#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-18
<Biszkopcik> dobranoc
<Drathir> winter: nice
<Drathir> kolorowych...
<winter> \o/
<kklimonda> kurde, królestwo za dobrą bibliotekę do parsowania RSS w C..
<kklimonda> co na coś nie trafię to albo nie rozwijane, albo znajduję jakiegoś babola po 5 minutach, albo oba naraz..
<winter> peszek
 * winter The Wire se05ep01
<m477> cze
<sysek> .
<m477> dfc
<m477> ahh jak sie pieknie czuje :)
<sysek> m477: co sie sstalo ;d?
<m477> nawet nie wiem
<m477> po co tak rano wstalem
<sysek> ja musze isc do szkoly cos zrobic
<sysek> i oddac ksiazki
<m477> ;]
<krisss117> witam
<krisss117> wczoraj pytałem o kernel panic
<krisss117> i nie mam rozwiązania mojego probleu
<lisu> powitać
<krisss117> chodzi o to, ze często zdarza się tak, że system się całkowicie zawiesza, i mruga lampka od caps lock'a
<krisss117> spotkał się ktoś z tym ?
<lisu> krisss117: spotkał.
<krisss117> lisu: pomożesz ?
<lisu> w czym?
<mati75> kernel panic
<mati75> jak lampi mrugają to jest kernel panic
<lisu> mati75: wiem, krisss117 cos pokombinował i teraz szuka.
<krisss117> ehh, słabe stwierdzenie
<mati75> lisu: może jajo skompilowal
<lisu> nie wiem, wróżką nie jestem.
<mati75> ja teź nie
<Drathir> krisss117: swap ustawiony?
<krisss117> nie
<krisss117> bez swap'u działam
<Drathir> to masz rozwiązanie
<Drathir> sprawdź na forum jest tutek zaraz wkleje
<krisss117> dziwne jest to, że czasem po włączeniu kompa i przeglądarki od razu się to dzieje, a czasem mogę cały dzień pracować i nic
<krisss117> ok
<lisu> krisss117: może opowiesz coś więcej, jaki system/sprzęt ? nikt tu jasnowidzem nie jest.
<krisss117> acer aspire 6930
<lisu> grafika jaka?
<krisss117> nvidia 9600M GT
<lisu> system jaki?
<Drathir> tutaj http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=146&t=81390 i tutaj http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=146&t=50542
 * lisu owi tak muli windowsa, ze zaraz chyba wyp***li tego złoma przez okno.
<krisss117> ubuntu 10.04
 * sysek glaszcze lisa
<krisss117> Drathir dzięki
<jacekowski> lisu: a ja nie mam problemu
<jacekowski> lisu: windows uruchamia mi sie szybciej niz ubuntu
<lisu> jacekowski: ja też zaraz nie będę miał x)
<jacekowski> lisu: ubuntu tak mi dysk zajezdza podczas startu
<Drathir> jak ustawisz i dalej będzie się tak robić można szukać dalej pomysłów... Na swoim miałem identyczne zachowanie...
<Drathir> dlatego odrazu taka moja myśl...
<jacekowski> buehehehe
<fbu> witam
<jacekowski> swap jest nie potrzebny
<jacekowski> i brak swapu nie spowoduje kernel panica
<lisu> jacekowski: ja mam stary 9 letni sprzet zakładowy, w sensie pudło crt i klawiatura + win xp sp2, wiec nie spodziewam się ze to bedzie płynnie chodzic.
<Drathir> krisss117: nie ma za co, ja tam się nie znam...
<jacekowski> lisu: sp2?
<Drathir> to czemu po ustawieniu system zaczął normalnie pracować?
<jacekowski> krisss117: najlepiej by bylo jakbys mial drugi komputer i po konsoli szeregowej zlapal tego panica
<krisss117> jacekowki masz jakiś inny pomysł, może mogę coś sprawdzić co może Was bardziej naprowadzić ?
<lisu> jacekowski: zgadza się, sp2! bo na sp3 sterownik drukarki sie wysypuje, testowałem chyba 10 razy. dzwoniłem po kyocerze i nic.
<jacekowski> krisss117: masz drugi komputer?
<krisss117> nie :/
<fbu> pytanie, jaki system zainstalować na kompie  1.4 GB dysk 144mhz procek i 40MB ram?
<jacekowski> fbu: starego debiana
<lisu> dsl
<Drathir> dodatkowo zauważyłem że chodzi płynniej, a bez swapa czasami miał odpały jakieś i mulil bez konkretnego powodu...
<fbu> jacekowski: którą wersje?
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo widocznie malo ramu miales i jakas aplikacja sie rozciekala
<jacekowski> fbu: stara
<fbu> ok
<jacekowski> fbu: oldstable
<lisu> Drathir: to tak samo jak u mnie x) tez muli bez potrzeby x) :D ... ale windows, przy uruchamianiu winworda x)
<fbu> tylko taki zonk mały jest bo komp nie ma napedu cd, ani lan ;-/
<krisss117> nie ma logów, które by mogły naprowadzić co wywołuje kernel panic
<fbu> i tylko dyskietki wchodza w gre
<fbu> lub podłączenie dysku pod PC
<jacekowski> krisss117: jak jest kernel panic to nic nie jest zapisywane na dysk bo nie wiadomo co moglo pojsc zle, i moga wewnetrzne struktury kernela uszkodzone i mogloby uwalic system pliku
<fbu> da rade zgrać instalke na hdd i później przełożyć do tamtego kompa tak aby ruszyła bez problemu?
<jacekowski> plikow*
<jacekowski> fbu: hmmm
<jacekowski> fbu: da rade, ale potrzebowalbys drugiego dysku najlepiej
<jacekowski> fbu: i poszukaj programu ktory sie nazywa loadlin
<fbu> hm zonk jest taki że to jest laptop taki przedpotopowy i ma tylko jeden slot na ide 2.5 ;-/
<Drathir> 2gb łącznie ramu minimum 50% wolnego tym dziwniejsze że żadnych aplikacji nie instalowanych spoza repo i działo się to w różnych sytuacjach nawet bez obciążania systemu czasem nawet komp stał nie używany i żeby go wyprowadzić wpisując hasło trzeba było z
<Drathir> 15 minut czekać...
<Drathir> lisu: tylko sprzęt troszkę chyba silniejszy...
<jacekowski> Drathir: aplikacje z repo tez moga cieknac
<jacekowski> Drathir: to raz, dwa, moze te dodatkowe pare megabajtow ramu wolnego powodowalo ze trafienia w cache rosly do przyzwoitego poziomu
<lisu> Drathir: ja miałem podobnie jak uzywałem kde, różne cyrki się działy, potrafiło nawet kernelem sypnąć, ale podejrzewam, ze wtedy to stery od grafiki były problemowe.
<Drathir> jacekowski: to może być też to co mówisz, ale jak narazie po ustawieniu cache tak się nie dzieje i jest ok a dodatkowo sporo więcej usług i serverow chodzi w tle...
<Drathir> lisu: no ja stery zawsze te same które domyślnie system proponuje, a z racji, że to amd to chyba małe prawdopodobieństwo, że to aktualizuja... niestety...
<lisu> Drathir: aktualnie mam normalne otwarte stery na lapie, i unity ladnie smiga, nie bylo z tym problemow od lat, ale 1 problem, bo np. w open arena nie pogram, bo nie odpale. pamietam jak na lennym jeszcze odpaliłem ale tam byl xorg 7.4, wtedy wlasnosciowe smigaly jak glupie!
<Drathir> o właśnie dobra myśl kiedyś będę musiał przetestować jak gierki bezpośrednio pod linuksa się sprawują...
<Drathir> a co kernela na picnicu to zauważyłem, że czasem potrafi wyrzucać przy podłączonym przed uruchomiem systemu pendraku
<brt> witam
<brt> odpaliłem kilka screenów na serwerze w tle
<brt> chciałbym jednak wyłączyć te niaktywne
<brt> muszę to zrobić ręcznie czy istnieje polecenie które wyłączy je samo
<Drathir> zabij po numerze procesu
<Drathir> i wpisz ps
<Drathir> powinno Ci pokazać coś takiego jak pts/x
<brt> ale ich jest kilkanaście i musiałbym sprawdzać które jeszcze są aktywne
<Drathir> szukaj ssh i wpierw to zabij
<Biszkopcik> screen -wipe ?
<Drathir> ale oczywiście z odpowiednim numerem procesu... Z racji że się nie znam i podałem metodę osobiście przeze mnie stosowana mogą istnieć szybsze i prostsze metody...
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> joł
<sarinian> witam
<sarinian> checking for expat.h... no
<sarinian> configure: error: Expat required for DRI.
<sarinian> ktos wie co z tym zrobic ?
<qermit> wgrać libexpat-dev
<qermit> libexpat1-dev
<sarinian> probuje skompilowac gallium na wheeze
<sarinian> kompilowal ktos moze pakiet mesa galium?
<sarinian> make[2]: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `depend', wymaganego przez `default'. Stop. - wie ktos jak to naprawić ?
<lisu> sarinian: jasne, wystarczy przepisać część kodu.
<sarinian> jak/gdzie przepisać ?
<lisu> sarinian: świeci mi kontrolka w aucie, taka pomarańczowa, wiesz może jak to naprawić? - takiego typu pytanie zadałeś!
<sarinian> nie widze innych blędów. Jest to prawie ostatnia linijka
<sarinian> dalej jest make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/mesa/src/glsl'
<sarinian> tuz przed tym jest/bin/bash: flex: nie znaleziono polecenia
<lisu> pewnie nie masz zależności wszystkich.
<lisu> ... z resztą nie mam pojęcia o czym ty mówisz, więc nic nie doradzę.
<sarinian> wlasnie doinstalowuje flex
<sarinian> kompiluje się ładnie
<TheNumb> Cześć dziewczynki.
<TheNumb> Lubię jeździć na rowerze samochodem.
<Biszkopcik> dajcie wody!
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Dreadlish> re
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś pomysł jak zrobić z /abc/def/ghi /abc/def/ghi/?
<Enlik> Bardzo konkretne pytanie
<Enlik> (dodać „/” na końcu!)
<TheNumb> Enlik: No, o to mi chodziło. [SOLVED}
<Enlik> :o
<sarinian> zna sie ktos na instalacjii galium dla kart ati ?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> o otwarte stery ci chodzi?
<sarinian> dziwne jest ze zaden bialy murzyn nie przetlumaczyl na polski instalacje sterow dla starszych kart ati . A wiadomo ze sa na nich problemy z renderingiem
<Dreadlish> jezus maria\
<Dreadlish> stare atiki działają na steru radeon
<Dreadlish> i tyle
<Dreadlish> masz je zazwyczaj w standardzie
<sarinian> nie mowie  o standardowych vbo z nimi sa wlasnie problemy
<Dreadlish> jakie niby
<Dreadlish> pod linuksa nie masz nic innego pod atiki niewspierane przez amd niż radeon, albo rage, albo vesa
<jacekowski> sarinian: galium jest powolne i bez sensu
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<sarinian> galium jest najnowsze - jak moze byc wolniejsze ?
<Dreadlish> normalnie...
<Dreadlish> bo jest niedorobione
<sarinian> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo 2>&1 >/dev/null | grep so$  --co to oznacza ?
<sarinian> czy powinienem wlaczyc jakis debugging zeby otrzymac odp ?
<Dreadlish> żey otrzymać debugging powinieś wywali>/dev/null
<Dreadlish> wywalić >/dev/null *
<sarinian> mozesz wyjasnic ?
<Dreadlish> bo przekieruje wyjście do /dev/null z tym
<Dreadlish> a chcesz jakąś odpowiedź uzyskać nie?
<sarinian> a mozesz powiedziec co robi to polecenie ?
<sarinian> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo 2>&1 >/dev/null | grep so$
<Dreadlish> wypisuje wszystkie so$ z wyjścia glxinfo
<Dreadlish> o ile sie nie myle
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> wypisuje wszystkie biblioteki
<Dreadlish> używane
<sarinian> po instalacjii make install wpisuje jako root w tym samym katalogu export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=lib
<sarinian> teraz LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo 2>&1 >/dev/null | grep so$
<sarinian> i nic sie nie pojawia
<Dreadlish> jeszcze depmod i restart xorga
<sarinian> poprostu jestem zawiedziony .To jakis zydoland .Nigdzie nie ma opisu po polsku dla tej instalacjii ati galium
<sarinian> Środowisko zajepane .Portale ,Fora ,miesieczniki
<sarinian> to skandal zeby nie mozna bylo skonfigurowac Ati
<sarinian> przetlumaczyc jego konfiguracje
<kklimonda> sarinian: ale po co tutaj to piszesz? Nie ma przetłumaczonej dokumentacji, bo nikomu nie była potrzebna.
<sarinian> instalacja nvidii jest prosta wiec jest masa tlumaczen
<sarinian> ale nie chodzi tylko o tlumaczenie ,ale artykul ,prosty ,wystarczyla by jedna strona
<sarinian> ten sterownik wyszedl juz w 7 wersjii . Bylo ze 20 wersjii posrednich ,beta etc
<sarinian> to nie jest opis nowego gwienka albo playera
<sarinian> tylko sterownik dajacy wsparcie 3d
<laseck> ludzie pomozcie
<laseck> czy moge wejsc na czyjegos kompa znajac jego ip?
<kklimonda> nie
<laseck> czemu nie?
<TheNumb> laseck: możesz na nim usiąść
<laseck> moja dziewczyna ma niedlugo urodziny i chce jej zrobic niespodzianke
<TheNumb> laseck: wymyśl coś lepszego.
<laseck> chce zostawic jej pewien plik na polpicie
<TheNumb> laseck: pólpit? co to jest pólput?
<TheNumb> Pólpit*
<laseck> oj pulpit
<laseck> to da rade czy nie?
<laseck> i jakim programem
<TheNumb> Nie da rady.
<michal_s> a dzieci nie powinny być w szkole o tej godzinie?
<NemesisPL> jest po 14, już wyszły...
<michal_s> cholera, ale ten czas szybko leci :/
<TheNumb> kklimonda: masz opa?
<TheNumb> :<
<laseck> mam 22 lata
<michal_s> a zachwoujesz się jak dziecko...
<TheNumb> laseck: tak jak wszyscy.
<michal_s> (uprzejmie założyłem, ze pisze prawdę o wieku)
<laseck> to co moge zrobic zeby sie dostac?
<TheNumb> laseck: nic.
<NemesisPL> wyślij jej maila.
<TheNumb> laseck: format C:
<laseck> nie wy mi pomozecie to w necie znajde
<michal_s> szukajcie a znajdziecie...
<michal_s> :D
<michal_s> pewnie się zapisze do "Szkoły hackerów"
<nemek> ale tak, w ogóle to jak gościu skojarzył ubuntu-pl ze swoim 'problemem'? Dziwne...
 * DaZ nie widzi nic na przeszkodzie we "wchodzeniu na kompa", którego ip sie zna
<DaZ> tylko obudowa może mu trzasnąć :f
<TheNumb> DaZ: a co na to ania?
<DaZ> jest w szkole.
<TheNumb> Już po 14. laseck wrócił ze szkoły.
<DaZ> bo laseck nie chodzi na koło z przyrody, czy dunnololco.
<maniakss> cze
<maniakss> ma ktos stream do rmf maxxx?
<DaZ> google pewnie ma.
<maniakss> pewnie tak
<maniakss> ale wole spytac tutaj oszczedzajac sobie szukania po miliardach stron google'a
<TheNumb> maniakss: http://pl.delicast.com/radio/Polska/RMF_Maxxx
<DaZ> no tak, zawsze możesz robić z siebie idiote, wolno ci [;
<maniakss> TheNumb, to znalazlem, ale potrzebuje link, zeby wkleic do odtwarzacza
<TheNumb> maniakss: http://www.miastomuzyki.pl/wpl/mmsrc.asx?id=6&n=0
<nemek> maniakss: mms://87.98.222.194/RMFMAXXX48main
 * TheNumb nie słucha radyjów internetowych :|
<maniakss> ehh scielo sie wszystko;d
<maniakss> nie moge znalezc odpowiedniego playera, ktory nie lapie zwisow
<TheNumb> maniakss: clementine
<TheNumb> radiotray
<TheNumb> itd.
<maniakss> no tak, tylko ze jak radiotray zacznie buforowac
<DaZ> mplayer? :f
<maniakss> i co pojdzie zle to pomaga jedynie killall radiotray
<maniakss> cos
<maniakss> np teraz.. wpisalem http://www.miastomuzyki.pl/wpl/mmsrc.asx?id=6&n=0 i z 5 minut juz wisi
<TheNumb> maniakss: mms://87.98.222.194/RMFMAXXX48main
<TheNumb> nemek Ci rzucił...
<maniakss> nie dziala
<maniakss> totem mi sie zwiesil, vlc mi sie zwiesil ;p
<TheNumb> No to masz jakiś krzywy internet chyba...
<maniakss> a tobie dziala TheNumb?
<maniakss> chyba ze ta wersja linuxa jakas zjebana jest, wszystko mi sie tnie
<maniakss> mam ta polska edycje najnowsza
<DaZ> kup lepszy linuks
<DaZ> ten polski linuks to ssie dupe, wszyscy mamy angielski.
<TheNumb> No właśnie.
<eloy3r> kup ? anty free software ?
<maniakss> DaZ, smiej sie, lap za slowka
<eloy3r> IGNUcius juz po cb idzie ;p
<TheNumb> eloy3r: jak anty free? Ty też masz polskiego linuksa?
<TheNumb> lulz..
<eloy3r> niet, ja instaluje niedlugo archa
<mati75> maniakss: http://188.165.12.72:8000/rmf_maxxx
<maniakss> chodzilo mi o ta wersje z ubuntu.pl przerobiona pod statystycznego kowalskiego
<maniakss> mati75, to mi dziala;] dzieki, szkoda tylko ze nie da sie go wrzucic do jakiegos playera
<DaZ> jak dobrze pogrzebiesz w sausie to sie da.
<mati75> jak się nie da?
<mati75> przecież ja to mam w deadbeef
<DaZ> hm, a nie
<DaZ> myslalem ,ze to ten flaszowy ich cos :f
<maniakss> a da sie, tez myslalem ze to flashowe jest
<maniakss>  http://188.165.12.72:8000/rmf_maxxx.m3u <- jakby ktos potrzebowal
<TheNumb> maniakss: clementine dobrze sobie radzi ze strumieniami ;p
<maniakss> TheNumb, widze ze nie ma go w repach
<maniakss> a google mi nie dziala ;d prawdodobnie dnsy mi siadly kurde;/
<TheNumb> maniakss: w ppa jest. Na launchpadzie szukaj.
<maniakss> ok, juz sie odwiesily dnsy
<TheNumb> Hmm... za 10 dni wyjdzie bubuntu 11.04.
<DaZ> community/clementine 0.7.1-1 [;
<TheNumb> DaZ: jest w community? :O
<TheNumb> Tzn, ja tam nie wiem. Nie mam ubuntu...
<maniakss> wy to szukacie przez strone?
<maniakss> czy jest jakis szybki sposob na instalacje z launchpada czegosw
<TheNumb> maniakss: sudo apt-add-repository xxx && apt-get update && apt-get install xxx
<DaZ> TheNumb: w ubuntu też nie wiem.
<maniakss> apt-add repository launchpad.com ma byc?
<TheNumb> maniakss: nie, poczytaj o podstawach ppa...
<maniakss> czy tam net
<TheNumb> W każdym ppa masz podaną komendę do instalacji konkretnego repo.
<DaZ> eh, a ubuntu nie miało sie dorobić kiedyś dodawania ppa przez przeglądarke? :f
<maniakss> kurde, no krzywy ten internet faktycznie
<maniakss> masakra
<TheNumb> DaZ: a nie wiem. W innych distrach da się przeżyć bez tego ;f
<TheNumb> Tylko ubuntu jakieś dziwne jest jeśli chodzi o dodatkowe repa...
<maniakss> czyli mam sudo apt-add-repository ppa:riccetn/clementine && apt-get update && apt-get install clementine
<maniakss> ta?
<mati75> ta
<TheNumb> maniakss: tam przed każdą komendą sudo
<TheNumb> wcześniej nie napisałem...
<maniakss> ok znalazlem inne
<maniakss> nowsze
<maniakss> ok clementine zainstalowany, dzieki TheNumb :)
<maniakss> kurde blade, i nie moge dodac radia
<maniakss> Błąd wczytywania http://94.23.88.162:6500/listen.pls
<maniakss> ok ogarnalem, sorry za spam
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> maniakss: najpierw sprawdź a potem pisz...
<maniakss> dopiero potem wpadlem na to zeby usunac listen.pls
<sysek> .
<TheNumb> ,
<eloy3r> ~
<TheNumb> '
<eloy3r>  *
<maniakss> btw bardzo ladny ten Clementine
<mati75> ?
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> ale to i tak jeszcze nie jest amarok 1.4
<jacekowski> chociaz prawie
<jacekowski> jeszcze troche i to bedzie godny nastepca amaroka 1.4
<sysek> who cares
<julek> clementine chyba nie ma tego malego okienka co amarok
<crusty> julek: o/
<julek> o/
<GronX> Witam. Zapytanie brzmi :P Czy jest pod linuxa program coby za jego pomocą zrobić usb do instalacji z Winzgrozą XP?
<Dreadlish> programu ni ma
<Dreadlish> trza sie samemu męczyć
<GronX> Kaszanka a jak myślisz po wine by coś poszło? Jak na mój rozum to niereale ale może ktoś tak zrobił
<TheNumb> GronX: nie, powine nie pójdze. Musisz zarobić takiego pendrive pod wirtualką :(
<TheNumb> po wine*
<Dreadlish> raz nie mam karty pokroju ac97/hdaudio i od razu słychać
<Dreadlish> nawet mp3 128kbit/s brzmi lepiej
<GronX> TheNub tego chciałem uniknąć ale chyba jestem zmuszony
<TheNumb> GronX: 100% klientów IRC ma autocompletion zbindowane pod klawiszem TAB.
<sysek> ano
<sysek> tehnub
<TheNumb> syked?
<sysek> zrob mi avka ladnego
<TheNumb> sysek: http://i.imgur.com/aABEl.png
<TheNumb> sysek: może być?
<TheNumb> Nasiedziałem się nad tym...
<TheNumb> Jakieś 6 godzin.
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> palce bolą
<foreste> czesc
<Dreadlish> elo foreste
<foreste> jocham firme microsoft
<foreste> az diabli
<foreste> w nocy az mnie piesc nie panowala i bym w lcd przywalil
<foreste> przez witryne microsoft update
<foreste> rozjebalo mi system
<foreste> po  instalacji 2 poprawek nie rusza system
<foreste> human interface usb
<foreste> i poprawka zwazana z interfejsem uzytkownika
<foreste> uwielbiam ich ;d
<foreste> szkoda ze windows live niema ;P
<foreste> chroota bym dal i wywalil te 2 update
<Kwpolska> foreste: winPE
<Kwpolska> aka srodowisko z plyty windblows vista/7/2k8/2k8r2
<foreste> ;/
<foreste> a gdzzie xp ?
<Kwpolska> no wai
<Kwpolska> ew. konsola odzyskiwania
<foreste> no i ?
<foreste> jak dostac do odzyskiwasnia systemu
<foreste> bo system nie staje
<foreste> nawet brak logo systemu
<foreste> przy ladowaniu
<foreste> czarny ekran
<foreste> ani tryb awaryny zaden nie rusza
<Kwpolska> foreste: odzyskiwanie xp = potrzebujesz plytki
<foreste> mam orginal
<foreste> win xp he oem
<Kwpolska> oem = nie masz znajac zycie prawidlowej plyty
<foreste> tylko jak dorwac sie do puktu przywracania mhm ;d
<foreste> oem orginal
<foreste> odbijajaca swiatlo
<foreste> nie laptopowa :P
<Kwpolska> punkt przywracania? poszukaj sobie na fixitpc.pl
<foreste> Kwpolska: http://www.vicosoft.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/xp-cd.jpg
<foreste> taka cd
<foreste> tylko home edition
<Kwpolska> foreste: bill gates approves
<foreste> amen -.-
<foreste> windows to wielki debian sid
<Kwpolska> foreste: debian sid? da sie zyc.
<foreste> zresta
<foreste> debian sid jest bardziej stabilny xd
<Kwpolska> foreste: s/ debian sid/e ubuntu 12.04/
<Kwpolska> a nawet s/12/11/
<foreste> to debian experymental jest windows xd
<Kwpolska> lolwut
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: BeschBota chcesz udawać?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ludzie abusuja kwbota
<Kwpolska> 16:43 <+KwBot> The_weasel: bot|shellium was last seen in #shellium 14 seconds ago: <bot|Shellium> Im so tired of THIS CR@P!!! IM ON STRIKE!!!!
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: to go odłącz, albo niech każda komenda go na 5-10s blokuje
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: abuse = zabawy z `seen
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: niech po kazdym seen KwBot ignoruje kanal na 5-10 sekund
 * eloy3r wita wszystkich
<eloy3r> 13 pokoi otwartych + 2 inne sieci
<BlessJah> eloy3r: uważaj, sam wszystkiego nie upilnujesz
<BlessJah> ja raz zostawiłem wszystko otwarte i mi meble wynieśli
<Kwpolska> eloy3r: s/pokoi/kanalow.
<eloy3r> BlessJah, to prawda, ale te pokoje co mam otwarte to zanim sie odezwią to w linuksie wszystko bedzie platne
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: aaa, takie pokoje
<Kwpolska> s|.|/.|
<eloy3r> heh
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: na czacie onetu?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: hm... 165344 < Kwpolska> .................?
<foreste> mam ;xd
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: chyba nie o to chodziło?
<foreste> uzyje wine :P
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: huh?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: < Kwpolska> s|.|/.|
<foreste> i wywane poprawke ;P
<eloy3r> zw, ktos truje mi 10 liter na kliencie gygy
<BlessJah> 10 liter?
<eloy3r> BlessJah, hah
<eloy3r> uwage
<eloy3r> *uwaga
<eloy3r> cytuje
<eloy3r> bo na informatykę musimy założyć konto ftp
<eloy3r> numer gg: censored
<Kwpolska> eloy3r: konto ftp? ło matko
<eloy3r> dalej panowie, co mu/jej odpisac
<Kwpolska> eloy3r: /ignore idiota
<eloy3r> to nie do mnie kw, tylko od jakiegos numera z gg
<eloy3r> okay
<Kwpolska> eloy3r: tu czytaj znajdz se komende w twoim kliencie
<Kwpolska> do padu-padu
<eloy3r> okay ;p
<BlessJah> eloy3r: nadal się 5 liter nie moge doliczyc
<eloy3r> BlessJah, potem ci wytlumacze
<eloy3r> kw - jesus, ignore nie pomaga
<eloy3r> xd
<eloy3r> ""znasz sie na pewno"
<eloy3r> haha
<eloy3r> ^^ muzyka dla moich uszu, drecze go
<Kwpolska> eloy3r: nie pomaga? znajdz se lepszego klienta
<foreste> haha xd
<eloy3r> ja pierdol...
<eloy3r> pisze z innego numeru
<eloy3r> kurw...
<Kwpolska> eloy3r: tylko dla znajomych [solved]
<foreste> to nie poprawka xd
<BlessJah> eloy3r: założył(a) drugi numer?
<BlessJah> a ftp nie umie
<foreste> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<foreste> The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing.
<foreste> root@debian:/home/foreste#
<eloy3r> BlessJah,  uloz mi ladna definicje dla nuba
<BlessJah> google
<Kwpolska> eloy3r: n00b, n: idiota. pewnie co s w fortunkach edzie
<foreste> xd
<eloy3r> cytat "w google nic o tym nie pisze!!!"
<eloy3r> hahah
<eloy3r> splawic go suportem na np. na cba ?
<foreste> partycja tylka dala :P
<BlessJah> eloy3r: powiedz ze jak w google bedzie pisalo i znajdziesz to ci stawia piwo
<eloy3r> ja pier..
<eloy3r> teraz chce zebym mu zrobil, a idz ty w ..
<foreste> zw
<BlessJah> eloy3r: mówię, załóż się, że jak mu(jej) znajdziesz w google to ci piwo ma postawic
<foreste> chkdsk zrobie :P
<BlessJah> foreste: to w sumie logiczny krok
<eloy3r> buhahahahaha
<eloy3r> czym sie rozni domena od strony
<eloy3r> xd
<eloy3r> hahaha
<r_a_f> nie ma sie co smiac
<r_a_f> jak ktos nie siedzi w temacie to może nie wiedzieć ;)
<r_a_f> masa ludzi narzeka na te unity, ale mi to wygląda na duuuży krok do przodu - oczywiście jeżeli pozbędą się wszystkich bugów
<BlessJah> eloy3r: tym czym duży pokój od adresu
<Kwpolska> r_a_f: LOLWUT
<r_a_f> tylko scrootwm może sie równać :)
<r_a_f> serio - ja przynajmniej jestem pod wrażeniem
<r_a_f> i chyba musieli sporo poprawić - bo już tych tysiąca błędów nie wywala na starcie
<eloy3r> UWAGA UWAGA
<eloy3r> daje loga rozmowy z kompetentnym osobnikiem od FTP
<eloy3r> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/373907/
<foreste> jest ;f
<foreste> Kwpolska:  wiesz co bylo ?
<eloy3r> foreste : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/373907/
<foreste> ntfs dalo dupy
<eloy3r> kur. uswinilem moja sweet koszulke z tuxem
<foreste> archaiczne ntfs ;P
<eloy3r> tr0lle jeszcze istnieja
<kavillock> mam pytanie, ostatnio od znajomych słyszę dużo o tym że zmienili pakiet biurowy, bo OO nie jest czytelny, sam to zauważyłem, trochę mnie denerwuję jak nie mogę wykonać połowy operacji, co polecacie na zmianę ??
<shiira> abiword?
<kklimonda> kavillock: na Linuksie nie ma sensownej alternatywy.
<foreste> oo
<foreste> jest juz wolny
<shiira> podobno oracle i tak porzuca OO
<foreste> od oracle
<kklimonda> porzuca, nie porzuca - to niewiele zmieni.
<foreste> odaje oo fudacji
<r_a_f> jest libreoffice - to samo co oo
<shiira> nie wiem mi to niepotrzebne to szczescia ;)
<kklimonda> Sun nie rozwijał jakoś strasznie OOo, Oracle też nie, społeczność też go nie będzie rozwijać na tyle by stał się dobrym zamiennikiem dla MS O
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Oracle-oddaje-OpenOffice-spolecznosci,Aktualnosc,24489.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3dlclln> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<foreste> news wymusony przez mnie :P
<Kwpolska> foreste: huh?
<foreste> w sobote zamiast otym napisac to pisali o starym windows 8 ze niby z boot pendriva ma miec
<kklimonda> bo to znacznie ciekawszy news
<foreste> tfu o starociu fu ;p
<foreste> kklimonda:
<foreste> yo ma byc mix
<foreste> to
<foreste> windows 7 i windows phone 7
<kklimonda> no to mówię, że to ciekawszy news niż to, że OOo umiera powoli.
<foreste> oj zebym mial $
<foreste> rozdupczyl microsoft
<kklimonda> no i dlatego nie będziesz miał $
<foreste> 100 spraw sadowych :P
<foreste> naraz :P
<kklimonda> bo $ nie zarobi ktoś kto chce "rozdupczyć MS".
<foreste> i po firmie :p
<kklimonda> 100 spraw? MS by nawet tego nie zauważył.
<kklimonda> oni mają grube pokłady pieniędzy które mogą bez większego problemu zamrozić na lata.
<foreste> nawet    sprawe o xeo :P
<foreste> ceo
<r_a_f> myślę, że mają o wiele więcej w każdej chwili i poniżej tej liczby pewno nie zchodzą ;)
<kklimonda> foreste: sprawę o co?
<foreste> o steve ballmera xd
<foreste> ja nawet bana dalem marce nokia :P
<kklimonda> meh, w tym wszystkim emocje nie mają sensu.
<foreste> za kiepska jakosc i windows phone 7 ;d
<foreste> przesiadlem sony erricson :)
<foreste> na
<kklimonda> nie rozumiem, zmieniłeś telefon w proteście
<kklimonda> ?
<shiira> :P
<kklimonda> brr
<foreste> tak :P
<foreste> z noki 3110c przesiadlem na k770i ;p
<Kwpolska> foreste: a u mnie jest teoretyczny ban na sony
<Kwpolska> foreste: w praktyce telefon jest z SE
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/call-duty-modern-warfare-demo-crash-t443604.html
<foreste> moze ktos pomoze :P
<en0x> not enough mana
<foreste> airborn:  grales cod 4 ?
<DaZ> strescić ci?
<foreste> errora mam :P
<foreste> w demo :P
<Dreadlish> re
<lucjan> saluto
<Dreadlish> no
<foreste> czesc
<lucjan> co słychać?
<Matan[M]> bry
<foreste> nts  mi fochy robil ;p
<foreste> ntfs ;p
<foreste> a teraz cod 4 demo
<Matan[M]> problemów sobie na robiłem, chciałem podrasować system i sobie coś zjebsułem (niedługo zmiana na to zaszalałem) bo nie mogę ni bambusa niczym skompilować kodu, wywala mi ładnie "Permission denied" na każdym IDE i lipa jest, ktoś coś poradzi na to?
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: spróbuj czystym gcc?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: na gcc też
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> a możesz sprawdzić jakie mody masz na binarkach?
<BlessJah> $ ./eeee
<BlessJah> bash: ./eeee: Permission denied
<BlessJah> eeee jest plikiem niewykonywalnym
<Matan[M]> ./geany_run_script.sh: 5: ./hello_world: Permission denied ?
<BlessJah> sprawdź czy obydwa pliki są wykonywalne
<Matan[M]> jeszcze 2 dni temu były :P
<BlessJah> na moje oko hello_world jest niewykonywalny, badz ma jakis dziwny interpreter zalaczony
<BlessJah> i jest wywolywaney w piatej linijce geany_run_script.sh
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: a inne binarki ci się wykonują?
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: coś z /usr/bin na przykład
<Matan[M]> nie tylko geany go wywala, codeblock, codelite, qt creator, anjuta, gcc
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: jak tak, to zobacz ldd ./eeee
<Matan[M]> nic nie może skompilować teraz :/
<kklimonda> może jakąś bibliotekę wywaliłeś
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: a sprobuj w konsoli gcc dupa.c
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: nie sądzę właśnie, i tutaj moje delikatne zaskoczenie jest
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: no to ldd odpal, a później strace
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: mogłeś na przykład ustawić partycji opcję noexec, albo parę innych rzeczy popsuć.
<kklimonda> ale jak nic nie piszesz to nic więcej pomóc nie mogę ;)
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: http://wklej.org/id/515114/
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: i co, skrypt też ci się nie odpala?
<kklimonda> ma bit x? I /bin/bash działa?
<Matan[M]> ta
<kklimonda> no to odpal w strace, i zobacz co się dzieje
<foreste> a kklimonda
<kklimonda> b
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: skompiluj sobie cos przy pomocy gcc
<foreste> jestem na debian sid :P
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: przez gcc nawet nic nie idzie właśnie
<Kwpolska> a moze jakis output?
<Matan[M]> a jeszcze 2 dni temu sobie kompilowałem nawet duże appy
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: gcc --verbose dupa.c
<Kwpolska> albo skompiluj cos schematem configure-make-make install
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: nic nie idzie, cały czas sypie "Permission denied"
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: permission denied do czego?
<mati75> jako root dawaj
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: do wskazanego pliku
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: chmod -Rf /bin/; chmod -Rf /sbin; chmod -Rf /usr/bin/
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: ogólnie podajesz dużo za mało danych by to móc zdjagnozować.
<kklimonda> foreste: no to dobrze, że jesteś ;)
<Matan[M]> hłe hłe hłe hłe hłe :D nie mogę chmoda zrobić z sudo :P
<Matan[M]> dobra, walić, tydzień przeczekam na nowy system
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> a nie zamontowales home z noexec?
<BlessJah> hm?
<BlessJah> spróbuj jakiś skrypt powłoki odpalić tam, gdzie geany i reszta trzyma swoje binarki
<Przemyslaw> Czesc w DMZ Host IP Address ma byc adres mojego komputera czy routera?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: eee tam, widzę że za dużo nabroiłem :P
<en0x> Przemyslaw: serio?
<Przemyslaw> tak
<en0x> *facepalm*
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: pokaz output mount, szczegolnie linijka z /home
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: z livecd naprawiaj
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: aj tam aj tam :) olefka, zaraz odpalę sobie live cd i skompiluję co mi trzeba :P
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: wystarczy chmody naprawic
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: co tak wogóle zrobiłeś?
<BlessJah> pól systemu wyje.... ten teges w kosmos?
<sysek> zief
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: ogólnie to próbowałem sobie naprawić repo (jeszcze bardziej zepsułem), przy okazji coś jeszcze co mnie wkurzało (odnośnie gnome)
<Przemyslaw> napiszcie mi na pewno wiecie w instrukcji konfiguracji mojego internetu nie ma co DMZ :-( DMZ Host IP Address ma byc adres mojego komputera czy routera?
<Matan[M]> ale raczej nic bardziej ciekawego
<r_a_f> Przemyslaw: ip wewn. twojego kompa - tzn tego ktory mam miec DMZ
<Przemyslaw> dzieki
<r_a_f> ale to generalnie do obsługi netu nie jest potrzebne
<foreste> cod4 demo mi nie dziala ;(
<kklimonda> foreste: zainstaluj windowsa ;)
<Kwpolska> wygaszacz, nie pozwolilem ci wylosowac koloru rozowego
<foreste> kklimonda:  na windowsie :<
<Psotnick> re
<kavillock> gdzie znajdę ustawienia grub'ego, bo mi częstotliwość odświeżania za dużą ustawia
<trocheciala> witam państwa bardzo serecznie
<trocheciala> czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć dlaczego w ubuntu 11.04 nadal nie dano dobrego sterownika do grafiki gt240 Nvidii, tylko podczas ładowania pojawił mi się ekran z gry :O
<qermit> ekran z gry?
<Dreadlish> normalne - framebuffer nie do końca wyczyszcony ;d
<trocheciala> no :D
<trocheciala> ale nic nie mogę zrobić dalej
<Dreadlish> no to se xorg.conf wykombinuj
<trocheciala> najpierw cudowny unetbootin który bootuje w ten sposób że się wciska i zostaje ekran wyboru bootowania i potem dopiero napis ubuntu a potem wita mnie screen z gry :D
<qermit> trocheciala: zostan przy 10.10
<trocheciala> 10.10 miało podobny efekt przy mojej grafice gt240
<qermit> to 10.04
<trocheciala> muszę spróbować
<kklimonda> odpal w bezpiecznym trybie graficznym instalator, zainstaluj system, potem sterowniki własnościowe.
 * qermit cieszy sie ze swojej karty ATI
<foreste> zw
 * Dreadlish too
<trocheciala> no nie :D teraz z kolei piorun czasnął i nie butuje mi z pendka
<trocheciala> i teraz całe święta będę miał zmarnowane
 * Kwpolska zaraz rozwlai klawiature
<trocheciala> ok udało mi się co dalej robić w unetbootin?
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: why?
 * Dreadlish by ją maksimum cisnął za okno
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping, chcę maile zasysać po imapie/pop3/smtp czy co tam mamy, daj na query co mi do tego potrzebne
<trocheciala> kklimonda co dopisać/zmienić w unetbootin?
<trocheciala> pomóżcie!
<kklimonda> trocheciala: nie wiem, spróbuj xforcevesa
<kklimonda> nie pojawia ci się menu z opcjami?
<trocheciala> no to standartowe unetbootina
<trocheciala> czyli albo instalacja albo wypróbowanie
<trocheciala> o udało misę
<trocheciala> wpisałem nomodeset
<kavillock> zainstalowałem 11.04 i to był błąd...
<trocheciala> a co tam nie tak?
<TheNumb> sysek: podobuje się avatar?
<kavillock> trocheciala, kłuci mi się przy usuwaniu progamów, dodatkowo za wysoka częstotliwość odświerzania przy grubym
<sysek> TheNumb: piekny normalnie
<kavillock> i o ile przy grubym zadziałało po instalacji sterowników, to z usuwaniem pakietów nadal mam problem
<trocheciala> ciekaw jestem czy poprawią
<kavillock> i denerwują mnie zależności, nie mogę nawet gedita usunąć
<kavillock> a o wywaleniu unity nie wspomnę, to była 1 rzecz jaką zrobiłem
<BlessJah> kavillock: tak jest w ubuntu od dawna
<kklimonda> serio? The following packages will be REMOVED:
<kklimonda>   gedit ubuntu-desktop
<kklimonda> tzn. fakt - tak jest od dawna
<kklimonda> nie wiem skąd opinia, że wywalenie jakiegoś programu usuwa pół systemu..
<trocheciala> w sumie to linux mnie niczym nie zachwyca
<kklimonda> (chociaż to o evolution raczej mówią)
<kavillock> no raczej nie jest ciekawe że ci wywala też ubuntu-desktop
<kklimonda> kavillock: ubuntu-desktop nie jest niezbędny do działania systemu
<trocheciala> ja za co się nie zabrałem w linuksie to wszystko się sypało
<kavillock> kklimonda, ale jak go usunąłem ostatnio to cały gui poleciał w ...
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: sudo apt-get remove plymouth, widzialem jak kiedys komus cale gnome chcialo wywalic
<trocheciala> a pyrit'a ktoś próbował na ubu?
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: ale plymouth nie powinno się usuwać, bo to teraz integralna część systemu.
<trocheciala> a za 11 dni wydanie oficjalne :D a tu gt240 olali
<Diabelko> kklimonda: to takie zabezpieczenie
<Diabelko> jak zobaczy user, ze chce cale gnome usuwac
<Diabelko> to zostawi :P
<kklimonda> Diabelko: ale plymouth to po prostu część bazowa systemu, i jego usunięcie ciągnie za sobą sporo zależności.
<kklimonda> plymouth to nie tylko splash
<Diabelko> mhm
<Diabelko> kklimonda: jedyna moja styczność z ubuntu ostatnimi czasy to instalacja, tworzenie userów i przestawienie krzyżyków na prawą stronę
<Diabelko> ewentualnie instalacja jakichś programów wymyślnych
<trocheciala> ale najbardziej hakerski pozostaje terminal!
<TheNumb> Diabelko: masz jeden skrypt do dodawania iserów i przestawiania krzyżyków, co? :P
<TheNumb> userów*
<trocheciala> Dlaczego serwery z aktualizacjami ubuntu są takie wolne?
<TheNumb> trocheciala: chyba u Ciebie...
<TheNumb> U mnie zawsze było ok.
<trocheciala> 250kB/s tylko
<TheNumb> trocheciala: a masz ustawiony polski serwer?
<TheNumb> pl.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Diabelko> TheNumb: ciii
<trocheciala> to ściąga przy instalacji
<Diabelko> TheNumb: kiedyś na domenie trzeba było dodawać około tysiąca userów
<trocheciala> także chyba nie mam jak zmienić konfigu
<glucik> siemka
<trocheciala> witamy pana
<glucik> :>
<TheNumb> glucik: AVE
<glucik> oj tam oj tam
<trocheciala> no nareszcie instalacja osa się zaczęła
<TheNumb> trocheciala: trzeba było dać analuj tudzież kensel.
<trocheciala> a właśnie że tu jest skip :D
<trocheciala> ale to 11.04 słabo zabezpieczone
<sysek> hejters gonna hejt
<TheNumb> trocheciala: konkrety z tymi zabezpieczeniami dawaj.
<trocheciala> no z cmd wpisuję
<trocheciala> hack> 127.0.0.1
<trocheciala> i włamuję się bez problemu
<jacekowski> jezu
<sysek> ...
<sysek> mozg rozjebany
<trocheciala> ale czyj :O?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: o!
<TheNumb> trocheciala: o, widzę że kolega też z Wrocławia. Wpaść na chatę i nakopać do dupy?
<TheNumb> <:
<trocheciala> no to zapraszam na Tekane
<TheNumb> Na co takiego?
<glucik> kurde no , radio tray nie dziala mi na 11.04 ;/
<trocheciala> mmmm tekane ten smak, ten aromat - herbatka którą reklamował małysz
<TheNumb> glucik: poczekaj jeszcze...
<TheNumb> trocheciala: trochę inaczej się to pisze.
<trocheciala> trochę tak
<glucik> thenumb: ano tez prawda ;p
<TheNumb> trocheciala: jesteś z okolic rynku?
<trocheciala> no w sumie to trochę dalej od rynku
<TheNumb> A nie, chwila...
<TheNumb> Swobodna i te okolice.
<kklimonda> glucik: jak w Unity, to tray jest wyłączony dla wszystkich aplikacji poza Skype, wine i javą.
<trocheciala> wyciągnąłeś już adres z ip :D?
<glucik> mhm
<glucik> świetny pulpit: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-7F60zYL-Wp8/TaCsbo6M9VI/AAAAAAAAZLU/PsuPfll-rHg/s1600/ubuntu-mac.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/44qa3jg> (at 4.bp.blogspot.com)
<trocheciala> trochę daleko od swobodnej
<TheNumb> glucik: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-enable-ubuntu-appindicator-for.html
<TheNumb> glucik: już wolę defaultowy w OSX.
<Kwpolska> glucik: wszystkie imitacje osx ssa.
<glucik> thenumb: dzięki
<TheNumb> glucik: np
<Kwpolska> glucik: <tab>
<glucik> kwpolska: nom, zblizony jest do snow leo
<TheNumb> then<TAB>
<Kwpolska> glucik: tak btw, to czy ten screen ma lucide grande czy ubuntu bo nie widze?
<TheNumb> glucik: zbliżony? lol...
<TheNumb> Szkoda, że nie można tutaj przeklinać bezkarnie.
<glucik> no nie powiedz ze taki sam
<TheNumb> glucik: Cholernie się różni od OSX.
<TheNumb> Szczególnie to syfiaste global menu...
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: global menu jest dobre
<Kwpolska> no tak, wlasnie zauwazylem: to cos ma lucide grande w wydaniu okropnym, patrz "dekstop" vs "file" na globalmenu
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: syf, szczególnie to automatyczne ukrywanie.
<TheNumb> Najlepiej jak całe menu jest od razu rozwinięte.
<glucik> lucida grande bardzo ladna czcionka
<TheNumb> No i nie ze wszystkim to działa.
<kklimonda> jedyna aplikacja która mi sprawiała problemy z global menu, to emacs.
<kklimonda> cała reszta działała bez problemu.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: chrome nie ma globalmenu.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: już ma
<TheNumb> chrome stable?
<kklimonda> TheNumb: nie, ale jest dodane: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/global-menu-support-comes-to-chromium/
<glucik> ma widzialem gdzies
<glucik> o wlasnie na omg
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> Gdyby nie ten zasrany xorg...
<TheNumb> Tak to bym może przetestowałe betę 2.
<TheNumb> s/przetestowałe/przetestował/
<glucik> kurcze niechcacy wywowalem sobie komendę emerald --replace
<glucik> i usunelo mi okna
<glucik> mozna to jakos cofnac?
<TheNumb> glucik: killall Xorg
<glucik> nie znaleziono procesu
<TheNumb> glucik: sudo killall Xorg
<TheNumb> [SOLVED]
<TheNumb> haha :D
<glucik> ok dzięki
<TheNumb> glucik: pomogło?
<glucik> jasne
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Dreadlish> x restart zawsze pomaga
<glucik> ;p
<Dreadlish> najbardziej jak odpalasz przez startxa <;D
<glucik> heh
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> wciskam magiczny przycisk
<Dreadlish> ekran sie ściemnia
<Dreadlish> wciskam drugi raz
<Dreadlish> rozjaśnia sie
<glucik> dziwne ;p
<Dreadlish> taki magiczny przycisk to "detektor zamknięcia pokrywy"
<Dreadlish> :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gdzie masz go umiejscowionego?
<glucik> ktos mi niedawno wyslal link do radio traya
<glucik> moglby jesio raz podeslac?
<TheNumb> glucik: ja
<Dreadlish> koło włącznika
<Dreadlish> tzn. nad escapem
<Dreadlish> między klawiaturą a matrycą lapka
<TheNumb> Kutfa, a ja nie wiem gdzie mam...
<glucik> asus ?
<Dreadlish> hp.
<Dreadlish> ale starszy hp
<glucik> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-enable-ubuntu-appindicator-for.html
<glucik> ok mam
<TheNumb> Też mam hp ale tego nie ma.
<Dreadlish> między compaqiem a hp
 * fi9o w dellu ma
<Dreadlish> czyli hp compaq nc4000 :D
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jak u mnie to działa ._.
<Dreadlish> w aceru to mam go koło zawiasów
<Dreadlish> i musze go długopisem ruszyć
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: compaq? wywal
<trocheciala> chyba się powieszę, po instalacji jest uwalony MBR wywala mi błąd Disc Boot Failure
<fi9o> trocheciala: To napraw.
<trocheciala> how to?
<fi9o> Tez mi magia.
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: wal sie
<fi9o> `g how to fix mbr
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: bardzo dobry sprzęt
<Przekliniak> fi9o: How to fix MBR in Windows XP and Vista: <http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/fix-mbr-xp-vista/>
<laseck> siema
<trocheciala> ale to po instalacji linxa
<fi9o> `g how to fix mbr linux
<Przekliniak> fi9o: How to fix your Windows MBR with an Ubuntu liveCD | ArsGeek: <http://tinyurl.com/5kxzp2>
<trocheciala> taaa ale mi linux nie pójdzie
<laseck> instalowal ktory z was wiedzmina na ubuntu?
<TheNumb> trocheciala: grub-install /dev/sdx update-grub (?)
<Dreadlish> wine.
<trocheciala> muszę gruba walnąć
<trocheciala> ok dzięki
<fi9o> trocheciala: Walnij sobie burg
<laseck> wiem ze wine
<Dreadlish> burg ssie
<Dreadlish> pod ubu ;p
<glucik> http://hakim.se/experiments/html5/breakdom/
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Mnie sie podoba i mi dzialal elo.
<Dreadlish> grub-0.97 albo lilo
<laseck> ale potrzebuje te pliki dodatkowe ma je ktos moze?
<Dreadlish> w ostateczności extlinux
<Dreadlish> /usr/lib/grub/
<Dreadlish> tu se znajdź\
<laseck> ja pierd... ale z was żłoby
<lisu> `pingo/
<laseck> trolle
<lisu> o/
<TheNumb> laseck: jakie dodatkowe pliki, co ty pitolisz?
<trocheciala> TheNumb herbata stygnie a Ty mnie jeszcze nie zloaklizowałeś?
<TheNumb> trocheciala: syfiastą masz herbatę. Szkoda czasu.
<trocheciala> ale ten smak i aromat mmmmm
<glucik> potrzebuje jakas stronke z ciekawymi komendami do terminala ;p
<Dreadlish> <tab><tab> w terminalu
<Dreadlish> man komenda i whatis komenda
<glucik> heh nie thx ;p
<BlessJah> odbieram już pocztę przez imap za pomocą mutt
<BlessJah> czy mogę zmusić mutt żeby pocztę tym imapem wysyłał?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> man lub google milczą?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: imapem się nie wysyła poczty.
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> smtp
<Dreadlish> muttem da sie poczte wysyłać?\
<BlessJah> da
<BlessJah> da, oj da
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> to pewno sie da
<Dreadlish> bo niczym innym poczty nie wyślesz ;d
<BlessJah> dobra już powoli widzę w czym błąd robię
<BlessJah> mutt nie wysyła poczty
<foreste> yes graLEM CODA4 DEMO :p
<BlessJah> mutt ma od tego ludzi
<foreste> bug byl
<foreste> w kat milles trza zmienic plik missmp3.assi na missmp3.bak
<foreste> mssmp3
<BlessJah> o już widzę, opera od razu smtp skonfigurowała
<foreste> kupie ta gre ;p
<Dreadlish> lol.
<foreste> swietna ;p
<zwierzch> znacie jakis tani dobry sklep zeby kupic monitor?
<Dreadlish> to se coda 6 ściągnij
<foreste> Dreadlish:
<Dreadlish> single to samo, na multi troche lepeij
<trocheciala> kto gra w koda w ogole
<foreste> ale pc
<Dreadlish> trocheciala: ja a co?
<foreste> wiekowy ;p
<Dreadlish> foreste: no a co ja mówie
<trocheciala> no nic pytam tylko
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> cod 6 = silnik coda 4
<foreste> cpu mam 2ghz
<trocheciala> pentium 4?
<foreste> a gra ma 2.4ghz
<Dreadlish> to zostań na czwórce ;d
<foreste> amd sepron 2800+ xd
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> to zostań na czwórce
<trocheciala> ok zostaję
<laseck> thenumb: sa jakies ddll czy cos takiego
<foreste> Dreadlish: cod 6 ruszy na mym antyku ?
<Dreadlish> bedzie ścinać
<foreste> jak cod 4 chce 2,4 ghz ?
<foreste> to cod 6 2,8 ghz ;p
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> jak słucham rastamańka to mi sie chce grać w obliviona...
<Dreadlish> jak tabu to fallouta 3
<Dreadlish> przy Holykoperze chce mi sie gta iv
<foreste> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_of_Duty:_Modern_Warfare_2
<Dreadlish> a tak w ogóle to trzeba włączyć utfa w mpd
<foreste> mw2 ma mniejsze wymagania od mw1 ?
<foreste> oooooooooooooooooo
<trocheciala> o udało mi się odpalić linxa
<Dreadlish> foreste: tak. bo jest lepsza optymalizacja
<Dreadlish> ten sam silnik
<foreste> to brac 2 ?
<Dreadlish> tia
<Dreadlish> lepsze multi
<foreste> ta multi na play online :P
<foreste> ..necie
<foreste> et mam 100 ping xd
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> są serwery po 300
<Dreadlish> i ładnie chodzi
<glucik> znacie jakis fajne ide do programowania w pascalu ?
<Dreadlish> vim
<foreste> ok sasiada mecze o demo mw2 ;P
<glucik> oprocz lazarusa i freepscal
<Diabelko> glucik: lazarus
<trocheciala> pascal to pascal
<trocheciala> cudów nie ma
<glucik> lazarus fajny jest ale mi się coś crashuje
<glucik> pod 11.04
<Diabelko> glucik: pascal i delphi z założenia nie były przeznaczone na multiplatformowość
<Diabelko> więc nie oczekuj, że będzie 15 różnych IDE
<foreste> dzieki Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> np
<foreste> zobacze misje na ktorej ludobojstwo bylo na lotnisku :P
<Dreadlish> elo kasia
<foreste> co rosja twierdzi  zamiach na lotnisku w rosji byl zrobiony podobny sposob co w tej grze
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> "Remember: No russian"
<Dreadlish> :D
<foreste> kto taki glupi to wykonal na realu :<
<glucik> a geany się nada do pascala?
<althorion> Tak.
<glucik> ok
<foreste> Starsze procesory[edytuj]
<foreste> Aby uruchomić grę na procesorze nie posiadającym instrukcji SSE2 (czyt. Athlon XP i Intel Pentium 3), z folderu /miles należy usunąć plik "mssmp3.asi"
<foreste> jep
<foreste> to mi wywalalo
<glucik> sse1, sse2 itd. potrzebne do instalacja mac osx'a jest
<glucik> pamiętam ;p
<TheNumb> glucik: sse3 potrzebne
<TheNumb> na sse2 nie odpalisz.
<foreste> niemialem w cpu sse2 :P
<foreste> i natego byl crash
<foreste> Dreadlish:  tylko czy gf 7600 udzwignie ;P
<foreste> gs
<glucik> kurde dziwne skompilowalem plik w geany i nie pojawil mi się terminal z programem
<TheNumb> glucik: :O
<glucik> nom ?p
<glucik> a dobra mam
<TheNumb> glucik: zrób sobie makefile...
<glucik> taki magiczny przycisk tam jest
<glucik> nie, juz mam wsio ;p
<foreste> Dreadlish:  brac cod mw2
<foreste> na single mode ?
<foreste> jak bym tylko gral ?
<Dreadlish> jak chcesz
<trocheciala> a ten cod 4 to działa w trybie tekstowym?
<Dreadlish> nie
<foreste> xd
<foreste> oj smak mam xd
<Dreadlish> to kup\
<Dreadlish> jeszcze po drodze wydaj ze 300zł na kompa
<Dreadlish> to wtedy będzie żyleta
<foreste> nastepnym wydam ;p
<foreste> 700zl
<foreste> na nowszego pc
<foreste> szukam cpu z 2 jajami xd
<trocheciala> po co Ci cpu?
<trocheciala>  teraz modne gpu
<foreste> trocheciala:  ja starocie mam
<foreste> agp jeszcze ;p
<trocheciala> a jakie starocie :D?
<trocheciala> aha :D
<kavillock> zmarnowałem 2 godziny na aktualizację do natty, chyba w ubuntu to standart
<trocheciala> w ubuntu strata czasu to standard zgadzam się :D
<kavillock> bynajmniej na start, potem to szybciutko leci
<rambo__> aktualizacja w ubu to zuo
<kavillock> jeszcze tylko skonfiguruję gruba i koniec
<Galvatron> Po co aktualizujesz do wersji beta?
<Galvatron> Z resztą Unity to IMO straszne badziewie
<TheNumb> Galvatron: a co, wolisz GNOME3?
<Galvatron> Chwilowo wolę GNOME 2.30
<tar-gz> Gnome3 mi nie odpowiada. wole KDE4
<Galvatron> Muł jakich mało
<tar-gz> Galvatron: KDE? Wiem, ale mi się podoba
<Galvatron> Tzn. mam sowją modyfikację GNOME 2.30, opartą o Compiza
<Galvatron> Można powiedzieć, że sam sobie zrobiłem interfejs - hybryde Win7 i OSX
<Galvatron> Tak 50/50
<tar-gz> Czyli masz Gnome z Compizem? Hmm ... no to modyfikacja na poziomie molekularnym możnaby rzec
<Galvatron> Gorące narożniki (Scale, Expo, pokazywanie pulpitu), dock, pasek zadań
<Galvatron> Aero Glass (Emerald + Murrine)
<Galvatron> A zresztą - pokażę
<tar-gz> pokaż mistrzu Yoda.
<TheNumb> Galvatron: gime gime
<kavillock> Też jakoś wolę gnome 2 ale przetestuję 3-kę, unity ssie na desktopy, na tablecie fajne jest unity
<Galvatron> http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/98883-Pokaż-swój-pulpit-TYLKO-MINIATURY-LUB-LINKI-max-100kbfotka/page__view__findpost__p__9152112
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3dmycla> (at forum.pclab.pl)
<tar-gz> są Dwa, które to Twoje
<TheNumb> http://www.picshot.pl/public/view/full/27642
<TheNumb> Galvatron: masz synapse ;p
<Galvatron> Mój jest ten z tapetą Apple
<Galvatron> Który sam podlinkowałem
<tar-gz> TheNumb: t Twój pulpit?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> myślałem ,że to Galvatrona
<foreste> :<
<tar-gz> chyba to http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/2483/beztytuufie.jpg
<foreste> niema demo coda mw2 :<
<Galvatron> http://img859.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1e.jpg/
<Galvatron> http://img21.imageshack.us/i/screenshot4le.jpg/
<TheNumb> Imageshack to syf ;z
<Galvatron> http://img88.imageshack.us/i/screenshot6ix.jpg/
<Galvatron> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/screenshot5dn.jpg/
<tar-gz> No jakby Ci to powiedzieć, nic specjalnego
<tar-gz> Gnome i menu kickoff + awn
<TheNumb> Jak dla mnie, standardzik KDE ładniej wygląda.
<tar-gz> Kde czyste lepiej wygląda
<Galvatron> Nie Kickoff, tylko GnoMenu i nie AWN, tylko CairoDock
<Diabelko> znaleźć dobry temat do gnomenu to osiągnięcie
<Galvatron> Też bym wolał np. KDE + Oxygen Transparent, ale żre za dużo zasobów i przymula
<Diabelko> jak jest jakiś niezły to musi mieć to pieprzone "ulubione"
<lisu> hej jak sie nazywa ta krowa co wyskakuje w terminalu w mincie?
<lisu> chodzi mi o to zeby to wywalic aptem
<Galvatron> Gdzieś tak od. 4.4 KDE chyba zmieniło coś w metodzie renderingu i tak samo "płynnie" działa na Radeonie 9200SE + otwarte stery, jak na 7300GT _+ najnowsze ForceWare
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3533
<foreste> stare
<tar-gz> Galvatron: jak chcesz sobie coś ładnego pooglądać to idź sobie dobre porno zobacz. DE ma być funkcjonalny
<trocheciala> ej, a maki są dobre?
<tar-gz> trocheciala: z maku to dobry jest kompot
<lisu> tar-gz: powaznie? nie probowalem x)
<Diabelko> tar-gz: pierdzielisz
<tar-gz> lisu: Ty nie wiesz co to jest kompot z maku?
<Diabelko> DE ma być ładne i funkcjonalne
<Galvatron> tar-gz: To jest funkcjonalne. GNOME/KDE czy cokolwiek innego, to tylko "dostawca" okien i paneli, a resztę robi Compiz.
<Diabelko> funkcjonalne to ma być WM
<tar-gz> Diabelko: jak KDe
<trocheciala> ćpuństwo
<trocheciala> kompocik z hivem
<Diabelko> tar-gz: kde nie jest funkcjonalne
<tar-gz> mak sam z siebie nie produkuje wirusa HIV
<trocheciala> no nie
<tar-gz> Diabelko: bardziej niż gnome.
<trocheciala> ale zazwyczaj skażają kompocik
<Galvatron> trocheciala: Macbook Pro 13,3" wyciąga 9-10 godzin na baterii z Wi-Fi, tylko trzeba wyłączyc Flash
<Diabelko> tar-gz: błagam cię
<trocheciala> Ty wiesz ile ja hivów miałem?
<tar-gz> trocheciala: ile Ty masz lat?
<trocheciala> 6
<tar-gz> Widze właśnie.
<Dreadlish> e?
<trocheciala> oj a mój macbook ciągnie tylko 5 godzin
<tar-gz> To bie Umbrella Corp. "musg" skaziła.
<Galvatron> Zwykły czy Pro?
<foreste> ale ja mam najladniejszy dock :P
<trocheciala> zwykły
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3637
<foreste> w lapku ;p
<tar-gz> Diabelko: poka szkrina
<Galvatron> Zwykły chyba wyciąga mniej niż Pro
<trocheciala> dock z zegarkiem :D
<trocheciala> no mniej
<Diabelko> tar-gz: terminala?
<Diabelko> to trochę bez sensu :p
<Galvatron> Z reszta pro też wyciąga ok. 6h, jak przegladasz strony z Flashem, który katuje sprzet
<tar-gz> co to jest kanał #wchodzejobsowiwdupe czy #ubuntu-pl
<trocheciala> powiem wam tak, terminal wspaniała rzecz, jak tylko otwieram to wszyscy mówią o jaki hacker
<tar-gz> Diabelko: bez x'ów siedzisz?
<trocheciala> no wchodzimy i to bez wazelinki
<Diabelko> tar-gz: na razie
<Diabelko> zbieram się
<trocheciala> żegnaj bracie
<Dreadlish> co to za wazelina ma być
<Galvatron> Jak mam sie przesiąść z Ubu na Windows, to wolę dopłacić do Maca.
<tar-gz> Diabelko: a coś stawiać będziesz?
<Diabelko> tar-gz: gnome, jak zawsze
<foreste> windows death ;p
<Diabelko> ewentualnie ob + gnome-panel
<tar-gz> Diabelko: na jakim distro?
<Diabelko> tar-gz: arch
<Diabelko> albo gentoo
<Diabelko> zależy co mnie jutro najdzie
<trocheciala> a mówią że 7 lepsza od wszystkich linuksów
<tar-gz> archa mi sie nie chce stawiać juz bo popsułem, a gentoo nie na mój procek
<Dreadlish> tak tak - chyba windwosiarze
<Diabelko> trocheciala: po co tu jesteś?
<trocheciala> aby być
<Diabelko> bo na razie jesteś potrzebny jak napletek żydowi ;)
<Galvatron> trocheciala: Odpal ja sobie na Pentium IV + 1GB RAM, to zobaczysz jak lepsza ;)
<trocheciala> aha
<trocheciala> ja nie chcę windy 7 bo mnie bluskriny tam prześladowały
<Galvatron> Choc podobno da się używać :P
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> więc co pieprzysz?
<trocheciala> mówię to co słyszę
<Dreadlish> Galvatron: sempron 2400+ i udało się uruchomić
<trocheciala> słucham głosu głupiego ludu
<Dreadlish> to po co go słuchasz...
<Galvatron> Ale sam pulpit + Aero + wejście w opcje = 50-70% mocy Athlona 64 3000+
<trocheciala> bo mi ich żal
<trocheciala> tak do rzeczy to muszę wygenerować rainbow tables
<trocheciala> ktoś się tym bawił?
<Galvatron> Zużycie RAM powyzej 500MB na czyto to jeszcze pół biedy, ale CPU...
<foreste> Dreadlish:  sempron 2400+ ?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> 1,5ghz bodaj
<foreste> xd
<Dreadlish> udało się odpalić i pooglądać jakąś strone
<tar-gz> Diabelko: fbsd używałeś?
<Dreadlish> poza tym muliło
<Dreadlish> i bsodowało
<Dreadlish> z okazji grafiki ;d
<foreste> moja plyta ma bios co
<Diabelko> tar-gz: nie
<trocheciala> tylko wytłumaczcie mi jedno, co tam jest takiego super że sam system daje takie obciążenie?
<Dreadlish> nic.
<Dreadlish> głupi programiści
<trocheciala> ja słyszałem że tam jest 143 pętli rekurencyjnych
<foreste> sepron 2800+ pokazuje 2400+ ale 1,9 ghz ;p
<jacekowski> Galvatron: cos pier****
<Dreadlish> zamiast od początku zrobić raz a dobrze to próbują udoskonalać to co jest i jest gównianne
<Galvatron> Widziałem filmik na YT, z próby odpalenia na A64 3000+ + 512MB RAM
<jacekowski> Galvatron: bo u mnie zuzycie jes na poziomie 1-2%
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: jaki komp jeszcze oświeć nas
<Galvatron> I było jak mówiłem
<Galvatron> Niby płynnie, ale cep ledwo dyszał
<Galvatron> Jak by mu coś cieższego zapuścić, to by chyba była zwiecha
<Galvatron> Albo pokaz slajdów
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: pentium t2300 jesli dobrze pamietam
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: 2.2Ghz dualkorowy
<jacekowski> i to jest zuzycie z odpalonym roznym softem
<Dreadlish> na takim to mi też bez zająknięcia chodzi...
<Galvatron> jacekowski: Aero odpalone?
<Dreadlish> Galvatron: z aero właśnie
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> mam opere, outlooka, clementine, putty, total commander, program ktorego nazwy nie wymienie ale powiem tyle ze jest w javie
<jacekowski> i takie cos zuzywa 1-2% lacznie
<Galvatron> Z dziwnych rzeczy, o widziałem gości z laba, którzy narzekali, że na C2D + 2-4GB RAM Ubuntu muli, w porównaniu do Win7
<TheNumb> jacekowski: jdownloader
<jacekowski> TheNumb: akurat nie
<TheNumb> second life
<jacekowski> nie
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> to kutfa nie zgadnę...
<jacekowski> nie zgadniesz
<jacekowski> program do obliczen tdr
<tar-gz> Diabelko: gentoo też korzysta z repo binarnych, nie?
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<jacekowski> niby sa
<jacekowski> ale nie wiem czy ktos uzywa
<foreste> fajnie
<foreste> w sidzie gimpa i chcialo wywalic ;p
<tar-gz> jacekowski: ja bym używał ;-)
<foreste> mi
<Diabelko> tar-gz: można korzystać z czegoś takiego co się nazywa entropy i to w sumie jest już sabayonowe
<Diabelko> ale działa
<tar-gz> czyli tak jak w sabie bym instalował  equo install paczka?
<Diabelko> Tak
<Diabelko> ale to nie będzie szybsze od sabayona
<Diabelko> więc takie gentoo niepotrzebne nikomu
<tar-gz> dla mnie gentoo nie będzie szybsze od debiana
<Diabelko> tar-gz: to widocznie flagi źle rozdajesz
<Ciaho> czemu mi ten łindołs gubi wifi ciągle O.o
<trocheciala> bo to windows?
<tar-gz> Diabelko: z moim sprzętem daj spokój
<jacekowski> mi nie gubi
<Diabelko> tar-gz: właśnie tym bardziej, tylko potrzeba poświęcić dużo czasu na wstępne konfiguracje.
<Ciaho> tzn na kablu działa normalnie
<Ciaho> a na baterii co chwile sieć znika i musze przyciskiem wyłczyć i wlączyć wifi żeby zadziałało
<trocheciala> to może zewnętrzy soft coś psuje
<Ciaho> niby co?
<trocheciala> może jakieś oszczędzanie energii
<Ciaho> hmm to może sterowniki od  producenta coś zaradzą
<Ciaho> bo mam te co w windowsie były
<trocheciala> aha
<trocheciala> myślałem że może od producenta dostałeś coś
<Ciaho> nie
<Ciaho> trzeba bedzie pogooglować
<jacekowski> jak sterowniki w windowsie byly?
<Ciaho> to co dostało wspiera najwyżej xp
<jacekowski> windows nie ma sterownikow do wifi
<jacekowski> ew. malo co ktorego
<Ciaho> NIC: Karta bezprzewodowej sieci LAN 802.11n @ 177.0 Mbps (Rec: 0.38MB Sent: 0.25MB)
<Diabelko> jacekowski: XP tak
<Diabelko> jacekowski: Vista i 7 bez problemu obsługują sobie
<jacekowski> nie nazwalbym tego sterownikami
<Diabelko> jacekowski: pfff, a co Ty byś chciał, żeby jeszcze kotlety smażyły?
<Diabelko> Obsługuje n, standard łapie, kanały rozpoznaje, jest stabilne i nie zrywa
<Archie_GJM> re
<foreste> nie wiem czemu
<foreste> ale blender 3d
<foreste> z ppaczki deb nie rusza mi :<
<foreste> lucid maveric etc
<foreste> nawt z deba repoz
<trocheciala> a ten blender to gdzie kupiłeś?
<gjm> w Mango pewnie ;>
<foreste> skopany :P
<foreste> foreste@debian:~$ blender
<foreste> Błędna instrukcja
<foreste> blender3d 2,67
<foreste> rtm
<foreste> 57
<glucik> chyba sobie zainstaluję gnome 3 ;p
<glucik> obecnie mam unity
<glucik> jak widzę recenzje na yt to kusi mnie
<gtriderxc> zajmuje sie juz ubuntu 11.04 dosc dlugo
<gtriderxc> ale
<gtriderxc> dopiero teraz normalnie je zainstalowałem
<gtriderxc> i gdzie jest menu System?
<gtriderxc> System>administracja
<gtriderxc> System>Preferencje
<gtriderxc> ide spac jutro poszukam
<kklimonda> foreste: błędna instrukcja może znaczyć tyle, że paczka była zbudowana pod nowsze procesory, niż twój.
<glucik> rowniez spadam
<glucik> narka
<bez_nicku> hi
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-19
<foreste> oo
<foreste> ale 32 bit :<
<foreste> lol
<foreste> pojebany jest kwejk.pl
<NightWish`> czemu?
<foreste> bo fota jest jednma co jest kary godne
<foreste> pies kyory robi loda facetowi
<klawiszowy> dobry
<klawiszowy> problem Panowie mam
<NightWish`> foreste: pokaz
<klawiszowy> Pidgin niby jest zainstalowany
<klawiszowy> a niby
<klawiszowy> nie
<klawiszowy> jak chce go uruchomić, to wyskakuje, że mam se zainstalować, a jak chce zainstalować to pisze, że już jest w systemie
<czmiel> siemka
<czmiel> kto wie jak uzyc teg ortorrent-0.8.5-ip_filter_no_boost-fast.patch
<czmiel> ?
<czmiel> nie wiem jak uzywac pliku patch
<czmiel> jest tam wiele zmian do wielu plikow
<czmiel> wiadomo chce sobie rtorrent z ip filter miec :D
<czmiel> nvm done
<lisu> powitac
<kavillock> zainstalowałem sobie gnome 3 z ppa i mówię wam, zabawa z downgrade to najleprza zabawa
<kavillock> ok robię restart i wracam ;)
<TheNumb> Co to jest 'najleprza'? :|
<TheNumb> Ech, jak jeden dodatkowy megabit w internecie może usprawnić życie :3
<TheNumb> Teraz iso 700 MiB ściąga się w 30 minut, a nie 45...
<kavillock> mam pytanie, wie ktoś co za pakiet jest odpowiedzialny za wygląd, bo mam niebieski pasek, a pulpit jakby zniknął, pobiera obraz z okien
<kavillock> a przy logowaniu też mam dziwny niebieski wygląd
<sysek> .
<andy_> eloo
<TheNumb> kevinek: dużo jest pakietów odpowiadających za wygląd.
<kavillock> ok dałem mój problem z downgrade gnome3 na forum, może ktoś odpisze
<kavillock> idę sobię robić śniadanie jakby ktoś się znał może odpowiedzieć
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> o/
<TheNumb> p?
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> hmm... http://i.imgur.com/tXYz4.png
<Wizard> prawie działa
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> btw, nowy fvwm wyszedł
<TheNumb> :F
<TheNumb> Dlaczemu ten głupi xorg nie działa jak trzeba :(
<sysek> TheNumb: lol ;D
<TheNumb> Najlepsze jest to, że jak zainstaluję nouveau to wszystko śmiga jak trzeba ;]
<TheNumb> Tylko drivery od nvidii się srają.
<Wizard> bo są chujowe, a te błędy zgłosili im już 100 razy i miały być naprawione a nie są?
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Ja pisałem chyba w 4 tematach i nic z tym nie zrobili.
<TheNumb> Tak więc sram na Nvidię (przy okazji na Linuksa :( )
<TheNumb> Nic nie mogę z tym zrobić ;f
<Wizard> :)
<DaZ> TheNumb: mnie tam wszystko działa.
<Wizard> zawsze masz vesę
<DaZ> a nie narzekałeś coś ostatnio na ppc i ati? :f
<TheNumb> Wizard: sresa, vesa...
<TheNumb> Ja chcę akcelerację 3d ;z
<Wizard> DaZ: narzekałem
<Wizard> w końcu zrobiłem
<DaZ> jestem z ciebie dumny.
<Wizard> teraz tę konfigurację mam w 100 miejscach, żeby już nie zgubić
<Wizard> i siedzę na lts, żeby update czegoś nie popsuł
<sysek> czemu to gnome3 tak brzydko wyglada?
<TheNumb> sysek: bo to syf.
<sysek> to po co tworzyli :(
<TheNumb> sysek: bo musieli pokazać że ileś tam lat pracy nie poszło na marne ^^
<sysek> nie wiadomo czego teraz uzywac
<winter> xfce 4.8 jest udane
<TheNumb> Ujdzie...
<sysek> wlasnie siedze na xfce
 * winter też
<TheNumb> sysek: ale i tak biedne to xfce, co nie? :P
<sysek> moze byc
<TheNumb> Mało możliwości themowania tego...
<winter> jak to mało
<winter> możesz zmienić styl gtk czy obramowanie okna
<winter> dekoracje okien*
<winter> możliwość zmiany ikon, tapety
<winter> to już więcej niż windows domyślnie :-P
<TheNumb> oO
<winter> nie wspominając o dostosowywalnych panelach
<TheNumb> Teraz tylko znaleźć jakieś office suite...
<TheNumb> Lepsze niż OOo.
<winter> libre office?
<winter> nie twierdzę, że jest lepsze
<TheNumb> winter: jedno i to samo.
<TheNumb> Impress ma mało skórek. To mi przeszkadza.
<TheNumb> nie mogłem znaleźć na internetach większej ilości.
<tar-gz> Abi worda installnij
<tar-gz> KOffice
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz> shpaq: o/
<buharin> hej wie moze czemu przy komendzie
<buharin>  opannotate --source --assembly `sparse1` >~/Pulpit/AK2/Oprofile/plik.txt
<buharin> mam ten blad No command 'sparse1' found, did you mean:
<buharin> i nie moge zapisac do pliku wyniku przez to
<buharin> : /
<julek> buharin: `, czy ' ?;)
<buharin> `
<tar-gz> ~
<buharin> julek, to chyba przeszkadza :P
<buharin> to jest wynik tej komendy http://pastebin.com/rKwnwfAT
<tar-gz> tak
<buharin> jak mam ja zapisac do pliku?
<julek> hmm...
<julek> chodzi mi, ze chyba sparse1 powinno byc w '
<buharin> niestety nie
<buharin> wtey komenda nie dziala
<julek> aaa... no ok... myslalem, ze to plik
<buharin> julek, rozumiem ze to cos w ` ` jest traktowane jako komenda jakas
<buharin> bo ak dodaje > lub >> to wywala blad
<julek> tzn. jesli chcesz wykonac sparse1 to musi byc np ./sparse1
<julek> sprobuj mu podac sciezke
<buharin> tkzw 'sciezkadobinarki'
<buharin> ?
<julek> dalej nie rozumiem o co chodzi;) czy ty chcesz to sparse1 odczytac/zapisac..., czy wykonac komende sparse1;)
<julek> ale jesli wyswietla, ze n ie ma polecenia, to pewnie chcesz wykonac...
<buharin> opannotate --source --assembly sparse1 > ~/Pulpit/AK2/Oprofile/plik.txt
<buharin> Overflow stats not available
<julek> a daj ./sparse1
<sarinian> witam
<buharin> ten sam blad ale sama komenda dziala ok
<sysek> o tak
<sysek> nie ma to jak porzadki
<julek> heh...
<julek> tez by sie przydalo w biurku posprzatac
<julek> i na dysku;)
<Enlik|> Samo się rozłoży
<julek> z natura sie nie wygra;P
<Enlik|> :)
<julek> wiadomo z fizyki o zasadzie entropii, kazdy uklad dazy do maksymalnego nieuporzadkowania;)
<kavillock> czy ktoś wie jak wyłączyć raporty o błędach w ubuntu
<sysek> julek: ja tam caly pokoj ogarniam :p
<julek> sysek: ja mam wiekszy pokoj od ciebie i nie wiem jak sie za to zabrac...;)
<julek> okna przydaloby sie umyc:)
<sysek> hahah ;d
<sysek> ja tez mam troche do sprzatania
<julek> ja mam 140 metrow;)
<sysek> okej
<sysek> :DD
<krisss117> witam
<krisss117> miał może kto problem z synaptics ?
<Wizard> cześć nubki!
<krisss117> tzn. nie mogę uruchomić twofingerscool
 * Wizard powraca w glorii i chwale
<krisss117> scroll*
<julek> Wizard: powracasz z wiktorią i zwyciestwem?;)
<Wizard> dokładnie ;)
<Wizard> ale zawsze mam drugą alternatywę w zanadrzu
<krisss117> yhm, czyli nie ma tutaj nikogo kto by mi z tym pomógł ? ps. google nie pomogło
<Wizard> krisss117: ja nie
<Wizard> nie przywiązuję uwagi do takich pierdół
<julek> krisss117: to nie dziala i juz;)
<julek> ja nawet kiedys chcialem to ustawic
<julek> pewnie zalezy od touchpada
<julek> w ramach wiosennych porzadkow wyczyscilem zapalniczke
<julek> wyglada jak nowka:P
<Wizard> w ramach wiosennych porządków umyję dziś balkon
<julek> ja na balkonie bylem rok temu;)
<Wizard> latające szczury go tak obsrały, że nie ma gdzie nogi postawić
<julek> heh... moje okreslenie:)
<julek> ("latajace szczury");)
<julek> u mnie jest taki jeden dziad co to je jeszcze dokarmia...
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> siostra mojej żony choduje szczura w klatce - tego już nie jestem w stanie zrozumieć
<Wizard> ale żeby dzikie jeszcze dokarmiać?
<sysek> do jakiego formatu zgrac plytki, ogg czy acc?
<julek> aac?
<sysek> no to aac
<julek> ogg to niestety problem...:/
<sysek> problem?
<julek> odtwarzacze nie chca tego odtwarzac
<julek> tzn te hardware'owe;)
<Wizard> moja żona kupiła ostatnio odtwarzacz w markecie i gra ogg
<Wizard> flaki, mp3, aac
<sysek> no ale dobra
<sysek> ja chce sluchac na kompie
<Wizard> to se wybierz
<sysek> wiec co lepsze ogg czy aac :P
<julek> hm... poszla technika do przodu
<julek> ja bym zgrywal na mp3;)
<sysek> nie tam mp3
<julek> dlaczego?
<julek> dobre mp3 nie jest zle
<Wizard> jest
<sysek> bo chce cos zmienic :P
<julek> a flac to dla mnie przesada
<Wizard> julek: przy zgrywaniu płyt - tak
<julek> ale troche za duzo miejsca zajmuje...
<julek> Wizard: ja i tak slucham winyli:P
<Wizard> a co masz na tych winylach?
<julek> no starocie
<Wizard> i na czym tego słuchasz?
<Wizard> na balbinie? :D
<julek> progresywnego rocka
<julek> bambinie:P
<julek> mam bambino gdzies na strychu
<sysek> ja mam bambino
<sysek> i ja na tym slucham winyle ;D
<julek> jest o tyle dobre, ze odtwarza stare, szelakowe plyty 78rpm
<Wizard> o, właśnie, bambino
<julek> a macie jakies fajne plyty na zbyciu?:)
<sysek> rhythmbox zgrywa mi do ogg
<sysek> a niech zostanie ;]
<sysek> julek: chcesz boney m ;D?
<julek> nie:P
<sysek> to spadaj
<sysek> :p
<sysek> i pierdole, zaczynam kupowac oryginaly
<sysek> skasowalem cala muzyke
<Wizard> o_O
<sysek> i zgrywam te co mam na plycie tylko
<Wizard> jutro będzie pieprzył, że nie ma czego słuchać
<sysek> nie tam
<Wizard> było wytrzeźwieć najpierw
<julek> :)
<sysek> Wizard: lubie po prostu cos zmieniac ;)
<julek> to se tapete zmien;)
<julek> ja tam jestem piratem, trzeba jakos walczyc z systemem
<sysek> juz zmienilem :P
<julek> ;)
<sysek> albo bede najpierw piracil, a pozniej bede kupowal plyty
<sysek> o
<sysek> idealny deal ;D
<termi> http://www.euro.com.pl/laptopy-i-netbooki/packard-bell-dot-se-n450-1gb-160gb-w7s-czerwony.bhtml#opis
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3pbqebo> (at www.euro.com.pl)
<termi> ujdzie dla kobiety ten netbok?
<julek> chcesz dac kobiecie komputer?;/
<termi> sama sobie chce kupic
<termi> :)
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> czerwony, będzie odstraszał drapieżniki
<Wizard> 800zł!
<termi> drogo?
<Wizard> chyba nie
<Wizard> ale ma mało ramy
<julek> Wizard: strach na wroble tanszy... jesli ma odstraszac drapiezniki;)
<Wizard> no wróble to faktycznie drapieżne ptaki
<Wizard> urywają głowy i łykają w całości
<julek> :)
<Wizard> termi: patrzyłeś, czy nie będzie problemów z ubuntem na tym?
<Wizard> patrzyłaś*, wybacz, przyzwyczajenie :S
<termi> ubuntu nie bedzie mi potrzebne bo to dla kobiety ona nie ma nic wspolnego z ubuntu
<termi> :)
<termi> potrzebuje tylko dostep do neta i program w ktorm moze cos napisac
<termi> :)
<Wizard> ah, czyli to nie dla ciebie
<termi> no pisalem ze dla kobiety :)
<Wizard> no to ja nie wiem
<Wizard> a potem napisałeś: sama sobie chce kupic
<Wizard> jakbyś nie robił błędów ortograficznych w każdej linijce, to bym rozumiał co piszesz ;P
<Wizard> nie wiem, co tam dają za os?
<Wizard> pewnie jakieś okna 10, nie?
<lisu> hej jaka była komenda na podgląd logów w oknie?
<lisu> nie dmesg, ...
<Wizard> podgląd logów w oknie?
<lisu> kurde, zeby mi caly czas monitorowalo sysloga w konsoli
<lisu> wyleciało mi z glowy
<Wizard> xterm -e 'tail -f /var/log/message' ?
<Wizard> :P
<lisu> tail -f
<lisu> dzieki
<Wizard> spoko
<lisu> kurde, pamięć zawodzi w tym wieku... porazka x)
<lisu> dzieki o/
<julek> Wizard: ty zdaje sie jakiejs ciezszej muzyki sluchales?
<Wizard> różnie, zależy od nastroju
<Wizard> teraz mam dobry humor, to słucham sobie Korpiklaani
<julek> a ja sobie slucham black sabbath:)
<Wizard> z winyla?
<julek> no
<Wizard> ty w ogóle chodzisz jeszcze na jakieś zajęcia?
<julek> Wizard: chwilowo nie...
<sysek> hm
<Psotnick> bry
 * Wizard zeiwa
 * qermit wsadza Wizard patyk w twarz
 * Wizard fagocytuje patyk
<lisu> kurde nurtuje mnie pytanko na koniec roboty
<lisu> który system plików będzie dobry dla większej ilości małych plików?
<shpaq> reiserfs
<qermit> nullfs
<lisu> null? to chyba cos z bsd, bo sie tym nie bawiłem x)
<Wizard> devnullfs :)
<shpaq> ze sreesd
<lisu> shpaq: reiser powiadasz? hmm, potestuje
<shpaq> tu nie ma co testować
<Wizard> a skończyli 4?
<Wizard> czy niekoniecznie?
<lisu> shpaq: a na raidzie jak to sie spisuje?
<shpaq> Wizard: wątpię
<shpaq> lisu: tak samo
<lisu> hehe, zle zapytałem, widac jakąś różnicę pomiędzy np ext3? jesli chodzi o predkosc odczytu, bo to mnie glownie interesuje
<Wizard> shpaq: Reisera w końcu wsadzili za kraty?
<shpaq> Wizard: już dawno
<Wizard> mhm
<TheNumb> Szkoda, że radiotray nie pokazuje tytułów kolejnych piosenek...
<TheNumb> oO a jednak =D
<lesniak> witam
<TheNumb> Ale cisza...
<mati75> i to tak wszędzie
<winter> pogoda ładna
<winter> powychodzili
<sysek> raczej spal
<sysek> i
<tar-gz> winter: u mnie pochmurno, ale soneczko wychodzi
<sysek> jednak wiedzmin 2 bedzie polska gra wszechczasow
<sysek> nawet nie wiem do jakiej gry moge ja porownac
<Diabelko> "polską grą wszechczasów"
<Diabelko> o to chyba nietrudno
<Diabelko> bo może konkurować tylko z wiedźminem 1 :p
<sysek> no wiesz, na poczatku chcialem napisac zdanie bez slowa 'polska'
<winter> sysek: na jakim silniku to będzie?
<Diabelko> winter: autorskim
<winter> jedynak była na jakijś aurorze chyba
<Diabelko> na pewno nie na aurorze, bo aurora nie obsługuje warstwowości
<winter> to pewnie będzie mocno zmodyfikowana aurora
<Diabelko> nie, autorski
<sysek> winter: a nawet nie wiem
<sysek> ale wyglada zajebiscie
<Dreadlish> elo
 * kavillock is away: I H*J WAM W DUP*
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: /kick kavillock
 * kavillock is back (gone 00:05:56)
 * kavillock is away: jAK PISZĘ ŻE MNIE NIE MA, TO NIE MA I CH.{2}
<foreste> kavillock:  kultu please :<
<kavillock> foreste, a skąd wiesz o jakie słowo mi chodzi
<kavillock> jest wiele 4 znakowych słów na ch
<en0x> kavillock: wypierdalaj
<foreste> ale tu balagan..
<foreste> kklimonda:  wracaj :>
 * kavillock is back (gone 00:03:26)
 * kavillock is away: jAK PISZE ŻE MNIE NIE MA, TO NIE MA
<kavillock> lepiej
<kavillock> narazie
<sysek> eee
<sysek> lol
<sysek> ?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Stirlitz> pfff
<Dreadlish> heh :d
<en0x> no
<en0x> ;]
<Dreadlish> jak przypiprzył to sie nie odpiprzył
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping, mam problem z konfiguracją smtp
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: cat /etc/twójdemondosmtp
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: mutt nie jest demonem
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: czy ja tu powiedialem mutt?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie jestem idiota.
<BlessJah> ja konfiguruję mutt
<BlessJah> archowy mutt ma wbudowany smtp
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: a w /etc/twojdemondosmtp masz sprawdzic ustawienia
<BlessJah> nie mam żadnego demona smtp
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: sam uzywam mutta
<BlessJah> mam mutt, archowy mutt nie potrzebuje demona
<Kwpolska> wiem
<Kwpolska> sprawdz w konfiguracji smtp na serwerze
<BlessJah> a gdzie siedzi config postfiksa?
<Kwpolska> /etc/postfixssie.con?
<BlessJah> to była moja pierwsza myśl
<BlessJah> ale jest jeno postgresql
<foreste> robi paczke deb blendera 2.57
<foreste> bo w siedzi sa padaki :P
<foreste> sieci
<Kwpolska> foreste: skompiluj se
<foreste> juz robie :)
<foreste> nawet skrypt jest co sam deb robi :P
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: nmap wykrył smtpd na portach 25 465 i 587
<Kwpolska> to sprobuj kazdego
<BlessJah> próbowałem każdego
<BlessJah> sasl authentication failed
<BlessJah> wszędzie
<Kwpolska> a dobre haslo?
<BlessJah> to samo co do imap?
<BlessJah> innego nie znam
<foreste>  .
<foreste> cd /home/foreste/Desktop/blender-2.57/debian/cmake/source/blender/makesrna/intern && ../../../../bin/makesrna /home/foreste/Desktop/blender-2.57/debian/cmake/source/blender/makesrna/intern/
<foreste> Illegal instruction
<foreste> lol
<mati75> inaczej zrób
<mati75> zbuduj paczkę ze źródeł
<foreste> mati75: to sa zrodla
<foreste> to wtwalilo przy make
<foreste> wywalilo
<mati75> to ciekawe
<mati75> póżniej spróbuje zbudować
<mati75> tylko muszę dorwać 32 bitowy sid
<foreste> mati75: http://pastebin.com/XeVw1Nes
<foreste> to skrypt ktory buduje deb
<foreste> jest w source
<Wizard> tej, gdzie się podziały ustawienia menu i paska?
<Wizard> narzędzie?
<mati75> foreste: ja sposobem debianowym zbuduje
<Kwpolska> Wizard: gnome3?
<Wizard> nie, gnome2 jeszcze
<Wizard> gnome3 mi jakieś jajca na tym kompie odwala, a to jest sprzęt, który ma nalepkę "ma działać zawsze i wszędzie"
<Kwpolska> Wizard: czyli certificate of authencity
<Wizard> nie, "mój laptop"
<Wizard> prywatny, osobisty itd
<foreste> zbuduje wl asna metoda ;P
<foreste> \bo tewn skrypt sie ;P
<denysonique> jak sprawdzic wersji danej dostepnej paczki w ubuntu?
<Wizard> dpkg -l | grep paczka
<denysonique> lol
<Wizard> ale zapewne mądre głowy podadzą ci trafniejsze rozwiązanie
<Wizard> no co :/
<Wizard> to mi pierwsze do łba przyszło
<Diabelko> Wizard: jemu chyba chodziło o wyszukiwanie pakietów w repo, a nie lokalnie
<julek> apt-get info paczka?
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> no to niech się określa
<Wizard> to co napisałem działa ;P
<julek> a to co ja napisalem to nie wiem... strzelalem:P
<Wizard> nie działa ;)
<julek> nie znam debiana w ogole;)
<BlessJah> nie każcie mi instalować dpkg
<Diabelko> julek: co teraz masz?
<julek> kubuntu z kde3:P
<Diabelko> julek: fujka
<julek> nie, teraz mam parcha z fluksem
<Diabelko> a ja mam archa z openboksem :p
<julek> ale sobie przypomnialem, ze obok jest to ubuntu na dysku
<crusty> julek: o/
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/flux2.png
<julek> siema profesor rusty
<tar-gz> Instalował ktoś BackTracka?
<julek> ide po piwko
<Diabelko> tar-gz: instalować to duże słowo, bo to chyba tylko distro pendrajwowe :P
<BlessJah> Diabelko: można zainstalować
<tar-gz> ma jakis skrypt sh
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: ./skrypt.sh
<tar-gz> no wiem
<tar-gz> tylko czy ktoś to instalował.
<denysonique> tar-gz: znajoma
<tar-gz> denysonique: i jak się sprawował?
<denysonique> dobrze
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> co za heretycy
<denysonique> lecz przez to sobie zjebala Gruba w Gento
<denysonique> Gentoo*
<Dreadlish> zamiast zamknąć binda killem to go rndcem próbują
<denysonique> tzn wpis Gentoo
<tar-gz> Uhmmm. To ma KDe 3.5 chyba, nie ?
<denysonique> Dreadlish: rndc stop
<Dreadlish> denysonique: rndc <here addr>: connection refused
<Dreadlish> i co panie powiesz?
<Dreadlish> bo ja killall {bind, bind9, named}
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dostaję SMTP session failed: 501 5.1.7 Bad sender address syntax
<sarinian> ./configure: line 4589: syntax error near unexpected token `2.2' -ktoś się zna?
<BlessJah> sarinian: błąd składniowy w linii 4589
<sarinian> jak go naprawic ?
<BlessJah> nie wiem co to token i czemu akurat token
<BlessJah> nano i jedziesz
<BlessJah> założę się że jakis if niedomknięty
<sarinian> w jakim pliku ?
<BlessJah> configure
<Dreadlish> i mamy binda
<sarinian> blessjah w pliku configure mam jakies 700 linujek
<BlessJah> a nie inkluduje ci tam czegoś?
<sarinian> tzn?
<BlessJah> ściągnij źródła z innego miejsca
<BlessJah> co wogóle kompilujesz?
<sarinian> drm
<BlessJah> nie masz paczek?
<sarinian> to jest najnowsza przez git
<sarinian> chociaz czy jest najnowsza...
<sarinian> czy repozytoria z ubuntu mozna dodac do debiana ?
<Diabelko> sarinian: tak
<tar-gz> Diabelko: miałem backtracka może?
<tar-gz> mialeś*
<Dreadlish> jzu
<Dreadlish> co ci z backtrackiem?
<tar-gz> chciałem wiedzieć czy fajne ;-) i czy sie nadaje na desktop
<sarinian> a jak dodac repo tego typu add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Diabelko> tar-gz: jest cienkie na desktop
<Diabelko> takie niby hakerskie distro, które jest fajne na pendrajwa
<Diabelko> i tylko tyle
<sarinian> moge z niego skorzystac w debianie ?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: NIE nadaje sie na desktop.
<glucik> elo
 * Wizard ziewa
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nom
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a jaki adres wpisujesz?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: już mi pomogli
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na który port się łączyć?
<jacekowski> 25
<jacekowski> jak smtp
<BlessJah> bo znalazłem 3, wszystkie wydają się obsługiwac szyfrowanie
<jacekowski> jest starttls i takie tam
<jacekowski> bo wszystkie potrafia
<lisu> o/
<jacekowski> 25 jak uzywasz starttls
<BlessJah> sa inne poza smtp opcje?
<BlessJah> uzywam TLSv1/SSLv3
<jacekowski> to cholera wie czego uzywasz
<jacekowski> mozesz uzywac legacy ssl
<BlessJah> ja ci output z mutt skopiowałem
<BlessJah> sam nie wiem czego uzywam, przerabialem defaultowego configa, chce tylko zeby to szyfrowane szło
<jacekowski> po co szyfrowanie po localhoscie?
<BlessJah> nie localhoscie
<BlessJah> ja to z domu ślę
<jacekowski> jakie ty masz ip?
<BlessJah> a co, blokujesz coś?
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> normalnie mi już wysyła
<jacekowski> chce poszukac
<jacekowski> po ip mi najprosciej
<jacekowski> mam
<jacekowski> Apr 19 19:55:42 jacekowski postfix/smtpd[8482]: connect from c220-93.icpnet.pl[85.221.220.93]
<jacekowski> Apr 19 19:55:42 jacekowski postfix/smtpd[8482]: setting up TLS connection from c220-93.icpnet.pl[85.221.220.93]
<jacekowski> Apr 19 19:55:42 jacekowski postfix/smtpd[8482]: Anonymous TLS connection established from c220-93.icpnet.pl[85.221.220.93]: TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256/256 bits)
<BlessJah> from nie ustawiałem i widać dochodziło jako blessjah@localhost czy coś takiego
<tar-gz> Testował ktoś Calculate Linux?
<jacekowski> Apr 19 19:11:35 jacekowski postfix/smtpd[19527]: warning: Illegal address syntax from c220-93.icpnet.pl[85.221.220.93] in MAIL command: <blessjah@>
<BlessJah> to jeszcze lepiej
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: torrentow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czymś się różnią porty? (dla mnie, newbie w tych tematach)
<jacekowski> numerkiem
<BlessJah> no, to mi wystarcza
<jacekowski> i na legacy ssl porcie dostajesz ssl na dzien dobry
<BlessJah> legacy ssl jest 465?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: port 25 musi przyjmować połączenia nieszyfrowane, i nie może wymagać uwierzytelności, 587 może robić co chce, nie pamiętam jaki to ssl ;)
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> dałem ssl_force_tls = yes
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: a nie wiesz czy to  z entropy korzysta czy z emerge?
<kklimonda> eh - uwierzytelniania*
<BlessJah> więc w razie wymuszenia nieszyfrowanego nic nie wysle
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: nie
<Dreadlish> nie tzn nie wiem
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: a moze tak nie wiesz czy suse z KDE4 bedzie wiecej ramu żarł niz chakra?
<Dreadlish> TAK.
<Dreadlish> suse zawsze żre więcej ramu
<tar-gz> Szkoda
<Psotnick> jest jakiś alternetywny klient skype?
<winter> Psotnick: bedzie jak piekło zamarznie.
<Psotnick> winter: to do dzieła
<winter> mam umrzeć?
<Psotnick> nie
<Psotnick> masz zamrozić ;D
<termi> panowie jak telefon obsluguje microsd karty
<termi> to z karto microsdhc moze miec problem?
<termi> kartą
<sarinian> ogarnia ktoś steronik mesa3d?
<NightWish`> koledzy, blondynka ma problem... ;)
<NightWish`> z moich badań wynika że opera przypisała sobie białą czcionkę chyba do końca swoich zacnych dni
<NightWish`> i teraz mając skina z białym tłem paska adresu
<NightWish`> mam białą czcionke adresu
<NightWish`> i generalnie niczego nie daje się odczytać
<NightWish`> ktoś może wie gdzie w systemie wymusić żeby było inaczej :)
<BlessJah> termi: to zależy, sdhc to zasadniczo duża karta sd
<BlessJah> termi: jeśli nowszy nie powinien miec, ale te nowsze maja na pudelku wielkimi literami SDHC
<BlessJah> NightWish`: gdzie biała czcionka?
<dKc> dobry wieczór
<dKc> da sie jakos bezbolesnie zugradeowac ubuntu 10.04 polski remix do ubuntu 11.04 tego co wyjdzie za pare dnia
<dKc> dni*?
<NightWish`> BlessJah: http://i52.tinypic.com/21lqxq8.jpg
<NightWish`> widzisz?
<NightWish`> pasek adresu zwariował
<NightWish`> i wyszukiwarka google też sobie poszalała
<BlessJah> zmień theme
<NightWish`> na taki z czarnym tłem?
<BlessJah> ja mam czarny/szary tam gdzie masz biały/szary
<NightWish`> to nie rozwiązuje problemu
<NightWish`> maskuje go za to nieźle
<NightWish`> a ja nie znalazłam takowego themu który by mi się podobał
<BlessJah> jaki masz theme?
<termi> BlessJah: ja mowie o microsdhc
<BlessJah> termi: jeden pies, microsdhc ma sie do microsd jak sdhc do sd
<NightWish`> ibis inspire 3.69
<NightWish`> może też być 3.72b
<BlessJah> NightWish`: dobra, nie wiem, za późno żeby myśleć
<BlessJah> dobrze że mutt zdążyłem zrobić
<NightWish`> BlessJah: nie dziękuję za pomoc :)
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: torentow tu zagląda jeszce?
<NightWish`> albo dziękuję za nie pomoc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na serwerze nie ma mutt (i nie wiem czy go będę używał, więc jak ci się nudzi to możesz zainstalować)
<BlessJah> NightWish`: podpadasz
<BlessJah> NightWish`: zainstalowałem ibis inspire 3.72b
<BlessJah> mam nadal czarną czcionkę
<BlessJah> NightWish`: Preferences->Advanced->Fonts
<julek> pff
<NightWish`> BlessJah: dlatego podejrzewam że to może siedzieć w systemie
<BlessJah> NightWish`: ja też
<NightWish`> BlessJah: i co dalej z tymi fontami?
<pfhsa> witam
<BlessJah> nic
<NightWish`> bo koloru zmienić nie mogę
<BlessJah> opera jest nadal na qt?
<BlessJah> ostatnio nie widzialem qt w zaleznosciach
<pfhsa> ściągnąłem sobie Firefoxa 4 z jego strony, po rozpakowaniu archiwum otrzymałem m.in. plik firefox.sh do uruchamiania i takie tam
<pfhsa> gdzie najlepiej wsadzić zawartość paczki?
<BlessJah> pfhsa: instaluj z repo i nie kobinuj
<BlessJah> pfhsa: chyba że masz wazny powód który zaraz przedstawisz
<pfhsa> tylko jak zainstaluję z repo to instaluje się albo "Mozilla Developer Preview", albo 3.5, albo Minefield
<pfhsa> macie jakieś dobre repozytorium, gdzie jest normalnie?
<BlessJah> `g ubuntu firefox 4
<BlessJah> tutaj
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: FirefoxNewVersion - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion>
<pfhsa> ale super :D
<pfhsa> `g ubuntu
<BlessJah> Add ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable to your system's Software Sources.
<Przekliniak> pfhsa: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/>
<BlessJah> pfhsa: nie męcz go
<pfhsa> "Karmic 9.10: Firefox 3.6 is the latest version available; there is no Firefox 4. To get latest version of Firefox 3.6, add ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable to your system's Software Sources"
<pfhsa> a, to dlatego, że mam Koliberka...
<pfhsa> to ze źródeł
<pfhsa> mam już ważny powód
<sysek> ojej
<Wizard> koliberka?
<Wizard> przecież 9.10 to nie lts
<sysek> ano
<Wizard> no to od dawna pewnie żadne paczki się na niego nie ukazują
<Wizard> w sensie - nie ma uaktualnień bezpieczeństwa
<Wizard> to już bym wolał poprzednie lts :D
<Wizard> o, hardy
<Wizard> jest jeszcze wspierane
<Wizard> aż do maja ;P
<foreste> doczego jest plik rules ?
<foreste> do budowy deb ?
<foreste> no
<foreste> moje deb chodzi ;p
<ntat> o co chodzi z tym "apletem powiadamiania" w gnome? Można go skonfigurować, żeby sprawdzał pocztę na dowolnym koncie albo kontach?
<Stirlitz> można, ale nie tak od razu, http://chuchiperriman.github.com/cloud-services-notifications/
<Wizard> ntat: domyślnie można go skonfigurować z evolution
<Stirlitz> ale chyba evo musi działać, do thunderbirda też jest wtyka
<Wizard> tak, musi działać
<Wizard> tak samo empathy, na co się przed chwilą naciąłem
<Stirlitz> z evo powinni się juz dawno rozprawić
<Wizard> cześć szkodnik
<Stirlitz> plan juz był nawet :>
<Wizard> Stirlitz: a niby dlaczego?!
<szkodnik> no hej
<szkodnik> cop tam?
<anemus> Stirlitz, marudzisz
<Wizard> i co zamiast tego wziąć? thunderbirda? sylpheeda?
<Wizard> mutta może?
<Stirlitz> bo do dziś dp końca nie umie imap-iddle nie ma archive itp
<Stirlitz> wpompowali by siły do thunderbirda ;)
<szkodnik> hmm pomozcie mi, bo nie wiem co o tym myslec... wlasnie dostalam maila- adres nadawcy jest bardzo podejrzanie znajomy- wyglada, jakby mogl nalezec do mojego exszef z ktorejstam wstecz pracy
<szkodnik> ale tresz jest delikatnie mowiac dziwacza, sklada sie z jednego slowa
<szkodnik> "tetas" :<
<foreste> ja poczte czytam z www xd
<szkodnik> tetas to cycki
<Stirlitz> szkodnik, źródło na wkleja ctrl+u zazwyczaj
<szkodnik> Stirlitz, mhm
<anemus> foreste, heh, prywatnie to sobie możesz, ale w pracy to raczej niewygodne
<Stirlitz> tym bardziej jak jest fafnaście kont
<foreste> a emaili mam 800xd
<szkodnik> Stirlitz, ale to mi nic nei da, ja tylko pamietam, jak sie facet nazywa, za cholee ci nie powiem, jaki byl jego mail :D
<szkodnik> jakby nie patrzec, to bylo pare lat temu :P
<foreste> w krzynce :p
<Stirlitz> Wizard, jak masz mozliwośc z kde3 to kmaila jak nie zostaje thunderbird
<foreste> kde 4 <3
<tar-gz> foreste: +++
<Stirlitz> kamail to jest jedna z tych rzeczy która została pieknie spier*na
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> ej, kurde, ja lubię evolution
<Stirlitz> ale w czym problem skoro nie odczuwasz braków funkcjonalności?
<Wizard> funkcji, kurwa
<Wizard> braków funkcji
<Wizard> funkcjonalna to jest moja lodówka
<anemus> evo trochę muli
<Stirlitz> mam się pokalać? a niech tam
<Stirlitz> ale bez kurew
<szkodnik> Stirlitz, powiedz lepiej, jak ci pociecha rosnie:>
<Wizard> claws-mail też jest bardzo sympatyczny
<Wizard> i mutt
<Wizard> :>
<szkodnik> pablo ostatnio sie pochwalil, ze znowu to zrobil
<Stirlitz> hmm no troche juz urosła, do przedszkola idzie
<winter> ja od lat używam thunderbirda i nie odczuwam potrzeby sięgania po innego klienta
<szkodnik> no nie gadaj
<szkodnik> to juz tyle czasu minelo?
<Stirlitz> ano
<szkodnik> ech
<szkodnik> stara sie robie
<Wizard> lol
<szkodnik> Wizard, ? chciales cos dodac? ;)
<Wizard> nie, nic
<Wizard> miałem spytać coś, ale teraz się wstydzę
<szkodnik> slusznie pewnie :)
<Wizard> no ja nie wiem, czy słusznie
<szkodnik> no to pytaj, ocenimy ;)
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: to ile to lat?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: 3 na przedszkole?
<jacekowski> czy 4?
<Diabelko> przedszkole chyba akurat na 3
<Diabelko> jacekowski: z tego co pamiętam, to zerówka to 6-latki, a że są 4 lata "pszeczkola"
<Diabelko> Chociaż teraz to jakoś inaczej biegnie, bo lata pokręcili :/
 * Wizard ziewa
<foreste> napij sie siti energy :P
<foreste> z biedronki ;p
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, bedzie miało 3 w listopadzie
 * jacekowski bedzie mial 22 
<jacekowski> w lipcu
<jacekowski> i w listopadzie tez
<foreste> siti energ to w lidlu jest
<foreste> ja niewiem ale poco ludzie zarli dopalacze
<foreste> jak napoj taki jest -.-
<foreste> bez sensu
<winter> foreste: z czym to?
<foreste> czy tam redbull ^^
<Stirlitz> leży zaraz obok bardzo dobrego piwa
<winter> eh, tauryna i kofeina
<winter> dopalacze mocniejsze
<Stirlitz> które zreszta robia u Becksa
<Stirlitz> i posiada chmiel ;)
<anemus> winter - 2xsetka wodki+redbull
<winter> nie pijam wódki... chyba,że okazja mocna
<anemus> Stirlitz, poważnie? toć rarytas
<Stirlitz> anemus, całkiem poważnie
<Stirlitz> pod warunkiem lubienia takich mocnogoryczkowych pilsów
<Stirlitz> ja uwielbiam ;)
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uejrvomxvcg
<bastetmilo> alkohol twój wróg!
<anemus> Okocim Pszeniczne...
<Stirlitz> taka podróbka, ale moze być
<Stirlitz> znaczy Paulanera podróbka
<Stirlitz> zdecydowanie warto zlotówke dopłacić
<Psotnick> jest tu ktoś, kto ogarnia CSS i powie mi jak co mam zrobić, żeby wszystkie divy(header, menu itp.) byływyrównane jako całość do środka?
<Stirlitz> zamknac w następnym divie i text-align:center
<Stirlitz> albo margin 0, auto
<Psotnick> thx ;D
<Psotnick> nie wiem jeszcze, czy działa, ale się zobaczy :)
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: margin: 0 auto
<Psotnick> do czego ten margin?
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: do css
<bastetmilo> działa na elementy blokowe
<Psotnick> geez
<Psotnick> pytałem do którego selektora ;D
<Psotnick> wrąbałem do body i nie działa :D
<bastetmilo> do tego co chcesz wyśrodkować
<bastetmilo> body chcesz środkować?
<foreste> ;>
<Psotnick> chcę wszystko co mam na środku ;)
<Psotnick> oprócz tekstu ;p
<bastetmilo> obejmij to co potrzebujesz w jakiś kontener - nadaj szerokość i wyśrodkuj margin: 0 auto;
<foreste> NightWish`: ciekawe czy zgkoszenie moje juz wykonali
<foreste> l
<foreste> zresta ciekawe jakie tam typy siedza w kwejk.pl
<Psotnick> doopa. nie działa dalej ;D
<bastetmilo> pokaż swój kod
<bastetmilo> bo nie wierzę
<Psotnick> trochę się odunęło tylko :)
<foreste> to uzyj center :P
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: pewnie źle coś zrobiłeś
<Psotnick> http://pastebin.com/4sEe4B9j
<Psotnick> pewnie tak
<Psotnick> style.css
<Psotnick> z resztą
<Psotnick> psotnick.cba.pl
<Psotnick> nie mam kasy na domenę i serwer na razie ;D
<bastetmilo> 780 czego?
<bastetmilo> kroków?
<bastetmilo> stóp?
<bastetmilo> łokci?
<Psotnick> pikseli ;D
<foreste> .cba fafna domena xd
<Psotnick> yay
<Psotnick> działa ;D
<bastetmilo> ....
<czester> Re.
<Psotnick> ;)
<szkodnik> czester, ! :*
<bastetmilo> eh. No przecież że działa :)
<czester> Cześć szkodnik
<Psotnick> dziękuję ;D
<szkodnik> a calus?
<Psotnick> cześć iCzester ;D
<czester> szkodnik: Że niby jak?
<szkodnik> calusa dawaj!
<foreste> pierwszy raz jak www zakladalem myslalem ze to serwer cba xd
<czester> To przyjedź do Poznania, zobaczę czy jest co całować.
<Psotnick> foreste: nice ;D
<szkodnik> kiepski pomysl
<Stirlitz> hyh stara dupa to stara dupa ;)
<czester> Stirlitz++
<szkodnik> nie chce w poznaniu, chce tu :)
<czester> szkodnik: No własnie. Sama widzisz, że kiepski pomysł.
<Psotnick> nie wiem czy nie dać więcej tych px
<szkodnik> narzeczona nei widzi :P
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: daj 980
<Stirlitz> Psotnick, iðź na jakies browserhappy czy cuś
<czester> szkodnik: No i? Ja po prostu nie chcę.
<Stirlitz> pedał
<szkodnik> nom
<szkodnik> pedal
<Psotnick> dobra, dobra już cicham ;D
<czester> No ;-)
<czester> Napiłbym się kakao. Chyba sobie zrobię.
<Stirlitz> a partner co na to?
<Stirlitz> lubi kakao?
 * Stirlitz sie chowa
<szkodnik> ja bym sie kawy napila
<Stirlitz> szkodnik,
<Stirlitz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0UjedxM77M
<szkodnik> Stirlitz,  moj internet dzisiaj nawet nie ziepie
<szkodnik> zipie
<szkodnik> nie ma mowy o utube ;)
<glucik> dodawal ktos komentarz efacebook na swoijej stronie/blogu ?
<Stirlitz> nooo z takim nickiem...
 * Stirlitz sie chowa niżej
<Stirlitz> szkodnik, moze trzeba zapłacić
<czester> hehe
<czester> Stirlitz: Tak, lubi kakao.
<szkodnik> Stirlitz, lol
<szkodnik> jest zaplacone
<szkodnik> ale jak sie dzieli 1mb z 3 innymi kompami i kablowka, to wiesz...  :D
<czester> szkodnik: To za co Ty płacisz?
<szkodnik> czester,  to jest neostrada moich rodzicow ;)
<czester> O Matko...
<czester> Ja mam 6Mbit dla siebie.
<Stirlitz> sie wypasł
<czester> a 59zł.
<szkodnik> w lodzi mialam 8:P
<bastetmilo> a ja mam 10Mbit :P
<Stirlitz> ja mam 25 ale nie chce sie chwalic ;)
<czester> szkodnik: Tak. I zawsze mówiłaś, że nie działa, że wolno, że przycina.
<anemus> uch porównywanie penisów...
<czester> Stirlitz: Ty jeździsz Mercedesem.
<szkodnik> nie
<szkodnik> to poprzednie lacze takie bylo :D
<szkodnik> to 8mb w lodzi bylo ok ;)
<Stirlitz> czester, już nie :(
<czester> Lepsze porównywanie penisów niż nickname, który na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda jak anus
<czester> Stirlitz: Czymś lepszym?
<Stirlitz> gorszym; mercedes nie zyje ale ja tak jak widać
<czester> Stirlitz: Rozbiłeś go?
<Stirlitz> chyba ze to nie ja :>
<Stirlitz> uhm, i chwalic "tu wstaw swojego boga" ze żyję
<czester> Stirlitz: Po pijaku?:-)
<Stirlitz> nigdy nie przejechałem metra po pijaku i nie przejadę
<czester> Stirlitz: Kłamiesz.
<Stirlitz> a to ci dopiero
<czester> :-P
<czester> Żarcik taki.
<winter> o/
<Stirlitz> ja nie wsiadam nawet dzień później i sie ze mnie smieją ;)
<czester> Stirlitz: Ja to rozumiem, też tak nie jadę.
<denysonique> boicie się metrem jeździć po pijaku?
<czester> denysonique: Ta, jasne.
<czester> Na szczęście mieszkam w mieście, które metra nie ma ;-)
<qermit> omatko, to jak on jedzie przez centrum?
<qermit> tzn ile czasu
<qermit> Stirlitz: po pijaku to strach na rower wsiadać, bo odrazu haltują
<czester_> Tak się zastanawiam jaki klient irc wreszcie mnie wyciągnie z irssi...
<Stirlitz> czester_, ale zbieram na nowy celownik choć ciężko mi idzie
<qermit> Stirlitz: ktoś ci znaczek zakośił z maski?
<Stirlitz> znaczek był cały, dach za to sie troche zapadł
<qermit> zrób cabrio
<Stirlitz> juz go nie ma...
<Stirlitz> jeżdże jakąś vectra teraz i potym olskulowym mietku to masakra
<czester_> hehehe
<czester> Kurwa. Ale te programy do irca są niefajne.
<PushUpek_> ave
<Stirlitz> czester, musisz poczekać na iIrsii to napewno bedzie przełom
<PushUpek> czester: a co używasz?
<czester> Stirlitz: Na pewno.
<czester> PushUpek: Irssi.
<czester> Był taki jeden program.
<czester> Quassel
<PushUpek> LimeChat sympatycznie prezentuje się ;]
<czester> Ale to dopiero wygląda jak idź stąd i nie wracaj.
<czester> PushUpek: W którym miejscu?
<Stirlitz> bedzie umiało /connect i /quit ale za to bedzie w sklepie
<qermit> czester: używaj klienta gg
<PushUpek> czester: najmniej wpieniający jest
<qermit> nie będziesz miał problemó z ircem
<czester> Stirlitz: True. Sam tak uważam.
<bastetmilo> czester: a adium?
<czester> Nie używam Adium.
<Stirlitz> a czemu to akurat udany wynalazek
<qermit> czester: a dlaczego nie chcesz juz irssi?
<czester> Udany, ale nie będę się łączył programem do IM z ircem. Nie taką ma konstrukcję.
<Stirlitz> a w sensie ze do irca
<Stirlitz> no to poroniony pomysł ;)
<czester> No własnie
<Stirlitz> w ogóle to irc jakoś przywiazany do terminala jest
<Stirlitz> niewyobrazam sobie inaczej
<qermit> heh, nawet jak ma temat konsolo podobny to jest jakis nietaki jak trzeba
<qermit> ( ekg2 + irssi ) && ( screen || tmux )
 * winter The Wire se05ep03
<Stirlitz> ech nie, ekg nie
<Stirlitz> chyba że w szpitalu
<cheester> Hehehe
<cheester> :D
<qermit> na komórki był kiedyś projekt RTG
<Stirlitz> ha uzywałem na panasonicu :)
<Stirlitz> w celu sprawdzenia czy działa jak sie okazało
<qermit> a jak sie nazywal projekt serwera GG?
<Stirlitz> serwera?
<qermit> USG
<Stirlitz> czy transportu/
<qermit> Uniksowy Serwer GaduGadu
<ozil> jggtrans jako transport jabbera
<Stirlitz> jak toto niby miało działać?
<ozil> normalnie instalujesz serwer jabber
<cheester> Quassel jest brzydki
<ozil> no ejaberd
<ozil> lub jabberd2
<Stirlitz> ozil, ech daj sobie spokój i czytaj uwaznie
<qermit> ozil: matko boska, ameryka ameryka
<ozil> i potem jggtrans ale nie ma deba tylko tar
<qermit> Stirlitz: no implementacja serwera GG
<ozil> oks
<qermit> http://toxygen.net/usg/
<ozil> nie polska
<Stirlitz> qermit, ale to w sumie działa jak transport
<qermit> nie
<qermit> to był serwer GG, który działał jak serwer GG
<cheester> qermit: Podoba mi się opis.
<qermit> cheester: "jezeli nie umiesz to nie pisz?"
<cheester> qermit: Ogólnie charakter tego opisu mi się podoba.
<Stirlitz> to i tak lepsze od nie umiesz to ukryj to i zrob zeby skakało
<czester> hehehe
<qermit> z kakao
<qermit> ale maila dostałem z firmy "PILNE - jutro potrzebujemy rak do pracy
<qermit> ale maila dostałem z firmy "PILNE - jutro potrzebujemy rak do pracy"
<qermit> jak bym nigdy nic nie robił :E
<Stirlitz> w erze tych mord różnych gg chyba umrze smiercią naturalną
<Stirlitz> komu sie bedzie chciało jakies komunikatory instalować
<czester> No facebook je wygryzie.
<czester> Nawet ju-rek ma konto na fejsie ;-P
<Dreadlish> who is that guy?
<qermit> ju-rek?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> zaraz ktoś powie że za krótko tu siedze
<czester> Dreadlish: I gdzie ta kasa?
<czester> Dreadlish: Nadal nic nie dostałem.
<Dreadlish> czester: byłem w banku z zapewnieniem że została przelana
<Dreadlish> jescze raz numer konta sprawdziłem i nie pomyliłem
<czester> Dreadlish: Nic nie dostałem.
<Dreadlish> to jutro ide jeszcze raz
<czester> Co to za bank, że przelew robią tydzień?
<Dreadlish> powiatowy
<Stirlitz> ale i tak ci najwięksi zaczynaja sie krecic koło xmpp
<czester> Aha
<czester> To jak na poczcie.
<qermit> Dreadlish: no krótko, ju-rek to ju-rek
<Dreadlish> qermit: ok.
<qermit> Stirlitz: mówisz o2?
<czester> Stirlitz: No facebooka już sobie można w iChacie, Pidginie ustawić.
<czester> Właśnie jako xmpp.
<Stirlitz> i to jest własnie chujnia adminom jabberowym przybedzie walka ze spamem
<Stirlitz> qermit, a google chocby ;)
<czester> Stirlitz: Facebook ma zamknięte to.
<Stirlitz> czester, jeszcze
<czester> Stirlitz: I raczej tak zostanie. Roster to znajomi
<czester> Stirlitz: Z tego co zauważyłem - facebook próbuje ogarnąć wszystko wewnątrz jednego serwisu
<Stirlitz> ale potem otworza komunikacje do następnych chujni
<Stirlitz> twittery czy co tam
<czester> Oj Twitter to zupełnie inna idea ;-)
<Stirlitz> idea ideą ale xmpp jedno
<qermit> czester: gdyby byli jak grono czy nk, to nie byli by tacy popularni
<czester> No ale gdzie w Twitterze widzisz miejsce na xmpp?
<Stirlitz> juz widze akcję typu boty rejestruja pareset kont
<qermit> czester: hmm, generalnie xmpp do wysylania tych obsranych powiadomien
<Stirlitz> z nazwami twitte.............* face.......* itp
<qermit> popopopopopokerfejs popopokerfejs
<Dreadlish> tia
<Stirlitz> wiec ktos juz wymyslił jak zrobic na tym pieniądz
<qermit> właściwie sie zastanawiam, dlaczego firmy zarabiaja
<qermit> taki rolnik, czy górnik to rozumiem
<qermit> ale marketing?
<Stirlitz> ja to w ogóle mam wysypkę jak cos sie kończy na ...ing
<czester> Mobbing.
<Dreadlish> Lobbing
<qermit> albo na co komu kolejny telefon z wielkim ekranem, ktory sie co noc rozladowuje
<Dreadlish> Zapie****ing
<qermit> ING bank
<Dreadlish> qermit++
<foreste> Stirlitz: ing BANK ;D
<Dreadlish> moja e51 po półtora roku trzyma 5 dni
<Stirlitz> oh mam wykopać czy dodac komcia?
<czester> Mój telefon trzyma 1 dzień, ale mam +10 do lansu.
<Dreadlish> co jakiś iSracz?
<qermit> albo jak to jest ze ludziom sie oplaca robic rzeczy w chinach, i transportowac to na drugi koniec swiata i jeszcze na tym zarobic
<foreste> MOJ  ma 2 lata
<czester> iPhone 4 ;)
<Stirlitz> mój trzyna 7 dni -2 do lansu
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz++
<Dreadlish> czester: gay?
<foreste> se k770i ;p
<czester> Dreadlish: Ta ;-P
<qermit> czester: ostatnio mialem taki w lapkach co trzymal 2 tygodnie, mial qwerty i szybki internet w srodku
<Dreadlish> o whooy
<Dreadlish> we have faggot!
<czester> buahahaha
<qermit> no moze jak sie naduzywalo internetu to nie trzymal tych 2 tygodni
<bastetmilo> Mój 5 dni i też mam +10 do lansu :P
<czester> Dreadlish: Taki ze mnie pedał, że mógłbym Cię uczyć ruchać panny, dzieciaku.
<qermit> Dreadlish: ty naprawde któko tu siedzisz, musisz sie nauczyc ripostowac
 * qermit idzie spac
 * Dreadlish hides
<Stirlitz> czester, jak to mówił nieżyjący juz artysta "żeby życie miało smaczek"
<czester> Dreadlish: Trzeba umieć się zająć biustem H... :D
<qermit> raz chłopaczek raz zwierzaczek?
<Stirlitz> szykuj dupe :)
<czester> Stirlitz: W ogóle dziewczyna szukała staników ostatnio i przeglądała J ;-P
<Stirlitz> czester, nawet nie wisz jak ci zazdroszczę
<bastetmilo> czester: H? H? to ona ma cały kręgosłup jeszcze?!
<Dreadlish> "raz bi a raz ni" jak to mawia mój facet od matmy
<czester> bastetmilo: Tak, i to całkiem prosty.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, jeju, nastepny, ktory wierzy w mity
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: w jakie mity?
<czester> Cycki nie są takie ciężkie.
<czester> Poza tym dobry stanik i są ok.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, kobiety z naturalnym duzym biustm nei maja problemow z kregoslupem
<szkodnik> bo ich biust rosnie razem z nimi
<szkodnik> i miesnie szkieletowe sie do tego dostosowuja
<Stirlitz> a ze mna nie urósł
<bastetmilo> szkodnik - jak już to następna...
<szkodnik> problemy maja panny, ktore wstawiaja sobie plastiki
<czester> Stirlitz: Ty masz dla równowagi bęben na dole ;-)
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, oops, sorry
<szkodnik> sama nosze G
<szkodnik> i nigdy mnie plecy nie bolaly :P
<Stirlitz> czester, swój sie nie liczy :>
<Dreadlish> czester++ musze - rozwaliłeś mnie
<czester> Ale z takim biustem jaki fun! ;-)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: a ja tęsknie za czasami jak nie musiałam się trzymać za cycki podczas schodzenia ze schodów :)
<szkodnik> lol
<szkodnik> w zyciu nie trzymalam sie za cycki schodzac ze schodow :D
<Stirlitz> bastetmilo, zwolnij po prostu
<szkodnik> kup sobie normalny stanik :P
<czester> Boing boing
<czester> :D
<Stirlitz> ha!
<szkodnik> taki, ktory cos trzyma,a  nie tylko wyglada ;)
<czester> Ja mogę zawsze chętnie takie cyce potrzymać.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik oj czasem rano mi się zapomni włożyć, bo kiedyś nie był potrzebny :P
<Stirlitz> trochę mnie wkurwiacie
<szkodnik> lol
<czester> Stirlitz: Zazdrościsz?
<Stirlitz> no ba
<Stirlitz> pewnie
<szkodnik> Stirlitz, wstaw se cycki
<szkodnik> albo od zony pozycz
<czester> Stirlitz: Wyobraź sobie jak to jest.
<czester> Stirlitz: Budzę się rano, obejmuję dziewczynę, a tam 70J ;D
<Stirlitz> a jak pomylisz z dupą to w sumie nic sie nie dzieje
<czester> Ha
<czester> A właśnie nie jest gruba ;-)
<Stirlitz> życie jest okrutne
<sysek> :o
<winter> :-o
<Stirlitz> czester, może jakis blog, fotki, FB bedziemy wiernymi fanami
<czester> Stirlitz: Mogę Ci pokazać ;-)
<Stirlitz> pamietasz kabaret potem i "pokazac nerki"?
<ntat> potem z Zielone Góry są czy raczej byli
<ntat> *Zielonej
<szkodnik> jeju spiaca sie robie
<czester> Stirlitz: Masz na query i nie rozdawaj
<czester> Dziewczę ma wielkie piersi, ale do tego jest ładna.
<Stirlitz> jacie!
<bastetmilo> czester twoja panna wie, że się tak nią chwalisz i zdjęcia rozdajesz?
<Stirlitz> pozostaje pogratulować :)
<czester> bastetmilo: A widzisz te zdjęcia?;-)
<czester> Moja panna wie, że mi się cholernie podoba ;-)
<bastetmilo> nie. Ale ja bym nie chciała, żeby mój TŻ  gadał o moich cyckach.
<szkodnik> a ja ide spac :P
<szkodnik> dobranoc
<bastetmilo> szkodnik dobranoc
<szkodnik> tz?
<szkodnik> co to?
<czester> bastetmilo: No cóż. Myślę, że i tak nie będziesz wiedziała kim jest.
<czester> Oczywiście tematem rozmowy były cycki
<szkodnik> a nie czekaj
<czester> Ale nie to jest jej zaletą.
<szkodnik> jedna laska mowila, ze to jakies okreslenie samca z babskich for :D
<Stirlitz> jasne... wadą
<bastetmilo> Towarzysz Życia
<czester> Stirlitz: Wadą też nie ;-)
<szkodnik> ta, juz wiem
<szkodnik> dobra, ide ;)
<szkodnik> bye!
<Stirlitz> bastetmilo, odwiedzasz pręgierz?
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: nie. A co?
<Stirlitz> bo właściwie to stamtad wylazło
<bastetmilo> Ja określenie znam z innej grupy
<bastetmilo> ogólnie jest bardzo popularne na usencie
<Stirlitz> na pregu TÅ» bylo chyba z 10 lat temu
<bastetmilo> no to ja od jakiś 11 jestem na usencie
<bastetmilo> na pręgu  byłam raz może czy dwa
<Stirlitz> to bardzo miłe, bo mało nas
<bastetmilo> no, ostatnio kiepsko z frekwencją i trudno o dobry flejm :)
<bastetmilo> aż się łezka w oku kręci jak przypomnę sobie wojny div vs. table ;)
<czester> bastetmilo: Nie wierzę, że jesteś kobietą.
<Stirlitz> ha znalazłem swój pierwszy post, "Mieszaną sybstancję" 2003 wiec niedawno
<czester> A jak jesteś to.... ++++++
<bastetmilo> czester: why?
<czester> Giń, przepadnij świnko morska.
<bastetmilo> taa
<bastetmilo> no weź
<czester> Wiesz jak to jest?
<czester> Kobieta informatyk jest jak świnka morska.
<bastetmilo> ani świnka ani morska :)
<czester> Dokładnie ;-)
<bastetmilo> już to słyszałam
<czester> Idę oglądać A Game of Thrones
 * winter ogląda The Wire
 * bastetmilo idzie spać 
<winter> o/
<Stirlitz> brakuje żanet tylko
<Stirlitz> <reklama mode on> myj pipe kanet żaleta </reklama mode off>
<Stirlitz> jak w telewizji :>
<winter> Stirlitz: "kanet żaleta"?
<winter> wtf?
<Stirlitz> to takie skomplikowane? nawet google poprawi, zdaje się
<winter> noidea.
<Stirlitz> http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/%C5%BBanet_Kaleta
<Stirlitz> skoro juz musze guglać
<winter> fajnie masz.
<sysek> ;o
<sysek> jezu, jak ten JKM dojdzie do wladzy to ja wyjezdzam z tego kraju
<Stirlitz> na szczęscie jego wyborcy nie osiągnęli wieku wyborczego
<sysek> jakiegos demota widzialem
<sysek> i ja sie boje tych ludzi, co wypisuja tam komentarze..
<sysek> normalnie fanatycy jak za Hitlera
<sysek> nic tylko po wyborach zrobic o/ i wyjechac jak najdalej
<Stirlitz> fanatykom tylko raz sie udało wygrać wybory
<kasiawska> dobry wieczór
<winter> o/
<winter> Stirlitz: ale gdzie? w polsce? to za pis.
<foreste> pis fuj ;p
<foreste> szczerze mam metlik
<foreste> kogo popierac
<winter> ja będę głosował na lsd
<foreste> po nie dalo radu
<foreste> y
<winter> tak na chwilę obecną
<sysek> winter: nie mozesz. to socjalisci. ustroj zabroniony w tym kraju
<winter> jacy tam socjaliści
<foreste> pis(pis+sbn+lpr) smiech na sali
<Stirlitz> no taka Grecja juz wybrała :>
<winter> co wybrali?
<Stirlitz> soc*
<winter> grecja uboga
<foreste> sld mialo swe grzerzki :>
<Stirlitz> uboga?
<winter> na tle mocarstw europejskich to tak
<winter> jak my
<foreste> a na psl nie bede glosowal bo pratia dla rolnika..
<foreste> a rolnik zawsze ma najlepiej ..\
<winter> foreste: nie śmiech na sali tylko płacz w kącie
<winter> ja bym raczej nad tym płakał niż się z tego śmiał
<winter> to było takie prawdziwe.
<foreste> jedynie mi zostalo pis lite :P
<foreste> pjn xd
<winter> PPP!
<foreste> yy
<foreste> czemu w nowych obudowal jest zasilacz na dole ?
<sysek> bo lubi zimno
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-20
<winter> ma ktoś konto na torrenty.org?
<sysek> ja kiedys mialem
<winter> to pewnie już nie masz
<sysek> no nie
<winter> eh
<foreste> torrenty fu :p
<winter> znalazłem na rs
<DaZ> znalazłeś [;
<foreste> torrenty same zlo ;p
<winter> no daz mi znalazł tym razem
<winter> bo miałem case sensitive nieopatrznie włączone w fx
<winter> foreste: dlaczego? wolna informacja?
<foreste> pirastwo
<foreste> jedyna wada ;p
<winter> foreste: w polsce legalne
<winter> i nikt ci nie karze z tego korzystać
<foreste> nie uzywam prawie lata ;p
<foreste> 3
<winter> każeheh
<winter> heh
<winter> *
 * winter The Saragossa Manuscript (1964)
<m477> elo
<lisu> o/
<m477> \o/
<denysonique> hmm
<denysonique> widze ze jakies Kaski tu macie
<denysonique> ile kobiet macie tu na kanale?
<Wizard> cześć
<sysek> czesc Wizard
<Galahad> cześć
<Galahad> co sie robi jak po upgrade nvidia nie uruchamia się ?
<Galahad> a dokładnie x-y nie wstają ?
<julek> downgrade
<Galahad> julek: cześć
<Galahad> 'oj nie coś robiłem już i mi zadziałało ale nie pamiętam co
<julek> a co wyskakuje w logu?
<Galahad> ze ma curent kernel 30 a chce łaczyć do 32
<julek> kernel zaktualizowac?
<Galahad> krenel module chyba
<julek> to jest gowowa paczka, ta?
<julek> czy sam robiles?
<Galahad> nie no co ty auto upgrade i wszystko z repo
<fi9o> Przebudowac modul czeb
<fi9o> a
<Diabelko> cza
<Galahad> hmm
<shpaq> mornin'
<Galahad> cudo a musze wydruki na 10 zrobić :(
<Galahad> wstałem wcześniej zeby zdazyc a jestem 2h w plery ! <cry>
<Galahad> kur .... robie reinstall nvidia-current i wywala mi worning found more than one resume device candidate
<Galahad> jak zrobić zeby widzial mój nowy kernel a nie kilka ?
<Wizard> kto widział?
<Wizard> sąsiad?
<Galahad> Wizard: cześć :)
<Galahad> x server widział
<lisu> o/
<sysek> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<malpowie1> kto zrobil hardening z dobrym efektem ?
<webczat> Hej, czemu openoffice w ubu 10.10 jest taki bugowaty? przy poruszaniu sie po nim są segfy
<webczat> a po wyjściu jest awaria pokazana
<szkodnik> definitywnie cie nie lubi
<webczat> czy to problem oo, ubu czy screenreadera orca który jest włączony tam?
<webczat> w poprzednim ubu nie było problemu
<webczat> jak nikt inny tego problemu nie ma to wina screenreadera wtedy
<DaZ> sprawdź na ubuntkowej stronie z bugami.
<Wizard> hmm, nie używałem nigdy orki
<Wizard> webczat: ale może być i tak, które to ubuntu?
<sysek> webczat: lol openoffice. use libreoffice
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> sysek: zauważ, że to nie rozwiązuje jego problemu
<Wizard> fajnie by było, jakbym pojechał do warsztatu, a mechanik by mi powiedział: kup se forda
<sysek> no
<sysek> D:
<webczat> sysek: to rozwiąże mój problem jak libre będzie w repo
<webczat> chyba że jest
<sysek> nie wiem czy w 10.10 jesst
<webczat> hmm ja go nie widzę. więc chciałbym mieć działającego ooo na tą chwilę
<sysek> dodaj sobie ppa libre
<webczat> mhm
<webczat> jaki jest jego adres?
<webczat> tzn jak go dodać z ustawień źródeł?
<sysek>  ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<webczat> rarara, instaluję toto. czym to się różni od oo?
<sysek> dziala :P
<webczat> nie widziałem tego może poza opensuse/etc ale nie testowałem
<webczat> sysek: oo też działał, przynajmniej w 10.04
<andrzej> Jaki jest skrot klawiszowy do przelacznia sie miezy pulpitami z gory dzieki
<evelan> Ustaw sobie w compizie
<evelan> Ctrl + F1,2 itd popróbuj
<andrzej> ok dzieki
<webczat> baaad, libre nie jest dostępny dla screenreadera, przynajmniej w tej jego wersji której używam
<sysek> :o
<Enlik> evelan: albo ctrl-alt-strzałka
<Enlik> http://www.wprost.pl/ar/237245/MEN-wygral-z-PiS-em-Wielka-baza-danych-uczniow-coraz-blizej/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ut5e5s> (at www.wprost.pl)
<evelan> Dobrze ze jak to wprowadza to juz nie bede uczniem xd
<webczat> sysek: o, przeczytałem że mam zainstalować jeszcze libreoffice-gnome i teraz śmiga cool
<webczat> chyba nawet jest szybszy
<sysek> ;]
<webczat> wow!
<webczat> mam nadzieję że ten crash wcześniej to wina oo. jeżeli nie to libre mi nie pomoże
<webczat> ale chyba libre działa lepiej
<sysek> dziala, bo jest bardziej wspierane, poza tym oo juz nie istnieje :P
<webczat> mhm
<webczat> no to super!
<webczat> no i cool. on rzeczywiście startuje w sekundę
<webczat> czy oo też tak robił?
<sysek> nie wiem ;]
<Diabelko> libre działa szybciej
<webczat> uwaga, usunięcie tabeli robi crash
<webczat> chyba
<webczat> ktoś może sprawdzić czy libreoffice z libreoffice-gnome crashuje po próbie usunięcia tabeli?
<webczat> ale tych problemów co miałem z oo raczej nie widzę
<webczat> problem mogłem sprawdzić sam, mi zacrashował 2 razy
<Wizard> webczat: ty rozumiesz coś z tego co ta orka czyta?
<webczat> hmm oops, problem prawdopodobnie nadal istnieje, ale jest łatwiejszy do wytrzymania i chyba związany ze skryptem w screenreaderze
<Diabelko> Wizard: jakby nie rozumiał to by z nami nie rozmawiał tutaj
<webczat> Wizard: wszystko
<manio> o/
<Wizard> do tego jest jakiś dekoder sprzętowy ptrzebny w głowie ;)
<Wizard> cześć manio
<manio> jak wyłączyć tę pedalską niebieską poświatę wokół aktywnego okna w kde4?
<manio> cześć wizard
<webczat> Wizard: nie
<webczat> co do oo/libre, problem się powtarza ale tym razem nie jest tak uciążliwy. wina orcy, nie libre, ale sobie go zostawiam :)
<webczat> bo rzeczywiście szybszy
<Enlik> „Weaky Leaks” hah
<webczat> fajniejszy
<webczat> ale jak nie ma fixa w orca-3.x to ich zabiję
<Wizard> :D
 * winter chleje browary
<Wizard> jak zwykle
<Wizard> student się znalazł
<webczat> potrzebuję chyba gnome3 żeby używać nowszej orcy bo tam ona siedzi. chociaż ubu-11 se poradziło, nie ma gnome3 ale orca i nowsza at-spi siedzi tam
<webczat> i część gnome3 chyba też
<winter> Wizard: ja to nieuk jestem
<Wizard> winter: aha, czyli na zasiłku, za moje pieniądze siedzisz i pijesz przed kompem
<Wizard> oddawaj te browary
<Wizard> w jakim pliku gnome-panel trzyma ustawienia?
<Wizard> :P
<winter> Wizard: nie mam zasiłku
<winter> nie należy mi się wyobraź sobie
<winter> aczkolwiek powinienem mieć rentę
<julek> Wizard: nie mozesz gconf-editor uzyc?
<Wizard> julek: używam
<Wizard> skapnąłem się w pewnym momencie, że tam to pewnie jest
 * Wizard lubi gconfa :)
<Wizard> czy z tym nowym gnomowym trzecim też tak fajnie da się współpracować?
<Wizard> czy gconf-editor pójdzie w zapomnienie?
<webczat> gconf rox. gconf-editor (kill)
<Wizard> czemu :(
<julek> Wizard: bo nie pr0
<Wizard> a musi być?
<julek> Wizard: jesli kolor #ffffff nazwiesz bialym, to tez juz nie jestes pr0
<webczat> hmm, kill. dla tego że jeżeli używa się go ze screenreaderem, to jeżeli ktoś spróbuje rozwinąć jakąś listę np /apps to rozwija się minutę bo at-spi musi załadować za dużo rzeczy na raz
<Diabelko> hehe, fajnie sobie w emeraldzie teraz zrobiłem - ustawiłem końcówki okien na białe i wygląda jakbym miał powyginane okna :D
<julek> Diabelko: poka screena
<Wizard> ja to chyba nowego fvwm wypróbuję ;)
<Wizard> albo nie
<Wizard> mam ważniejsze niestety sprawy
<Diabelko> julek: http://imgur.com/delete/0IInz4f3BPXTibI
<Diabelko> hahaha, delete link dalem
<winter> zdążyłem
<Diabelko> julek: http://i.imgur.com/OqgpG.png
<Diabelko> winter: od nowa wrzuciłem, bo i tak jakiś złośliwiec skasuje :)
<Wizard> wygląda zupełnie, jak takie stare tematy do sawfisha
<manio> winter: w gnome3 jest dconf-editor
<Wizard> brzydkie i niewygodne
<manio> Wizard: ^
<winter> Diabelko: kde4? BLEH
<Diabelko> winter: nie :/
<winter> ale panel ładny
<Diabelko> winter: to jest gnome
<winter> prawie jak w moim xp
<Wizard> to gnome jest
<julek> winter znawca;)
<winter> wygląda jak kde
<Diabelko> aj tam, bzdura ;)
<winter> z tym panelem
<julek> btw, winter, jesli jakis sprzet nie moze udzwignac gconf-editor to jak uciagnie gnome?
<winter> dlaczego do mnie o tym piszesz znawco
<winter> tabfailujesz jeszcze?
<Diabelko> winter: nawet nie wiesz ile czasu szukałem skina, który ma białe okna, a ramki czarne
<Diabelko> całe gnome-look przewertowałem
<Diabelko> już z rozpaczy miałem własnego robić
<julek> winter: nie, pisales, ze gconf-editow wolny...
<winter> Diabelko: to jakiś slickness?
<winter> julek: nie ja.
<Diabelko> winter: chyba tak
<Diabelko> jakiś przerabiany
<winter> slicknessy są fajne.
<evelan> I tak Openbox > all
<winter> lubię slickness black
<Wizard> zbrzydły mi
<Wizard> ja lubię redmond95
<winter> ale i tak teraz cruxa używam
<Diabelko> hehe
<winter> Diabelko: http://i.imgur.com/FYrnn.jpg
<Diabelko> fujka
<Diabelko> jakiś kjulik
<winter> no doubt
<Wizard> już dawno nie widziałem tak gejowego zrzuta ;D
<Diabelko> haha
<winter> lulz
<Diabelko> winter: jak lubisz cruxa to sobie ortę zainstaluj :p
<winter> orta?
<Diabelko> tak
<Diabelko> ale przynajmniej nikt się do mnie nie przyczepił, że mam na pasku te oczy komiczne :D
<winter> link?
<Diabelko> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Orta?content=134123
<julek> ja lubie motyw sugar
<julek> kolorki mozna pozmieniac
<Diabelko> hah, czasem jak mi przywiśnie coś to emerald się wyłącza i zostaję bez menedżera :/
<Diabelko> do dupy raczej :/
<winter> Diabelko: dobre
<winter> ale nie jak crux
<Wizard> ooo, ta orta ładna
<webczat> o, dali mi workaround
<webczat> do tego buga z oo/libre
<Za-to> Witam, jesli mam wybór kupic płytę główną z nforce720D bądź RD480 od ati, co wybrać, pod Ubuntu 10.04. Nie zalazłem prostej odpowiedzi w google
<DaZ> co tam sobie chcesz
<Za-to> ktoś za to napisał, że chipsety ati lepiej działają pod linuxami
<DaZ> dunnolol, wydaje mi sie, ze nvidia kiedyśtam dała specyfikacje dla ludu i sobie zrobili sterowniki
<DaZ> generalnie pewnie z niczym tragedii nie będzie
<Za-to> chociaż do tej pory miałem plyte na chipsecie od nvidi, tyle ze starszym. Nie bylo z nią żadnych problemow
<manio> DaZ: Ty masz KDE nie?
<DaZ> ano mam.
<manio> jak wyłączyć tę niebieską poświatę aktywnego okna?
<DaZ> ale nie korzystam z oxygena [;
<manio> yhym
<DaZ> w konfiguracji kwina masz
<DaZ> a tak poza tym to bespin jest fajniejszy, i jakiś szybszy.
<manio> kurde nie mogę tego nigdzie znaleźć
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/snapshot14.png
<DaZ> workspace appearance :f
<Za-to> Chcialem sie jeszcze spytać. Jak wstawie, nową płyte do komputera (inny chipset, inne złacza np. pci E 2.0). Reszta  taka sama. To wstanie mi ubuntu ??. Gdzieś czytałem że kernel lnuxa potrafi się przestawić. Nie chce mi się w to wierzyć, ale też nie chce mi się robić reinstalacji
<DaZ> wstanie.
<manio> DaZ: dzięki
<DaZ> a czemu ma nie wstać, to nie xp [;
<Za-to> :)
<winter> za co
<Za-to> dziękuje za poradę, miłego dnia
<winter> za jajco.
<DaZ> nie płacz, nie twoja wina, że nikt cie nie lubi >:
<winter> a pierdol się
<winter> kto powiedział poza tobą, że nikt mnie nie lubi
<winter> ide zajarać
<DaZ> pewnie nikt
<DaZ> bo dla innych nie jesteś nawet tyle wart :f
<winter> spierdalaj pisowcu zawszony.. ze swoimi katechezami
<nemek> winter, temat:  Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj.
<winter> jestem bardzo kulturalny
<nemek> tja
<karol_> orientuje się ktoś
<karol_> czy pełen dysk na serwerze może powodować problemy
<karol_> z połączeniem się do serwa poprzez ssh ?
<winter> jak system będzie chciał stworzyć jakiś plik to niebędzie mógł.. bo dysk jest pełny
<winter> zalezy jeszcze która partycja
<karol_> czyli wchodzi w grę taka sytuacja że problem z połączeniem generuje pełen dysk?
<winter> możliwe, nie wiem co robi ssh na dysku podczas połaczenia
<karol_> a jak temu sprostać jeśli nie ma się dostępu fizycznego ;]?
<karol_> tylko poprzez ssh ?
<PushUpek_> ssh
<karol_> są jakieś komendy remote ssh?
<karol_> bo to jest tak serwer odpowiada,  pyta o hasło po wpisaniu ssh
<karol_> jednak dalej nie wyskakuje znak zachęty
<Wizard> karol_: no polecenie podaje się jako argument
<karol_> hmm
<PushUpek> ale co ci zapycha serwer tak?
<PushUpek> logi jakieś czy coś?
<karol_> pewnie backup zapchał serw
<karol_> bo tam bylo miejsca malutko ...
<karol_> ale jest problem bo nie mam możliwości sie tam dostac i usunac
<karol_> jeśli to to oczywiście ...
<karol_> mialem to zrobić na dniach ;]
<karol_> a tu zaskoczył dziś
<Wizard> karol_: a próbowałeś z tym poleceniem?
<Wizard> btw, jeśli zostawiłeś w ssh logowanie jako root, to sprawdź, czy możesz się zalogować jako root
<karol_> nie mogę jako root
<karol_> jest to wyłączone ...
<karol_> dla bezpieczenstwa
<Enlik> Więc może tylko bash sie nie włącza
<Enlik> Możesz spróbować z innym shellem, np. dashem
<kklimonda> karol_: no to masz pecha ;)
<Enlik> <myśl />
<Wizard> albo w ogóle bez shella
<fdasl> witam
<kklimonda> karol_: odpal ssh z -vvv, może potwierdzi, że brak miejsca jest problemem
<fdasl> grał już ktoś w Portal 2?
<Enlik> Nie
<kklimonda> karol_: ale ogólnie tak, jak miejsce się skończy całkowicie (nawet przestrzeń zarezerwowana dla roota) to ogólnie różne dziwne rzeczy się zaczynają dziać.
<fdasl> aha
<fdasl> spoko
<karol_> kklimonda - dzięki o to mi chodziło , bo serw niby dziala
<karol_> jesli chodzi o web
<karol_> ale podpiąc się nie mozna, pingi raz dzialaja raz nie
<karol_> także troche kosmicznie;]
<kklimonda> pingi powinny odpowiadać.. ale bez dostępu do serwera można gdybać.
<karol_> ano właśnie, spróbowałem ssh -vvv nic nie pisze o pelnym dysku
<karol_> jest nawet napisane że sprawdził hasło i dopuszczony zostałem
<karol_> jednak potem lipa nie ma znaku zachęty
<kklimonda> ale zawisa całość?
<kklimonda> spróbuj wpisać ssh user@serwer /bin/busybox, zakładając, że go masz zainstalowanego
<kklimonda> albo /bin/ls
<nemek> jak długo czekasz po wpisaniu hasła?
<karol_> nie mogę się podłączyć z tą komendą też..
<karol_> połączył się ;d
<karol_> i rozł.aczył
<karol_> xD
<karol_> z tego pierwszego ssh -vvv
<karol_> debug3: Wrote 48 bytes for a total of 7591
<karol_> co chwilę mi wyskakuje takie coś jak jakies polecenie wydaje
<karol_> coś się kosmicznego dzieje ... z tym serwerem
<karol_> jestem niby zalogowany teraz poprzez SSH ale jak wpisuje komendę jakąkolwiek odpowiada
<karol_> debug3: Wrote 48 bytes for a total of XXXX
<karol_> kklimonda działa ! XD
<karol_> dzięki temu ssh -vvv
<karol_> to tak fajnie jakoś działa że każdy znak polecenia jest oddzielnie czy coś xD
<karol_> tak czy siak obcykałem i działa
<karol_> dzięki :)
<kklimonda> to nie dzięki -vvv
<kklimonda> -vvv to po prostu debug mode
<kklimonda> ale on tylko wyświetla różne informacje afaik
<karol_> cóż, ale podłączyłęm się i mogę wporwadzać polecenia xD
<karol_> po jednym znaku i one się pionowow układają
<karol_> dziwnie to brzmi ... no ale tak mi to działa teraz
<karol_> zaraz coś usunę i sprawdzę czy pomoże
<karol_> no nic dzięki teraz muszę popróbować ...
<malpowiec> mam pytanie jak monitorujecie szyfrowane polaczenia ?
<manishe> malpowiec: szyfrowane polaczenia skad i z czym?
<Psotnick> bry
<ryniek> witka
<malpowiec> manishe obojetnie z kim i skad, chodzi o to czy jest to mozliwe bo NIDS takiej mozliwosci nie ma prawda?
<kichawa> huawei e156g - jest jakis uzytkownik tego tutaj ?
<kichawa> potrzebuje krotkiego wywiadu srodowiskowego
<Misiur> posiadam
<Misiur> nie tak tragicznie, do pracy/surfowania się nadaje, z zasięgiem nie mam problemu (centrum Lublina, ale to chyba od sieci zależy głównie a nie od modemu)
<Psotnick> zasięg zależy od wielu rzeczy ;)
<kichawa> mam tez iplusa z nowszym modeme
<kichawa> *modemem
<kichawa> tego e156 cos czesto rozlacza ponoc, dzis go wezem w rece to obadam
<Misiur> zdarza się niestety
<Dreadlish> elo
<shimmo> Witam, moglibyście mi pomóc przełożyć temat mojej pracy na angielski? moj temat: "Aplikacja zarządzająca kontrolerem domeny opartej na usłudze Samba w środowisku Linux"
<shimmo> dzięki z góry za okazaną pomoc:)
<Diabelko> Linux Samba-based domain control application :P
<shimmo> Diabelko, dzięki, dosłowne tłumaczenie nie ma sensu raczej nie?
<shimmo> Twoje chyba jest ok
<Diabelko> No dosłowne raczej nie ma sensu.
<Diabelko> szczególnie, że "środowisko Linux" bo angielsku brzmi i znaczy nie tak jak powinno
<Diabelko> shimmo: ostatecznie możesz też dać taki hakerski skrót LSBDCA :P
<shimmo> haha
<shimmo> poszukam jeszcze jakiegoś kanału dla nauczycieli języka angielskiego, ciekawe czy coś znajde
<Drathir> lepiej zagraniczne forum informatyczne...
<Drathir> techniczny angielski nie każdy anglista może znać...
<shimmo> na #debian-pl polecili mi pana jacekowski, mam nadzieje ze nie będzie zły jak go przywołam i podpowie co o tym myśli :P
<BlessJah> shimmo: NIE!
<BlessJah> cholera zrobił to
<Kwpolska> shimmo: An application controlling a domain based on Samba in Linux
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: moje ładniejsze :P
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: mozna pomyslec ze aplikacja bazuje sie na smb
<shimmo> kwpolska dzieki, to teraz mam problem, ktory wybrac
<Kwpolska> shimmo: najlepiej moj, bo dluzszy
<Kwpolska> no i troche bardziej poprawny gramatycznie
<shimmo> swoja droga, co myslicie w ogole o tym temacie?
<Diabelko> shimmo: życzymy powodzenia, o :]
<shimmo> nie jest to troche wyważanie otwartych drzwi?
<Kwpolska> ssh kontroler-domeny
<shimmo> chcialem to w qt4 napisac, cos ala active directory z windy + pare opcji dodakotwych
<shimmo> Diabelko, dzieki ;)
<Kwpolska> shimmo: hint: zrób to na gtk
<shimmo> gtk lepsze?
<Kwpolska> pasuje do tipsow
 * winter The Saragossa Manuscript
<Diabelko> owszem
<shimmo> to w planie pracy sobie zostawie furtkę w razie czego, zeby nie było jasno powiedziane czy gtk czy qt4 ;)
<shimmo> przemysle
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<BlessJah> mam plik w iso-8859-2, jak go odczytać w konsoli utf?
<BlessJah> konwertowanie nie wchodzi w grę
<BlessJah> przynajmniej nie pliku
<BlessJah> problem polega na tym że to plik od fortunek
<Kwpolska> skopiuj i skonwertuj
<BlessJah> plik z fortunkami
<BlessJah> jak zmienie kogowanie to się fortunki rozjezdzaja
<Kwpolska> ew. LOCALE=pl_PL.iso-8852-2 cat fortunki
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: fortune?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie znosze po polsku
<BlessJah> ja mam z sapkowskiego
<lwoup> cześć
<BlessJah> witamy
<lwoup> szukam jakiegoś programu do pobierania filmów z YouTube w HD 1080p na Ubuntu
<lwoup> najlepiej w repo
<lwoup> albo .deb
<BlessJah> apt-cache search youtube
<Kwpolska> lwoup: google-chrome
<lwoup> chrome to ja mam
<lwoup> bym miał FF ale nie ma 4 na 9.10 :<
<BlessJah> w ppa nie ma?
<BlessJah> jak nie ma jak jest
<BlessJah> `g ubuntu firefox 4
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: FirefoxNewVersion - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion>
<lwoup> mówię, że nie ma
<BlessJah> mówie że jest
<BlessJah> mam w google konto premium
<BlessJah> patrz link powyzej
<lwoup> Karmic 9.10: Firefox 3.6 is the latest version available; there is no Firefox 4.
<lwoup> ha!
<Kwpolska> lwoup: to se skompiluj [solved]
<lwoup> znaczy działa ze źródła, ale nie chce mi się
<lwoup> (czyt. nie umiem)
<BlessJah> lwoup: czytaj dalej
<lwoup> ciekawe, czy Ubuntu 11.10 będzie miało gnome3, czy unity
<Kwpolska> lwoup: gnome3 ssie
<BlessJah> lwoup: a nie moze miec obydwoch?
<lwoup> gnome3 ssie?
<lwoup> na pewno nie tak, jak Unity
<BlessJah> lwoup: tak
<Kwpolska> lwoup: unity lepsze.
<lwoup> chodzi o to, który będzie zainstalowany z systemem
<Kwpolska> (tak, powiedzial to wrog ubuntu. swiat sie konczy.)
<lwoup> cóż, o gustach się nie dyskutuje
<Kwpolska> lwoup: w .04 jest unity, wiec...
<lwoup> a w 10.10 GNOME
<lwoup> nie widzę związku
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaCPB8tF1EU
<lwoup> w 10.10 było gnome, a tu BANG! Unity
<winter> lwoup: była mowa o tym od kilku miesięcy
<winter> o unity w 11.04
<lwoup> dobra
<lwoup> tylko się zastanawiałem
<winter> MENDA!
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: poczekaj
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: poltora roku
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQUkhuzncmk
<ntat> wolę to:P
<lwoup> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 a ja wolę to
<ntat> ale to lepsze http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-zf7dIRqR8&feature=related
<ntat> :]
<ntat> Ogólnie The Bill jest, tzn był fajny:)
<lwoup> http://youtu.be/BwLtTa2trRs to też świetne
<JamJamPoland> Siema
<ntat> \o
<winter> o/
<JamJamPoland> W kliencie samba ustawiłem mapowanie na cały pulpit :) Teraz chociaż trochę przypomina to swojego odpowiednika Microsoft - wszystko co na pulpicie to na serwerze :)
<JamJamPoland> Testowaliście może samba4?
<JamJamPoland> W właśnie
<Quintasan> \o
<JamJamPoland> Ustawienie mapowania całego folderu domowego to dobre rozwiązanie?
<shimmo> dzieki raz jeszcze za pomoc
<shimmo> pewnie jak uda mi sie napisac ta aplikacje i ja obronie to sie pochwale na forum :D
<Kwpolska> shimmo: tu tez.
<shimmo> tez tez
<shimmo> a teraz czas na piwko, pozdrawiam i narazie!
<glucik> siemka, mam problem z aktualizacją: Proszę zgłosić ten błąd dla pakietu \"update-manager\" załączając poniższą treść komunikatu błędu:
<glucik> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:Nie udało się otworzyć lub zanalizować zawartości list pakietów.'
<glucik> wiecie wtf?
<Nerihsa> tak, nie dziala
<tar-gz> jak robisz aktualizacje?
<marekke> witam, mam problem z ladowaniem netbooka pod ubuntu 10,10
<Nerihsa> mhm
<marekke> gdy podlaczam ladowarke sieciowa do netbooka a nastepnie odlaczam wyskakuje mi komunikat o krytycznym stanie baterii
<tar-gz> przykro nam
<Kwpolska> glucik: przez roota
<marekke> i przechodzi w stan hibernacii
<marekke> hibernacji
<glucik> przez roota
<Kwpolska> marekke: wyrzuc go przez okno [solved]
<Nerihsa> hmm
<marekke> problem klawiszy funkcyjnych rozwiazalem
<marekke> zostala tylko bateria
<marekke> dokladnie ladowanie
<Nerihsa> widocznie po odlaczeniu kabla widzi jakby baterii nie bylo albo 0% ;d
<marekke> tak, dokladnie
<marekke> ale mimo to podaje prawidlowa wartosc
<marekke> np 80%
<marekke> moja wiedza dot. Linuxow nie jest powalajaca wiec nie wiem co zrobic
<Nerihsa> o, a hibernacja dobrze dziala? wybudza sie?
<marekke> tak.
<marekke> i potem juz jest wszystok OK
<marekke> wszystko*
<Nerihsa> coz, starszyzna sie zaraz zbierze i pomoze ;d
<marekke> kozystam z rozwiazan na forum ubuntu.pl ale nic nie moge znalezc na temat mojego problemu
<marekke> ponawiam problem z netbookiem i menadzerem zasilania
<glucik> Proszę zgłosić ten błąd dla pakietu \"update-manager\" załączając poniższą treść komunikatu błędu:
<glucik> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:Nie udało się otworzyć lub zanalizować zawartości list pakietów.'
<glucik> wiecie oco chodzi ?
<glucik> normalnie aktualizuje
<Dreadlish> co jest w tym pliku
<glucik> probowalem usunac ten plik ale nie mozna
<glucik> wiecie jak to naprawic?
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> mouser jest w polsce
<glucik> w tym pliku pisze mi Services for this domain have been discontinued
<lisu> o/
<glucik> ubuntu 11.04 chodzi jak ciele
<glucik> same errory
<webczat> Na czym stoi google? Na servletach javy, czy na cgi?
<Dreadlish> chyba na cgi
<Dreadlish> na swoim pajtońskim
<webczat> ja właśnie kiedyś słyszałem że na javie.
<webczat> tego nie można sprawdzić z adresów url
<Dreadlish> Natasza: ty sie zauthuj pan
<witkol> siemanko
<witkol> kto niedawno co ws[ominał o o częsciach z tunerów telewizyjnych kto to był jest może obecny
<exidox> hej, miał ktoś z Was może styczność z lapkami samsunga?
<malpowiec> R540 kupilem niedawno dla rodzicow
<malpowiec> i jak robilem rozeznanie to samsung najlepsza relacje jakosc/cena
<malpowiec> do 2.5 wyzej nie wiem
<malpowiec> z ciekawostek asus puscil wadliwe serie chyba K52 na necie jest wszystk opisane i sie nie przyznaja
<malpowiec> notebookcheck.net tam jest ranking
<exidox> yhm, widzialem dzisiaj i jestem zainteresowany
<exidox> dobre wykonanie, moge powiedziec ze lepsze niz w moim pavilionie
<exidox> tylko żywotność jest dla mnie dużą niewiadomą
<glucik> wiecie czy mozna calkowicie usunac hasl o z ubuntu ?
<jacekowski> co masz na mysli?
<glucik> nie chce mi sie za kazdym razem piwsywac hasla
<jacekowski> to autologowanie mozesz ustawic
<glucik> ale mowie np. oinstalacji programow
<jacekowski> a to mozna
<jacekowski> sudo visudo
<jacekowski> i odpalasz edytor
<jacekowski> i teraz ostrzezenie
<kklimonda> sudo trzyma hasło przez 10 minut więc nie "ciągle"
<jacekowski> visudo edytuje plik /etc/sudoers
<kklimonda> polkit też powinien
<glucik> kiedys tak robilem i stawialem na nowo system
<jacekowski> ale nie edytuj go niczym innym niz visudo bo visudo weryfikuje czy wszystko jest ok przed zapisaniem
<kklimonda> jacekowski: sprawdza czy nie odcinasz się od sudo usuwając wpis o admin?
<kklimonda> (serio pytam, bo nie sprawdzałem, a warto by było wiedzieć)
<jacekowski> odcinasz
<jacekowski> sa tacy co to psuli
<kklimonda> kurde, ale putty jest antyczne
<kklimonda> kod jeszcze z gtk 1.2 można skompilować
<jacekowski> ale dziala
<kklimonda> no to fakt
<kklimonda> musiałem z niego wyciąć widget terminala, bo vte nie radzi sobie z wyświetlaniem programu pisanego za czasów dosa..
<jacekowski> ehh a ja musze wczesnie rano wstac zeby byc w londynie przed 8
<kklimonda> daleko od Londynu mieszkasz?
<jacekowski> 70 mil
<jacekowski> 50 minut pociagiem
<jacekowski> ale dojechac do stacji, zaparkowac, zaplacic parking, kupic bilet na pociag, zaokretowac sie w pociagu troche czasu w zapasie
<kklimonda> heh, to tyle co przejazd na drugi koniec warszawy o poranku ;)
<jacekowski> bo chce zlapac ten co jedzie 50 minut
<jacekowski> bo pociag do londynu jedzie co 3 minuty
<jacekowski> ale wiekszosc z nich sie zatrzymuje po drodze na wielu stacjach
<kklimonda> mhm
<jacekowski> ten co go chce lapac jedzie prosto bez zatrzymywania sie
<jacekowski> i jedzie tylko co pol godziny
<jacekowski> a ten co sie zatrzymuje jedzie prawie pol godziny dluzej
<jacekowski> potem dojsc do tower42 musze z kompletem narzedzi
<malpowiec> z victoria coach station ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to jest dla autobusow
<malpowiec> a ja tam pociagi widzialem
<malpowiec> hmm
<jacekowski> coach to autobus
<malpowiec> autokar
<jacekowski> to przeca to samo
<malpowiec> prawie
<jacekowski> wiec w sumie wychodzac z domu o 6:30 bede tam gdzie mam byc kolo 10
<jacekowski> ehh
<malpowiec> ja z morden 4 dzielnicy jechalem do centrum 50min
<jacekowski> 9 mialo byc
<malpowiec> a raz wracalem do domu z buta 4.5h
<malpowiec> :)
<jacekowski> bo to potem jeszcze wypelnic papierki, dostac karty dostepowe, przejsc sie po wszystkich podstacjach
<jacekowski> co niestety sa 4 pietra do zwiedzenia
<jacekowski> i tak sie nagle czasu zuzylo kilka godzin zanim sie robota w ogole zaczyna
<malpowiec> jacekowski niechcialbys mieszkac gdzies blizej ?
<jacekowski> nie jezdze do londynu tak czesto
<jacekowski> to teraz ostatnie dwa tygodnie tak jezdze codziennie
<jacekowski> bo niewyroba
<jacekowski> bo czesci co potrzebowalem przyszly tydzien pozniej niz chcialem
<malpowiec> dopiero sie czas zaczyna cenic
<jacekowski> i to nie z mojego powodu tylko ze nie zaplacone
<jacekowski> wiec zanim zaplacili minelo czasu
<jacekowski> i tak sie okazuje ze na robote najwazniejsza na ktora mialem miec prawie 2 tygodnie, mam 3 dni
<foreste> czesc
<jacekowski> i problem jest taki ze tego nie zrobi sie teraz to nastepna okazja to zrobic bedzie za dluzszy czas najwczesniej
<jacekowski> bo calego budynku takiego sie nie da tak latwo wylaczyc
<glucik> narka
<foreste> jacekowski:  wylaczyles prad ? :>
<foreste> przez ssh
<jacekowski> a teraz piatek sobota bedzie o tyle spokoj ze jak sie wywali prad w calym budynku to co najwyzej bedzie ciemno a nie ze bedzie nieprzyjemnie
<jacekowski> jak nagle 4 tysiace ludzi bez pradu
<jacekowski> w tym spora czesc to prawnicy
<malpowiec> lepiej trafic nie mogles wylaczaj
<malpowiec> hehe
<jacekowski> no tu jest problem, to sa prawnicy ktorych stac na zaplacenie miliona funtow rocznie za wynajem jednego pietra w budynku
<jacekowski> w zasadzie to jednej czesci jednego pietra
<malpowiec> ciekawe dane
<jacekowski> chociaz jak tam kilka lat temu byli
<jacekowski> to udalo im sie spowodowac ewakuacje ogorka
<jacekowski> bo czujniki dymu cos tam zalapaly
<jacekowski> a z tower42 do ogorka jest z pol kilometra
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-21
<lisu> o/
<hospes9> ysiema wszystkim
<hospes9> korzysta ktoś z ekg2??
<termi> ja
<hospes9> wiesz jak skonfigurować wtyczkę xosd?
<termi> nie
<termi> nie potrezbna mi ona :)
<hospes9> yhym
<hospes9> wiesz ja kożystam z konsoli yakuake i nie zawsze mam słuchawki na głowi i dobrze by było dostać powiadomienie na pulpit
<tar-gz> http://www.joemonster.org/art/16857/Czy_wiesz_jak_naprawic_swoj_komputer_
<lisu> hehe
<TheNumb> Czy ktoś z obecnych na kanale ma kartę graficzną nvidii z serii 7000?
<czester> Siema
<czester> Szczepany
<qermit> o/
<TheNumb> Szczepany? oO
<czester> Tak, Szczepku
<TheNumb> Strzepany
<shpaq> mornin'
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<Dreadlish> elo
<Wizard> ma ktoś lucida?
<Wizard> unity będzie w backportach?
<mati75> nie ma
<TheNumb> Nikt nie ma i nie, nie będzie.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: my mamy w AUR
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ...ale nie ledwo dziala.
<Kwpolska> s/ledwo/nie/
<BlessJah> ale nie nie działa?
<BlessJah> tak miało iść?
<BlessJah> jak ma dzialac jak nie wiadomo czy w tajnych labolatoriach ubuntu udalo im sie to wogole uruchomic
<TheNumb> Mi działało na nouveau.
<czester>  Ha
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztk1V4utYdA
<czester> Patrzcie tego penera na basie :D
<Wizard> kogo?
<BlessJah> Wizard: tego z gitara z brakującymi strunami
<czester> Robert Trujillo
<czester> :D
<BlessJah> nvidia mogłaby w końcu zrobić cos z blokowaniem dostepu do tty przez ichniejszy driver
<Psotnick> elo
<BlessJah> jak wgetem pobrac strone ale zaczynajac od pewnego miejsca
<BlessJah> -r proboje pobrac co sie da, mimo ze podalem konkretny katalog
<Devil_Inside> ja używam httrack website copier :)
<BlessJah> whoah, manual wgeta jest inaczej ulozony niz myslalem
<BlessJah> jest oddzielna sekcja dla recursive
<BlessJah> -no --no-parents, tego mi byo trzeba
<sysek> lloololollol
<manio> kde4 jest mułem :(
<sysek> :o
<TheNumb> manio: not true.
<manio> niestety na moim sprzęcie jest
<TheNumb> manio: jaki sprzęt?
<manio> to wina grafiki, intel gma965
<TheNumb> ;f
<manio> ale compiz śmiga na tym wyśmienicie a kwin nie chce :/
<TheNumb> Bywa.
<noneo> hejka. Mam ubuntu w AD, i problem: jak robię su user_z_ad, to tworzy się katalog domowy, a jak przez SSH, to "can't chdir ..."
<qermit> noneo: a masz w pam.d rzeczy od skel?
<noneo> Mam i żongluję nimi w te i we wte. Niby @include'y działają, ale nie w przypadku ssh
<qermit> to smutne
<noneo> dzięki za tę minutę ciszy.
<noneo> to może z innej beczki: dlaczego dopisanie debug po pam_*.so nie daje logów?
<noneo> ładna dzisiaj pogoda w takim razie :-)
<loupai> mozna juz instalowac natty na desktopie?
<Kwpolska> mozna bylo od dawna
<loupai> Kwpolska, juz stabilne? dzieki.
<loupai> myslalem ze sa problemy z tym unity
<Kwpolska> loupai: stabilne byc nie musi.
<Kwpolska> ale release jest za kilka dni, wiec byc powinno
<loupai> Kwpolska, no z nimi to nie wiadomo, zwlasza ze w tym roku nie ma rc wiec moga cos jeszcze zmieniac
<manio> hmmm ile się może kompilować firefox na core2duo 1,5GHz?
<Kwpolska> loupai: za tydzien wychodzi stable
<Kwpolska> manio: dłuuuugo.
<Kwpolska> manio: dlatego firefoksa sie nie kompiluje tylko bierze pakiety binarne
<sysek> :o
<loupai> ew. swiftfox
<manio> no dobra zobaczymy
<PushUpek> mi tam na c2d 1,6 kompilował się ok 40-50 minut
<winter> manio: ponad 30 minut
<manio> ok dzięki
<winter> manio: gentoo masz?
<manio> nie archa
<winter> to po co fx kompilujesz?
<manio> z patchami integracyjnymi do kde
<winter> jest binarka w repo
<winter> są też binarki archiwalne na stronie fx'a
<winter> ah
<winter> manio: tzn co te pacze robią?
<manio> no mają lepiej integrować ff z kde
<winter> ale co konkretnie
<manio> okna wybory miejsca zapisu pliku
<manio> to jest wersja z opensuse
<manio> onito tam ładnie zintegrowali
<Kwpolska> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=32598
<manio> winter: http://old-en.opensuse.org/KDE/FirefoxIntegration
 * winter nie używa kde
 * manio zaczął bo nie dał rady na gnome3
<winter> masz testing włączony?
<manio> już nie
<lisu> kurde, ale walą aktualizacjami w ubu 11.04
<Kwpolska> manio: xfce4 [solved]
<lisu> wczoraj 120 MB, dzisz 129
<manio> Kwpolska: jakoś mnie nie przekonuje xfce
<Kwpolska> manio: a mnie tak
<winter> Kwpolska: widziałeś mojego?>
<winter> xfce
<lisu> winter: swintuchu
<Kwpolska> winter: nie?
<winter> Kwpolska: http://i.imgur.com/j3ZNT.jpg
<winter> pochwal się swoim
<manio> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/964113/zrzut%20ekranu1.png
<winter> nawet ładne to twoje ke
<winter> kde
<winter> przypomina mi trójkę
<winter> ale podejżewam ,że działa znacznie wolniej
<manio> no właśnie udało mi się doprowadzić je do stanu używalności
<manio> i śmiga całkiem nieźle na moim złomie
<manio> 45min kompilował się firefox 4.03 na c2d 1,5GHz
<manio> i686
<shpaq> winter: brzydkie
<Kwpolska> winter: usze nowego screena zrobic
<shpaq> winter: i masz zepsute conky
<shpaq> http://shpaq.org/images/zaqwsx-2011_04_21_13-47.png
<shpaq> tak wygląda ładny pulpet ;)
<winter> shpaq: sam jesteś brzydki
<Kwpolska> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/screenshots/currentdesktop.png
<winter> shpaq: a co do conkyego to archiści skompilowali go bez obsługi nvidii
<Kwpolska> shpaq: comic sans?
<shpaq> Kwpolska: w którym miejscu
<shpaq> winter: to sobie skompiluj z obsługą ;)
<Kwpolska> shpaq: conky
 * Kwpolska slaps shpaq around with Sega Genesis and a Wii ad.
<shpaq> tak
<Kwpolska> ban comic sans
<shpaq> phi
<shpaq> lubię tę czcionkę
<shpaq> w mplayerze też jej używam
<winter> Kwpolska: co to za zestaw ikon?
<manio> winter: faenza
<manio> a dokładniej chyba faenza-cupertino
<winter> thx
<Kwpolska> manio: ta
<Kwpolska> winter: faenza-cupertino. pakiet w AUR jest zly.
<winter> zostanę jednak przy crux
<manio> Dobra powiecie mi dlaczego kadu nie respektuje globalnych ustawień systemowych? Mam wyłączone ikony w menu a tylko w kadu są.
<firemark> bo to kadu?
<Kwpolska> manio: bo kadu to kde
<Wizard> Kwpolska: pokaż mi palcem w kodzie w którym miejscu
<Matan[M]> bry
<Kwpolska> Wizard: huh?
<Wizard> w którym miejscu kadu to kde?
<Kwpolska> Wizard: kadu = qt
<Wizard> z tym się zgodzę, no i?
<Wizard> jaki to ma związek z kde?
<Wizard> że tego samego liba używa?
<Wizard> ponawiam propozycję walnięcia się ciężkim młotkiem w czoło
<Kwpolska> a ja proponuje /ignore Wizard
<Wizard> Kwpolska: jedziesz
<Matan[M]> dorwałem lapka (toshiba satellite) co ma flaczki: CPU 670mhz, RAM 128mb, HDD 10gb, znacie jakieś distro co na tym pójdzie? i żeby było iso poniżej 512mb (taki mi się pendraczek uchował)
<Wizard> Matan[M]: z tym iso będzie ciężko
<Wizard> tinycore? :D
<Wizard> iso ma parę MB
<Kwpolska> Wizard: 10
<Wizard> a tak serio, to nie wiem, slax albo puppy
<Wizard> zenwalk może
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: archlinux, gentoo, lfs, slax, puppy...
<Wizard> ew. przytnij iso ze slackware
<Ciaho> to 670MHz to pentium jest? :D
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: ta
<Ciaho> no w gta 4 raczej an tym nie pograsz
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: do grania to jest konsola a nie komputer
<Ciaho> nieprawda
<Ciaho> gejpad nie zastąpi myszy i klawiatury
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: znawca widzę...
<Kwpolska> Ciaho--;
<winter> Ciaho: ++;
<winter> Ciaho++;
<winter> też tak uważam
<Matan[M]> kolejny znawca...
<Wizard> Matan[M]: w ogóle, czmu na to wcześniej nie wpadłem
<winter> fpsy na konsolach...
<Wizard> debian netinst ;D
<Matan[M]> Wizard: nie wkurrr... mnie :P ja na swoim necie max 30kb/s tyle co debiana będę instalował...
<Wizard> aha..
<Wizard> no to jedziesz ze slaksem
<Wizard> ;P
<Matan[M]> :P
<moozg> windows 98 ;-)
<Ciaho> gejpad sie nadaje tylko do wyścigówek
<Kwpolska> Ciaho: ja wole grac z gamepadem.
<Wizard> i ty mu zrobisz z tego bootowany pendrive, moozg?
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: skończ ze swoimi herezjami, tyle co max na pegazusie grałeś to już graczem się nie stałeś
<Ciaho> a grałem
<Ciaho> na ps 1 też grałem
<Ciaho> no i xboxie 360
<Kwpolska> Ciaho: xbox ssie, ps1 jeszcze bardziej
<Kwpolska> s/ps1/ps*/
<winter> to co lubisz? nintendo?
<Ciaho> kompa :D
 * winter miał dreamcasta
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: psx jest dobry, xbox (pierwsza wersja, 6 generacja konsol) też, 360 sauu pauu
<Kwpolska> winter: tak, nintendo, ew. sega
<winter> sega's dead
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: tak, mialo byc 360.
<Kwpolska> winter: wiem.
<Matan[M]> winter: a co złego jest w konsolkach Big N?
<winter> big n? nintendo?
<Kwpolska> winter: ta
<Matan[M]> winter: ta
<winter> czy ja coś takiego powiedziałem?
<winter> wii wygląda zabawnie
<winter> miałem kiedyś n64 też
<Matan[M]> n64 rox
<vasco> siema
<Matan[M]> psx < n64
<winter> Matan[M]: a masz super nintendo?
<vasco> ludki mam sprawe pobralem obraz debiana zrobilem dysk hdd botowalny drugi podpiety jako slave i instalator (debian) pluje mi ze potrebuje cd-romu :/
<vasco> da sie to jakos ominac ?
<Matan[M]> winter: mam
<Matan[M]> winter: nes, snes, n64, ngc, wii, gb, gbc, gba, nds, ndsixl, sms, smd, saturn, dreamcast, psx, ps2, ps3, psp, xbox, magnavox odyssey
<winter> Matan[M]: ogólnie nie wchodzą mi fpsy na konsolach i nie toleruję xboxów
<Matan[M]> winter: 360 ssie, ale xbox ten z 6 generacji konsol robi mi za media center
<Matan[M]> winter: ogólnie analog jest tak samo precyzyjny obecnie jak myszka
<winter> wątpie
<winter> to nie to samo
<Quintasan> Cześć
<Quintasan> smartctl -a /dev/sda wypluwa mi różne fajne rzeczy
<Quintasan> ale zastanawia mnie
<Quintasan> 199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0036   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       2784
<Quintasan> >2784
<Quintasan> Czemu tego jest tyle?
<vasco> hmmm dysk pada ?!
<sysek> :O
<BlessJah> vasco: u mnie świeci słońce
<vasco> BlessJah: no cos Ty u mnie tez :D
<vasco> co za uparta instalka:/
 * Kwpolska bedzie chyba migrowal na x86_64
<kklimonda> strata czasu imo
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ojtam ojtam
<kklimonda> kilka razy się tak zmigrowałem, i zawsze wracam do x86
<kklimonda> cześć wszystkim
<BlessJah> hej
<BlessJah> kklimonda: czemu wracales?
<BlessJah> my nie mowimy o ubuntu
<BlessJah> czy co tam trzymasz pod łózkiem
<Kwpolska> flash?
<kklimonda> no, flash największym problemem jest
<kklimonda> ale też zamknięte aplikacje są różnie testowane z wersją x86_64
<kklimonda> a zysków żadnych
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> musze zainstalowac sobie i686
<BlessJah> i sprawdzic co z tym flashem
<kklimonda> teraz debian, i ubuntu robią multiarcha więc za jakiś rok, dwa będzie lepiej
<Ciaho> flasz to chyba tylko pod windą chodzi znośnie
<kklimonda> ale i tak pozostaje pytanie "po co" - pae bez problemu obsłuży każdą iloć ramu.
<sysek> Ciaho: i pod mac os
<Ciaho> nie miałem okazji używać makówki
<Wizard> sysek: mi na ppc flash na os x wpieprza 100% cpu
<Wizard> więc też nie jest tak różowo
<kklimonda> bo ppc ssie ;)
<Wizard> nie, to flash ssie
<Wizard> ppc powinno powrócić w glorii
<kklimonda> flash też
<kklimonda> ale ppc bardziej ;)
<Wizard> jednemu i drugiemu będzie trudno
<Wizard> ppc jest już tylko wbudowane, a flash to nie wiem czy do czegoś sensownego był używany kiedykolwiek
<kklimonda> no, silverlight jest lepszy do sensownych zastosowań ;)
<Wizard> chyba nie pogadamy
<Wizard> :)
<kklimonda> najfajniejsze jest, że wszyscy tak html5 przepychają - niby flasha zastąpi
<kklimonda> a kurde, co w tym html5 nie napiszą to albo brzydkie, albo jeszcze wolniejsze od flasha, albo oba ;)
<kklimonda> Wizard: silverlight używają chyba wszyscy duzi gracze vod teraz.
<kklimonda> flash niby wspiera drm, ale jakoś nie widziałem tego w praktyce.
<kklimonda> a wideo z drm to w sumie jedyne sensowne zastosowanie dla flasha i silverlight
<kklimonda> ale ja tam lubię statyczne strony, na których nic mnie nie napastuje
<BlessJah> kklimonda++
<BlessJah> flash choćby za samo wykorzystanie go w reklamach powinien być zabroniony
<Ciaho> dlaczego właściwie vody tak tego sliverlighta używają a nie flasha?
<DarkWolf448> Hej :)
<Kwpolska> kklimonda++;
<Kwpolska> Ciaho: DRM
 * sysek ziewa
<kklimonda> flash też ma drm
<Ciaho> flash niby też ma wsparcie drm
<kklimonda> może silverlight ma lepszy
<DarkWolf448> Mam pytanie
<Ciaho> i działa na czymś więcej niż windows
<sysek> silverlight przestaje istniec tak btw
<Wizard> ja widziałem jakiegoś voda, co javy używał
<Wizard> ale nie wiem czy działał
<DarkWolf448> Zainstalowałem Linux Mint i chcę zmienić motyw ekranu logowania (lxdm?) - jak to zrobić :) ?
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> linux co?
<BlessJah> DarkWolf448: google nie wie?
<DarkWolf448> Nie :/
<laseck> ludzie pomozecie z wiedzminem na ubuntu?
<sysek> lol
<Ciaho> zwykły mint czy na debiane?
<sysek> laseck: nawet nie zabieraj sie za to
<laseck> dlaczego?
<sysek> bo nawet nie warto
<Wizard> bo sysek tak powiedział ;)
<DarkWolf448> Zwykły Mint
<DarkWolf448> 10 LXDE
<Wizard> DarkWolf448: to jest jakieś ubuntu?
<BlessJah> laseck: wiedzmin? ten nowy? to tak jakbys crysisa probowal odpalic
<DarkWolf448> Tak jakby
<Wizard> obstawiam, że w /etc/X11/lxdm
<laseck> juz wgralem przez play on linux
<Wizard> czy gdzieś w podobnym miejscu
<BlessJah> nie wiadomo czy na windowsie pojdzie, a ty chcesz to w wine opakowac
<laseck> i do pierwszego odpalenia potrzebuje konta administratora
<sysek> Wizard: widziales wiedzmina pod linuksem :D?
<laseck> jop
<Wizard> nie widziałem w ogóle
<DarkWolf448> Zainstalowałem go na pendrive, bo potrzebuję mieć system ze sobą a jest lekki
<Ciaho> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9593
<Ciaho> ?
<BlessJah> DarkWolf448: mint na pendrive lekki?
<DarkWolf448> tak]
<Wizard> moja żona grała w tego wiedźmina, ale ja nie widziałem nawet jak to wygląda
<DarkWolf448> działa szybciej niż 10.10 na dysku :O
<BlessJah> DarkWolf448: jakie predkosci I/O ma ten pen?
<DarkWolf448> Z tego co pamiętam to 15/20
<DarkWolf448> Zaraz wrócę, sprawdzę czy udało mi się zainstalować ;).
<laseck> wyskakuje mi takie cus :the drivers require installation (with an administrator's account) jak klikam na tak
<laseck> to sie wali
<DarkWolf448> jestem
<laseck> unable to proceed (error32)
<Ciaho> wrzuciłeś cracka?
<sysek> a najnowszej wersji wiedzmina niepotrzebny crack
<Ciaho> a chyba że tak
<Ciaho> to nie mam pomysłów :D
<laseck> ale ja mam pierwsza
<sysek> to zrob update
<sysek> najnowsza wersja 1.5 usuwa DRM
<laseck> zaraz sprawdze
<DarkWolf448> Spróbuję jeszcze przez program GDM2Setup
<DarkWolf448> Kurcze, gdm2setup nie dał rady :(
<DarkWolf448> Chcę zainstalować ten motyw: http://www.hotserwer.za.pl/motywgdm/
<sysek> gdm2 nie wspiera juz skorek chyba
<DarkWolf448> Ale to nie jest gdm2
<DarkWolf448> To jest: a) starsza wersja
<DarkWolf448> b) coś innego :D
<manishe> siemka
<DarkWolf448> hej
<Kwpolska> DarkWolf448: nie da sie. to jest z gdm1
<Ciaho> chcesz do lxdm wgrać skórke z gdm?
<laseck> gral ktos na linuxie w wiedzmina?
<TheNumb> ;s
<DarkWolf448> Kwpolska: Wiem jak zamienić LXDM na GDM, tylko nie wiem czy przypadkiem nie zainstaluje mi GDM2, a tego nie chcę...
<sysek> to mozna jeszcze zainsalowac gdm1 ?
<Kwpolska> sysek: debian?
<TheNumb> sysek: w Archu siedzi w AUR.
<DarkWolf448> W Linux Mint 10, gdzie jest LXDM
<sysek> zaczynam nie pojmowac tego swiata
<DarkWolf448> Dobra, spróbuję zamienić ^^
<DarkWolf448> Czas na reboot... :]
<sysek> nie wroci
<Ciaho> wiedźmin ruszy na karcie z obsługą jedynie SM 2.0?
<laseck> z czym?
<Ciaho> bo tak myśle czy mi ruszy
<laseck> a co to sm 2.0?
<Ciaho> shader model 2.0
<sysek> Ciaho: wywali sie na plecy
<Ciaho> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shader
<Ciaho> :(
<rapel> witam :)
<Ciaho> ech chyba czas na nową karte
<Ciaho> fallout 3 też nawet nie raczył się włączyć
<laseck> a co masz za karte?
<Ciaho> Video Card: ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
<laseck> uuu staroc troche xp
<Ciaho> coty
<Ciaho> ten komp ma dopiero 6 lat
<laseck> 6 lat to juz bardzo duzo
<laseck> jak dla kompa
<Ciaho> jeszcze drugie tyle pociągnie
<Ciaho> OS: Windows 2003 Professional  5.2 Service Pack 2 (Build #3790) CPU: AMD Athlon 64  3000+, 2.20 GHz Video: Plug and Play Monitor on ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series (1024x768x32bpp 85Hz) Sound: SB X-Fi Audio [EC00] Memory: Used: 484/1536MB Uptime:  3h  21m  57s  HD:  [C:] 2.14/14.65 GB  [D:] 25.06/59.88 GB  [E:] 779.70/911.51 GB  Connection: ULi PCI Fast Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 78.90MB
<Ciaho>  Sent: 5.55MB)
<rapel> Sorki ¿e siê wcinam :P ale..
<rapel> mam takie pytanie kto z was wie jak mozna uzyskaæ podgl¹d z którym serwerem ³¹czy sie program uruch. w syst. i w jaki sposób to robi?? [chodzi o protokó³]
<laseck> nie watpie sam mam jeszcze starego lapka ktory ma teraz jakies 12 lat pewnie
<Ciaho> rapel: netstat
<revisited> i-foo:  wlaz na mf , mysza ma sprawe ;P
<lisu> rapel: utf.
<rapel> Ciaho: no racja :) a jest jakiœ program wogó³e którym mo¿na wyci¹gn¹æ dane przesy³ane pomiedzy prog. a serwerem ??
<laseck> kur-dwa a mi sie akurat teraz zachcialo w wiedzmina grac 4 lata temu go dostalem jeszcze wtedy kozystalem z winshita
<Ciaho> wireshark?
<sysek> windows 2003 lol
<sysek> to na serwer przeciez
<revisited> 2008 tez a z powodzeniem mozna uzywac na desktopie ;D
<sysek> oO
<revisited> lepsze 2008 niz vista
<Ciaho> to xp x64 jest
<Dreadlish> re
<sysek> mozg rozjebany
<lisu> revisited: chyba cie sutki pieką. na desktopa servera?
<revisited> lisu a co za roznica
<revisited> u mnie sie sprawdzilo
<revisited> chociaz teraz generalnie wole 7 ke
<revisited> co prawda virtual ale jest
<lisu> revisited: daj takiej pani co w wordzie ledwo tabelki robi system serwerowy LOL
<revisited> dla chcacego nic trudnego ;P
<rapel> Ciaho: chyba o takie coœ mi chodzi³o :) dziêki wielkie za pomoc :)
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Kwpolska> lisu: wywal IIS [solved]
<sysek> idiotyzm
<lisu> Kwpolska: po co? ja nie uzywam.
<sysek> i sie nie dziwie, ze tworzy sie taka spolecznosc
<Kwpolska> lisu: wiem
<Ciaho> gdzieś mi sie nawet obił o oczy jakiś konwerter serwerowego osa żeby sie dało go używać na desktopie
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Kwpolska> Ciaho: a bylo.
<Dreadlish> windowsa server nie da sie używać na desktopie
<Dreadlish> za dużo śmiecia
<Ciaho> ty chyba nie wiesz ile ludzie mają smieci na kompie
<Ciaho> 10+ programów w autostarcie
<Dreadlish> mi chodzi o usług standardowo
<Dreadlish> ja sie wkurzam jak w windowsie mam 2 programy w autostarcie
<Dreadlish> bo "muli"
<Ciaho> no ja mam tylko antywirusa i sterowniki
<Dreadlish> ja mam tylko antywirusa
<Dreadlish> po co jakieś sterowniki mają mieć coś w autostarcie?
<Ciaho> od soundblastera
<Dreadlish> wszystkie ccc albo śmieci do drukarek won
<Ciaho> żeby mieć jakąkolwiek kontrole nad tym
<Ciaho> CCC to masakra
<Ciaho> nawet nie instalowałem
<laseck> moja dziewczyna ma win shita i jak wlacza kompa po powrocie ze szkoly to idzie odrazu odgrzac sobie obiad a jak wraca to jeszcze gadu sie nie opdala
<Dreadlish> to masz ruską kartę
<Ciaho> ale one sie odpalają w 2 sekundy
<Dreadlish> bo gg zawala ~400mb pamięci po 15 min użytkowania
<Ciaho> a nie jak CCC co rusza w 30 sekund
<Ciaho> albo i więcej
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> u mnie też sie wszystko odpala "2 sec" tylko piękne antywirusy skutecznie to spowalniają do ~15 sec
<Ciaho> no dobra
<Ciaho> ale gry się szybciej odpalaja niż CCC
<Ciaho> bubel
<Dreadlish> no wiesz
<Dreadlish> jak sie nikomu nie chce tego zoptymalizować
<Dreadlish> i windows jest głupi
<Dreadlish> to inna robota
<Ciaho> kiedyś były dodatkowe karty w ustawieniach windowsowych i było dobrze
 * PoKrAk vita
 * PoKrAk wlasnie siedzi na ogródku i pije piwko przy laptopie i cieszy sie labą sporadycznie łypiąc okien na poczynania stworów
<laseck> no to zrowko
<PoKrAk> nzdrowko
<laseck> tez popijam piwko rozwalony na kanapie z klawyra na kolanach
 * Ciaho popija pepsi
<Ciaho> nikt mnie nie pobije
 * szkodnik_ ma swiezytki sok z marcheki
<PoKrAk> pepsi niezdrowe
<i-foo> za to rewelka na grype zoladkowa ;)
<Ciaho> hmm
<Ciaho> ojciec kupił sobie nowy telefon
<Ciaho> nokie
<Ciaho> i nie umiem sie naszukać jakiejś przeglądakri plików
<Ciaho> :o
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Dreadlish> to ją zainstaluj
<PoKrAk> nie trza jest w standarcie racej
<PoKrAk> \najszybciej przemapowac klawisz z dyktafonu na przegladarke
<Ciaho> naszczęście pełno skrótów do facebooka jest
<Ciaho> -.-
<Ciaho> a no można ustawić na klawisz skrótu galerie
<Ciaho> ale w menu już nie znajdziesz galerii
<Ciaho> używa ktoś serwera aqq.eu?
 * Kwpolska 
<TheNumb> Ciaho: syfiasty, co nie? Czasem roster się sypie.
<TheNumb> Tfu, na rosterze nie widać ludzi.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: u mnie dziala
<Ciaho> bo
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: Ja szukam jakiegoś innego serwera nić aqq.eu/wtw.im
<TheNumb> s/nić/niż/
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: jabber.org
<lisu> aster.pl
<Ciaho> widze teraz co chwile ludzie z aqq zmieniają status na dostępny a potem wtw pokazuje że serwer zaginął
<TheNumb> http://xmpp.ruby-blog.pl/
<TheNumb> Może zarejestruję się na jabbim.pl...
<Ciaho> ssij.org? :D
<TheNumb> =d
<winter> polykaj.pl
<i-foo> na jabbim.pl transport gg jest platny
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> Na jid.pl wyłączyli transport gg...
<Ciaho> zawsze można uzyć transportu z innego serwera
<Kwpolska> albo ekg2
<Ciaho> ja mam na gmailu transport gg z chrome.pl
<foreste> czesc
<TheNumb> foreste: o/
<ozil> witam
<winter> o/
<foreste> nokia sprzedala . .
<foreste> sie
<ozil> panowie czy do tego routera d-link dsl 2640b mogę wgrać openwrt tak aby jedno gniazdo z 4 lan wykorzystać jako wejście internetowe ?
<foreste> nabywca branzy gowna
<foreste> microsoft corp..
<ozil> wyczytałem że nie ma sterowników do modemu i tak a chciałem go wykorzystać do sieci wifi jako ap
<ozil> bo mam router tp-linka tylko rj45 8 portów
<malpowiec> dopiero sie czas zaczyna cenic
<czester> Re.
<kikokos> witam :)
<kikokos> mam pytanie za 100 punktów, od jakiegoś czasu, średnio raz dwa na dzień średnio na godzinę w xfce na 10.04 zmienia mi się sam kolor czcionek, w ff i amaroku - reszta np ikony, paski mają swój kolor , a czcioneki z czarnej na ledwo widoczny biały hop
<kikokos> o co chodzi???
<kikokos> niezła zagwodzka co nie :)
<kikokos> znaczy zagwozdka
<czester> Masz wirusa.
<kikokos> hmm
<sysek> lol
<kikokos> lol tak
<czester> ju-rek: Siema. Jak tam Twój profil na facebooku?;-P
<ju-rek> olałem go, nie trwię tego
<czester> Hehehehhe
<czester> Musisz pozbierać trochę pokemonów.
<ju-rek> idzie się z tego wypisać?
<kikokos> łatwiej zmienić imie nazwisko i maila na profilu :]
<sysek> haha. ciekawe co by sie stalo jakby debian przeszedl na rpm
<czester> ju-rek: Pewnie, wystarczy usunąć konto.
<djmentos> dobry, mam problem, co prawda nie z ubuntu, ale może ktoś będzie miał jakiś pomysł.
<djmentos> http://www.webhostingtalk.pl/topic/29876-dedyk-w-hetznerde-wysiadl/
<efdejot> witam
<Dreadlish> re
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> caly dworzec na liverpool street stoi
<Dreadlish> gdzie co?
<Dreadlish> na czym?
<Dreadlish> bo jeszcze tego pytania nie było
<jacekowski> london liverpool street
<jacekowski> dworzec kolejowy
<lisu> jacekowski: normalne o tej porze to chyba to nie jest?
<jacekowski> nie
<lisu> znasz powód?
<jacekowski> gadaja ze do 40 minut opoznienia
<lisu> jacekowski: prawie jak w polsce x)
<jacekowski> bo sygnalizacja w romford nie dzialala
<jacekowski> dwa pociagi w moim kierunku z rozkladu wylecialy
<jacekowski> 18:30 najpierw i teraz 38
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Dreadlish> w polsce lepeij :D
<lisu> a...a bo to 20:04 w polsce utc+2h jesli sie nie myle.
<Dreadlish> no
<czester> To przykro.
<lisu> siema czester, czytales njus (http://osnews.pl/iphone-trzyma-w-nieszyfrowanym-pliku-wszystkie-miejsca-ktore-odwiedziles/) ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6yosv2e> (at osnews.pl)
<czester> lisu: Czytałem. Lubię takie statystyki i fajnie, że mogę sobie tak zobaczyć gdzie byłem ;-)
<lisu> czester: tylko czemu tego oficjalnie nie powiedzieli, że istnieje taki ficzur.
<czester> lisu: Pewnie zbierają statystyki
<czester> Żeby np. reklamy wyświetlać dopasowane do Twojej lokalizacji
<czester> Szczerze to mnie to jebie.
<lisu> dokladnie, o tym samym pomyslalem, zbierają statsy, aby jeszcze coś ciekawszego w kolejnej wersji sprzedać
<czester> Ja się imieniem i nazwiskiem podpisuję w internecie - nie wstydzę się swoich tekstów.
<lisu> kurde znowu w ubuntu z unity skopali traya ;/
<czester> Ach te open source
<czester> A widzieliście jak się pięknie Google z Androidem wkurwiło?
<Dreadlish> nie?
<lisu> czester: beta: poprawiają stare błędy, robią nowe.
<czester> Takie zamordzie powinni zrobić też z linuksami
<Dreadlish> a wtf zrobili?
<czester> Zbyt duża była rozpierducha
<czester> Każdy Androida robił po swojemu i były wersje niekompatybilne
<czester> Google powiedziało stop i teraz wprowadzili ograniczenia w modyfikacji systemu
<lisu> czester: jakis link / albo 'cuś' / njus?
<czester> Były konferencje.
 * lisu nie ma nawet telefonu z systemem, więc go to rybka.
<kklimonda>  ale i tak aplikacje na androida wyglądają od czapy
 * Dreadlish ma fona z symbianem ale to nie system
<czester> Hehehe
<czester> kklimonda: Bardziej chodziło o to, że producenci wywalają Android Market
<czester> kklimonda: I wkładają swoje sklepy
<czester> Albo aplikacje z AM nie działały na niektórych modelach telefonów
<kklimonda> fuj
<eloy3r> pomoze mi ktos ? mam n00bowską sprawe, ale pogubilem sie
<kklimonda> android w ogóle jest do niczego
<czester> kklimonda: Nie jest. Ale otwartość go niszczy ;-)
<czester> kklimonda: Jest cholernie niespójny.
<czester> Jak dla mnie jedyny dobry Android jest na HTC.
<Dreadlish> eloy3r: no gadaj - spróbujemy
<kklimonda> czester: i ma tragiczne sdk, które przyciąga marnych deweloperów
<Dreadlish> jak dla mnie nie ma czeoś jak "dobry android"
<Dreadlish> dobre sdk wg mnie = dobrze udokumentowane
<lisu> znaczy sie tak naprawde to mam 3 fony, ale uzywam ten najstarszy, najokrutniejszy, najbardziej spartańki, nawet bt nie ma, max 10 smsów w pamięci, sms podpisywany numerem tel zamiast nazwa kontaktu !
<czester> Jest dobry Android. Na HTC właśnie z nakładką Sense. Interfejs przynajmniej nie straszy Linuksowością.
<kklimonda> te nowe androidy też nie straszą
<czester> W ogóle to przedwczoraj widziałem HTC z Windows Phone 7.
<czester> Zajebisty.
<eloy3r> a wiec.... mam nowego lapka ktorego dopiero otworze w swieta, bo fizycznie go nie mam, i chcialbym sobie zrobic serwer DNS ^^ tak wiem, noobowskie, zrobilem sobie konto na dyndns.com i na ssl2.pl , jako zapas mam tez na co.cc, i nie wiem jak wszystko ze soba skonfigurowac
<Dreadlish> mnie to właśne by chodziło żeby telefon z androidem "walił" linuksowością
<czester> Microsoft odstawił świetny interfejs, bardzo przejrzysty i czytelny
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: po co?
<Dreadlish> bo lubie
<eloy3r> probowalem roznych konfiguracji i d*pa
<czester> Ja się już nie przesiądę na nic innego.
<czester> Kupię następnego iPhone'a pewnie.
<czester> Wpadłem w pułapkę Apple kupując aplikacje.
<kklimonda> takie życie
<czester> Ale żeby nie było - jestem zadowolony z mojego telefonu
<lisu> czester: jakbym wydał tyle kasy to też bym musiał być zadowolony x) hehe. Nie no taki joke. Apple nie jest złe... tylko drogie i przecietnego kowalskiego po prostu nie stać.
<czester> lisu: Dokładnie.
<czester> Ale Apple jest drogie dla polaka.
<czester> W Europie zachodniej to jest bardzo popularny i pospolity telefon.
<eloy3r> ktos moze dac mi support na dzialajaca konfiguracje pomiedzy dyndns a ssl2.pl ? (robie serwer DNS i moja konfiguracja jest "przestarzala")
<lisu> eloy3r: google ci nic nie podpowiedziało? instalacji i konfiguracji opisanej krok po kroku tysiące, wystarczy poszukać.
<eloy3r> lisu : szukam od 18 i zadne zdzierstwo nie dotyczy mnie
<lisu> eloy3r: nie wiem, nie wnikam, ja tam dnsa postawiłem i smiga jak głupi.
<lisu> jabber na ubuntu.pl oferuje transporty gg?
<lisu> heh, oferuje.
<czester> Lepiej gmail.
<czester> Nie oferuje gg
<czester> ;-P
<czester> W ogóle to u mnie odkąd mam gmail i facebooka gg traciło na znaczeniu
<czester> Teraz już nie używam gg w ogóle.
 * Kwpolska lulz
 * lisu odpalił w pidginie wtyczkę gadu.
 * lisu wcześniej tylko transportów używał.
<jacekowski> jedzie
 * lisu szuka opcji wyłączania powiadamiania o zmianie statusu userów gg ;/
<czester> Hyhyhyhy
<czester> Po co Ci gg?:D
<czester> Ech
<czester> Niestety muszę się przyznać do błędu
<czester> Przyszłość leży w xmpp
<czester> Ale nie w takim gównianym open source
<czester> Raczej google i facebook to rozpropagują ;-)
<lisu> czester: fb nie uzywam, jabbera uzywam z transportami, gg odpaliłem teraz zeby zobaczyć czy jeszcze konto dycha.
<lisu> ... w sensie czy konto ustawione na starej wersji pidgina... z wtyczką gg, a nie transportem.
<czester> Spoko
<czester> no ale facebook to xmpp
<lisu> widzę, ze w miare to to śmiga.
<czester> Jest tylko zamknięty.
<czester> Jakby otworzyli to by się zrobił burdel.
<lisu> czester: nie do końca, aby móc używać trzeba się wcześniej zarejestrować.
<lisu> czester: właśnie.
<czester> No tak
<czester> Ale gmail to jest xmpp także ;-P
<lisu> akurat gmail mi się bardzo dobrze kojarzy.
<czester> Więc mam w iChacie gmail, facebook i aim ;-)
<lisu> 0 spamu :D (prawie ;)
<czester> Ano.
<lisu> aim? nie uzywalem, coś dobrego, czy kolejny komunikator?
<czester> Amerykański
<czester> @mac.com
<czester> Znajomi z roboty mają, ułatwia to komunikację w pracy ;-)
<lisu> aha, wszystko jasne.
<Kwpolska> czester: mac.com? to to jeszcze dziala?
<czester> No działa.
<Kwpolska> myslalem ze juz tylko me.com jest
<czester> me.com też
<czester> Ja mam jeszcze mac.com
<lisu> w pracy to ejabberd i voila... zobaczymy, jak wdroże.
<czester> No ale gmail gada z innymi jabberami ;-)
<lisu> właśnie podobno ma problemy
<czester> Właśnie nie ma bo używam ;-P
<czester> ju-rek ma np. na jakimś jabsterze
<lisu> podobno, bo nie sprawdzałem, tylko czytałem wypowiedź kogoś, kto podobno sprawdzał, więc ta informacja niepewna, wiec napisałem podobno.
<czester> I gadamy.
<czester> lisu: Podobno możesz zastąpić prawdziwymi informacjami - u mnie śmiga spokojnie.
<lisu> dobrze wiedzieć.
<lisu> jeszcze jakby skype swoje "chaty" przetworzył na xmpp (jeśli juz nie ma) to by to zaczynało się dziać naprawdę ciekawie.
<lisu> nie mówię o rozmowach głosowych, bo to ma dość dobrze dopracowane.
<czester> Problem w tym, że nie ma jednej fajnej aplikacji prostej w obsłudze na tyle, żeby wyjebać inne komunikatory jak Arboleda Smolarka
<fi9o> ekhm
<czester> Xmpp jest zawsze ubrany w pseudotechniczne gówno.
<fi9o> XMPP ktore jest na serwerze openfire ogarnia video/audio
<czester> fi9o: Mówię o pudełku w jakie jest zapakowany xmpp.
<fi9o> Do mnie mow prostym jezykiem.
<czester> Nie jest atrakcyjny dla użytkownika.
<fi9o> Co masz na mysli przez pudelko?
<lisu> czester: to raczej nie problem aplikacji, tylko przedstawienia funkcjonalności w prosty sposób.
<fi9o> Hm
<fi9o> Nie znam sie.
<fi9o> ;]
<czester> To znaczy, że aplikacje są dla przeciętnego debila skomplikowane.
<czester> Większość moronów ma problem z tym, że w ogóle trzeba się zalogować czy założyć konto.
<lisu> czester: powiem więcej, leniwego "debila", bo hasło: "coś mi wyskoczyło na ekranie, takie żółte/czerwone/...." to mam co drugi dzień w słuchawce.... zawsze pytam,a co tam jest napisane... a osobie nawet nie chce się przeczytać... czyste lenistwo.
<czester> fi9o: Jak udało Ci się nie zrozumieć tak prostej przenośni z opakowaniem?
<czester> lisu: Niektórzy ludzie zdają się nie rozumieć tego na co patrzą.
<Dreadlish> poprostu brak im takiej umiejętności jak "czytanie ze zrozumieniem"
<czester> Haha. W ogóle brak im umiejętności czytania.
<Dreadlish> chociaż większość rzeczy które chcą wiedzieć znajdą w instrukcji
<czester> Kiedyś jakieś babsko na mnie z ryjem wyskoczyło, że ona nie ma hasła do poczty.
<czester> I mam jej ustawić pocztę.
<Dreadlish> ja zawsze robie na polaka - kombinuje sam a potem dopiero patrze w instrukcje ;D
<czester> Moja wina, że głupia picza zapomniała swojego hasła?:D
<lisu> czester: spoko, ja będę wdrażał zmianę haseł co 30 dni. Już wyobrażam sobie telefony.
<mati75> czester: trzeba było powiedzieć, żeby sobie na czole pisała
<fi9o> 21:03 |       czester | Haha. W ogóle brak im umiejętności czytania.
<czester> mati75: Ona twierdziła, że jej poczta w ogóle nie ma hasła.
<fi9o> czester: Jesli to o mnie to Ci powiem, ze gwizda mnie porownanie
<mati75> czester: hahaha, dobre
<fi9o> Ja lubie czysta i klarowna rozmowe
<mati75> czester: może ma hasło w stylu: 12345 lub qwerty
<czester> Nie porównanie tylko przenośnia. Zupełnie inna figura językowa.
<fi9o> Oh jej faktycznie.
<lisu> ja te wszystkie programy pocztowe to bym wyj&^%ł w kosmos, to by się nauczyły hasło podawać i nie było by tyle wirusów :D
<hospes9> a mnie najgorzej drazni zadawanie pytan na które zna wujek google odpowieć np: ostatnio kolega pisze pytanie do mnie na gg "jak wgrać softa do samsunga avila"
<czester> hospes9: Ja mam gorzej bo pracuję w sklepie z Apple.
<hospes9> hehe
<Dreadlish> sklep dla burżujów
<czester> Takie pytania to codzienność.
<Dreadlish> zrozum
<mati75> hospes9: ludzie sie google boją
<hospes9> współczuje
<lisu> czester: współczujemy, chcesz o tym porozmawiać? hehe (joke)
<czester> lisu: Not really
<mati75> ale i tak jest najlepsze jest to, że jak mają na startowej to adres w wyszukiwaniu wpisują
<czester> Hahahah
<czester> No
<hospes9> i właśnie najlepsze jest to że ja wolę czasami poszukać w google jak komuś zawracać głowę bo gogle się nie denerwuje nie krzyczy itp
<czester> Moja była jak wchodziła na n-k to najpierw wchodziła na google, wpisywała "nasza klasa" i klikała w link
<lisu> mati75: mało tego, kiedyś robiłem kompa i ustawiłem pustą stronę startową.... po 15 minutach telefon: z "ryjem" czemu nie ma internetu, co to porobiłem.... ... porażka.
<mati75> lisu: różne są patalogie
<hospes9> po pierwsze włączyć myślenie po drugiee google
<lisu> czester: a później się dziwią... że konta im ktoś podkosił... kliknie takie na fake-strone, poda dane... po koncie.
<czester> No debile ;-P
<fi9o> Pierdolicie glupoty
<fi9o> Sa ludzie, ze nie wiedza co wpisac do google
<fi9o> I ich ganiac na google?
<czester> fi9o: Same fakty.
<czester> Nie powinni używać komputera.
<fi9o> Dla takich sie uzywa http://lmgtfy.com/
<fi9o> I w taki sposob przynajmniej lapia 'podstawy google'
<hospes9> fi9o: jak nie wiedzą dwoni kolega pyta się "jak się robi siusu" to samo wpisze w google i ma
<fi9o> U szczytu mojego chamstwa podsylalem im http://debian.linux.pl/threads/398-Google
<fi9o> hospes9: Nie mysl, ze wszyscy sa tacy sami.
<lisu> fi9o: ja mam inny sposób, ... 5 zł i ci poszukam... chwilę się zastanawiają... rezygnują.
<fi9o> ;)
<Dreadlish> good idea ;p
<lisu> fi9o: ++
<lisu> kurde, przydało by się coś takiego, taki poradnik to używania mózgu x)
<lisu> niektórzy mają stEropian zamiast niego.
<Dreadlish> tia
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> chyba raczej hArbate
<fi9o> Taki poradnik jest dobry
<fi9o> I na serio mozna z niego jakies podstawowe rzeczy skumac
<fi9o> I pisac w google cos wiecej niz 'polknela sperme chlopaka - zajde w ciaze?'
<Dreadlish> :D
<fi9o> Takie realia ;/
<hospes9> lece NQ ALL
<lisu> 'polknela sperme chlopaka - zajde w ciaze?' ---- odpowiedź: " a jak wsadzisz sobie bochenek chleba to się najesz?"
<lisu> .... miało byc: 'polknela sperme chlopaka - zajde w ciaze?' ---- odpowiedź: " a jak wsadzisz sobie bochenek chleba w d*** to się najesz?"
<Dreadlish> :D
<czester> fi9o: Jak ktoś jest zjebem to dasz mu link do poradnika, a on i tak nie przeczyta.
<Dreadlish> no
<fi9o> czester: To lepiej dobieraj znajomych
<fi9o> Ja takich nie mam
<fi9o> A przynajmniej taram sie unikac.
<fi9o> staram
<czester> To nie są znajomi tylko klienci. Nie dobieram ich sobie.
<fi9o> A to inna bajka.
<lukaszg> hi! jest tu jakis audiofil? potrzebuję kupić coś w stylu amplituner + jakieś 5.1 ;)
<Nerihsa> meow
<Dreadlish> hi
<czester> Amplituner, 5.1 i będzie słuchał mp3 ;-P
<czester> fi9o: Znajomych nie oceniam po wiedzy z komputerów.
<czester> ;-P
<lukaszg> czester, tak mp3 128 .... a tak na serio to mam 90% flaków
<czester> Które i tak są tylko stereo.
<lukaszg> no wlasnie z tego co czytam to 5.1 sie do tego nie nadaje, nie znam sie na tych spawach wlasnie za bardzo wiec chcialme sie dowiedziec...
<lukaszg> ale filmy też lubię pooglądać... hmm
<czester> Kup sobie dobre głośniki 2.1 i bedziesz zadowolony.
<lukaszg> "dobre" mam, chce lepsze... ;)
<czester> Szkoda kasy.
<Dreadlish> 5.1 ssie do muzyki
<czester> :-)
<czester> To są moje głośniczki: http://www.jbl.com/EN-US/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?PID=CREATURE3BLK
<lukaszg> mam pewną "kupkę" którą mogę wydać... ;)
<Dreadlish> to tylko wymysł mega filmowców
<czester> :D
<Dreadlish> czester: i ty nie nazywasz siebie burżujem burżuju...
<czester> Dreadlish: Wygrałem te głośniki w konkursie.
 * lisu ma 4 x tonsilki 150 W (stereo) ... ale wzmacniacz spalił.
<Dreadlish> ok
<lukaszg> czester, wow! heh
<czester> Tzn. konkurs dla sprzedawców. Sprzedałem dużo JBL...
 * Dreadlish ma 2x tonsile 25w (max mają ~60w, ale na 25w działają przyzwoicie)
 * Dreadlish robi wzmacniacz od pół roku i trza mu pare części z mousera
<czester> Ale jak na mój pokój są spoko.
<czester> No i wyglądają konkretnie ;-)
<Dreadlish> u ciebie to wszystko wygląda jak na jabłoni
<Dreadlish> a to wygląda jakby z niej zwisało
<czester> Eeeee
<czester> Fajnie wyglądają te kreatury ;-P
<czester> Kurde
<czester> Mało brakowało a wygrałbym te
<czester> http://www.harmankardon.com/EN-US/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?PID=SOUNDSTICKS3AM
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2vgurvg> (at www.harmankardon.com)
<czester> Są konkretne na maksa :D
<Dreadlish> harman i jbl to w zasadzie prawie to samo
<czester> Dreadlish: Tak. I jeszcze AKG, ale oni robią tylko słuchawki.
<Dreadlish> ja tam czekam na stypendium
<czester> Soundstick są spoko, ładnie grają.
<Dreadlish> jak przed nim kupie transformatory to kupuje tannoye m1
<Dreadlish> o ile gdzieś znajde
<Dreadlish> tzn. tannoye
<Dreadlish> bo transformatory to znajde
<Dreadlish> w kij drogo mnie to wyjdze
<czester> I po co Ci to?:D
<Dreadlish> ale niby któro?
<czester> Takie głośniki?
<czester> Wzmacniacz?
<Dreadlish> po to żebyś się pytał
<Dreadlish> wzmacniacz mi jest akuratnie potrzebny  nie tylko po to
<Dreadlish> poza tym moc ma tyle wspólnego z jakością co dupa z wiatrakiem
<czester> To wiem.
<Dreadlish> a głośniki kupuje bo słyszałem je i ładnie brzmią
<Dreadlish> poza tym kilka osób mi je poleciło
<czester> Spoko
<Dreadlish> a jechanie na chinolu logitecha mi sie znudziło
<czester> Logitech robi słabe głośniki.
<Dreadlish> niskotonowiec to jeden wielki szerokopasmowiec i góra bez cięcia pasma
<Dreadlish> może jakby odpowiednio pasmo uciął to by to troche lepiej brzmiało
<Dreadlish> ale narazie niestety to jest żenada
 * lisu od dłuższego czasu posłuchuje cichego plumkania głośników w laptopie (marki?) harman/kardon
 * czester miał Creative
<czester> lisu: Toshiba?
<lisu> affirmative
<czester> Brzydkie w chuj komputery ;-P
<Dreadlish> są ludzie którym się taka stylistyka podoba
<czester> Tam ktoś się zajmował stylistyką?
<czester> Wątpię ;-)
<Dreadlish> ja lubie prosty kwadrat bez udziwnień
<lisu> czester: ja tam na wygląd za bardzo nie zwracam uwagi, można powiedzieć, ze sprzęt kupiłem jak kota w worku, ale opłaciło się.
<czester> No spoko, w sumie ważniejsze są parametry.
<lisu> czester: parametry nie są najgorsze, ale lap ma juz 3 lata. bateria siadła do 40 minut. ogólnie wart był tej ceny którą wtedy dałem. Można powiedzieć, ze nawet niezły interes wtedy zrobiłem.
<Dreadlish> mi tam aku trzyma 5 min
<Dreadlish> wystarczy żeby przełączyć z gniazdka do gniazdka
<Dreadlish> albo żeby wyłączyć po padzie prądu
<lisu> Dreadlish: aku to materiał eksploatacyjny, więc tym się nie przejmuję, kupię nową baterie i po sprawie.
 * lisu zgłodniał, poszedł coś przekąsić.
<radian__> foreste
<radian__> jestem
<foreste> no
<foreste> chroot umiesz ?
<radian__> co znaczy umiesz ?
<foreste> zaladuj system z live
<radian__> no jestem na systemie z live :p
<radian__> jak inny nie działa :D
<radian__> to musze na live siedzieć :D
<radian__> musze co chwile pilnować bo zara kumpel po schodach wejdzie do góry :p
<foreste> chroot robisz do partycji systemem
<radian__> ale... :p
<foreste> cazekaj
<foreste> dam ci link
<radian__> dobra afk bo kumpel już jest
<radian__> chwila
<LeonZZ> Witam , dobry wieczór.
<LeonZZ> I oczywiście mam problem ...
<LeonZZ> Można ?
<Nerihsa> yhy
<Nerihsa> linux to nasza pasja, linux sklada sie z problem a wiec nawijaj
<foreste> linuxem niema problemu :P
<LeonZZ> zainstalowałem zgodnie z instrukcją nVIdia sterownik NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.44
<LeonZZ> ... i po restarcie system padł.
<DaZ> LeonZZ: a usuwałeś stare?
<LeonZZ> nie
<Galvatron> Masz już na stronie stabilne 270.41.06
<DaZ> weź generalnei sie zainteresuj po co są manadzery pakietów.
<czester_> Ech
<czester_> Co za bezsens
<LeonZZ> Gdzie to jest opisane?
<DaZ> a tych paczek z oficjalnych stron to sie bój, bo zepsujesz :f
<Galvatron> Przy instalacji przez sudo sh ./NVIDIA... stare sterowniki sa automatycznie usuwane
<DaZ> już? :x
<foreste> nie :P
<foreste> ja robie tak
<LeonZZ> KOrzystałem ze skryptu nVidia
<foreste> zabijam kdm
<DaZ> jak wrzuci logi to będzie wiadomo, po co dumać.
<foreste> nvidia-uninstall
<DaZ> czester_: wszystko bezsens >:
<czester_> DaZ: No raczej.
<LeonZZ> Jakie logi? Jak wszystko padło.
<foreste> i instaluje swieze stery :P
<foreste> ze strony ;p
<DaZ> LeonZZ: to linuks, to nie pada
<DaZ> nie wrzuca cie w terminal nawet?
<Galvatron> Nie ma żadnej filozofii z instalatorem ze strony NV - sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06 i sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06 --uninstall. Tyle.
<foreste> a nvidia emailem mnie informuje o nowych :P
<LeonZZ> foreste: rozumiem, żę to wszystko po zatrzymaniu x-ów?
<kklimonda> LeonZZ: trzeba się trochę napracować, by zainstalować sterowniki nvidii ze strony producenta - to powinno dać ci do myślenia, że Ubuntu nie wspiera tych sterowników.
 * DaZ tam sobie buduje paczki i tyle
<foreste> tak
<krzakx> witam! wiecie moze czy PiTiVi umozliwia dodanie koła (zaznaczenie szczegółu) w wideo?
<kklimonda> LeonZZ: jak zainstalowałeś sterowniki ze strony, to rozpaprałeś sobie kawałek systemu, i teraz musisz poszukać jak przywrócić wszystko do poprzedniego stanu
<LeonZZ> nie ma terminala po restarcie
<DaZ> a co jest?
<LeonZZ> nic
<Galvatron> kklimonda: Jak nie wspiera. Ja je bez niczego instaluje. Tylko trzeba najpierw przejść do konsoli (Alt + Ctrl +F1) i zabić X (sudo service gdm stop). Więcej roboty jest z kompilacją czegokolwiek niż z tymi sterami.
<foreste> kklimonda: ze strony stery sa dobre ;p
<LeonZZ> czarana dziura
<DaZ> weź dorzuć w grubie do kernel line trójke
<DaZ> czy który init wy tam macie
<DaZ> czy w ogóle w tym nowym grubie sie da :f
<kklimonda> Galvatron: normalnie
<LeonZZ> Cieszył bym się jak by mi ktoś podał link do strony na której opisano jak postawić system ze starymi sterami
<kklimonda> Galvatron: nawet jest skrypt w /usr/lib/nvidia który wyłącza instalację
<DaZ> a na co ci stare?
<czester> Takie pierdoły musicie robić?
<DaZ> tak, u was tam na maku to wszystkim mokro
<DaZ> wiemy :f
<kklimonda> Galvatron: a w natty chyba nie da się usunąć nvidia-common bez usuwania kawałków systemu, może to przyniesie lepszy efekt.
<LeonZZ> Bo nie mogę sobie pozwolić na spędzanie 40 min na nową instalację 4 x na dzień
<foreste> a ubuntu 9.xx obsluguje ex4 ?
<foreste> ext4
<Galvatron> LeonZZ: Terminal > sudo service gdm stop > sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.44.run --uninstall > sudo apt-get install nvidia-current > sudo nvidia-xconfig
<DaZ> pewnie jakas ich wiki wie
<DaZ> wydaje mi sie, ze tak
<lisu> czester: co się dziwisz? w koncu producenci sprzętu olewają linuxiarzy, bo kasy większej z nas (podobno ok 1%) nie wyciągną, więc sytuacja zmusza do kombinacji.
<DaZ> dun dun dunn
<DaZ> OLEWAJOM NAS
<czester> lisu: Ładnie to ująłeś ;-)
<kklimonda> czester: nie musimy - chyba, że ktoś się uprze
<LeonZZ> Galvatron: fajnie . Ale ja nie mogę dostać się do konsoli po instalacji i restarcie
<DaZ> nikt nie olewa, taka specyfika, że rzadko kto instaluje sterowniki przez strone producenta
<czester> kklimonda: Ale są w standardzie chociaż sterowniki od Nvidii czy narzucają jakieś niedojebane gówno?
<DaZ> i to całe floss robi sie co chwila mokre od tego co robi nvidia.
<Galvatron> LeonZZ: Nie działa Alt + Ctrl + F1?	
<DaZ> czester: teraz wszyscy dają nouveau
<czester> Buhaahahaah
<DaZ> no co, prawie działa
<czester> To chociaż w połowie działa jak trzeba?
<Galvatron> LeonZZ: Ani "recovery mode"?
<DaZ> czester: cośtam wyświetlają
<foreste> nouveau ma umnie bana ;p
<LeonZZ> nie działa Alt + ****
<DaZ> ale na poznanie sie z nimi bliżej czekam aż wydumają zarządanie wiatrakami
<DaZ> LeonZZ: to 3 w grubie
<kklimonda> czester: w standardzie nie ma, ale się pyta czy chcesz zainstalować przy pierwszym uruchomieniu.
<Galvatron> foreste: U mnie bana ma ATI/AMD, a zwłaszcza otwarte stery do tego ustrojstwa
<czester> To wspaniale...
<czester> :D
<lisu> nouveau u mnie na innym sprzęcie można pokusić się o stwierdzenie że działa, ale brakuje mu "kopa" sprzetowego.
<LeonZZ> Po restarcie wszystko leży ...
<LeonZZ> Czardy ekran i ...
<Galvatron> Jaką masz kartę?
<foreste> umnie bana ma all ati ;p
<czester> Równie dobrze można było jako sterownik ustawić "vga"
<czester> :D
<czester> albo "vesa"
<LeonZZ> nVidia 210
<czester> czy co tam było
<czester> :
<czester> :D
<LeonZZ> 64
<Galvatron> LeonZZ: Kernel standardowy?
<LeonZZ> 512 kB
<foreste> ale nouveau ma bana jest na czarnej liscie sterownikow
<LeonZZ> Kernel po instalacji
<DaZ> ooh, czarna lista sterowników
<DaZ> brzmi tak pr0
<sysek> hahaha
<lisu> vesa... ale jednak nou... coś tam z daje do myślenia ... flash na nou.. nie tnie, a na vesa jednak klatkuje 5fps  albo coś koło tego.
<DaZ> mi tam sie flasz na nvidi nie tnie
<DaZ> więc po co to :f
<czester> Dlatego linux nie będzie popularny
<lisu> DaZ: mi też nie, tylko jak miałem vesa, to klatkowało, mam nouv.. nie tnie.
<czester> Jest dobry sterownik od Nvidii... A oni wciskają jakieś nouveau...
<ntat> Cześć
<DaZ> bo sterownik nvidii jest taki omgniewolny!!1
<foreste> blacklist snd_via82xx
<foreste> blacklist snd_via82xx-modem
<lisu> czester: to przez tą niekiedy popapraną politykę, że wszystko ma być free i w ogóle otwarte.
<foreste> blacklist nouveau
<DaZ> a odgórny prikaz jest żeby wszyscy byli wolni
<Galvatron> LeonZZ: Monitor całkiem gaśnie (pomarańczowa dioda zamiast zielonej), czy tylko nic nie widać?
<ntat> Dawał ktoś już kiedyś baterię o laptopa do regeneracji?
<manio> o/
<Nerihsa> hmm?
<foreste> to dodalem do blacklist ;P
<lisu> imho: sterowniki mogą sobie mieć pozamykane, a G mnie to obchodzi, byle by je udostępniali za darmo i co jakiś czas robili paczki dla popularnych distr.
<LeonZZ> Galvatron: tego to Ci teraz nie powim ...
<czester> lisu: Słusznie.
<manio> ntat: nie sądzę żeby to było jakoś strasznie akuteczne
<manio> *skuteczne
<LeonZZ> ale raz mi odpalił ekran logowania i koniec
<Ciaho> ntat: do regeneracji?
<DaZ> ja wiem, ze jestem monotonny z tym initem i kto by mnie tam słuchał
<DaZ> [;
<DaZ> LeonZZ: to ta sama maszyna jest?
<LeonZZ> ... odpalił po tym jak najpierw zainstalowałem z X-ów stery a potem z konsoli jak karze nVidia
<DaZ> nvidia nie karze.
<Galvatron> LeonZZ: Powtórze się: Czy możesz wejśc do trybu "recovery mode", poprzez GRUB?
<LeonZZ> no dobra .. nic nie karzą
<ntat> manio, skuteczne jest, bo wymieniają ogniwa, a elektronikę resetują, tylko nie wiem gdzie, bo nigdy z tego nie korzystałem
<DaZ> nikogo też
<LeonZZ> nie mogę igdzie wejść
<lisu> teraz to jest tak, że wypuszczą sterownik i wielki bum, później zapominają, jajka się zmieniają... mają to głęboko bo juz rok minął i zostawili tą gałąź sprzętową dla windowsów, a o linuxach już nie wspomnę.
<LeonZZ> Jak zrestar4tuję to echo
<ntat> a mam baterię, która już nawet 1 s nie wytrzymuje, a sama regeneracja taniej ponoć wychodzi niż kupno nowej baterii
<Galvatron> Nawt GRUB siadł?
<Ciaho> coś ty robił z tą bateria? :D
<LeonZZ> I to jest dla mnie największy problem, że nie mogę postawić systemu po tej instalacji
<manio> ntat: no ja też nie wiem gdzie, dbam o swoją baterię i po 3 latach nadal trzyma ponad 3h
<Dreadlish> ja o moją nie dbam i po 2 latach trzyma 2h
<lisu> ntat: weź zakup sobie w zależności ile tam masz "ogniw" ... bateryjki paluszki AA, polutuj, zostaw elektronikę baterii... imo: powinno coś jeszcze podziałać
<ntat> manio, no to ładnie, ja o moją też dbałem ale tylko rok wytrzymała, potem to już było tylko gorzej
<Dreadlish> lisu: ty wiesz co ty piszesz?
<Dreadlish> bateryjki != Li-ion
<ntat> lisu, :) Elektronika zapamiętuje cykle ładowań
<lisu> Dreadlish: rozbierałeś baterię?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> ze 4
<Galvatron> LeonZZ: Z tego, co mówisz, to chyba tylko format został
<Galvatron> LeonZZ: skoro do systemu nijak nie da się dostać
<LeonZZ> Galvatron: Ale ile można się z tym bawić
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<manio> ntat: fakt faktem, ze naprawdę mało z niej korzystałem jak na laptopa bo większość czasu na zasilaczu samym
<Galvatron> LeonZZ: To nie pierwszy pad po instalacji ForceWare?
<lisu> ja tam miałem przyjemność tak zrobić... juz jakiś czas temu... jeszcze li-ion baterii nie było, tylko ni-mh jechałem, kupiłem w tedy chyba 12 akumulatorków, ... śmigało jak złoto.
<LeonZZ> Galvatron: Galvatron: Jak się tego na dziń dzisiejszy nie da zrobić to się nie zapłaczę.
<LeonZZ> ... ale nie wiem dlaczego nie znalazłem na ten temat informacjii
<Galvatron> LeonZZ: Troche nie rozumiem jak system mógł się rozkraczyć do tego stopnia.
<LeonZZ> Ja też nie
<LeonZZ> I w tym największy problem
<lisu> zmykam bo przysypiam, czołem.
<LeonZZ> mogę poprzeglądać jakieś logi jak odpalę go z USB ale i tak nie wim na co mam patrzeć
<LeonZZ> Jak by ktoś miał taki problem ... albo znalazł gzdzieś opis w necie
<krzakx> VirtualDub jest do edytowania wideo ? czy konwertowania?
<krzakx> czy do tego i tego ?
<scx> skad X11 pobiera ustawienia czcionek?
<scx> zalezy mi na zmianie wielkosci
<scx> [1] - http://wstaw.org/h/3faac821996/
<scx> [2] - http://wstaw.org/h/16f40e96710/
<scx> ^^ - ten sam program, ten sam uzytkownik, te same ustawienia programu, gnome, gtkrc...
<scx> a wielkosc czcionek zauwazalnie inna
<LeonZZ> DaZ: o co pytałeś?
<ntat> krzakx, jest do edytowania ale jest edytorem nieliniowym
<krzakx> dzieki za odpowiedz, a jest chyba jeszcze jakis edytor podobny popularny
<krzakx> wypadla mi nazwa, moze pomozecie?
<ntat> avidemux jets trochę podobny
<krzakx> o wlasnie tak
<krzakx> bo w ogole to mam video i chce zaznaczyc cos czerwonym kolkiem zeby zwrocic na to uwage ogladajacego,
<krzakx> ktos wie jak najszybciej i po ludzku to zrobic?
<glucik> siemka
<glucik> wiecie moze jak zrobic downgrade z 11.04 do 10.10 ?
<sysek> glucik: zmien repo w sources.list
<donteo> zainstalować od nowa 10.10
<donteo> najszybciej bedzie
<sysek> ano
<glucik> chcialem do 10.10 bo 11.04 mnie wkurza ;p
<glucik> ale poczekam do finala
<glucik> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://ppa.launchpad.net//jfi/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Galvatron> glucik: Format
<glucik> wiecie jak usunąć taki błąd podczas aktualizacji ?
<Galvatron> glucik: Tak jest najszybciej i najpewniej
<glucik> Glavatron : poczekam do finala 11.04 ;p
<Galvatron> glucik: ja bym poczekał tak do wakacji, aż ludzie wyłapią błedy
<glucik> mmh
<glucik> mhm*
<Galvatron> glucik: Ja się 1 dzień pobawiłem 11.04, postawionym obok 10.10, stwierdziłem że Unity mi nie odpowiada, a KDE jak muliło tak muli, oraz pożera stanowczo za dużo zasobów, i wróciłem do 10.10.
<Galvatron> glucik: Jeśli ten system nie ma czegoś, co na prawdę jest Ci potrzebne, to daj sobie na wstrzymanie, aż będzie zdatny do użytku, bez pierdyliarda bugów.
<glucik> tzn mi nie muli nic ale jakos co chwile bledy jakies
<Galvatron> glucik: Bo taki urok Bety. I dlatego dałem sonie sposkój z testosymi wersjami systemów.
<glucik> ;p
<glucik> tyle to juz poczekam te 7 dni czy ile tam
<glucik> i zobaczymy
<Galvatron> Wątpię, czy za tydzień załatają chocby część dziur
<Galvatron> Dlatego lepiej poczekać 1-2 miesiące
<glucik> no w sumie
<glucik> glavatron a wiesz moze jak usunac jakies zpsute paczkiz  update ?
<glucik> bo ciągle chce mi ją pobrac a ona jest niedostępna
<Galvatron> Używasz graficznego menedżera czy Aptitude?
<glucik> raz tak raz tak
<Galvatron> Co pokazuje sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade?
<glucik> no tak ladne mi aktualizauje
<glucik> i napraiwlo mi ten blad
<Galvatron> Ja tylko tak robię update
<Galvatron> W ogóle nie używam apt-get, apt-cache, apt-xxx...
<Galvatron> Bo zamiast 16 poleceń do aptitude mam kilka tuzinów
<glucik> mhm
<Dreadlish> y?
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> właściwie to gdzie był ten czwatek :f
<Dreadlish> jest
<Dreadlish> jeszcze
<Dreadlish> 0,5h
<DaZ> no to siłą rzeczy już 23 i pół było
<Galvatron> Idę spać
<Galvatron> Dobranoc
<DaZ> gn.
<glucik> narka
<glucik> ja tez lece, narka wszystkim
<manio> zieeeeww
<winter> o/
<manio> 1st
<foreste> zonk
<foreste> http://www.eset.pl/Pobierz/Wersje_pelne,p,3299/ESET_NOD32_Antivirus_for_Linux_Desktop
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3dsyb6c> (at www.eset.pl)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-22
<michal__> Witam
<michal__>   
<harloczek> re
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<gronx> Witam. Co sądzicie o unity w nowym ubu?
<elwin013> Mhm, ściągnę sobie betę i zobaczę jak to wygląda, o.
<manio> gronx: jaj nie urywa ale jak dla mnie da się na tym pracować
<shpaq> mornin'
<manio> o/
<elwin013> manio: A jakieś interesujące ficzery są w tym Unity? ;-)
<manio> elwin013: mi się podoba global menu, pasek tytułowyokna na górnym panelu przy zmaksymalizowanych oknach, dock też nawet fajny
<manio> ogólnie fajne jak dla mnie
<elwin013> Zobaczę jak ściągnę, może mi się spodoba. A aktualnie away ;-)
<mati75> jedynie dock według mnie fajny
<gronx> ja się z unity nie bawiłem, kiedyś wrzuciłem na lapka ale jak to zobaczyłem to szybko z tego uciekłem ^^
<shpaq>  /22
<gronx> jeśli to jest według kogoś fajne to gf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdDV6Nsggao
<harloczek> spadam do domu, koniec pracy na dziś ;]
<paulEU> witam ;)
<elwin013> Mhm, dopiero 10 ;x
<paulEU> jeszcze nie ma :p
<elwin013> Dobra, 4 minuty, dużo zostało :D
<gronx> na co wy czekacie?
<elwin013> Na nic, tylko tak jak rano wstanę to ten dzień tak się ciągnie :P
<gronx> hehe jest fajnie niech się ciągnie ja mam wolne :)
 * paulEU too
<elwin013> Też mam wolne - ale taki ciągnący się dzień to takie dziwne uczucie
<elwin013> A poza tym iso mi się wolno ściąga, o :P
<paulEU> czy ktoś robił przenoszenie systemu?
<paulEU> tj z /dev/sda3 na /dev/sda1 systemu /
<Nerihsa> mhm
<paulEU> jak to wygląda w ubu?
<Dreadlish> dźdobry
<Nerihsa> normalnie
<lisu> o/
<Nerihsa> pod livecd przenosisz all z /dev/sda3 do /dev/sda1
<paulEU> bo widze siakieś UUID
<Nerihsa> potem tylko zmieniasz fstab
<paulEU> w fstab
<Nerihsa> i gruba
<Nerihsa> ah hmm
<paulEU> a ten UUID co to za wynalazek?
<Dreadlish> elo lisu
<Dreadlish> w fstabie to sie powinno dawać normalnie jak leci z /dev/sd*
<Nerihsa> uj wie po co to
<paulEU> eh, kiedyś to było prosto
<Dreadlish> a nie jakiś dziad wymyślił sobie uuidy
<Nerihsa> inna reprezentacja partycji
<Nerihsa> ale z /dev/sda tez pojdzie
<paulEU> przenosiło sie pliki i edycja lilo i hulało :D
<Dreadlish> po co komu te uuidy
<lisu> paulEU: uuid mozesz wykorzystać zamiast spisu np: /dev/sda1, tylko musisz znaleźć uuid dla tej partycji.
<Dreadlish> lepiej labele dawać
<paulEU> lisu: sytuacja wygląda tak: że na /dev/sda1 mam ubu 64 bit i to pójdzie do /dev/null a na /dev/sda3 mam ubu 32 bit (różnica w szybkości jest kolosalna)
<nemek> paulEU, na rzecz którego kolosalna?
<lisu> ja uuid wykorzystałem przy zmianie systemu, aby przeniesc musialem wykorzystać uuid, bo live oznaczało sobie inaczej, a system na hdd oznaczał sobie inaczej w sensie, raz było /dev/hda raz /dev/sda, pooznaczałem poprawnie uuid i przeniesienie to wtedy pestka.
<paulEU> nemek: ubuntu 32 bit szybszy, niestety za mało ramu mam i dlatego
<paulEU> nemek: bo komp to nettop
<lisu> jak nie masz 4GB to nie ma sensu 64 bitów.
<Dreadlish> o ile nie masz żętu
<paulEU> Dreadlish: żętu niewiele pomoże :p
<sysek> .
<Dreadlish> jak masz żętu to 64bity na nim robią różnice
<paulEU> Dreadlish: ale nie przy małej ilości RAMu
<paulEU> co z tego że mam 4 rdzenie, jak RAMu za mało - niestety to komp służbowy
<Kwpolska> paulEU: to se dokup
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: nie powinno sie dawac po UUID.
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: po /dev/sd\**
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: po UUID lepiej, bo tylko jedna partycja na świecie ma takie UUID.
<sysek> :o
<paulEU> z tym uuid to chyba prosta piłka
<paulEU> uuidgen i leci
<paulEU> tylko co z bootloaderem
<Nerihsa> a skad sie generuje uuid?
<paulEU> Nerihsa, uuidgen
<paulEU> instalator
<Nerihsa> no wiem
<Nerihsa> ale skad ten generator pobiera :? to jakis hash partycji czy co
<Kwpolska> losowy numerek
<Nerihsa> i zapisuje je w partcji jakos?
<paulEU> Nerihsa, man uuidgen
<paulEU> i man 3 libuuid
<Nerihsa> jeszcze nie skonczylem man man :c
<paulEU> lol?
<Nerihsa> a na tym kawalku tj strony nie podaja jak z niego wyjsc :c
<paulEU> klawisz q
<Nerihsa> ale ok juz widze
<paulEU> pinfo jest ładniejsze
<paulEU> tam masz przechodzenie po linkach
<paulEU> klawiszem kursor w prawo przechodzi do zaznaczonego linka, klawisz w lewo powraca do poprzedniej strony
<paulEU> dobra, uciekam...
<Nerihsa> obai
<tar-gz> Panowie opłaca mi się dokupować ramu do proca 1.6Ghz? W tej chwili mam 1gb a chciałem 2Gb albo 2,5Gb
<gronx> tar-gz, jak ci nie brakuje to nie kupuj, po co ci na wyrost
<tar-gz> KDE chciałem, pograć w coś jeszce
<Ciaho_> \\192.168.2.10
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ja na 1 GiB grałem w dużo gier ._.
<Ciaho_> oj nie ta kalwiatura
<TheNumb> Ciaho_: tak, tak... dobrze :D
<TheNumb> Ciaho_: mam już IP, zaraz masz chaka :D
<Ciaho_> :O
<Ciaho_> o niee
<tar-gz> TheNumb: ale z KDE na desktopie?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ta, ale laptop z dwoma jajkami.
<TheNumb> 2 x 1,86
<tar-gz> a wystarczy mi to
<tar-gz> musze tylko fbsd postawić, najlepiej KDE będzie chodziło
<TheNumb> tar-gz: nawet nie próbuj PC-BSD
<tar-gz> Wiem
<tar-gz> gówno straszne
<TheNumb> tar-gz: będzie Ci się chciało kompilować paczki? :P
<tar-gz> w czym pcbsd czy fbsd?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: fbsd
<tar-gz> tylko KDE skompilować
<TheNumb> tar-gz: "tylko" lol...
<tar-gz> reszta z binarek
<TheNumb> 6h na 2 jajkach.
<tar-gz> przez noc sie skompiluje
<TheNumb> Może...
<tar-gz> na calculate linux KDE mi zarlo 260MB
<tar-gz> ale sam system mi nie odpowiadał.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: zbudowany na gentoo? Coś mi się jakoś kojarzy...
<tar-gz> Taa
 * TheNumb detaches
<tar-gz> i tam instalując z livecd masz prekompilowane KDE
<manio> bazinga
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: a jak zrobie kopie dysku 1:1 to będzie miała takie samo uuid i co
<sysek> jajco, warzylion
<Dreadlish> sarajewo
<czester> Re.
<sysek> czesc czester
<czester> 01000100 01111010 01101001 01110011 01101001 01100001 01101010 00100000 01111010 01101110 01101111 01110111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01111010 01101001 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110010 01101111 01101110 01100001 00100000 01110100 01110101 01110100 01100001 01101010 00111111
<mati75> czester: kod dwójkowy?
<czester> raczej.
<PushUpek> co tam kodujesz?:D
<qermit> czester: ciebie też napadła ta pokefaza?
<czester> Ta.
<lisu> czester: gdzieś już to widziałem... ale nie pamiętam gdzie.
<czester> Co?
<lisu> ten ciąg 0 i 1.
<qermit> lisu: na kanale dzici neostarady
<lisu> qermit: poważnie? skąd wiesz, że tam to jest?
<qermit> bo tez tam bywam
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvnmECEa4do&feature=player_embedded
<Quintasan> \o
<vasco> bry
<WMP> hello
<WMP> w motd pisze mi: 25 packages can be updated. 20 updates are security updates.
<qermit> smutne
<WMP> ale robie update; upgrade i mówi że nie ma nic do aktualizowania
<WMP> to jest dopiero smutne...
<czester> No to smutno.
<WMP> czester: no normalnie leżę na klawiaturze i płaczę...
<WMP> dobrze że na tej odpiętej, bo by mnei kopneło
<PushUpek> gentoo sobie instalnij, tam zawsze jest coś do updatowania
<WMP> ;)
<WMP> ale jak to jest zrobione że motd wyświetla mi głupoty?
<WMP> PushUpek: miałem gento, nawet skompilowąłem sobie całe kde
<WMP> ale potem się kernel zjebał(tzn, zjebałem) i zainstalowłąme ubuntu
<czester> To niebywałe osiągnięcie.
<WMP> czester: no słuchaj no, kupa czasu!
<czester> Ja bym się wkurwiał w ogóle jakbym musiał coś kompilować.
<czester> Miałem gentoo 3 lata. Wystarczy mi.
<WMP> ;)
<czester> Teraz klikam w App Store i jest.
<PushUpek> ;
<PushUpek> ;]]
<Kwpolska> wzabije.
<czester> I broń Jobs, żeby się zdarzyło, że program nie działa ;-P
<shiira> a w chwili tesknoty zostaje fink vel macports ;)
<Kwpolska> WMP: zabije*
<czester> shiira: Nie będę sobie zaśmiecał gównami systemu ;-P
<czester> shiira: Jedyne co mi się czasem przydawało to wget. Ale tak to nie wiem po co.
<WMP> Kwpolska: za co?
<shiira> ja uzywam i smiga wsio :)
<czester> Ja zamiast kompilować - gram na gitarze.
<czester> Przynajmniej to się dziewczynie podoba.
<shiira> ;)
<Kwpolska> WMP: za instalacj ubuntu po gentoo
<Kwpolska> literowki sponsoruje flash
<WMP> Kwpolska: hmmm, jak powiem ze instalowąłme na innym dysku to przezyję?
<Kwpolska> WMP: nie
<WMP> ehhh, to ja pomyślę nad testamentem...
<WMP> chyba ż emozna jakoś odpokutować
<czester> shiira: Co takiego jest w MacPorts?
<czester> shiira: Bo ja tam nie widzę niczego użytecznego... ;-P
<shiira> gerbv
<czester> A co to?
<shiira> i pare potrzebnego mi softu
<shiira> viewer plikow gerber
<czester> To od tych kaszek dla dzieci?
<shiira> nie :P
<czester> To co?
<shiira> pcb
<czester> Nie rozumiem, ja głupie zwierzę jestem.
<shiira> poza tym w dobie srintela coraz trudniej o cos na jedynie prawdziwa platforme czyli ppc
<Kwpolska>  ca-certificates-20110421-1-anyciekawe dczy jest certyfikat dla githuba
<shiira> czester: obwod drukowane
<PushUpek> mam macports ale szczerze nie wiem po co ;D chyba tylko dlatego, że django i kilka modułów pythona + postgresql instalowałem z linii poleceń :D
<Enlik> Kwpolska: github nie uzywa ca* z ego co widze i nigdy z nim nie mialem problemow, jesli chodzi o certyfikat
<Enlik> PushUpek: to już nie tylko, ale aż - przydał się
<eloy3r> hej everybody (;
<Enlik> Wit
<PushUpek> ave
<tar-gz> Yo!
<eloy3r> pobawie sie z aircrackiem ;0
<eloy3r> ..ale nie mam latopa ;)
<PushUpek> straszne...
<eloy3r> nie no, jeszcze by namierzyli jakbym uzyl .....
<tar-gz> No bo MPGK teraz namierza ...
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztk1V4utYdA
<czester> Adzia!
<czester> O nie. Kolejna kobieta.
<gjm> Bry
<Dreadlish> gdzie
<Dreadlish> kobita?
<winter> bastetmilo
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Dreadlish> kasia jest od dawna przecież
<bastetmilo> właśnie :) nie jestem nowa.
<Dreadlish> od kiedy pamiętam to jesteś
<Dreadlish> (no może nei do końca)
 * Dreadlish znalazł fermentującego tymbarka
<Dreadlish> robimy wino?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jeden to trochę za mało :(
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: kiedyś znalazłem zgazowanego kubusia.
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> może gdzieś by znalazł pare
<Dreadlish> w piwnicy
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: szukaj, szukaj.
<TheNumb> czester: o/
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> mam flasha
<TheNumb> Flashlighta
<Dreadlish> flasha od adobe
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: shit
<TheNumb> słit
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jak się tego dowiedziałeś?
<Dreadlish> youtube działa
<Dreadlish> to chyba mam
<Dreadlish> nie wiem co za lama mi zainstalowała
<Dreadlish> ale idzie nieżyć
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: wywal flasha, korzystaj z hateemelpięć
<Dreadlish> hatemelpińć mi muli
 * czester sobie gra na gitarze.
<eloy3r> czester, ile strun
<eloy3r> (;
<czester> 6.
<TheNumb> eloy3r: 4? :P
<TheNumb> czester: podpinaj do garageband!
<czester> Próbuję się nauczyć for whom the bell tolls
<czester> TheNumb: Nie, mam wzmacniacz.
<eloy3r> dawaj ac/dc, ale ty masz zapewne bas....
<czester> Nie
<czester> Mam elektryka
<eloy3r> huhuhu
<czester> Wolę Metallicę ;-)
<eloy3r> no to chopie - high way to hell
<Dreadlish> ja mam defila i nie pobijecie :D
<czester> A FWTBT jest nawet łatwe...
<czester> Właśnie się uczę takiej szybszej części
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: też mam defila :D
<PushUpek> html5 to gówno ;]
<Dreadlish> czyżby kolejny flame?
<TheNumb> PushUpek: ale nie wpierdala tak procesora.
<czester> ooooo
<czester> I brat mi zatankował samochód
<czester> :D
<czester> PIĘĘĘĘKNIE
<czester> :D
<TheNumb> czester: farciarz...
<eloy3r> O_O benzyna ?!
<eloy3r> huh
<eloy3r> xd
<czester> Za 40 dyszki
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: tylko karte graficzną - czyli u mnie procesor
<czester> Pojeżdże sobie trochę ;-)
<eloy3r> cukier moze tez kupil ? xd
<Dreadlish> za 4dyszki to 6 litra jest
<Dreadlish> czy tam 8
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a co, masz jakieś i5, i7?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: pentium m.
<Dreadlish> + integra ati z soft renderingiem
<Dreadlish> bo nie umim zrobić zamkniętych na niej
<eloy3r> h4xi0ry , wypali ? - http://tnij.org/lie2 , niedlugo lece w podroz ^^
<Dreadlish> co to krowa jest
<Dreadlish> jakis chip.pl
<Dreadlish> dawaj cos co nie szmaci
<eloy3r> przerylem gugle i to co oni pisza - nie wypala
<Dreadlish> no a jak ma wypalić?
<eloy3r> to czemu pisza o bublu ktory z gory skazany jest na blusa
<czester> No nic
<eloy3r> kazdy ma zajarke jak to czyta, gorzej jest z robota
<czester> Idę jeszcze pograć.
<eloy3r> no nic, trzeba to "rzucic w kat i zapomnienie" bo w panelu administracyjnym domeny nie ma nawet pola " Alias Name"
<TheNumb> Znowu mnie naszło żeby postawić sobie OSX86 ._.
<gjm> jakie znacie dobre grupy grające elektronike?
<czester> gjm: Goldfrapp.
<eloy3r> gjm : Zespol Szalonych Inzynierow
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: świeca dla wego mózgu
<Dreadlish> s/wego/twego/
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie zrozumiałem, ale ok.
<Dreadlish> btw. ten tymbark ma 1,5 litry
<ntat> ostatnio wyje mi wiatrak w stacjonarnym kompie i tak się zastanawiam, czy można zastąpić wiatrak odpowiednio dużym radiatorem? W końcu w blaszaku jest dużo miejsca. Tylko nie wiem, czy szybkość odbioru ciepła będzie wystarczająca
<TheNumb> ntat: jaki procek? Pentium II?
<Dreadlish> ntat: zmień paste termoprzewodzącą...
<ntat> TheNumb, nie, jakiś amd, trochę ponad 900 MHz
<eloy3r> wkurzylem sie na Per Mr. Kownackiego
<Dreadlish> i kup jakiś pporządniejszy wiatrak
<ntat> Dreadlish, no właśnie o to chodzi, żeby nie kupować;)
<ntat> a radiator mogę mieć za free:]
<Dreadlish> no to wal duży radiator
<eloy3r> Dreadlish, masz jakiegos pomysla jako zamiennik szmacierskiego artykulu z czipa ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<eloy3r> hehe
<ntat> a procki mają jakieś zabezpieczenia termiczne, czy czujniki są tylko na wiatrakach?
<Dreadlish> panie - wiatrak w sobie nic nie ma
<Dreadlish> na płytach głównych są czujniki pod prockami
<Dreadlish> i wyłącza kompa przy ~80*C chyba
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> xorg-server sie robi
<Dreadlish> a ja do wc pójde
<kklimonda> kurde, swieta za pasem, w pociagach tlok jak cholera
<ntat> Dreadlish, mylisz się, niektóre wiatraki mają czujniki temperatury
<eloy3r> moj wniosek - olac chipa , kupic iPlusa albo szajs z orendż
<Dreadlish> już widze
<Dreadlish> masz albo pwm albo non pwm
<gjm> TheNumb: i jak z tym osx'em?
<Dreadlish> nonpwm masz masa sterowanie i 12v
<Dreadlish> o ile pamiętam dobrze
<Dreadlish> z pwm masz 5v sterowanie 12v sterowanie
<TheNumb> gjm: w sensie?
<Dreadlish> z tego co pamiętam
<gjm> TheNumb: jak Ci to działa?
<TheNumb> gjm: całkiem sprawnie na czteroletnim laptopie.
<TheNumb> Z 1 GiB ramu.
<Dreadlish> mi na nietbuku chodził
<Dreadlish> z 512mb ramu ;d
<gjm> TheNumb: myślisz że lepsze to niż kupno macbook'a pod dj'owanie?
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> po co do djowania macbook =.=
<gjm> stabilność?
<czester> Ma tyle, że wielu djów gra z macbooków.
<Dreadlish> do djowania starczy dobry mixer, sampler, cd i coś jeszcze ;p
<Dreadlish> a nie sie wszyscy teraz nauczyli na komputerach to robić
<czester> Ale nie zbierzesz takiej biblioteki muzycznej.
<gjm> Dreadlish: ale ja lubię tak
<gjm> MIDI ftw
<TheNumb> gjm: ja bym i tak brał macbooka pro...
<TheNumb> Ech, ciekaweo co w tym roku wymyślą na maturę z informatyki...
<TheNumb> ciekawe*
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak czego byś nie kupił i tak dobrą kartę dźwiękową musisz kupić
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: tru.
<gjm> Dreadlish: wiem
<Dreadlish> i wtedy wychodzi że macbook jest tylko dla lansu bo sie da to zrobić na wszystkim innym
<gjm> z laptopem mam ten komfort że wszystko mam przed oczami
<gjm> podłączam kontroler i gram
<Dreadlish> ja tam wole po staremu
<Dreadlish> ok reboot
<Dreadlish> robie direct rendering
<TheNumb> ;F
<TheNumb> gjm: jak masz 5 kafli to kupuj macbooka.
<TheNumb> Mi się podoba ten sprzęt.
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> zrypałem
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> ale fajne polskie znaki mam
<Dreadlish> polecam
<gjm> TheNumb: problem w tym że nie mam
<gjm> http://gjm.rootedker.nl/trollbot.cpp
<gjm> ktoś mnie to ogarnie?
<Kwpolska> gjm: ty tez  bota piszesz?
<gjm> już z 4 miesiące
<Dreadlish> musial juz milion funkcji zamiast jednej
<Dreadlish> gjm: wiesz czemu wypierdzuje? bo len nie masz zainicjowanego
<gjm> to tylko wersja pre-pre-pre-pre-alpha
<gjm> Dreadlish: popraw ten kod jakoś to postawie Ci piwo
<gjm> trzeba te pętle wywalić bo strasznie obciąża
<gjm> nie mam do tego serca
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> chyba sprzedam xboksa
<TheNumb> sysek: 360?
<Dreadlish> łączy sie i wysyla tekst
<sysek> TheNumb: mhm
<sysek> to co zrobilo sony + valve
<sysek> mozg rozjebany
<efdejot> uzywa ktos klienta dc++ ?
<gjm> TheNumb: 720 jeszcze nie zrobili
<TheNumb> sysek: w sensie? Steam na ps3?
<sysek> TheNumb: tak
<sysek> TheNumb: i coop w portal 2
<sysek> ps3 - pc
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl2qHQFlpCE&feature=player_embedded
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jak wygląda ten steam na ps3 :#
<sysek> TheNumb: fullscreen
<sysek> na calym ekranie masz to samo co na pc
<TheNumb> ;D
<Dreadlish> gjm: trzeba zrobic tak zeby pobieral calego stringa
<Dreadlish> zakonczonego \n
<Dreadlish> bo tak to bedzie po 1 znaku pobieral
<Dreadlish> a to nie fajnie
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/w/sLC/
<sysek> gjm: zrobiles w koncu debiana ?
<ntat> używa ktoś chromium?
<gjm> sysek: jo
<gjm> ale tymczasowo
<gjm> będzie arch
<gjm> afk
<sysek> gjm: jestem z Ciebie dumny :*
<sysek> czemu arch?
<sysek> gjm: co to za terminal tak btw?
<TheNumb> :O
<TheNumb> Też muszę sobie coś takiego wystrugać.
<sysek> ale sie najadlem
<sysek> OJA
<sysek> UMRE
 * winter wrócił z browarami
<sysek> winter: kupiles mi reddsa?
<winter> sysek: trzeba było zamówić zanim poszedłem do sklepu
<sysek> fcuk
<sysek> :(
<winter> poza tym browary przez tcp/ip słabo idą
<sysek> oj tam
<Dreadlish> gjm: ciotko
<Dreadlish> gjm: chcesz poprawione?
<gjm> Dreadlish: pragnę tego
<Dreadlish> gjm: to poczekaj xorga zalacze
<gjm> TheNumb: znaczy pulpit?
<sysek> a mnbie olal
<sysek> :<
 * sysek poleaw
<gjm> winter: ta, a po UDP się rozlewają
<gjm> sysek: czemu?
<winter> lulz'
<sysek> gjm: sie pytam jaki terminal :P
<gjm> 1. szybkość wydawania oprogramowania
<gjm> sysek: to nie terminal
<sysek> a co :o
<gjm> to leafpad
<sysek> :O
<sysek> a terminal jaki masz/
<gjm> rox-term
<sysek> a moze postaw gentoo :D?
<Dreadlish> gjm: http://dreadlish.co.cc/trollbot.cpp
<gjm> Dreadlish: ok
<TheNumb> Oho, w Archu rzucili już gcc 4.6.0 jako stabilne do repo :3
<Matan[M]> bry
<Dreadlish> elo matan
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: o/
<sysek> TheNumb: koniec swiata? w gentoo nadal 4.5.5 :P
<Dreadlish> ja tam mam dalej 4.4.5
<sysek> no 4.4.5
<sysek> :P
<Dreadlish> gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.0, pie-0.4.5)
<sysek> zawsze mi sie myli
<gjm> Dreadlish: ale nie chce dalej gadać
<Dreadlish> bo mniejszy kod robi
<Dreadlish> gjm: a miał coś gadać?
 * Matan[M] jest hard. zjepsuło się chłodzenie w lapku? no problem, chłodzenie odkurzaczem jest bardziej pro :P
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: mało hard
<Dreadlish> ja to robie dmuchawą do liści
<TheNumb> C:\Users\Numb>gcc -v
<TheNumb> Nazwa 'gcc' nie jest rozpoznawana jako
<TheNumb> program wykonywalny lub plik wsadowy.
 * Matan[M] nie ma dmuchawy do liści
<gjm> Dreadlish: 'msg = "PRIVMSG #trollownia Witam!\r\n";
<gjm> Matan[M]: elo
<Dreadlish> gdzie ty to widzisz
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> wiat
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: dla tego nie było dmuchawy
<Dreadlish> wiat
<gjm> Dreadlish: musze mu jakieś synchro dorobić z odpowiedziami serwera
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> bo to powinno wysyłać dopiero po motd i joinowaniu
<gjm> ale wcześniej działało. :O
<TheNumb> sysek: ta, 4.4.5 w gentoo stable ;f
<Dreadlish> gjm: wiem dlaczego to nie działa ;D
<TheNumb> czester: pochwal się jaką ty masz wersję gcc, o ile masz.
<sysek> TheNumb: no :P
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ja mam 4.4.5 przy funtoo - kozaczysz?
<gjm> Dreadlish: why?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: funtoo a nie ~funtoo
<TheNumb> A nie, chwila.
<Dreadlish> a myślisz że co - że mam stable?
<TheNumb> W Funtoo dalej jest 4.4.5. Gut.
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ale nic
<TheNumb> A mnie znudziło kompilowanie wszystkiego od zera :(
<sysek> TheNumb: cienias :P
<TheNumb> sysek: tajm iz mani!
<TheNumb> sysek: dużo czasu zajmuje przekompilowanie KDE :(
<Dreadlish> to po co używasz kde?
<TheNumb> Bo lubię.
<sysek> fuj kde
<sysek> :(
<TheNumb> Teraz i tak wystałem sie totalnie na linuksa.
<TheNumb> Nvidia mnie delikatnie mówiąc zdenerwowała.
<TheNumb> s/wystałem/wysrałem/
<Dreadlish> use ati aka amd
<Dreadlish> to nie bedziesz umiał zrobić direct renderingu na starej karcie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie będę kupował nowego laptopa z kartą amd ;p
<Dreadlish> to nie kupuj
<tar-gz> TheNumb: wywaliłeś linucha?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ta.
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej na chwilę.
<TheNumb> Zobaczę co nvidia ma zamiar zrobić z driverami.
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> Ja nie narzekam
<tar-gz> TheNumb: z ciekawości. Co Ci nie działa?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/23679
<TheNumb> tar-gz: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160115
<DaZ> TheNumb: a oni nie naprawiali czegoś takiego w .06? :f
<TheNumb> DaZ: nie, nie naprawili.
<TheNumb> Dalej to samo.
<tar-gz> a instalowałeś stery zamknięte czy otwarte?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: zamknięte. Sram na otwarte, nie da się na nich w nic grać.
<DaZ> no nic, u mnie myka
<TheNumb> DaZ: bo nie masz karty z serii 7xxx
<TheNumb> Wszyscy z tymi kartami narzekają na drivery 270.
<DaZ> chyba, że tak
<DaZ> zawsze możesz sie cofnąć [;
<TheNumb> DaZ: w gentoo / funtoo.
<TheNumb> W Archu raczej nie ma jak.
<DaZ> jak sie uprzesz to sie da.
<TheNumb> DaZ: no raczej nie. Moduł jest kompilowany pod konkretną wersję kernela.
<DaZ> to se zbuduj swoją paczke.
<TheNumb> DaZ: nie ma sensu, z tym jeszcze bym musiał ciągnąć starszego xorga.
<TheNumb> Teraz w repo jest 1.10.1
<DaZ> to ciągnij starszego xorga :f
<TheNumb> DaZ: ta, i kompilować.
<TheNumb> Gdybym miał na to ochotę, to bym wrócił do funtoo.
<DaZ> zawsze możesz sobie z jakiegoś archiwum paczek zrzucić.
<TheNumb> DaZ: nie wiadomo czy te sterowniki się skompilują pod 2.6.38
<DaZ> to sobie sprawdź?
<TheNumb> Tak więc jak na razie zostaję przy Windozie :(
<TheNumb> DaZ: nie mam ochoty na robienie formatu co 2 dni.
<DaZ> yyyy?
<TheNumb> Mam mały dysk w laptopie.
<TheNumb> Mieści się tylko 1 OS.
<TheNumb> Reszta zawalona danymi.
<DaZ> ==> Finished making: nvidia 260.19.44-1 (Fri Apr 22 16:34:14 CEST 2011)
<DaZ> wiadomo.
<TheNumb> DaZ: skąd masz PKGBUILDa?
<DaZ> z dupy
<DaZ> weź przeczytaj jakieś faq do tego co używasz :f
<TheNumb> A może bym tak sobie minta postawił ^^
<DaZ> gl hf.
<foreste> czesc ;d
<DaZ> hej, nupku.
<foreste> czemu nobek ?
<foreste> ile mozna dorobic przez neta ?
<TheNumb> foreste: na minusie
<foreste> zeby fiskus byl spokojny ?
<foreste> x
<foreste> xd
<foreste> tzn na allegro
<mati75> 5 zł + vat
<DaZ> fiskus nigdy nie jest spokojny
<foreste> sic
<TheNumb> Zawsze ich dupa świerzbi żeby tylko się dobrać do kasy.
<foreste> ech ;/
<gronx> jak mało trzeba wdychać, żeby podatku klimatycznego nie płacić?
<foreste> to panstwwo nie demiokratyczne ..
<gronx> to państwo poje.... prawa i kolesi nie nasze
<foreste> bo chcialbym troche zarobic na leprzego pc
<foreste> nawet za 500zl kupic
<TheNumb> foreste: a co chcesz sprzedawać na Allegro ze zarobisz?
<foreste> 2 -3 letni
<TheNumb> foreste: telefon z ziemniakami?
<foreste> nie
<gronx> telefon z ziemniaka :P
<foreste> kilka kont w darkorbit ;d
<gronx> co się na bocie wylatały
<foreste> niet ;P
<foreste> gronx:  moj pc ma 6,5 roku :P
<foreste> 2004/2005
<foreste> troche modernizowany
<gronx> foreste, też mam takiego i ciongnie a lapek co na nim siedze 2007 rocznik
<gronx> foreste, wpienia mnie, że w tym durnym kraju elektronika jest taka droga
<gronx> ciągnie lol
<foreste> nowsze cpu i wiecej ram trza mi
<sysek> ja to kupie nowego kompa jak pojde do pracy :P
<foreste> ze 4 gb ;P
<foreste> 1 gb ram na pc to zamalo ;P
<sysek> ja tam mam 2 i mi styka
<gronx> foreste, 2 gb to minimum
<foreste> jak go kupowalem mial 256mb ram
<foreste> i tantetna karte asus raden 9550 xd
<foreste> i dysk  co sypnal po 2 latach
<foreste> sprint point
<foreste> i wadliwe dvd rec liteon
<foreste> ciagu 2 lat padly 3 nagrywarki mi tej firmy
<gronx> foreste, spokojnie adobe i ich wspaniały flash tak mulą że mnie to na 2 rdzeniach wnerwia, teraz wszyscy walą w komerchę i zakładają, że masz power pc lub zaraz pobiegneisz kupić
<DaZ> ja tam mam zwykłe cd liteona i jest fajne
<foreste> 3 az zapalila sie xd
<DaZ> gronx: ja jestem fajny i mam akceleracje kartą graficzną
<DaZ> [;
<TheNumb> DaZ: :O
<TheNumb> DaZ: vdupau?
<gronx> DaZ, dużo to pomaga?
<DaZ> ną.
<DaZ> troche pomaga
<DaZ> generalnie to nawet bez działa mi spoko, więc dunnolol
<foreste> i niezle kreci  talezem w liczniku :P
<foreste> DaZ:  ma pc 600w i mu zasuwa :P
<gronx> mi też działa ale wnerwia mnie to, że takie gówno robi ze sprzętów mobilnych patelnię i siorbie baterię
<DaZ> foreste: przez jakś czas mi śmigał na 350.
<DaZ> jak sie umie to sie ma.
<foreste> mhm kto ma karte co ma glod 300wat ?
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jak działa KDE na nouveau.
<foreste> xd
<DaZ> TheNumb: pewnie troche
<paulEU> witam
<DaZ> ja ci nie sprawdze, nie chce mi sie [;
<foreste> z tych wadliwych amd hd xxxx
<foreste> i gf gtx xxxx
<paulEU> powiedzcie mi jakim poleceniem włącze ręcznie interfejs sieciowy (modem jest na /dev/ttyS01)
<foreste>  xd
<paulEU> chodzi o to że z poziomu gnome jest aplecik ładny i on uruchamia bez problemu, jak toto "z palca" uruchomić?
<foreste> wvdial
<qermit> paulEU: pppd
<TheNumb> `g ppp linux
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Linux PPP HOWTO: <http://tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/>
<paulEU> ok, zaraz sprawdzimy
<DaZ> eh, jak fajnie było w końcu wyeksportować internet za ruter :3
<TheNumb> Nudzi mi się. Chyba postawię Ubuntu 11.04 na nouveau.
<TheNumb> brb
<paulEU> kurna czegoś tu nie rozumiem
<TheNumb> Dlaczego wheezy dalej ma kernel 2.6.32? oO
<hospes9> a mi nie działa 11.04 beta poczekam na finalną wersję
<hospes9> tylko 6 dni
<paulEU> foreste: powiedz mi to jakim cudem gnome się łączy z netem
<paulEU> to jest modem na usb (play)
<TheNumb> paulEU: bo za ciebie wszystko robi networkmanager.
<gronx> lepiej z 2 tyg poczekać
<paulEU> TheNumb: ok, to jak to z palca wywołać?
<TheNumb> paulEU: nie mam pojęcia, nie miałem styczności z modemami 3g :3
<paulEU> kto wie? :)
<foreste> paulEU:
<foreste> bo network manager ;P
<paulEU> foreste: nie rozumiesz mnie czy co?
<TheNumb> `g 3g modem ppp linux
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: polishlinux.org » Three UK 3G USB modem in Ubuntu Linux: <http://polishlinux.org/linux/ubuntu/three-uk-3g-modem-in-ubuntu-linux/>
<TheNumb> paulEU: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/3G_and_GPRS_modems_with_pppd
<foreste> bo uzywa gnome netwwork manager :P
<TheNumb> Wiki Archa, ale przynajmniej masz wszystko ładnie udokumentowane.
<buharin> jak zmienic login screen?
<paulEU> no dobra, niech będzie że doinstaluje toto
<buharin> jest jakaś komenda na odpalenie tego
<TheNumb> paulEU: nic nie musisz doinstalować -.-'
<TheNumb> Jeśli masz już całe bubuntu zaciągnięte.
<paulEU> TheNumb: mam postawione ubuntu 32bit, gnome ładnie wykrywa modem i działa cacy. Teraz ja chce używać icewm i tam chce włączyć ten net
<paulEU> pytanie jak wywołać ten network manager
<TheNumb> paulEU: kutwa, masz jakiś panel w tym icewm?
<paulEU> no mam ale tam nie masz tego
<paulEU> network managera gnomowego
<TheNumb> paulEU: nm-applet
<TheNumb> nm-connection-editor
<paulEU> no ale to ja już wcześniej znalazłem, jak to włączyć?
<paulEU> bo to co ty podałeś to jest konfigurator
<TheNumb> paulEU: z konsoli
<TheNumb> paulEU: ustaw żeby automatycznie się uruchamiał nm-applet
<paulEU> TheNumb, no to może być :)
<TheNumb> `g icewm autostart
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: IceWM FAQ and Howto: General FAQ - ReadMeFirst: <http://www.icewm.org/FAQ/IceWM-FAQ-1.html>
<paulEU> TheNumb: świetnie, dziękuję za pomoc
<TheNumb> paulEU: następnym razem doprecyzuj pytania.
<paulEU> w porządku, tyle lat nie używałem tego że pozapominałem
<paulEU> pamiętam że używałem wtedy pon i poff
<Matan[M]> hmmm... jak mam keya do oem win98se, to mogę gdzieś pobrać tego oema?
<Psotnick> choćby z torrentów ;)
<firemark> Matan[M]: po co ci ten system :D
<foreste> tylko  ze syf ;p
<Matan[M]> no 98se dobrze wspominam
<firemark> Caemyr: jak jest być testerem reactosa?
<Matan[M]> no ale żeby legal było, to da się jeszcze?
<Matan[M]> bo lapek jest z keyem, tylko systemu nie ma, to mu postawię 98se a co, będę szalał
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: od twojego lokalnego ``informatyka" najlepiej.
<firemark> Matan[M]: jak jest ok to sie nie boj.
<firemark> pfu jak jest key
<Matan[M]> tyle że teraz pytanko, czy mogę zassać byle jaki 98SE czy z jakiegoś specjalnego źródełka, wiem że lenovo chyba każe sobie ściągać od siebie xp i w7 bo nie dają nigdy płyt, prawdę mówiąc nie wiem jak to tam działa
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: znajdz sobie normalnego 98se bez crackow na tpb i mozesz instalowac
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: mam COA na lapku to chcę legalnością zaszpanować :P że niby mnie stać :P
<czester> Re.
<tar-gz> czester: o/
<tar-gz> Psotnick: jesteś?
<Psotnick> tak
<tar-gz> Czego mnei Kwpolska zbannował na kanale?
<tar-gz> na trollowni
<Psotnick> a bo ja wiem
<Psotnick> chyba za tą tonę pytań ostatnio
<tar-gz> ...
<Psotnick> skoro reason: Idiotom wstęp wzbroniony
<tar-gz> Jaką tone ytań?
<Psotnick> mam gdzieś w logach
<Psotnick> poszukać Ci?
<tar-gz> a dobra nie będe polemizował z tym ciulem
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: ty fajo where are you?
<Psotnick> chcesz to wejdź
<Psotnick> już możesz
<Psotnick> przynajmniej tak sądzę
<tar-gz> sram to. Po 15 minutach ten wyznawca Archa mnie zbannuje
<Psotnick> to Cię odbanuję ;p
<Psotnick> nie kłóć się z nim i tyle ;D
<tar-gz> przeca ja sie o nic nie pokłóciłem.
<tar-gz> Ja nawet do niego literki nie napisałem
<Psotnick> no wiem ;)
<Psotnick> jemu czasem odwala
<tar-gz> On jest popsuty
<Psotnick> uu
<tar-gz> widziałeś jego desktop?
<Psotnick> dupa zbita
<Psotnick> widziałem
<Ciaho_> co ma na desktopie?
<tar-gz> takie wielkie KW
<tar-gz> w menu KW
<tar-gz> jeszce mu brakuje na lodówce KW
<Ciaho_> :D
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: wrooong
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: dawno nie widziales mojego desktopu
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: a bana dostales za bycie idiota.
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: ;*
<tar-gz> możesz mnie pocałować w dupe
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/costamwinternetach.jpg
<czester> LOL
<czester> Co za debile
<czester> Terminami gitarowymi...
<czester> Jakby ten kanał podłączyć pod bramkę szumów to by nic ze wzmacniacza nie było słychać.
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: zalatw se unbana u innego admina
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: juz mam unbana
<tar-gz> ale Cie sram
<czester> Przestańcie, drogie dzieci.
<DaZ> ty nie rozumiesz!
<czester> Nie rozumiem
<DaZ> ja też nie do końca
<czester> Ja jestem tępym chujem i niczego nie rozumiem ;-)
<DaZ> ale to jakieś 2noobs1cup w stylu irc-rpg chyba :f
<czester> Chyba tak ;-)
<lisu> o/
<winter> \o
<eloy3r> hej wszystkim
<czester> Gej wszystkim.
<winter> czester: !!!
<czester> Czego?
<winter> gówna psiego.
<winter> cześć
<czester> To przyjemności ;-)
 * winter Gorączka
<czester> O. Jest nowy House ;-)
<czester> Będzie co oglądać.
<eloy3r> czester, nie jestes godny zeby wymawiac to nazwisko
<czester> Bo?
<eloy3r> bo tylko ludzie z drewniana laska w plomienie i kulawa noga moga go uzywac
<czester> Tak jak myślałem, pierdolenie ;-)
<eloy3r> ee, ty nie pierdol, najebalem sie w chuj xd
<czester> To masz fajnie. Przykro mi.
<eloy3r> heh
<czester> To tak przykro najebać się i usiąść przed komputer. Patologia.
<eloy3r> nie, najebac mozna sie vim'em :)
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: jezdym
<matti__> jak sprawdzić jaki program korzysta z wybramego portu?
<kklimonda> matti__: tyle samo by ci zajelo zapytanie google - poszukaj o lsof i netstat
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: lżejszy jest slack  czy arch?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: a lżejszy jest system bez niczego na starcie czy system bez niczego na starcie?
<anemus> lżejszy czy szybszy odwieczny dylemat ;P
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> lepsza optymalizacja można
<Dreadlish> arch jest na i686 a slack na i386
<Dreadlish> ale na dzisiejszych komputerach to takie niewidoczne niuanse
<Dreadlish> dopiero jak masz całkiem nieoptymalny algorytm to widać różnicę
<Ciaho> używal ktoś kiedyś takiego wynalazku? http://allegro.pl/adapter-z-pc-laptop-na-tv-svga-s-video-vga-rca-km4-i1559141796.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3epz5tc> (at allegro.pl)
<Ciaho> kanały mi sie powaliły :X
<Dreadlish> między -O2 a -O3 w gcc ;d
<Dreadlish> Ciaho: to tak jakbyś podłączył vga tylko na osobnych przewodach
<anemus> Dreadlish, w zasadzie to można powiedzieć, że arch to ulepszony slack
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tylko inne skrypty startowe
<Dreadlish> i menadżer paczek jakikolwiek
<anemus> dlatego ulepszony...
 * winter The Heat 1980
<DaZ> oj ubuntki, co wy wiecie o archu.
<eloy3r> DaZ - hahahahah
<winter> a co pisowiec może wiedzieć
<eloy3r> nie uzywaj tego w liczbie mnogiej, ja sam nie jestem ekspertem ale duzo ludzi zna sie
<DaZ> winter: twój ból dupy nadaje sie do księgi rekordów [;
<anemus> DaZ: a widziałeś na tym kanale ubuntki?
<DaZ> często.
<winter> DaZ: milcz pisowcu zawszony
<winter> pisior
<DaZ> ♥
 * winter The Heat 1980
<wujek> przerzucił się ktoś z Was z gnome2 na 3 shella i jest zadowolony?
<Diabelko> gdyby nie to "jest zadowolony" to może być kogoś znalazł
<eloy3r> gnome 3 -scierwo na tle linuksa
<TheNumb> Diabelko: +1
<Diabelko> eloy3r: kolejny fanboj windowsa, który nie ma pojęcia o niczym?
<TheNumb> Do paźdzernika wytrzymam z gnome 2.32.
<eloy3r> windblowsa - po pierwsze, gnome 3 - mam pojecie - ze jest brzydki
<Diabelko> eloy3r: przynajmniej jesteś szczery, bo nie zaprzeczyłeś o braku pojęcia.
<Diabelko> Przynajmniej nie do końca ;)
<TheNumb> Diabelko: przecież napisał, że ma pojęcie. To już jest samo w sobie zaprzeczeniem.
<eloy3r> Diabelko, jestes dowciapny jak taczka z gnojem - moja riposta :) gnome 3 to scierwo a ty go nie bron
<paulEU> eloł
<TheNumb> eloy3r: tępy czy głupi? On wcale nie broni GNOME3.
<Diabelko> eloy3r: nie bronię gnome 3, bo nie jest ciekawe i dobre, ale jednak gdy widzę ludzi bez pojęcia o elementarnych kwestiach nie jestem w stanie powstrzymać się przed skomentowaniem tego :>
<eloy3r> gnome shell 3
<Diabelko> TheNumb: daj spokój, tylko trochę.
<TheNumb> Diabelko: byłem w kościele, muszę odreagować. Prawie mnie spaliło.
<eloy3r> Diabelko, a wiec wlasnie, mowie ze jest ble - mam racje, a to ze ty domyslasz sie ze ja... prosze cie..
<czester> Komentować może sobie co chce.
<czester> I jak chce.
<TheNumb> Dopóki nie przekracza pewnej granicy.
<czester> I może bronić czego chce.
<czester> Nie.
<eloy3r> panowie - wolnosc slowa.
<TheNumb> eloy3r: która kończy się tam, gdzie zaczyna się wolność drugiego człowieka.
<paulEU> czy ktoś tutaj zauważył dziwny błąd że czasami na stronach w FF gdzie jest flash - wywala się plugin i pokazują sie dziwne czarne znaki - tak jakby grafika nie odświeżała całkowicie strony
<TheNumb> czester: misiu, skąd bierzesz kolejne buildy Liona?
<czester> TheNumb: Z internetu.
<TheNumb> paulEU: install chromium [SOLVED]
<Diabelko> TheNumb: z internetu?
<TheNumb> czester: szybko wrzucają na łorez?
<czester> nie ;-P
<paulEU> TheNumb: to znany błąd?
<TheNumb> paulEU: też tak miałem. Podałem Ci rozwiązanie ;p
<Diabelko> TheNumb: "Panie doktorze, Dorotka ma problemy z bolesnymi miesiączkami..." -"Zrób se chłopca! [SOLVED]"
<eloy3r> TheNumb, nie klocmy sie o rzeczy malo istotne, a to ze wy myslicie ze mam "elementarny zasob" wasze zdanie, ktore (nie)szanuje, i mam gdzies co inni o mnie mysla, dla mnie licze sie ja, i to wszystko, teraz jestem /away na polgodzinki
<TheNumb> Diabelko: dokładnie tak.
<paulEU> TheNumb: spoko, chrome mam :)
<TheNumb> eloy3r: egocentryk.
<eloy3r> TheNumb, dodaj jeszcze mizantrop
<TheNumb> eloy3r: as you wish, mizantrop.
<czester> What-fuckin-ever
<czester> eloy3r: Idź jak chcesz, nie musisz się tym chwalić.
<eloy3r> teraz dziekuje
<DaZ> jur inglisz so gut
<eloy3r> ok, zw
<wujek> no nic, dzięki za odpowiedź ;]
<wujek> w takim razie sobie przetestuję
<Kwpolska> 20:37 < eloy3r> windblowsa - po pierwsze, gnome 3 - mam pojecie - ze jest brzydki
<TheNumb> wujek: na ubuntu?
<Kwpolska> gnome3 jest ladne, ale nie funkcjonalne
<TheNumb> wujek: licz się z tym, że jak dodasz ppa z gnome3 to sobie spieprzysz system. Nawet ppa-purge nie sprzątnie tego syfu.
<eloy3r> kw - to byl sarkazm dla kochanego madrali.
<wujek> TheNumb: aż tak źle? :D
<TheNumb> eloy3r: podobno miałeś być /away
<Diabelko> eloy3r: zaiste cięta to była riposta
<wujek> mam czysty system, więc w sumie dużo nie stracę - najwyżej 1-2h
<Diabelko> wujek: zrób se backupa na pendrojwie
<wujek> nie ma co backupować
<czester> Idę po herbatę. Fajniej się będzie czytało jak się gnojem obrzucacie ;-)
<TheNumb> czester: jaką?
<TheNumb> Może zieloną?
<TheNumb> Jak tak to mi też zrób...
<wujek> dorwałem starego lapka i mam sprzęt do zabawy :)
<Diabelko> Zieloną gunpowdera, albo lapsanga
 * Dreadlish jest wkurzony i nie chce mu sie iść po herbate
<wujek> bez żadnych danych
<Diabelko> najlepsze herbaty
<eloy3r> TheNumb, jestem na away - spostrzegawczy, ale w panelu ikonka od irc mi mrygala i spojrzalem -.-
<TheNumb> eloy3r: nie wiem czy jesteś na away. Nie mam listy userów. Standardowy layout irssi ;]
<Dreadlish> przeciez nawet nie widac
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: i nie musisz
<eloy3r> TheNumb, a wiec wlasnie, to po co gadasz, wpisalem ladnie /away
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: cego nie widac
<Kwpolska> 20:49 -!-  away     : Jestem zajęty
<Dreadlish> mnie nie widac kto jest "away"
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: /wii idiota
<Dreadlish> dopiero jak whoisa zrobie
<Dreadlish> a nie chce mi sie whoisa robić
<TheNumb> Który dzisiaj jest?
<TheNumb> 22?
<Dreadlish> 22
<Dreadlish> tak
<TheNumb> To za 6 dni będą latali ze sraką w gaciach że im ubuntu 11.04 nie działa :3
<_Michal__> witam, ma ktos moze skrypt na revange kick do irssi?
<wujek> kopisz się z kolegami na zmianę? :P
<wujek> *kopiesz
<TheNumb> `g revenge kick irssi
<Kwpolska> _Michal__: reka v1.0
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: friends.pl's readme ===================== ========= * About ...: <http://toxcorp.com/irc/irssi/friends/current/README>
<TheNumb> `g revenge kick irssi script
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: friends_shasta.pl - web::irssi::scripts: <http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/friends_shasta.pl>
<_Michal__> TheNumb: przekopalem juz 10 stron googli i nic nie ma
<_Michal__> /wc
<Enlik> Bez pożegnania?
<TheNumb> Niewychowany.
<TheNumb> :P
<_Michal__> dowidzenia :)
<Enlik> Wypada odpowiedzieć: do widzenia, towarzyszu.
<Enlik> Możesz teraz z czystym sumieniem wpisać /wc
<TheNumb> albo /kibel
<Enlik> /wc jednak krócej, choć /kibel bardziej swojsko
<TheNumb> O, poszedł.
<Dreadlish> ciotka poszła
<TheNumb> Zaraz pewnie wróci ;f
<Dreadlish> no
<Enlik> O, lubicie go
<TheNumb> Enlik: widać? :}
<Enlik> Wiesz, czytam tak między wierszami. :)
<Kwpolska> Enlik: dzieki za pomysl. /alias kibel wc
<Kwpolska> s/. /.  /
<paulEU> czy wiadomo kiedy będzie nowe ubu?
<TheNumb> paulEU: za 6 dni.
<paulEU> ojć, to chyba niepotrzebnie wgrywałem ubu 10.10 ;)
<paulEU> no ale zobaczymy co będzie
<glucik> hej
<glucik> wiecie moze jak usunac z listy do pobierania wygasłą paczkę ?
<glucik> chodzi o  http://ppa.launchpad.net//jfi/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Package
<glucik> co chwile chce mi ją pobrac i nie moze
<lisu> glucik: wywal z repo i po sprawie.
<hospes9> piszę ktoś w c++
<hospes9> ??
<paulEU> hospes9: chyba pomyliłeś kanały ;)
<TheNumb> hospes9: ja rysuję.
<TheNumb> Umiem jeszcze szydełkować w C++.
<hospes9> hehe
<glucik> jest tu kto
<glucik> ?
<sysek> nie
<crusty> ja rysuję w assemblerze
<crusty> lamki
<crusty> ;)
<TheNumb> A ja rysuję w excelu.
<TheNumb> http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/34610/Rysowanie_w_Excelu
<Matan[M]> który sądzicie lepszy ten http://allegro.pl/mini-chlodzenie-laptopa-hz-uc-738-i1571795419.html czy ten http://allegro.pl/39793-hama-wentylator-do-laptopa-okazja-i1563091664.html
<Matan[M]> idea jest taka żeby wymusić cyrkulacje zewnętrznym wentylatorem bo w środku nie ma chłodzenia aktywnego, jest tylko pasywne na radiatorach
<Dreadlish> nie tu matan
<paulEU> Matan[M]: naprawić laptopa i tyle
<paulEU> albo do kosza
<Matan[M]> Pabl0Escobar: pierwsze, nie dostanę nigdzie kompletu chłodzenia do starego satellite, drugie nie opłaca mi się, trzecie, jest naprawione tylko teraz trzeba wentylator
<Matan[M]> tab fail...
<Matan[M]> paulEU: ^
<paulEU> a który model?
<paulEU> satellite miałeś?
<paulEU> masz
<Matan[M]> paulEU: 2600-s202
<paulEU> ah, to miałem starszego
<Matan[M]> paulEU: tam jest lany radiator z alu, padł wentyaltor albo prądzisza nie daje na niego
<Matan[M]> więc uciąłem taśmówką go na pół, połowa siedzi zamontowana i chłodzi cpu a drugi miedziany chłodzi gpu
<Matan[M]> teraz tylko tam podmuchać i będzie działało
<paulEU> aha
<Matan[M]> paulEU: ogólnie to go dzisiaj odkurzaczem chłodziłem i działał, ale odkurzacz raczej na dłuższą metę dobry nie jest
<paulEU> odkurzaczem?? lol
<paulEU> odkurzacz sporo watów ciągnie :D
<Matan[M]> paulEU: nie mam dmuchawy do liści to nie miałem czym zaszaleć
<paulEU> dobra, znikam
<vasco> panowie/panie mam sprawe
<vasco> usiluje zainstalowac debiana ale ten upomina sie o cd-roma :/
<vasco> zna ktos jakis trick na ominiecie tego ?
<vasco> dodam ze instalacje chce zrobic z dysku hdd (brak cd-romu i mozliwosci botowania z pena)
<TheNumb> vasco: debootstrap
<vasco> tylko jak skoro dyski w tamtym kompie sa czyste ?
<Dreadlish> livecd
<TheNumb> vasco: netboot?
<vasco> mhm czyli mam pobrac obraz livcd wpakowac na hdd zbotowac i dopiero wtedy, dobrze rozumuje ?
<TheNumb> vasco: a w jaki sposób możesz się dostać do tego dysku?
 * DaZ już sie zgubił w logice
<PushUpek> vasco: możesz na usb livecd zrobić
<TheNumb> PushUpek: pisał że nie da rady.
<vasco> tego kompa nie da sie zbotowac z usb
<PushUpek> a sorry, nie doczytałem ;D
<vasco> gdyby dalo rade poradzilbym sobie bo juz nie raz tak instalowalem na innych :)
<vasco> mam do dyspozycji dwa hdd i ewentualnie po sieci ale tego wolalbym uiknac bo jeszcze tego nie robilem
<vasco> a nie bede ukrywal ze czas mi sie konczy :/
<TheNumb> vasco: netboot!
<vasco> mozesz mi z tak ogolnie powiedziec jak to sie je ?
<foreste> z kechapem ;p
<TheNumb> I dżemorem.
<vasco> hehe zabawne
<hospes9> a co wogóle bios bota z usb nie ma??
<TheNumb> Mój 11 letni pc umie zabutować z usb.
<vasco> widziales na PII botowanie z usb ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> plop i heja
<vasco> no to cholera trafilem na zloma ktory nie potrafi
<vasco> flop wszystko fajnie naped by sie znalazl gorzej z wsadem do niego :)
<foreste> airborn: fajna dp ma gre tygodnia ;p
<airborn> możliwe
<airborn> ;)
<hospes9> a to stacjonarny?
<foreste> stacionarny ktory ma 15 lat :P
<vasco> taa stary stacjonarny PII
<vasco> i chce go przeznaczyc na maly serwer domowy do plikow itp
<TheNumb> vasco: chyba żartujesz oO
<Dreadlish> to zrób na nim dysk większy niż 5gb...
<foreste> brak boot cd ?
<hospes9> a masz drugi stacjonar pod ręką
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ja mam starego stacjonarnego z dyskiem 80G i nie wiem co z nim zrobić ._.
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> zależy jak oceniamy starość
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> popieprzyło mi sie z 486 ...
<hospes9> hehe ja do dzisiaj jade na kompie 80gb
<Dreadlish> ja jade na 30gb i co>
<Dreadlish> w p4 mam wsadzone 60gb
<czester> Ja 500G. I mi za mało.
<Dreadlish> czester: masz kase - kup więcej
<TheNumb> czester: mam 1TB na zewnętrznym i nie wiem co z tym zrobić.
<hospes9> czester : usuń pornole
<czester> Jakbym miał 1T w komputerze to bym też miał za mało.
<czester> hospes9: usunąłem.
<vasco> TheNumb: z czym zartuje ?
<Dreadlish> to kup sobie 4x1tb i zrób sobie raida
<TheNumb> vasco: z tym serwerem
<Dreadlish> albo 8x2tb
<czester> W laptopie?
<vasco> bo ?
<Dreadlish> akuratnie wyjdzie ci tyle ile za macbooka
<foreste> zaraz mi cpu urwie z lapki :<
<hospes9> heh pracował ktoś ma mac??
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/376560/
<foreste> lapka napedzania petium 1 ;p
<foreste> z mmx ;p
<TheNumb> Dobra, niech się zaktualizuje kernel na dziadziu...
<foreste> ja nie moge doczekac kde 4.6 :<
<TheNumb> foreste: chyba 4.7
<TheNumb> 4.6 już dawno jest.
<foreste> mam 4.4 :<
<foreste> juz dawno powinien byc w debach ..
<hospes9> oo kde już 4.7 ma być ja ostatnie jekie widziałem 3.6
<TheNumb> foreste: a no tak, debilnian ^^
<TheNumb> To sobie jeszcze poczekasz.
<foreste> tfu
<foreste> jestem na debian sid atu nadal starocie ;p
<Dudi> kde 3.6 zajmowalo 100MB ramu, 4.7 może żreć giga :)
<foreste> 4.4
<foreste> zre malo ;p
<hospes9> mnie jakoś nie cieszą zmiany w środowiskach graficznych ja czekam aż coś w samym oprogramowaniu coś fajnego się zmieni
<Dudi> ma duzo bugów
<foreste> mam 1 gb
<Dudi> wazniejsze ze kadu jest nowe :P
<en0x> kadu ssie
<foreste> ylen rox ;p
<czester> O kadu jest brzydkie...
<hospes9> będzie ubuntu 11.04 i co z tego jak to tylko zmiana numerku
<foreste> tlen
<hospes9> ekg2
<Dudi> ekg2 obsluguje numery gg powyzej 15mln?
<foreste> ja uzywam tlen ;p
<hospes9> ekg2 i wreście obsługa nowych nr
<hospes9> tak
<foreste> ja top jestem ;p
<hospes9> tulko nie ma ekg w deb
<foreste> uzywam tlen 7 ;p
<foreste> for linux xd
<TheNumb> adium jest fajne :D
<en0x> przecie adium to pidgin
<en0x> ;]
<en0x> libpurple uzywa
<en0x> czyli jeden wal
<TheNumb> en0x: ładniejszy niż pidgin.
<foreste> tlen 7 najlepiej robiony pod linux
<en0x> tlen
<en0x> wez chlopie wyjdz
<TheNumb> Tlenowi podziękowałem już jakiś czas temu.
<foreste> wersja pod windows ma ciagle crash ;p
<Dudi> bo windows pirat :P
<hospes9> a tlen 7 obsługuje już rozmowy tlenfon
<hospes9> ??
<foreste> e nie ;p
<hospes9> to shit
<foreste> hospes9:  nie do ciebie
<TheNumb> hospes9: co to kutwa jest tlenfon?
<foreste> mowilem ze pirata nie mam ;p
<szkodnik> TheNumb, to usluga voip nalezaca do o2
<foreste> wy tu macie lewe wersje ;p
<hospes9> http://www.tlenofon.pl/
<foreste> lacze blokuja torentami ;p
<Dudi> lepszy torrent niz tor :P
<hospes9> foreste: z ciekawości wgrałem tlen-a 7 i jakoś bez zmian od wersji 6
<foreste> hospes9:  ale sa 2 wersje
<hospes9> najlepszy to pigdin i nic tego nie zmieni oczywiście z graficznych
<foreste> dla wun i dla linuxa ;p
<hospes9> foreste:jakie
<hospes9> aha
<foreste> http://tlen.pl/download_linux.php
<foreste> :p
<Dudi> tlen ma reklamy?
<foreste> nie
<hospes9> no wiem przecież toć wgrałem na ubuntu
<foreste> dla linuxa ;p
<hospes9> tak dla linuxa
<Dudi> a dają src tego tlena? :P
<foreste> ladny jest ;p
<foreste> niet ;p
<hospes9> tlenlinux-7.0.2.1.bin
<Dudi> grunt to dobry dekompilator do C :)
<hospes9> foreste: ja powiem że kiedyś tylko tlen
<hospes9> nara
<eloy3r> quit
<31NAAC744> Male pytanie dziala Wam GG, od godziny nie chce mi sie polaczyc, Tlen zaskakuje
<Dudi> mi dziala
<31NAAC744> wiec chyba w kraju laczy a z zagranicy nie chce, ostatnio Tlen nie zaskakiwal :(
<Thogrin> doberek
<Dreadlish> chyba raczej wieczór
<Thogrin> niektorzy dopiero zaczynaja swoj dzien :D
<Dreadlish> tak wcześnie wstali?
<Dreadlish> spania nie mają?
<Thogrin> dobra koniec uprzejmosci bo za slodko sie zrobi :D po prade do Was przybylem z mrocznych odchlani windowsowego ogupienia
<Thogrin> porade*
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> wal
<Thogrin> czy majac dysk podzielony juz na partycje, moge jedn z nich uzyc do intalacji ubuntu ? czy tak jak to w windzie musi to byc partycja systemowa ?
<Dreadlish> partycja systemowa - co to za określenie w ogóle
<Dreadlish> jest partycja podstawowa i rozszerzona
<Dreadlish> i może jeszcze aktywna (bootowalna)
<Dreadlish> poza tym innych określeń normalnie nie ma ;p
<Dudi> mozesz te partycje usunac i na tym miejscu zrobic partycje linuxow
<Dudi> e
<Thogrin> ale nie powinno sie to gryzc z winda ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dudi> jasne ze nie
<Dreadlish> to nie windows + windows
<Thogrin> no i git :) wolalem zapytac bo dawno juz zardzewialem w tej tematyce :/
<Dudi> brzmi jak by to mowil proktolog :P
<Thogrin> Dudi - jak sie czegos nie robi przez lata to wiedza umyka :P
<Dudi> ja mam tak samo z windowsem... kiedys pol dnia ustawialem siec zeby polaczyl sie do dhcp...
<Dudi> to bylo gorsze niz instalacja ubuntu
<Thogrin> a co tu do ustawiania :D
<Thogrin> hehe widze zdezenie dwoch swiatow :D
<Thogrin> mam nadzieje ze linux mnie troche rozrusza
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: systemowa to tam gdzie system zainstalowany
<Thogrin> jacekowski nie
<Thogrin> nie o to mi chodzio :)
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: czyli u mnie w zasadzie wszystkie partycje
<Dreadlish> oprócz /home
<Dreadlish> to jest taki śmieszny podział
<Dudi> na tej drugiej zrob rozszezona i pusc tam logiczne partycje linuxowe
<Dudi> grub ruszy linuxa z logicznej
<Thogrin> mialem na mysli to ze w instaltorze windowsa po formacie i utworzeniu partycji domyslne nazwy to systemow c: i dalej partycja 1,2,itd
<Dudi> tylko windows sie kladzie na logicznej
<Dreadlish> ta jezu wszystko ruszy z logicznej
<Dreadlish> Dudi: fail. nie kładzie sie
<Dreadlish> tzn. 98 sie kładzie
<jacekowski> Thogrin: domyslne nazwy
<Dreadlish> ale np. 2003 nie
<Dudi> mi sie kladl... grub-0.97
<jacekowski> Thogrin: windows rownie dobrze sobie da rade z d:
<Dudi> ale to byl staroc
<Thogrin> mi nie chcial
<Thogrin> dlatego sie pytalem
<Thogrin> :)
<jacekowski> to cos zle robiles
<jacekowski> bo mi ruszyl
<jacekowski> zdarzalo mi sie ze czasem mi sie na d: zainstalowal przez przypadek
<jacekowski> a to ogolnie jest zle
<jacekowski> bo kupa programow roznych sobie nie radzi z tym
<jacekowski> bo szukaja plikow w c:\windows i tyle
<Thogrin> a to nie system prypadkiem wydaje polecenia gdzie maja szukac ?O.o
<Dudi> z tymi literami to juz wogole jest dramat, bo one w zasadzie na nic nie pokazuja, mozna je przemapowac
<jacekowski> Thogrin: system ustawia zmienne %windir% i podobne
<jacekowski> Thogrin: ale niektore programy je olewaja i szukaja gdzie im sie podoba
<Dreadlish> litery to taki szajs
<Dreadlish> w boot.ini nie ma żadnych liter
<Dudi> literki sa na wyzszej warstwie
<Dreadlish> porównywanie do OSI?
<jacekowski> pfff
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> temat skończony
<Dudi> jaki kolejny?
<Dreadlish> i tak wszyscy wiedzą że jedyną słuszną identyfikacją jest /dev/{s,h}d*
<jacekowski> \Device\Harddisk0\Partition1 jest jedyna sluszna identyfikacja
<Dudi> czemu nie /dev/ad?s* :P
<Thogrin> to skoro tacy chetni jestescie do pomocy - z czym moge miec problemy przy pierwszym kontakcie z linuksem ?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: to nie #windows :>
<Thogrin> no moze nie pierwszym (backtrack na tutorialach byl kiedys tam ale nic samodzielnie)
<Dudi> z kernelem, z libami, z linkerem, z pamiecią...
<Thogrin> ale forum pewnie poruszalo juz te tematy ?
<Dudi> a tak na powaznie, to ubuntu jest dosc idioto odporny...
<Dudi> w porownaniu do np archa
<Dudi> jesli umiesz czytac i lubisz gugla, poradzisz sobie, bez obaw :)
<Thogrin> na poczatek musi byc idioto odporne :P czuje sie jak dziecko a amisia :D
<Thogrin> z*
<Thogrin> i nie wiem jeszcze z czym to sie je
<Dudi> podstawowa zasada brzmi, jak nie zepsujesz, to sie nie nauczysz...
<Thogrin> niby prawda
<Dudi> co zamierzasz robic na tym ubuntu? jakies serwery czy instalacja flasha i ogladanie parodii avatara?
<Thogrin> nie :) chce sie poduczyc i mysle ze przesiasc sie z windy calkowicie
<Dudi> jesli chodzi o desktopowa prace, to tam raczej ciezko cokolwiek zepsuc
<Thogrin> z/w relog
<Thogrin> wiesz najbardziej obawiam sie swoich przyzwyczajen obecnych :P ze nie znajde odpowiednikow do aplikacji itp
<Thogrin> do tego dochodzi to ze lubie pograc w nowsze tytuly
<Thogrin> i nie wiem jak to wszystko wyglada na linuksie
<Dudi> ale ty nie rezygnujesz z windy puki co...
<Dudi> wiec nie ma tego problemu
<Dudi> w ubuntu prawdopodobnie nawet nie bedziesz musial uzywac shella
<Dudi> wiec bedzie ci latwiej sie przestawic, na czlowieka myslacego
<jacekowski> Thogrin: olej, na linuxa nie ma nic
<jacekowski> Thogrin: gier praktycznie brak, i ciagle sie cos psuje
<Dudi> jak sie poszuka to gierek jest nawet sporo
<Dudi> i duzo na openglu dziala
<Thogrin> zobaczymy jak to bedzie - jak dudi powiedzial narazie z windy nie rezygnuje a dodatkowa wiedza sie przyda
<Dreadlish> 1st
<Dudi> winde trzymaj sobie do gier, na ubuntu sie pobaw z reszta, a jak bedziesz cos robic na windzie, cos ala autocad, to mozesz ja postawic na wirtualce na linuxie... ja tak robie, nie narzekam
<Thogrin> ambicji na autocada nie mam - najdalej photoshop i aftereffects, ale to chyba pod linuxem chodzi
<Dudi> photoshop to nie wiem, nie uzywam, marny ze mnie picasso
<DaZ> dunnolol, mnie sie wydaje, że to całe wine nawet zaczyna działać powoli
<foreste> Z uwagi na różne warunki obsługi Linuxa, prosimy o pozyskanie sterowników ze strony internetowej producenta danego układu.
<foreste> Większość dostawców sprzętu/oprogramowania nie zapewnia już wsparcia dla Win9X/ME. Jeśli sterowniki do Win9X/ME będą nadal dostępne, to zostaną one opublikowane na naszej stronie.
<foreste> nA STRONIE GIGABYTE ;P
<foreste> ups caps
<Dudi> potrzebujesz sterowniki do win98?
<foreste> nie
<foreste> tylko patrcir
<foreste> kiedys linux byl smieciem
<Dudi> powinien przeszukac stare dyskietki :P
<foreste> na zadnej stronie nie bylo mowy o linux
<Dudi> nadal z niektorymi sterownikami na linuxa jest ciezko
<foreste> a zbadalem proces nauki infy w gimazjum
<foreste> w gimnazjum co kiedys bylem
<Dudi> i co wyszlo?
<foreste> wymagaja ksiazki co jest o ubuntu
<foreste> a nie ucza go
<foreste> omijaja jego robia ms office
<foreste> przez 2 lata ..
<Dudi> bo tam motloch sie uczy, czego sie spodziewales?
<Thogrin> normalne
<Dudi> ze rypia asma?
<Dudi> nie, normalni to oni sa osobno, razem to motloch
<Thogrin> poza tym - dzieciaki w wieku gimnazjalnym wiedza o wiele wiecej niz program ich ma nauczyc
<Dudi> ostatnio wyczytalem ciekawa informacje
<foreste> zygac mi na nasza edukacje chce ;p
<Dudi> wrzucajac dzieciakow z podstawowek do gimnazjum, tasuja sie, i od nowa musza wyrabiac sobie pozycje w grupach, przez to wzrasta w gim agresja uczniow
<Thogrin> samczy instynkt przywodczy
<jacekowski> Thogrin: nie do konca
<jacekowski> Thogrin: jak ja chodzilem do gim to niektorzy nie wiedzieli jak sie komputer wlacza
<jacekowski> a to nie bylo tak dawno temu
<Thogrin> domyslam sie ze bylo to juz kilka lat temu
<jacekowski> hmmm a moze bylo
<Thogrin> wierz mi ze teraz czasy sie zmienily :)
<jacekowski> to juz czasy p4 byly
<Thogrin> juz ? Xd
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> 6 lat temu
<jacekowski> hmm
<Dudi> ja zaczynalem w podstawowce na i386 40MHz...
<jacekowski> mniej nawet
<jacekowski> nom
<Dudi> p4 to byloby dla mnie wtedy marzenie :P
<jacekowski> ja mowie o gim
<foreste> =ja tam stary intel core bym chcial <3
<Thogrin> jacekowski - teraz w szkolach juz wifi jest a dzieciaki z netbookami biegaja
<jacekowski> nie wierze ze tak sie cos zmienilo przez te kilka lat
<Thogrin> podaje na przykladzie mojego brata
<foreste> maja biegac ;p
<Dudi> moze sprzet w pracowniach jest lepszy, ale dalej uczniom nie chce sie pracowac, jada po najmniejszym minimum
<jacekowski> ja bylem jeden z pierwszych rocznikow co szedl do gimnazjum
<Thogrin> ja bylem 2
<Dudi> na tobie testowano te reforme, kroliczku :)
<jacekowski> drugi albo trzeci rocznik co do gimnazjum szedl
<jacekowski> i o ile komputery w szkolach byly jak juz do gimnazjum szedlem
<jacekowski> to niewiele ludzi pojecie o tym mialo
<jacekowski> a w polsce jest system rownania do najslabszego to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, ms office jest bardzo praktyczna umiejetnoscia
<jacekowski> bo zdziwisz sie ile ludzi dalej formatuje tekst spacjami
<Thogrin> dobra spacja nie jest zla ;)
<Dudi> lepszy od spacji jest bialy znak (koloru bialego), masakruje automaty antyplagiatowe :)
<Thogrin> :)
<Thogrin> alt 0160 ?
<jacekowski> eh
<jacekowski> widac zaden z was jeszcze nie pracuje
<Thogrin> no nie... o 1 w nocy do pracy nie pojde - nie ma bata
<jacekowski> jak wam przyjdzie napisac dokumentacje do czegos
<Dudi> do czego np?
<jacekowski> urzadzenia
<jacekowski> i siedzisz tydzien i skladasz
<jacekowski> i piszesz tego latexa
<Dreadlish> morał - nie pisać dokumentacji
<Dreadlish> albo unikac
<jacekowski> a na dodatek trzeba sama tresc napisac
<Dreadlish> nie no lol.
<Thogrin> albo miec od tego ludzi :D
<jacekowski> o ile sklad moze sa ludzie
<jacekowski> to sama tresc trzeba samemu
<jacekowski> a potem trzeba zweryfikowac czy to wszystko jest spojne z samym urzadzeniem i samo z soba
<jacekowski> bo czy sie przez przypadek nie uzylo innej nazwy na cos i takie rzeczy
<Thogrin> to co Ty opisujesz jesli mozna wiedziec ?
<jacekowski> zarzadzanie energia budynku chocby
<Dudi> hehe, pracowalem w jednej firmie co sie tym zajmowala, ale ja niczego nie dokumentowalem :)
<Dudi> tyle ze dotyczylo to fabryk
<jacekowski> ostatnio trafilem na ciekawy kawalek ze wyjscie z PLC na rysunkach jest opisane FUEL DUMP ( sluzy do zrzucania paliwa z wyzszych pieter do zbiornika w piwnicy w razie pozaru, bo w piwnicy jest zbiornik na 40000 litrow, a potem na 22,43,47 pietrze sa po 1000l )
<Dudi> a jak zbiornik peknie to ogien nie pojdzie po rurze do drugiego zbiornika?
<jacekowski> a w samym wydruku programu PLC to wyjscie jest opisane jako fire dampers close
<jacekowski> Dudi: dlatego paliwo jest zrzucane od razu po wykryciu pozaru
<jacekowski> i zawory sa co kawalek
<Dudi> no to powinno poprawic bezpieczenstwo
<Thogrin> fascynujace :)
<Thogrin> ide instalowac ubuntu :)
<Dudi> a jak z elektryka tych zaworow?
<Thogrin> branoc :)
<jacekowski> + konstrukcja samego budynku jest zrobiona tak ze powinna wytrzymac spalenie sie wszystkich 1000l
<jacekowski> w kazdym zbiorniku
<Dudi> jesli zwarcie zrobi pozar to pradu nie bedzie
<jacekowski> jesli sie prad skonczy to zawor pusci
<jacekowski> zawor jest trzymany zamkniety przez prad
<Dudi> a jak zawor sobie radzi z wysoka temperatura?
<jacekowski> tego juz nie wiem
<Dudi> sa jakies natryski przeciwpozarowe?
<Dudi> w tym budynku?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ale akurat w samym srodku nie ma
<jacekowski> bo to jest betonowa konstrukcja z ktorej potem pietra sa zawieszone
<Dudi> fajne sa takie budyneczki, szkoda ze to drogie zabawki
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_42
<jacekowski> ponad 1MW pradu taki budynek ciagnie jak nikogo nie ma
<Dudi> a ile w czasie pracy?
<jacekowski> 4MW
<Dudi> w piwniach musza byc miliony kolowrotkow z chomikami :)
<jacekowski> kiedys bylo wiecej jak z wiezy rowniez zasilanie bylo do budynku obok
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-23
<jacekowski> cos ponad 5MW
<jacekowski> Dudi: generatory sa na 43 pietrze
<Dudi> z chomikami? czy chinczykami? :)
<jacekowski> diesel
<jacekowski> ale w chwili obecnej i tak nie uzywalne
<Dudi> musi niezly miec przepał ropy
<jacekowski> normalnie zasilanie z sieci ma
<Dudi> to pewnie generator awaryjny
<jacekowski> 3 generatory tam sa
<jacekowski> 4 byl kiedys w budynku obok
<jacekowski> a generatory i tak nie uzywalne obecnie, jeden tylko dziala to raz, a dwa wiekszosc wylacznikow byla dzisiaj testowana pierwszy raz od 10 lat
<jacekowski> i zaden sie nie zamknal ponownie po otwarciu
<Dudi> musialy niezle olejem kopcic :)
<jacekowski> no kiedys jak to odpalili to skonczylo sie tym ze czujniki dymu na pobliskim budynku zareagowaly
<jacekowski> i pol strazy pozarnej w londynie przyjechalo
<Dudi> przy okazji sprawdizliscie straz
<Dudi> w polsce przyjechaliby na rowerach :)
<jacekowski> teraz jak to jutro bedziemy odpalac pierwszy raz od kilku lat
<jacekowski> to straz pozarna zostala poinformowana
<Dudi> gorzej jak jakis muhammad wam podpali te wieze :P
<Dudi> a oni nie przyjada...
<jacekowski> beda jacys na miejscu chyba
<jacekowski> ide spa
<jacekowski> spac
<jacekowski> musze jeszcze z rana dojechac tam
<bikstopa> HiHo ;>
<office> df !
<foreste> o wielka stopa ;p
<bikstopa> yaya ;p
<foreste> ;P
<foreste> kto placi podatek od zarobku w sieci
<foreste> ?
<adano900> witam wszystkich!
<bikstopa> foreste: smieszne :D
<en0x> kto uzywa google adsense?
<en0x> fajfusy mi nie wysylaja kasy
<en0x> a wszystko jest ok
<adano900> błagam o pomoc! dopiero zainstalowałem ubuntu a nie wiem jak się instaluje programy
<en0x> to masz problem ;D
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> po co instalowac programy?
<bikstopa> przegladarka i flash jest domyslnie
<bikstopa> go go fap fab rangers :D
<bikstopa> k..a zastanawialem sie nad jakims dobrym radiem do auta i zastanawia mnie czy taniej mnie nie wyjdzie wsadznie PCta do auta
<TheNumb> qm
<tar-gz> Cześć
<TheNumb> qm
<TheNumb> tar-gz: o/
<tar-gz> ;-)
<TheNumb> http://www.macenstein.com/images/2008/windows_chips.jpg
<tar-gz> Wesołej święconki
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<14WAA5FD7> dobry
<Galahad> sic przez pomyłke wpisałem hasło roota jako nick
<Galahad> ^^
<office> haha
<Galahad> ;)
<Galahad> jak swięta ?
<office> dzien jak codzien ;)
<Galahad> /lub też czas wolny dla ateistów *
<Galahad> noo plus wiosna plus sprzątanie poza tym normalka
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> ostatnio ciekawe wyjście znalazłem z problemu linuxkowego
<Galahad> stary dysk ze starym linuxem sprzed 201 dni :D niesamowita wszytko działa tak jak lubie :>
<Galahad> robił ktoś pisanki z pingwinich jaj ? ^^
<tar-gz> Galahad: nie, ale ja będę robił pisanki z kurzych ;-D
<Galahad> :D yo
<tar-gz> Siostre młodszą mam
<Galahad> uwielbiam easter eggs :D
<TheNumb> Galahad: na fbsd masz easter egga
<TheNumb> Galahad: wklep make love
<TheNumb> ;p
<Galahad> swięcony diabeł ?
<hospes9> mam może banalne pytanie ale dlaczego w konsoli jak wpiszę "cd.." jest coś takiego cd..: command not found
<TheNumb> hospes9: cd ..
<tar-gz> a czemu wpisujesz te kropki po cd?
<TheNumb> a nie cd..
<TheNumb> możesz sobie zrobić aliasa do cd .. jako cd..
<hospes9> a jak
<TheNumb> `g bash aliases
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: BASH Help - A Bash Tutorial: <http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php>
<hospes9> bo yhym
<hospes9> a bo jakoś dziwinie się poczułem wpisując cd.. hym ale zawsze używałem właśnie w ten sposób
<TheNumb> hospes9: chyba w windowsie
<hospes9> TheNumb: no właśnie tu racja windows kurde muszę przestać pić:)
<sysek> :o
<tar-gz> HEj dziewczynoooo
<TheNumb> Spójrz na misiaaaaa
<tar-gz> lalalalalalalalala
<Psotnick> On przypomni, przypomni cłopca ciiiiiiiiiiii
<hospes9> hehe aż zarazz se słuchne tą nutkę
<lisu> re
<matti__> re
<manio> o/
<sysek> ;o
<sysek> cd,,
<TheNumb> ;O
<Galahad> ;)
<Nerihsa> meow
<TheNumb> Kutwa, dalczego ubuntu server waży aż 600M? oO
<TheNumb> dlaczego*
<sysek> portal 2 zjada mozgi
<TheNumb> Mhmm... a może bym tak postawił fbsd na starym kompie :D
<sysek> lol bsd
<sysek> po co :(
<TheNumb> sysek: tak sobie. Nie mam co zrobić z tym złomem.
<sysek> wyrzuc
<TheNumb> Szkoda wyrzucić.
<TheNumb> Może kiedyś będę na nim robił bekapy.
<Nerihsa> kebaby?
<Galahad> pomaluj jak pisanke
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: też.
<Galahad> ok idem sprzątać dysk :D
<Galahad> cześć all wesołych świat smacznego jajka
<Galahad> cze tar-gz ;)
 * TheNumb znalazł płytkę cd-rw 8cm
<Nerihsa> meow
<Psotnick> Nie wie ktoś jak mogę odzyskać/zmienić login i hasło do mysql?
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Jak tam święta?
<lisu> Quintasan: nie pytaj. Lepiej żeby ich nei było, spokojniej było by.
<lisu> 10:46:13 up 6 days, - ubuntu 11.04 ---> dość stabilne x)
<Quintasan> :D
<lisu> pasuje zrobić restart, bo upgrady szły 2 razy dziennie, a mi sie nie chciało restartować
<lisu> ... tak więc... brb.
<mmica> hey
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<sysek> kurwa
<sysek> co nie posprzatam
<sysek> juz jest kurz
<sysek> -_-
<lisu> im back!
<lisu> its alive!
 * mmica dowiedzial sie co to caturday ..
<Nerihsa> good\
<lisu> unity zjada jednak coraz więcej zasobów, w miarę upływu czasu... to już nie jest ten "linux" który lubiłem.
<sysek> who cares
<Kwpolska> lisu: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<lisu> Kwpolska: to jest cale srodowisko?
<Kwpolska> lisu: xfce? of course
<Kwpolska> lisu: ja caly czas robie na xfce od kliku-dni-przed-gnome3
 * lisu instaluje xfce4
<lisu> o, 21 MB tylko
 * mmica proponuje fluxboksa .. jezeli zasobow brakuje ;]
<lisu> mmica: tylko testuje, a fluxów używam od czasu do czasu.
<mmica> lisu: fb - tylko 1,5mb
<mmica> lisu: ok ;]
 * lisu przechodzi na xfce
<mmica> lisu moglby zaopatrzyc sie w screen'a
<mmica> lisu: z jakiego irc-klienta korzystasz ;]?
<lisu> aktualnie pidgin, ale uzywam tez irssi, mirande, xchat, i co mi tam ręce wpadnie
<lisu> fajne to to xfce
<mati75> 4.8?
<lisu> mati75: nie wiem, właśnie sprawdzam
<lisu> 4.8.0
<Matan[M]> wesoły świąd!
<bez_nicku> re i wesołych świąt
<fi9o> ochotnik z kontem na demonoid.com jest jakis?
<Dreadlish> elo
<lisu> joł
<Admc> No, migracja do Ubuntu 11.04 już prawie zakończona
<Admc> zauważyłem duży regres w wydajności karty graficznej
<Admc> pewnie dlatego że przeszli z mesy na gallium 3d
 * sysek polewa
 * Thogrin pije 
<Admc> no i unity usunięte
<Admc> niby tylko 3 MB a jaka radość
<kklimonda> z usuniecia po 20 minutach? ;)
<DaZ> ja bam bym sie bał, zając ubuntki to połowa systemu przestanie bez tego chodzić
<kklimonda> ale ty przeciez nie znasz ubuntu.
<DaZ> niestety troche znam
<DaZ> na tyle żeby mieć takie założenie :f
<Kwpolska> kiedy wychodzi 11.04 i co to jest za kwadracik?
<DaZ> kwadracik?
<gronx> co robię źle 7z -v 3000m a l2f.7z '/home/gronx/Lineage_II_Freya_PTS.zip'
<gronx> chcę podzielić na party
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: Czw 28
<Kwpolska> DaZ: chrome mi cos popsulo
<DaZ> to ja ta nie wiem.
<DaZ> gronx: jesteś pewien, że musisz to tak zrobić? ;f
<gronx> DaZ, chcę podzielić żeby na windzie wypakować
<DaZ> i tak bym dzielił splitem :f
<gronx> wiem jak się dzieli splitem ale na windzie mi wypakwoać nei chce poprawnie potwem
<DaZ> lolwut
<gronx> zobaczę jeszcze raz splitem jak mi się nie będzie chciało wypakować to się wnerwię
<DaZ> eh, jestem prawie pewien, że robisz to źle
<DaZ> ale nie mam siły na to :f
<gronx> DaZ, że splitem źle robię?
<DaZ> a łączysz te splity i potem wypakowujesz? :f
<gronx> a jak je na windzie połączyć?
<Norton-vir> witam
<DaZ> type, copy, sciągasz cata czy inne guicośtam
<Norton-vir> jak ściągnąć pakiet z repo bez instalowania go np apt-getem ?
<Norton-vir>  --download-only
<Norton-vir> znalazłem
<DaZ> jesteśmy z ciebie dumni
<hospes9> Norton-vir:podziel się wiedzą:P
<DaZ> podzielił sie przecież
<DaZ> :f
<hospes9> eh nie spojżałem
<hospes9> pojrzałem
<DaZ> rz.
<hospes9> wiem to tak nie przemyślane było:P
<gronx> DaZ, może pomożesz mi z tym 7z?
<DaZ> po co.
<Biszkopcik> DaZ: może powtórzymy angielski?
<TheNumb> Uff, jak to dobrze, że dziadek ma wifi :3
<DaZ> Biszkopcik: co ty, tato
<Dudi> witam wszystkich :)
<winter> o/
<Biszkopcik> DaZ: no odmień być
<Socahha> Cześć wszystkim. Jest jakaś możliwość odszyfrowania partycji /home która była na starym systemie? Przeinstalowalem ubuntu i katalogi starych użytkowników zostały zaszyfrowane (moja głupoa, że plików nie skopiowałem). Starego systemu już nie ma, a mam tam nieziemsko ważne rzeczy.
<Socahha> DaZ: siema :D
<TheNumb> Socahha: da się.
<Socahha> w którym kierunku szukać, panie?
<Dudi> Socahha: da sie, pod warunkiem ze pamietasz haslo :)
<Socahha> drogi gdzie na końcu problemu mego rozwiązanie
<Socahha> hasło usera, czy hasło szyfrowania dysku
<DaZ> Biszkopcik: no daj spokój >:
<Biszkopcik> DaZ: bo nie odmienisz
<Dudi> Socahha: haslo ktorym zaszyfrowales partycje
<DaZ> niestety >:
<Socahha> Dudi: istnieje mała szansa, dalej już sobie poradze bo coś takiego kiedyś robiłem - dziękować
<Biszkopcik> kurwa uczysz sie tego 5 rok i wszystko jak krew w piach!
<DaZ> ja sie nie ucze >:
<Dudi> Socahha: losetup -e aes /dev/partycja - jakos tak to sie robilo, potem cie zapyta o haslo, jesli sie uda, powinienes miec mapowanie w /dev/loop0, i tego loopa montujesz jak partycje, powinienes widziec wszystkie pliki po zamontowaniu
<m477> ssh: connect to host lhcb0 port 22: No route to host
<m477> o co chodzi
<Ciaho> no nie ma trasy do hosta
<m477> do tej pory mi to dzialalo
<m477> moze byc ze server jest wylaczony
<m477> dobra nie odpowiada
<Misiokrk> cze all
<Misiokrk> Dudi ziomku
<Dudi> Misiokrk: no witam witam :)
 * Misiokrk slaps Dudi around a bit with a large trout
<czester> Re.
<sysek> czesc czester
<foreste> czesc ;p
<firemark> foreste: nikt cię nie lubi, możesz iść : p
<foreste> osz ty ;p
<Dudi> firemark: kolega z browarami przychodzi a ty go wyganiasz? jak tak mozna :P
<firemark> Dudi: a to przepraszam!
<Dudi> firemark: jeszcze pojdzie na
<Dudi> #windows :P
<firemark> a to wasi koledzy  ; p
<foreste> Dudi:  malo watpliwe ;p
<foreste> harakiri pradzej zrobie niz pujde tam ;p
<Dudi> foreste: i pojdziesz do piekla a tam edycja winhell professional :)
<Dudi> kompilowal ktos jajka na swieta? :)
<Admc> witam
<Admc> mam poważny problem z wydajnością karty graficznej po instalacji Ubuntu 11.04
<Admc> w 10.10 sytuacja wyglądała tak, z wyłączonym kms wydajność była dobra, z włączonym kms była gorsza (gry i programy 3d przycinały)
<Admc> teraz wydajność z włączonym kms jest nieco lepsza ale za to z wyłączonym kms jest fatalna
<Admc> o ile z wyłączonym kms mogłem grać w różne gry to teraz nie da się nic zrobić
<Admc> nawet compiz nie działa
<foreste> czy ubuntu 10 x ma pulse audio w live ?
<Admc> tak
<Admc> to pewnie przez przejście z mesy na gallium 3d
<Admc> czy ktoś wie jak zainstalować stare sterowniki oparte na mesie tak żeby działały z nowym xserwerem?
<TheNumb> Dudi: ja chcialem kompilować ;x
<foreste> ja kocham swe kernel xd
<Dudi> foreste: co na to zona?
<foreste> zony niemam xd
<Admc> pomoże ktoś?
<kornicameister> da się jakoś wykazać liczbę wolnych węzłów/bloków JAWNIE, tj. nie dodając sobie do wyników df'a (zwraca ilość zajętych bloków/węzłów)
<Dudi> Admc: chyba jestes pierwszy z 11.04...
<TheNumb> Dudi: nie, ja też mam 11.04
<kornicameister> Dudi: ja też mam 11.04, ale co do problemu nie mam pojęcia
<TheNumb> Tylko że ja siedzę na zamkniętych nvidii.
<kornicameister> Dudi: szuka uparcie zawsze sprzętu z Nvidią
<kornicameister> *szukam
<Dudi> ja mam 10.10 i ati :P
<Dudi> i chodzi mi wsyzstko jak marzenie
<kornicameister> Dudi: twardziel ;D, hehe :D
<Dudi> w sumie instalacja na ati jest prawie tak samo prosta jak na nvidii
<kornicameister> u mnie złe doświadczenie kiedyś przeważyły i poza tym lekkie zboczenie jakieś mam odnośnie nvidii
<Dudi> 3 polecenia w basku
<Admc> to się ciesz, u mnie karta od zawsze chodziła na pół gwizdka
<Dudi> w bashu**
<Dudi> Admc: a jaką masz kartę?
<Admc> radeon xpress 200m
<TheNumb> Admc: tego dziadka <:
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: z jakiego miasta jesteś? :P
<Dudi> Admc: a generowales xorg.confa za pomocą nvidia-xconfig?
<Admc> na szczęście po wielkanocy kupuję nowego kompa
<Admc> Dudi, ja mam ati
<julek> sięa
<Dudi> Admc: sorki, zle przeczytalem
<Admc> może stery z edgersów coś pomogą
<Admc> zobaczymy
<Dudi> ja zainstalowalem fglrx z repo, a potem aticonfig wygenerowalem xorg.confa
<Admc> fglrx nie działa ja mojej karcie
<Dudi> i karta chodzi jak marzenie...
<Admc> ati stwierdziła, że jest za stara i niech społeczność się martwi o stery
<Dudi> nie ma sterownika otwartego w kernelu do tej karty?
<julek> w kernelu...heh
<Admc> jest ale już napisałem jak chodzi
<Admc> a na 10.10 chodziło nawet dobrze
<julek> w kernelu to mozesz miec jakies radeonfb
<TheNumb> Admc: to zostań przy 10.10
<Dudi> to wroc na 10.10 skoro sa takie jaja
<Admc> nie chce mi się
<Dudi> a na 11.04 wroc za jakis czas, powiedzmy za 3-4 miechy, gdy dopracuja te dystrybucje
<julek> nie dopracuja;)
<Admc> wszystko jest dobrze tylko gry bardziej przycinają
<Dudi> migracja teraz na 11.04 to ryzykowna sprawa, lepiej niech inni sprawdza i zraportuja bledy a jak poprawia to sobie zmigruje lapka
<julek> btw, tam jest ten nowy xserver 1.10?
<Admc> ta
<Admc> i sterowniki gallium 3d
<Admc> gallium 3d ma kiepską wydajność
<Dudi> przyczyn moze byc setki, w sumie tam polowe komponentow zmienili
<julek> mi catalyst tez nie chce dzialac z 1.10
<Admc> dlatego się pytam, czy ktoś wie jak zainstalować te sterowniki z mesą
<Admc> które były w 10.10
<Admc> dobra, muszę restart zrobić
<Admc> czas przetestować nowe stery
<foreste> zeby nie ati ;P
<firemark> ati jest ok : p
<firemark> ja uzywam i nie mam problemow w ogole
<firemark> i w ogole nie mialem
<Dudi> ja tez uzywam i nie skarze sie
<czester> O czym by tu napisać.
<Dudi> raczej kogo wysłać po alkohol :P
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Za godzinę będę prowadził.
<Dudi> kogo?
<czester> Samochód.
<czester> Znam lepsze atrakcje niż picie alkoholu.
<Dudi> ja tez, ale do tego potrzebny szybki internet :)
<czester> To bieda.
<czester> Ja jadę do dziewczyny.
<Dudi> ma szybszy internet? :P
<czester> Do tego mi internet nie jest potrzebny.
 * julek ma spokoj od dziewczyny chwilowo;)
<czester> A ja bym chciał z moją spędzać każdy wolny dzias.
<czester> czas. Co ja wypisuję.
<Dudi> ach ci zakochani... :)
<julek> wlasnie...
<czester> Nie zakochani tylko normalni ;-)
<czester> Jak można spędzać pół dnia przed komputerem?
<czester> Zresztą komputerów to ja mam po dziurki w nosie po pracy.
<foreste> http://pointone.com.pk/csc/product_images/q/858/12565317__50821_zoom.jpg
<foreste> ladna klawa ?
<czester> foreste: Brzydactwo.
<julek> no, paskudna
<winter> brzydka i do dupy
<Dudi> najlepsze sa klawiatury bez nadrukow z literami
<czester> To wygląda jak pulpit Sputnika.
<winter> już dawno powinni się nauczyć, że lepiej się gra na jkli niż na wsadzie
<Dudi> nie siadaja do nich nooby
<julek> brakuje tylko migajacych zaroweczek na brtzegach
<czester> LOL.
<czester> Do mojego komputera nie siada nikt poza mną.
<Dudi> czester: nie wszyscy mieszkaja sami
<czester> Nie mieszkam sam
<Dudi> koty i kanarki sie nie liczą
<czester> Ale mój komputer to mój komputer.
<czester> Mieszkam z Ojcem, Matką i bratem. Spędzam pół dnia z moją panną. Mój komputer dotykam tylko ja.
<julek> dokladnie...
<Dudi> czester: skad wiesz skoro cie calymi dniami nie ma w domu?
<julek> mieszkam sam (czasem z panna), moje 3 komputery dotykam tylko ja;)
<czester> Dudi: Bo zabieram go z domu ze sobą.
<winter> nosi srajbooka
<TheNumb> winter: zazdrościsz? <:
<winter> nie
<czester> LOL
<TheNumb> To nachuykurfa piszesz srajbook? :P
<czester> Chyba jednak tak. Po co to hejterstwo?
<winter> może bym nawet kupił gdyby mnie było stać
<winter> ale nie pali mnie to
<sysek> znacie jakies ksiazki do c/c++ dobre?
<Dudi> srajbook bo to jedyny komp ktory nie zawiedzie jak trzeba leciec do kibla na nagla sraczke...
<TheNumb> sysek: nie bierz Grębosza!
<winter> w zasadzie wolałbym chyba lepszego pc za tą cenę
<winter> z windowsem.
<sysek> Symfonia c++ ?
<Dreadlish> sysek: bierz grębosza!
<sysek> ;D
<czester> Dudi: Widzisz. Bo ja sobie zarobiłem na swój komputer, nie dzielę go z braciszkiem bo tatuś każe ;-P
<Admc> witam ponownie
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: co ci jurek grębosz zrobił?
<julek> ech...
<Dudi> sysek: a poco ci ksiazka do cpp? nie umiesz?
<foreste> winter:  ladna ;p
<julek> czester: ja tez bym apple nie kupil...
<foreste> pisze z niej ;p
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie lubię. Już wolałem O0DGK
<czester> julek: Twoja sprawa ;-)
<Admc> no i lipa, sterowniki z edgersów są jeszcze wolniejsze
<Admc> co oni tam robią?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: wat?
<sysek> Dudi: costam umiem
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: Od 0 Do Gier Kodera :P
<TheNumb> Fajny tutek :3
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> czytałem
<Dreadlish> ;d
<sysek> TheNumb: ano fajny
<Dudi> sysek: to pisz na priv czego nie wiesz to ci powiem
<Dreadlish> dla mnie cpp to ja + dokumentacja
<sysek> jak bede mial pytanie, to wpadne k ? ;)
<Dudi> no dobra
<Dreadlish> jak czegoś nie wiem -> dokumentacja
<Dreadlish> i już
<Dreadlish> poza tym mam coś od autorów
<Dudi> Dreadlish: dokumentacja jest fajna - jak jakas jest, i nie jest deprecated...
<Dreadlish> ma być
<Dreadlish> jak nie to metoda prób i błędów
<czester> O. Mam Xcode ;-)
<Dudi> Dreadlish: na przykladzie uzycia openssla, tam jest bardzo malo dokumentacji, aby uzyc go niekonwencjonalnie (np ustawic hooka), to trzeba otworzyc kod i po grepowac
 * winter pije piwo
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7oF3N30rUc
<TheNumb> czester: 4.1?
<czester> TheNumb: Nie
<Dreadlish> Dudi: zawsze jest w kodzeniu jakieś wyjście
<Dreadlish> jak nie masz - bierzez pythona - tam masz fajną dokumentacje ;d
<Dudi> Dreadlish: czasem jedynym wyjsciem jest strzelenie w ryj autora :)
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: a co?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: tak z ciekawości.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: Jawor.
<Dreadlish> heh
<TheNumb> Ou ;p
<Dreadlish> bedzie trza pójść jako pobożny katol do kościoła
<foreste> zasysa energy mix 24 xd
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: uważaj
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: stane na górze - tam wodą święconą nie kropią
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ciekawość zaspokojona?
<DaZ> oj ta gimbaza.
<Dreadlish> DaZ: coś się nie podoba? :D
<DaZ> tak.
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: mhm
<DaZ> będziesz starszy to sie domyslisz [;
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> shit happens
<ntat> Jak ustawić defaultowy system w grubie?
<sysek> czester: sie nie chwal, ze mazs Xcode :P
<foreste> ja tez mam :P
<sysek> :<
<czester> TheNumb: Ale nie rozumiem tego kompletnie.
<TheNumb> czester: czego nie rozumiesz?
<czester> Programowania.
<TheNumb> czester: a czym się zajmujesz w robocie?
<czester> Sprzedażą.
<TheNumb> Mhm
<TheNumb> czester: iSpot? :P
<czester> Ta.
<sysek> :(
<DaZ> dobra sprzedaż nie jest zła
<Dreadlish> :(
<sysek> tez bym chcial tam pracowac
<Dreadlish> s/dobra/droga/
<czester> sysek: Nie sądzę. Jest coraz gorzej.
<DaZ> Dreadlish: ale jesteś chłodny
<TheNumb> czester: słyszałem, że niezły wyzysk jest w tym iSpocie.
<DaZ> chociaż ja bym nie mógł sprzedawać rzeczy ludziom
<czester> TheNumb: True.
<TheNumb> czester: gorzej, bo przeginają pałkę z cenami.
<Dudi> są tu wogóle jacyś programiści? (nie dotyczy php) :)
<czester> TheNumb: Ceny to nie mój problem.
 * DaZ jest programistą html.
<TheNumb> Dudi: co to jest programista php?
 * Dreadlish programuje w bashu
<TheNumb> czester: wiem o tym, tylko ogólnie narzekam.
<foreste> kiedys bawilem c
<czester> Ja tylko prowadzę blog.
<bastetmilo> DaZ: html to nie język programowania.
<foreste> do czasu padaki atmegi8 :<
<DaZ> bastetmilo: no shit, sherlock
<Dreadlish> drugiego kupić nie łaska?
<czester> Ale php już tak.
<Dreadlish> php też nie
<DaZ> dziwne, że jeszcze tu jesteś, na miejscu swiata zabrałbym cie do nasa [;
<czester> Oczywiście, że tak.
<Dreadlish> pisanie w php to skryptowanie a nie programowanie
<czester> Oj tam.
<Dreadlish> perl już prędzej
<czester> Programowanie jak dla mnie.
<foreste> ;P
<foreste> odechcialo mi dorobku jak  przeczytalem o fiskus ;/
<DaZ> to jedź na zapad
<DaZ> czy innego kitaju :f
<foreste> zarobil bym pare zl
<foreste> kupil kilka pierdulem ;p
<TheNumb> foreste: 5zł?
<foreste> 300zl ;p
<foreste> ale jak odprowadzac ten glupi podatek ?
<foreste> od dochodu ?
<TheNumb> foreste: pitu pitu
<foreste> ale jak
<foreste> np tym miesiacu dostaje 300zl jednarozo na miech
<TheNumb> foreste: w przyszłym roku wypełniasz pitu pita i masz z bani.
<TheNumb> A potem plujesz się o zwrot podatku :3
<foreste> raz roku ?
<bastetmilo> foreste: nie masz księgowej? ;)
<foreste> a czytalem raz w miesiacu musze ;/
<TheNumb> foreste: a co, Ty byś chciał to robić za każdym razem jak uciułasz 50 zł?
<foreste> niechce zeby arma fiskusa parowala do chaty za 300zl xd
<bastetmilo> foreste: masz działalność gospodarczą?
<foreste> niet
<bastetmilo> pracujesz na umowę o dzieło?
<foreste> na rencie jestem inwaliczkiej
<foreste> do 500zl moge dorobic
<adano900> help!!! Próbuję zainstalować program przez Centrum Oprogramowania i wyskakuje mi jakieś gówno: "Czynność wymagałaby instalacji pakietów z niezaufanych źródeł". Co mam zrobić? Help!
<firemark> adano900: zabić się
<Nerihsa> no to instaluj pakiety z niezaufanych zrodle
<foreste>  firemark zly pomysl
<firemark> foreste: dlaczego?
<adano900> no ale jak mam to zrobić?
<foreste> bo polecasz samo bojstwo
<Dreadlish> z niezaufanych źródeł - czyli skąd? z dupy?
<Dudi> dupa jest zaufanym zrodlem :P
<adano900> wali mnie że jest to pakiet z niezaufanego źródła i chcę to zainstalować. co mam robić?
<Dreadlish> a masz jakieś inne oprócz standardowych?
<foreste> to jak  o zrobic ?
<foreste> to
<m477> mam proces i nie moge go zabic
<m477> ani kill
<Dreadlish> kill -SIGQUIT `pgrep proces`
<m477> ani z menadrzera procesow
<m477> i mi kompa muli
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk
<sysek> <3
<adano900> w "Pobierz Program" wpisuję "SKULLTAG" i mi wyskakują te programy do zainstalowania
<foreste> m477: proces zoombi ;p
<m477> ta
<m477> co z tym zrobic
<Dudi> zombie to juz nie proces
<Dudi> to tylko wpis
<foreste> m477:  reboot
<Dudi> ze wynik procesu nieodebrany
<m477> 100% cpu zuzywa
<firemark> sysek: <3
<Dudi> wiec to nie zombie
<winter> sysek: wersja kultu tez fajna
<m477> pisze zombie
<Dudi> a SIGKILL nie uda sie?
<Dudi> tego sygnalu nie da sie przechwycic
<sysek> winter: wole oryginal
<m477> a jak to uzyc?
<foreste> m477:  zrob reboot
<Dudi> kill -s SIGKILL 1234
<m477> 1234?
<foreste> lub zabijgdm/kdm
<sysek> ah. ta solowka
<Dudi> 1234 - pid procesu
<Admc> mam problem z kompilacją sterownika do tabletu wacom, znalazłem już patch który należy nałożyć na źródła ale nie wiem jak to zrobić
<Admc> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3138983&group_id=69596&atid=525124
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3h5doln> (at sourceforge.net)
<Admc> może ktoś spojrzeć?
<m477> nic nie daje
<adano900> help! jak mam zainstalować program z niezaufanego źródła? wyskakuje mi okienko i przerywa instalację
<foreste> m477: reboot systemu
<Admc> adano900, pobierz brakujące klucze gpg
<foreste> mi tu tak tez polecano
<Dudi> m477: pozostaje tylko reboot
<Admc> panowie, to wie ktoś jak nałożyć ten patch na źródło?
<adano900> @Admc: skąd mam je pobrać?
<Admc> adano900, google.pl
<Admc> jest pełno tutoriali jak pobrać brakujące klucze
<adano900> dzięki, spróbuję
<foreste> jak z tym podatkiem ?
<foreste> co miesiac musze sumowac zarobiek potem z tego podatek ?
<foreste> i ide pitem i placam kase ?
<foreste> czy co miesiac zaliczke dawac ?
<TheNumb> foreste: pod koniec roku liczysz ile zarobiłeś i wypełniasz pitę.
<foreste> i nic nie trza wysylac im ?
<foreste> jak przekrocze 3089zl wtedy podatku nie odzyskuje ?
<foreste> http://ekipa.tlen.pl/forum/index.php?showtopic=12023&pid=151202&st=0&#entry151202
<TheNumb> foreste: nie o to chodzi
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3fn2w8n> (at ekipa.tlen.pl)
<foreste> a co ?
<adano900> Admc, zainstalowałem te klucze a ciągle wyskakuje ten sam komunikat
<Admc> a co chcesz zainstalować
<Admc> ?
<TheNumb> foreste: to mamusia i tatusia nie dostanie dofinansowania z tego tytułu, że jestem osobą uczącą się.
<TheNumb> jesteś*
<adano900> program SKULLTAG z Centrum Oprogramowania
<Admc> a z głównego repo czy jakieś ppa dodałeś?
<foreste> TheNumb:  ja mam 25 l ;p
<TheNumb> foreste: ale uczysz się jeszcze?
<foreste> 26*
<foreste> nie
<adano900> Centrum Oprogramowania/Pobierz program i wpisałem nazwę programu i mi wyskoczyło
<foreste> od 3 lat
<sysek> co to za skulltag?
<Kwpolska> adano900: trudno. ignoruj.
<adano900> to moje pierwsze spotkanie z Linuksem dlatego nic nie wiem
<adano900> ale jak mam to zignorować? jak wyskakuje to okienko tego NIE DA SIĘ zainstalować
<Admc> to zainstaluj przez synaptica
<Kwpolska> adano900: to wywal USC
<Admc> synaptic pozwala chyba na ignorowanie
<revisited> adano900:  aprobowales z konsoli ?
<revisited> a*
<adano900> jak mam zainstalować przez Synaptica albo wywalić USC?
<Kwpolska> adano900: usc najleipej wcale, przez synaptica otworzyc synaptica i znalezc paczke
<adano900> jak mam otworzyć synaptica? gdzie to znajdę?
<Kwpolska> adano900: system->administracja?
<Admc> lol
<Admc> kernel panic mi wyskoczył
<biceps> siemka, na lapku acer aspire nie działa mi klawiatura numeryczna, ktoś wie co może być tego przyczyną?
<Nerihsa> biceps: numlock
<Admc> wszystko przez sterownik do radeona
<biceps> numlock nie pomaga :)
<adano900> no mam synaptic
<Kwpolska> Admc: <3 ati
<Kwpolska> adano900: to teraz wpisz skulltag w szukajke
<Kwpolska> biceps: acer nie chce, bys uzywal klawiatury numerycznej
<Kwpolska> [99 nicks (@1 %0 +0 98)]
<Kwpolska> whoah
<biceps> nie no, ale powaga, co może być nie tak? są tu gdzieś jakieś ustawienia klawiatury czy cuś takiego?
<Admc> ma ktoś tutaj LMDE albo Debiana Testing?
<Kwpolska> Admc: #linuxmint albo #debian
<foreste> ja mam sid ;d
<biceps> ok, już mam, trza było nacisnąć ctrl+shift+num_lock :P
 * TheNumb się zeszmacił i ma Ubuntu 11.04
<adano900> dzięki! Z menedżara pakietów to się instaluje
<Dudi> wysunął się przed szereg... powinien dostac kosę w plecy :P
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jak długo w Archu będzie jeszcze gnome 2
<DaZ> niedługo
<TheNumb> XFCE mi ni chu-chu nie odpowiada :(
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: czemu?
<DaZ> i tak masz ubuntu.
<adano900> (skulltag to jest zmodyfikowany silnik starego DOOMa online pod Ubuntu www.skulltag.com )
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: brakuje mi integracji niektórych aplikacji.
<Admc> ha!
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: jako default browser mam ustawione chromium, a hotot i tak odpala mi firefoxa.
<Admc> udało się skompilować sterownik do wacoma
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: vim /usr/bin/xdg-open
<Admc> cd ~/Pulpit && wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom/input-wacom/input-wacom-0.10.11.tar.bz2 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic && tar xjvf input-wacom-0.10.11.tar.bz2 && cd input-wacom-0.10.11 && ./confi
<Admc> gure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr && make && sudo cp ./2.6.36/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko && sudo depmod -a && sudo apt-get install git-core && cd ~/Pulpit && git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libncurses5-dev xutils-dev a
<Admc> utoconf libtool pkg-config libudev-dev && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get build-dep xf86-input-wacom && wget http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/util/util-macros-1.8.0.tar.bz2 && sudo cp /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4 /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4.bak && tar xjvf util-macros-1.8.0.tar.bz2 && cd util-macros-1.8.0 && ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo make install && cd .. && cd xf86-input-wacom && ./autogen.sh --
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3vlbbfe> (at downloads.sourceforge.net)
<Admc> prefix=/usr && make && sudo make install && cd ~/Pulpit && rm -rf linuxwacom-* && rm -rf xf86-input-wacom* && rm -rf util-macros-* && sudo reboot now
<TheNumb> Aplikacje klepane w javie nie mają motywu gtk
<winter> ja jebię
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: tu też zmieniłem ;f
<Admc> proste polecenie i działa
<winter> Admc: nie przesadzasz?
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: /quote remove #ubuntu-pl adamc
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: zle zrobiles
<winter> wklej.org istnieje
<Admc> nie spodziewałem się, że to takie długie
<Admc> przepraszam
<Kwpolska> Admc: jak sie nie spodziewales?
<Admc> w gedicie zajmuje tylko kilka linijek
<Kwpolska> Admc: no wlasnie. ale to nie jest gedit.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ja też za każdym razem myślę, że jego nick to adamc
<foreste> no wlasnie ;F
<Kwpolska> Admc: i tu jest zawijanie linii
<Admc> mam włączone
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/376899/
<Kwpolska> Admc: no wlasnie, kilka linijek.
<foreste> wklejto.org :P
<Kwpolska> na ircu sa max dwie.
<Kwpolska> paste.pocoo.org
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: wgetpaste rox
<foreste> ;p
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: wiem. sam wklejam przez nie wszystko
<TheNumb> Ale w repo ooboontoo nie ma wgetpaste ;f
<TheNumb> Lypa.
<TheNumb> Coś czuję, że będę i tak musiał zrobić sobie jakiegoś składaka.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: to se pobierz.
<czester> Haha
<czester> GarageBand wymiata...
<Kwpolska> czester: co wygenerowales?
<czester> Nic
<Dudi> czester: jakas nowa etatowa sprzataczka?
<czester> Próbuję się nauczyć piosenki.
<czester> For Whom The Bell Tolls
<Kwpolska> Dudi: google
<czester> Kwpolska: Dudi to jakiś totalny ignorant, polecam ignorować.
<czester> Trolisk tutaj wiele, więcej nie potrzeba.
<Kwpolska> czester: done
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztk1V4utYdA
<czester> Tego chcę się nauczyć, ale nie na basie ;-P
<Dudi> czester: dlaczego ignorant? gusta muzyczne są różne
<czester> Dudi: Wiem, że i tak nie zrozumiesz.
<czester> Ale spróbuję.
<czester> 183023         Dudi   | czester: jakas nowa etatowa sprzataczka?
<czester> O tego typu akcjach mówię.
<Dudi> czester: z czym ci sie kojarzy wymiatanie?
<czester> Nie z Tobą.
<czester> Albo masz skojarzenia jak moja babcia albo udajesz głupiego. Tak czy inaczej - EOT.
<Dudi> czester: po prostu nie znałem tego zespołu, jest ich tyle ze wsyzstkich nie poznasz, nie ma sie sensu denerwowac
<czester> GarageBand to nie zespół.
<czester> Tzn. może taki jest. Pewnie tak. Ale nie o to chodziło.
<Dudi> band... kojarzy mi sie z grupą/zespołem
<czester> Nie rżnij głupa. Użyj Google, Luke.
<sysek> lol
<Kwpolska> sysek: pokaz loga bo mam go na ignore
<sysek> Kwpolska: GarazBandera to zespol
<sysek> czester: nie lepiej sie na basie nauuczyc :P?
<DaZ> na gitar hiro
<Nerihsa> czemu polski internet mi zamula :?
<sysek> ciekawe czy w ogole metallica jeszcze istnieje
<czester> Tak.
<czester> Mają teraz fajnego basistę.
<sysek> nowego ?
<sysek> :o
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: bo go uzywasz
<czester> No już od st. Anger
<czester> sysek: Robert Trujillo
<sysek> no to lol
<TheNumb> sysek: czester jest u nich basistą.
<czester> Ten z clipu
<TheNumb> ;p
<sysek> czester: powinno byc 'teraz'
<sysek> myslalem, ze sie zmienil
<TheNumb> czester: czy to prawda, że wszyscy basiści otwierają japę przy graniu? Tylko czekać aż zacznie cieknąć ślina...
<czester> Nie wiem
<czester> Nie gram na basie
<czester> :D
<czester> W ogóle dzisiaj napiszę fajny art o moronach
<TheNumb> czester: link do bloga.
<czester> TheNumb: query
<czester> będie póxniej, jadę do panny
<TheNumb> czester: k
<Galahad> witam :)
<Galahad> jak dodać partycje do systemu ? tzn mam home i mi się kończy ale mam też na tymsamym dysku inne partycje które chętnie przerobie na home ...czy wystarcczy dopisać w fstab uid ?
<Kwpolska> Galahad: zdefiniuj "dodac partycje od systemu"
<Nerihsa> pewnie append
<Nerihsa> czyli rozszerzyc partycje chce
<Galahad> Kwpolska: eem ^^ dodać partycję home do systemu czyli niejako rozszerzyć home o inną partycję
<Galahad> oto mi właśnie chodzi
<Kwpolska> Galahad: to trzeba sie bawic zgpartedem
<Admc> mam dosyć 11.04
<Admc> zmieniam distro
<Kwpolska> chyba ze jeden uzyszkodnik/partycja
<Kwpolska> Admc: get fedora [solved]
<Admc> za dużo rzeczy nie działa
 * Kwpolska bedzie robil upgrade do x86_64
<Galahad> Kwpolska: hmmm
<Kwpolska> z gparted-em*
<lisu> o/
<lisu> i o/ jade na rower, bo mnie trafi zaraz o/
<Galahad> Kwpolska: czy możesz bardziej precyzyjnie zdefiniować co masz namyśli pisząc "bawić się z gparted-em"?:D
<Kwpolska> Galahad: nie.
<Galahad> Kwpolska: ok :D
<Kwpolska> Galahad: twojmanagerpakietow {/install/-S/...} gparted
<Kwpolska> s/{/{ /
<Galahad> si senior
<Kwpolska>  libgweather-3.0.0-1-x86_64 lulz
<Dudi> gparted moze ci nie pozwolic na edycje dysku z /home, polecam ci gparted live, jest taka dystrybucja liveCD, ona odpalac gparted, mozesz wtedy manipulowac kazda partycja, polecam :)
<Admc> Kwpolska, wolę coś opartego o debiana
<Admc> rpm mnie nie przekonuje
<Admc> dlatego ściągam Linux Mint 10
<Kwpolska> Admc: to debian we wlasnej osibe
<Kwpolska> osobie*
<Galahad> ook ale ja nie chcę tracić danych
<Kwpolska> Admc: lm ssie
<Kwpolska> Galahad: to nie stracisz
<Admc> no i dobrze, ale mi odpowiada
<Kwpolska> Galahad: ja sie juz tak bawilem
<Admc> bo mia łem go na innym kompie
<Kwpolska> Galahad: dwie partycje obok siebie polaczylem w jedna
<Kwpolska> Admc: to chociaz lmde pobierz
<Galahad> aa normalnie zdejmujesz i rozszerzasz ....tak chyba tez tak robiłem ale ryzyko jest hmmm
<Ciaho> windows jest głupi -.-
<Ciaho> chce zainstalować podłączanie zdalnego pulpitu
<Galahad> Admc: dobrze cię rozumiem sam wróciłem do starej wersji sprzed roku bo mi się sypały podstawy takie jak drukowanie czy sterowniki po upgradzie :(
<fi9o> rdp w windows
<fi9o> Ciaho:
<Ciaho> ale nie moge bo instalator krzycz że jest już wbudowany
<fi9o> No bo jest
<Ciaho> nie ma bo to home edition
<fi9o> Panel sterownia
<fi9o> Dodaj usun programy
<fi9o> i tam powinno byc takie cos gdzie sie dalo na przyklad usunac IE z systemu
<fi9o> I tam zobacz
<fi9o> Choc dawno nie widzialem windowsa na oki
<Ciaho> no nie ma
<TheNumb> Ciaho: postaw sobie jakieś vnc a nie się będziesz męczyl z rdp.
<TheNumb> Ciaho: potrzebny Ci dźwięk?
<Ciaho> nie
<Ciaho> ale musze
<Ciaho> sie zalogować jako inny użytkownik niż jest zalogowany lokalnie
<TheNumb> ;f
<ju-rek> kur.. co mnie podkusiło zainstalować te gnome 3
<Galahad> :D
<Dudi> jakie jest gnome3?
<ju-rek> badziewie
<Galahad> atmosfera świąt ?
<TheNumb> Ale cisza ;f
<Galahad> hmm grubowa atmosfera
<Dudi> po dwa browary na glowe i byloby weselej
<TheNumb> Tylko dwa? ;f
<Dudi> to zalezy do ktorej pijemy :)
<Galahad> browar NIE winko Tak :D
<ju-rek> jak odinstalować te jeb... pulseaudio, ja pier..
<Dudi> z pulsem to jest ciekawa sprawa
<Dudi> bo wszedzie jest uzywany
<foreste> ju-rek:  denny dzwiek ?
<Dudi> analizowame jego kod bardzo dokladnie kiedys
<Dudi> wiekszego syfu nie widzialem :)
<TheNumb> Dudi: konkrety
<Dudi> ale wszyscy z niego korzystaja, kazdy program praktycznie teraz
<Dudi> wiec ciagle bedzie wyplywac w zaleznosciach
<Dudi> proponuje zmienic ustawienia na alse w programach
<TheNumb> Dudi: i co było nie tak w kodzie?
<ju-rek> samo scisza i pierniczy dzwięk
<Dudi> sprawdz mixer
<foreste> ju-rek:
<foreste> [16:38] <foreste> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<foreste> [16:39] <foreste> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=89564
<foreste> [16:41] <foreste> http://www.qkiz.pl/ubuntu/27-gotowe-rozwiazania/70-kilka-sposobow-na-pulseaudio.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4xek7tw> (at www.qkiz.pl)
<foreste> chyba wam zabiore Przekliniak ;P
<foreste> na MOJ KANAL ;P
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<Dudi> TheNumb: na prawde chcesz wiedziec? moge ci na privie napisac...
<Galahad> elwin013: cześć
<TheNumb> Dudi: kamon, mam dużo czasu
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: wszystko
<Ciaho> fajne jest pulse
<Ciaho> wcholere cpu pochłania
<Dudi> TheNumb: ciekawe byly poukrywane struktury ktore byly gdzies w miejscach trzecich uzywane, co wprowadzalo dosc duze problemy przy analizie jak to cholerstwo dziala, inna sprawa to dosc duza ilosc roznych dziwnych kolejek msg/notifies/itd co robilo dosc duzy problem dla mnie, ja chcialem napisac tylko modul in/out, w taki sposob aby nie zalewac duzego bufora bo to robilo opoznienia dosc widoczne, skonczylo sie na dwoch modulach i hektolitrze kawy
<Dudi> TheNumb: tam jest straszne zatrzesienie watkow, chcialem zrobic to na jednym w sposob ze moj serwer sobie wysyla żądanie ile ms dzwieku chce, a modul by odsylal, ale nie chcialo to za cholere tak dzialac, musial nalewac po korek...
<TheNumb> Czyli ogólnie jakby trochę syf.
<Dudi> burdel ze ja pierd**le...
<Ciaho> jaki moduł robiłeś?
<Enlik> Dudi: blog about it!
<Enlik> O, napisales na #, gut
<Dudi> zlecono mi zrobic modul dla pewnej firmy, potrzebowali go bo alsa ma limit do 64 urzadzen w kernelu, a potrzeba byla wiecej urzadzen
<Dudi> drugim problemem pulsa (nie wiem czy juz go rozwiazano, ale za mojej kadencji byl i mnie wkurzal) ze po wylogowaniu sie, proces tego usera (nie roota) zostawal, nie konczyl sie, byl takze podpiety do plikow w /home co utrudnialo odmontowanie tej partycji w razie potrzeby
<Ciaho> omg
<Ciaho> jest to rdp
<Ciaho> tylko skrótu nie było
<Dudi> Enlik: znasz jakies ciekawe blogi programistyczne?
<Enlik> Dudi: jest cos jak www.devblogi.pl, ale nie wiem, czy to jeszcze żyje
<Enlik> Jako tako żyje
<sysek> ua
<Enlik> Możesz też pogrepować na reddicie co nieco
<Memphis> witam, mam następujący problem. Chciałem usunąć te denerwujące uwierzytelnianie i nie dość, że się nie wyłączyło to na dodatek przy wpisywaniu komend w terminalu, które potrzebują potwierdzenia hasłem wyskakuje następujący błąd: "ubuntu is not allowed to run sudo on Asus.  This incident will be reported." Jakieś pomysły jak to rozwiązać?
<sysek> lol?
<ju-rek> ja przesiadam się na kde, te gnome jest chore
<sysek> ju-rek: ja tam mam xfce
<ju-rek> nawet conky nie działa na tym dziadostwie
<Dudi> ju-rek: robiac nowa architekture po wydaniu oficjalnego wydania nadal pozostaje wiele bledow i problemow, jak bedzie wersja 3.2 lub wyzej, dopiero bedzie sens uzywac gnome
<sysek> ju-rek: pod gnme oO ?
<Dudi> ju-rek: kde w wersji 4.4 dopiero dojrzalo do normalnego uzytkowania
<Memphis> chyba zrezygnuje  z ubuntu bo same problemy sa w polaczeniu z asusem,  co polecacie zamiast ubuntu?
<Galahad> xfce rządzi :D
<Memphis> cos malo skomplikowanego
<Dudi> Memphis: ja mam asusa i mam ubuntu, tyle ze ja mam 10.10, i wszystko dobrze dziala
<Memphis> tez mam 10.10
<Memphis> i same problemy sa
<Galahad> a co to jest ten asus ? ^^
<Memphis> kamera w skype odwrocona, nie dzialaja sluchawki lub nie odlacza glosnikow
<Memphis> zamiast to naprawic to wiecej zepsulem bo z konsoli teraz nie da sie normalnie korzystac, pisalem o tym wyzej
<TheNumb> Hmm, macie jakieś pomysły jak postawić jakieś distro mając do dyspozycji tylko gruba? :P
<Dudi> Memphis: dodawales jakies repozytoria lub uzywales jakis nonstable?
<TheNumb> Jest osobna patycja /boot
<ju-rek> z livecd postaw coś
<Memphis> tak dodawlem, polecane przez stronke ubuntu
<TheNumb> ju-rek: chyba wyraziłem się jasno. Tylko partycja boot.
<TheNumb> Nie mam płyt / pendrive
<TheNumb> Tylko aktualnie zainstalowane distro.
<Memphis> chcialem usunac uwierzytelnianie i zablokowalem cos w konsoli gdy trzeba haslo wpisac i teraz nic zrobic sie nie da...
<ju-rek> TheNumb: no masz gruba ale nie możesz nic odpalić tak?
<ju-rek> nie masz systemu?
<TheNumb> ju-rek: mam system. Jedyne czego nie mam to jakiegoś nośnika żeby na niego wrzucić jakieś iso.
<ju-rek> dbootsrap
<TheNumb> Nie, debian nie...
<ju-rek> to postaw gen2 z chroota
<TheNumb> ju-rek: też nad tym myślałem.
<DaZ> archa z chruta
<DaZ> :f
<TheNumb> Ale chyba nie.
<ju-rek> chyba był też akis skrypt na archlinuksa
<TheNumb> DaZ: to jest dobry pomysł ;p
<DaZ> ja tam nie wiem czy był, generalnie to nawet bez chruta sie postawi
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> chyba.
<lisu> re
<lisu> kurde nurtuje mnie pytanko: czy potrzebuje squida, aby zrobić taki myk?: przykładowo dla pierwszej podsieci dns ma normalnie śmigać, a dla drugiej podsieci ma wyświetlać tylko i wyłącznie 1 stronę wewnętrzną.
<glucik> siemka
<tar-gz> glucik: o/
<fi9o> lisu: troche iptables, nic wiecej.
<glucik> mam problem
<glucik> na liscie update mam taka paczke ktorej nie ma na serwerze ubuntu i ciągle mi błędy wywala
<tar-gz> Jak wszyscy
<glucik> mozna to jakos usunac?
<TheNumb> glucik: zdarza się, to ubuntu. Get used to it!
<glucik> wiecie moze ?
<TheNumb> glucik: co to za paczka?
<glucik> seckunda
<glucik> sec*
<glucik> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://ppa.launchpad.net//jfi/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<glucik> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://ppa.launchpad.net//jfi/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<glucik> cos takiego
<Kwpolska> glucik: wywal to z sources.list
<TheNumb> glucik: wejdź do usc źródła oprogramowania i usuń ten z jfi?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: teraz to chyba siedzi w sources.list.d/
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: whatever
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: moze nawet w /dev/null siedziec
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: tam by było najlepiej.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb++;
<Kwpolska> tak, oczywiscie, najpierw usze cale gnome3 porac
<glucik> a są gdzies dostepne listy repozytorii na necie do 11.04 ?
<glucik> http://wklej.org/id/517956/
<glucik> zobaczcie
<Kwpolska> glucik: odkomentuj te dwa
<glucik> nom
<czester> Ha!
<glucik> kwpolska ktore dokladnie ?
<glucik> bo nie widze tutaj nic o launchpadzie
<Kwpolska> glucik: ło matko
<TheNumb> glucik: ten który masz jest w folderze sources.list.d/
<Kwpolska> glucik: najlpierw odkomentuj  38, 39, 45, 46
<Kwpolska> glucik: potem znajdz sobie w /etc/apt/sources.list.d swoje repo i wywal
<glucik> ok, nigdynie robilem takich operacji
<Kwpolska> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | wgetpaste
<Kwpolska> przepraszam, bez " wgetpaste
<Kwpolska> s/"/|/
<glucik> kk
<TheNumb> Dodam do ubuntu repo sida, ciekawe jak bardzo uwalę system :D
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: RIP ubuntu thenumba
<TheNumb> O, w aur jest aktualne kernel26-ck
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ck czyli?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: patchset Con Kovalisa
<TheNumb> Kolivasa*
<TheNumb> ;f
<Kwpolska> wariata*
<TheNumb> Mam nadzieję, że tam siedzi bfs 0.401
<Dreadlish> tego gościa od 1-2 rdzeni?
<glucik> kwpolska a nie mozna to jakos inaczje zrobic ?
<TheNumb> glucik: tak, zainstalować inne distro.
<glucik> nie ma programu do czegos takiego?
<TheNumb> glucik: synaptic
<Kwpolska> glucik: sprawdz czy w USC nie ma
<Kwpolska> o, juz skonczylismy [testing*] i [*multilib]
<TheNumb> glucik: Edycja -> Źródła oprogramowania
<sysek> oh.. you.. you just couldn't let me go, could you?
<Kwpolska> [multilib\*]*
<pi00> aptitude nie wyswietla na całej szerokości ekranu (konsoli) opisu szukanego pakietu. Można to zmienić? 'aptitude search image' i opisy mam ucięte
<glucik> kwpolska, usunalem z sources.list takei wpisy : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net//jfi/ubuntu natty main
<pi00> prawie do połowy monitora
<glucik> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net//jfi/ubuntu natty main
<glucik> powinno byc ok
<pi00> apt-cache search nic nie ucina. Dziwne.
<Admc> No, w końcu udało mi się ogarnąć mniej więcej kompa
<Admc> Linux Mint 10 działa bardzo dobrze
<Admc> czego nie mogłem powiedzieć o Ubuntu 11.04
<wujek> Admc: ATI bez problemu?
<Admc> LM 10 bazuje na Ubuntu 10.10
<Admc> a w 10.10 karta działa do tej pory najlepiej
<Admc> oczywiście biorąc pod uwagę edycje od 8.10 w górę
<Admc> czyli te w których nie działa fglrx
<Admc> heh
<Admc> Opera Mobile 11 jest bardziej zgodna z HTML5 niż Firefox4
<foreste> fitrfox 4 ssdie
<Admc> szkoda tylko że potrafi zamulić telefon na większych stronach
<wujek> firefox mobile czy desktop?
<Admc> desktop
<wujek> xD
<Admc> mobile nie wspiera armv6
<Admc> niby są eksperymentalne kompilacje ale 1. zajmują 50 MB w pamięci telefonu (opera zajmuje 10 MB) 2. Nawet się nie uruchamia
<foreste> firefox 4 -> recycle bin ;p
<Admc> mi tam się podoba
<Admc> na kompie dobry jest firefox, na komórce opera
<foreste> opera 11.10 rzadzi ;p
<DaZ> sympatyczna jest.
<Admc> mi opera się nie podobała
<Admc> testowałem
<wujek> ja z opery zrezygnowałem, bo nie chciało mi się do skrótów klawiszowych przyzwyczaić
<foreste> reszte to do recycle bin :P
<foreste> zresta ff = ie :p
<Admc> wolę firefoxa bo ma dużo rozszerzeń, jest działa szybko, ma otwarty kod (powód ideologiczny), no i jest futrzasty :3
<Admc> no wiesz
<Admc> to już obraza
<wujek> foreste: czemu każdą wypowiedź kończysz minką ":p" ?
<foreste> Admc:  opera tez ma
<wujek> język Cię boli? :D
<Admc> ale ma mało
<Admc> i ma słabe API
<foreste> poczekaj ff tez ma malo :P
<Admc> Fx jak już, firefox ma największą bazę rozszerzeń
<Admc> więc nie pyskuj
<foreste> ja mam tylko 1 dodatek
<Admc> chyba się przesiądę na kde4
<foreste> w operze :P
<Admc> bo gnome3 i unity ewidentnie są zrobione pod typowe pokemony co by tylko na facebooku siedziały
<foreste> monitor radioaktywnosci fukusimie ;]
<foreste> bo interesuje atomistyka ;p
<foreste> szczegolnie elektrownie atomowe ;d
<Admc> polska to akurat taki ciemnogród
<foreste> zwiedzil bym jedna ;d
<Admc> bo ludzie boją się że będzie czernobyl2
<Admc> mamy tylko jeden reaktor doświadczalny
<foreste> ja rok mialem kiedy w czarnobylu elektrownia pierdla ;]
<tofo1> Admc: czemu sadzisz ze to przez ludzi, bylo jakies referendum
<tofo1> ?
<Admc> polska to zacofany kraj
<Admc> sorry
<Admc> Polska*
<foreste> tofo1: to dobrze ze wtrzymali
<foreste> bo rosja starowate reaktory
<foreste> i wadliwe
<foreste> mielismy m iec ten typ co w czarnobylu
<tofo1> to ze czernobyl byl to widac po narodzie naszym
<DaZ> dun dun dunn
<DaZ> czarnobyl był dobry, projektowo porządny
<DaZ> tylko był ruski
<DaZ> więc ruscy doszli do wniosku, ze spróbują go wysadzić aż sie zapalił niepalny dach
<tofo1> DaZ: dokladnie gniotsa nie lamiotsa :)
<foreste> zresta kto ma atomowke
<DaZ> no, byłoby, gdyby na materiałach pewnie nie cieli [;
<tofo1> nie mezyli by go to by dzialal
<DaZ> czasem trzeba
<tofo1> materialem byl wtedy mozg
<foreste> jest zagrozony atakiem  rakietowym
<foreste> bez glowicy atomowej
<tofo1> kto nie ma atomowki a szczeka tez ja dostanie
<DaZ> foreste: a po co?
<PushUpek> ave
<foreste> wali elektrownie i katastrofa nuclearna jest
<DaZ> strzelanie rakietami w elektrownie to sport na mężów stanu na miare hitlera
<DaZ> tudzież umysłów, które myślą, że to naprawde wybucha.
<DaZ> tak abstrahując od tego, że jak ktoś ma elektrownie to pewnie już sobie naprodukował z nich głowice
<DaZ> i taka wojna na wyniszczenie nie jest zalecana [;
<foreste> DaZ:  nie koniecznie
<DaZ> gdyż?
<foreste> jak pisze
<foreste> wysatarczy 1 rakieta z f16
<DaZ> i?
<tofo1> foreste: ty po projekcji top gun jestes?
<foreste> i jest juz po kilku tys ludzi bez zycia
<foreste> n]ie
<DaZ> foreste: a czemu?
<DaZ> abstrahując od tego, że pare tysięcy to raczej niewiele.
<tofo1> akurat dla naszych to brzoza starcza
<DaZ> taki naród
<tofo1> dokladnie, po co atomowka
<foreste> bo wali rakie jest wybych zniszczony reaktor tzn uszkodzony i reakcja lacuchowa
<DaZ> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=czy+elektrownie+atomowe+wybuchaj%C4%85+jak+bomby
<DaZ> kk.
<DaZ> no, na nas nie potrzeba, chwalebne super ludowe powstanie warszawskie było pare razy mocniejsze
<DaZ> ale jak mi ostatnio powiedział jakiś namiestnik, to my je wygraliśmy [;
<office> hancza
<DaZ> hancza? >:
<office> czarna hancza
<office> no ze ogolnie
<office> pizda z piachem
<office> w tym sensie
<DaZ> oh
<office> zamiecione
<tofo1> DaZ: jak sie czlowiek wpierd... w bloto to se ideologie doprawia
<DaZ> czy ja wiem, ja bym wolał spojrzeć prawdzie w oczy, że jestem w błocie i myśleć jak z niego wyjść
<tofo1> patrzac na nasza nacje dzisiaj pewnie nie bylo by inaczej
<DaZ> a nie przed kupą ludzi bredzić, że było powstanie, było wielkie zwycięstwo, ale rosjanie nam je odebrali
<DaZ> troche inaczej by było
<DaZ> bo teraz nie mamy armii w ogóle, a przedtem to były chociaż ziukowe fale bagnetów
<tofo1> ale wazne co we lbie
<tofo1> stanie gienek krzknie i pojda
<DaZ> no i nie da sie uciekać przez rumunie
<Admc> co wpisać do .conkyrc aby wyświetlał się obrazek/
<Admc> ?
<Admc> a
<Admc> już znalazłem, nie trzeba
<MatKill> b :>
<Admc> hehe
<Admc> f-spot ma ocenę -27 i dwie gwiazdki na pięć
<Admc> to świadczy o jakości softu
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-24
<DaZ> haters gon' hate
<Admc> sam nie rozumem tej filozofii f-spota i shotwell
<Admc> a
<Admc> wolę gpicview
<Admc> lekkie i nie ładuje się pół godziny
<DaZ> ja tam tego  w zyciu nie widziałęm
<DaZ> mam gwenview i mi dobrze [;
<Admc> coś zdupiłem i naulilus mi przestał wyświetlać pasek narzędzi
<Admc> jutro się tym zajmę
<Admc> ups, dzisiaj
<Admc> minęła północ a ja nawet nie zauważyłem
<foreste> :P
<Admc> O_o
<Admc> Co gwibber robi w moim komputerze?!
<Admc> społecznościowy szajs
<Admc> heh, ma ocenę -66
<Admc> w mintinstall
<foreste> kutwa
<foreste> kiedy dadza kde 4.6
<foreste> do debiana ech ;[
<Admc> yyyy... nope
<Admc> zainstaluj squezze czy jakoś tak
<Admc> a nie
<foreste> Admc:  mam debian sid ;p
<Admc> um
<Admc> sry, przeczytałem ech jako etch
<Admc> :D
<foreste> mialem squeeze
<Admc> to pewnie przez to że jest środek nocy
<foreste> wheezy mialem a teraz jestem na sid unstable :P
<foreste> 2 miesiace temu   pewnie dali by ;/
<foreste> a siedze na starociu 4.4
<Admc> brakuje mi jakiś czcionek na mincie
<DaZ> jakiś?
<Admc> a czcionki od ms niby mam
<DaZ> foreste: 4.4 jest bez sensu
<Admc> czemu w sidzie jest 4.4, zawsze myślałem że mają tam najnowsze
<foreste> czekam na 4.6 :>
<DaZ> bo debian nie lubi najnowsze
<DaZ> teraz to nawet 4.6.2
<foreste> chyba ze 4 miechy
<Admc> w ogóle debian ma dziwny cykl wydawniczy
<foreste> zainstalowalbym kubuntu
<DaZ> to instaluj.
<foreste> ale cos mi przycinalo 10.10
<DaZ> to nie instaluj.
<Admc> to już lepiej PCLinuxOS jak chcesz coś z KDE
<Admc> albo OpenSUSE
<Admc> albo cokolwiek byle nie Kubuntu
<foreste> Admc:  opensuse ssie
<DaZ> nie ssie.
<foreste> bo zawsze zrodowiska ma zrypane
<Admc> u mnie na lapkach w szkole jest opensuse i nawet chodzi dobrze
<Admc> i to jeszcze ta płatna edycja
<foreste> kde 4.4 fatalniej chodzil niz na debianie
<Admc> się wykosztowali pewnie
<foreste> ciagle crash byl
<Admc> a kde to w ogóle połatali już?
<Admc> tak żeby działało jak 3.5
<Admc> chodzi mi o stabilność
<foreste> 4. 4 super chodzi
<foreste>  czasami cos crash
<foreste> najczesdciej network manager :)
<Admc> mi tam gnome2 nie crashuje w ogóle
<Admc> jak coś mi crashuje to zazwyczaj firefox ma wyciek pamięci albo sterownik do radeona nie wyrabia
<foreste> firefox zalosny
<foreste> cieknie mu zawsze -.-
<Admc> za to opera pod gnome wygląda jak kupa
<Admc> bo interfejs ma w qt
<foreste> ff tez w kde 4 ;p
<Admc> ff za to ładnie się integruje z gtk
<Admc> za to nic nie przegoni open i libre office
<Admc> wygląda jak kupa w każdym systemie
<DaZ> Admc: nie ma.
<DaZ> ale co wy ubuntki możecie wiedzieć [;
<Admc> co nie ma?
<DaZ> > bo interfejs ma w qt
<Admc> o uwaga! pr0linuxowiec
<DaZ> już od dawna nie ma.
<DaZ> nie moja wina, że pieprzysz.
<Admc> coś tam czytałem że już nie ma zależności od qt
<DaZ> gdyby dalej trzymali interfejs w qt to wyglądałoby natywnie.
<Admc> co nie zmienia faktu że opera wygląda kiepsko w gnome
<DaZ> wszędzie wygląda kiepsko.
<foreste> ale pieknie w kde 4 <3
<DaZ> w kde też paskudnie
<DaZ> nawet nie przypomina mi stylu czegokolwiek
<DaZ> suwaki są tylko troche podobne
<DaZ> ale używam, bo musze używać.
<foreste> ja mam ladna opere <3
<foreste> http://img98.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranu123.jpg/
<DaZ> ta.
<DaZ> foreste: a czym robisz tą podróbke windowsowego task managera? [;
<foreste> smoth task
<DaZ> flexible task manager jest fajniejsz.
<foreste> polskiego autora
<DaZ> używa kinetic i żyje
<foreste> :P
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/derpaherp.png
<foreste> dobre ;)
<DaZ> bóg dał, że ktoś zrobił styl podobny do reszty desktopu.
<foreste> opera git ;p
<DaZ> jak ktoś zredizajnuje konquerora to też będzie sympatyczny
<Admc> cholera
<DaZ> czy też wyduma jakąkolwiek przeglądarke, która działa
<Admc> nie mogę znaleźć jednej rzeczy
<DaZ> jakiej?
<Admc> jak wyłączyć tą wyszukiwarkę w mincie
<Admc> ja chcę standardowe google
<DaZ> w mincie? >:
<Admc> ta
<Admc> zainstalowałem minta po tym jak ubuntu 11.04 nie przypadło mi do gustu
<foreste> Admc:
<foreste> ja jakos ustawilem
<foreste> tylko zaponialem xd
<DaZ> ja tam nawet nie do końca wiem o co chodzi.
<Admc> z pola do wyszukiwania już zrobiłem
<Admc> tylko z pola adresowego dalej przekierowuje do miętowych googli
<Admc> zamiast do normalnych
<bez_nicku> re
<DaZ> w jakiejś przeglądarce, czy wszędzie?
<bez_nicku> mam pytanie
<DaZ> nie masz.
<bez_nicku> moze nie zwiazane z ubuntu ani z linuksem
<bez_nicku> ale jak na rozmowie kwalifikacyjnej najlpiej powiedziec ile sie chce zarabiac?
<DaZ> kto wie.
<bez_nicku> no wlasnie, ktokolwiek wie, ktokolwiek widzial
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3637
<foreste> w lapku ;p
<foreste> mint
<DaZ> bieda z nędzą.
<foreste> why ?
<foreste> DaZ:  ladny :P
<foreste> ide cos popykac ;p
<foreste>  nq
<Admc> ja też będę spadał
<TheNumb> o/
<czester> Siema
<TheNumb> czester: o/
<lisu> powitać
<czester> Ha
<czester> Mam nadzieję, że dzisiaj morony dostały przykaz od rodziców i jadą do rodzinki
<czester> :D
<Stirlitz> cieszy się, jajko dostał?
<lisu> czester: wise words, wise words.
<lisu> Stirlitz: dostał na święta po jajku...
<lisu> ... prętem.
<lisu> ;)
<czester> Stirlitz: Ja? Już mam. Ktoś inny dostanie. ;-)
<Stirlitz> no!
<czester> Jeszcze trochę ćwiczeń i zagram For Whom The Bell Tolls
<czester> ;-)
<mati75> lisu: można powiedzieć, że ma obite jajca
<tar-gz> Przyśnił mi się linuks ... chyab czas zainstalować windowsa.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: poj**awszy?
<tar-gz> TheNumb: co?
<TheNumb> windowza ;f
<Norton-vir> witam
<tar-gz> Frugalware mi sie przyśnił...
<Norton-vir> jak zmienic wielkosc czcionki w menu firexa ?
<Norton-vir> firefoxa
<Norton-vir> nie licząc zmiani dpi
 * tar-gz nie posiada firesroxa
<Norton-vir> gtk-chtcheme ,lxapearance nie działają
<tar-gz> nie działają w ogóle?
<Norton-vir> w wypadku firefoxa
<tar-gz> czy zmieniają czcionkę tylko nie w  firefoxie
<Norton-vir> nie maja wplywu na menu firefoxa
<Norton-vir> na belce u gory ekranu oraz w preferences FF
<Norton-vir> firefox jest ściągnięty wget - już skompilowany ,chyba nawet się nie instalował
<Norton-vir> zrobiłem dowiązanie do /bin
<tar-gz> to ty ze źródeł instalowałeś?
<tar-gz> a to  repo juz ni ma?
<Norton-vir> nie kompilowałem tylko ściągnęłem wgetem wersje dla lenny.
<Norton-vir> w repo jest stara
<Norton-vir> a ta jesst 3.6
<TheNumb> Norton-vir: 3.6 też jest stara.
<tar-gz> Co ty na debianie lenny jedziesz? lol ...
<TheNumb> Norton-vir: to jak ty chcesz zmienić ustawienia ff jak on nie jest zainstalowany w systemie, co?
<Norton-vir> bede eksperymentowal z xorgiem 7.1 i fglrx
<TheNumb> Tylko sobie dosrałeś dowiązanie w /bin i się cieszysz.
<tar-gz> TheNumb: jedzies go! ^^
<Norton-vir> fglrx 8.28 bodajze - ostatni wspierajacy rendering 3d dla ati rx200
<Norton-vir> moze sprobuje go skompilowac innym razem
<Norton-vir> firefoxa
<TheNumb> Norton-vir: to postaw sobie gentoo, tam możesz sobie skompilować takie iksy które Ci się podobają.
<Norton-vir> to wogole nawet nie jest iceweasel
<TheNumb> Namaroka
<TheNumb> Namoroka*
<Norton-vir> nie mozilla firefox
<Norton-vir> wlasnie nie namoroka
<sysek> .
<Norton-vir> jak zmienic te czcionki ? z czego on korzysta ? Gtk nie obejmują czcionek globalnie ?
<sysek> miezdynarodne fonty to sa
<czester> Jak myślicie, czas się wykąpać?
<sysek> czester: chyba tak
<czester> Chyba faktycznie tak.
<TheNumb> czester: Nom...
<Stirlitz> szoruj zbuka
<tar-gz> Kto testowqał frugalware albo zebwalka?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ja kiedyś miałem zenwalka, ale to baardzo stara wersja.
<TheNumb> Z tego co pamiętam, to chyba był całkiem znośny.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: postaw sobie freebsd :3
<TheNumb> Postawiłem wczoraj na "serwerze".
<Dreadlish> o/
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: o/
<tar-gz> TheNumb: mówisz? Hmmm ....
<Dreadlish> ja se bym postawił tylko chwilowo nie mam na czym
<tar-gz> Cięzko jesy opanować te fbsd?
<PushUpek> freebsd jest świetne :D
<czester> Mi dziewczyna czasem postawi.
<qermit> tar-gz: nic ciekawwego, wszystko zmieniasz przy pomocy rc.conf
<TheNumb> qermit: jak w archu ;p
<czester> Arch to był skrót od archaik?
<TheNumb> czester: nie wiem, rolling release to raczej nie archaik.
<czester> Oj, przeczytałem trolling release ;-)
<TheNumb> czester: też się zdarza.
<czester> Ale Arch już chyba się nie rollinguje ;-P
<sysek> :o
<TheNumb> oO
 * PushUpek przeżarł się
<qermit> arch? to to ma wsparcie chociaż u komercyjnych dostawców?
<TheNumb> http://www.machovideo.com/video/Tiger_rips_mans_arm_off_22399/
<TheNumb> qermit: niet.
<qermit> TheNumb: pewnie jest to dystrybucja dla dzieci
<TheNumb> qermit: mhm
<TheNumb> Trafiłeś w sedno
<qermit> podobnie jak gentoo i inne kupy
<czester> Do zabawy.
<qermit> no do zabawy są ok
<TheNumb> qermit: a co nie jest do zabawy?
<qermit> i tak wszędzie używany jest Windows
<czester> Hmmm
<qermit> nawet w sklepach z japkiem :)
<TheNumb> A na iMacu odpalony rdp viewer :3
<Stirlitz> niestraszny wam gniew bogów :>
<qermit> raczej ICE chyba
<TheNumb> qermit: In Case of Emergency? :P
<qermit> tfu ICA
<TheNumb> O kutwa, Banshee obsługuje iPoda Touch :D
<czester> W jaki sposób?
<TheNumb> Tzn, dzięki libimobiledevice, ale zawsze jakiś plus.
<TheNumb> czester: ja normalnie synchronizuję Toucha pod Linuksem ;p
<czester> Buahahahaha
<czester> Nie pogadasz.
<TheNumb> Z okładkami i wszystkim :)
<czester> Okładki i tak są w pliku
<czester> To nie zasługa Banshee
<kklimonda> i tak do nastepnej aktualizacji firmeare.
<TheNumb> czester: wiem
<czester> ;-)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: dla mnie następnej już nie ma.
<TheNumb> Zatrzymałem się na 4.2.1
<czester> Pewnie stary Touch ;)
<TheNumb> 2 gen
<TheNumb> I tak tylko do muzyki i wifi.
<czester> No to w sumie jasne.
<czester> Muszę dorwać baterię.
<czester> :S
<TheNumb> czester: jaką?
<czester> Oczywiście wszystko dzisiaj pozamykane
<czester> 9V taką prostokątną.
<TheNumb> ;p
<czester> Do efektu gitarowego.
<TheNumb> czester: siedzisz na jakimś ##mac #macosx?
<czester> TheNumb: Nie. Po co?;-)
<TheNumb> A nie wiem, tak się pytam.
<czester> Sam sobie będę wsparciem technicznym?;-P
<TheNumb> czester: to innym nie chcesz pomagać? :P
<czester> Idę zobaczyć czy jakiś sklep jest otwarty.
<czester> TheNumb: Po pracy mam dość takiego kontaktu z ludźmi
<czester> Tym bardziej za darmo.
<TheNumb> czester: kiosk?
<czester> Jaki kiosk?
<TheNumb> czester: jakiś kutwa. Coś może być otwarte.
<czester> A nie
<czester> U mnie na osiedlu raczej nie
<PushUpek> idź na stację benzynową :D
<TheNumb> 10 pln za bakteryjkę <:
<PushUpek> no kutwa, a gdzie w święto indziej kupić?:D
<termi> kto wie gdzie w telefonie przechowywane sa kontakty z gg?
<sysek> w /dev/null
<DarkWolf448> Uffff... Już się bałem, że nie będzie nikogo :D.
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: bo nikogo nie ma
<DarkWolf448> Jak tam śniadanie ^^ ?
<sysek> jak w kazdej polskie rodzinie - normalnie
<DarkWolf448> ;)
<termi> sysek: tam napewno nie
<DarkWolf448> A o co chodzi ?
<Ciaho> termi: /dev/null to świetne miejsce
<Ciaho> nielimitowana przestrzeń
<termi> Ciaho: nie badz taki blyskotliwy
<Ciaho> ;D
<termi> jesli nie masz nic do powiedzenia w tej sprawie to nie odzywaj sie
<termi> proste nie?
<DarkWolf448> Co to za folder ten /dev/null? Ciągle o nim słysze i nie wiem co to ;).
<sysek> czarna dziura
<DarkWolf448> tzn.
<sysek> `google /dev/null
<Przekliniak> sysek: /dev/null - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/null>
<TheNumb> `google /dev/null co to jest
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: /dev/null – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/null>
<DarkWolf448> Wrzucasz pliki i znikają ?
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: exactly!
<DarkWolf448> Zaraz zobaczę tę wikipedie :)
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: serio nie wiesz co to /dev/null czy jaja sobie robisz? :P
<DarkWolf448> Teraz już wiem XD
<DarkWolf448> Najciekawsze jest to, że ostatnio przy włączaniu pokazał ostrzeżenie o braku jakiegoś folderu w /dev/null. Włączyłem system, zrobiłem sudo mkdir. Niby głupie, ale komunikat się nie pokazał ponownie :D.
<bez_nicku> DarkWolf448: o /dev/null sie nie mowi glosno... bo to tak naprawde nie istnieje :P
<DarkWolf448> :D
<DarkWolf448> Tak jak UFO - wielu widziało, ale oficjalnie nie istnieje :D.
<DarkWolf448> Dobra, ja spadam, do kościoła mnie ciągną ;).
<termi> do kosciola sie chodzi dla siebie a ne dlatego ze ktos cie ciagnie
<lisu> DarkWolf448: nie masz wlasnego zdania?
<czester> Buehehehe
<TheNumb> termi: powiedz to mojej starszyźnie...
<TheNumb> Chyba by mnie wydziedziczyli.
<czester> No ja ostatnio byłem na pogrzebie dziadka
<czester> A tak to nie da rady, żeby ktoś mnie zmusił
<DarkWolf448> <ściana> :D
<czester> Z dziewczyną chodzę bo widze, że się cieszy ;-P
<TheNumb> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/54666-may-jas.gif
<lisu> TheNumb: skad ja to znam, "zaściankowe obrzędy". heh.
<termi> TheNumb: sie zdziwia pozniej ze nie bedziesz chodzil do kosciola
<TheNumb> czester: a moja ma taką samą niechęć jak ja ;f
<termi> bo taki jest efekt przymusowego zmuszania dzieciakow do chodzenia do kosciola
<czester> TheNumb: Moja teraz ma post i się umartwia ;-P
<termi> i jedyny argument ktory rodzice stosuja
<termi> to trzeba isc do kosciola "BO tak"
<czester> Oj tam
<lisu> jak to mówią, religia preinstalowana przy chrzście.
<DarkWolf448> U mnie ciężko odmówić :D...
<czester> Jak ktoś chodzi dla siebie to jego sprawa
<czester> DarkWolf448: Bo jesteś młoda cipka.
<termi> hahahaha
<termi> :)
<TheNumb> No, jak ktoś czuje potrzebę chodzenia to niech łazi.
<termi> wlasnie
<czester> Trzeba umieć powiedzieć "Nie i chuj"
<lisu> czester: dobrze powiedziane.
<DarkWolf448> XD
<czester> Ile razy w łeb dostałem.
<czester> Ale się nauczyli, że jak nie to nie.
<lisu> czester: chodz na piwo.... "nie i chuj" x) juz to widze.
<czester> Najlepsze co mogłem zrobić jak dostałem od ojca to się do niego uśmiechnąć i powiedzieć, że chyba mu się argumenty w dyskusji skończyły ;-P
<DarkWolf448> W środę to mnie ksiądz od konfesjonału prawie wyrzucił :D
<czester> Hahha
<czester> To po co tam szedłeś?
<czester> Jak teraz masz z tego radochę.
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: pozory?
<harloczek> heh
<harloczek> właśnie
<harloczek> po co?
<harloczek> :o
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: jak idę na "spowiedź" to idę do znajomego na browara.
<DarkWolf448> Bo się poczułem :D
<czester> TheNumb: I sobie gadasz z kumplem
<TheNumb> A w niedzielę do "kościoła" chodzę do galerii handlowej.
<czester> TheNumb: I on Ci mówi, że wcale nie zrobiłeś źle ;-P
<TheNumb> czester: dokładnie.
<lisu> hehe
<DarkWolf448> haha
<czester> Moja dziewczyna szła teraz do spowiedzi i autentycznie się bała ;-)
<TheNumb> czester: widocznie wszeteczyliście.
<lisu> czester: a czego tu się bać, nie takich historii wysłuchuje pleban w kratce x).
<czester> Ostatnio była rok temu, a ma się z czego spowiadać. I nie mówię tutaj o świństewkach jakie ze mna robiła.
<PushUpek> woda święcona wyparowała?:D
<czester> No ale ona przykłada do tego dużą wagę i ma to dla niej spory ładunek emocjonalny.
<czester> I takie coś też trzeba umieć uszanować.
<TheNumb> PushUpek: ja bym wyparował gdyby mnie dotknęła woda święcona *psssssssssssss*
<PushUpek> ja tam nie chodzę do spowiedzi odkąd ksiądz mnie wyrzucił z konfesionału ;D
<sysek> arch vs gentoo lol
<TheNumb> PushUpek: j a nie i
<TheNumb> Nie rozumiem dlaczego niektórzy piszą versia zamiast wersja, tak samo profesionalne zamiast profesjonalne. To jest jakaś dysleksja?
<czester> TheNumb: Raczej kiepskie wykształcenie.
<sysek> kto pisze versia oO ?
<TheNumb> sysek: miliard razy widziałem ludzi tak piszących.
<lisu> sysek: ktoś z dysmózgowiem.
<PushUpek> pewnie ci sami, co server ;D
<TheNumb> Albo jeszcze: server zamiast po polski serwer.
<sysek> omfg
<sysek> VERSIA
<czester> PushUpek: A server to coś innego.
<TheNumb> s/polski/polsku/
<sysek> no wlasnie
<lisu> server to z angielskiego przeciez.
<czester> No.
<PushUpek> czester: nie bardzo, w polskich tekstach nie powinno się poza nazwami własnymi
<czester> A "versia" to chuj wie skąd ;-P
<TheNumb> czester: a "profesionalny"?
<sysek> ej fiesz jakom mam versie kady loololololol ?
<TheNumb> Co to kutwa jest? ;f
<czester> PushUpek: Ale powiedzmy, że nie jest błędem a raczej wtrąceniem obcojęzycznego słowa.
<czester> Ja wiem kto tak pisze.
<czester> Te brudne rumuny, które przychodzą do nas na internet.
<lisu> sysek: to juz przegięcie, za to powinni karcić kablem od żelazka.
<TheNumb> :F
<sysek> lisu: ale takie twory istnieja u nas.
<czester> Hmmm
<czester> A może by tak pograć w CM?
<lisu> sysek: wiem, to jest tak zwane dysmózgowie wtórne.
<TheNumb> czester: rozwiń skrót
<czester> Championship Manager.
<TheNumb> Aa...
<PushUpek> ja tam w FM pomykam ;)
<czester> A nie
<czester> To był FM :D
<lisu> a ja... a ja ... a ja do WC.
<czester> Bo widzę, że mi cm Spotlight nie znajduje
<PushUpek> CM też był ;)
<PushUpek> ale wieki temu :P
<czester> Ano wieki.
<czester> Tak myślę czy nie kupić oryginału przez Steam
<DarkWolf448> Dobra, ja kończę,bo wchodzę do kościoła :D
<PushUpek> no po tych łatkach wszystkich można już pograć
<lisu> czester: na Mac'a robią takowe?
<PushUpek> zwłaszcza, że ma stanieć teraz jakoś
<czester> lisu: Raczej.
<lisu> raczej tak czy raczej nie?
<lisu> dobra nie ważne, ide parę kg przybrać --> obiad.
<czester> lisu: Robią.
<lisu> o/
<PushUpek> ja tam muszę iść dalej specyfikację do projektu pisać ;]
<tar-gz> Re
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> .utf8
<szymon_g> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<szymon_g> dupa :|
<szymon_g> aeólzc krzacze?
<tar-gz> szymon_g: ta l Ci krzaczy
<szymon_g> cze tar-gz, wiem, zglaszam teraz owego buga
<tar-gz> do freenode?
<szymon_g> btw, Wesolych Swiat wszystkim zycze!
<tar-gz> sramy na święta
<tar-gz> Zając nie przynosi wódki tylko ciulate jajka
<szymon_g> re
<szymon_g> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<tar-gz> szymon_g: nic nie krzaczy
<tar-gz> może locale masz źle ustawione?
<szymon_g> nie, juz jest dobrze. locale mam na US, to miranda defaultowo cos psula
<szymon_g> ale juz jest ok :)
<tar-gz> na mirandzie siedzisz?
<szymon_g> ta. calkiem wygodny sie wydaje /chociaz uzywam malo/
<szymon_g> jakbym tylko znalazl jakis plugin do foobara... :P
<tar-gz> a to jest tylko windowsowy klient z tego co pamiętam
<szymon_g> tak, wiem. na windzie siedze
<tar-gz> ;-)
<szymon_g> na starosc nie chce mi sie juz kernelowac kompili ;)
<tar-gz> to nie kompiluj kerneli
<szymon_g> tak w ogole- Wesolych Swiat!
<szymon_g> oj, tar-gz, wiesz o co biega :)
<tar-gz> Niet ;-)
<tar-gz> jestes zuy!
<szymon_g> lubie sobie sluchac muzyki, sterowniki linuksowe do mojej karty pozostawiaja wiele do zyczenia np :|
<szymon_g> hehe
<tar-gz> Jezus Cie nie kocha
<szymon_g> .... ześ z grubej rury przyrabal mi ;)
<sysek> hm
<sysek> jezeli nie ma sterow drukarki pod linuxa, to nie da inaczej wydrukowac?
<szymon_g> no, wiesz. to nie sa lata 90te (badz wczesne 2000czne) gdy sie czlowiek cieszyl ze mu "cos dziala"
<szymon_g> (a z drukarka to tez inna sprawa swoja droga)
<szymon_g> nie "cos dziala" tylko "jakos dziala". wiesz o co chodzi? dzwiek pod linuchem mam- ale tylko zwykly, stereo. zas polubilem dzwiek przestrzenny :P
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś zawiasy do nc4000? :D
<sysek> to sie dowiedzialem
<szymon_g> :?
<szymon_g> http://asset.soup.io/asset/1822/0783_eff1.png ;)
<Dreadlish> lol
<szymon_g> :) naprawde, ten co to stworzyl musial miec niezle schizy
<sysek> szymon_g: zalosny jest ten czlowiek
<szymon_g> mi sie podoba. co kto lubi oczywiscie
<Dreadlish> aj kurwa
<szymon_g> gdzie!?
 * Dreadlish (KURRRR!) zapmniał
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - mnie to wkurza robienie szopki sobie z czegoś co dla innych jest tradycją
<Dreadlish> albo obchodzisz albo nie
<tar-gz> ja byłem z siostrą święcić koszyczek
<tar-gz> nie uklęknąłem nie spiewałem, nei modliłem się
<tar-gz> ale swoich jajec nie święciłem ;-)
<szymon_g> :)
<jacekowski> a ja nie bylem
<szymon_g> ja mialem tylko problem z ich farbowaniem. do szklanki nie chcialy wejsc
<jacekowski> ja nawet nie wiem kiedy to sie swieci to raz
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<szymon_g> dzisiaj, w pierwszy dzien swiat jacekowski
<jacekowski> dwa, bylem w pracy podczas wielkiego piatku
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ty kurde w ogóle tam w anglii to wy macie jakieś dziwne zwyczje
<jacekowski> i jadlem mieso
<jacekowski> i mam post gleboko
<Dreadlish> jaki kurwa post?
<szymon_g> Dreadlish : wiesz- dla ciebie dziwne, dla innych nie. ot, folklor rozni sie w kazdym kraju
<Dreadlish> noh
<Dreadlish> nawet północ od południa sie różni
<tar-gz> na Śląsku kiedys sie węgiel święciło
<szymon_g> w sensie: norwegia i wlochy ;p?
<jacekowski> a ja bede w piatek w londynie
<Dreadlish> w sensie polski
<jacekowski> i nie wiem jak to bedzie
<Dreadlish> ja w piątek to będę sie opierdalał
<Dreadlish> kurde
<jacekowski> bo londyn ma byc zamkniety niby
<Dreadlish> co mnie wzieło?
<jacekowski> no ja pociagiem z francji bede wracal
<jacekowski> akurat w piatek
<szymon_g> no, niech zyje wesele :|
<Dreadlish> to gdzie ty jesteś w ogóle?
<Dreadlish> wesele śmierdzi
<szymon_g> o, we francji jestes? i na ircu siedzisz o.O?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> jade w wtorek
<Dreadlish> no to gdzie ty jesteś
<jacekowski> we*
 * szymon_g ma randke jutro :)
<jacekowski> i wracam w piatek
<tar-gz> szymon_g: jak z gumową to się nie liczy
<szymon_g> o, biznes czy odpoczynek, jesli sie mozna spytac?
<szymon_g> tar-gz: ...
<Dreadlish> "do francji jedzie - obieżyświat je**ny"
<szymon_g> ;)
<sysek> tjaaa
<sysek> widze, ze wydrukuje
<tar-gz> Kurcze pamiętacie takie coś jak userbary tylko nie userbary? na stronie zaznaczało się opcje i skrypt generował obrazek z buttonami
<Dreadlish> ta nie
<Dreadlish> gimpa mi mego trza
<Dreadlish> gdzie mój gimp
<czester> Ludzie jeszcze używają Windows XP...
<Dreadlish> i co</
<Dreadlish> takie dziwne?
<Dreadlish> są ludzie co siedzą jeszcze na 98
<Dreadlish> i żyją
<czester> Skamieliny.
<tar-gz> aą ludzie co na 3.11 siedzą!
<czester> Bez przesady.
<sysek> lol
<sysek> windows xp
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - jak nie masz kompa który udźwignie to "mega super hiper wypasione gówno" zwane windows 7
<Dreadlish> to wiesz
<czester> Windows 7 to dobry system. O co Ci chodzi?
<szymon_g> oj, Dreadlish, nie powiedzialbym ze to takie gowno
<sysek> czester: zostaw. to hejter
<Dreadlish> sorry - na moim kochanym starym piecu to power on i BSoD
<Dreadlish> na lapku jest lepiej
<Dreadlish> bo da sie go tam używać
<czester> Hahaha
<czester> Bo masz gówno, a nie komputer.
<Dreadlish> zamknij jape
<sysek> D:
<Dreadlish> ty też masz drogie gówno i co?
 * szymon_g uzywa win7 od dnia premiery i ani razu mu nie nawalil
<czester> No ale ja jestem zadowolony ze swojego komputera ;-)
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: tylko że ja mówie o athlonie xp 1800+ i 512mb ramu
<sysek> tez bym byl :D
<Dreadlish> a lapcak jest 2x2 2gb i jedzie ;d
<sysek> Dreadlish: po za tym, co za cep instalowal by na sile system na takim zlomie ?
<czester> hehehehehe
<Dreadlish> sysek: wtedy miałem drugi dysk i chciałem sprawdzić wtf is that shit
<czester> Athlon xp 1800+?
<sysek> lol
<szymon_g> Dreadlish : a czytales moze chociazby info o minimalnych wymaganiach?
<czester> Ile to ma MHz?
<sysek> czytales w ogole wymagania tego systemu ?
<sysek> no wlasnie
<Dreadlish> czester: za to co ty kupiłeś ja mógłbym złożyć dużo lepszego kompa
<szymon_g> min 1g na 32 bity, 2 na 64
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Dreadlish> chciałem zobaczyć czy pochodzi ;p
<czester> Dreadlish: To jest 1400Mhz?
<sysek> boze
<sysek> i tak rodza sie cepy
<sysek> instaluja cos, na jakims czyms i hejter gotowy
<sysek> BO TO NIE DZIALA
<szymon_g> czester : 1333 chyba
<Dreadlish> sysek: czy ja hejtuje?
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: 1500mhz równo
<czester> Ja miałem 1800MHz 7 lat temu ;-P
<Dreadlish> czester: japa - mówiłem - burżuju z macbookiem i iphonem
<szymon_g> a, sorry. 1500+ byl 1333 zdaje sie. zwracam honor :)
<czester> Buehehehehhe
<sysek> hahahahha
<czester> 9 lat temu miałem 2.2GHz ;-P
<sysek> czester: idz stond burszuju
<szymon_g> ta. 22 komputery z p100mhz
<jacekowski> a ja mialem 15GHz
<czester> szymon_g: Athlon XP 1700+ @ 2,2GHz.
<Dreadlish> 7 lat temu to ja jechałem na tym athlonie
<sysek> 7 lat temu mialem dziecinstwo
<sysek> ;(
<Dreadlish> 7 lat temu to ja miałem 7 lat mniej
<Dreadlish> czyli 8 bodaj
<Dreadlish> jak dobrze licze
<czester> Jak to było dawno.
<czester> 20 lat temu miałem amigę :D
<Dreadlish> 20 lat temu to ty mogłeś zamknąć jape
<czester> Ale jesteś elokwentny.
<sysek> o taaaaaaaaaaaaak :D
<sysek> czester: jak tam przymiarki do Lion ?
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nie gadam z nim
<Dreadlish> bo brak słów
<czester> sysek: Używam cały czas.
<sysek> czester: o. i jak? ja bym sie nie odnalazl w lion z powodu braku gornej belki :P
<czester> sysek: Jakiej górnej belki?
<czester> sysek: Screenshot bym Ci zrobił i nie powiesz, że to Lion.
<sysek> czester: no tego paska na gorze co masz w mac os
<Dreadlish> popatrz na góre - tej górnej belki
<czester> sysek: Przecież wszystko jest na miejscu.
<sysek> czester: bo w lion ma go nie byc :O
<sysek> czester: :OO dawaj
<czester> sysek: Oczywiście, że będzie i jest.
<sysek> pakazy mienia
<tar-gz> http://pics7.inxhost.com/images/sticker.gif pamieta ktoś na jakiej stronie generowało się listę takich buttonów?
<szymon_g> sysek: nie ma byc paska na gorze? dlaczego?
<czester> sysek: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1117992/shotbleble.png
<sysek> szymon_g: nie wiem, taki zamysl mial byc
<czester> sysek: Będzie. Musi być. Menu nie zniknie.
<sysek> czester: i powiadasz, ze to nowy Lion ?
<czester> sysek: Da. Najaktualniejszy jaki jest.
<sysek> nie lubie Cie :(
<sysek> a jak to w ogole jest z tym Lion, kazdy moze testowac?
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Musisz być zapisany do programu developerskiego za pieniążki.
<sysek> no wlasnie
<sysek> wydajesz jeszcze miliony
<sysek> TY BURZUJU
<czester> A kto powiedział, że się zapisałem?:-P
<sysek> :DD
 * Ciaho chce maka
 * szymon_g nie
<szymon_g> (no, chyba ze za darmo etc :))
<sysek> mac mini to jeszcze istnieje ?
<czester> sysek: Pewnie.
<szymon_g> Ciaho: moze sobie hackintosha zrob :?
<Ciaho> myślałem nad tym
<Ciaho> ale to chyba trzeba kompa na bebechach intela?
<Dreadlish> nie
<sysek> Ciaho: na AMD tez mozesz
<Dreadlish> tylko musisz mieć dobry image
<Ciaho> hmm
<Ciaho> kusicie :D
<jacekowski> eee tam
<jacekowski> nie warto
<jacekowski> ten system jest niewygodny i ograniczony
<czester> No jak się dobrze zrobi to działa fajnie.
<jacekowski> taki niby linux ale jednak czegos brakuje
<czester> Właśnie nie brakuje ;-P
<czester> Taki linux niby ale dopracowany ;-P
<jacekowski> jak masz kompatybilny sprzet
<jacekowski> jak nie masz to nie bardzo
<czester> No w Macach jest tylko kompatybilny sprzęt.
<czester> Z Hackiem to wiadomo.
<szymon_g> coz, trza wziac prysznic i sie ubrac
<gjm> Bry
<sysek> ale zdjecie znalazlem
<sysek> :))
<sysek> http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/6006/image45h.jpg
<czester> W domu czy w necie?
<sysek> w necie
<lisu6630> Re
<lisu> izrael?
<gjm> szalom
<Nerihsa> meow
<lisu> Szatafakap
<mati75> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/55499-zadanie-z-angielskiego.jpeg
 * lisu nie zobaczy bo z komorki pisze
<Dreadlish> hah
<gjm> w gimnazjum się w takie rzeczy bawiliśmy
<Dreadlish> gjm: ryl?
<czesmir> wazuup
<Norton-vir> nikt nie wie jak zmienić tą zasraną czcionkę w firefoxie ?
<Norton-vir> w jego menu?
<Norton-vir> naprawdę nie chce mi się szukać
<Norton-vir> ten firefox napewno nie korzysta z qt
<Norton-vir> raczej gtk ,webkit
<Norton-vir> nie umie nikt zmienic zasranej czcionki?
<gjm> Norton-vir: gnome-appearance-cośtam ?
<Kwpolska> Norton-vir: gtk-kde4
<gjm> czy co tam masz
<gjm> Kwpolska: o/
<Kwpolska> gjm: gnome-appearance-properties
<gjm> dzięki
<gjm> jakby poszukał to by znalazł
<Norton-vir> nie mam gnome. lxapearance i gtk-chtcheme nie maja wplywu
<Norton-vir> na tego firefoxa
<Norton-vir> jestem na openboxie
<sysek> nie paniemaju
<gjm> openbox to DE
<gjm> nie ma wpływu
<gjm> fuj!
<gjm> Window Decorator
<gjm> jako i metacity
<Kwpolska> Norton-vir: jesteś na openboksie? to lxappearance powinien dzialac
<Norton-vir> nie dziala
<sysek> lol
<Norton-vir> ten firefox byl sciagniety wgetem
<sysek> nie umiesz uzywac linuska
<gjm> no i?
<sysek> linuksa*
<Norton-vir> nie byl instalowany- zrobilem tylko dowiazanie do /bin
<sysek> Norton-vir: pokaz screen, pomozemy
<Kwpolska> Norton-vir: to teraz zainstaluj
<Norton-vir> sa nieczytelne
<Norton-vir> w repo jest stara wersja
<Norton-vir> 3.5
 * gjm obiera ziemniaki
<Norton-vir> repo lennego
<Kwpolska> Norton-vir: idioto
<Norton-vir> potrzebuje zmienic czcionki globalnie dla gtk
<Kwpolska> Norton-vir: w domu uzywa sie debiana TESTING (wheezy) albo sid
<Kwpolska> Norton-vir: na serwer stable (squeeze), ew. oldstable (lenny)
<Norton-vir> zamknij morde ,niewiesz po co uzywam lennego
<Norton-vir> chj ci do tego
<sysek> Norton-vir: jest iceweasel
<sysek> ;]
<sysek> i nie pyskuj
<Norton-vir> siedx na swoim sqeeze
<Norton-vir> i zamkij pyszczek
<gjm> kick'em
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: /kick norton-vir
<Kwpolska> Norton-vir: ja siedze na archu
<Kwpolska> a teraz squeeze to bym tylko na serwerze zainstalowal
<czester> lol
<Kwpolska> <3 stackexchange
<czester> Slackware. To jeszcze istnieje?
<Kwpolska> czester: ta
<czester> ju-rek: Wszystkiego najlepszego ;-P
<ju-rek> dzieki, ale to wiatecznie czy imieninowe?
<czester> Urodziny miałeś niedawno?
<ju-rek> kurna nie mam pl znaczkow
<ju-rek> no wczoraj
<czester> No to urodzinowe ;-)
<ju-rek> hehehhee 41 ale czad :D
<czester> Staruszku ;-)
<Kwpolska> fajnie, dostalem maila z przyszlolsci
<Kwpolska> jest gdzies na swiecie jutro?
<PushUpek> co ci napisali?:>
<Kwpolska> najchetniej w chniach?
<PushUpek> australia?
<czester> Arsenal dzisiaj gra. To sobie obejrzę ;-)
<PushUpek> i tak uwalili mistrza :P
<Kwpolska> http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=81
<czesmir> mistrza w obieraniu ziemniakow
<PushUpek> od kartofli z barcelony dostali wpieprz ;]
<czesmir> od mojego teamu
<TheNumb> czesmir: o/
<sysek> jurek 41 skonczyl ;o?
<TheNumb> Stara dupa.
<sysek> no :D
<sysek> co jes z tym netem
<tar-gz> a co ma byc?
<sysek> raz sciaga, raz nie
<sysek> chwilowy przestoj i dzie
<tar-gz> radiówke masz?
 * Kwpolska sciaga wszystkie pakiety
<sysek> nie
<sysek> po kablu
<tar-gz> może wiatr Ci się do kabla dostał?
<sysek> ehe
<Kwpolska> sysek: a z innego serwera probowales?
<sysek> Kwpolska: nawet strony sie tak laduja
<tar-gz> Nie wiecie czy suse z KDE będzie żarł tyle samo RAM co Fedora z KDE?
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: powinien.
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: ale yast ssie
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: wiem.
<Kwpolska> a zypper to najwolniejszy manager pakietow binarnych jaki w zyciu widzilalem
<Kwpolska> widzialem*
<Kwpolska> literowki sponsoruje pacman
<PushUpek> źle ze mną, przeczytałem 'litrówki'
<tar-gz> PushUpek: no to znaczy, że zdrowy jesteś
<sysek> Used
<sysek> 94%
<sysek> 12276 kB / 13004 kB
<sysek> brawo dla routera
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: siostrze chce suse postawić na netbooku
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: to tego nie rob.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: odpuść sobie.
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: postaw fedore
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: why?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: już lepiej postaw jej fetorę.
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: a najlepiej to windblowsa
<tar-gz> Fedory nie cierpie zbyt dużo problemów miałem
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: bo tak.  suse ssie.  yast tez. a zypper to najwolniejszy manager pakietow binarnych
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: noob jestes, nie znasz sie
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: ona ma winde na pc
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: to niech ma tez na netgownie
<TheNumb> tar-gz: to jej postaw kutwa ubuntu 11.04
<TheNumb> Będzie zadowolona.
<tar-gz> ona chce KDe ;-D
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: to kubuntu 11.04
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: ty miales problemy, ona nie jest taka glupia i nie bedzie miala
<lisu> Sradee ssie
<TheNumb> lisu: właśnie KDE jest fajne...
<Kwpolska> lisu = lisu+0.5;
<lisu> postaw mint z wydania prima apriis
<Kwpolska> lisu: link?
<sysek> root@syskowy net:~# uname -a
<sysek> Linux syskowy net 2.4.37 #7581 Sat Oct 10 01:29:13 CEST 2009 mips unknown
<sysek> :O
<lisu> Linuxm
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: nie miałem problemów z Kubuntu bo takiego nie stawiałem
<lisu> int.Pl
<lisu> kurde
<TheNumb> linuxmint.pl
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: problemow z fedora 16:42 < tar-gz> Fedory nie cierpie zbyt dużo problemów miałem
<sysek> 12kB/s
<sysek> chyba upc sobie jaja robi
<TheNumb> sysek: pewnie tak, przecież jest wielkanoc.
<lisu> Dzwon na reklamacje
<sysek> kurwa
<TheNumb> mać
<sysek> zaraz sie zdeenerwuje
<sysek> nawet na poczte wejsc nie moge
<Mussious> Bry
<sysek> bo sie laduje 20 min
<TheNumb> sysek: zrypanie kogoś na infolinii bardzo pomaga, przynajmniej mi...
<lisu> dzwon mowie
<Mussious> Mam głupie pytanie: jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo, że ktoś się włamie na komputer z postawionym tylko linuxem.
<lisu> niech wiedza, ze gowno sprz
<lisu> edaja
<Kwpolska> Mussious: of course
<lisu> kurde :/ cos mi enteruje
<Mussious> co of course?
<Kwpolska> Mussious: duze.
<TheNumb> Mussious: jak ma fizyczny dostęp do komputera z zalogowanym userem to b. duże.
<Mussious> a bez fizycznego dostępu? :)
<TheNumb> Mussious: b. duże
<TheNumb> Jak użyszkodnik dupa
<Mussious> :)
<Mussious> Kolejne pytanie nooba w takim razie: jak sprawdzić czy ktoś bawi się komputerem siedząc przy nim, czy włamuje się przez sieć?
<TheNumb> Mussious: sprawdź czy nie znikają Ci pliki.
<sysek> walnalem reset modemu
<sysek> i odrazu lepiej
<Mussious> No właśnie jakieś debilne objawy mam. Żadne pliki nie znikają, tylko na przykład przestawi mi się kolejnoś narzędzi na google toolbar, czy znika ikonka od adblocka, albo pojedyncze strony z historii zostają wykasowane.
<Kwpolska> Mussious: firewall.
<Mussious> Zakładam, że brat ma głupie poczucie humoru.
<Kwpolska> Mussious: dobre haslo i lock po 5 ms.
<Nerihsa> netstat
<Mussious> ok, dzięki
<gjm> dobra, trzeba się ogarnąć na melanż
<TheNumb> gjm: w remizie?
<lisu> hehehe
<gjm> prawie
<sysek> e tam melanz
<TheNumb> sysek: lepiej siedzieć na irc, rajt?
<TheNumb> Siedzenie na irc = +5cm długości fujarki.
<sysek> nie, lepiej w ogole nie pic
<sysek> szkoda zdrowia
<gjm> browar jest zdrowy
<qermit> melanż w święta?
<qermit> pograł byś w gry z rodziną
<gjm> qermit: sam się zdziwiłem. ale trudno, poświęce się
<sysek> gjm: brzuszek po nim rosnie
<sysek> wodka !
<sysek> to jest to
<gjm> dla mnie to akurat dobrze
<sysek> ale, na to trzeba poczekac do piatku
<sysek> ;]
<qermit> wracam gać
<qermit> grać
<gjm> afk
<czester> Co za nudny dzień!
 * lisu idzie troszke alkoholu wprowadzic do organizmu.
<drakhan> Inteligentni ludzie się podobno nie nudzą.
<Mussious> czester: idź do kościoła :)
<sysek> haha ;) wszyscy tylko pija
<sysek> nawet moim rodzice pija jakies wino
<TheNumb> czester: laskę odwiedź.
<lisu> Czester: macie tam iphony w sklepie?
<sysek> maja ;]
<lisu> Po ile?
<Kwpolska> lisu: to polska, iSpot, wiec pewnie $miliard
<sysek> lisu: troche kosztuja ;)
<lisu> Kufa, pytalem czestera.
<sysek> lisu: na pewno cos kolo ~4k
<lisu> bullshit
<lisu> 2k uwierze, ale nie 4
<TheNumb> Ja obstawiam ~3,5k
<sysek> http://www.ispot.com.pl/?do_search=true&_search_query=on&_search_category=0&_search_desc=0&search_query=iphone
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/42k25av> (at www.ispot.com.pl)
<sysek> Cena z Vat: 3 899,00 zł
<sysek> dziekuje
<sysek> wygralem
<lisu> Czester, ty znasz ceny.
<TheNumb> Tada, byłem najbliżej.
<lisu> Chyba kogos sutki piekly, jak ceny ustalali.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: 17:19 < sysek> lisu: na pewno cos kolo ~4k
<Kwpolska> lisu: to jest iSpot, kiedys mieli produkt warty $99 za PLN999
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: napisałem, że ~3,5k. Do 3,2k i do 3,8k mam tak samo blisko. Win!
<sysek> Kwpolska: chyba appletv
<Kwpolska> sysek: tak. apple tv
<TheNumb> A nie mighty mouse?
<sysek> no
<sysek> pamietam
<sysek> cena $99 a w polsce 999 :D
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: mighty mouse jest za $69
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: Ty, ale to było nowe Apple TV, zagramaniczne!
<Kwpolska> http://www.ispot.com.pl/Apple_TV_160_GB_p15886.html
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: a teraz jest za PLN799
<TheNumb> To jest stare apple tv.
<Kwpolska> http://www.ispot.com.pl/Baterie_i_zasilacze_c4734.html przepraszam, 439 PLN za AC Adapter?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: w armago.pl 379
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: to ja juz wole pojechac do szwabi
<Kwpolska> i
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: i mieć dojcze klawiature. Jawohl!
<TheNumb> Chyba, że mówimy o zasilaczach.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: do szwabii po adaptor, po maca do US
 * Kwpolska ma klawisz compose
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: zazdroszczę ;]
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: prawy win
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: nie mam.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: napisz to ae :P
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: huh?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: compose a + e
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: mam pod alt=w æ
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: hackowana klawiatura.
<TheNumb> U mnei alt + w = ł
<TheNumb> s/mnei/mnie/
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ja mam fajnego patcha na klawiature
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/pl.patch
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ja nie potrzebuję tylu znaczków... na szczęście.
<czester> Hackowana?
<czester> A to jakaś filozofia własny układ stworzyć?:D
<Kwpolska> patchowana
<tar-gz> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljtelp17lF1qj7l9mo1_500.png
<czesmir> ta wlasnie ktos ma z was atherosa?
<TheNumb> czesmir: ja mam atherosa w drugim laptopie, a co?
<czesmir> czy internet wam nie zwolnil?
<czesmir> na nowym jajku?
<czesmir> wam/ci
<czesmir> bo jakis problemy chyba sterownik ath9k sprawia zauwazylem
<TheNumb> czesmir: ja tam nie wiem, to laptop mojej siostry a ona ma tam windozę ;p
<czesmir> aha
<czesmir> ktos wie o co chodzi z tym sterownikiem ath9k?
<winter> czesmir: 9k jest w fazie rozwojowej
<winter> może sprawiać problemy
<czesmir> aha a kiedy wyjdzie z fazy rozwojowej?
<winter> nie wiem
<TheNumb> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/56610-dobry-start-w-zycie-to-podstawa.JPG
<BJ[shell]> pytanie to co zwykle, kiedy i w jakich okolicznościach wybylem?
<DaZ> BlessJah: jak wybyłeś?
<BlessJah> DaZ: no byłem, potem wybyłem, a teraz przybyłem
<BlessJah> pytam o czas i okoliczności wybycia
<DaZ> az ci może powiem
<Dreadlish> re
<BlessJah> DaZ: nie musisz to byc ty, ktos inny na pewno ma z tego momentu logi
<DaZ> [09:57:54] *** Quits: BlessJah (blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah) (Ping timeout: 246 seconds) ?
<BlessJah> cholibka w logach mam exit status 0 nawet jak serwer jest nieosiagalny
<BlessJah> DaZ: dzieki
<DaZ> yw.
<BlessJah> jeszcze lepiej
<BlessJah> przekierowanie wybranych maili na komórkę nie działa
<BlessJah> `seen jacekowski
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 hours, 47 minutes, and 54 seconds ago: <jacekowski> jak nie masz to nie bardzo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: znowu dyski???
<gosc> czesc :)
<kornicameister> jak sprawdzić rozmiar sektorów na systemie plików ?
<kornicameister> on jest zawsze 512 bajtów ?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> raczej
<kornicameister> to jakieś porąbane to jest :/, nie ważne ; chodzi mi o to, że mkfs tworzy się systemy plików, ale problem w tym, że tam widzę tylko do podania urządzenie ; powiedzmy, ze mam partycję na X sektorów o numerze 10, to dla mkfs mam wskazać /dev/sda10 ?
<TheNumb> kornicameister: jak podasz /dev/sda to zrobi jedną wielką partycję z całego dysku :D
<kornicameister> no też właśnie ;-)
<kornicameister> TheNumb: więc jak wskazać tą konkretną
<TheNumb> kornicameister: mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX
<TheNumb> Czy jaki tam chcesz mieć fs
<kornicameister> to dobrze strzelałem ;-)
<kornicameister> dzięki za podpowiedź
<TheNumb> kornicameister: manual Twoim przyjacielem.
<kornicameister> TheNumb: patrzyłem, ale wiesz myliło mnie napisane tam device...
<kornicameister> TheNumb:... oj.. to nie ten manaul był, na sfdisk patrzyłem
<TheNumb> ;f
<kornicameister> fakt, w mkfs jest napisane, że podajemy jawnie coś w stylu /dev/sdX
<Quintasan> \o/
<amikot> WŚ
<Galahad> debry
<Galahad> debrywieczór :D
<winter> o/
<Galahad> jednak rozszerzenie partycji okazało się trywialne w gparted :)
 * winter słucha honoru
<kornicameister> TheNumb: teraz śmieszne pytanie ;-), blok != sektor ?:>
<Dreadlish> rozmiar bloku nie musi sie równać rozmiarowi sektoru
<Dreadlish> ale standardowo jest 512b
<jacekowski> blok jest logicznym konceptem na poziomie systemu plikow
<jacekowski> sektor jest fizycznym konceptem na dysku
<Dreadlish> to ja wiem
<kornicameister> i weź tu się połap, jak nigdy się tym nie bawiłem...
<Dreadlish> sektor jest fizyczny, blok logiczny
<Dreadlish> tzn. rozmiar bloku możesz zmieniać, sektora niet
<Dreadlish> simple jak but
<kornicameister> czyli utworzenie partycji o rozmiarze bloku równego 4 sektorom, to tak naprawdę całkiem proste
<TheNumb> butt
<kornicameister> ?
<kornicameister> TheNumb, to nie było do butt
<Dreadlish> boot
<Dreadlish> raczej
<Dreadlish> :D
<kornicameister> heh :)
<TheNumb> czester:
<TheNumb> czester: pobudka!
<Dreadlish> marzy o tym żeby dalej burżuić
<foreste> mam problem
<foreste> chce ustawic dzwiek w ubuntu
<foreste> klikam dzwiek i pisze czekanie na systemu dzwieku
<foreste> co brak ?
<Galahad> alsa?
<foreste> jest alsa
<foreste> brak modulow
<foreste> realtek ac 97
<Galahad> no nie wiem może mixer ustawić
<kochanka> Galahad: rzalahat ^^?
<Galahad> łi
<Galahad> ^^
<kornicameister> dobra, jednak nie takie proste... próbowałem zmienić rozmiar sektora (bo tak to się nazywa w dokumentacji fdisk) przełącznik -b w fdisk żeby utworzyć jeden blok rozmiaru 4 sektorów i lipa
<kornicameister> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł, jak to zrobić ?
<Galahad> gparted ?
<kornicameister> niestety nie mogę go użyc
<Galahad> nic graficznego....
<kornicameister> nic graficznego
<gronx> rozumie ktoś to? http://gronx.pl/GRONXOWE/wine%20l2.ex
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> poprostu debuglog z wine?
<Dreadlish> po prostu*
<Dreadlish> nic nienormalnego
<gronx> no dobra ale ja chcę uruchomić tą grę
<gronx> na innych serwerach mi  działała na tym konkretnym nie chce
<Dreadlish> masz xorga?
<gronx> czy mam okienka?
<Dreadlish> ta
<gronx> no mam
<Dreadlish> no to nie wiem whats problem
<glucik> siemka
<Dreadlish> no
<glucik> nie wiecie czy jest jakas mozliwosc usuniecia recznie borderów?
<foreste> jaki pakiet deb jest odpowiedzialny za dzwiek w gnome ?
<foreste> tzn pokazuje menu ustawienia dzwieku
<ntat> foreste, a co kombinujesz?
<foreste> nic
<foreste> koledze ubu naprawiam
<Dreadlish> i?
<foreste> przez tv
<Dreadlish> lol
<foreste> teamviewer
<zwierzch> chlopaki pomocy
<zwierzch> usunalem dzisiaj partycje z ubuntu
<zwierzch> elementary wlasciwie
<zwierzch> no i oczywiscie mbr padl i windowsa nie moge odpalic
<zwierzch> a bylem przekonany ze mam plytke z siodemka
<Dreadlish> płyta z windowsem i fixmbr
<zwierzch> wlasnie, problem w tym ze plytki nie mam
<zwierzch> tylko jakies cuda od toshiby, dziwny instalator
<Dreadlish> no to masz za to problem
<Galahad> debranoc
<Dreadlish> debianoc*
<amikot> a ja mam pytanko odnośnie pidgina
<Galahad> :)
<radian_> to ja foreste
<radian_> radian@radian-komp:~$ firefox
<radian_> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/firefox-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/libxul.so: symbol snd_pcm_recover, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<radian_> radian@radian-komp:~$ firefox
<radian_> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/firefox-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/libxul.so: symbol snd_pcm_recover, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<radian_> radian@radian-komp:~$
<radian_> taki blad ma
<zwierzch> zamiast plyty z systemem mialem cos w stylu rescue dvd
<radian_> nie kickac
<radian_> ff nie chodzi
<zwierzch> ale na nic mi to
<zwierzch> jest cos w stylu fixmbr ale na linuksa?
<zwierzch> na live cd w tej chwili siedze
<radian_> żadna przeglądarka, nie tylko ff
<pip_> zwierzch: testdisk czysci mbr
<amikot> czy ktoś spotkał się z taką sytuacją, że facebookowy plugin do pidgina pokazuje listę znajomych facebooka ale nie pokazuje kto jest online ?
<radian_> reinstall paczki robie libasound
<zwierzch> pip_: dzieki, sprawdze to
<radian_> zniklo ustawienia dzwieku
<pip_> mam problem z grub2, cos dzisiaj namieszalem i teraz nie moge sie z tym uporac. Mam na jednym dysku Ubuntu, Backtracka i Windowsa grub2 przy robieniu update teoretycznie dodaje wszystkie ale tego backtracka nie ma
<radian_> w system->preferencje
<radian_> zaraz naprawimy ;p
<radian_> sprawdzopss
<glucik> gra ktos w minecraft?
<amikot> heh ... co za lipa ... mam 3 osoby online na FB czacie, a w pidginie wszystkich pokazuje offline
<ntat> glucik, ja nie gram, ale całkiem fajna gra;)
<dwe11er> o, jeszcze w statystykach jestem
<Dreadlish> 1st
<manio> i jak tam na pasterce?
<Admc> próbuję ustawić fancontrola bo chciałbym trochę schłodzić mojego lapka
<Admc> ale jak uruchamiam pwmconfiga to dostaję: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<Admc> lm-sensors mam ustawione i działa
<Admc> googlowałem i nie mogę znaleźć działającego sposobu
<glucik> java -jar minecraft.jar
<Admc> ...
<glucik> hah
<glucik> sry
<Admc> kurde, szukałem w biosie i nic nie ma o wiatrakach
<Admc> a na stacjonarce wszystko można tam ustawić
<Admc> bez babrania się na poziomie osa
<Admc> na prawdę nikt nic nie wie?
<Admc> ooo
<Admc> znalazłem jakiś workaround
<Admc> polega na częściowym wyłączeniu acpi
<Admc> zobaczę czy będzie działać
<Admc> lipa, nie działa
<Admc> czekam na propozycje
<Enlik> Admc: 10 gram średniej jakości za 40 zł
<Admc> ...
<czester> Re.
<czester> TheNumb: Coś chciał?
<czester> Admc: Chcesz wyłączać wiatraki w laptopie?
<Admc> wręcz przeciwnie
<czester> Automatycznie sobie nie reguluje?
<Admc> chcę żeby pochodziły trochę na maksymalnych obrotach
<czester> Po co?;-)
<Admc> niby cośtam reguluje ale laptop jest cholernie gorący
<Admc> procek 80 stopni a dysk 60
<czester> Hahahaha
<Admc> a powinno być procek 65 a dysk 50
<czester> Jak go męczysz to może mieć 80C
<czester> Mój miewa często 80C
<Admc> nie męczę go
<czester> Wystarczy, że włączę youtube.
<Admc> jest obciążony w 15%
<Admc> ale tak się dzieje mniej więcej od tygodnia
<czester> Eeee
<czester> 80C to jest nic.
<czester> 80°C ;-P
<Admc> wcześniej temperatura trzymała się w okolicach 65 stopni i tylko czasem dochodziła do 70
<czester> O. Nawet umiem zrobić ° ;-P
<czester> To może otwórz go i wyczyć.
<czester> wyczyść.
<Admc> po świętach to zrobie
<Admc> ale wkurza mnie, że w biosie nie ma żadnych opcji
<Admc> przekopuję się przez google, jestem już na 10 stronie i nic nie znalazłem
<Admc> nigdzie nikt nie podał działającego rozwiązania
<czester> Nie ma opcji sterowania wiatrakami w BIOSie laptopa, żeby debile nie psuli komputera.
<avalan> powiedzmy
<avalan> dell daje panel serwisowy i mozna se sterowac wiatrkiem
<avalan> niezalezny od systemu
<Admc> windowsiarze mają fanspeed, mac osx jest fancontrol tylko w linuxie trzeba męczyć się z konsolą
<Admc> a dużo ludzi ma problemy z pwmconfigiem i nikt nie zna rozwiązania
<czester> Admc: Nie do końca.
<czester> Fancontrol nie na wszystkim działa chyba
<czester> Ogólnie to ja bym np. tego nie ruszał.
<czester> Kiedyś najwyżej myślałem, żeby skręcać w dół procesor, żeby bateria jeszcze dłużej trzymała.
<Admc> cholera
<Admc> w specyfikacji dysku twardego jest że działa do temperatury 55 stopni
<Admc> a teraz ma 58
<czester> Heh
<czester> Nie wiem ile mój ma
<czester> Ale raczej nie tyle
<Admc> to sobie hddtemp zainstaluj
<Admc> o procek się nie martwię bo on do 100 stopni wytrzyma
<czester> Na Macu?;-P
<Admc> bardziej o dysk i dane
<Admc> nie mam maca
<avalan> Admc: 2,5" mają wyższy próg
<czester> No nie ma hddtemp ;-P
<avalan> czester: masz inny apps
<avalan> :>
<czester> Poza tym laptop zawsze będzie się trochę grzał.
<czester> avalan: Szczerze to nie chce mi się szukać ;-P
<avalan> tylko po co, statystyki są dla nerdów
 * avalan jest statystykowy nerd
<Admc> w specyfikacji MOJEGO dysku jest napisane up to 55°C
<Admc> specjalnie ściągnąłem ze strony producenta
<avalan> Admc: nic nie poradzisz na beznadzieny projekt obudowy
<czester> hehe
<Admc> jak to możliwe że jeszcze tydzień temu obudowa miała dobry projekt
<czester> O. Mój dysk ma 36°C
<Admc> pewnie coś skopali z obsługą apci i przez to się grzeje
<czester> Procek 53 ;-)
<czester> Idę pograć w FM jeszcze
<czester> ;-)
<czester> Pa.
<avalan> dysk 41, cpu 47 @ 2,53ghz
<Admc> muszę się pozbyć tego laptopa jak najszybciej
<Admc> bo czuję, że się niedługo zepsuje
<avalan> oddaj do serwisu
<Admc> jest już dawno po gwarancji
<Admc> ten laptop ma 6 lat
<avalan> hmm, ja mam gw na 3 lata
<avalan> i chyba sobie przedłużę
<avalan> bo to całkiem wygodne a i lapek sie sprawdza doskonale
<Admc> na jakim sockecie kupić płytę główną pod intela, 885, 1156 czy 1155?
<Admc> interesują mnie procesory z przedziału 200-300 zł
<avalan> AMD
<Admc> nie
<Admc> AMD + Nvidia działa kiepawo
<avalan> za 200zł to sobie celerona możesz kupić
<Admc> nie
<Admc> za 200 zł już inter core 2 duo
<Admc> intel*
<avalan> stara generacja, bez przesady
<avalan> amd + nvidia działa tak samo jak amd + ati/amd
<avalan> jeżeli chodzi o herezje
<Admc> jeszcze rok temu tak
<Admc> teraz już nie
<avalan> co sie zmieniło? :D
<Admc> przynajmniej wszyscy tak mówią
<avalan> bo są idiotami
<Admc> żę do nvidii intel a to ati amd
<Admc> wolę nie ryzykować, po za tym zraziłem się do ati/amd
<Admc> i nie zamierzam kupować ich produktów
<avalan> who cares
<avalan> za 300 zł kupisz przy dobrych wiatrach core i3
<avalan> ale to też pierwsza gen.
<Admc> ale po co mi core i3
<Admc> nie jestem nałogowym graczem
<foreste> ja to mcgyver jestem  ;p
<avalan> chcesz c2d?
<Admc> nie zajmuję się zawodowo obróbką grafiki czy filmów
<Admc> więc nie potrzebuję
<foreste> niem am gapki na sluchawkach
<foreste> zalozylem swa slapete xd
<avalan> Admc: po co inwestować w starszy procek
<avalan> skoro nowe są w tej samej cenie
<avalan> i są lepsze
<foreste> skapete
<avalan> chociaż, logika nie jest naszą mocną stroną
<Admc> po pierwsze to muszę wiedzieć na jakim sockecie to stoi
<avalan> google your guide
<avalan> 1156, albo nowsze 1155
<Admc> mam cennik z komputerowego, zakładając że na allegro części są o 50 zł tańsze to udało mi się złożyć całkiem dobry komp za 1000 zł
<Admc> dokładają do ceny koszty utrzymania magazynu
<avalan> kup laptopa za 1600zł, starczy na kolejne 2 lata
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-16
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry
<Voldenet> Wiosna już miesiąc, a zimno jak w lutym :(
<bastetmilo> U mnie pada :/
<m477> :)
<m477> nie ma to jak o 7 rano sobie ziemniaczka ugotowac z brokulkami :)
<m477> pienkny dzioneczek zakwitau
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> jacekowski: cóż to się stało, że taki ładny uptime musiałeś zrestartować?
<lisu> jacekowski: btw. powitać
<BlessJah> hej lisu
<BlessJah> +5 C i pada, będzie ciekawie :)
<lisu> o BlessJah, powitać
<lisu> co tam psujecie?
<Wizard> część
<Wizard> o, sysek żyje
<bastetmilo> omg. Przez problemy z serwerem miałam koszmary dziś. Śniły mi się zagubione DNS w ciemnej otchłani /dev/null...
<sysek> a czemu mialbym nie zyc ?
<Wizard> ostatnio taki smutny chodzisz
<Wizard> myślałem, że się tniesz, emujesz w inny sposób :]
<sysek> oO
<sysek> ja pierdole
<sysek> wiesz co?
<sysek> dzieki
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ej no, nie obrażaj się
<bastetmilo> sysek:
<bastetmilo> aj
<sysek> slucham
<bastetmilo> chciałam kocie kłaki z klawiatury sciagnac i zawczesnie enter dałam.
<bastetmilo> ale chłopie nie fochuj na żarciki Wizarda ;>
<bastetmilo> wow. Ależ nowa praktykanka jest ładna :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> bastetmilo, dawaj foto
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ej zaraz, od kiedy to kobiety mówią w ten sposób?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no wiesz. Nie będę jej tak przecież robić fotki pierwszego dnia...
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmilo> znajde ja na FB
<Wizard> nie mam tam konta, więc raczej nie zobaczę
<bastetmilo> Wizard: specjalnie dla Ciebie zrobie skrinshota i wrzucę na dropboksa :)
<Wizard> dziękuję ;)
<Wizard> możesz po prostu zapisać obrazek i wrzucić
<Wizard> :>
<bastetmilo> Wizard: mogę :)
<Wizard> no to?
<bastetmilo> no zaraz :>
<bastetmilo> musze tylko ustawić przekierowanie poczty klientowi...
<sysek> Wizard: jest lepiej, nie smuce sie tak jak pare lat temu. w sumie mam ja gdzies.
<Wizard> cóż no, zdarza się
<sysek> ano
<sysek> cos sie konczy, cos zaczyna
<sysek> i idzie sie dalej
<bastetmilo> sysek: dziewczyna?
<sysek> ano
<sysek> nie no
<sysek> jest okej, duzo lepiej :)
<sysek> nie tesknie za nia, tylko za przyzwyczajeniami
<Wizard> hmm?
<sysek> no buziaki i takie tam.
<Wizard> buziaki?
<Wizard> błeh
<bastetmilo> sysek: a dawno sie rozstaliscie?
<sysek> :D
<Wizard> to niehigieniczne
<sysek> bastetmilo: pare dni temu
<bastetmilo> uuu. A dług byliscie ze sobą?
<bastetmilo> długo*
<m477> [']
<sysek> bastetmilo: 1,5 rok
<sysek> u
<bastetmilo> sysek: tego kwiatu jest pół światu. Nie smutaj. Będzie dobrze :)
<jacekowski> jak mnie rzucila jakis czas temu, to mi to w sumie zwisalo
<Wizard> na pewno na ircu nie znajdziesz następnej :>
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze mnie zwyzywala i wszystko
<jacekowski> bardziej ona sie w koncu zle czula
<Wizard> jacekowski, a nie mówiła, żebyście zostali przyjaciółmi?
<jacekowski> nie, powiedziala mi ze nie chce mnie wiecej widziec i takie tam
<sysek> Wizard: wiem ;P
<jacekowski> przez telefon
<Wizard> http://b12.grono.net/233/99/gallery-79450776-500x500.jpg
<Wizard> bez urazy ;)
<Wizard> tak mi się przypomniało
<qermit> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć qermit
<qermit> Wizard: stare
<qermit> z 3 lata temu to widziałem
<sysek> Wizard: ale komentarz walnales ;P
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: to musiałeś jej nieźle zaleźć za skórę, skoro nawet nie zaproponowała przyjaźni ;)
<qermit> jacekowski: pokash fotke
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: no wlasnie nic jej nie zrobilem
<qermit> jacekowski: bastetmilo miał to na myśli
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nie bylo mnie 2 tygodnie, wracam do domu, dzwonie do niej, i sie dowiedzialem co sie dowiedzialem
<qermit> jacekowski: pokasz fotke a nie tam smuty jakieś walisz
<qermit> ocenimy czy była czegoś warta
<jacekowski> ehhhhh
<jacekowski> nie mam tutaj
<Wizard> :D
<jacekowski> a jak widac, glupia suka nie byla niczego warta
<Wizard> aaaa, nie wytrzymała 2 tygodni?
<qermit> pewnie 2 dni nie wytrzymała
<bastetmilo> może nie dzwonił do niej 2 tygodnie...
<jacekowski> no wlasnie chyba z kims innym poszla
<jacekowski> przynajmniej tak sie dowiedzialem od kogos
<Wizard> no i ch** z nią i krzyż na drogę ;P
<jacekowski> Wizard: dokladnie
<qermit> jacekowski: ale pokash focie fapcie
<jacekowski> nie pokashe
<Wizard> qermit, zluzuj
<qermit> no fesh
<qermit> fap fap fap
<jacekowski> uspokoj downa
<jacekowski> uspokuj*
<qermit> lol http://www.google.pl/search?q=dziewczyna+jacekowskiego&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=pl&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=9NiLT-auIYKj4gTd5viGCg&biw=1280&bih=889&sei=_9iLT6uyHojMswba_sn6Cw
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bldc3m8> (at www.google.pl)
<qermit> czester wyskoczył
<jacekowski> rotfl
<qermit> no no no
<qermit> czego to ja sie tutaj dowiaduje
<qermit> to też ładne - http://www.google.pl/imgres?q=dziewczyna+jacekowskiego&start=68&um=1&hl=pl&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=889&tbm=isch&tbnid=-qThaWj5uHHKRM:&imgrefurl=http://www.lastfm.se/user/Kugasny&docid=hxP5GseEi7kzNM&itg=1&imgurl=http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/126/23901133.jpg&w=126&h=126&ei=HtmLT6yVIpHOswbMr6irCw&zoom=0&iact=hc&vpx=1080&vpy=443&dur=1297&hovh=90&hovw=90&tx=87&ty=52&sig=105857884640582014191&page=4&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6p2rqgk> (at www.google.pl)
<sysek> lol
<sysek> :D
<jacekowski> qermit: glupi jestes
<qermit> to żeś mi dowalił
<qermit> i z dedykacją dla jacekowskiego - http://mateusz1024.wrzuta.pl/film/0PevYhaD7C0/disco_polo_-_toples_-_sasiadka
<qermit> ponoć pisane piórem życia
<Wizard> jak dzieci
<Wizard> bastetmilo, *khm* przypominam się
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no zaraz. Mam tu walkę z pocztą :>
<buharin> Wizard, znasz sie na SQL?
<Wizard> w pewnym zakresie
<Wizard> czyli jednak elfy istnieją
<buharin> Wizard, bo potrzebuje by wyswietlio tylko wiersze w ktorych parent_id = id elementu o nazwie X
<Wizard> wyświetliło? wybrało chyba
<buharin> wybralo
<buharin> :D
<Wizard> select * from tabelka where name = 'X' and parent_id = id;
<Wizard> że nie wiem co w tym trudnego?
<buharin> nie :S
<buharin> ja nie wiem jakie jest id
<buharin> name X ma jakies id
<buharin> dla ktorego chce wyswietlic wyniki
<buharin> parent_id
<Wizard> możesz po polsku?
<buharin> cos w stylu where parent_id = id of name('X')
<buharin> :D
<Wizard> aa, w sensie to name jest w drugiej tabeli?
<Wizard> no to left join
<buharin> nie w tej samej
<Wizard> nie rozumiem
<buharin> bo jest pole id i parent id
<buharin> i jak X ma 5
<buharin> to Y Z P moga miec parent_id = 5
<Wizard> buharin, o czym ty mówisz? :D
<buharin> i ja chce je wyswietlic
<Wizard> ktoś to rozumie?
<buharin> where parent_id = id of name('X')
<buharin> patrz na to
<buharin> w tej samej tablicy
<buharin> fajnie by bylo zrobic cos jak
<buharin> parent_id = "SELECT id from tbl where name = 'X'"
<buharin> nie wiem czy tak mozna ;P
<bastetmilo> mozna
<cojack> o/
<buharin> w cudzyslowiu?
<cojack> nie, w przyimku
<buharin> ok
<Wizard> cześć cojack
<cojack> siema lizi
<Wizard> thin lizzy?
<cojack> nope
<buharin> dalej nie : (
<buharin> cat_parent_id = "SELECT cat_id FROM test.tbl_category WHERE cat_name = 'Muzyka' "
<cojack> buharin: z czym Ty sie kufa meczysz?
<Wizard> buharin, zrób join, jak pan bóg przykazał, a nie lamisz
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a on nie ma tego w jednej tabeli?
<Wizard> ja nie wiem, ciężko od niego to wyciągnąć :D
<Wizard> z resztą, kto powiedział, że nie można zrobić joina z tą samą tabelą?
<Wizard> ;P
<buharin> mam kurwa
<buharin> pisze to 1000razy
<Wizard> nie klnij
<cojack> boze, pokazalbys tabele
<cojack> a nie trujesz dupe
<buharin> jak nie znacie sql'a
<Wizard> cojack, tajne dane pewnie ;)
<buharin> to i tak nic mi nie pomozecie
<cojack> to wypier!!!!! stad
<cojack> ale mnie wkurwi...
<Wizard> ja pieprzę, buharin, koduję zawodowo od paru lat :[
<qermit> nie przeklinamy
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> teraz się obrazi
<qermit> reszcie daję dyspensę, bo mam dobry dzień
<cojack> caly bozy rok w postgresql pisalem pl/pgsql funkcje
<cojack> juz zygalem tym w nocy
<cojack> a ten mi powie ze nie znamy sqla :D
<Wizard> :D
<cojack> zreszta nikt mu nie powiedzial ze parent_id to najgorsza naja moze byc chierarchia struktury drzewiastej? :D
<cojack> hierarchia*
<Wizard> ty też pisz po polsku, bo nie rozumiem
<Wizard> gdzie wyście się uczyli retoryki? w remizie?
<Wizard> zdania nie potrafią sklecić jeden z drugim, a na irc przyłażą :(
<cojack> milcz poganiaczu
<cojack> redguy: Mateusz?
<panx> siemka ;d
<Wizard> cześć panx
<panx> zrobiłem coś szalonego
<panx> Wizard, wpisałem do terminala "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm && sudo apt-get remove kdm && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclen && sudo reboot
<panx> "
<panx> teraz doinstalowałem xfce-goodies :P
<Wizard> usunięcie kubuntu-desktop niewiele pomaga
<Wizard> paczki z kde i tak zostają
<Blacky> panx: Ty wariacie D: :P
<Wizard> ja bym jeszcze na wszelki wypadek wywalił qt ;)
<Wizard> nawet jak masz jakieś programy, co tego używają, to najwyżej je sobie doinstalujesz
<panx> Wizard, wiem , sprzątnęłem je
<panx> doinstalować musiałem tylko inkscape ;p
<panx> nie wiem co inkscape ma takiego
<Wizard> ja też nie o_O
<panx> inkscape i coś jeszcze
<Wizard> najczęściej jak już robię taki myk, to wywalam libx11 ;)
<panx> ciekawe jest że xubuntu-desktop wymaga lightdm, a on wymaga ubuntu-dekstop - robi się ciekawie
<Wizard> :D
<panx> szybkie te XFCE, masakri :D
<panx> dziwne jest to że Ubuntu jest w menu środowisk ,a nie jest zainstalony... ftw?
<panx> i jeszcze syf z gnome trza skasować :F
<sysek> ;o
<panx> gnome-session, skąd ro się pobrało o.O
<panx> to*
<sysek> pewnie od gnome
<panx> pewnie tak, ciekawe w terminalu widze filmik który leci z YouTube.... wtf?! xDD
<panx> po włączeniu kompozycji wszystko jest ok ... ciekawe kawe
<jacekowski> panx: overlaye
<jacekowski> kolory takie same
<jacekowski> nic nowego
<jacekowski> tylko kwestia koloru uzytego
<jacekowski> windows uzywa takiego rozowo purpurowego
<jacekowski> linux chyba cos prawie czarnego
<panx> ta, ciekawi mnie że w Synpaticu i tylko w Synapticu tj. czcionki robią kolrowę i mrygają tj.... ciekawe
<panx> mośę flash to powoduje
<panx> może*
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_overlay
<jacekowski> nie, to film ktory leci w tle
<jacekowski> i uzywa overlaya
<panx> tj.... film na pulpicie... ino że mi pokazuje w konsoli ,ta?
<panx> ale włączyłem efekty pulpitu i wróciło wszystko do normy
<jacekowski> bo wtedy nie uzywa overlayow
<jacekowski> tylko renderuje do tekstury
<jacekowski> i compositing to sklada
<panx> yhym
<panx> dowiedziałem się dziś czegoś mądrego od ciebie
<jacekowski> bo compositing uzywa 3d akceleracji do skladania pulpitu
<jacekowski> i dziala wtedy wszystko inaczej
<panx> yhy yhy
<panx> zastanawia mnie czy XFCE da się połączyć z Berylem (tzn, teraz to co jest conpis chyba)
<jacekowski> compiz
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<Wizard> nie wiem czy jest sens
<jacekowski> compiz to menedzer okien
<Wizard> xfwm umie kompozycje
<jacekowski> a jak xfwm wywalisz to praktycznie cale xfce wywalasz
<cojack> odpal kwima pod xfce
<cojack> !
<Wizard> kco?
<jacekowski> kwin
<jacekowski> kwin4
<jacekowski> menedzer okien kde
<Wizard> kvim? :>
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> kwin
<jacekowski> kvim to inna sprawa
<panx> a mam takie pytanko, jakie pakiet odpowiada za KDE Accesible?
<panx> jakiś śmieć został ;/
<sysek> sddslfgasdg
<sysek> zief
<m477> smrut
<sysek> m477: idz pic
<m477> grozisz mi?
<sysek> tak
<panx> wie ktoś jak włączyć renderowanie czcionek?
<panx> bo chyba są wyłaczone... bo czcionki mi tj. migoczą
<m477> żałosne
<panx> jacekowski, a da się jakoś wyłączyć te  overlaye?, całkowicie?
<Wizard> panx, xfce ma ustawienia od renderowania czcionek
<panx> Wizard, wiem znalazłem, całkiem przypadkowo ,ale te overlaye wkurzają, oglądam jakiś film, i mam zatrzymany filmik na youtube, to on mi się wpiernicza do filmu
<panx> nawet na pulpicie mam to g... :)
<panx> z/w
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: nie
<jacekowski> ehh
<Wizard> jacekowski, :>
<Wizard> prawie zdążyłeś
<Wizard> o co chodzi z tymi overlayami?
<Wizard> mnie to się ino z gentoo kojarzy
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g hardware overlay
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Hardware overlay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_overlay>
<jacekowski> o to chodzi
<jacekowski> do wyswietlania filmow
<Wizard> dobra tam
<jacekowski> problem jest taki ze jak masz film w tle
<Wizard> w domu przeczytam
<jacekowski> ogolnie, aplikacja wyswietlajaca film robi dwie rzeczy
<jacekowski> wysyla strumien z filmem w jedno miejsce pamieci
<jacekowski> i sama rysuje prostokat w jakims kolorze tzn. chroma key
<jacekowski> karta graficzna w to miejsce gdzie jest ten prostokat wklada ten strumien wideo
<jacekowski> teraz, to jest wybrany malo popularny kolor
<jacekowski> purpurowy
<jacekowski> ale jak aplikacja inna uzywa tego samego koloru
<Wizard> aaa, już rozumiem
<Wizard> to karta graficzna jest głupia i go tam wstawia
<jacekowski> no mniej wiecej
<Wizard> ;)
<jacekowski> bardziej ze film przeswituje przez to
<jacekowski> pod windowsem uzywa sie purpurowego
<bastetmilo> wow. Ciekawe rzeczy
<jacekowski> pod linuxem to jest bodajze 245,245,245
<jacekowski> domyslnie
<Wizard> to jest jakiś szary jasny
<jacekowski> ale mozna uzywac dowolnego koloru
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> 45,45,45
<jacekowski> cos takieg
<jacekowski> nie pamietam
<Wizard> no to to jest szary ciemny
<bastetmilo> ciemny szary
<Wizard> ;P
<jacekowski> no mniej wiecej
<jacekowski> ide pracowac
<Wizard> i tak ci nie wierzymy
<panx> witam spowrotem
<panx> :)
<panx> już wszystko sobie porobiłem i wkońcu zniknoł ten overlaj =)
<panx> zwolniło mi się nawet 2gb na dysku jak wywalilem kde ,unity
<m477> w kolorze konsoli to zazwyczaj bylo
<gjm> bry
<Wizard> cześć gjm
 * mati75 popatrzył na zegarek i przewrócił się na drugi bok
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> hej bastetmilo
<gjm> no, w końcu przyszedł Router
<cojack> \o/ zegarek z androidem
<cojack> http://www.pcworld.pl/news/381878/Sony.SmartWatch.zegarek.z.Androidem.juz.w.sprzedazy.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c2u6auw> (at www.pcworld.pl)
<TheNumb> cojack: co z tego jak pewnie kompatybilne tylko z xperią :D
<cojack> czaisz jaka beka? sms przyszedl, sprawdze go patrzac na zegarek Oo
<cojack> o/ o/ \o \o
<TheNumb> Meh, a z zegarka nie napiszesz maila...
<TheNumb> Jeszcze :P
<cojack> a jak bedzie mial mica i tlumaczyl tekst?
<TheNumb> zegarek? nope.
<cojack> why not
<TheNumb> Może za 10 lat.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Chociaż... po blutuczu do telefonu
<TheNumb> A telefon do serwerów z softem rozpoznającym mowę
<TheNumb> No... może
<cojack> za 10 lat to ja mam nadzieje ze bede latal na szklanym dywanie do pracy
<cojack> TheNumb: przeciez w kazdym tel z andro masz wyszukiwarke glosowa
<cojack> to co za problem pisac maila glosowo?
<TheNumb> Potrzebujesz soft na telefonie, który obsłuży zegarek :D
<TheNumb> A i tak na razie nie podyktujesz maila telefonowi :<
<cojack> ja czekam na te okulary od gugle
<TheNumb> Ta, okulary srające reklamami :D
<cojack> :X hahaha
<cojack> jedziesz autem, 180km/h wyprzedasz a tu popup a nowymi wycieraczkami :D
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> Lepiej, jedziesz 180km/h, trafisz pieszego i reklama z wycieraczkami ;p
<cojack> gdzie ten piatek?
<cojack> no ja sie pytam gdzie...
 * cojack idzie szukac piatku
<gjm> idź ;f
<cojack> ni h
<cojack> na horyzoncie go nie widac
<cojack> cos czuje ze jeszcze 3 dni drogi stad
<kkrzysiekk> witam czy ktoś z was miał problem z czcionką w google earth ?? posiadam ubuntu 12.04 lts beta
<kkrzysiekk> a dokładniej brak polskich znaków i mało wyraźna czcionka
<DaZ> za moich czasów to dało sie to ustawić qtconfigiem chyba :f
<cojack> na tablecie mam ten sam problem z produktami google
<cojack> ta ich betowa przegladarka nie czuje pl znakow
<kkrzysiekk> na tablecie nie zauwazyłem problemu
<soee> jak moge usunac stare wersje kernela ?
<kkrzysiekk> https://sites.google.com/site/kmajkowski/linux/usuwaniestarychjaderwgrub2
<eddd> hm, mial ktos taki problem z fontami w ubuntu, ze antialiasingowalo dla malych rozmiarow fatalnie ?
<eddd> w pracy mam 1080p monitor i mam terminus 9p i jest spoko, ale w domu na monitorze 1680 dopiero od 13p zaczyna wygladac znosnie
<eddd> juz probowalem wylaczyc antialiasing zarowno w ustawieniach terminala i w systemie i mieszkac w ustawieniach, ale zadnych efektow
<TheNumb> eddd: w pracy też masz ubuntu?
<eddd> tak, to samo
<TheNumb> hmm
<eddd> xfce w oby przypadkach
<eddd> obu*
<gjm> terminus 9 to mały font o_O
<eddd> dla mnie spoko
<eddd> 13 na pewno za duzy, kolo 10 bym jeszcze zniosl
<gjm> używam Sans 7, i spokojnie mógłbym mieć mniejszą czcionkę gdyby się nie rozłaziły, i tak muszę używać ubuntowego pacza na fonty
<eddd> No dobra, ale zna ktos problem z renderowaniem czcionek ?
<gjm> w Archu to dopiero są lipe czcionki <:
<Wizard> eddd, ja znam
<eddd> Wizard: ?
<kklimonda> gjm: ciesz się póki możesz, za parę lat będziesz musiał okulary założyć ;)
<TheNumb> eddd: to linuks, nie przejmuj się.
<TheNumb> Renderowanie czcionek to odwieczny problem.
<gjm> kklimonda: już by się przydały, ale skutecznie się bronię
<TheNumb> gjm: bliskowzroczność?
<eddd> TheNumb: zamiast zalozyc rece i powiedziec 'tak musi byc' lepiej rozwiazac problem co ? :P
<gjm> tak
<TheNumb> eddd: to rozwiązuj <:
<bastetandroid> Bedzieaz mial patrzalki
<TheNumb> eddd: są pacze w ubuntu.
<gjm> cairo-ubuntu
<TheNumb> ja mam patrzałki do kina
<gjm> chyba
<TheNumb> No i jak siedzę za kółkiem.
<bastetandroid> Ja mam zawsze
<bastetandroid> I muszepo nowe isc
<Wizard> o, jutro z Wyborczą kurs łorda
<Wizard> chyba sobie kupię
<Wizard> to jest jeden z najgorszych programów, jakich miałem okazję "używać"
<kklimonda> Wizard: kurde, to ty mało programów używałeś ;)
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> z zasady nie lubię programów, które wiedzą lepiej i mają "inteligentne" cokolwiek
<Wizard> akceptuję jedynie podpowiedzi w trakcie pisania, ale tylko na żądanie, vide qtcreator np.
<BlessJah> Wizard: Czy chcesz napisać list?
<ToMo> nie ma to jak notepad/gedit
<Wizard> eddd, są jakieś dodatkowe kombinacje i ustawienia w .Xdefaults np, ale mnie to tylko pogarszało sprawę
<Wizard> za to machanie ustawieniami antyaliasingu w gnome zawsze mi przynosiło dobre rezultaty
<Voldenet> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWVsPknyp1Q
<Voldenet> lol
<foreste> czesc
<bastetmilo> re
<m477> re cum cum
<bastetmilo> niskie
<Wizard> ;(
<Wizard> m477, powiedziałbyś wreszcie coś konstruktywnego
<gjm> Wizard: ;*
<Wizard> nie ma to jak buziaczek z Łomianek
<bastetmilo> wut. lekkostroniczy we Wrocku????
<Voldenet> dzień dobry, mam problem z ubuntu - otrzymuję errory od watchdoga
<Voldenet> co zrobić?
<bastetmilo> A ja akurat mam wolne
<DaZ> Voldenet: pokazać errory
<DaZ> :f
<gjm> Voldenet: usuń ubuntu
<Voldenet> gjm: Dzięki
<Voldenet> rozwiązało problem
<gjm> do usług
<Voldenet> znalazłem prostszy fix
<Voldenet>  rmmod -f watchdog
<Voldenet> WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:258 dev_watchdog+0x213/0x220()
<Voldenet> jak naprawić
<DaZ> warning!= error, za moich czasów :f
<Voldenet> Nie.
<Voldenet> ERROR == WARNING
<Voldenet> przez takich jak ty podczas kompilacji sypie warningami
<Voldenet> :f
<gjm> błont i ostżerzenje
<DaZ> obożeoboże, sypie warningami
<BlessJah> DaZ: to że ostrzeżenie nie jest błędem, nie znaczy że masz je kompletnie ignorować
<BlessJah> -Werror pomaga zachować dyscyplinę
<bastetmilo> łorning
<DaZ> no, zawsze może sobie zrzucić źródełka kernela i zapaczować <:
<Voldenet> tak właśnie robię
<Voldenet> ale może ktoś już rozwiązał
<Voldenet> dobra, już nie ważne
<Voldenet> widzę co jest nie tak
<Voldenet> nieważne nawet
<m477> Wizard: a moze sam bys to zrobil? :)
<Wizard> да?
<Wizard> kryć się!
<Wizard> walnę mu z pioruna kulistego!
<jok3r> witam Panowie mam problem :)
 * Wizard wali kingkonga z pioruna
<Wizard> cześć jok3r
<bastetmilo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi95H7jxxBg
<jok3r> jak zainstalować modem na usb huawei e510 pod ubuntu 11.10 ?
<jok3r> wygląda jak taka mydelniczka na kabelku
<Wizard> huiawiei? :D
<jok3r> ta
<jok3r> jak uda mi się ustawić to ustrojstwo to zakładam nowy temat na forum z cyklu "how to" :d
<gjm> jok3r: w NetworkManager?
<Wizard> w sumie, to gjm ma rację
<DaZ> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=huawei+e510+linux&l=1 ? :f
<Wizard> takie rzeczy powinny działać z pudełka
<Wizard> cojack, jesteś, klocku?
<m477> humanenesses to znaczy człowiek SS?
<gjm> i to są prawdziwe problemy, problem z zainstalowaniem modemu na systemie który nawet sterowników nie potrzebuje
<Wizard> gjm, chciałbym mieć takie problemy, wierzaj mi :(
<Wizard> jok3r, praży?
<jok3r> ni
<gjm> trudne sprawy
<gjm> jok3r: tzn.?
<gjm> czuję że będzie śmiesznie
<DaZ> oborze jak śmiesznie
<DaZ> xDDD
<jok3r> coś tam popatrze pokombinuje ale nie chce działać :/
<gjm> jok3r: pokaż skrina może
<gjm> DaZ: iks de
<jok3r> i jeszcze po podłączeniu do lapka freeza takiego łapie normalnie zawiesza się na 5 sekund i spowrotem działa :(
<bastetmilo> mozesz masz zepsuty modem?
<gjm> lsusb może?
<jok3r> pod win7 działa ale wiesz wole ubuntu :)
<m477> co lapie freza
<DaZ> dmesg? ;f
<gjm> jok3r: pokaż skrina z NetworkManager'a i wynik z lsusb
<jok3r> po wpisaniu lsusb jest: Bus 002 Device 012: ID 12d1:1411 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<gjm> czyli wykrywa
<m477> no co ty
<gjm> to teraz skrin
<gjm> m477: ssaj
<m477> no co ty
<gjm> ną
<m477> lubisz chlopcow?
 * m477 mrauuu
<gjm> w trumnie
<bastetmilo> m477: chłopie daj se siana czasem.
<m477> bastetmilo: czego ty chcesz ode mnie
<bastetmilo> m477: przeginasz czasem
<m477> no to czasem
<m477> nadal nie wiem czego chcesz
<bastetmilo> już Ci alkohol zupełnie mózg wyżarł? ;)
<m477> ano :)
<m477> alkohol nie jest żrący
<jok3r> http://minus.com/mbh2bbfOSk/ prosze screen z lsusb
<jok3r> a jak uruchomić network menagera?
<gjm> jok3r: skrin z NetworkManager'a!
<gjm> bitcz plis
<m477> nie przeginaj
<Wizard> gjm, słownictwo!
<gjm> jok3r: NetworkManager to taka fajna ikonka od połączeń sieciowych
<gjm> Wizard: mózg mnie boli
<m477> reka też
<gjm> m477: nawet trollować nie umiesz >:
<m477> gjm: ssaj
<gjm> okej
<m477> nie
<jok3r> http://minus.com/m3N0oOHAJ/ to jest to ?
<m477> nie dostaniesz
<gjm> jok3r: nie pokazuje nic, wrzuć na imgur.com, ompldr albo coś innego
<jok3r> ok
<m477> gjm: poćwicz internet
<gjm> odbij
<m477> ssaj
<Wizard> gjm, u mnie działa
<m477> scren dzial
<gjm> pewnie to mój net
<BlessJah> :D
<gjm> jok3r: tak, to, po podłączeniu modemu i odczekaniu powinieneś mieć opcję dodania połączenia sieciowego
<gjm> ew. w "Ustawienia sieci"
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/Q8Ehg.png ← i tu dodajesz
<leszczo> :)
<gjm> jak patrze na tago skrina z gnome3 to mi się wydaje że mój Openbox jest bardziej eye candy
<jok3r> http://imgur.com/1TQpy
<jok3r> i co klikam w ustawienia sieci ?
<gjm> tak
<gjm> → Komórkowe → Dodaj
<jok3r> no i uruchamiam te okienko
<jok3r> klikam plusik
<jok3r> i otwiera mi się nowe okienko
<jok3r> i jest dodaj sieć VPN
<jok3r> to jest to ?
<gjm> nie
<gjm> boże, widzisz i nie grzmisz
<bastetmilo> gjm: walerianki? meliski? żeby Ci żyłka nie pekła :)
<jok3r> w tym oknie jest sieć : przewodowe / bezprzewodowe i pośrednik sieciowy
<jok3r> nic więcej ciekawego nie znalazłem
<gjm> pokaż skrina
<jok3r> ok
<gjm> bastetmilo: poproszę
<Garet> witam
<bastetmilo> c|_| <- kubeczek z meliską dla gjm
<Garet> udalo mi sie w koncu zainstalowac ubuntu :)
<jok3r> http://imgur.com/hgfXL
<jok3r> prosze
<bastetmilo> Garet: gratulacje
<Garet> tylko teraz grub nie widzi xp :D
<Garet> bastetmilo czy mozna jakos upgradowac swoja wersje? bo nie chce mi jakichs pakietow sciagac ;)
<jok3r> a jest jakiś poradnik jak wygląda instalacja modemów 3g na usb ?
<bastetmilo> oborze, czemu zadajesz mi to pytanie Garet - ja się nie znam :>
<gjm> Garet: apt-get --help
<Garet> sank ju
<gjm> jok3r: zła wiadomość, prawdopodobnie twój modem nie wsłópracuje z networkmanagerem
<jok3r> to teraz się podłamałem :/
<gjm> a sprawdź 'apt-get search modem'
<gjm> bastetmilo: dziękuję
<Garet> czy po reinstalacji windy na ostatniej partycji grub ja zobaczy?
<panx> tak ale wpisać musz sudo update-grub
<BlessJah> Garet: tak, ale pierwsza partycja bezwzględnie musi byc windowsowa (fat, ntfs), bo windows zapisuje na niej swoje dane do bootowania bodajze
<Garet> ...
<Garet> szkoda :D
<Garet> a moge to jakos rozwiazac teraz jesli linux stoi na pierwszej? ;)
<Garet> ogolnie to stoja dwa na pierwszych dwoch :D
<Garet> moze daloby sie zwolnic troche miejsca na pocztku i tam stworzyc ntfs
<panx> Garet, taki numer wyjdzie tylko z Windows Vista i Windows 7
<panx> on tworzy dodatkową partycje przy instalacji " Windows Reserved"o wielkości 100mb :P
<BlessJah> panx: gdzie ta partycja, bo chyba nie w tablicy partycji
<Garet> hmm to i tak sie nie uda... bo widze ze pierwszy kawalek to mala  partycja /boot ;)
<panx> BlessJah, nie wiem , ja miałem taką , 2 partycje jedna 100mb ,a zaraz po nie była główna C: o wielko 40gb, więc nie wiem
<Garet> przy kazdej instalacji linuxa (jak chce 2 miec na roznych part.) musze tworzyc boot i swap? nie pojada oba na 1 boot i swap?
<gjm> boot 1, swapu pewnie nie potrzebujesz
<gjm> ale wystarczy jeden
<gjm> tzn. nie potrzeba więcej
<gjm> bo po co?
<Garet> ja dopiero zaczynam wiec zachowawczo nie kombinowalem i poszedlem schematem :)
<Garet> a gdzie znajduje sie grub?
<gjm> pierwszy raz słyszę o takim schemacie
<gjm> tam gdzie go zainstalujesz
<Garet> inaczej czy moge zmodyfikowac pierwsza partycje /boot na dysku bez szkody jesli dodam ja na nowo?
<gjm> nie
<DaZ>  zależy co uznajemy za szkode :f
<Garet> ^^
<Garet> jestem niepocieszony bede musial wgrywac wszystko od nowa ;)
<Voldenet> Wgrywaj i wygrywaj
<Garet> a jak mam tez wersje 10.04lts to zrobie z niej upgrade do najwyzszej?
<gjm> nie bardzo
<DaZ> do nowszego lts chyba czasem działa <:
<gjm> "chyba" i "czasem"
<Garet> :)
<Garet> nie bede wybrzydzal tamta wersja tez mi dziala a nie bede na nowo inst 2 systemow :D
<Voldenet> trzeba było zainstalować coś, co się łatwo uaktualnia
<Voldenet> gdzie te czasy, że można było wpisać dist-upgrade i mieć spokój
<Voldenet> (z działającym systemem)
<Garet> a co sie latwo uaktualnia? ;)
<Garet> bralem co bylo pierwsze i stabilne z ubuntu.pl ;P
<gjm> Windows
<tajwanuser> cze
<Voldenet> wszystko rolling
<Garet> hahaha
<gjm> 21:43 < Garet> bralem co bylo pierwsze i stabilne z ubuntu.pl ;P
<gjm> no ciekawe co innego mogłeś wziąć
<gjm> z ubuntu.pl
<Voldenet> arch, gentoo
<Voldenet> debian unstable
<Garet> nie bralem pierwszej niebianskiej nimfy bo balem sie ze z moimi zdolnosciami zepsuje :)
<Garet> to co powinem byl sciagnac?
<gjm> zaśmiałem się, w końcu się zaśmiałem, o niebiosa
<gjm> ;f
<Voldenet> to ze strony ubuntu da się ściągnąć cokolwiek stabilnego?
<Garet> gjm podpowiedz lepiej noobowi :)
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<gjm> Garet: weź pigułkę
<Garet> jaka wersja jest stabilna
<gjm> 105.6
<Garet> i skoro nie auktualnia do nowszej wersji to ten upgrade upgrejduje do czego wlasciwie? :S
<Voldenet> 12
<Voldenet> do kolejnej pewnie
<Voldenet> z tym, że ilość błędów w procesie uaktualniania wzrasta
<Garet> aha
<Voldenet> po 4 upgrade'ach wersji system się załamuje, chyba że go będziesz po drodze naprawiał
<Garet> "Ta wersja Ubuntu nie jest już wspierana"
<Voldenet> a jak system się załamie, to tworzy się czarna dziura
<Garet> ktora jest wspierana jesli nie 10.10 ? xD
<Voldenet> /topic
<Voldenet>  Ubuntu 11.10 wydane:
<Voldenet> na przykład ta
<gjm> Garet: zadam nieskomplikowane pytanie: po co Ci właściwie Ubuntu?
<gjm> w ogóle Linux
<gjm> chociaż nie, nie generalizujmy <:
<Garet> na xp chrzani mi sie xampp i movamp a chce sie nauczyc php
<Garet> lin wyeliminuje wiekszosc problemow ktore moga to powodowac na xp
<bastetmilo> Dziwne. Mojemu TŻ xampp normalnie działa na windowsie
<bastetmilo> mnie też na XP chodził
<gjm> tak, bo linux jest pro i nic nie trzeba przy nim robić
<gjm> widzę właśnie
<Voldenet> 'chce się nauczyć php' -> LINUX
<Voldenet> Lol
<Garet> mi na lapku też działał ale na obecnym kompie dzieja sie z xp cuda ^^
 * Voldenet używa xp
 * Voldenet ma xp od 4 lat
 * Voldenet ma uptime po 2 miechy
<Voldenet> Jak ktoś jest lamą
<Voldenet> to i widelec zepsuje
<gjm> jak user dupa, każdy od kupa
<Voldenet> Doskonale powiedziane
<gjm> s/od/os
<Voldenet> a zepsuć forka to naprawdę coś
<gjm> zepsuć Ubu akurat jest dosyć łatwo, powiedziałbym że nawet łatwiej niż Debiana
<Garet> juz samo naistalowanie czegokolwiek na tym pc graniczy z cudem
<gjm> za to naprawić, to jest dopiero sztuka
 * gjm wie za autopsji
<gjm> chociaż w sumie to był głupi błąd :>
<gjm> nawet bardzo
<Garet> 1. Nagrywarka nie bootuje plyt ktore sama nagrala 2. dvdrom widzi blad na plytach ubu 3. dysk ma problemy z  plyta glowna co moze byc przyczyna 2 poprz probl.
<Garet> skad juz 7 zmarnowanych plyt i udalo sie dopiero nagrywajac i instaluajc na dysku ubu na innym kompie lol
<Garet> stad*
<gjm> i to wina XP
<gjm> a nie napędu
<gjm> poza tym nie ma pendrive'ów
<gjm> nie?
<Garet> nie bootuje z  pena :P
<gjm> to co to za płyta?
<gjm> '02
<Garet> stara
<Garet> tak jak i sam komp
<gjm> ale to wszystko wina Windowsa
<Garet> jak sie nagralo go z iso w takich warunkach to ciezko by nie byla jego wina ;p
<gjm> dobra, nie mam więcej pytań
<Garet> czyli co sciagac 11.x ?
<Garet> jesli chce w miare normalnie korzystac?
<gjm> jeżeli komputer jest stary to nie pokorzystasz normalnie, to że Ubutnu to linux nie znaczy że ma super niskich wymagań, zwłaszcza z Gnome 3
<qopyt> eloo all
<qopyt> mam glupie pytanie
<qopyt> usb to lpt czy com?
<DaZ> lolco
<gjm> znowu się zaśmiałem!
<DaZ> usb to firewire
<bastetmilo> ltp czy com? omujborze
<qopyt> ok ale jak masz do wyboru w doswoskim programie drukarki na portach lpt1lpt2 lub com1 com2 com 3
<bastetmilo> nie no dajcie go na basha :)
<qopyt> to co wybrac jesli uzywasz usb portu
<bastetmilo> umarłam
<gjm> bastetmilo: done
<qopyt> to sie nigdy nie zmieni zamiast powiedziec lepiej sie posmiac :D
<Garet> qopyt ignoruj i wytlumacz jasniej
<bastetmilo> o. następny :)
<qopyt> mam program dosowy i musze z niego korzystac
<qopyt> i chce z tego programu drukowac
<qopyt> mam mozliwosc druku do pliku
<qopyt> lub bezposrednio drukarka
<gjm> wyrecytuj: Vingardium Leviosa, u mnie działa
<qopyt> z tym ze mam do wyboru porty lpt1 lpt2 itp
 * bastetmilo sie popłakała
<qopyt> orac com1 com2 com3
<qopyt> jak lapek ma tylko usb
<gjm> to znaczy że ma tylko usb
<gjm> musisz zastosować przejściówkę
<qopyt> usb to port szeregowy
<qopyt> zastanawiam czy na ktoryms com nie wykrylo by drukarki
<gjm> w ogóle czemu tu przyszedłeś z tym pytaniem?
<qopyt> drukarka jest podlaczona pod usb
<gjm> idź na #com, #lpt albo #usb
<qopyt> bo emuluje to na ubuntu
<bastetmilo> lub #drukowaniewdosie
<gjm> jeeeszcze lepiej!
<gjm> emuluje porty
<qopyt> nie porty
<gjm> dobra, gacie
<qopyt> korzystam z doesemu i dosbox
<gjm> T O   N I E   B Ę D Z I E   D Z I A Ł A Ć
<qopyt> gjm: nie nakrecaj sie
<qopyt> zasady sa po to aby je lamac
<qopyt> a jak nie wyjdzie to sie uczysz na bledach
<gjm> to złam se kręgosłup, w końcu mówi się że ktoś ma "kręgosłup moralny", nie?
<bastetmilo> qopyt: proponuje Ci sprawdzic wszystkie opcje lpt i com po kolei
<bastetmilo> przeciez nie ma ich wiele....
<panx> przepraszam, bo szlag mnie już trafia : http://i.imgur.com/uOkCt.jpg < potrafił by ktoś mnie poprowadzić co z tym zrobić?
<gjm> grę ci mamy przejść?
<panx> gjm, a widziałeś kiedyś flahs w terminalu?
<panx> flash
<panx> ew. w Adacusie ?
<gjm> nie kumam o co tu chodzi
<DaZ> drukowanie po dosboksie
<DaZ> pełen hardkor
<panx> chodzi o to że co mam w jakiej przegladarce odpalone co kol wiek we flashu, pokazuje się w każdym czarnym elemencie
<panx> np. na pulpicie
<panx> jak mam ciemną tepete
<DaZ> czasami mi coś takiego robił :f
<panx> DaZ, co zrobiłeś??
<gjm> a to nie wiem
<DaZ> panx: nic [;
<panx> bo mam ochotę wsadzić płytę instalacyjna xubuntu
<gjm> panx: to linux, tu nic nie działa tak jak byś chciał
<gjm> no może prawie
<DaZ> panx: możesz wyłączyć akceleracje rmb i rzekomo 'naprawia'
<panx> akceleracje rmb..... poszukam
<DaZ> wiesz, prawy myszki na flaszu, takie tam
<panx> i co ?? niema tam ustawieńµ rmb
<DaZ> eh, zeusie
<panx> ;(
<panx> DaZ, powiedz prosto z mostu gdzie tego szukać
<panx> jak nie wiesz to poprostu zainstaluj Xubuntu jeszcze raz ... i tyle ;P
<panx> dobra, czyli nikt nic nie wie, wkladam płytkę... i jazda ;) ostatni raz się pcham w wersje testowe :F
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/72485397/snapshot12.png fajne c'nie
<panx> DaZ, łał.. mam to zaznaczone
<DaZ> no.
<panx> btw,.. czemu masz po angieskiemu
<panx> ja mam po polskiemu :P
<panx> dobra znikam :D
<gjm> :f
<Garet> przy instalacji jest taka opcja by wybrać jeden z dyskow czy to jest wybor dysku z ktorego ma ruszac grub czy co to jest?
<Garet> to pojawia sie przy recznym partycjonowaniu
<Garet> chyba przy ustawianiu /boot albo ogolnie
<Garet> powiedzcie tylko czy lepiej jest instalowac w pozostalej wolnej przestrzeni czy samemu ustawiajac partycje?
<siema> witam!!
<siema> mam mały problem
<Blacky> Urzekla mnie Twoja historia...
<inzaghi89> cóż za wyczucie czasu
<Voldenet> a mój problem jest znacznie większy
<inzaghi89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN99DrTW9bM
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-17
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> DaZ, jaką masz seksi tapetę
<DaZ> Wizard: to pytanie czy twierdzenie? ;x
<DaZ> i gdzie niby tapete? >:
<DaZ> inwigilujesz mi dropboksy ty
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> zwykła, szara tapeta
<Wizard> nie inwigiluję
<Wizard> podążam śladami po prostu
<Wizard> ale już, :* na zgodę
<DaZ> <foch>
<DaZ> anyway, to lcd jakieś, to oszczędzam dolara w skali roku :f
<Wizard> chyba dolara zimbabwe
<DaZ> co ty tam wiesz.
<Wizard> no właśnie
<shpaq> mornin'
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> sława!
<Wizard> to, właśnie
<Wizard> uh, nie ten przycisk
<cojack> o/
<cojack> Wizard: co Ty tam robisz?
 * bastetmilo dziś nie poszła do pracy.
<cojack> wlasnie mi sie odechcialo
<cojack> 2h wytrzymalem :D
<Wizard> cojack, no siedzę, używam przeca
<Wizard> widzę, że się spodobał
<Wizard> ?
<cojack> Wizard: tak
<cojack> tylko mam za male CF :D
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> ja to żałuję, że nie ma wersji ARM
<Wizard> rozwiązałbym problem z Pandaboardem
<cojack> a ja nie moge ustawic cupsa by miec dostep z zew ip po lanie po www
<cojack> i h wie co go boli
<cojack> stawiam ze uprawneinia ale nie potrafie ich ustawic ;)
<Wizard> tak to jest, jak się człowiek nie zna, a za robotę bierze
<Wizard> ciesz się, że drewna nie heblujesz, bo byś sobie paluchy poodcinał
<Wizard> a tak, to ci tylko drukarka nie drukuje
<Wizard> co masz na myśli przez "zewn ip" po lanie?
<Wizard> bo publiczne IP i LAN mają zazwyczaj inne adresowanie
<cojack> nie wazne
<cojack> 19 maja jest white sensation w pradze!!!!!
<shpaq> co to?
<shpaq> 20.04 jest onyx w wwa
<shpaq> [;
<cojack> oO 240 ojro za hotel
<cojack> a impreza 65 ojro
<Wizard> człowieku, gdzie ty patrzysz na te hotele?
<Wizard> :D
<cojack> http://travel.sensation.com/event/25/sensation-prague-2012.html
<Wizard> to jest coś muzycznego?
<Wizard> bo nie napisali :D
<cojack> lol ^^
<cojack> Wizard: srsly?
<Wizard> cojack, szanuj polski język
<cojack> no przeca nie przeklinam
<Wizard> tam jest jeszcze "i", rozumiesz koniunkcję logiczną?
<Wizard> koderowi chyba nie trzeba tego tłumaczyć
<Wizard> :>
<cojack> gdzie Ty masz && ?
<Wizard> w /topic
<cojack> wtf you are talking about?!
<Wizard> właśnie o tym
<cojack> ze ponglish?
<Wizard> "Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj"
<Wizard> no ba
<cojack> nie szanuje jezyka Polskiego piszac po ang?
<Wizard> dokładnie
<Wizard> w moim rozumieniu
<cojack> aha
<cojack> 08:21 < Wizard> is there any way to determine which process is using swap space?
<cojack> 08:21 < Wizard> or to force "realloc" of memory?
<cojack> you are doing exactly the same bitch!
 * cojack nioh nioh ;f
<Wizard> widzisz, różnica jest taka, że tutaj mówimy po polsku, a #alpine jest anglojęzyczne
<Wizard> na # russian piszę po rosyjsku
<cojack> :D
<Wizard> poza tym, jestem pieprzonym hipokrytą
<cojack> true
<Wizard> mniejsza ;]
<Wizard> cojack, wybierasz się na eurobsd?
<Wizard> byśmy się narżnęli
<cojack> na co?
<cojack> ja nie mam pl znakow
<panx> siema
<Wizard> cześć panx
<panx> Wizard, zainstalowałem Xubuntu jeszcze raz
<panx> i problemy sio!
<panx> znikły
<Wizard> no i czad
<Wizard> xubu to jest dobry os
<panx> Teraz mam tylko niebieskie filmy na youtube.... postacie są na niebiesko... ftw?? ale reklamy mają normalny kolor
<Wizard> ftw?
<panx> nom... na Google Chrome to samo... niebieskie ludki... xD
<panx> no nic ide kasować flash :D bo śmiesznie się robi
<panx> No nie... ,co jest w firefoksie za flash?
<panx> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/0ndko03r/s338.png < weź zobacz
<Wizard> niebieski Chinol, ale numer! :D
<panx> :D
<panx> mnie to nie bawi, bo polki tez są niebieskie ;D
<BlessJah> ktoras z nowszych wersji flasha miala problem
<panx> i tła niektóre... :D co się posypało?
<panx> BlessJah, problem że sksowałem flasha, a filmiki dalej się łąduja xD
<BlessJah> html5 masz
<panx> a to why w html5 są niebieskie ludki?
<panx> nikt nic nie poradzi z tymi niebieskimi ludzikami?
<Wizard> panx, w życiu na oczy nie widziałem
<Wizard> poczekaj na jacekowskiego, on coś ci wczoraj pomagał
<panx> :)
<panx> ooo odchaczyłem prześpieszenie sprzętowe i pomogło
<panx> ale pomogło w 80% widać jeszcze troche zielonkawego
<panx> ale słabo wiec nawet i 90%
<tajwanuser> cze
<unx> orientuje się ktoś może czy można gdzieś pobrać jakieś archiwalne systemy cms, szukam niemieckiego projektu który nazywał się TrippShop
<unx> terazten projekt to raczej R.I.P. SHOP
<tajwanuser> no z oficjalnej strony
<tajwanuser> albo na chomikuj mozesz szukac
<unx> tango down
<tajwanuser> po co Ci to?:>
<unx> mam moduły których potrzebuję i są one pod tego właśnie CMSa
<Wizard> hmm, przeszukaj repo debiana
<Wizard> packages.debian.org
<Wizard> tam mają linki do źródeł też
<unx> lipa:/
<m477_> xdg-open mi nie dziala ;/
<Wizard> m477_, ?
<m477_> pobieram plik .dmg i otwieram za pomoca tego i sie nic nei dzieje
<m477_> ale .deb sie zainstalowal
<DaZ> lolco
<m477_> cololco
<bastetmilo> dmg?
<bastetmilo> przeciez to plik makowy
<kallosz> bawił się ktoś grub i vhd ?
<foreste> czesc
<Koroviof> witam
<Koroviof> płyta msi K8Neo przestała wstawać po podłączeniu walniętego CDROMA
<kklimonda> odłącz go
<Koroviof> już to zrobiłem
<Koroviof> odłączeyłem wszystko oprócz cpu i zasilacza - buczek nie reaguje
<Koroviof> mam nawet zewnętrzny buczek własny
<Koroviof> cisza
<Koroviof> zmieniłem grafikę ,zasilacz ,ram ---cisza
<Koroviof> tylko wiatrak przy cpu się kręci
<kklimonda> no to wygląda na to, że cdrom pociągnął ze sobą płytę ;)
<Koroviof> co mogło pujść na niej ?
<Koroviof> pójść
<Koroviof> ?
<kklimonda> no idea
<Koroviof> kontroler ?
<Koroviof> ide
<kklimonda> możliwe
<Koroviof> możliwe czy niemożliwe ?
<Koroviof> żeby cdrom coś takiego zrobił
<kklimonda> skoro nie działa to najwyraźniej możliwe :)
<Wizard> :)
<foreste> czy plyta glowna P5KPL-AM EPU
<foreste> jest dobra ?
<Wizard> o_O
<foreste> pod intel quad core 2,5 ghz ?
<foreste> jesien/zima bedzie umnie <3
<foreste> caly zestaw
<foreste> kod cpu q9300
<foreste> tylko trza wymienic karte ati radeon 4850 na gf 8600gt
<foreste> ale za komp za free ;p
<DaZ> czego ci rodzice teraz nie kupują
<kallosz> bawił się ktoś grub i vhd ?
<foreste> niechce rodzicow obciazac
<dweller> foreste: przecież 8600gt jest słabsze ;f
<dweller> coś jak 7800
<kallosz> bawił się ktoś grub i vhd ?
<foreste> ale mniej zre energi plus gf maja sprawne stery
<foreste> kallosz:  znamy sie ?
<kallosz> raczej nie
<foreste> masz moze imie patryk ?
<kallosz> raczej nie Twoja sprawa
<foreste> tylko pytam
<kallosz> to nie pytaj jak coś Ciebie niedotyczy
<kallosz> bawił się ktoś grub i vhd ?
<dweller> foreste: nie znasz sie ;f
<gjm> bry
<Koroviof> wiadomość : udało mi się wypędzić diabła z tej płyty MSI ---siedział gdzieś w sekcjii cpu
<Koroviof> wszedł tam po podłączeniu walniętego cdromu
<gjm> Kyrie Eleison
<qopyt> witam
<qopyt> juz 3 dzien sie mecze z integracja linka call to z skype w ubuntu
<qopyt> moze znajdzie sie jakas tega glowa
<qopyt> korzystam
<gjm> niektórzy to mają problemy
<qopyt> z chromium i jak klikam odsylacz call to:
<qopyt> wyswietla mi sie komunikat zadanie zewnetrznego protokolu
<qopyt> i ze zostanie uruchomiona aplikacja xdg-open callto:nazwa_usera
<qopyt> jak zmienic to na skype
<gjm> mam rozwiązanie dla Firefox'a
<qopyt> ok podaj sprawdze
<gjm> http://amoore2600.wordpress.com/2007/07/27/callto-linkify-for-skype-with-linux/
<qopyt> postaram sie to jakos przerobic pod chromium
<unx> jaka jest scieżka dostępu do serwera w nazwa.pl?
<Markness> bry
<Markness> !
<Markness> ogarnia tu ktos pythona? ;)
<Ashiren> meow
<DaZ> #python.pl ogarnia
<Markness> #python.pl nie odpowiada :(
<DaZ> lolco
<Ashiren> python-perl?
<DaZ> ubuntu-perl? :f
<Markness> nie, nie ;d siedze na windzie
<DaZ> nie do ciebie.
<Markness> tylko myslalem ze wsrod ubuntu userow ktos ogarnia jezyk ;d
<Ashiren> moze skonkretyzuj zapytanie
<Markness> http://wklej.org/id/733907/ tu jest kod, wywala: IndexError: list assignment index out of range w 13 linijce
<gjm> śmiesznie śmiesznie
<DaZ> Markness: co to ma robić? :f
<Markness> sito eratostenesa
<Ashiren> no wychodzi ci poza zakres ;f
<Ashiren> i to juz na poczatku, dla i=2
<Ashiren> dojdzie do 100, a tablica jest 0..99
<Markness> no tylko jakim cudem... dla i=2 j=4 a tablica ma 100 elementow
<Ashiren> no ma 100 ale liczac od 0 ma max 99
<Psotnick> tablica ma 100 elementów [0..99]
<Markness> dobra, jestescie wielcy :D
<m477_> paczcie co zrobilem :) http://wnko.pl/i/om.jpg
<DaZ> koty?
<m477_> ?
<DaZ> generalnie nie wiem co to, ale wydaje sie nawet fajne
<m477_> tez nie wiem
<m477_> wrzucilem do gara co bylo podreka
<m477_> nawet dobre
<Koroviof> to normalne cze cpu grzeje się do 80 stopni na starcie ?
<Koroviof> że
<gjm> nie
<sysek> jak nie jak tak
<gjm> no chyba że zdejmiesz radiator
<BlessJah> Koroviof: jesli temp spadnie w ciagu kilku minut, to tak
<m477_> jak tak jak nie
<ntat> Witam
<Koroviof> jest jakas komenda ktora uruchamia emulacje myszki na klawiaturze ?
<gjm> oto człowiek zwany "tysiąc i jedno pytanie"
<Koroviof> jaki jest skrot do przycisku start w srodowisku w system rescue
<Koroviof> ?
<Koroviof> jest taki zielony ludzik w prawym dolnym rogu ekranu
<Koroviof> niewiem czy to xfce
<Koroviof> czy co
<Koroviof> nie chce mi sie myszki na usb z drugiego pokoju podlaczac
<gjm> to cierp
<Koroviof> krwa
<Koroviof> zpiertalam po ta myszke
<Koroviof> zapiertalam
<gjm> nie ma za co
<gjm> Koroviof: słownictwo
<Koroviof> nie...myszki nie odlaczam bo tam sa porty pochrzanione
<Koroviof> jaka komenda otworzyc start ?
<Koroviof> start menu
<Koroviof> co to za srodowisko ???zielony ludzik w prawym rogu
<Koroviof> nitkt nie widzial ?
<Koroviof> krwa ...
<gjm> Wizard: nie wytrzymie
<Koroviof> co za ludzie
<gjm> pocałuj mnie w dupę
<Koroviof> a idzcie wy krwa ubunciaki
<Koroviof> odezwal sie
<gjm> Koroviof: /part
<pakos> kolejny cwaniaczek ;>
<Koroviof> krwa parobek sie odezwal
<pakos> gimme moar
<Koroviof> nie mam myszki
<DaZ> to kup
<gjm> oto kolejny przykład na to że powinienem mieć opa <:
<Koroviof> chce otworzyc jak najwiecej obciazajacych cpu procesor
<Koroviof> na drugim kompie
<Koroviof> programow
<Koroviof> system rescue z jakims menedzerem w gentoo
<Koroviof> krwa nitk nie zna srodowiska z ludzikiem w prawym rogu?
<Koroviof> pojebani jestescie ?
<gjm> tak
<bastetmilo> Wizard: możesz zrobić z nim coś...?
<gjm> jego jak zwykle nie ma
<bastetmilo> zielony ludzik? Może to android? :>>
<bastetmilo> gjm: zawsze wtedy gdy go potrzeba
<m477_> CO ZA KULTURA!
<ntat> Apropos androida - wiecie czy w Opera Mobile można włączyć sprawdznie pisowni?
<Koroviof> jest jakies polecenie program ,cos jak prime z konsoli ?
<Koroviof> prime albo orthos
<Koroviof> JWM krwa
<Koroviof> JWM napiszcie sobie na czole
<m477_> wat
<Koroviof> zaraz...
<Koroviof> czy to napewno jwm :D
<Koroviof> taa...to jest jwm
<sysek> super
<sysek> UAU
<gjm> ihaaaa
<Voldenet> ludzik w prawym górnym rogu?
<Voldenet> to przecież KDE
<BlessJah> Voldenet: nie, na moje to unity
<BlessJah> Koroviof: rzucasz na prawo i lewo kurwami i parobkami, i oczekujesz, że ci będziemy mimo to pomagać?
<BlessJah> płacisz, wymagasz
<Koroviof> czy cpu może być częściowo uszkodzony w taki sposób że mimo to jakoś działa ?
<Voldenet> Tak
<Koroviof> nie mówie o fabrycznie okrojonych i wykorzystanych w produkcjii układach
<Koroviof> ale po awarii w czasie używania może ulec częściowemu uszkodzeniu ?
<Voldenet> http://www.zlr.com.pl/leczenie/fizykoterapia/terapuls.htm
<Voldenet> Fajne 404
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> hej... w unity krzyżyk do zamykania jest po lewej, w gnome po prawej, ale w gnome-fallback znow po lewej?
<BlessJah> coś mi nie gra
<Voldenet> O, tak jest?
<Voldenet> Ciekawe
<BlessJah> no właśnie skaczę po środowiskach
<BlessJah> nie zwrócilem uwagi jak w unity2d, ale też po lewej chyba było
<Koroviof> chyba lekko ujebałem procek na płycie MSI . Na płycie ASUS działa ale objaw jest taki że po dwóch resetach ctrl alt del w czasie postu za drugim ,trzecim trzeba rest cmos
<Koroviof> zeby wstala plyta
<Koroviof> Athlon 3000 s 754
<gjm> Koroviof: SŁOWNICTWO
<Koroviof> a co dzieci słuchaja ?
 * Voldenet 
<Voldenet> jest dzieckiem
<gjm> przeczytaj temat
<Voldenet> nawet ja nie rzucam kawami
<Voldenet> ;P
<BlessJah> Koroviof: jeśli nie potrafisz pisać poprawnie i bez przekleńśtw, to nie pisz
<Koroviof> kto jest dzieckiem reka do gory
<dweller> Wizard i qermit
<Koroviof> no no ...sami przyzwoici ludzie
<Koroviof> ;-)
<gjm> kklimonda i Stirlitz_
<Koroviof> jak sam skrwsyn
 * dweller czeka na reakcję
<Voldenet> o/
<gjm> dweller: zawsze ich nie ma jak są potrzebni ;f
<gjm> o, a jednak
<BlessJah> kklimonda: dzięki
<gjm> cześć kklimonda
<dweller> kklimonda: <3
<kklimonda> ludzie małej wiary, my zawsze patrzymy! ;/
<gjm> na hajlajty chyba
<kklimonda> dzięki za pinga ;)
<kklimonda> gjm: no inaczej się nie da
<Voldenet> Bogowie są wszędzie i patrzą zawsze, tylko nie zawsze reagują, tak?
<gjm> kklimonda: Wizard chciał się Ciebie o coś zapytać :)
<kklimonda> Wizard: co tam?
<bikstopa> hiho
<bikstopa> gmail umarl? :(
<kklimonda> Wizard: coś o opa mnie pytałeś afair?
<gjm> kklimonda: tak, dla mnie :D
<DaZ> [']
<kklimonda> gjm: trzeba o tym pomyśleć, mamy od cholery opów (access lista ma 11 pozycji) a i tak prawie nikt nie opuje. dawanie na rympał słabo się sprawdza najwyraźniej ;)
<kklimonda> (tzn. nikt nie utrzymuje kontroli nad kanałem)
<kklimonda> chyba, że ktoś jest pod ręką
<gjm> 11? A widać tylko Wizarda i qermita, a to i tak tylko czasami
<gjm> siedzę tu chyba więcej od nich obu
<kklimonda> ale z tym i tak do Stirlitza trzeba pójść, bo on jako jedyny z obecnych ma moc sprawczą tak naprawdę. Napisz mi na priva za co byś banował, kopał, nakładał +q a co uważasz za dopuszczalne
<bikstopa> wam tez gmail wywala blad 500? ;'x
 * kklimonda pamiętał jak był młody, piękny i miał wielkie wizje na temat kanału.. ;)
<kklimonda> bikstopa: nie
<bikstopa> ;/
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja też pamiętam, jak miałem czas, wizję i chęci
<BlessJah> ale na szczęście nie dostałem opa
<kklimonda> lol
<Koroviof> ...
<Koroviof> a wiec mam uwalony procek
<Koroviof> częściowo
<dweller> eh
<dweller> znowu ;f
<kklimonda> Koroviof: nic na to nie poradzisz
<Koroviof> nie restartuje po trzech sesiach
<Koroviof> sesjach
<Koroviof> trzeba reset cmos
<Koroviof> poczekam moze wpadnie mi w rece jakas plyta na ktorej bedzie restartowal
<Koroviof> ale poki co co to moze byc ?
<gjm> uwalona płyta
<Koroviof> o czym swiadczy ten objaw ?
<dweller> płyta
<Koroviof> plyta jest dobra
<Koroviof> na Sempronie dziala dobrze
<dweller> bo ma inne taktowania widać
<Koroviof> ten ATHLON uwalony na plycie MSI wogole nie wstaje
<Koroviof> zostal na tej MSI uwalony poprzez podpiecie jeb... walnietego cdromu
<Koroviof> ma ktos plyte sock 478 z agp ? kupie za 10 zl
<gjm> proponuję zadać pytanie na jakimś forum elektronicznym, np elektroda.pl, nie jesteśmy w stanie zdalnie zdiagnozować usterki
<BlessJah> idź na allegro
<Koroviof> ta...ale co zwykle moze sie walnac na cpu ?
<BlessJah> nóżki się mogą powyginać
<Koroviof> to napewno nie
<gjm> procesor albo jest uwalony, albo nie, tyle w temacie, podstaw sprawny i wtedy działaj
<dweller> po co My w ogóle z nim rozmawiamy, czego nie powiemy to 'nie'
<dweller> jak dziewcze w okresie ;\
<Koroviof> sprawny jest czesciowo
<Koroviof> odpala live cd
<Koroviof> ale z resetowaniem systemu ma problemy
<Koroviof> jakies instrukcje moze sie jebly
<gjm> Koroviof: słownictwo!
<gjm> nie no, serwisant jak mało który
<gjm> bikstopa: http://lifehacker.com/5354314/how-to-access-gmail-when-its-down
<Koroviof> paskudny cdrom uwalił mi 256 400mhz GOODRAM i Athlona 3000 s754
<Koroviof> ;P
<Koroviof> ma co prawda 10szt...takich 256
<Koroviof> ale do athlona3000 ma się sentyment
<Koroviof> sprzedam komputer do netu i gierek sprzed 6 lat
<BlessJah> idź z tym na allegro
<Koroviof> albo jeszcze gorszy ---taniej
<Koroviof> nie chce żydom z allegro ładować w d... kasy
<Koroviof> za pośrednictwo
<BlessJah> słownictwo
<BlessJah> idź na bazar jakiś  i tam sprzedawaj
<gjm> Koroviof: ogarnij się
<Koroviof> ale kto jest tak źle wychowany żeby znał takie słownictwo?
<Koroviof> przecież nic nie mówię
<Koroviof> otwarcie
<gjm> "Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj" ← umiesz czytać?
<Koroviof> zawsze widzi się drzazgę w oku bliźniego
<BlessJah> nie karmić, sam pójdzie
<gjm> nie, po prostu tutaj obowiązuję pewne zasady, jeżeli ci nie pasują, wyjdź.
<BlessJah> BSOD
<BlessJah> tracę rachubę
<gjm> tzn.?
<Koroviof> chj ci z oczu patrzy blessjah
<gjm> kklimonda: chyba niczego się nie nauczył
<BlessJah> może nie zauważył???
<BlessJah> gjm: nie wie który to już raz dzisiaj
<mati75> good job
<gjm> kamień z serca
<gjm> może zdążę zrobić sobie herbatę zanim przyjdzie następny
<gjm> kurde, żebym nie wykrakał
<BlessJah> Yet Another BSoD Today
<gjm> ale się smutno zrobiło odkąd go nie ma :<
<panx> wiecie co... zainstalowałem sobie ubuntu 64bity...., ściągam ISO i wracam na 32... -.- to najidiotniejszy pomysł jaki miałem
<gjm> dzięki za info
<panx> zainstalowałem ubunty 64bity i jest zły... tutaj dopiero nic nie działa ;F
<karoles> mi bareftp sie sypie ;S
<panx> a mi na ubunt 64bi , zrywa tj. dźwięk , flash się tnie jak sk..., steroniki do drukarki nie działają i do skanera też...czyli powrót do 32 bity...
<panx> chyba że zainstaluje XUbuntu... bo teraz mam Kubuntu , ale to chyba niema znaczenia
<panx> co nie>
<panx> ?
<gjm> załóżcie książkę skarg i zażaleń
<gjm> panx: nie
<panx> build ten sam, tylko środowisko inne
<panx> albo siebie opensusa zainstaluje, na vitualce zamontowanym usb drukarki jakimś cudem działają
<panx> tylko na 64b ubu nie xD
<panx> ciekawe
<gjm> iks de
<DaZ> może masz jakiegoś kleksmarka z 32bitowymi sterownikami, czy coś
<DaZ> iks de
<BlessJah> wysyp vlogow
<pakos> el o el
<BlessJah> iks de
<dweller> drukarki sie po sieci ustawia czy coś a nie na linuksie instaluje ;f
<DaZ> ino głupio jak nie masz na czym ich sieciować
<DaZ> >:
<pakos> dweller: ja instalowalem na linuxie ;d
<BlessJah> (ogladanie dennych filmikow na youtube jest ciekawsze niz patrzenie na progressbar)
<panx> nie mam Brothera
<gjm> a co masz? <:
<panx> no mam Brother'a :)
<gjm> ojoj, przecinka zabrakło
<panx> DCP-385 -.-
<gjm> :>
<panx> nom, zabrakło
<gjm> nom, iks de
<pakos> brothera to ja ostatnio na windowsie instalowalem 2h a sie okazalo ze kabel zepsuty ;d
<panx> jestem strasznie zły!!!!, ja wrzucam 64 bity, a tu pupka.... g działa
<panx> aaaaa... to ja znikam =D
<gjm> *pstryk*
<foreste> czesc
<LnxMan> Cześć
<gjm> nie
<m477_> tak
<Cyr4x> siema
<DaZ> jouł
<Cyr4x> da się jakoś zmusić ubuntu one żeby syncował podkatalogi i pliki zawarte w synchronizowanym katalogu?
<Cyr4x> jak udostępniam dowolny katalog to tego nie robi
<Cyr4x> Jak go przeniosę do katalogu Ubuntu One to już synchronizuje wszystko
<Cyr4x> tylko po co robić duplikat na dysku?\
<m477_> ;]
<BlessJah> symlinkiem nie podazy?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-18
<m477_> ;p
<sysek> juz pijany ?
<Wizard> cześć
<sysek> czesc Wizard:)
<Szatan> bry
<Wizard> blow engine?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<shpaq> mornin'
<cojack> o/
<Wizard> cześć cojack
<Wizard> stary capie ;]
<panx> witam was
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> *jaka jest fobra plyta pod lga 775
<foreste> dobrych do 280zl
<Wizard> foreste, to chcesz dobrze, czy tanio?
<foreste> bo teraz mam za jakies 150zl
<foreste> Producent  	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
<foreste> 			Nazwa  	P5KPL-AM EPU
<foreste> tzn bede mial na jesieni komp
<foreste> z nia
<foreste> od kolegi i kupil bym teraz lepsza
<foreste> pod intel quad core 2,5 ghz
<foreste> q9300
<panx> mam pyranko na YouTube /HTML5 mam wykrzyknik przy h.264,tzn że nie mam zainstalowane?
<cojack> Wizard: pancio przyszedl, kultury troche
<EsmD> wlasnie, wpadlem, to powinniscie zachowac troche kultury i mnie powitac
<Wizard> EsmD, "coś ty się z własnym k**asem na łby pozamieniał?"
<cojack> boni drukuje internet: http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/423571_3172384671209_1313299820_3109853_323949930_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d8au8f6> (at a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Wizard> :D
<sysek> he he
<Wizard> działa wam slackware.com?
<cojack> ta strona z 82r?
<cojack> ona nie dziala od 79r
<panx> Nie działa
<Wizard> dzięki panx
<Wizard> cojack, aby raz mógłbyś być przydatny
<Wizard> cůž
<panx> Wizard, spko
<panx> spoko
<Wizard> pko
<panx> Adobe wydało ostatnią wersja na Linuksa (flasha) i to od razu zbugowaną - witam HTML5 :)
<Wizard> panx, i tak wszyscy to mają w dupie
<Wizard> flash nagle stał się przeżytkiem, bo biznes ludkom się nie wyświetla na uPadach
<panx> :P
<shpaq> i słusznie
<shpaq> w końcu ta supergówniana technologia zostanie zapomniana
<shpaq> i uwalona
<AaaA> bedzie jeszcze dlugo zyla:D
<shpaq> niech zdycha
<AaaA> a developerzy beda lepiej placeni bo niszowa technologia:)
<Wizard> tak mi się wydaje
<shpaq> developerów flasha należałoby wystrzelać
<Wizard> wiecie ile będzie kosztowało przepisanie tego, co teraz jest we flashu na coś innego?
<bastetmilo> przesadzacie
<bastetmilo> we Flashu się robi fajne prezentacje
<shpaq> Wizard: i dobrze, to dobry impuls dla gospodarki
<bastetmilo> i gry  :)
<Wizard> bastetmilo, :(
<Wizard> shpaq, też uważam, że dobrze
<shpaq> zmora internetu umrze
<Wizard> ba, wychodzę nawet z założenia, że albo się coś robi dobrze, albo wcale
<shpaq> c'mon, to zasługuje co najmniej na milionową manifestację
<shpaq> ludzi zadowolonych ze śmierci tego gluta
<bastetmilo> gadacie jakby Flash (technologia) był winny całego zła w internecie, a nie durni webmasterzy, którzy pachali to tam gdzie nie trzeba.
<bastetmilo> Flash ma swoje zastosowania i w tych zastosowaniach jest dobry.
<Wizard> bastetmilo, wolałbym, żeby miał je z daleka ode mnie
<Wizard> tak, jak silverlight
<bastetmilo> To że ktoś używa widelca do jedzenia zupy, to nie znaczy ze widelec jest zły...
<bastetmilo> No kuźwa, tak ciężko to zrozumieć?
<shpaq> flash ma złą reputację przez gównianych programistów
<cojack> Wizard: my tworzymy gre we flashu teraz
<shpaq> i to ich wina
<cojack> to tak szybko nie zdechnie
<shpaq> a na drzewach zamiast liści będą wisieć programiści
<cojack> komunisci
<shpaq> a na półkach, zamiast serów, będą leżeć łby userów
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> :D
<cojack> daleko jeszcze do piontku?
<sysek> daleko
<Wizard> cojack, nie pieprz
<cojack> Wizard: pocaluj Ty mnie we dupe
<cojack> czy ja sie kiedykolwiek doczekam w php obiektowych typow prostych?
<cojack> juz zygam ta skladnia np tablicy
<cojack> a 5.4 wprowadza w repo za 2 lata oO
<qermit> jacekowski: ja mienkne?
<cojack> rzygam * :D
<sysek> no chcialem poprawic
<cojack> przeciez te tablice asociacyjne to ile qrfa pisac te array
<cojack> no szlak by to trafil!
<Wizard> szlak?
<cojack> ta
<cojack> nie znaju?
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> to ty się mnie pytasz, czy wiesz czy nie?
<Wizard> http://sjp.pwn.pl/slownik/2577116/szlak
<Wizard> brałeś coś?
<Wizard> :>
<cojack> Wizard: szlag
<cojack> zadowolony?
<Wizard> aaa
<cojack> qrfa tez nie ma w sjp
<Wizard> a o co chodzi z tym wiedzeniem?
<cojack> ic stond ;<
<Wizard> eh, ci po gimnazjum tak mają, niestety
<bastetmilo> to gminazjum coś robi z ich głowami....
<sysek> ej eje ej
<sysek> wiecie co ?
<bastetmilo> sysek: co?
<sysek> a nic w sumie
<bastetmilo> ja to nie wiem, mówię drugiemu programiscie żeby poszedł ze mną na konfe Drupala a ten nie chce...
<shpaq> 2/22
<elbow_> hej, mam problem, podpinam słuchawki do laptopa i jest fajnie ale dźwięk leci zarówno z głośników, jak i ze słuchawek, dawno temu ktoś z was mi pomógł z tym bardzo skutecznie, teraz był reinstall i problem wrócił, proszę o pomoc
<mati75> http://www.chip.pl/blogi/bla-bla-bla/2012/04/instalujcie-ubuntu.-jest-super-tyle-ze-nie-dziala
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d9shcya> (at www.chip.pl)
<cojack> elbow_: aha
<elbow_> cojack: ?
<cojack> elbow_: http://www.caracas.polemb.net/gallery/banery/Logo%20polska%20pomoc.jpg prosze
<elbow_> cojack: o co ci chodzi? chcesz być śmieszny i ci nie idzie czy jak? przychodzę na kanał wsparcia bo mam problem a ty sobie ze mnie śmieszkujesz? nie chcesz pomóc to dziękuję, natomiast nie musisz też przeszkadzać czy po prostu śmiać się z innych, taki pr0 jesteś? to pomóż a jak nie to się po prostu nie udzielaj
<cojack> elbow_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751483
<cojack> ciekawe jak dlugo jeszcze bedzie tak
<shpaq> stary problem
<shpaq> w ubunciaku jeszcze jest?
<shpaq> damn, ja to ostatni raz miałem gdzieś w okolicach 2008 roku
<cojack> ze ludzie zamiast wejsc w google wpisac problem to wejda na irca i beda truc dupe?
<shpaq> sam fakt, że wejdą na irc już nieźle o nich świadczy
<cojack> ;< wyszedl
<bastetmilo> poszedł? A ja mu chciałm powiedzieć że to znany bug jest i w wątku o nim jest link do pliku, który to naprawia
<Wizard> bastetmilo :)
<cojack> bastetmilo: w linku ktorym podalem tez jest ten plik
<cojack> mowisz o alsa-info.sh ?
<Wizard> widzisz, tylko on przyszedł obrażony od razu
<bastetmilo> aha :)
<Wizard> coraz bardziej mam dość tego kanału
<cojack> Wizard: daj mi opa i wyjdz :*
<Wizard> +q co najwyżej
<cojack> ;<
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to zrób porządek.
<Wizard> ok
<cojack> lepiej nie
<Wizard> laser holokaust
<cojack> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyYY0iNevvA&feature=autoplay&list=PL293EAAC4F0184986&lf=plpp_play_all&playnext=29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dx7zq3n> (at www.youtube.com)
<foreste> http://www.chip.pl/news/wydarzenia/prawo-i-polityka/2012/04/microsoft-przestraszyl-sie-motoroli-i-googlea
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cfuvrng> (at www.chip.pl)
<foreste> haha xd
<cojack> to jest zenujace
<cojack> 8 dni do 12.04
<Wizard> no tak, i?
<cojack> http://www.chip.pl/news/sprzet/tablety/2012/04/znamy-cene-transformera-infinity-z-ekranem-full-hd
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cp3846w> (at www.chip.pl)
<cojack> pojeb... ich w styczniu byla premiera prime a w czerwu zrobili juz kolejnego
<cojack> szkoda ze nie mozna doplacic i wymienic :D
<foreste> http://www.chip.pl/news/wydarzenia/prawo-i-polityka/2012/03/windows-phone-i-pozew-sadowy xd
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cg68cnd> (at www.chip.pl)
<Wizard> co wy z tą windzianą gazetą?
<cojack> Wizard: linuxrss.pl
<gjm> bry
<Koroviof> witam .Mam problem z integrą audio
<gjm> oho, wrócił
<Koroviof> ale już wiem co zrobić
<cojack> nicka zmienil :D
<cojack> ~elbow@afu58.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl
<cojack> ~Koroviof@cjb65.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl
<bastetmilo> dzieci neo :>
<cojack> cos mi tu sie nie zgadza
<gjm>  bastetmilo :)
<gjm> Wizard: ping
<cojack> http://www.wprost.pl/ar/317304/Skandal-w-Szwecji-Minister-zjadla-Murzynke-video/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c2yx2ub> (at www.wprost.pl)
<cojack> hahahahaa!
<sysek> lol
<Koroviof> <Koroviof> pytanie do speców
<Koroviof> <Koroviof> integra nie działa pod xp . Nie działa dźwięk w cdlinux.pl livecd. Nie działa też w linux mint live cd na domyślnych.
<Koroviof> <Koroviof> czyli jest uszkodzona ?
<Koroviof> playery odtwarzają mp3 . Ale zielony jack nie podaje dźwięku
<bastetmilo> eh. Szkoda że jestem w pracy.
<gjm> co jest uszkodzona?
<Wizard> Koroviof, to nie jest kanał o mincie ani xp
<gjm> Wizard: ale on nie rozumie, już wczoraj były z nim problemy
<Koroviof> wizard nie chce byc niemily
<Wizard> ja też nie chcę
<Koroviof> ale jak słyszę takie rzeczy to otwiera mi się scyzoryk
<Koroviof> to siedź do krwy nędzy w ciszy
<gjm> :)
<gjm> mówiłem
<Koroviof> nie można nic powiedzieć od godziny ?
<Koroviof> ale w ciszy godzine można siedziec
<Koroviof> co to krwa cenzura ?
<dweller> łotewa
<dweller> nic ciekawego nie pisza
<cojack> :D
<cojack> to ten do XP ?
<dweller> yep
<gjm> osiwieć można
<dweller> ocipieć
<dweller> łysy nie osiwieje
<cojack> wez to ogarnij
<gjm> odwllerzyć
<gjm> * odwellerzyć
<cojack> mam metode filter na obiekcie, filtruje kool
<cojack> ale dorwij sie spowrotem do tamtych danych przed filtracja, to juz nie napisza jak :D
<cojack> hahah ^^
 * cojack kocha dokumentacje
<dweller> rób na kopii
<cojack> bedzie czeba
<Wizard> Koroviof, zachowuj się
<cojack> kufa to nie ma clone() ^^
<cojack> a obiekt mi leci przez referencje
<cojack> hahaha ^^
<Wizard> cojack, może ma konstruktor kopiujący?
<cojack> ma, sra, js?
<cojack> lol
<cojack> clearFilter() ^^
<cojack> hahaha
<cojack> wtf
<Wizard> ;(
<bastetmilo> padam. Chcę przerwę.
<cojack> jeszcze 2h
<bastetmilo> jeszcze 2.5h :(
 * cojack listening HardStyle by Q-Dance
<Wizard> Stirlitz_, ping
<cojack> a wlasnie
<cojack> wybiera sie ktos na WGK?>
<cojack> Wizard: piczko przyjedziesz?
<bastetmilo> co to WGK?
<cojack> http://wgk2011.eti.pg.gda.pl/news/2012/4/1/40/wgk-2012-tylko-teraz-promocyjna-oplata-/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/br5yxnn> (at wgk2011.eti.pg.gda.pl)
<cojack> jak dobrze pojdzie bedziemy tam z calym skladem na stoisku wlasnym! :D
<cojack> ale bedzie pompa!
<bastetmilo> nonono
<Wizard> cojack, o_O
<Wizard> a po co tam ja?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a Ty nie piszesz gier? ;)
<cojack> Wizard: wujek a tak zebys ludzi poznal
<cojack> posmial sie troche z zabojadow z playsoftu
<Wizard> bo ja nie mam na co urlopu marnować
<cojack> moze Cie z pracy Twoi francuzi wysla?
<Wizard> buahahahaha!
<cojack> aha ;p
<cojack> bastetmilo: a Ty w czym klepiesz?
<uh> czesc
<Wizard> cześć uh
<grek> czesc na kde mam takiego scrola do okien ktory pokazuje sie po najechaniu ogolnie jest ok ale przy polaczeniu zdalnym czesto sie nie pokazuje
<uh> jak to jest z tym ubuntu ze za 8 dni wychodzi 12.04 a na oficjalnej stronie PL jest ciagle 11.04?
<grek> wie moze ktso jak to wylaczyc   ?
<grek> bo ubuntu pl nie wychodzi rowno w ubuntu nie pl
<grek> a ze scrolem wie moze ktos ?
<cojack> ustawienia okna?
<grek> uh: na ubuntu.com masz najnowsze , na .pl masz polskie modyfikowane
<Wizard> uh, bo nie ma oficjalnej polskiej strony?
<cojack> w kde jest pierdyliar miejsc w ktorych to mozesz zmienic
<Wizard> ubuntu.pl to takie trollum
<Wizard> forum znaczy
<uh> grek: Wizard / aha
<cojack> no forum ssie pauke
<grek> no wiem ale za nic nie moge tego znalesc ale kojazy ktos o co chodzi - taki nowy scoll systemowy - zajmuje minimalna ilosc miejsca bo normalnie to cieniutki pasek i scroll pokazuje sie dopiero po nacjechaniui
<gjm> cojack: jako i ty <:
<cojack> oO
<uh> grek: ja nie kojaze, ogolnie wole gnoma od kde
<cojack> co jak co, ale mi hasla z forum zadnego jeszcze nie wylecialy
<cojack> gjm: ^^
<uh> za duzo mi tryska w kde na ekranie :P
<grek> ja tam bardzo lubie kde szczegolnie dolphina
<cojack> grek: co za ver kde?
<cojack> i czego Ty uzywasz jak mowisz o tym pasku
<uh> sciagal ktos ta bede 12.04?
<Wizard> uh, ja
<Wizard> nie chciała się zainstalować
<Wizard> poza tym: używaj polskich znaków, i "tę" a nie "tą"
<Wizard> potraktuj, jako ostrzeżenie
<cojack> oO
<cojack> ;D
<gjm> chciałem to zaproponować :<
<cojack> hahaha :D
<grek> chodzi o cos takiego
<grek> http://snag.gy/Bt70n.jpg
<grek> wszedzie jest ten scrool
<grek> ogolnie jest spoko bo zawsze pare px wiecej
<grek> :) ale przez nx clienta srednio dziala
<uh> łążźćśęó
<uh> działają?
<Wizard> tak
<gjm> lol, dwa panele
<grek> to bylo do cojack bo pytales co to za kde
<gjm> lol, ile apletów, lol jakie brzydkie
<grek> no dwa bo ten w srodku to inny komputer a to zdalne polaczenie mozna dac na pelny ekran ale wtedy juz calkiem sie myli
<gjm> a
<gjm> ale i tak brzydkie to kde
<cojack> grek: w kde nie ma takiego paska oO
<grek> hm
<grek> ale widzisz o co mi idzie
<cojack> ta
<grek> ten chwytak od scrola znika jak sie odjedzie
<cojack> Ty powaznie tak?
<cojack> to jest Twoj problem?
<cojack> scolla qrwa w myszce nie masz?
<grek> tak padl mi komp i zanim wymienia musze pracowac zdalnie, a przy edytorze tekstu z 20 ekranow na dol jest to klopotliwe
<grek> scrolowanie myszka tez
<cojack> to uzywaj Pg Down Pg Up :D
<grek> ja musze miec wszystko wygodnie
<cojack> jak chcesz wygody to /j #windows
<cojack> ;P
<grek> no tak robie pytalem czy ktos moze kojay to bym przelaczyl i jest ok
<grek> od 6 lat robie na linuxie wiec osszczedz sobie
<kklimonda> grek: a mama mówiła "ucz się vima i emacsa" ;)
<grek> i mam calkiem wygodnie
<grek> wole eclipse
<kklimonda> (swoją drogą snag.gy w ogóle mi się nie ładuje)
<kklimonda> o poszło
<Wizard> grek, są jakieś paczki, które nazywają się cośtam-overlay
<Wizard> przynajmniej w wersji z Unity tak jest
<Wizard> scrollbar-overlay, jakoś tak
<Wizard> wywaliłem to i było ok ;]
<kklimonda> mhm, liboverlay-scrollbar*
<kklimonda> ew. można pogrzebać w /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<grek> ok dzieki juz szukam
<kklimonda> grek: swoją drogą czemu średnio działa w NX?
<grek> za wolno reaguje
<kklimonda> (będę musiał przetestować gdzieś)
<grek> czasem najade glownie w eclipse wlasnie moze jeszcze ta java muli
<kklimonda> grek: ale za wolno pojawiają się przyciski, czy za wolno reaguje na przyciski?
<grek> i nie pokazuje sie ten scroll
<kklimonda> wątpię by to była javy wina, podejrzewam że NX coś miesza po prostu - może nie przesyła ruchów myszki na przykład
<grek> tzn jak by nie dalo sie trafic w miejsce tego scrola - w pidginie dziala ok teraz w nim pisze natychmiast po najechaniu myszka na rog tego okan mam scrola w eclipse nei pokazuje sie
<grek> nie wiem ale efekt jest taki ze nie ma scrola wiec trzeba scrolowac czyms innym co jest uciazliwe bo jak pisalem taka koncepcja scrola jest w sumie ok
<kklimonda> a bo eclipse powinno być w ogóle zablokowane
<kklimonda> ciągle jest, ale blokuje po nazwie binarki
<Wizard> a nie po wmclass?
<kklimonda> możesz wyłączyć w eclipse ustawiając LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 przed uruchomieniem eclipse
<grek> gdzie to ustawic
<kklimonda> grek: eclipse ma launchera (skrypt sh pewnie)
<kklimonda> grek: tam to wrzuć
<Wizard> ej, jak gjm tu opa dostanie, to będzie jatka!
<Wizard> ja bym jeszcze dał bastetmilo
<gjm> Wizard: nie
<grek> ok dzieki
<kklimonda> Wizard: na etapie inicjalizacji scrollbara nie da się jeszcze wyciągnąć wmclass jeszcze
<kklimonda> jeszcze jeszcze <3
<gjm> ten netbook na stronie Ubuntu to Acer S3?
<grek> ok dziekuje bardzo :) dziala teraz
<gjm> kupiłbym sobie :<
<kklimonda> gjm: drogi ;/
<bastetmilo> Wizard: tak! #dajmi #dajmi
<kklimonda> a, bo to ultrabook
<kklimonda> hihi
<gjm> no na pewno tańszy niż MacBook
<gjm> bastetmilo: chciałabyś ;)
<kklimonda> gjm: nie tak wiele
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> teraz bijcie się o dobry internet
<gjm> hie hie, do kolejnego splita
* Wizard changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to:  Oficjalny kanał Ubuntu || Ubuntu 11.10 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<bastetmilo> :)
<bastetmilo> aww
<bastetmilo> dzięki Wizard
<Wizard> zaraz mnie kklimonda opieprzy
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam :)
<kklimonda> Wizard: czemu? ale i tak uważam, że więcej opów nie pomoże i trzeba dodać Przekliniakowi funkcję pingowania opów obecnych ;)
<Wizard> kklimonda, to mnie nie ściągnie np. z łóżka przecież
<kklimonda> Wizard: ale często jest tak, że jesteś przy komputerze (bo pracujesz na przykład) ale już na irca nie patrzysz
<kklimonda> co mi przypomina, że miałem pracować..
<kklimonda> ech
<bastetmilo> kurde, ja też się obijam od .5h
<cojack> \o/
<Wizard> kklimonda, i tak wyłączyłem powiadomienia w xchacie
<Wizard> ale mogę włączyć
<kklimonda> Wizard: u mnie się niebieska ikonka zapala jak ktoś coś napisze ;)
<Wizard> a
<Wizard> ja nie lubię kopertek
<Wizard> ;]
<kklimonda> no i pojawia mi się zwykła notyfikacja
<gjm> btw. ma ktoś sposób na powiadomienia via notify-send na lini shell -> desktop?
<Wizard> no właśnie notify-send
<Wizard> dobra, idę
<Szatan> gjm: da radę :P
<gjm> wiem że da, miałem skrypt do irssi gdzieś ale zgubiłem
<Szatan> gjm: ale musi być zapisywane do pliku i pobierane przez sftp
<cojack> grek: tak przy okazji
<gjm> dobra, chyba wiem kto ma
<cojack> to w gdm/kdm jest mozliwosc zdalnego logowania
<kklimonda> nie trzeba, można po prostu przy łączeniu się przez ssh robić zrobić forwardowanie portu i odpalać lokalnego demona który będzie nasłuchiwał wywołań
<gjm> cojack: używaj znaków zapyania zadając pytania, przecinków też
<cojack> gjm: w podstawowce
<grek> tzn jak by to mialo dzialac
<gjm> zaraz to ogarnę
<grek> tzn wiem ze mozna przez ssh user@serwer -X
<grek> o to ci chodzi czy calkiem zeby kde sie odpalilo
<cojack> grek: nie wiem jak to dziala, wiem ze jest taka mozliwosc
<grek> tak to nie wiem jak
<bastetmilo> gjm: jak ogarniesz to też mi powiedz :)
<grek> ssh user@serwer -X  ladnie dziala do pewnych zastosowan potem nortmalnie  w konsoli np. dolphin i odpali sie lokalne/zdalnei nie wime jak to nazwac ale dziala :)_
<kklimonda> ssh -X działa coraz gorzej
<kklimonda> bo d-bus nie działa przez sieć
<kklimonda> więc coraz więcej aplikacji nie będzie działać tak jakbyśmy chcieli ;)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: co chcesz zrobić?
<kklimonda> lokalne notyfikacje ze zdalnego irssi?
<bastetmilo> tak
<sauevaem> cześć
<gjm> kurczę, kota muszę eksmitować, nie mam gdzie usiąść
<gjm> sauevaem: witaj
<sauevaem> jest ktoś kto zakasa rękawy i pomoże mi z problemem?
<sauevaem> Pulseaudio Configured For Per-user Sessions Saned Disabled;edit/etc/default/saned
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: http://fluidmotion.dyndns.org/zenphoto/index.php?p=news&title=irssinotifypopupviassh nie wiem tylko czy jeszcze działa, czy coś trzeba będzie zmienić
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/23sbcfu> (at fluidmotion.dyndns.org)
<sauevaem> przy starcie, nie jestem zupełnie zielony ale nie znam się na architekturze linuxa
<sauevaem> solucje z google nie działają i jestem w kropce
<kklimonda> sauevaem: to nie jest błąd, po prostu system informuje cię, że pulseaudio nie jest włączone jako usługa ogólno systemowa, a dla każdego użytkownika z osobna
<kklimonda> tak powinno być
<sauevaem> to dlaczego system nie chce się poprawnie uruchomić
<kklimonda> sysek: nie z tego powodu :)
<kklimonda> sauevaem: ^
<kklimonda> ech, głupie dopełnianie
<sauevaem> zrobie reboot i sprawdzę czy tam jest coś jeszcze
<sysek> ;o
<kklimonda> sauevaem: uruchom w trybie rescue
<cojack> sauevaem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67430/my-fresh-installation-doesnt-load-pulseaudio-problem
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bsqjzqx> (at askubuntu.com)
<cojack> widzial?
<sauevaem> widział
<sauevaem> tak jak wszystko na pierwszych 10 stronach google
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: dzięki, zobaczę w domu czy to działa
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: ogólnie polecam quassela ;)
<kklimonda> chociaż ma swoje minusy
<sauevaem> użyć płyty instalacyjnej czy wypalić tą z najnowszym ubuntu 11.10 czy nie ma to żadnego znaczenia
<kklimonda> sauevaem: przytrzymaj lewy shift w czasie startu komputera, i wybierz opcję rescue z menu które się pojawia
<sauevaem> ah
<cojack> sauevaem: a Tobie w ogole system nie startuje?
<Koroviof> trochę przychujony ten linux mint
<cojack> :D
<sauevaem> cojack, startuje i zatrzymuje się na tym ekranie gdzie wypisuje ten błąd, to chyba jakaś instancja inita
<sauevaem> mogę przejść do konsoli i funkcjonuje normalnie
<sauevaem> jestem w recovery menu
<sauevaem> check all file systems?
<cojack> jezeli to tylko pulseaudio
<cojack> to mozesz dodac go do blacklist
<cojack> i sprawdzic czy to przez niego sie wykrzacza
<sauevaem> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<cojack> nom
<cojack> lspci -k
<cojack> i zobacz jaki modul jest przypisany do Audio
<cojack> strzelam ze snd-hda-intel
<cojack> jezeli wstanie po dodaniu do blacklist i odpala sie iksy, to szukaj wiatru w polu
<cojack> sprobuj dpkg-reconfigure -a, moze cos wykryje
<cojack> jak nie to sprawdz ver pulseaudio i ewentualnie zapgrejduj z jakis repo, albo zawsze mozesz wywalic pulseaudio i bedzie leciec przez alse
<cojack> z dzwiekiem pod linuxem to jeszcze dlugo nie bedzie porzadnie zrobione
<cojack> tak samo jak z obsluga monitorow, k.graficznych
<sauevaem> z kartą graficzną
<sauevaem> też miałem ładne jaja
<cojack> kazdy ma
<sauevaem> chyba zabiorę z uczelni
<sauevaem> instalkę W7 niedługo
<sauevaem> bo wszystko ładnie pięknie, jak lubie linuxa to czasami chce mnie kurwica strzelić
<gjm> sauevaem: słownictwo
<cojack> albo przez to przebrniesz, albo nie. Innej drogi nie ma
<sauevaem> >słownistwo
<sauevaem> myślałem że to polski kanał
<cojack> ta, ale nie mozna przeklinac
<sauevaem> wynaturzenie
<cojack> nie, kultura
<gjm> nie, przeczytałeś temat kanału?
<sauevaem> w sumie, nie
<sauevaem> nie chce mi się wchodzić w polemikę i w sumie rozumiem sens takich zasad
<cojack> niedoszukuj sie sensu tam gdzie go nie ma
<sauevaem> ale kultura a przeklinanie to dwie zasadniczo różne rzeczy
<sauevaem> tzn. wiem jak by tutaj rzucano mięsem na prawo i lewo
<sauevaem> przy nie działającym sprzęcie
<sauevaem> dobra biorę się za to
<sauevaem> cojack, miałeś rację
<sauevaem> snd-hda-intel
<sauevaem> zobaczymy
<sauevaem> czy teraz się odpali
<sauevaem> nie rozumiem
<sauevaem> dodałem blacklist
<sauevaem> z snd-hda-intel
<karoles> bluzgi są dobre.
<sauevaem> pulse audio saned disabled
<sauevaem> dlaej wyskakuje
<sauevaem> i system nie uruchamia się w normalny sposób
<cojack> wywal pulseaudio
<karoles> alsa
<sauevaem> da się połączyć
<sauevaem> z wifi
<sauevaem> albo sprawdzę google
<sauevaem> jaka jest szansa, że zjebałem jakiś update czy to co się dzieje dzieje się z winy mojego użytkowania
<sauevaem> etc.
<sauevaem> innymi słowy jest sens myśleć o formacie
<sauevaem> bo w sumie nic wartościowego nie stracę
<sauevaem> poza sterownikiem do karty
<cojack> sauevaem: strzel moze lepiej upgrejd do 12.04?
<sauevaem> w sumie też się zastanawiałem
<sauevaem> also
<sauevaem> wywaliłkem pulseaudio
<sauevaem> nic nie wyrzuca już błędów
<sauevaem> ładna lista samyk [ OK ]
<cojack> wstaje chociaz?
<sauevaem> samych*
<sauevaem> nie wchodzi do gui
<sauevaem> zaraz ten laptop wyleci przez okno
<sauevaem> swoją drogą gdzie mogę sobie poczytać coś o tej becie?
<sauevaem> bo zainstalował bym to 12.04
<kklimonda> sauevaem: twoim problemem nie jest pulseaudio, z jakiegoś powodu nie wstają Xy (nawet w trybie fallback)
<tajwanuser> cze
<sauevaem> kklimonda, jakieś pomysły, co mogę zrobić?
<kklimonda> sauevaem: a co miałeś na myśli pisząc "poza sterownikiem do karty" ?
<sauevaem> to, że za biorami ładnych japonek i chłopczyc nie będę płakał
<kklimonda> sauevaem: ale co zrobiłeś ze sterownikiem do karty?
<BlessJah> kogo kopales?
<sauevaem> instalowałem sterowniki ze strony AMD i dużo było ręcznego konfigurowania
<sauevaem> znów będzie sporo pieprzenia się
<BlessJah> :)
<sauevaem> ale wszystko działało przez długi czas
<kklimonda> sauevaem: no to wiesz przynajmniej dlaczego ci przestało działać w końcu
<karoles> ....w końcu
<kklimonda> (instalowanie sterowników ze strony producenta to najprostszy sposób by sobie ostatecznie coś w systemie popsuć)
<sauevaem> gdyby inne jeszcze działały
<sauevaem> dobra
<sauevaem> zrobię format jak nie zadziała i nie znajdę żadnej solucji
<sauevaem> to jutro idę po klucz i pobieram darmowego W7
<sauevaem> ale zainstaluje gentoo
<BlessJah> gentoo to głupi pomysł
<sauevaem> i osiągnę stan nirvany instalując wszystko ze źródła
<kklimonda> sauevaem: sterowniki które są w ubuntu są na tyle nowe, że mała jest szansa by były bezpośrednią przyczyną twojego problemu z ich niedziałaniem
<kklimonda> (2:8.911 z oneiric mają ledwo pół roku)
<BlessJah> BSoD
<BlessJah> kurwa mać
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ?
<gjm> :<
<sauevaem> BlessJah, słownictwo
<gjm> haha
<sauevaem> xD
<BlessJah> w sobote zainstalowalem windowsa, jak sie uruchomil po 15 minutach mialem BSoD-a, ale przezyl
<BlessJah> wczoraj odpalilem winde, zeby komus dac dostep do neta, po kilkunastu minutach BSoD i to permanenty - kazde bootowanie konczylo sie bsodem
<BlessJah> wczoraj w nocy zrobilem formata, skonczylem projekt, oddalem go
<BlessJah> odpalam windowsa i chwile po instalacji avasta mam BSoD
<kklimonda> BlessJah: problem sprzętowy
<BlessJah> zainstalowalem na tym systemie sterowniki od nvidii, ms visual 2010 i dzisiaj doinstalowalem avasta
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ew. jakiś sterownik lewy, ale podejrzewam sprzęt
<kklimonda> BlessJah: spisz sobie numer bsod i sprawdź w necie
<BlessJah> ach, jeszcze virtual clone drive, bo trial visuala w postaci iso byl
<BlessJah> kklimonda: reboot natychmiastowy, widze tylko ze jest bsod
<BlessJah> stery od geforce, malo prawdopodobne, z virtual clone drive tez dotychczas nie mialem problemu
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wyłącz automatyczny restart
<sauevaem> to jest PC czy laptop?
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<BlessJah> laptop
<BlessJah> nie grzeje sie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: w ustawieniach
<BlessJah> problem z pamiecia wykrylbym dawno na linuksie, memtest nic nie wykazal
<kklimonda> BlessJah: http://bit.ly/HQ3peg
<sauevaem> >lmgtfy
<gjm> dzięki za info sauevaem
<kklimonda> BlessJah: i zajrzyj w logi
<kklimonda> może się zalogował powód
<sauevaem> ??
<BlessJah> to windows ma logi?
<sauevaem> gjm, ??
<BlessJah> mam dump pamieci jakis
<BlessJah> 256 kbits
<gjm> sauevaem: nic
<sauevaem> gjm, zawsze smieszy mnie używanie tej strony
<gjm> mnie nie
<sauevaem> jak mi się chce to podaje link wyników jak nie to piszę 'znajdz sobie sam'
<gjm> strasznie interesujące
<sauevaem> myślałem, że do tego pijesz, w takim razie nie wiem za co dziękowałeś
<Psotnick> o.O gjm ma opa?
<Psotnick> gjm: komu go ukradłeś?
<kklimonda> Wizardowi
<gjm> Psotnick: cześć misiu, jakoś tak wyszło :)
<gjm> co tak mało ircujesz ostatnio?
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> gjm z małpą
<gjm> to prawie jak medal <:
<Psotnick> gjm: znalazłem sobie życie
<Psotnick> Ale nieciekawe było, więc olałem
<Psotnick> I jeszcze nie wróciłem do formy ;)
<gjm> to poza internetami jest jakieś życie?
<Psotnick> No, tak, cycki są
<Psotnick> Ale nie *.jpg
<Psotnick> Tylko w 3d
<Psotnick> Można dotknąć
<Psotnick> Ale można dostać 403...
<Psotnick> Trzeba się o uprawnienia postarać
<gjm> chyba raczej 403 dostawałeś
<gjm> ;>
<Psotnick> Zależy do jakich cycków ;)
<karoles> 403 > 404
<Psotnick> karoles: gdzieś Ty się matmy uczył? :D
<karoles> Ucze się, właśnie prawdopodobieństwo!
<DaZ> ja jestem chumanistom i sie nie ócze
<BlessJah> kklimonda: tylko jeden wpis, sugerujacy ze po rebootcie wykryto na dysku blad
<karoles> zdążyłem posprzątać pokój, umyć naczynia, zrobić kakao, zjeść 2 razy, umyć naczynia po obiedzie ;S
<gjm> to jeszcze nie sprawdziłeś S.M.A.R.T.?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to wyłącz reboot i spisz numer bsoda (i gdzie się wydarzył)
<DaZ> a ja powoli osiągam mistrzostwo w openttd :f
<sauevaem> karoles,  nie zapomnij wyczyścić, zaimpregnować i wypastować wszystkich butów
<BlessJah> najpierw musze zaczac robic cos waznego
<BlessJah> ale obawiam sie, ze jedyna plytka z winda, pozyczona od kumpla, jest po prostu z szemranego zrodla
<sauevaem> karoles, poza tym nie miałeś dziś przypatkiem odkurzyć i wynieść niepotrzebnych rzeczy z pokoju do piwnicy
<gjm> sauevaem: szanujmy język ojczysty :)
<sauevaem> gjm, ok, już nie będę
<karoles> sauevaem: ide zrobić coś do pićka energetyzującego
<sauevaem> karoles, dobry pomysł
<sauevaem> karoles, a czego powinieneś się uczyć?
<karoles> sauevaem: prawdopodobieństwo, angielski, CISCO i w drupalu mam na jutro jakąś stronę zrobić
<mati75> gjm: skąd małpę dorwałeś?
<gjm> tak dużo pytań, tak mało odpowiedzi, od Wizarda na razie, później na stałe
<mati75> aha
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jako student masz przecież dostęp do msnaa
<lisu> Re
<tajwanuser> cze
<lisu> co psujecie?
<Voldenet> twojego kompa
<Voldenet> czemu pytasz?
<lisu> Fajnie, wlasnie mam wylaczonego.
<Voldenet> właśnie zrobiłem ci flash biosu karty sieciowej, maksymalne ttl na 6 Ci ustawiłem
<Voldenet> czy tam firmware'a
<lisu> Fajnie, wystarczy mi :)
<Voldenet> nie będziesz się zapuszczał
<Voldenet> w ciemne zakątki internetu
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<lisu> ktos chetny na piwo?
<Voldenet> zależy jakie
<Voldenet> i kto stawia
<gjm> napiłbym się w sumie
<lisu> Kazdy sam placi za siebie, wiec aby wstawic sie to 100 wodki wczesniej polecam
<Voldenet> 'każdy płaci za siebie' to nieoptymalna strategia
<Voldenet> udowodnił to sam Dijkstra
<lisu> o dobra tablet wstal z nowiutkim ics
<Voldenet> chyba nie podważysz jego autorytetu, co?
<lisu> Nie podwaze, ma racje.
<lisu> Ide podotykac nowego androida
<Voldenet> to co, ciągniemy zapałki
<Voldenet> kto wylosuje zapałkę, ten stawia
<Voldenet> kto ciągnie pierwszy?
<lisu> tego ni powiedzialem
<Voldenet> :(
<lisu> Brb andka 4 testowac czas
<Voldenet> smacznego
<lisu> btw, jakas aplikacje irc na andka znacie dobra?
<Voldenet> andchat
<ToMo> w sklepie google tego na pęczki, ale polecają jakiś open-source, nazwy nie pamiętam
<lisu> Kurde ics jakby nieco mniej ociezaly
<Voldenet> andchat jest najlepszy, bo widziałem już bardzo dużo ludzi używających andchata i na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda nieźle
<lisu> testuje
<Voldenet> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Voldenet> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Voldenet> i jak działa?
<lisu|> It works
<Voldenet> ciekawi mnie czy sobie radzi z setką kanałów naraz jakoś solidnie
<Voldenet> bo obecnie siedzę na 70
<Voldenet> i ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić to na komórce
<kklimonda> Voldenet: na komórce ciężko będzie tyle kanałów obsłużyć
<qopyt> witam kto podpowie mi jak zmienic sciezke do do virtualnego dysku w virtualbox?
<kklimonda> Voldenet: tyle kanałów ciężko jest na normalnym komputerze ogarnąć ;)
<Voldenet> kklimonda: nie, bardzo łatwo
<Voldenet> tylko trzeba duży monitor i jakąś tam wiedzę o ncurses
<qopyt> zrobilem upgarde systemu i mi sie pochrzanilo wszystko zadnego virtualengo systemu nie moge uruchomic
<kklimonda> Voldenet: nie nazwałbym wyświetlania kilku kanałów naraz "ogarnianiem" ;)
<kklimonda> qopyt: wszystkie dyski mają pliki .vdi albo podobne, i tam jest ścieżka
<Voldenet> idluję na nich ;)
<Voldenet> a czy to ważne, że piszę na dziesięciu? :D
<qopyt> moje maja vmdk
<BlessJah> kklimonda: tyle, ro znaczy ile?
<BlessJah> :]
<kklimonda> qopyt: jeżeli to są obrazy, to w pliku .vbox będzie do nich ścieżka
<kklimonda> BlessJah: 100
<qopyt> chodzi o to ze teraz monutej mi dysk jako Probo w wczesniej montowało jako ProBo_ i na tym dysku mam obrazy
<qopyt> i nie moge nigdzie zmienic sciezki jak zmienie w virtualboxie na inny dysk to i tak caly czas widzi stara lokalizacje
<kklimonda> ja siedzę teraz na 47 kanałach, mam drugie tyle okien z prywatnymi rozmowami otwartych
<kklimonda> i powiem, że jest średnio ;)
<kklimonda> quassel ma fajną opcję chowania kanałów na których się nic nie dzieje, to trochę pomaga zapanować nad całością
<Voldenet> rozmowa z 40+ osobami naraz?
<kklimonda> Voldenet: nie, ale nie zamykam nigdy okien
<Voldenet> hm
<Voldenet> ja tam dbam o higienę
<Voldenet> i tak wszystko jest w katalogu z logami
<Voldenet> 'dbam o higienę' zabrzmiało tu dość zabawnie
<kklimonda> quassel ogólnie nie pozwala zamykać okien, bo w ten sposób trzyma historię
<kklimonda> ale mam je schowane
<kklimonda> więc normalnie ich nie widać
<kklimonda> tylko, że quassel ma swoje minusy
<kklimonda> chociażby trzymanie wszystkiego w bazie sqlite
<kklimonda> więc ciągle gdzieś w tyle głowy obija mi się napisanie własnego bnc z rozszerzonym protokołem do którego mógłbym napisać klienta
<kklimonda> (bo bnc które udają serwery irca to się już do niczego nie nadają)
<kklimonda> pewnie się do tego zabiorę po pierwszym uszkodzeniu bazy quassela ;)
<DaZ> mozna w postgresie trzymac <:
<kklimonda> DaZ: lol
<kklimonda> rozwiązanie na lata
<DaZ> ną
<kklimonda> DaZ: a jest konwerter? ;)
<DaZ> generalnie niekoniecznie
<DaZ> ale ten sqlitowy chyba mozna jakos z małym bólem przerobić, ni? :f
<DaZ> zreszta, bawiłem sie tym dawno temu
<kklimonda> nie wiem, nie przyglądałem się
<DaZ> kiedy ilość problemów z bazami danych zaczeła przekraczać moją wiedze o bazach danych stwierdziłem, że kłade na to laske i postawiłem znc
<DaZ> i działa :f
<kklimonda> znc ciągle wymaga oddzielnego użytkownika na każdą sieć?
<DaZ> chyba
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> no teraz działa
<Voldenet> kklimonda: Tak
<Voldenet> jak się przyjrzy temu, to to całkiem przemyślane rozwiązanie jest
<Voldenet> bo jak sobie inaczej wyobrażasz zarządzanie kilkoma sieciami, hm?
<kklimonda> Voldenet: obchodzi ograniczenia protokołu IRC
<kklimonda> Voldenet: dlatego uważam, że bnc ssie ;)
<kklimonda> i wolałbym "cięższy" protokół między bnc a klientem
<Voldenet> uhm, zgadzam się
 * DaZ nie narzeka
<Voldenet> chociaż wadą by była całkowita niemożność korzystania z jakichś małych klientów IRC na komórkę np.
<kklimonda> Voldenet: wystarczyłoby żeby bnc wspierało fallback
<Voldenet> No tak
<kklimonda> zresztą irc przez komórkę to taki sobie pomysł przy tylu kanałach i tak
<kklimonda> ew. po prostu tam gdzie korzystam z netu przez komórkę mam za słabe połączenie
<Voldenet> Ja sobie radzę z tym używając ssh
<DaZ> a bo to rozmawiasz na wszystkich <:
<kklimonda> zresztą mój następny telefon będzie głupi
<Voldenet> DaZ: no, na komórce praktycznie nie zmieniam kanału
<lisu> mirggi na symbiana całkiem dobrze radzi sobie z ircem, i 2-3 kanałami
<kklimonda> więc problem sam się rozwiąże ;)
<kklimonda> lisu: 2-3? my tu o 100 rozmawiamy, a ty 2-3 ;/
<lisu> na droida dopiero poinstalowałem andchata wiec sie nie wypowiem narazie
<Voldenet> kklimonda: ale komórki całkiem mocne łącza mają
<Voldenet> jedyne do czego można się przyczepić, to pingi
<Voldenet> ale do tego oddzielne pola tekstowe w klientach ssh służą
<lisu> kklimonda: a kto ogarnie 100 kanałów irc na raz?
<DaZ> ja jakoś ogarniam te 40-50
<DaZ> ale 100 wtf :f
<kklimonda> Voldenet: no szczególnie tam gdzie jestem ;)
<lisu> matko
<Voldenet> kklimonda: ja nie opuszczam miasta
<Voldenet> boję się dziczy
<Voldenet> :D
<DaZ> nasza niestraszna
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Kod-Prince-of-Persia-dla-Apple-dostepny-na-githubie,Aktualnosc,31684.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d4xcxtw> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<kklimonda> Voldenet: w mieście w sumie nie potrzebuję ani irca, ani maila przez telefon
<kklimonda> nawet przeglądarka mi się nie przyda
<kklimonda> poza miastem z kolei i tak wolę podłączyć telefon do laptopa jako modem ;)
<Voldenet> DaZ: to się tak wydaje, ale jest kilka kanałów na których tylko zbieram logi
<Voldenet> kilkadziesiąt nawet
<Voldenet> lepiej zbierać dane, może kiedyś będę chciał napisać chatbota
<Voldenet> to nakarmię go kilkoma latami logów z irca
<Voldenet> :)
<foreste> dxis koniec komunikatora wtw
<foreste> teraz wersja komercyjna bedzie
<foreste> http://vaka.pl/aktualnosci/wtw-im-sp-z-o-o/
<TheNumb> foreste: meh, pidgin ftw.
<TheNumb> Ten nigdy nie będzie miał reklam <:
<Voldenet> kklimonda: ja jak byłem bardziej poza miastem, to odkryłem jak beznadziejny jest telefon jako modem
<Voldenet> proszę czekać... proszę czekać... proszę czekać...
<Voldenet> ładowanie 100 kilobajtów z prędkością 10b/s
<Voldenet> co z tego, że zasięg hsdpa jest
<KiFka> hej
<gjm> witaj
<KiFka> :)
<KiFka> jak cichutko
 * Voldenet siedzi zakneblowany w koncie
<Voldenet> bbwbhhbhwhbwhbhwh
<Voldenet> nikt tego nawet nie czyta, sprawdzałem prostym ortem
<bastetmilo> huhu KiFka
<gjm> możesz siedzieć w koncie bankowym <:
<KiFka> bastetmilo, :*
<gjm> trolujcuszu
<bastetmilo> KiFka: widzisz co mam? :D
<KiFka> maaalpe
<KiFka> hyhy
<gjm> jakąś narośl przed nickiem ;>
<KiFka> dobrze dobrze
<bastetmilo> gjm: odezwał sie ten co też dostał :>
<ntat> Witam
<gjm> zobaczymy jak długo utrzymamy ;d
<bastetmilo> hyh :)
<ntat> Po dwóch tygodniach korzystania z Androida, stwierdzam, że to system dla dzieci :|
<kklimonda> ntat: czemu?
<KiFka> heh
<KiFka> bastetmilo, mnie usuneli
<bastetmilo> KiFka: czemu?
<KiFka> * #ubuntu-pl :You're not a channel operator
<KiFka> nie wiem
<ntat> oparty na jądrze Linuksa - jak to dumnie brzmi...
<KiFka> bo mnie nie ma
<kklimonda> KiFka: hmm, wczoraj jeszcze byłaś ;)
<kklimonda> 6     KiFka                  +votriA [modified 2 years, 9 weeks, 4 days, 23:53:54 ago]
<KiFka> oh
<kklimonda> KiFka: zapomniałaś się zalogować pewnie? ;)
<KiFka> kklimonda, hej tak na marginesie
<kklimonda> hej he
<kklimonda> j
<gjm> jakiś opozlot?
<ntat> kklimonda, system dla którego najistotniejszym kryterium jest zabawa - w Markecie androida pełno gier, kolorowych widżetów, itp. g*wien ale żeby choć jeden normalny edytor tekst uraczyć, żeby znaleźć słownik sprawdzający pisownię, już nie mówię o programach do obliczeń matematycznych, graficznych i edytor wideo... bieda. Ale jakieś świecące diamenty, piramidki i inne g... gry to jak najbardziej
<KiFka> o
<kklimonda> ntat: to jest minus takiego modelu AppStore
<KiFka> test test :D
<kklimonda> ntat: ale większość tego czego szukasz tam jest
<kklimonda> ntat: tak jest na wszystkich systemach
<KiFka> rzeczywiscie
<ntat> Szczerze mówiąc, to więcej potrzebnych programów mam na zapomnianym symbianie
 * KiFka sierota
<kklimonda> ntat: iOS, Win Mobile, Android, Mac App store.. wszędzie królują gry, widżety i inne czaso pochłaniacze
<kklimonda> ntat: bo symbian skończył się zanim nastała moda na systemy mobilne tak naprawdę
<bastetmilo> ntat: ale kalkulator masz... do obliczen matamatycznych :>
<kklimonda> więc pisało się tam w sumie mało rzeczy a, że rozwój aplikacji na symbiana nie był najprzyjemniejszy, robili to tylko najbardziej zatwardziali (w większości firmy ;))
<ntat> Szukałem ostatnio edytora zdjęć, to znalazłem chyba z 5 programów do wklejania buziek i serduszek na zdjęcia :|
<bastetmilo> nie ma zapotrzebowania na takie coś to nie ma programów.
<Voldenet> ntat: wiesz, nie problem i na linucha zrobić środowisko dla dzieci
<Voldenet> co dumnie udowadniają robiąc unity
<ntat> Ile bym dał, żeby na tablecie odpalić linuksa
<DaZ> moze ci sie uda <:
<ntat> Jak instalowałem sobie te (sorry za wyrażenie) g*wna, to poczułem się chyba z 10 lat młodszy.
<DaZ> a masz coś żeby je wrzucić na fejsbuczka?
<kklimonda> ntat: no bo instaluje się to co potrzebne, a nie to co akurat dają ;)
<Voldenet> poza tym
<DaZ> zainstaluj jakis lepszy browser do tego ich marketu
<kklimonda> ntat: większość dobrych aplikacji na Androida (edytory tekstu etc.) kosztują kasę po prostu
<Voldenet> gry łatwiej się robi
<Voldenet> niż obliczenia matematyczne
<Voldenet> graficzne
<DaZ> czy tam, gugl PLEEEJ
<Voldenet> czy video
<ntat> kklimonda, szukałem tylko edytora zdjęć
<ntat> a dostawałem, jakieś cukierki, serduszka, motylki
<kklimonda> ntat: standardowa wyszukiwarka jest marna
<kklimonda> ntat: lepiej z google skorzystać a potem po nazwie
<ntat> Co to dzisiaj dzień opa?
<ntat> ;]
<BlessJah> lol, aleście opów narozdawali
<gjm> bidżej zazdrośnik, nieładnie
<BlessJah> gjm: już mówiłem, kiedyś mi się chciało i chciałem opa, a teraz się cieszę że nie mam
<gjm> smutasy
<bastetmilo> pfff
<bastetmilo> zazdrości
<bastetmilo> bo my z gjm to 100+ do lansu
<BlessJah> lol, myslalem ze macierz przejscia z jednej przestrzeni liniowej do drugiej mi sie nie przyda
<BlessJah> a tu prosze, wlasnie licze taka macierz
<BlessJah> ze wzgledu na debilna orientacje ukladu wspolrzednych w MFC
 * bastetmilo opowiedziała w pracy swój sen licząc na zrozumienie współpracowników. Przeliczyła się. 
<BlessJah> mnie to nie dziwi
<bastetmilo> że nie zrozumieli?
<Voldenet> Ja tam nie opowiadam moich snów nikomu
<Voldenet> nie chcę trafić do więzienia
<BlessJah> za to sie nie idzie do wiezienia
<bastetmilo> to był sen o tym, że można było zmieniać rzeczywistość za pomocą CSS :>
<BlessJah> nawet na kaftan masz srednie szanse
<bastetmilo> i mój kołorker powiedział, że on nie jest tak pokręcony żeby śnic takie rzeczy.
<BlessJah> ale zrazisz do siebie ludzi i zostaniesz no-lifem
<bastetmilo> sen o zagubionyc DNSach też nie wzbudził zrozumienia :(
<bastetmilo> mam tylko nadzieje, że Presta nie będzie mi się śniła.
<BlessJah> damn, przesuniecie musze poza macierz wywalic
<BlessJah> bo nie wyjdzie przestrzen liniowa
<bastetmilo> eh. Czas na prace domowe :(
<DaZ> >:
 * DaZ idzie czytać krzyżaków
<bastetmilo> mnie zostało z 10 kartek do końca Achaii.
<BlessJah> DaZ: gimbus? czy maturzysta?
 * bastetmilo ambitnie postanowiła napisać wtyczke do WP. 
<tajwanuser> ambitnie
<tajwanuser> nic mi sie nie chce
<DaZ> BlessJah: ale z ciebie śmieszek <:
<KiFka> re
<gjm> 21:03 -!- KiFka [~kifka@unaffiliated/kifka] has quit [Quit: Verlassend]
<gjm> 21:07 -!- KiFka [~kifka@unaffiliated/kifka] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> i od razu 're'?
<bastetmilo> KiFka: :D
<KiFka> zmienilam wielkiego srebrnego na malego bialego ;P
<bastetmilo> hrhrhr
<KiFka> ciekawe jak sie ircuje na tablecie
<KiFka> hm hm
<bastetmilo> KiFka: spróbuj bardzo szybko pisać :)
<KiFka> nie chce mi sie isc po niego
<KiFka> innym razem
<bastetmilo> ah.
<KiFka> leze na sofie przed tv
<KiFka> leci reportaz o facebooku
<bastetmilo> cos ciekawego?
<panx> cześć :D
<KiFka> bastetmilo, nawet ciekawe
<bastetmilo> a mówią coś nowego? Coś czego już nie wiemy? ;)
<KiFka> wypowiadaja sie ludzie z wewnatrz
<Wizard> KiFka!
<Wizard> czesc!
<Wizard> ups
<Wizard> cześć!
<KiFka> :D
<KiFka> hejka Wizard
<Wizard> cześć panx
<Wizard> KiFka, kopę lat!
 * KiFka pracus
 * Wizard też, ale jednak nałogu nie olewam
<KiFka> heh
<KiFka> udzielam sie w innych dziedzinach
<bastetmilo> w końcu towarzystwo jest w komplecie :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, a tobie tak pasuje nie?
<bastetmilo> no jasne :)
<bastetmilo> a jak
<Wizard> towrzaystwo w komplecie?
<KiFka> ehhh bastetmilo az sie rozrzewnie
<Wizard> czy o czym mowa, bo się zapatrzyłem na "kobietę w czerwieni"
<KiFka> zeby nie ten kanal tobysmy sie nie spotkaly
<bastetmilo> właśnie :)
<Wizard> a wy znacie się osobiście?
<bastetmilo> nie, no. jakby mi BJ nie powiedział o #ubuntu-pl to bym nie przyszła tu :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jeszcze nie do konca :)
<Wizard> *khm*
<bastetmilo> ale mamy taki plan, co nie KiFka
<Wizard> taką tradycją ircową jest zlot
<bastetmilo> taaak?
<Wizard> możnaby kiedyś ogarnąć temat, w wakacje
<KiFka> bastetmilo, slonce.... to nie uniknione
<bastetmilo> nie, no. Nie ma wyjścia, bo my _musimy_ się spotkać
<bastetmilo> :)
<m477_> ;o
<KiFka> Wizard, znajdujesz sie gdzie w poblizu wrocka?
<Wizard> nie, mieszkam w Łodzi
<bastetmilo> KiFka: ja nic nie chce mówić, ale tu jest jakaś strasznie słaba reprezentacja tego miasta :/
<Wizard> a co ja mam powiedzieć?
<Nitrobakter> hejka
<Wizard> trzecie miasto w kraju, a oprócz mnie i kreta NULL
<Wizard> cześć Nitrobakter
<dweller> ja się tak czułem jak w Gdańsku mieszkałem ;f
<Wizard> a z nas takie łodziaki, jak z koziej rzyci trąba
<dweller> mam wrażenie że na ircach siedzi warsza, wrocław i pojedyncze grupki jakis innych zadupi ;f
<bastetmilo> dweller: pokaż mi tu kogoś z Wrocławia.
<Wizard> e.. no tego.. BlessJah?
<bastetmilo> ja mam wrażenie, że siedzi sama Warszawa i może troche poznania
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no właśnie. Jedna osoba.
<bastetmilo> i chyba Quintasan, ale on sie rzadko udziela.
<BlessJah> co, kto, ja?
<Wizard> w sumie, to tutaj jest niecałe 100 osób, z czego aktywnych może z 15
<KiFka> hyhhy
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Jakbym nie miał matury za dwa tygodnie to byłbym tu często
<Quintasan> :D
<KiFka> a ja jestem z podlasia :D
<bastetmilo> o proszę. odezwał się.
<BlessJah> lol, za dwa tygodnie?
<Wizard> o, Quintasan
<Quintasan> No chyba tak
<dweller> Quintasan: matura zeszła do poziomu krzyżówek w fakcie
<Wizard> jakiś wieczór retro!
<DaZ> chyba <:
<Wizard> DaZ, :*
<Quintasan> dweller: Może dla Ciebie, ja jakimś geniuszem nie jestem
<DaZ> \o
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: co robisz w wakacje, bo planujemy zlot we Wrocławiu? :P
<Quintasan> wakacje? odległy termin
<Wizard> ej!
<Quintasan> :D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: co ej?
<Wizard> jakim Wrocławiu
<bastetmilo> w takim
<dweller> :D
<bastetmilo> ja na wakacje juz tam bede mieszkać :)
<Wizard> ale to tak na południe bardzo
<bastetmilo> wiec musi być Wrocław :)
<DaZ> rozszrzenia dunno, podstawy to sie zdaje zaznaczając wszysktie odpowiedzi w jednym rzędzie :f
<Wizard> nie lepiej gdzieś w centrum, np. w łódzkim?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: chciałbyś.
<dweller> Wizard: w Poznaniu
<bastetmilo> KiFka ma nie podrodze do łodzi.
<BlessJah> Wizard: lobby łodziaków widzę?
<KiFka> bastetmilo, ?
<dweller> wszędzie względnie blisko
<Wizard> ja tylko tu mieszkam!
<bastetmilo> jednosobowe lobby
<DaZ> ukryta opcja
<Wizard> dobra, może być Wrocław
<KiFka> zrobimy zlot u mnie? :D
<Wizard> raz w życiu tam byłem
<bastetmilo> KiFka: a bo sie Wizard wywrwa z tą łodzą
<BlessJah> przezyjesz
<Wizard> bastetmilo, nie mówiłem o Łodzi
<BlessJah> KiFka: w de?
<KiFka> lodz ma ladne centrum handlowe
<KiFka> jak mu tam
<Wizard> które? Port czy Manufaktura?
<KiFka> bylam ze szkodnic'iem
<KiFka> manufaktura <3
<Wizard> szkodnica żyje?
<KiFka> tam bym pofocila jakies modeliny
<KiFka> dawno sie nie odzywala
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> właśnie, ona mieszkała kiedyś w Łodzi
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: w ch.
<KiFka> a nie mieszka?
<Wizard> nie wiem, nie pokazuje się już
<KiFka> Wizard, mieszkanie miala wlasne....
<Wizard> wiesz, sprzedać nie problem
<BlessJah> `seen szkodnik
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: szkodnik was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 9 weeks, 0 days, 20 hours, 12 minutes, and 4 seconds ago: <szkodnik> dzisiaj szukalam przepisu na paelle i dostalam w pierwszej kolejnosci wyniki dotyczace raportu finansowego najwiekszej firmy, ktora produkuje paczkowana paelle :D
<BlessJah> wow
<Wizard> 9 tygodni, nie tak źle
<Wizard> to jakoś w lutym
<bastetmilo> KiFka: kiedy będziesz w poblizu wrocławia? termin
<Wizard> :>
<bastetmilo> nie no. Nie ma bata. Zlot robimy i już.
<KiFka> powiedzmy od 10 do 14 lipca
<bastetmilo> nawet jak bedą 3 osoby będzie OK :)
<bastetmilo> świetnie. W lipcu będzie.
<Wizard> byle w łikend
<bastetmilo> Wizard: 14 jest w sobote
<Wizard> ekstra
<bastetmilo> wiec 13-14
<KiFka> ej
<bastetmilo> co ej? :)
<KiFka> ale nie wiem jak mark ma granie
<Wizard> coby sobie wolne wziac na piatek lub poniedzialek
<Wizard> uh, a uzywa Ubuntu?
<Wizard> siedzi na kanale?
<Wizard> :>
<KiFka> moj maz
<Wizard> domyslilem sie
<KiFka> uzywa.... suse
<KiFka> :P
<bastetmilo> hehe
<Wizard> niech przyjeżdża
<Wizard> mówi jakimś ludzkim językiem?
<KiFka> i tak przyjedzie
<KiFka> gra na festivalu
<bastetmilo> KiFka: to zapytaj się kiedy gra
<Quintasan> mnie tam pasuje
<Quintasan> napiszise po 11 maja
<Quintasan> :P
<KiFka> bastetmilo, za wczesnie.... nie wiadomo jeszcze
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: dobrze :) zapisuje sobie w kalendarzu :)
<bastetmilo> KiFka: coś wykombinujemy. Nie mój żaby.
<Wizard> ej, wtedy nie ma jakiegoś śwęta?
<bastetmilo> bój*
<Wizard> święto wojska polskiego, czy jakoś tak?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: w lipcu?
<Wizard> 15 lipca, albo 15 sierpnia
<Wizard> nigdy nie pamiętam :P
<bastetmilo> GC prawdę powie...
<KiFka> Wizard, engl.... gern, swiss german wystarczy?
<KiFka> a jak wypije wystarczajaco to cos i po polsku zacznie
<Wizard> a po rosyjsku nie? same germańskie? szkoada :(
<Wizard> a, to ok
<bastetmilo> Wizard: mój firmowy kalendarz mówi ze w lipcu nic nie ma
<bastetmilo> i to jest w sierpniu
<bastetmilo> i świeto wniebowzieca
<KiFka> no to chyba to wojskowe
<KiFka> w jeden dzien
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: piszesz się na zlot?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ale to musisz jakoś zorganizować czas
<Wizard> coś opowiedzieć, pokazać itede
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> knajpę zaklepać (z jedzeniem)
<gjm> pokazać itede
<bastetmilo> Wizard: dlatego się pytam  BJ czy tez jest chętny, bo on jednak wiecej czasu spedza we Wrocławiu. Ale chyba dalej mnie ignoruje, wiec chyba raczej nie pomoże.
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> BlessJah, ignorujesz jeszcze bastetmilo?
<Wizard> to odignoruj, bo ważna sprawa jest
<BlessJah> co, kto, ja?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, w lipcu, to on raczej będzie u mamy
<bastetmilo> Wizard: poproszę o pomoc mojego grafika, on jest rodowitym wrocławiakiem
<Wizard> :]
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no chyba ze tak. Trodno.
<bastetmilo> Trudno.
<BlessJah> kto bedzie u mamy?
<Wizard> ty, w lipcu
<Wizard> a nie w stolicy śląska
<BlessJah> to zalezy
<Wizard> idę wyciepnąć śmieci
<BlessJah> duh, już dziesiąta
<BlessJah> nie napisała :/
<bastetmilo> hum. Ciekawe czy jest z Wrocławia jakis fajny dojazd do lubiąża
<bastetmilo> OK. A jakby co to robimy zlot dwudniowy?
<bastetmilo> piatek-sobota + może ew kawałek niedzieli?
<bastetmilo> brb
<arturkepa> witam
<BlessJah> spsułem if'y
<arturkepa> mam do Was prosbe o pomoc
<gjm> tak?
<arturkepa> uzywam dwoch komputerow: Ubuntu i Mac OS X - oba podpiete w tej samej sieci lokalnej
<arturkepa> do ubuntu mam podpiety dysk i chcialbym aby po wlaczeniu komputera z ubuntu dysk zostal automatycznie podmontowany w mac os x
<arturkepa> tak jakby wlaczyl ten dysk przez usb bezposrednio do mac
<arturkepa> udalo mi sie w ten sposob podlaczyc dysk w Ubunut , ktory Mac os X widzi jako TimeMachine
<Wizard> eee..
<Wizard> to raczej bardziej pytanie do #mac niż do nas
<KiFka> ale wlaczony dysk powinien byc automatycznie podmountowany
<KiFka> w osxie
<KiFka> cos tam instalowalam
<KiFka> nie pamietam teraz
<Wizard> możesz go wyekportować po nfs, os x umie zeroconf i nfs
<KiFka> to ntfs?`czy cos
<Wizard> zasadzasz się zeroconfem i montujesz jak się pojawi
<Wizard> ale jak to zrobić dokładnie - nie wiem
<arturkepa> ok - dzieki za podpowiedz - pokombinuje :)
<Wizard> musiałbyś poszukać w necie, albo spytać makowców
<KiFka> ja mam swoj stary widziany podpiety
<Wizard> ew. możesz spróbować po appletalku eksportować, ale to trochę roboty
<foreste> narka ide zzz
<Wizard> cześć foreste
<Wizard> ja też się zmywam
<KiFka> ja pownnam tez
<Wizard> puściłem kobietę w czerwieni, idę poczytać kniżkę
<Wizard> pa :*
<KiFka> wstajwe o 6
<Wizard> KiFka, zaglądaj częściej :|
<gjm> ja popilnuję (:
<KiFka> ot sensownie prawisz Wizard
<gjm> czym się Wizard
<KiFka> larssona dokonczyc by sie przydalo
<arturkepa> timemachine podlaczylem za pomoca tutoriala http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6j7lh6> (at www.kremalicious.com)
<KiFka> jutro niestety
<KiFka> jestem na foto-warszatach
<arturkepa> ale gdy konfiguruje kolejny dysk, aby byl widoczny juz jako zwykly dysk (file server) to juz mi cos mac tego nie widzi
<arturkepa> ale ok... podpytam u maacowocow ;)
<Wizard> KiFka, moja kobita to czyta
<arturkepa> pozdrawiam, dzieki
<KiFka> Wizard, ja najpierw widzialam filmy szwedzkie
<KiFka> a teraz czytam
<KiFka> nesbo tez jest fajny
 * bastetmilo czytała dwa razy :)
<bastetmilo> jutro postawie stronę o zlocie :)
<KiFka> :)
<KiFka> dobra
<bastetmilo> KiFka: ja zawsze myslalam ze Jo Nesbo to kobieta :)
<KiFka> hehhehe
<KiFka> normalnie zrobie se urlop w szwecji
<bastetmilo> KiFka: to poszukaj jeszcze Per Wahloo i Maj Sjowall
<bastetmilo> oni tez napisali kilka dobrych ksiazek
<bastetmilo> No i oczywiscie seria o Wallanderze
<bastetmilo> ale do szwecji mogłbysmy kiedys pojechac :)
<KiFka> wycieczka do sztokholmu
<KiFka> ;)
<bastetmilo> nooo :)
<KiFka> ok
<KiFka> dobranoc
<bastetmilo> no proszę
<gjm> hm?
<bastetmilo> i jest powód, żeby czekać na lipiec :)
<bastetmilo> mam nadzieje, ze archcon będzie podobnie jak w zeszlym roku, bo nie chce wybierac :)
<gjm> tzn.?
<bastetmilo> no miedzy zlotem #ubuntu a archconem :)
<gjm> ale co nie tak z archconem?
<bastetmilo> ale co ma byc z nim nie tak?
<gjm> aa
<gjm> dobra, mój błąd, źle przeczytałem
<gjm> hm, trzeba coś zjeść
<bastetmilo> trzeba isc spac :(
<gjm> to zaraz
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: a co, jakiś ubu zlot?
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: tak. We _Wrocławiu_.
<dweller> partyzancki, ale jest
<dweller> chociaż takie podobno najlepsze
<bastetmilo> no :)
<Diabelko> dam, dajcie jakiegoś linka czy coś
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: linka do czego?
<Diabelko> do jakiegoś info o tym :<
<bastetmilo> erm. 2h temu padł pomysł... tu
<Diabelko> aw, damn
<Diabelko> czyli jak zawsze nic z tego nie będzie
<bastetmilo> dzieki :(
<Diabelko> luzy rajtuzy
<bastetmilo> ja, Kifcia, Wizard tak czy sie sie spotykamy
<bastetmilo> nie wiem jak reszta
<bastetmilo> jutro zrobie stronę
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: a tobie jak sie nie podoba to nie przyjezdzaj. Siedz w tej swojej warszafce ;)
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: informuj na bieżąco tadzika, mnie i vifona
<Diabelko> tak samo kazka :P
<Diabelko> warszawa team może tam pojedzie i będzie
<bastetmilo> ohohoh
<Diabelko> "Program nauczania ubożeje..." 
<Diabelko> Wcale nie. Przecież wprowadzili dwie godziny religii. :)
<dweller> będzie chryja
<Diabelko> rozśmieszyło mnie to w sumie przednio
<Diabelko> szczególnie, że religii jest czasem więcej niż maturalnej fizyki czy chemii
<dweller> :<
<dweller> zostało mi 81dni gwarancji na laptopa
<bastetmilo> dobra. Dobranoc
<bastetmilo> o/
<dweller> \o
<Diabelko> branoc
<Nitrobakter> ktoś wie jak zmniejszyć liczbe aplikacji w daqsh'u unity?
<gjm> bastetmilo: dobranoc ;*
<kklimonda> dweller: psuj go!
<kklimonda> dweller: odpal coś co katuje dysk, cpu i gpu ;)
<dweller> dysk ma sprzętowe FDE, gpu jest zintegrowane a cpu nie do zdarcia :D
<gjm> je tam
<gjm> zrób gpu reflow jakąś gierką na kocu
<gjm> <:
<dweller> spoko, jutro serwisant ma mi wymienić matrycę i wentylator
<dweller> gjm: lepiej zrobiłem
<gjm> hm?
<dweller> włączyłem recheck torrentów i przypadkowo go kocem przykryłem złozonym
<dweller> i tak przez całą noc siedział
<gjm> i co się stało?
<dweller> nic, rano procesor miał ~96 stopni
<dweller> ale śmiga dalej od 2,5 roku
<dweller> ostatnio pastę zmieniałem więc jest przyjemnie gdyby jeszcze wentylator nie miał zatartego silnika
<gjm> jak odpaliłem TD:U swego czasu, spojrzałem na temp. GPU, a tu 102 st.
<gjm> szkoda że to nie zima była
<dweller> swoją droga mogę jeszcze o 2 alata przedłużyć gwarancję
<dweller> bo dell pozwala na maks 5 lat od daty produkcji
<gjm> a z matrycą co zrobiłeś?
<dweller> inwerter poszedł
<dweller> tak mi się wydaje
<gjm> ja muszę kupić nową :<
<drathir> bry...
<kklimonda> dweller: nowy wiatraczek to 30zł ;)
<kklimonda> dweller: a jak masz na gwarancji to spróbuj oddać
<kklimonda> dweller: szczególnie jak zatarło się łożysko w wiatraczku
<kklimonda> spokojnie wymienią i na rok starczy ;/
<kklimonda> drathir: dobry
<dweller> kklimonda: mi na miejscu wymieniają
<dweller> i matryce i wiatraczek
<kklimonda> dweller: masz on-site gwarancję?
<dweller> next business day
<kklimonda> dweller: to chyba jedno i to samo?
<dweller> pewnie tak
<kklimonda> dweller: przyjeżdża ktoś do ciebie?
<dweller> serwisant
<dweller> na drugi dzień po telefonie
<dweller> ale trzeci, zależy czy części mają
<kklimonda> dweller: no to jedyna sensowna gwarancja jak masz laptopa jako jedyny komputer ;)
<dweller> mój latitude już się starzeje i części tanieją
<dweller> chociaż to nie to co seria D
<kklimonda> dweller: pewnie, ale póki jest na gwarancji to sam nie będziesz naprawiał
<kklimonda> dweller: pozatym sprowadzenie części trwa
<drathir> asus dalej ma door to door?
<kklimonda> dweller: a odstawienie głównego komputer na bok na 2 tygodnie to bez sensu
<dweller> przy nbd jak jest więcej niż 2 części to biorą na 7 dni lapka jak chcesz
<dweller> albo wymieniają po 2 za jednym razem :>
<kklimonda> dweller: lol
<kklimonda> dweller: ale zazwyczaj nie psuje się naraz tyle rzeczy
<dweller> chyba że się nazbiera
<kklimonda> dweller: to sam sobie jesteś winien ;)
<drathir> a jak z gwarancja odnosnie baterii ?
<drathir> skrocona czy taka sama jak na sprzet?
<dweller> standardowa
<dweller> roczna
<drathir> a to i tak sporo...
<dweller> acpi mówi że mam 82% pojemności
<dweller> i coś w tym jest bo 4 godziny trzyma
<drathir> dweller: O.o
<drathir> to chyba az 4 godziny hrhr
<dweller> jak nowy był trzymał 5.5 godziny
<drathir> to naprawde ladnie... 6 czy 8 komorowa?
<dweller> gdybym teraz kupił baterię slice w złącze docka to drugie tyle jest
<dweller> 6 komorowa
<drathir> to naprawde oszczedne to jest...
<dweller> 5-6W w idle
<dweller> ale faktycznie wychodzi z 10W
<qermit> o/
<qermit> gjm: skont mash opa?
<gjm> na razie od Wizarda, później pewnie na stałe, tylko Stirlitz musi się objawić
<qermit> albo sylwester
<dweller> gjm: chyba nie na stałe
<gjm> `seen sylwester
<Przekliniak> gjm: sylwester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 39 weeks, 6 days, 15 hours, 4 minutes, and 45 seconds ago: <sylwester> hello
<dweller> też miałem, ale ktoś mi zabrał
<gjm> no dobra, ale żeby być na access liście
<dweller> to Stirlitz_ może
<dweller> i on jest (częściej)
<gjm> no to napisałem przecież
<gjm> 00:12 <@gjm> na razie od Wizarda, później pewnie na stałe, tylko Stirlitz musi się objawić
<dweller> ale to raczej tak nie przejdzie
<dweller> :>
<DaZ> ja też chce opa
<DaZ> :x
<gjm> przejdzie, kklimonda nie ma nic przeciwko, Wizard też, qermit nie wiem, a reszty prawie nie ma
<gjm> qermit: btw. przekliniakowi dałoby się zaaplikować opcję pingowania kogoś, nie?
<DaZ> po co pingowanie? >:
<dweller> żeby móc spamować
<gjm> 19:34 <kklimonda> pogadajcie z wizardem z nim, ja nie mam nic przeciwko ale chciałbym by ktoś usiadł i dopisał pingowanie opów do przeklinaka, postawił nowego bota
<DaZ> a, takie pingowanie :f
<qermit> ja bym wolał wysyłanie smsa :)
<DaZ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk66tSt4ec4#at=4s
<DaZ> wszystko co mam do powiedzenia na temat wysyłania smsa :f
<dweller> qermit: na sekstelefony?
<drathir> to lepiej na jabbera w tel, bo sms-ami to tragedia zapewne by byla...
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-19
<m477_> :(
<Wizard> cześć
<Thorbjorn> Elo, w kubuntu też wubi jest?
<Wizard> ponoć
<Wizard> po co ci to? :>
<Thorbjorn> pendraka ni mam
<Thorbjorn> już gry mi się zudziły
<gjm_> bry
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> niezbyt dobry, niestety
<bastetmilo> czemu?
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477_> jak pieknie jest :)
<grek> czesc
<grek> moze ktos sprawdzic czy mam bana na tym kanale ? - łączac sie przez polski serwer #krakow.irc.pl - pisze user zostal zablokowany
<grek> a laczac sie przez irc.ubuntu.com jest ok
<grek> ale chcialem o cos innego ogolnie zapytac  -da sie w unity wyłączyc ukrywanie paska przy programach pełnoekranowych ?
<Wizard> nie masz bana
<Wizard> tylko krakow.irc.pl to IRCnet, a my jesteśmy na Freenode
<grek> hm to nie wiem - z krakow.irc.pl nie moglem sie polaczyc ale ok jak tu dziala to ok
<grek> dzieki za sprawdzenie\
<Wizard> nie muszę sprawdzać
<Wizard> jakbyś miał bana, to byś nie wszedł na kanał
<Wizard> mówię, kraków.irc.pl to jest inna sieć irc
<Wizard> "load average: 9.03"
<Wizard> o_O
<grek> ok
<grek> skoro nie wiecie co z tym unity to moze jeszcze jedna optymalizacja - wczoraj rozmawialismy o ten pracy zdalnej - i przez to ssh -X dziala sie bardzo sprawnie, tzn odpalam sobie lokalnie eclipse na serwerze okinkowo oczywiscie bez calego kde - przez ssh user@serwer -X eclipse i smiga ladnie do tego szybciej bo to realnie na sserwerze chyyba jest uchomione
<Thorbjorn> hmm mono nie podziała na VoD?
<grek> i pytanie w nx pozostawialem sobie sesje tzn rozlaczalem sie a programyt sobie szly co jest dosc wygodne i przez ssh da sie tez tak ? - cos kiedys kojaze z komenda screen - zadziala to w ssh -X ?
<grek> bo to ryzykowne siec mi sie rozlaczy to moge stracic efekt pracy na serwerze bo po rozlaczeniu program zostanie zabity
<grek> ok znalazlem to autourywanie konfiguruje sie w ustawieniach compiz
<jacekowski> grek: jak ssh -X sie rozlaczy to ubija
<jacekowski> tzn. nie tyle co ubija co aplikacja zdycha bo sie jej ekran traci
<grek> a jak by to uruchomic w screen  (bylo cos takiego ze sesje ssh trwaly w tle z tego co pamietam)
<grek> ogolnie to jakos to unity nie spodobalo mi sie ale po spaleniu kompa i koniecznosci pracy na malym laptopie powiem ze nie jest to zle w sumie calkiem przyjemne
<grek> ale co jak co dell ma serwis zajebisty spalil mi sie komp dela, gwarancja bez zadnych pakierkow po numerze seryjnym - kurier przyjedzie, z wlasnym opakowaniem i do kilku dni maja odeslac nowy albo naprawiony
<jacekowski> grek: to jest wlasnie problem z dellem
<jacekowski> grek: bo z dellem masz 100% pewnosc ze ci sie laptop zepsuje
<grek> :)
<grek> no mozna i tak
<jacekowski> i widocznie stwierdzili ze taniej im to naprawic szybko
<jacekowski> niz zrobic porzadnie laptopa
<grek> to nie laptop ten ekran z wbudowanym kompem fajna maszynka ale spalila sie :)
<jacekowski> z mojego doswiadczenia wyglada to tak ze kazdy sprzet della pada w ciagu 2 lat
<jacekowski> niektore nawet kilka razy
<jacekowski> laptopy za £1500 i kazdy wracal 2x w cigu roku
<grek> acha no to moze jednak nieciekawie ale teraz ogolnie wszyustko to syf - zmienilem hp/compaq na della i poza tym ze sie spalil dizla ok, bo compaq hp - mialem 3 rozne i wszstkie sie przegrzewaja
<jacekowski> (a tych laptopow bylo ponad 10)
<grek> w tym jeden laptop hp compaq z i7 tak sie grzal ze wylaczal sie z przegrzania podczas wcale nie jakis kosmicznych zadan - a dziura wetylatorka 3 cm - skoro takie cieple elementy to czemu nie zrobili duzych wylotow - nie mam pojecia ale nigdy wiecej hp compaq
<jacekowski> a ja mam asusa
<jacekowski> i dziala juz dlugo
<jacekowski> 3 rok ponad
<bastetmilo> a ja mam acera... :>
<grek> zobacze na te firmy przy nastepnych zakupach, ale ta koncepcja komputera all in one - podoba mi sie lepiej sie pracuje niz na laptopie  - 22 cale ekran, nie grzeje sie bo duza obuduowa do tego w miarte mobilny - podlaczenie jeden kabel 230 i wszystko dziala
<bastetmilo> grek: no to tego nowego HP
<bastetmilo> all-in-one
<bastetmilo> co sie go tak ładnie otwiera
<bastetmilo> HP Z1
<bastetmilo> http://www.hp.com/united-states/campaigns/workstations/z1_features.html#.T4-9zuJb9NA
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6qvmrko> (at www.hp.com)
<cojack> o/
<cojack> \o
<cojack> \o/
<cojack> a moja iza to asus mv50
<cojack> i oddam ja w koncu biednym dzieciom, niechaj sluzy dalej <3
<grek> no ja mam tego http://www.dell.com/pl/p/inspiron-one-2205/pd
<grek> hp juz nie kupie po 3 dziadach ktore od nich mialem
<cojack> ja kupie tylko i wylacznie asusa
<grek> asusa nei mialem ale wlasnie opinie w sumie maja dobre co znajomi mieli
<cojack> mam teraz samsunga r580
<cojack> i co sie grafa grzeje
<cojack> po 5min dochodzi do 86* i pada
<cojack> gf 330m, podkladka chlodzaca, rozebralem, przedmuchalem, krzty kurzu nie ma. Dalej sie przegrzewa
<Wizard> cześć cojack
<grek> to samo mialem z hpcompaq dv7 z i7 prockiem - niby ultraszybki
<cojack> o/ Wizard
<grek> a jak sie po chwili rozrzal to praktycznie nie dalo sie na nim dizalac, kpina podstawka tez nie pomagala
<grek> sprzedalem dziada
<cojack> jak fajnie sie czyta takie bzdury o redhat i canonical
<cojack> redhat: "canonical nie pisze kodu kernela!"
<cojack> canonical: "redhat uzywa naszej technologi!"
<cojack> oO zalosne
<panx> o/
<cojack> \o
 * cojack master of virtual high five o/ \o
<cojack> Wizard: wez podejmij temat bo nudy z rana
<bastetmilo> cojack: weź się do pracy albo coś
<cojack> no wlasnie robie to cos :D
<cojack> bastetmilo: pytalem sie Ciebie w czym kodzisz wczoraj, nie odpowiedziales ;<
<bastetmilo> cojack: oj. Niezauważyłam pytania.
<bastetmilo> pytasz o język?
<bastetmilo> czy o edytor? :)
<cojack> pytanie retoryczne -_-
<cojack> bastetmilo: no raczej ze o jezyk
<bastetmilo> dziś np. w php
<cojack> to zalezy od dnia tygodnia? :P
<bastetmilo> cojack: nie, od tego co mam zrobić.
<cojack> takie cus
<bastetmilo> ale ogólnie html/css/jQuery/PHP
<cojack> ala web-developer?
<bastetmilo> i czasem grzebanie w MySQL
<bastetmilo> cojack: nie ala, tylko tak
<bastetmilo> ale mocno front-end
<bastetmilo> niż backend
<cojack> ale jakies konkretne projekty, czy stronki dla jana kowalskiego
<cojack> czy tez PPHU Kupa Zlomu
<bastetmilo> strony dla Jana Kowalskiego to prywatnie, w pracy projekty dla wiekszych firm.
<bastetmilo> ale takie małe też się zdarzają
<bastetmilo> głownie Wordpress
<cojack> na szczescie ja juz skonczylem ten rozdzial w zyciu ze stronkami
<cojack> dzieki Bogu, bo ilez mozna
<bastetmilo> no ja robiłeś stronki to się nie dziwię
<mati75> o
<bastetmilo> jak*
<mati75> bastetmilo: ty też do zoo trafiłaś?
<bastetmilo> mati75: jak widać :)
<cojack> bastetmilo: stronki, sronki. Wole robic narzedzia niz stronki
<bastetmilo> cojack: no widzisz. Ja nie robie "stronek" bo to jest dla dorabiaczy z obsługą front paga
<cojack> bastetmilo: nie rozumiemy sie
<bastetmilo> oczwyiście jestem teraz złośliwa, ale wpienia mnie jak ktoś tak traktuje mój zawód, który wybrałam sobie jakieś 11 lat temu
<cojack> ale ja nie mam nic przeciwko, mnie to po prostu zmeczylo
<cojack> kazdy robi to co lubi, jak mi sie znudzi programowanie to pojde kopac rowy
<cojack> tylko np nie rozumiem frajdy w tym ze co nowy projekt styluje sie od zera front-end, dlatego zmeczyly mnie co raz jakies projekty
<cojack> jak pracowalem w trojmiasto.pl to bylo troche lepiej bo sie rozwijalo wlasny produkt o nowe mozliwosci lub poprawialo stare
<cojack> ale co raz pisac wsio od nowa, meczy
<bastetmilo> nie wiem. ja lubie tworzyć coś nowego. Każdy projekt to nowe wyzwanie.
<bastetmilo> ale jak mówiłam. To, że robie to co robie to jest mój świadomy wybór.
<cojack> no wiesz, jezeli ktos cos robi z przymusu, to nie ma w tym frajdy
<bastetmilo> Ja lubię swój zawód i swoją pracę. Nikt mnie do niej nie zmusza.
<cojack> to sie chwali i ceni
<cojack> ja mam kolezanke ktora tak jak Ty lubi front-end
<cojack> i siedzi w css po uszy, lubi to co robi, ale tez ja czasmi to meczy
<bastetmilo> a teraz wybacz, ale muszę wymyślić jak z elseif zrobić switch
<cojack> oO
<cojack> olej ify, olej switche, polimorfizm!
<bastetmilo> nope. Zaraz zrobie sobie zagnieżdżonego ifa :<
<cojack> braz ;f
<Thorbjorn> Elo
<Thorbjorn> jw  sumie RE.
<Thorbjorn> w*
<Thorbjorn> Jak nazywa się narzędze do instalacji sterowników karty graficznej w ubuntu?
<jacekowski> nie tylko graficznej
<Thorbjorn> ja zawsze tylko grafikę tym instalowałem.
<jacekowski> jockey
<jacekowski> ale te drivery sa w repo
<jacekowski> i nie trzeba tego
<Thorbjorn> na tym komputerze zawsze miałem problem z driverami  to wolę nie kombinować
<panx> http://www.avaaz.org/pl/stop_cispa_corporate_global_pl/?tta < Żydy zaś coś nowego wymslili - cispa jakieś
<Wizard> jeśli kojarzy mi się z waginą, to wszystko ze mną w porządku?
<panx> Wizard, wydaje się że tak
<Wizard> dobrze
<Wizard> btw, panx, nie pisz żydy
<Wizard> to nieładnie
<panx> Wizard, no to USraelici
<cojack> Thorbjorn: apt ^^
<cojack> panx: ja nie mam nic do zydow, zutylizowal bym kazdego
<panx> cojack, :)
<Wizard> o, xfce 4.10pre2
<cojack> wow!
<Wizard> no dobrze dobrze
<cojack> a btw, jest jakies ide pod xfce oprocz vima?
<Wizard> to jest rozwiązanie dla tych, którzy tęsknią za gnome2 i kde3
<cojack> fajne, wstaw gdzies powyzej
<Wizard> cojack, każde?
<cojack> ale pod xfce
<Wizard> ale co pod? xfce to gui
<Wizard> nie ma "pod"
<cojack> w kde jest
<cojack> kdevelop, kde jest napisane w qt, a xfce w czym? gtk+ ?
<Wizard> tak, gtk
<cojack> minimalizm w xfce mnie sie podoba
<Wizard> jaki minimalizm?!
<cojack> sraki!
<cojack> zobacz sobie kde a xfce
<Wizard> nie muszę patrzeć, znam oba od dawna
<cojack> to nie ma minimalizmu w xfce prawda?
<Wizard> no nie ma
<cojack> aha, no to super
<Wizard> wręcz przeciwnie - z wersji na wersję xfce potrafi coraz więcej i więcej
<Wizard> oczywiście zajmuje mniej miejsca, ale to już kwestia dobory libów i ogarnięcia programistów
<cojack> musze znalezc jakies zestawienie zurzycia zasobow
<Wizard> zużycia
<Wizard> myślę, że xfce zjada znacznie mniej niż kde, porównywalnie z gnome2
<Wizard> jak się okroi je i powyłącza część usług, to pewnie znacznie mniej
<bastetmilo> az.pl przegina dziś pałe
<cojack> a nie ma jakiejs minimalistycznego srodowiska napisanego w qt?
<cojack> przydaloby sie cus takiego
<Wizard> jest, razor-qt
<Wizard> jest do dupy
<cojack> super
<cojack> wlasnie na takim do dupy mi zalezy
<Wizard> i było całkiem nieźle zapowiadające się antico, ale koleś, który to pisał "kupił maca i już nie rozwija"
<Wizard> potem github się na to rzucił, ale co z tego dalej wyszło - nie wiem
<Wizard> google prawdę ci powie
<cojack> lol
<cojack> kupil maca ... zal!
<cojack> btw macow, to maja to genialnie zrobione
<Thorbjorn> Kto maca kupił?
<cojack> jedno srodowisko graficzne i nie pier... sie 2tys programistow nad swoim
<cojack> tylko 100 programistow rozwija jedno
<cojack> i to jest sztuka
<cojack> co do kde to wiem ze jest ich przynajmniej 60 aktywnie rozwijajcych srodowisko graficzne
<cojack> na szczescie dinozaury poodchodzily
<cojack> jakbys zobaczyl kod kopete to zeby w sciane i noz wplecy
<cojack> poza tym kde i tak obsysa pauke jezeli chodzi o spojnosc pakietow
<panx> <Wizard> o, xfce 4.10pre2 | daj linka do poczytania
 * cojack czuje sie ignorowany
<Wizard> xfce.org
<cojack> Wizard: antico ssie
<panx> Wizard, pewnie 4.10 będzie w 12.04 :P ja używam XFCE i jest git ;]
<panx> szybkie
<cojack> np w sdk kde jest taki pakiet jak Solid
<panx> cojack, i co z tym pakietem?
<Wizard> panx, raczej nie przy wydaniu, paczki są już zamrożone
<cojack> Solid odpowiada za interfejs do urzadzenia np kamery video
<cojack> i teraz jak chcesz uzyc phonona z kde i podac mu uid urzadzenia to nie pojdzie
<panx> Wizard, yhym :P , XFCE to  chyba jedsyny środowisko które tak ostro się zmienia  =D
<cojack> bo phonon kufa ma swoje interfejsy
<cojack> szlak by to trafil!
<cojack> szlag *
<cojack> to po cholere ja sie pytam ten interfejs?
<Wizard> panx, ostro?
<panx> Wizard, w sense Gnome2 a gnome 3 , kde3 a kde4 :P
<Wizard> od dobrych 10 lat jest prawie takie samo
<panx> chociaż uważam że kde3 było najlepsze :D
<Wizard> thunara tylko dodali
<Wizard> a gdzie tam, więcej
<Wizard> więcej niż 10
<cojack> panx: kde3 rox
<Wizard> 4.0 wyszło 2004 chyba
<cojack> ja wam powiem tak
<panx> Wizard, i dlatego będę używał xfce, bo kde za obciążające, gnome3 średnio używlny, unity nie używane ;d
<cojack> jak wygram w totka to otwieram fundacje wspierajaca linuxa i zatrudnie programistow by zrobili z tego kde w koncu normalne srodowisko graficzne ;p
<cojack> przejme kontrole nad swiatem z uzyciem kde
<cojack> a canonical bedzie mnie prosic bym byl pod ich sztandarem!
<cojack> MUhahahaha!
<panx> cojack, xD
<panx> cojack, ah ty krejzolu xD
<cojack> ciekawe czy udaloby sie znalezc 90 debili w tym mnie
<Wizard> cojack, ja chętnie
<cojack> ktorzy co msc oddawali by 100zl na zatrudnienie 3 programistow cpp, 3k na reke co msc
<Wizard> jak będziesz płacił co miesiąc, to czemu nie?
<cojack> Wizard: nie ja Tobie, tylko my komus
<Wizard> 3k na rękę co miesiąc?
<Wizard> o_O
<panx> 3k wow średnia krajowa ;f
<cojack> ciekawe ile by zrobili przez pol roku
<Wizard> to bym palcem nie kiwnął
<panx> Wizard, jak bym kiwnoł ;]
<cojack> Wizard: netto nie brutto
<Wizard> 3k do łapki?
<cojack> ta
<Wizard> to bym nie kiwnął
<Wizard> chyba, że po godzinach
<panx> xD
<cojack> Wizard: tyle to Ty masz brutto
<cojack> ^^
<panx> cojack, zatrudnił byś mnie przy prowadzeniu strony internetowej twojego KDE? :D
<Wizard> cojack, ale jako bazę byś wziął KDE1?
<drathir> bry...
<panx> Wizard, KDE3 było git ... można na tym xD
<cojack> Wizard: ta
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<cojack> panx: :D
<cojack> Wizard: normalnie dorzucic ich do projektu kde
<cojack> oni tam teraz w agile pracuja
<panx> cojack, wiesz odpierdzielił bym ci strony w php,actionscript, jquery, w czym tylko chciesz, tylko nie asp.. bo to shit .. xD
<cojack> maja nawet sprinty
<panx> cojack, ale nie za darmo, coś byś musiał mi kopnąć :D
<panx> kapnąć* :P
<cojack> panx: to juz sam sobie wole zrobic
<panx> cojack, ale ja bym ci zrobił profesionalnie ;d
<cojack> panx: ja juz troszku siedze w tym temacie i tez sie znam na rzeczy ;p
<panx> cojack, i zajoł bym się  oprawą graficzną strony :D
<panx> cojack, ale ja to robił bym lepiej , a ty mogł byś sobie na spotkania jeździć xDD
<cojack> :D
<panx> cojack, wiesz, byłbyś jak Steve Jobs - wizerunek który przynosi $$ ;], , Jobsa nie było miesiąc, i dochód w firmie spadł i 13% :P
<panx> wrócił wzrósł o 21% :D
<cojack> :D
<cojack> jobs to byl masochista
<cojack> wiesz ze on siedzial z grafikami po nocach i dopracowywal co do pixela wyglad iphone?
<cojack> pixel perfect
<PoKrAk> słuchajcie przerabiam jeden skrypt na dziwnych testów potrzeby i mam problem chodzi o plik wynikowy a dokładniej pliki TIMESTAMP=`date +%N` ale jak sie szybko plik wykonuje to tworzy jeden plik zamiast kilkudziesieciu teraz jak to zmienic zeby kazdy plik miał inna nazwe nie musi bc po dacie moze byc kolejna liczba dodana do nawy?
<panx> cojack, no widzisz, a ty sobie ich zatrudnisz i sami będą robić pixel perfect xcD
<cojack> PoKrAk: dodaj milisekudny
<cojack> milisekundy *
<PoKrAk> za długa nazwa pliku bedzie i troche trudno bedie przebrnąć wolałbym zeby kolejne liczby w kolejnosci sie dodawały
<cojack> PoKrAk: a +%N to sa nanosekudny, hhmm kopsnij sleepa
<cojack> albo inkrementuj jakis numer
<PoKrAk> a zamiast date jak powinno wyglądać n+1
<cojack> ((n+1))
<cojack> albo ((n++))
<PoKrAk> TIMESTAMP=`((n+1))`
<PoKrAk> ??
<cojack> bez ``
<PoKrAk> ok zaraz lookne
<cojack> a jednak nie
<PoKrAk> syntax error: "(" unexpected
<cojack> TIMESTAMP=$(( $n + 1 ))
<cojack> LOGINDEX=$(( $LOGINDEX + 1 ))
<cojack> ja mam cos takie i dziala
<cojack> cos takiego *
<grek> program uruchomiony na zdalnym kompie przez ssh -X , wiecej zasobow bierze na serwerze a lokalnie mniej tak ?
<PoKrAk> przy linijce TIMESTAMP=$(( $n + 1 )) to wynik dla wszystkich rezultatów daje wynik_1.txt
<cojack> tzn ze albo nie masz globalnego $n
<cojack> albo wykonuje sie to tylko raz
<PoKrAk> TIMESTAMP=$(( $n + 1 ))
<PoKrAk> ADS_TMP=$TMP_DIR/wynik_$TIMESTAMP
<PoKrAk> wykonuje sie wiele razy
<cojack> a inkrementacja tez?
<cojack> bo jak masz n=0 a pozniej robisz inkreme to zawsze bedzie 1
<cojack> no wez pomysl logicznie
<PoKrAk> co jack masz gg albo cuś??
<cojack> nie bede Cie uczyl pisac w bashu
<PoKrAk> poczekaj wkleje gdzieś skrypt to zobaczysz
<ubuntu> siema
<ubuntu> potrzebuje pomocy
<ubuntu> machlowałem z partycjami i teraz mam grub rescue
<ubuntu> dzialam na live jak narazie
<mati75> przeinstaluj gruba
<ubuntu> wlasnie mam z tym problem
<cojack> mam to na blogu opisane ale linuxpl.com zablokowali mi konto ^^
<mati75> robisz chroot
<ubuntu> error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<PoKrAk> wklej.org/id/735225
<panx> ja wiem tylko że na  końcu się wpisuje gub-install /dev/sda :P
<mati75> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/przywracanie-gruba-2-z-livecd/
<cojack> PoKrAk: tam nie ma nigdzie zadnej petli
<cojack> to sie wykonuje raz
<PoKrAk> no nie wykonuje sie raz bo widze ze wykonuje sie wiele razy i to z innymi wynikami for jest niżej
<PoKrAk> ale wynik zapisuje do jednego pliku i go nadpisuje
<cojack> Boze
<cojack> powaznie stary?
<cojack> Ty wez przenies tego TIMESTP=$((n+1)) w petle
<cojack> dodaj n=0 na gorze
<cojack> AS_TMP2=$TMP_DIR/WYNIK_$TIMESTP.TXT i to tez wstaw w petle
<cojack> pod inkrementacja przed cat >
<ubuntu> dziekuje, sprawdzam czy sie uruchomi
<PoKrAk> no to posiedze nad tym rok :D nie za dobry jestem w te klocki
<PoKrAk> ale ok poradziłem sobie na szybko w inny sposób a twoje uwagi zanotowane i na docelowym skrypcie będą uwzględnione narazie > zastąpiłem >> i dopisuje mi wyniki poniżej
<cojack> :D
<cojack> jak zrobic zakichane toolipty w tym zasranym extjs? :D
<PoKrAk> jako że to sa testy wiec ni cholery nie wiem w jakim kierunku to pojdzie a teraz potrzebuje poprosty plik docelowy z wynikami
<cojack> Wizard: wez powiedz cos glupiego, posmialbym sie
<Wizard> cojack, zachowuj się
<cojack> :(
<sysek> :(?
<Wizard> cojack, nie dołuj syska!
<Wizard> cześć sysek
<sysek> jol
<panx> oo cześć sysek
<sysek> oo czesc ja
<panx> xD
<foreste> czesc
<m477_> wypilem wczoraj pol piwa i juz wiecej nie moglem :(
<foreste> hehe
<m477_> czy to ze wypilem wczoesniej 7, mogło miec znaczenie?
<foreste> bo duzo piles i organizm ma dosc
<cojack> muahahaha
 * cojack wcielone zlo
<cojack> jak bardzo wrednym trzeba byc majac kobiete blondynke i na fb wrzucac zdjecia z profilu: "jaram sie brunetkami"?
<m477_> ohohohoh
<m477_> istny antychryst
<cojack> foch polecial
<Wizard> m477_, jesteśmy zgubieni
<Wizard> cześć, btw
<ybrjkfc> Hey. You'll celebrate the way ubuntu 12.04 ?
<m477_> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> ybrjkfc, on freenode or in pub?
<m477_> we celebrate whole year
<ybrjkfc> <Wizard> you can answer my question?
<Wizard> in my case: no, I don't have time
<Wizard> also, we (#ubuntu-pl) don't prepare any celebrations
<Wizard> ybrjkfc, why do you ask?
<m477_> I do!
<Wizard> m477_, :|
<cojack> m477_: driking alone is not any kind of cellebration ;x
<m477_> of course it is
<ybrjkfc> <Wizard> I am a member of the Russian LUG, the celebrations in honor of the new release, I will report on the celebrations in other countries
<m477_> :)
<cojack> ojapierdolecozatyp
<Wizard> было с началя так говорить
<m477_> ybrjkfc: it is polish channel and other languages then polish are not allowed here :-(
<Wizard> lol
<cojack> hahah ^^
<ybrjkfc> <Wizard> ты знаешь русский?
<m477_> Ich was nicht
<Wizard> плохо, но понимаю
<cojack> albo ja nie mam utf-8 albo to jedzie jakims z dupy kodowaniem cyrlicy
<Wizard> cojack, albo po prostu nie umiesz :]
<ybrjkfc> <Wizard> хорошо. я думаю в целом пойму и польский.Тут действительно запрещенно использовать  язык отличный от польского?
<m477_> Я также знаю, русский
<cojack> no zabawa pyszna
<ybrjkfc> <m477_>хорошо.
<cojack> przyznal sie ze rusek, jeszcze bana nie dostal za 45r?
<ybrjkfc> В польше планируют праздновать резил убунту 12.04?
<m477_> так
<cojack> þþþþþþþþ
<m477_> сказал, что так
<m477_> Wizard++
<Wizard> wkurza mnie
<m477_> mnie tez
<Wizard> dobra, mam robotę
<Wizard> weno mu powiedz jakie są plany i niech monitoruje :)
<Wizard> ja muszę lecieć
<Wizard> cześć o/
<bastetmilo> pięknie, po prostu pięknie. Ja się nad ifem w ifie namęczyłam, a teraz mam to wywalić w cholere i napisać skrytp do rozwijanego menu :/
<m477_> :)
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: psujesz jakąś stronę?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ta. Psuje.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: jquery w dłoń i po problemie ;)
<bastetmilo> raczej dorabiam jej ręke na plecach
<kklimonda> hyhy
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: no własnie tak zrobię
<gjm> bry
<bastetmilo> gjm: gdzie Twoja małpa?
<gjm> splita miałem :<
<gjm> kotlecik się smaży ;3
<gjm> bastetmilo: ale możesz mi ją oddać ;)
<m477_> fuj
<bastetmilo> gjm: mogę? serio? :>
<gjm> nie ;(
 * Wizard ziewa
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> cześć tajwanuser
<gjm> Wizard: cześć
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<Wizard> :(
<gjm> co smutasz?
<Wizard> nie buduje się
<gjm> za mało cementu
<gjm> a mi split ukradł opa
<gjm> świnia
<Wizard> `utftest
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Voldenet> hmm... jakim cudem zrobiłem w życiu kilkadziesiąt kabli sieciowych i nadal jak zaciskam te kable to mam zamiar zamordować ich twórcę?
<Voldenet> macie jakieś cudowne metody niewymagające dodatkowych narzędzi?
<karoles> zabic da sie wszystko.
<Voldenet> ... ;D
<karoles> wszystkim*
<Voldenet> Źle zadaję pytania, nie?
<karoles> ja mam ochote zabić każdego kto przyłożył ręke do OSI i TCP :/
<karoles> a szczegolnie do 2giej warstwy modelu OSI :/
<Voldenet> Macie jakieś cudowne metody na składanie kabli, żeby ich składanie nie powodowało bluzgowłącza z twarzy?
<Voldenet> karoles: znam ten ból
<karoles> Voldenet: tak, daj dla niewolnika.
<karoles> : D.
<gjm> iks de
<Voldenet> wszystko od warstwy sieciowej 3 i w górę w miare przemyślane
<Voldenet> a ja ponawiam, bo sobie mam zamiar zrobić kabel crossowany do laptopa
<Wizard> Voldenet, z zaciskarką to proste
<karoles> Powiem ci że się nie orientuje bo ide na swoj pierwszy egzamin z CISCO, z modulu 7mego :/
<Voldenet> ale jak mam przez 5 minut rzucać k@$@#ami, to sobie podaruję
<karoles> jak w ogoel zrobic kabel bez zaciskarki, da sie?
<Voldenet> nie wiem, może
<karoles> Wizard: pisał.
<karoles> napisał*
<karoles> jakby się dało.
<Voldenet> mi samo poukładanie kabli robi problem, bo latają mi ręce jak u pijaka :<
<Voldenet> a mogłem po prostu nie żydować na kablu, no cóż
<ntat> Zna ktoś projekt Verbosus?
<Voldenet> brzmi jak nazwa środka przeczyszczającego
<ntat> W skrócie, to jest LaTeX onine
<BlessJah> nie zna, a co?
<ntat> Co to jest za wtyczka "Adobe Acrobat Plug-In None"? Przypuszczam, że tam potrzebna jest do wyświetlania efektów pracy w przeglądarce.
<ntat> Automatyczne pobieranie nic nie daje, bo nie pobiera...
<ntat> tzn. nie znajduje
<BlessJah> brak wtyczki adobe acrobat
<ntat> wiem, ale co to za wtyczka jest?
<gjm> lulz
<gjm> od PDF'ów
<gjm> od czego jest Acrobat Reader?
<ntat> reader to wiem do czego ale tam nic o readerze nie ma napisane
<gjm> dżizas
<ntat> dobra, to już wiem co szukać:)
<Voldenet> smartd: SMART Usage Attribute: 9 Power_On_Hours changed from 91 to 90
<Voldenet> co to może znaczyć?
<Voldenet> Nagle wykrył, że dysk jest o godzinę młodszy? :D
<Voldenet> (podejrzewam, że to chore przewidywania smarta, który widzi w raw value jakiś ukryty sens)
<dweller> patrz na raw value sam
<dweller> smartd chyba nie patrzy na raw i dlatego tak jest
<bastetmilo> re
<sauevaem> cześć
<sauevaem> ""Proszę wprowadzić hasło, aby odblokować bazę kluczy konta. Baza kluczy konta nie została automatycznie odblokowana podczas zalogowania się do tego komputera."
<sauevaem> chodzi o bazę haseł zapamiętanych w google chrome
<sauevaem> jest dużo solucji na internecie
<sauevaem> ale ludzie piszą, że często przeglądarka przestaje zapamiętywać hasła
<sauevaem> ma ktoś jakiś pewny fix?
<DaZ> nie uzywa to przypadkiem hasłomanagera zaleznie od srodowiska? :f
<sauevaem> używa
<jacekowski> no to wpisz haslo
<sauevaem> wpisałem, przy każdym reboocie muszę podawać ponownie
<sauevaem> trochę to upierdliwe
<julek> zna sie ktos na mechanice kwantowej? (podstawy)
<gjm> musisz zmienić na puste
<sauevaem> podstawy studyjne czy kartkówka w liceum?
<julek> sauevaem: nie znam programu liceum, niby studia
<sauevaem> julek, nie będę się porywał w takim razie, chociaż niby też studia
<julek> :/
<julek> sauevaem: a czym sie zajmujesz?:)
 * DaZ projektuje zieleń i nie potrzebuje mechaniki kwantowej do tego
<Diabelko> projektuje zieleń==maluje klatki schodowe na zielono
<julek> maluje trawe na zielono
<DaZ> żeby tylko klatki schodowe
<DaZ> całe bloki!
<sauevaem> gjm, dzięki, w sumie oczywiste rozwiązanie, człowiek czasem głupieje
<BlessJah> julek: loceum i mechanika to bodaj 3 wzory
<BlessJah> moze cztery
<m477_> julek: a co chcesz
<bastetmilo> awww. Dziś znów jechałam tramwajem z piekną rudowłosą :)
<julek> m477_: heh...
<m477_> ?
<julek> bastetmilo: ?
<BlessJah> julek: don't ask to ask
<bastetmilo> julek: czasem tym samym tramwajem jeżdzi śliczna dziewczyna, strasznie mi sie podoba :)
<DaZ> amber lamps?
<julek> ok... oblicz srednie polozenie oscylatora harmonicznego jednowymiarowego w stanie opisanym nieunormowana funkcja falowa f=N*e^((ax^2)/2)  a=sqrt(k*m/h)
<m477_> 1. musisz najpier unormowac funkcje falowa
<julek> przepraszam f=N*x*e^((ax^2)/2)  a=sqrt(k*m/h)
<m477_> w jakim przedziale?
<julek> a h to nie stala plancka, tylko to dziwaczne
<julek> no pewnie -inf,+inf
<m477_> a N to co
<gjm> REwolwER
<julek> to jest wlasnie ten czynnik normalizacyjny
<m477_> na 1 rzut oka widac ze wyjdzie zero bo funkcja jest anty symetryczna, dziekuje dobranoc
<julek> tylko jak licze te clalki to jakies glupoty wychodza
<m477_> bo nie umiesz calek liczyc
<julek> wlasnie... tu pojawia sie kolejne pytanie...
<julek> gdyby bylo e^-() ?
<julek> tez cos nie pasi
<m477_> julek: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=plot+x*e%5E%28x%5E2%29 jak scalkujesz to po symetrycznym przedziale wyjdzie zero
<BlessJah> m477_: zwątpiłem, ty robisz na tych studiach coś poza chlaniem?
<m477_> bez liczenia
<bastetmilo> ukryte talenty m477_ :>
<m477_> bastetmilo: ?
<bastetmilo> m477_: no przecież żartuję, wiem przecież co robisz na studiach.
<m477_> ujmujące :)
<bastetmilo> m477_: podroczyć się nie można już? :)
<m477_> julek: raczej musi byc minus, bo calka z funkcji falowej musi byc zbiezna
<m477_> a z kim sie droczysz?
<bastetmilo> podziwiam Twoją wiedzę z fizyki
<m477_> jak kolega wczesniej wspomnial, to sa podstawy
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> oscylator harmoniczny to chyba nawet w liceum jest
<BlessJah> nie ma
<Voldenet> no tak
<Voldenet> teraz nie ma
<Voldenet> teraz się liczy prędkość średnią
<bastetmilo> tak? Na matematyce nie ma kwantyfiaktorów a oscylator jest? ;)
<Voldenet> i połowie źle wychodzi wynik
<Voldenet> u mnie były na matematyce w liceum kwantyfikatory, pochodne i podstawy granic
<Voldenet> a teraz to chyba nawet sumy nie ma
<bastetmilo> owszem były
<Voldenet> Nowość
<Voldenet> teraz szczyt umiejętności matematycznych to liczenie sumy ciągu ze wzoru
<jacekowski> co by nie ukrywac
<jacekowski> to mi w pracy sie nawet calki nie przydaja
<Voldenet> ^ ha ha
<jacekowski> tzn. wiedza ze calki istnieja i jak dzialaja sie przydaje
<jacekowski> pochodne i te bajery
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> ale liczenie tego na piechotę jest zbędne
<jacekowski> ale liczyc nie musze
<m477_> komputery liczo
<Voldenet> nawet jeśli to sobie można do kompa wklepać
<jacekowski> a wszystko ponad calki juz calkowicie nie przydatne
<Voldenet> i z trapezów policzyć
<Voldenet> a to one-linerem się robi
<jacekowski> szczerze mowiac, nawet nie wiem czy bylbym w stanie teraz calke policzyc
<Voldenet> no dobra, 4 linijki potrzebne
<jacekowski> ksiazke musialbym wyciagnac najpierw
<jacekowski> zastanowic sie
<m477_> no i co
<jacekowski> a na to nie mam czasu wiec wolfram albo inne pieronstwo liczy
<jacekowski> chociaz ostatnio uzywalem czegos co uzywa 3 pochodnych
<jacekowski> od pierwszej do trzeciej
<BlessJah> ja pisze program przeliczajacy punkty miedzy przestrzeniami liniowymi
 * KiFka hi
<BlessJah> hej
<jacekowski> a 3 pochodna to byl zryw
<bastetmilo> KiFka! :D
<jacekowski> KiFka: elo ziom
<BlessJah> jacekowski: po prostu liczysz trzy razy pochodna
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: opa masz
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: od kiedy?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: w zasadzie to samo sie liczy
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: no mam. I co?
<jacekowski> no nic
<BlessJah> pochodne akurat zaden problem
<BlessJah> calki nawet, choc niektore wredne sa
<bastetmilo> ciekawe czy moje życie było by inne jakbym umiała całki liczyć...
<BlessJah> całki potrójne, tu się zaczyna zabawa :D
<bastetmilo> pewnie bym chłopaka nie miała :>
<BlessJah> szczegolnie jak sie obsz
<BlessJah> er
<m477_> i zycia
<BlessJah> szczegolnie jak sie chce obszar zmienic
<bastetmilo> ale klienci to są kłamczuchy - patrze w kod, widzę że z Worda wklejane, ale nie "ona przecież nie wklejała"
<BlessJah> i pojdzie w zla strone :D
<KiFka> bastetmilo, klienci zawsze klamia :D
<BlessJah> bbl
<bastetmilo> KiFka: no wiem. Ale ubaw potem mamy w pracy :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, mnie tez bawia htmle zapisywane w Wordzie ;)
<jacekowski> a co
<bastetmilo> nu. Ale ona mi to wkleja na strone i ma potem pretensje, że tekst jest inaczej sfromatowany
<jacekowski> HTMLowac kazdy mode
<KiFka> ah bastetmilo zerknij na lifespots
<bastetmilo> oooo
<bastetmilo> nowy theme?
<KiFka> bastetmilo, mark dzis usiadl i zrobil
<KiFka> no ...
<bastetmilo> ładne te foteczki w tle
<bastetmilo> i liście dębu tez trafily :)
<KiFka> musze teraz jakies laski pofocic
<bastetmilo> KiFka: a tej z workshopu nie mozesz dac?
<gjm> bastetmilo: ;)
<bastetmilo> gjm: co?
<gjm> uśmiechnąć się nie można?
<gjm> ;(
<bastetmilo> no można :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, moze i masz racje
<Voldenet> gjm: :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, ale przyznam ze jakos nie pasuja...
<KiFka> chyba...
<bastetmilo> KiFka: tam chyba ciemne tło było?
<bastetmilo> a tu masz same takie jasne fotki
<KiFka> jasne tez mam...
<KiFka> musze potem zerknac
<bastetmilo> to może dołóż ja i jakąś architekture
<KiFka> ale wyglada to jakos?
<tajwanuser> http://www.chamsko.pl/13362/Bill_Gates :D
<m477_> tl;dr
<bastetmilo> KiFka: wygląda to bardzo fajnie
<KiFka> bastetmilo, merci :+
<sauevaem> chcecie kolejną zagadkę
<sauevaem> w FF adobe flash prosi o pozwolenie
<sauevaem> na dostęp do mikrofonu i kamery
<sauevaem> i cała karta jest zamrożona, nic się nie da zrobić
<Voldenet> i?
<sauevaem> kamerka i flash wydają się działać poprawnie
<Voldenet> zainstaluj inną przeglądarkę
<sauevaem> grzebać przy tym czy odpuścić sobie
<sauevaem> na chrome mam taki sam wynik
<Voldenet> bo firefox nie jest pisany na linuksa
<Voldenet> och
<sauevaem> tylko tam działa strona
<sauevaem> a tylko flash pada
<Voldenet> hm, flash to technologia sprzed 10 lat
<Voldenet> może to dlatego
<sauevaem> coś w tym może być
<sauevaem> a chciałem wyrazić swój głęboki szacunek dla breivika na spikerii
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<sauevaem> to może być problem z modelem kamerki
<sauevaem> bo pamiętam, że ten sam problem miałem też na windowsie
<sauevaem> aktualne sterowniki, flash, przeglądarka i tak samo się zachowywał
<Voldenet> ale tylko flash, tak?
<sauevaem> tak
<Voldenet> hm, możesz przechwytywać obraz z kamerki i streamować jako urzadzenie inne
<Voldenet> z innym modelem przestrzeni barw np.
<sauevaem> nie głupie jeśli się to jakoś poskłada
<sauevaem> ale jakoś przyzwyczaiłem się już, że nigdy nie działała
<qermit> sauevaem: uwazaj co mowisz kiedy ja pacze
<sauevaem> qermit, o co chodzi? swoją drogą pisze się patrzę
<bastetmilo> qermit paczy
<qermit> sauevaem: powiedz to jemu http://trybuna.kkvlab.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/co-ja-pacze.jpeg
<tajwanuser> gupie to jest
<sauevaem> a ja mówię nie masowemu zidioceniu
<sauevaem> 'hehehe co ja pacze, no co on paczy'
<bastetmilo> oh no
<tajwanuser> to nawet nie jest smieszne
<tajwanuser> a zaznaczam, ze jestem debilem
<Voldenet> mnie też to nie śmieszy, iq<40
<Voldenet> więc jak kogoś to śmieszy, to ma mniej niż ja
<Voldenet> a to nawet nie wiem czy jest liczba dodatnia
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: tak, faktycznie - zachowujesz sie jak debil czasem.
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: dz-dzieki
<qermit> sauevaem: wiesz wole takie zidiocenie niż tekst z brewikiem w roli głównej
<Voldenet> qermit: tak ogólnie, to jego poglądy są całkiem słuszne, tylko wybrał złą metodę walki
<m477> CO JA PACZE :D
<KiFka> ehh
<Voldenet> niestety kultura islamu i europejska są ze sobą tak kompatybilne jak benzyna z ogniem
<Voldenet> więcej flejma
<tajwanuser> ej... porozmawiajmy o pogodzie
<tajwanuser> :D
<sauevaem> qermit, powiedz to jemu http://i.minus.com/ibyygmOZzg761a.jpg
<KiFka> bastetmilo, to ja juz wole jak my psepsiolkowa wioske robimy....
<bastetmilo> KiFka: to co? Robimy porządek? :>
<bastetmilo> i wprowadzamy wioskowe klimaty? :)
<Voldenet> Chryste Panie
<qermit> to ja moge wszystkich powystrzelać
<bastetmilo> qermit: szczelaj!
<Voldenet> /o\
<KiFka> oby celnie
<qermit> bastetmilo: a masz sztachety?
<qermit> sauevaem: mam alergię na brevika więc uważaj.
<sauevaem> qermit, ojej
<bastetmilo> oj, ale ktoś sobie grabi...
 * tajwanuser nawet nie wie kto to brevik :)
<Voldenet> tajwanuser: taki facet co walczy z islamem strzelając do ludzi
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: juz sie chwaliles ze jesteś debilem...
<bastetmilo> wiec może nie wtracaj sie jak dorośli rozmawiają ;)
<KiFka> jedynie z czym on walczy to glosy w swojej chorej glowie
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: a skad mialbym wiedziec kim on jest?
<Voldenet> Poglądy zupełnie jak Adolf, tyle że poziom egzekwowania troszkę niższy
<Voldenet> i inne dst
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: google nie działają?
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: u mnie nie
<bastetmilo> zamiast sie kompromitowac niewiedzą można w 10 sek sprawdzic
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: napisalem, ze nie wiem kto to - nie napisalem, ze chce sie dowiedziec
<tajwanuser> ;)
<Voldenet> Chyba, że jego celem było ukazanie ignorancji, podczas gdy doskonale wiedział kto to
<KiFka> ekhem
<Voldenet> Taka tam jedna z metod rozpoczynania flame'a i trollowania threadów
<Voldenet> Uuups.
<m477> od kiedy niewiedza czegos to kompromitacja, lolz
<bastetmilo> dobrze, cofam
<qermit> Voldenet: co ty wiesz o flame i trollowaniu
<m477> ;D
<bastetmilo> cofam niewiedzę - ale ignorancja...
<tajwanuser> to, ze nie ogladam telewizji i nie czytam onetu nie jest dla mnie jakos specjalnie wstydliwe
<tajwanuser> :P
<m477> a co ma onet z wiedza wspolnego?
<Voldenet> qermit: Nie wiem nic
<Voldenet> tak tylko strzelam
<sauevaem> Voldenet, polecam też zacząć się dobrze wypowiadać na temat zabójcy 77 dzieciaków, który zagra całemu wymiarowi sprawiedliwości na nosie, warny od opów murowane
<bastetmilo> sauevaem: powiedz - jak o takim mordercy można się dobrze wypowiadać?
<tajwanuser> m477: pewnie tyle co telewizja:P
<m477> pewnie ta
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: mówiąc szczerze, morderstwo to przestępstwo jak każde inne
<Voldenet> imo znacznie lżejsze niż gwałt
<Voldenet> i możliwe nawet że zniesławienie, jak odpowiednio się uderzy
<qermit> bastetmilo: to tak jak by dobrze mówić o Rudym
<DaZ> dunno
<qermit> o zad
<DaZ> ja by chyba bardziej przeszkadzało, że do mnie strzelają [;
<KiFka> ehhh
<Voldenet> polska język trudna trollowanie wyczuwam
<DaZ> s/ja/mi/
<bastetmilo> ah. Już wiem. Jaki to jest lans jak sie tak wyskoczy z taka rewelacja.
<Voldenet> o, teraz lepiej
<Voldenet> chociaż i tak wyczuwam trollowanie
<Voldenet> tylko nie wiem od kogo
<bastetmilo> Można zaszpanować albo coś.
<bastetmilo> Brawo.
<sauevaem> bastetmilo, można, na przykład przy wszystkim co zrobił jest niesamowicie chłodny, pozdrowił dziennikarzy gestem zaciśniętej pięści oraz rozpłakał się podczas pokazów filmów zwolenników, opartych na jego manifeście
<Voldenet> idealista kolejny
<bastetmilo> i co jest w tym pozytywnego?
<Voldenet> jakby to ich było mało
<bastetmilo> bo ja nie widzę
<Voldenet> nie tylko dobrze rzeczy zasługują na szacunek
<Voldenet> wielkie czyny zasługują
<bastetmilo> zabicie bezbronnych dzieciaków na wyspie z zimna krwią to jest wielki czyn?
<bastetmilo> zresztą. Nie odpowiadaj.
<Voldenet> niewielu ludzi odważyłoby się na coś takiego, z jakiegokolwiek powodu
<bastetmilo> widzę, że to zwyczajna prowokacja i tyle.
<Voldenet> dodatkowo szeroko w świecie to było słychać
<sauevaem> a już w imię ideologii
<DaZ> holokaust, kołyma, pol pot, rewolucja kulturalna
<DaZ> szacun.
<Voldenet> No właśnie, sama walka wedle ideologii zasługuje na szacunek
<qermit> gdyby jeszcze się nie rozpłakał w sądzie to mógł bym go zrozumieć
<Voldenet> To nie ich wina, że podążali za złą ideologią, mieli inne poważanie o tym, co jest słuszne
<DaZ> well, ich wina <:
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: poza tym, skąd wiesz, że zabił z zimną krwią?
<Voldenet> Może płakał jak zabijał?
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: pozwól, że nie jednak nie zareaguje na Twoją prowokacje.
<m477> ;D
<sauevaem> http://freebreivik.makes.it/
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/qhZEx.jpg
<Voldenet> ale po co quiet?
<Voldenet> ban lepszy
<bastetmilo> może się opamięta, zacznie mówić  z sensem. Dam mu szansę.
<Voldenet> Ach.
<bastetmilo> znaczy, nie bedzie wrzucał durnych linków, będzie ładnie rozmawiał o Ubuntu ;)
<Voldenet> No tak, bo tutaj się ciągle rozmawia o ubuntu
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<Voldenet> ostatnio słowa ubuntu użyto kilka dni temu... :D
<DaZ> nasrało opami i spokojnie porozmawiać nie można <:
<tajwanuser> :>
<tajwanuser> cenzurka:)
<Voldenet> cenzura jest państwowa panowie
<bastetmilo> macie, rozmawiajcie
<gjm> bastetmilo: a gdzie moja odznaka? ;>
<bastetmilo> gjm: niech Wizard Ci ją odda :)
<gjm> on ma chyba permamentny urlop
<gjm> kurczę, tyle ślicznego sprzętu na alledrogo, a ja bez grosza
<bastetmilo> ciężki jest los opa :/
<sauevaem> ja jako używki do włosów stosuję arduino i kolejne zabawki, które sobie montuję przy jego pomocy
<BlessJah> 4 minutowe wyciszenie
<BlessJah> baby to takie niezdecydowane
<pakos> -.-
<sauevaem> zastanawiam się jeszcze czy sobie do zabawy raspberry pi nie kupić ale nie mam pojęcia co bym z tym zrobił
<bastetmilo> gjm: pilnuj :) ja idę spać.
<gjm> bastetmilo: dobranoc ;*
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszystkim
<tajwanuser> cze
<BlessJah> Wizard: masz co chciałeś, jeden cham już z samym sznurem lata, druga sama nie wie, czego chce
<gjm> "jeden cham już z samym sznurem lata" ← możesz wyjaśnić?
<bastetmilo> a trzeci ma żal, że to nie on ma opa, chociaż tak dużo pisał.
<BlessJah> gjm: miałeś chamie złoty róg
<karoles> hmm
<karoles> warty Opów 24/7  ; D?
<gjm> BlessJah: dzięki za cytat, zmienił wiele w moim życiu
<bastetmilo> bawcie się dobrze
<BlessJah> cytat miał wyjaśnić, bo mogłeś nie skojarzyć parafrazy "cham z samym sznurem lata"
<sauevaem> BlessJah, aż przez ciebie musiałem posłuchać jak Niemen to śpiewa
<gjm> ale nie rozumiem do czego nawiązujesz
<BlessJah> do twojej utraty opa
<BlessJah> do czego mogę nawiązywać?
<BlessJah> chama nie bierz do siebie
<Voldenet> gjm: ja bym też chciał opa
<Voldenet> jestem grzeczny, przestrzegam zasad
<Voldenet> i w ogóle nie trolluję
<gjm> bosz, split mi zabrał opa, wielkie halo
<Voldenet> zły facet z tego splita
<gjm> tak
<gjm> ja po co mi to było?
<gjm> s/ja/i
<BlessJah> ale nie negujesz mojego zdania o popisie drugiego opa?
<gjm> trochę tak, nie mam zamiaru wczytywać sie w backloga, ale wydaje mi się że trzeba być konsekwentnym
<BlessJah> quiet nalezal sie czy nie - op sie nie myli
<BlessJah> jak na meczu
<gjm> a tu wystarczy małe stwierdzenie o cenzurze i już wymięka
<tajwanuser> branoc
<BlessJah> ale op z zmieniajacy zdanie
<sauevaem> BlessJah, to hokej, sędzia poprosił o sprawdzenie nagrania i bramki jednak nie uznano
<gjm> jakie wzniosłe metafory
<BlessJah> nie nazwałbym porównania tej sytuacji do meczu wzniosłą metaforą
<gjm> nie nazwałbym tego porównaniem <:
<gjm> chyba powinienem zacząć używać tagów <ironia></ironia>
<Voldenet> irc ma ciąg bitów do tego
<BlessJah> no wlasnie nie
<BlessJah> przez irca nie widac jak rozmowca morde cieszy
<BlessJah> to mnie zmylilo
<Voldenet> \x02\x08
<Voldenet> ironia
<Voldenet> masz o
<Voldenet> i na ircu wtedy wyświetla się kolorem ironii
<gjm> szkoda że wyłączyli kolorki ;>
<Voldenet> A...
<Voldenet> to dlatego nie widać
<Voldenet> a wysłałeś, tak?
<gjm> niom
<gjm> <:
<Voldenet> w sumie masz opa
<Voldenet> ;>
<Voldenet> mogłeś na chwilę wyłączyć
<gjm> w sumie nie
<lisu> re
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-20
<gjm> bry :>
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> jak tak patrze na to ubuntu, to mi sie podoba
<sysek> moze zainstaluje na starym kompie ubu
<bastetmilo> No proszę jak ładnie mnie obgadaliście.
<bastetmilo> Ale jednemu ciołkowi z drugim go głowy nie przyszło, że w 4 minuty mogłam się porozumieć z panem z q i dogadać.
<bastetmilo> Nie. Oczywiście, że nie. Najlepiej nie wiedzieć i gadać głupoty.
<bastetmilo> eh. Tak w ogóle to dzień dobry. Miałam dziś szczwany plan przyjechać wcześniej do pracy, ale się tramwaj rozkraczył na środku skrzyżowania.
<Ashiren> aww
<bastetmilo> i przez objazd nie jechałam przez przystanek, na którym wsiada śliczna dziewczyna :<
<Ashiren> :O
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<Wizard> cześć Ashiren
<DaZ> hejeczka misiaczki
<Wizard> cześć DaZio
<bastetmilo> hello Wizard
<Wizard> hello kitty ;[
<Wizard> fajnie wiedzieć, że dziewczyny też się oglądają za ślicznymi dziewczynami
<bastetmilo> za taką ślicznotką cięzko jest się nie obejrzeć ;)
<bastetmilo> ale nie wiem czy pobije w moim personalnym rankignu blondynkę z mojej wsi
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> bastetmilo, :D
<sauevaem> o/
<bastetmilo> pierwsza kawa wypita, czas brać się do pracy... dobrze że dziś piątek
<sauevaem> kawa, świetny pomysł
<bastetmilo> cześć sauevaem
<sauevaem> cześć
<sauevaem> jak sobie zaraz zrobię taką dobrą americano to będziecie zazdrościć, że nie jesteście mną
<sauevaem> teraz 4 dni weekendu, żeby tylko jutro pogoda była
<sauevaem> aż sobie zaraz w mojej piwnicy posprzątam
<bastetmilo> no tak. Niektórym to się powodzi. Kawe mają dobrą i jeszcze weekend długi przed długim weekendem.
<sauevaem> pogadamy za rok o powodzeniu
<sauevaem> jak spierdolę z tego mieszkania w bloku albo je wyremontuję
<karoles> bloki ssa
<bastetmilo> sauevaem: móglbyś nie przeklinać?
<sauevaem> bastetmilo, zapomniałem, że jesteś opem i, że to przekleństwo
<sauevaem> może to zły kanał
<sauevaem> ale jak piszę takie zdanie
<sauevaem> to stawiam przecinek przed i czy przed że?
<cojack> o/
<cojack> \o
<cojack> \o/
<cojack> piontek!
<cojack> dobra, co by nie bylo ze juz weekend
<cojack> fajeczka, kaweczka -> lanie brazu!
<cojack> bastetmilo: chcesz fajny ficzer w js?
<cojack> paczaj
<cojack> (function(){return this;})()
<cojack> czasami sie przydaje jak nie ma jak sie dobrac do glownego drzewa DOM
<bastetmilo> Ozil: ping
<mati75> DaZ: ty szatanie
<mati75> DaZ: <otwieracz> mam szatanśki plan  <DaZ> zacznisz uzywac ubuntu ? :F  <otwieracz> nie aż tak szatanśki...
<mati75> na bashu siedzi
 * mati75 wywalil
<mati75> while true; do eject && sleep 1 && eject -t; done
<mati75> <3
<pakos> Fetched 299 kB in 3min 59s (1,249 B/s) - weekend ;o
<cojack> a mojego suchara o vimie na bashu nie zatwierdzili -_-
<ju-rek> siemano
<BlessJah> ju-rek: kope lat
<ju-rek> no raczej
<ju-rek> co tam słychać na najlepszym kanale swiata :D
<BlessJah> zobacz ile opow
<BlessJah> jak kroliki :D
<ju-rek> hehehee
<jacekowski> ju-rek: dawno cie nie widzialem
<ju-rek> nie pa,iętam hasła ciekawe czy moj działa
<ju-rek> siemka jacek
<ju-rek> jak tam w kraju wiecznych mgieł?
<jacekowski> susza
<ju-rek> nie pada? dziwne
<jacekowski> male opady byly przez ostatni rok ponad
<jacekowski> i oglosili ograniczenia w zuzyciu wody
<ju-rek> to teraz  na kartki?
<jacekowski> hosepipe ban
<jacekowski> w uproszczeniu, nie uzywac wezy ogrodowych
<ju-rek> aha
<jacekowski> podobno ma wystarczec
<BlessJah> mandaty wystawiaja?
<jacekowski> ale ciekawiej zeby bylo
<ju-rek> ale to gruntoe tak się osuszyły?
<BlessJah> czy to tylko zalecenie?
<jacekowski> ju-rek: tak
<jacekowski> BlessJah: niby moga wystawiac mandaty
<jacekowski> ju-rek: gruntowe, jeziora, rzeki
<DaZ> no patrzcie, jestem na baszu
<DaZ> co to sie porobiło
<ju-rek> no to już lipa
<BlessJah> cos jak z piciem? jak bedziesz grzeczny i nie dasz sie zlapac?
<ju-rek> DaZ, ty zawsze byłeś na bashu :D
<DaZ> daz site:bash.org.pl - did not match any documents. :c
<jacekowski> BlessJah: mozna dalej ogrodek sobie podlac jak bedziesz zapierdalal z konewka
<DaZ> i nie jestem na bashu, jestem na zsh :f
<ju-rek> a ja właśnie próbuję się naj..ać
<DaZ> wtg!
<DaZ> ino wcześnie coś
<BlessJah> i nie chcesz pic sam, wiec wbiles na kanal?
<ju-rek> po robocie już
<ju-rek> no zawsze ktoś tu walił ognia
<ju-rek> a teraz lipa jakaś
<ju-rek> Stirlitz_, pijesz?
<ju-rek> śpi pijany :D
<BlessJah> m477 ostatnimi czasy nawet trzezwieje
<lisu|> Re
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak Cie strasznie boli że mam opa? Mogę Ci go oddać, jak tak bardzo chcesz.
<jacekowski> to oddaj
<ju-rek> no fucha jak ch..
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: oddam jak powie że chce.
<cojack> wieje sandalem!
<cojack> gdzie jest panx
<bastetmilo> no i pieknie, znów się w zagnieżdżoną nawigacje wpakowałam :/
<cojack> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3xfGMrXvYc&feature=relmfu /o
<cojack> \o
<cojack> o/
<cojack> \o/
<cojack> o//
<EsmD> yo
<cojack> bastetmilo: polej brazem i jedziem dalej
<EsmD> zabrzmialo jak "przynies mi piwo, kobieto"
<bastetmilo> z rozrywek III piętra: dziś wszyscy słyszeli jak bardzo bastetmilo lubi Prestashop.
<cojack> ja postawilem 3 sklepy na prestashop
<gjm> bry
<bastetmilo> cojack: gratulacje
<cojack> bastetmilo: ?
<grek> wie ktos moze czy jest jakis plugin albo mozliwosc wylaczenia grupowania w pidginie
<grek> zeby wszystykie kontaktyu byly razem
<grek> i wtedy sobie posortowac,  mam z kilku komunikatorow polaczone ladnie dziala ale nie idzie nic znalesc rozwijaz zwijac
<bastetmilo> cojack: że postawiłeś 3 sklepy na preście.
<tajwanuser> cze
<Morfeusz888> cześć
<cojack> bastetmilo: aha
<bastetmilo> cojack: ale jakie masz wrażenie po pracy z Prestą?
<cojack> panel admina mogli by napisac lepiej
<cojack> bo tam sie szablony robi zalosnie
<cojack> hooki sa posrane
<cojack> mogliby to lepiej rozganizowac
<cojack> reszta ujdzie, idzie wyczaic co gdzie jest po chwili
<gjm> ja to mam farta, albo i nie mam
<jacekowski> Downloaded: 329 files, 80G in 14h 25m 13s (1.58 MB/s)
<jacekowski> hehe
<TheNumb> jacekowski: uuuuu
<m477> co
<TheNumb> jacekowski: warez wyczuwam
<gjm> weź, wpędzasz mnie w kompleksy
<jacekowski> ni
<m477> jakie oburzenie nalg
<m477> ee
<jacekowski> backup
<Wizard> cojack, już masz -q?
<BlessJah> wygląda na to, że nie ma
<BlessJah> choć...
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> cześć gjm
 * Wizard zajęty :(
<BlessJah> nadal wyciszony
<Wizard> jutro kolokwium i laborki :(
<BlessJah> a tam
<BlessJah> ja mam w czasie majówki i juwenaliów pierdyliona zaliczeń
<Wizard> wciąż nie mogę poza tym znaleźć linuksa, który by mi odpowiadał na puderniczce asusa
<Wizard> na majówkę jadę na żagle :>
<Wizard> a potem pewnie na działkę do ojca, trawę mu skoszę, będzie zadowolony
<Wizard> o, ktoś nowy
<Wizard> cześć sauevaem
<bastetandroid> Nowy i jaki zadziorny
<m477> ;o
<Wizard> bastetandroid, a co popsuł?
<lisu> re
<Wizard> lisu!
<Wizard> kopę lat!
<Wizard> jak tam łindołsy?
<lisu> pół wieku
<lisu> Wizard: nie szydź, nie moje to to
<bastetandroid> Tylko zwarzyl atmosfere ;)
<lisu> bastetandroid: ktoś tutaj androida sobie sprawił?
<bastetandroid> Od dawna mam
<bastetandroid> Nudze sie w busie
<lisu> e no to ja jestem przedszkolak w temacie, ale to co zakupiłem warte każdej złotówki jaka na to wydałem
<Wizard> a ja zaraz sobie zainstaluję xubuntu
<Wizard> lisu, a co zakupiłeś?
<Wizard> bo mi z pracy dali xperię x8 i jest do dupy :(
<lisu> Wizard: nie bawe sie xubuntu, debiana postaw
<Wizard> nie chcę debiana
<lisu> Wizard: tableta
<Wizard> tableta?
<Wizard> którego? tego z bierdonki?
<Wizard> ja myślałem, żeby sobie kupić :D
<bastetandroid> Lol
<Wizard> i zaflaszować go ubuntem
<Wizard> a co :D
<lisu> Wizard: z dup*y nie z biedronki, mam ICS'a :)
<lisu> pojemnościowy, 7 punktowy
<Wizard> nie wiem co to
<lisu> 1.2 ghz
<lisu> 512 ram
<Wizard> o rany
<lisu> no i za śmieszne pieniądze
<Wizard> tylko uważaj, bo ci mama majtek nie dopierze :>
<Wizard> oj
<Wizard> przepraszam, wypsnęło mi się :(
<lisu> <facepalm>
<BlessJah> burza we wrocławiu
<Wizard> wybacz lisu
<BlessJah> pierwsza odkąd tu jestem
<BlessJah> \o/
<lisu> BlessJah: o/
<lisu> powaga? burzowo tam?
<bastetandroid> Jak
<bastetandroid> Wyjedz
<BlessJah> lisu: to będzie pierwsza burza
<bastetandroid> Kuzwa. Krzywa ta a4
<lisu> u mnie piękna pogoda, odpaliłem dziś honde, sąsiadów wkurzyłem ;> nieco
<bastetandroid> Pieknie bylo jak musialam w biurze siedziec
<Wizard> bbl
<bastetandroid> Sloneczko, drzewka pod oknem kwitna
<bastetandroid> Burali z kamisu dra sie dwa razy glosniej
<bastetandroid> Buraki
<lisu> no dobra dość, czas podłubać troche, bo zaległości się porobiły
<bastetandroid> Ja jutro zaczynam nadrabiac
<bastetandroid> Erm. BJ nadal massz ignora na mnie?
<BlessJah> lisu: gdzie dłubać będziesz?
<lisu> BlessJah: w pokoju, konkretnie monitor naprawiać, bo juz od tygodnia obiecuje ze zrobie
<BlessJah> rozłożyłem stopklatkę
<BlessJah> :/
<lisu> bastetmilo: jak w androidzie zrobić, aby mi sie pdfy otwierały innym progsem do pdfów niż adobe, bo on to ssie
<lisu> bastetmilo: zapomnij, juz mam
<lisu> o kurde
<lisu> -a nie wazne
<m477> browarek
<lisu> m477: oooo kurde, dobry pomysł
<m477> trzeba sie czyms kilinowac, no nie :)
<m477> a tak serio to mma straszna migrene ;/
<lisu> m477: juz, czy jeszcze?
<m477> lisu: ja mam impreze cale zycie, nie ma juz czy jeszcze :)
<lisu> o0
<m477> a tak serio, to strasznie wytyrany jestem po kwasie
<Wizard> m477, cześć!
<gjm> tyś kwas na oczy widział, solny chyba
<Wizard> węglowy, jak wyciągał mineralną z lodowki
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> nałęczowianką się tak naczepał
<BlessJah> octowy, cytrynowy, ortofosforowy, tego w cholerę jest w kuchni i okolicach
<Wizard> askorbinowy!
<Wizard> to jest narkotyk, w żółtych tabletkach, gorzkich w smaku
<Wizard> i jazadaaa!
<BlessJah> nie są gorzkie
 * BlessJah ma niezłe odloty po endorfinie
<BlessJah> dobrze że spokojny raczej jestem, bo mogłby być srogo
<jacekowski> siarkowy to dopiero odlot jest
<jacekowski> jak sie nawdychasz
<Ashiren> enforfine? a jak ja wytwarzasz?
<Ashiren> (if you know what i mean face)
<BlessJah> twarz?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: takie pytanie. Mogę się zrzec opa na rzecz kogoś innego?
<bastetmilo> ah. zapomniałabym
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> co się dzieje?
<jacekowski> malpy sie bawia
<BlessJah> no właśnie...
<gjm> bastetmilo: ?
<bastetmilo> gjm: fałszywcu
<Wizard> o_O
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wczoraj basretmilo +q na kilka minut dawała
<gjm> O_o
<BlessJah> zdecydować się nie mogła
<BlessJah> *bastetmilo
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> o co loto?
<bastetmilo> bardzo mnie zabolała taka krytyka
<gjm> bastetmilo: a tobie o co chodzi?
<Wizard> czemu gjm nie może mieć opa i czemu jest fałszywcem?
<Wizard> aa, to bastetmilo, nie wiedziałaś?
<BlessJah> wartka akcja
<Wizard> zaraz jak dostajesz +o to wszyscy na ciebie wjeżdżać zaczynają
 * BlessJah nie nadąża
<Wizard> nie przejmuj się
<BlessJah> mowa o mnie?
<BlessJah> :]
<Wizard> ja już jestem żydem, chujem, dziadem, dziwką i jeszcze paroma!
<Wizard> :|
<Wizard> to czekajcie, ja się teraz zbanuję i będzie ok
<gjm> beka roku rzekłbym gdyby to nie było po prostu głupie
<BlessJah> Wizard: zostań
<BlessJah> każdy cyrk potrzebuje tresera
<gjm> BlessJah: chyba chodzi o naszą rozmowę jak poszła
<Wizard> ja nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> Wizard: dobra, to będziesz magikiem
<BlessJah> gjm: rozmowę tu na kanale czy gdzieś na query?
<gjm> ale nie kumam, przecież to ty miałeś wątpliwości
<gjm> a gadałem kiedyś z tobą na query?
<BlessJah> myślałem, że rozmowę twoją i bastet masz na myśli
<gjm> nie, jak +q zdjęła po ~4 min.
<BlessJah> już przewijam nagrania
<BlessJah> ale ty nic takiego nie powiedziałeś wtedy
<gjm> ale to kobieta jest
<BlessJah> no jest
<tajwanuser> cze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no i co uczyniles?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: trzeba bylo opa mi dac
<jacekowski> i bysmy tejkovera zrobili
<BlessJah> trzeba było mówić, że chcesz
<jacekowski> nie zdazylem
<BlessJah> nie zrobili, na chanservie siedzi jedna osoba chyba
<__Grabarz__> Witam. Da radę dogadać się tu po polsku? Od angielskiego już palce bolą :-P
<Psotnick> Da radę
<gjm> i don't know what does it mean
<Psotnick> Dlatego jest *-pl
<gjm> Psotnick: kurde, popsułeś :<
<Wizard> cześć __Grabarz__
<Psotnick> gjm: Ty trolluchu!
<Psotnick> Wizard++;
<__Grabarz__> To git :-D. Już trochę mnie męczy szukanie jakichś wiadomości po angielsku :-P
<Wizard> cześć Psotnick
<Wizard> cóż, po polsku google też sporo wypluwa
<Psotnick> Cześć Wizard
<__Grabarz__> Mam takie pytanie o bibliotekę Qt. Czy są jakieś repozytoria, żeby mieć wersję 4.8? Widzę, że oficjalne zatrzymały się na 4.7
<Wizard> hmm.. Qt jest w 12.04, iirc
<Wizard> ale sprawdź na packages.ubuntu.com
<BlessJah> __Grabarz__: po co ci 4.8?
<__Grabarz__> Pisałem program z Qt i szukałem klas do odtwarzania wideo. W 4.8 trochę to zmienili.
<Psotnick> Nie wie ktoś czy jest jakiś kanał, gdzie siedzą ludzie od wszelkiego rodzaju smartphone'ów?
<Wizard> Psotnick, nie
<Wizard> __Grabarz__, aż sprawdzę
<Psotnick> Meh ;/ Nie znajdę telefonu dla siebie, no nie ma takiej opcji po prostu...
<Wizard> __Grabarz__, tak, 4.8 jest 2 12.04, które wychodzi za parę dni
<Wizard> także możesz się wstrzymać
<Wizard> ja używałem wideo w QMLu na 4.7, działało na ubuntu, windowsie i symbianie
<Wizard> nawet na starszych symbianach
<__Grabarz__> No widzisz. Szkoda tylko, że nie dorzucą 4.8 do poprzednich wersji.
<Wizard> w backportach nie ma
<salvadhor> a po co się wstrzymywać, 12.04 już teraz działa i ma qt 4.8 :)
<Wizard> ale to sobie update zrobisz
<Wizard> salvadhor, no ja bym się wstrzymał
<salvadhor> __Grabarz__: wielu by widziało takiego backporta
<__Grabarz__> No nic, poczeka się najwyżej. W 4.7 więcej zabawy jest
<salvadhor> Wizard: no widzisz, a ja o nie wiedziałem o tym wstrzymywaniu i mi  działa :)
<Wizard> choćby dlatego, że zawsze tuż przed wydaniem jest 600MB aktualizacji ;P
<salvadhor> no tak, to jakiś argument
<__Grabarz__> Dotychczas nie mogłem narzekać, bo wszystko działało w 4.7, ale jak przyszło do napisania odtwarzacza wideo, to trochę problemu się zrobiło.
<salvadhor> __Grabarz__: ale po co odtwarzacz, stwórz komposera video, odtwarzaczy już jest od groma
<salvadhor> by nie napisać: w sroc
<salvadhor> a nawet i więcej
<__Grabarz__> Tak wiem ;-) . Na zajęcia miałem napisać odtwarzacz.
<salvadhor> aa
<Wizard> :D
<salvadhor> eh, kolejny przykład jakie  nietwórcze są ramy naszego systemu edukacji :)
<Wizard> salvadhor, mi kazali napisac w pracy
<Wizard> ale przynajmniej płacili ;)
<Wizard> pozatym Qt to czysta przyjemność
<Wizard> w porównaniu z Java EE, w którym rzeźbię na codzień
<salvadhor> kolega robił ostatnio certyfikat z javy
<salvadhor> i do dziś słabuje
<salvadhor> coś w tym jest
<__Grabarz__> Co do systemu edukacji, to rzeczywiście mógłbym coś na ten temat powiedzieć :-P . Ale co tam, wybór akurat padł na Qt wtedy
<salvadhor> __Grabarz__: zawsze mogli w .net, więc wiesz... pozostaje śpiewać alleluja :)
<__Grabarz__> salvadhor, nie mów mi o .net ;-) . U mnie na roku mam fanatyków .net. Dla nich wciąganie przycisków na formatkę to programowanie :-D . Ja chętnie nauczę się nowego języka, co mi tam... No ale są różni ludzie ;-)
<__Grabarz__> Już tyle się nasłuchałem od nich :-)
<salvadhor> niestety, czasy dziadowskie, to i sztuka programowania upada
<salvadhor> pozostaje pogratulować ci zacięcia
<Wizard> sztuka?
<Wizard> ci ludzie, co do pracy przychodzą, to nawet nie wiedzą, że to jest sztuka
<salvadhor> no ja jestem z czasu, gdy to była sztuka :)
<Wizard> dla nich, to jest kopiuj-wklej z googla
<__Grabarz__> Heh, a myślałem, że tylko ja pamiętam te czasy :-)
<Wizard> kretu, ping
<BlessJah> nawet nie mówcie o przegiąniu formatek
<salvadhor> Wizard: cóż, teraz programy pisze się na czas, a nie pod kątem optymalizacji i wydajności
<BlessJah> w MFC rzeźbię
<salvadhor> BlessJah: wspieramy cię :)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> i tak się ciesz, że nie w WinAPI
<BlessJah> nie mogę tego nazwać programowaniem, wg instrukcji powinienem przeciągnąć edit boksa na dialog, kliknąć PPM, Variable Wizard
<Wizard> mi kazali w tym robić na studiach
<BlessJah> ...
<BlessJah> Wizard: mi też będą kazali chyba
<Wizard> Wizard nie jest variable
<Wizard> Wizard jest cały czas ten sam!
<__Grabarz__> WInAPI na studiach? Lol, fajnie miałeś :-P
<Voldenet> lepsze winapi niż qt
<salvadhor> hehe
<BlessJah> Wizard: masz rację, jest "Add Variable..." i "Class Wizard..."
<__Grabarz__> Ja miałem C# w VS. Oczywiście prawie wszyscy zachwyceni.
<Voldenet> zresztą pisanie programów na czas, a nie pod względem wydajności to irytujące gówno
<BlessJah> Voldenet: na tym się zarabia pieniądze
<Voldenet> przez to nawet prosty program do ściągania napisów do filmów z internetu potrafi żreć 500M pamięci
<BlessJah> kup więcej pamięci
<Voldenet> BlessJah: moja płyta nie obsługuje więcej niż 16G
<BlessJah> tadam, tak oto napędzasz gospodarkę
<__Grabarz__> Czasami C# na zajęciach używam, jak trzeba mały programik raz dwa stworzyć.
<Voldenet> C# jest fajny
<Voldenet> taki dla debili
<Voldenet> :D
<salvadhor> eh, to było jak wczoraj, gdy rajcowałem się audio-playerami  które nie pożerały więcej niż 10MB
<Voldenet> C++ dla debili
<__Grabarz__> Ej, dajcie spokój :-P
<__Grabarz__> Widzę, że zaraz zacznie się wojna ;-)
<Voldenet> to ja już wolę perla
<Voldenet> i szybko się pisze
<Voldenet> i lekki
<__Grabarz__> To ty programujesz coś w perlu???
<Voldenet> i przenośny
<Voldenet> __Grabarz__: prawie wszystko
<Voldenet> napiprojekt żarł mi za dużo ramu, napisałem to samo w perlu
<__Grabarz__> Nooo proszę.
<Voldenet> teraż je 100kilobajtów
<Voldenet> :D
<__Grabarz__> Czyli jestem normalny :-D !!!
<__Grabarz__> Bez kitu, po paru latach na tych... dziwnych studiach myślałem, że programiści NIE-C# wymarli :-P
<salvadhor> ee, no co ty
<salvadhor> stara wiara nie umiera
<salvadhor> po prostu mniej programuje a więcej piwa spożywa :)
<Voldenet> __Grabarz__: C jest na topie nadal
<Voldenet> nie C++
<Voldenet> nie C#
<Voldenet> nie Java
<Voldenet> Goły C
<Voldenet> java jest druga, trzeci cpp
<__Grabarz__> salvadhor . Po zajęciach z systemów wbudowanych  z panem z Białorusi aż chciałóby się nawalić :-)
<__Grabarz__> chciałoby*
<salvadhor> :)
<__Grabarz__> Jak ktoś studiował informatykę w podlaskiem to nawet wie co to za pan :-P
<salvadhor> widocznie geniusz
<salvadhor> geniusz nikt nie docenia :)
<Voldenet> oj tam, geniusz to 1%
<Voldenet> 95% sukcesu to praca
<Voldenet> gdyby Euler nie liczył przez pół życia, to by nic nie wymyślił
<__Grabarz__> Chyba więcej na ircu powinienem siedzieć, tu są jacyś "ludzie" :-)
<Voldenet> Ja tam jestem geniuszem
<Voldenet> mam pamięć muzyczną jak Mozart i słuch absolutny
<salvadhor> Voldenet: czyli metoda na ruski czołg :)
<Voldenet> ale zostałem informatykiem i nie korzystam z geniuszu
<Voldenet> == nigdy nie będę sławny
<Voldenet> ale czy na pewno?
<Voldenet> A może zostanę sławnym informerem jak wymyślę jakiś protokół lepszy od diffiego-hellmana?
<salvadhor> Voldenet: a if to słyszysz jako cis czy gis?/
<Ashiren> wymysl jakies iGowno to bedziesz slawny
<salvadhor> bo mi ostatnio dzwoni w uchu
<Voldenet> Ashiren: no widzisz, Jobs był sławny, a nie był jakimś geniuszem mocno
<__Grabarz__> Albo zostań prezesem M$hit
<Voldenet> tylko zapieprzał
<Voldenet> salvadhor: nie jestem synestetykiem
<Voldenet> nie słyszę napisów
<salvadhor> cudak
<salvadhor> dziwak
<Grisza>  witam . Mam Brisbane z walnietym kontrolerem termicznym - jakies solucje ?
<Voldenet> ...wymień kontroler termiczny?
<salvadhor> Grisza: walniej z lewej, walnij z prawej, wstrząśnij?
<Voldenet> a czym się to objawia, że masz kontroler termiczny zepsuty?
<Voldenet> źle wentylatorek pracuje?
<Voldenet> czy źle się wyświetla tylko?
<__Grabarz__> A co do cuda... kojarzycie VDPAU?
<salvadhor> __Grabarz__: tak
<__Grabarz__> Fajnie byłoby mieć tow VLC. Da się?
<__Grabarz__> Jak nie, to zostanie tylko SMPlayer...
<__Grabarz__> to w*
<Grisza> wy³¹cza siê komputer
<Grisza> bo niby dochodzi do 140 stopny C
<Voldenet> __Grabarz__: spokojnie, będzie w VLC
<Grisza> zdejmuje socket ,dotykam ---nawet nie parzy
<Grisza> 50 C
<krisss117> Beep
<krisss117> cześc
<karoles> Czemu jak wpisuje mysql -h [host] -u [user] -p[password] te gówno chce mnie łączyć do localhosta ;/?
<Grisza> co zostaje ?? klejenie socketu paskami ?
<Grisza> <Grisza> wylaczenie czujnika w biosie ?
<krisss117> pytnaie czy znacie moze jakiś dodatek do Ubuntu, żebym miał na ekranie (GNOME) informacje o aukcjach obserwowanych na allegro
<karoles> krisss117: do conky nikt czegos takiego nie wykodził?
<salvadhor> __Grabarz__: ja tam nie wiem, ale u mnie GPU accel jest w opcjach :)
<Grisza> wkladam inny procek Athlon 3000  -----dziala ok
<__Grabarz__> Ale to VDPAU? Ja to włączyłem i średnio
<krisss117> szukam i nie widzę :/
<salvadhor> na wiki piszą, że niby ma być
<salvadhor> ma to być
<Grisza> zmniejszenie taktowania ?
<__Grabarz__> Trzeba pokombinować. Wszystko w HD wychodzi teraz
<Grisza>  czy taki procek na innych plytach bedzie dzialal ?
<__Grabarz__> [pornuchy szczególnie :-P ]
<Grisza> wloze go do innej plyty z gorszymi podzespolami ...wylacze czujnik w biosie i zostawie na godzine .
<kretu> Wizard: pong
<Grisza> pytanie jest jakies polecenie /program obojetnie co ktore obciazy na max cpu pod linuxem ?
<kretu> java
<kretu> ;-]
<Psotnick> :(){ :|:& };:
<Psotnick> Słyszałem, że dobrze obciąża ;D
<kretu> permanentnie
<kretu> Psotnick: a pryszczolki tutaj przypadkiem nie banowały za takie rzeczy?
<Grisza> jakie polecenie obciazy cpu na max pod linuxem ?
<Grisza> z konsoli
<Psotnick> Pytał co obciąża max cpu
<Psotnick> To obciąży CPU w 100% :D
<kretu> Grisza: wklep co kolega wyżej wkleił
<Psotnick> Tylko, że system może się powiesić
<Grisza> musi obciazac stale przez 10 min
<Grisza> przynajmniej
<Psotnick> I nie da się wyłączyć za bardzo :D
<Grisza> pamietam ze bylo cos takiego
<Psotnick> możesz sobie odpalić miner btc ;)
<Grisza> konkretne polecenie
<Psotnick> Albo jakiś program możesz sobie napisać prosty, który będzie coś liczył
<Psotnick> Grisza: wielordzeniowy procesor?
<salvadhor> superpi dużo liczy
<julek> uslyszalem wlasnie piosenke Kazika pt. "plamy na sloncu"...
<julek> co ten czlowiek wyczynia...
<DaZ> co te śmieszki nie wymyślo? :f
<Psotnick> On tu chyba nawet nie patrzy
<sysek> ;)
<Grisza> napiszcie mi polecenie niewiem moze z rar tar zip ktore w kazdym distro obciazy na max cpu
<Voldenet> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null
<Voldenet> gorąco polecam
<Voldenet> rżnie cały jeden rdzeń
<Grisza> spytam inaczej ----jak zawiesic cpu na 100% ?
<Grisza> <Grisza> tak na szybko
<karoles> Grisza: GNU CHESS :P
<Diabelko> Grisza: zainstaluj javę, odpal 10 dokumentów libreoffice i trzy filmiku we fleszu
<Diabelko> polecam
<Voldenet> Grisza:
<Voldenet> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null
<Voldenet> do tego taskset
<Voldenet> i odpalasz każdą kopię dd na innym rdzeniu
<Voldenet> zrób sobie do tego skrypt
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> darade bootowac system linux z pendriva linux na dysku
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> gruba na pendrive chyba się da, a dalej to już łatwo
<foreste> bo bede mial kontroler sata bez opcji boot
<foreste> na pci
<foreste> bo na plycie glownej padl
<qermit> "A small penis is the biggest turn off for women.
<foreste> niemam dostepu do dysku wcale
<foreste> teraz na lapku jestem
<foreste> a plyty glownej nie oplaca mi wymieniac na pol roku
<Grisza> czym obicazyc cpu na 1--% pod linuxem ?
<Grisza> 100%
<qermit> Wizard: ping
<wujek> Grisza: stress
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> cpuburn
<jacekowski> albo jeszcze lepiej
<jacekowski> :(){ :|:& };:
<jacekowski> wpisz to w konsoli
<wujek> albo zrób paczkę z kompresją
<wujek> jacekowski: jak ma limity, to nie zadziała ;]
<Voldenet> 'czym obciążyć cpu'
<Voldenet> void main(){while(1);}
<Voldenet> albo prościej
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<Voldenet> a zresztą
<Voldenet> szkoda czasu
<jacekowski> bo to nie obciazy procesora calego
<Voldenet> jacekowski: no tak, jak ma kilka rdzeni to nie
<jacekowski> zapcha tylko pipeline
<jacekowski> nawet jednego rdzenia nie zapcha
<Voldenet> muszę sprawdzić
<jacekowski> zapcha pipeline ale ALU wszystkie sie beda nudzily
<Voldenet> a... w ten sposób
<Voldenet> żeby jeszcze wszystko wykorzystać do tego
<jacekowski> dlatego powstal cpuburn
<jacekowski> a w ogole, jakies ladne konsolowe cos do zarzadzania userami
<brzys> dobry
<brzys> ratujcie ! w kde przypadkiem wlaczylem 'pływające okna', jak to wylaczyc?
<Voldenet> 'pływające okna'?
<Voldenet> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Voldenet> i potem w compizconfig wyłączasz
<Voldenet> o ile to compiz robi
<brzys> nie posiadam compiza ;/
<brzys> to dziala bez pomocy 'wodotryskow'
<Voldenet> Ciekawe, ciekawe.
<Voldenet> Nie mam pojęcia.
<brzys> przeciez z tym to sie idzie za***, wszystko startuje zmaksymalizowane
<m477> :)
<brzys> a najgorsze jest to ze google nic nie wie
<brzys> nie wierze znalazlem!
<brzys> ustawienia -> zachowanie okia -> zawansowane -> kafelki
<m477> zzz
<termi> linux ma jakies cos czym moze odczytac minidumpa?
<termi> z windwosa?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-21
<brzys> reboot
<tajwanuser> cze
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<lisu> czesc, sie okaze, czy dobry
<Ashiren> przelazlem diablo w godzine :<
<bastetmilo> lisu: no dobrze dobrze. Ale miło by było jakby jednak był dobry :)
<buharin> zna tu ktos PHP
 * bastetmilo czasem patrzy na PHP 
<buharin> xD a dobra
<buharin> bastetmilo, PHP glupie bledy wyswietla ciezko sie polapac o co chodzi
<buharin> w Javie latwiej jest
<Ashiren> :O
<bastetmilo> buharin: na Jave się nie patrzę.
<bastetmilo> a co do błedów to wklejasz w google i zazwyczaj znajdujesz odpowiedź
<bastetmilo> ja tak robie :)
<buharin> nie bylo ;p
<bastetmilo> gorzej jest jak nie wywala błedu i nic nie wyświetla.
<buharin> nie wiem co wybrac
<buharin> poucz sie bo mam zaleglosci czy pojsc na sesje linuxowa
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie idź na sesje
<buharin> no fajne wyklady sa
<buharin> juz jeden opuscilem :P
<buharin> bastetmilo, w tym semestrze z jakimis czubami sie zwiazalem a to kodowanie w php takie nudne jest ze o zal
<bastetmilo> buharin: wiesz, mnie pisanie w PHP nie nudzi, ale nauka PHP już tak. Zazwyczaj jednak pisanie dostarcza sporo emocji :>
<buharin> bastetmilo, na 60 linijek jedyny kawalek ktory nie znalem jak napisac to 1 linijka
<buharin> a nie znam PHP w ogole :S
<buharin> jeszcze pisze durne klasy dla goscia ktory sam nie wie jak to ma wygladac
<bastetmilo> nie, no nie oszukujmy się. PHP do najtrudniejszych języków nie nalezy.
<bastetmilo> nawet ja ogarniam trochę PHP :>
<m477> zrobilem wczoraj melise bo usnac nie moglem, polozylem sie zeby poczekac az wystygnie i usnolem
<lisu> lol
<bastetmilo> jaki z tego wniosek? Melisa pomaga zasnąć :)
<lisu> m477: czyli podziałała
<m477> tak
<m477> bo wypilem ja dopiero rano
<psesq> o/
<denysonique> bastetmilo: nie tykaj php
<denysonique> jak juz to Express.js
<denysonique> http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
<denysonique> tzn buharin ↑
<denysonique> ech
<denysonique> nie przeczytalem chyba wszystkiego
<bastetmilo> denysonique: niestety ja sie od PHP nie uwolnię ;)
<denysonique> bastetmilo: to innych prac nie ma?
<bastetmilo> denysonique: prac?
<denysonique> jobs
<denysonique> inaczej
<bastetmilo> znaczy mam zmienić zawód/prace, zeby tylko nie pracowac z PHP?
<bastetmilo> nie uważasz, że to lekko śmieszne?
<denysonique> <bastetmilo> denysonique: niestety ja sie od PHP nie uwolnię ;)
<denysonique> co jest smiesznego w tym?
<bastetmilo> Nie, smieszne jest Twoje "to innych prac nie ma?"
<denysonique> no a nie ma?
<bastetmilo> czyli zmienić prace tylko dlatego, że PHP nie jest najlepszym jezykiem programowania?
<denysonique> no tak, jesli cos jest nie przyjemne to lepiej robic cos co jest przyjemniejsze, nie?
<bastetmilo> czy ja narzekam na PHP?
<denysonique> bastetmilo> denysonique: niestety ja sie od PHP nie uwolnię ;)
<denysonique> chyba tak
<bastetmilo> Czy ja narzekam na swoją pracę? Która nawiasem mówiąc daje mi ogromną satysfakcje...
<bastetmilo> denysonique: zauwazyłeś ";)"
<bastetmilo> ?
<BlessJah> denysonique: sugerujesz zastapienie php javascriptem?
<denysonique> BlessJah: pewnie
<BlessJah> wiesz, ze sie nie da?
<BlessJah> gdybys RoRa albo jakies django
<denysonique> BlessJah: Wiesz ze nie wiesz ze sie da?
<BlessJah> jedno pytanie, gdzie sie wykonuje php a gdzie js
<denysonique> mozna nawet ten sam kod uzyc w przegladarce co na serwrze
<denysonique> BlessJah: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nodejs
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> piszesz w tym serwer i cala aplikacje
<BlessJah> nie strone
<BlessJah> to troszke inne rzeczy, ale jak sie uprzesz...
<denysonique> BlessJah: strone w Express.js
<BlessJah> denysonique: tylko ile hostingow wspiera toto?
<BlessJah> pytam, bo nie wiem
<denysonique> oraz nawet html mozna pisac w JS a dokladniej w Coffee
<denysonique> CoffeeKup
<denysonique> BlessJah: Heroku oraz jakis tam jeden
<denysonique> ja mam zamiar cos dopiero napisac w node
<denysonique> dotychczas glownie Rails
<BlessJah> dobra, ja tyram na sesje linuksowa
<bastetmilo> denysonique: to jak napiszesz, to pokaż, co?
<BlessJah> bedzie ktos z kanalu?
<denysonique> bastetmilo: tutaj zaczalem przykladowa appke: https://github.com/denysonique/tower.js-todo-example
<bastetmilo> i znów sie coś ciekawego odbywa we Wrocku, a ja się za późno dowiaduje. :/
<denysonique> a z jakiego miasta jestes bastetmilo?
<bastetmilo> ale middle party w Literatce?
<bastetmilo> denysonique: z Jawora.
<bastetmilo> Rysiek będzie mówił na sesji?! No pięknie.
<denysonique> co to za event?
<bastetmilo> http://sesjalinuksowa.net/
<bastetmilo> o. Ale jutro sobie pojade na „Inicjatywa Semantic Web”
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: oj oj
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: fajne wykłady są na sesji <:
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: na szczęście jak zwykle nagrywają i będą materiały na stronie.
<bastetmilo> widzę. Może się jednak zwleke rano z wyra i przyjade.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: sesja jest zawsze we Wrocławiu.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: mówisz? Pewnie w zeszłym roku widziałam, ale zapomniałam :)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: zapraszam za rok na 10 sesję :D
<TheNumb> Albo jeszcze jutro :P
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: tak myślę, żeby jutro jeszcze wpaść.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: może za rok jakąś prezentację zrobisz <:
<bastetmilo> ta. Jasne :)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: czemu nie? :D
<bastetmilo> erm... Bo się nie znam :)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: nie musi być konkretnie o linuksach D
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: zobacz sobie jaka jest w tym roku agenda.
<TheNumb> :P
<gjm> Wizard: dzięki, cześć btw
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<gjm> http://www65.zippyshare.com/v/63607396/file.html ← ale pro remiks zrobiłem ;>
<Wizard> o boże..
<bastetmilo> borzewidzisziniegrzmisz
<gjm> wiem wiem, prawie jak Guetta <:
<TheNumb> co to?
<TheNumb> Nie mam jak przesłuchać
<TheNumb> Serio takie straszne?
<bastetmilo> serio
<TheNumb> To ja może to usunę z dysku...
<gjm> hihi, chyba przesadziłem trochę
<bastetmilo> Muszę przyznać, że coraz bardziej podoba mi się to robi grafik z mojej pracy. Chyba kupie nawet jego płytę.
<BlessJah> hej Wizard
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jestes na sesji?
<bastetmilo> chociaż hiphop skonczyl sie dla mnie na Paktofonice
<m477> witam
<Wizard> dla mnie (na szczęście) nigdy się nie zaczął
<Wizard> m477,
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ta
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a co?
<m477> Wizard: ?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: wybieram sie na perfor ance tuning
<TheNumb> BlessJah: uuuuuu
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> lepiej sie zwijaj i uciekaj jak najdalej
<BlessJah> :)
<bastetmilo> zaraz, TheNumb jak tam jesteś, to znaczy że się jutro widzimy? ;)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: ja tam będę raczej tylko z rana ;z
<BlessJah> jest ktos jeszcze z kanalu?
<bastetmilo> ah. No szkoda.
<TheNumb> Później niestety muszę się ulotnić na obiad do babci...
<BlessJah> TheNumb: wroclawianin?
<bastetmilo> mam szczwany plan zjawic sie na 11.00
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: to czekaj - a co robisz 13-14 lipca?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: aye.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: możliwe, że wakacjuję się.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: bo robimy zlot kanału we Wrocławiu :)
<TheNumb> Hmmm...
<TheNumb> Nie wiem jak wypadają mi wakacje ;f
<TheNumb> To nie zależy ode mnie w 100%.
<TheNumb> Jeśli będę we Wrocławiu to się pojawię.
<bastetmilo> Rozumiem.
<BlessJah> Quintasan!
<BlessJah> a nie, on przed matura sprzata w pokoju pewnie
<Szatan> pewnie szuka białych skarpetek
<BlessJah> bialych???
<BlessJah> to jakis przesad?
<Szatan> niee
<Szatan> bo nie chce być facetem w czerni :D
<BlessJah> piszesz mature w tym roku?
<Szatan> ja już mam dawno maturę
 * m477 je sobie pyszne kiwi
<Trauben> witam
<gjm> witaj
<Trauben> w jaki sposób wyłączyć czujnik temperatury w biosie ?
<gjm> lulz, normalnie
<gjm> jeżeli jest taka opcja
<Trauben> włąśnie w tym nie mam takiej w power mgmnt
<Trauben> mam na innej opcje ignore
<Trauben> a tutaj to niewiem M2Ne Asus
<Trauben> niewiem jaka to może być opcja
<Trauben> jeśli procek ma uszkodzony kontroler terminczny nie da się go jakoś zupdatować ?
<gjm> co 'zupdatować'?
<Trauben> podobno pozostaje tylko wymiana
<Trauben> procesora
<Trauben> niewiem wprowadzic jakas poprawke do biosu
<Trauben> nie mam pojecia dlatego pytam
<gjm> widać że nie masz pojęcie, nie da się
<gjm> a czemu chcesz go wyłączyć?
<Trauben> bo jest zepsuty
<Trauben> ten w cpu
<Trauben> niewiem czy nie mam wiekszego od ciebie
<Trauben> bo znam kilka odpowiedzi na to pytanie
<Trauben> ktore zadaje
<Trauben> ale ciekawi mnie inne zdanie
<gjm> widać, 'czujnik w cpu', ciekawe od kiedy?
<Trauben> wpisz w google czujnik temperatury
<Trauben> w cpu
<Trauben> chyba że kontroler to dla ciebie co innego niz czujnik
<Trauben> chyba nigdy o czyms takim nie slyszałeś
<Szatan> wiecie
<gjm> osiwieję tutaj
<Szatan>  Trauben dostał bana na #gentoo-pl
<Trauben> heheh
<gjm> nie dziwię się
<Trauben> jakis palant zaczal sie rzucac bo ma opa
<Trauben> miał
<Trauben> więc mu odpowiedziałem krótko
<gjm> ciesz się że mi jeszcze Wizard nie oddał :>
<gjm> też bym ci krótko odpowiedział
<Trauben> sami krwa przyzwoici ludzie...
<gjm> coś mi te 'krwa' przypomina, hmm...
<gjm> kklimonda: mogę cię prosić?
<Trauben> nie ma innej rady zajep krwa skrwieli ! jak śpiewał NAS
<Szatan> Zdenerwowana blondynka krzyczy do boya hotelowego:
<Szatan> -pan sobie myśli, że jak jestem ze wsi to można mnie wsadzić do takiego małego pokoju?
<Szatan> -niech się pani uspokoi. Jedziemy dopiero windą.
<Szatan> hahaha :D
<gjm> Wizard: ping
<m477> hahhahaha
<m477> NOT.
<Trauben> niewiem czy kotroler termiczny jest możliwy do naprawienia bez fizycznej ingerencjii w cpu
<gjm> to na pewno on
<Trauben> i co teraz z takim prockiem zrobić ?
<m477> weź przecinak i mlotek
<gjm> niech zgadnę, to Athlon
<Trauben> czy to mozliwe ze pola stykowe na cpu moga zasniedzieć ?
<m477> jak trzymasz komputer pod woda
<Trauben> na sockecie i procku raczej nie ma przerw - dobrze przylega . Poniewaz inny procesor na tym samym sockecie nie grzeje sie
<Trauben> zreszta zastanawiam sie co robic w tym przypadku bo kontroler jest bankowo uszkodzony
<Trauben> Brisbane tak miały
<Trauben> to mnie zastanawia że sprzedawali to gwno po pare stów
<gjm> przelutuj z drugiego
<Trauben> i nie znaleźli solucjii oprócz piłowania i modowania socketu ,procka ?
<Trauben> i zabawy z napięciami
<Trauben> najepsze modele athlon x2 64
<Psotnick> Szukam możliwie najmniejszej dystrybucji z jajkiem 3.2, poleci ktoś coś?
<Psotnick> Albo innego niż hroot sposobu odzyskania GRUBa
<Trauben> psotinck sprobuj hirens boot
<gjm> Psotnick: czemu nie chroot?
<gjm> co już popsułeś?
<Psotnick> do chroota potrzebuję jajka 3.2 albo 3.0, nie wiem w sumie
<Trauben> ktory powinien mieć każdy amator działań na dysku
<Psotnick> Ale z 2.6 się nie da..
<qermit> gjm: widze ze ktos cie juz odciszył
<gjm> qermit: Srizard. możesz mi oddać opa?
<Trauben> nie chodzi o odzyskanie ale zainstalowanie nowego
<Psotnick> no tak, tak
<Psotnick> Wiadomo o co chodzi w sumie :D
<Szatan> Psotnick: eh, debian?
<Psotnick> Postawiłem windblowsa..
<Szatan> Psotnick: patrz na debian live cd/usb
<Psotnick> Debian ma 3.2?
<gjm> Psotnick: czemu ci jajko nie pasuje? ja używam livecd Ubuntu 10.10
<Psotnick> dobra, brb reboot
<Trauben> jak masz nagrywarkę wypal jakis live cd
<Szatan> Psotnick: ma, ale w backportach
<Psotnick> gjm: FATAL: kernel too old
<Psotnick> Dlatego mi jajko nie pasuje
<Psotnick> brb
<gjm> aż sprawdzę zaraz
<Szatan> Psotnick: arch?
<gjm> chyba tak
<m477> pora ugotowac obiadek =)
<Psotnick> Dobra, Super grub disk wcale nie jest taki super
 * gjm właśnie napoczyna schabowego z frytkami
<m477> fuj
<Szatan> eh, ja nie rozumiem co ludzie widzą w archu
<Psotnick> Wolałbym coś małego <100M
<Psotnick> Arch jest spoko
<Szatan> gentoo jest spoko
<gjm> w czoko jest spoko
<Psotnick> pedał :(
<Psotnick> Dobra, trudno, poczekam 40min
<BlessJah> który tam szukał minidistro, weź płytkę archa albo 12.04 one mają już 3.x
<BlessJah> i wtedy chrootuj
<Psotnick> Już kończę zasysać
<Psotnick> Ostatnie 2min
<BlessJah> ten trauben, to nasz koroviof od procków?
<BlessJah> znowu?
<gjm> tak
<Szatan> dKc: witaj :D
<BlessJah> pewnie będę żałował
<BlessJah> kij
<Psotnick> fix'd grub ;)
<BlessJah> ktoś ma doświadczenia z stawianiem systemu na flashach?
<BlessJah> jakie prędkości musi mieć pamięć, żeby to rozsądnie działało?
<denysonique> gentoo/arch/ubuntu wszystkie sa spoko
<Szatan> BlessJah: >20 MB/s
<denysonique> uzywalem
<BlessJah> kurcze trochę bida z SDHC powiedzmy 8GB i 20MBps zapisu
<Szatan> BlessJah: na Goodram EDGE małe zwieszki miał
<Szatan> to spowodowane przez aktualizację systemu
<BlessJah> ten czytnik kart pamięci można by właśnie w oryginalny sposób wykorzystać
<Szatan> eh, ja swój czytnik używam jako klucz do zaszyfrowanych dysków
<Szatan> karta pamięci aż 16 MB
<BlessJah> też miałem taki pomysł
<BlessJah> i też to niezłe by było
<BlessJah> ale by trzeba było jakąś małą kartę, po co ma się marnować
<BlessJah> plus taki, że błyskawicznie można skasować klucz
<Szatan> eh, ja od typa kupiłem za 5 zł
<Szatan> BlessJah: a nie lepiej rozpałkę z memorki zrobić?
<Szatan> albo zwarcie dać
<BlessJah> Szatan: myślę, że nadpisanie 16 mega danych jest szybsze i czystsze
<Szatan> chwilka :P
<BlessJah> sprawdź :]
<Szatan> eh, zapomniałem że su sobie uwaliłem
<rafikson> Witam
<rafikson> Moze mi ktokolwiek pomoc z problem zwiazanym z dzwiekiem w ubuntu 10.04?
<m477> :)
<Szatan> a cierpliwe to
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> no nie, kiedy w końcu mam zamiar wyjść się napić to pogoda się pierdzieli
<tajwanuser> a na lubelszczyznie sloneczko
<tajwanuser> :P
<Ashiren> i dobrze
<Ashiren> diablo3 a nie jakies aktywnosci ;f
<tajwanuser> a pewnie:P rzadko w cos gram, ale w D3 z przyjemnoscia:P
<tajwanuser> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/380595_10150713079488108_169267498107_9531189_1427820349_n.jpg :P
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bq97jtl> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<tajwanuser> chyba czas wytrzec monitor - wszedzie widze kropki i przecinki
<tajwanuser> :D
<bastetmilo> http://bastetmilo.pl/zlot/
<tajwanuser> omg... dalem w google "lublin wroclaw php" :D
<mati75> bastetmilo: na 66,6 % też będę
<mati75> "w dniach 13-15 lipca odbędzie się HotZlot 2012,"
<mati75> tajwanuser: przez poznań idzie
<mati75> ogólnie z lublina jest masakra
<mati75> to będą 2 zloty w jednym czasie
<mati75> tajwanuser: intercity 420 zł kosztuje
<tajwanuser> mati75: podobno w polsce sie mowi, ze lublin to zadupie
<mati75> a nie zadupie?
<bastetmilo> ah. Ale jeszcze raz uprzedzam - to ma być bardzo bardzo luźny zlot.
<tajwanuser> nie wiem - w lublinie sie tak nie mowi
<tajwanuser> niedawno sie dowiedzialem
<mati75> to nie słyszałeś wszystkiego
<mati75> polityków to na abramowickiej powinni zamknąć
<tajwanuser> na przejazd za 420 mnie nie stac;)
<mati75> ja i tak tam będę więc mogę zaliczyć
<mati75> tajwanuser: mi taniej samochodem wyjdzie
<bastetmilo> http://www.lot.com/pl/pl/web/newlot/promotion-details?promo=2018
<tajwanuser> w lipcu juz powinienem miec prawko;) tylko samochodu raczej nie bede mial
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastetmilo> ja na archcon to zamierzam polecieć :> tym razem
<mati75> bastetmilo: u nas nie ma lotniska
<Voldenet> ma prawo jazdy, ale samochodu mieć nie będzie
<Voldenet> genialna strata pieniędzy
<Voldenet> ;D
<tajwanuser> Voldenet: przynajmniej w lipcu:P
<bastetmilo> mati75: a daleko masz do najblizszego?
<Voldenet> tajwanuser: sugerujesz, że będzie Cię stać na paliwo?
<Voldenet> już niedługo 8zł/litr
<Voldenet> :D
<tajwanuser> jak jakims cudem uzbieram na auto, to bede mogl wszystko:D
<tajwanuser> narazie sie zastanowie z zlotem;)
<Voldenet> powodzenia :D
<tajwanuser> lece na koncert:)
<bastetmilo> samolot wroc-waw: bilet w obie strony - 149,87 zł.
<bastetmilo> lol
<Voldenet> samochodem: 600 za samo paliwo
<Voldenet> lol
<tajwanuser> choc... moglbym posiedziec i poprogramowac:D
<Voldenet> byś mógł
<mati75> bastetmilo: jakbym się uparł to 8 km
<mati75> Wybrane daty
<mati75> Wylot: 12.07.2012
<mati75> Powrót: 16.07.2012 661,73 PLN
<bastetmilo> troche duzo
<mati75> to mam 100 litrów paliwa
<mati75> czyli na 1000 km
<mati75> przy ekonomicznej jeździe trochę więcej mi wyjdzie
<bastetmilo> skad miałbys wylot?
<Voldenet> tymczasem PKP oferuje to samo 10 razy taniej
<Voldenet> albo 5
<mati75> bastetmilo: z rzeszowa
<karoles> ma ktos wr543g tp-linka?
<pakos> karoles: ja mam, nawet dwa :>
<karoles> pakos: jast jakies firmware czy cokolwiek zebym mogl WAN odbierac IPv4 a LAN IPv6 rozdzielac?
<pakos> oj nie wiem, ja mam wszystko na 4 postawione
<pakos> tylko google prawde ci powie
<Voldenet> karoles: a po co Ci własciwie ipv6 w sieci lokalnej?
<Voldenet> nie wystarczy Ci 10.0.0.0?
<Voldenet> bo takie stawianie ipv6 jak operator tego nie obsługuje, to raczej sztuka dla sztuki
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: jednak będę jutro.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: fajnie
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: ile kilometrów masz do walnięcia?
<bastetmilo> jakieś 60km
<TheNumb> hm
<bastetmilo> ale spoko
<TheNumb> czyli lubin na dolnym śląsku?
<bastetmilo> codziennie dojezdzam do wrocławia :)
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: nie. Jawor :)
<TheNumb> Jawor
<TheNumb> mhmmm
<TheNumb> Kiedyś coś pisałaś o Lubinie ;P
<bastetmilo> hmm.
<TheNumb> Ale nie o tym chyba
<TheNumb> Tylko o tym nad morzem.
<bastetmilo> byłam na imprezie tam :)
<TheNumb> Albo prawie nad morzem
<TheNumb> Mhmmm ;p
<bastetmilo> to raczej nie ja :)
<TheNumb> ;z
<TheNumb> Eeenyłej...
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: 25 pierwszych osób dostaje koszulkę <:
<TheNumb> Ja się załapałem, hr hr hr
<TheNumb> <:
<bastetmilo> hehehe
<bastetmilo> szczesciarz :)
<TheNumb> No
<TheNumb> Byłem przed 10
<TheNumb> Z domu wyszedłem przed 9... Co z tego jak MPK...
<TheNumb> ... daje dupy.
<bastetmilo> a daleko masz?
<TheNumb> Nie
<TheNumb> 5 km piechotą.
<TheNumb> Google mówi, że 4,4km ;p
<TheNumb> Tramwajem niby jakieś 20-30 minut
<bastetmilo> co ty mówisz? Ja mam z przystanku do pracy jakies 9 km i tramwaj jakies 20-30 minut jedzie
<bastetmilo> co mi przypomina, ze musze sparwdzic czym dojechać :)
<karoles> Voldenet: dla zabawy
<karoles> Voldenet: nigdy sie nei bawilem Ipv6 i chce przezyc swoj pierwszy raz w łóżku u siebie w domku
<bastetmilo> dobra, pojade 146 i zdaze na 11.10
<Voldenet> no cóż, ja tam już mam ipv6, przynajmniej na papierze
<BlessJah> TheNumb: fajne koszulki?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nawet
<TheNumb> ;p
<BlessJah> jest po co się zrywać?
<TheNumb> z przodu pingwin, z tyłu loga sponsorów
<Voldenet> ale i tak nie wiem jak to działa
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: to co? Widzimy się jutro? :)
<bogas33> Jakaś podpowiedź jak zamienić sterowniki [dźwięk] kiedy nie ma ich sterownikach a wywala się cały dźwięk przy próbie użycia Skype np ?
<gjm> bry
<bogas33> bry
<Voldenet> bry
<Voldenet> karoles: i jak tam ipv6, dałeś radę?
<Filar> Ma ktoś może linka zasad rekrutacji na politechnikę poznańską? Na ich stronie nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć...
<m477> widocznie nie powinienes tam studiowac
<karoles> Voldenet: wr543g nie jest na tyle fajne zeby dzialac z ipv6
<Voldenet> hm... u mnie routery też nie potrafią w ipv6
<Voldenet> więc jedna z maszyn robi za router ipv6
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> i tunel
<Voldenet> polecam radvd, naprawdę ciekawa zabawka :>
<karoles> maszyna by musial chodzic 24/7 :/
<karoles> Voldenet: ;S. nie opłaca sie, lepiej kupic router za ~130 PLN z obsluga IPv6
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-22
<Voldenet> a ja i tak potrzebuję do usług sieciowych dla kilkunastu kompów sporej maszyny
<Voldenet> albo nawet kilkudziesięciu
<karoles> :S dla mnei to domowy LAN i po prostu zajawka
<m477> :)
<m477> powódeczka
<Szatan> ziiaaaffff
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<buharin> bastetmilo, ale wczoraj beka byla koles gadal o narzedziach do badania wydajnosci systemu
<buharin> bastetmilo, i jakis typ podnosi reke i sie pyta "co pan sądzi o superkaramba? czy to dobry program"
<buharin> a ten się zaczął śmiać :D
<denysonique> Dzień dobry
<qermit> o/
<gjm> cześć qermit
<bazant2> witam
<bastetandroid> Dotarlam na sesje :)
<Szatan> bastetandroid: tylko jej nie przedawkuj ^^
<bastetandroid> Sesje?
<Szatan> bastetandroid: tak
<Szatan> bastetandroid: http://goo.gl/DIjOA
<Szatan> bastetandroid: http://mrlewy.wrzuta.pl/audio/0M95hGsGSCi/stu_det_-_wierze_ze_moge_zdac
<bastetandroid> Ale zenua. Jedyna osoba ktora znam to Zubik.
<tajwanuser> cze
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: hm, jesteś na sesji?
<BlessJah> bsod
 * BlessJah załamany
<gjm> załóż bloga
<m477> ja?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: siedzisz na sesji
<TheNumb> ?
<gjm> TheNumb: bastetmilo jest
<BlessJah> TheNumb: do piątej w nocy siedzialem nad windowsem
<TheNumb> BlessJah: miło
<TheNumb> gjm: wiem
<BlessJah> za troske odplacil mi sie BSoD 0x1E
<TheNumb> gjm: tylko nie mogę jej znaleźć a na ircu nie odpowiadowywuje.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: na środę mam nastepny program do napisania w MFC, za dwa tygodnie oddaję semestralny
<BlessJah> naprawdę miło
<BlessJah> gjm: onebsodperminute? jakas platforme polecisz pod tego bloga?
<gjm> tumbler, wrzucaj zdjęcia, koniecznie spod windowsa
<gjm> * tumblr
<BlessJah> chyba raczej spod symbianaa bede wrzucał
<BlessJah> czyms musze te zdjecia robic, a tak szybciej i wygodniej
<gjm> use Instagram, sooo vintage
<BlessJah> bsod
<BlessJah> od razu sie zrebootowal, wiec jakis inny
<BlessJah> te wczesniejsze robia memory dumpa
<BlessJah> kurcze, perpetum mobile
<BlessJah> uruchamia sie windows, bsod, odpala sie auto naprawa, rebbot, odpala sie windows
<BlessJah> moge lezec i liczyc
<gjm> postaw se na VM'ie, szybciej będzie ;>
<BlessJah> gjm: win XP na VM jest 100x stabilniejszy
<BlessJah> ale tez kilka razy wolniejszy
<TheNumb> Ja mam windowsa 7 x64 i też jest stabilny.
<bastetandroid> TheNumb,
<TheNumb> bastetandroid: hai
<bastetandroid> Jestes na sesji?
<TheNumb> bastetandroid: siedzisz po lewej stronie sali, prawie na samym końcu?
<bastetandroid> Tak
<TheNumb> Hyh, skąd wiedziałem, że to Ty :P
<bastetandroid> Ej
<TheNumb> Jakieś przeczucie ;d
<TheNumb> Popatrz w prawo ;p
<bastetandroid> Ujawnij sie bo to nie fer :)
<gjm> siedzą w jednej sali i piszą na irc'u, nołlajfy
<m477> nie
<BlessJah> gjm: niekoniecznie
<bastetandroid> Juz nienolajfy
<Szatan> ;[
<bastetandroid> Ale niemowcie o mnie per pani bo sie staro czuje ;)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: a sprawdziłeś w końcu co to za bsod? ;)
<BlessJah> 0x24 system plikow
<BlessJah> 0x1e sprawdzalem w nocy czy tam rano, tez cos z dyskiem
<BlessJah> tych ktore tylko mignely ofc nie sprawdzalem
<BlessJah> 0x1e to during setup
<BlessJah> przy czym poszedl
<BlessJah> przy czym poszedl juz po drugim rebootcie po instalacji
<BlessJah> instalacja zakonczona, reboot, sterownik grafiki, reboot, avast, w miedzyczasie 7zip jeszcze
<Ashiren> co to xp?
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy to zwiazek czy przypadek, rozlecial sie w trakcie skanowania avastem jednego katalogu
<kklimonda> BlessJah: w czasie instalacji ci wyskakuje bsod?
<BlessJah> win7
<Ashiren> to po co tyle rebootow ;f
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie, zainstalowalem, reboot, stery nvidii, reboot, avast, chwile potem 0x1e
<kklimonda> zresztą to i tak wygląda na sprzętowy problem - coś z dyskiem, albo kontrolerem
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: TheNumb: było coś ciekawego na sesji?
<BlessJah> tak wlasnie zaczynam podejrzewac, ale raczej na sterowniki kontrolera a nie sam kontroler stawial
<TheNumb> kklimonda: dopiero przyszedłem. bastetmilo jest dłużej ode mnie ;D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: czy linuks radzi sobie z bledami na ktore windows rzuca bsodem?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ale wczoraj były ciekawe prezentacje.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: dzisiaj jest jeszcze jeden fajny o MariaDB
<kklimonda> BlessJah: różnie - czasem linux lepiej radzi sobie z problemami, czasem windows
<kklimonda> BlessJah: widziałem w obie strony ;)
<BlessJah> na tym lapku mialem 2x kernel panic
<panx> strzałeczka ;d
<BlessJah> pierwszy jak mialem goodrama wsadzonego, kilka pod rzad, potem wymienilem pamiec, drugiego jak polozylem lapka na kołdrze i sie procek rozgrzał
<panx> Delayed Write Failed - uwielbiam Łinde -.-
<BlessJah> ty jeszcze nie wiesz jak można ten system pokochać
<BlessJah> znaczy z nim się pokochać
<BlessJah> żeby wulgarnie nie powiedzieć: pieprzyć
<jacekowski> panx: ehhh
<jacekowski> panx: to jest problem sprzetowy
<panx> Bless zostało mi parę plików na tyorrencie i dociągnąćchce :P
<jacekowski> panx: pod linuxem mialbys dokladnie to samo
<jacekowski> panx: a jeszcze by ci sie system plikow przemonotwal w RO i bylby calkiem w dupie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to znaczy że mój nie jest problemem sprzętowym
<panx> ostatnio sprawdzałem dyski i wszystkie 3 były zdrowe ;F
<jacekowski> no a jednak
<jacekowski> nie powiedz ze smartem sprawdzales
<panx> a może płyta the głowna pada?
<panx> jacekowski: nie,,,,, na łindzie jakieś wczoraj taki programikiem jak HD Tune F
<panx> wszystkie zdrowe
<panx> wg. niego...
<panx> o lol... dysk mi zniknoł :D
<BlessJah> zamknij drzwi i okna
<BlessJah> może się gdzieś schował
<BlessJah> nie daj mu uciec
<paulEU> witam ;)
<panx> hahaha :D
<Wizard> cześć
<BlessJah> hej Wizard
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> cześc chłopaki
<mati75> czesc chlopaku
<Wizard> ma ktoś xubuntu?
 * mati75 ma debiana z xfce
<gjm> cojack chyba
<Wizard> bo mam wolne popołudnie i zastanawiam się, czy aktualizować do 12.04
<Wizard> cojack? ostatnio tak psioczył na xfce :D
<Wizard> no nic
<Wizard> nie będę aktualizował lapciaka
<paulEU> ludziska? Co zrobić z takim komunikatem? http://i.imgur.com/Olfiy.jpg leci w kółko i nic...
<paulEU> można resetować?
<paulEU> bo zrobiłem sprawdzanie dysku C: (raz na kilka m-cy to robie)
<BlessJah> paulEU: chkdsk, pozwól mu działać
<paulEU> BlessJah: no ale tak już leci 30 min
<BlessJah> hum, to przełącz na linuksa, odnajdź ten katalog z popsutymi nazwami i skasuj
<paulEU> dobrze że rano backup zrobiłem hyhy
<Wizard> paulEU, przyszedłeś trollować?
<Wizard> to zaraz ci założę +q
<Wizard> liczę, że to był ostatni raz
<paulEU> Wizard: ups, tylko spokojnie :/ nie gryze...
<Wizard> ja jestem spokojny
<m477> format c
<gjm> czaku norrisie, gdzie moja maupa :<
<Wizard> m477, ty też?
<Wizard> gadaj ze Stirlitzem
<gjm> nie ma go i nie ma
<BlessJah> wrr...
<BlessJah> `seen strucel
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: I have not seen strucel.
<BlessJah> ke?
<BlessJah> `seen Stirlitz_
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Stirlitz_ was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 11 weeks, 1 day, 13 hours, 2 minutes, and 1 second ago: <Stirlitz_> u mnnie -27
<gjm> `seen Stirlitz
<Przekliniak> gjm: Stirlitz was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 18 weeks, 1 day, 12 hours, 6 minutes, and 31 seconds ago: <Stirlitz> do "zobaczenia" o/
<m477> tez mi opa chceszdac
<gjm> trochę słabo
<gjm> m477: 'o' jest blisko 'k' :>
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> ale nie, mode +k?
<Wizard> +b to ban
<Wizard> +k, może jest
<gjm> kurczę, miałem kiedyś kanał, wiem co to +b, źle wykminiłem po prostu
<m477> ehe
<paulEU> starość nie radość ;)
<m477> młodość nie trzeźwość
<djmentos> I Wam też to napiszę, jak już wszystkich uświadamiam.
<djmentos> Nareszcie widać, że Polacy się ogarnęli i zaczynają coś, kolokwialnie mówiąc, kumać
<djmentos> Powstał nawet ruch, który dąży do stworzenia partii politycznej
<djmentos> Myślę, że otrzymają mój głos i Was też zachęcam do tego
<djmentos> Chodzi o PDP, czyli Partię Dochodzenia Prawdy
<djmentos> Musimy uwolnić się od rosyjskiego zaborcyzmu
<djmentos> Ludzie, czy wy nie widzicie, że oni bawią się nami?
<djmentos> A może zamach w Smoleńsku to był tylko początek?
<gjm> like a troll
<djmentos> ćśśś
<karoles> Wczoraj z Ruskimi w nocy wozilem sie autobusem po miescie ; D
<mati75> tak tak
<mati75> prezydenta tysiąclecia zestrzelili
<mati75> przecież mu jarek kazał lądować
<djmentos> To był wielki człowiek, zmienił pół Europy
<mati75> i taka jest prawda
<mati75> wielki w szczególności we wzroście
<djmentos> Napoleon mierzył lekko ponad 1,5 metra
<kklimonda> won z polityką z tego kanału
<kklimonda> erm, znaczy się zakończcie dysputy panie i panowie
<djmentos> To nie polityka, to prawda!
<mati75> gówno prawda
<djmentos> A wszyscy wiemy, że praawda w oczy kole
<mati75> kklimonda: masz racje
<gjm> spokój
<djmentos> :D
<mati75> djmentos: że to był zamach?
<mati75> hahahahahahaha
<djmentos> tak
<kklimonda> zaraz wszyscy +q dostaną
<kklimonda> jedno słowo więcej
<djmentos> mati75, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQF3fHHA94Y
<djmentos> kklimonda, nie spinaj się tak :p
<mati75> djmentos: widziałem to
<ToMo> djmentos czytałeś 'wojnę i pokój'?
<mati75> robione pod publikę
<Wizard> djmentos, masz 5 sekund na ogarnięcie się
<djmentos> nie czytałem
<Wizard> oj, nie zdążyłem
<Wizard> dzięki kklimonda
<kklimonda> nie będzie dyskusji na tematy polityczne tutaj
<Wizard> brawo
<kklimonda> ponieważ nie potrafimy na nie dyskutować
<Wizard> kklimonda++
<kklimonda> szczególnie na ten określony temat
<bastetandroid> Lol
<m477> ;/
<bastetandroid> A jaki tobyl temat?
<kklimonda> bastetandroid: smoleńsk
<Wizard> teraz powinienem napisać "do gazu" i też dostać +q
<bastetandroid> Aaa. I slusznie.
<Wizard> bbl
<BlessJah> akurat to był trolling raczej
<BlessJah> ale kklimonda++
<BlessJah> nie potrafimy rozmawiać
<paulEU> no to sie porobiło.. Kiedyś to fajne dyskusje były ;)
<BlessJah> dawno dawno temu
<paulEU> ano :)
<BlessJah> coś chyba zawiesiłem :/
<gjm> na wieszaku?
<BlessJah> VS2010
<jacekowski> wylacz intelisense
<BlessJah> co robi intelisense i gdzie go wylaczyc?
<jacekowski> google
<paulEU> podpowiadaczka
<BlessJah> chodzi o statement completion?
<BlessJah> to akurat przydatne bywa, te funkcje windowsowe mają dziwne nazwy a miewaja dziwniejsze argumenty
<BlessJah> kompiluje sie
<BlessJah> ide zrobic herbate
<gjm> czipsy i piwo, prawie jak oglądanie meczu
<Mhrok> witam
<Mhrok> Macie jakiś pomysł, czemu Sonata z MPD nie chce się polubić z katalogiem "Oomph!"?
<Mhrok> Nie wiem czemu nie chciało, juz dziala
<BlessJah> 1505 [FREENODE] -djmentos(bouncer@o.ja.pierdole.ta.edu)- to nie był trolling.
<BlessJah> hm?
<Szatan> Mhrok: bo katalog zawiera child pr0n?
<EsmD> ma ktos z was warcraft 3?
<Mhrok> Szatan: nie, katalog zawiera muzykę...
<Szatan> Mhrok: jaka wersja?
<Mhrok> Szatan: czego? Muzyki?
<Szatan> Mhrok: sonaty
<Szatan> * media-sound/sonata Available versions:  1.6.2.1 {{dbus lyrics taglib +trayicon}} Homepage:            http://sonata.berlios.de/ Description:         an elegant GTK+ music client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD).
<Psotnick> Można subdomenę podpiąć do innego IP niż główna domena?
<Mhrok> Psotnick: tak.
<Psotnick> Dzięki :)
<Mhrok> Szatan: 1. Mam Archa, 2. Wyłączyłem już.
<jacekowski> Psotnick: mozna
<Szatan> Psotnick: można!
<jacekowski> Psotnick: kazda domena to subdomena
<jacekowski> Psotnick: google.com to subdomena .com
<Psotnick> A no w sumie nie pomyślałem o tym
<jacekowski> a .com to subdomena .
<karoles> . to swubdomena
<Wizard> Mhrok, to nie jest kanał o archu
<Wizard> idź na #archlinux
<Mhrok> Wizard: jestem tam też ;)
<Mhrok> Wizard: przecież mogę tutaj być, tym bardziej, że mam też ubu ;)
<Wizard> Mhrok, chodzi o to, żeby przenieść rozmowy o archu na stosowny kanał
<Mhrok> Wizard: Z tego co wiem Sonata jest też na ubu...
<bastetmilo> wróciłam
<bastetmilo> musiałam wyjść w trakcie wykładu o MariaDB - czego ogromnie żałuję, bo świetnie się zaczęło.
<bastetmilo> Bardzo mi się podobało jak chłopak od zsh mówił "o, nie działa. A wczoraj jeszcze działało" :)
<bastetmilo> lxc i cgroups - ciekawe, przydatne - ale też były motywy, że coś niedziało
<bastetmilo> oczwyiści arytmetyka wielkich liczb to dla mnie coś super abstrakcyjnego :>
<Voldenet> 'nie działa, a jeszcze wczoraj działało' :D
<Voldenet> Zawsze mnie bawi takie tłumaczenie
<tajwanuser> tylko dupa jak przytrafi sie Tobie:P
<Voldenet> mi się jeszcze nie przytrafiło
<Voldenet> ja tak tłumaczę, jak nie działa i nigdy nie działało
<Voldenet> %-D
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastetmilo> tylko chciałabym wiedzieć kim był człowiek z ktorym rozmawialam razem z TheNumb :)
<kklimonda> no bo jak się prezentuje to najlepiej ze slajdów wszystko ;)
<kklimonda> wtedy działa!
<Voldenet> No, wtedy można nawet przedstawić algorytm, który nie istnieje
<Voldenet> i istnieć nie będzie
<tajwanuser> 100% obrazki :D
<tajwanuser> jak pokazywanie klientowi postepu na "zrzutach ekranu"
<tajwanuser> :P
<karoles> tajwanuser: co za roznica jka i tak nie rozumie ;S?
<tajwanuser> ide pobiegac - zwiekszyc poslizg w terminie zlecenia:D
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: a ty gdzie uciekłaś? :<
<TheNumb> Nie mogłem Ciebie znaleźć.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: to był ojciec dyrektor sored.pl
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: niestety musiałam się zmyć na busa o 15:30
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: miło mi było Ciebie poznać (:
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: z wzajemnością :)
<tajwanuser> to moze w koncu sie wyjasni - bastetmilo jest kobieta?:D
<TheNumb> tajwanuser: tak.
<tajwanuser> :P
<Mhrok> Wie ktoś może czy da się pobrać od użytkownika dane liczbowe (int) jednocześnie łatwo zapewniając brak tam innych danych typu litery? W c++
<karoles> Mhrok: tag.
<karoles> ale nie pamietam jak ; D
<Wizard> Mhrok, #c++-pl
<gjm> załóż najpierw
<julek> w pascalu bylo system.ioresult :P
<julek> http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/beginner/28526/
<julek> Mhrok: a nie mozna sprawdzic kodow ascii? (moze slaby sposob...)
<Voldenet> Mhrok: sscanf
<Voldenet> albo sscanf_s
<BlessJah> sscanf_s nie jest visualowy?
<bastetmilo> "początek seozonu" - Beginn der Saison, Anfang der Saison czy może Saisonbeginn?
<BlessJah> mam instrukcję programu na następne laborki
<BlessJah> "Skopiować poniższy kod do funkcji[...]"
<bastetmilo> z wersją angielska nie mam problemu, ale tu nie wiem co wybrać. Pomoże ktoś?
<BlessJah> poniższy kod ma dwie linijki i jeden błąd (gruby błąd, taki za trzy punkty)
<bastetmilo> mnie się osobiscie podoba z Anfang
<BlessJah> ofc, generujący kupę ostrzeżeń i błędów kompilacji
<BlessJah> ja się pytam, kto zatrudnił tego człowieka
<BlessJah> no kto
<bastetmilo> a z kim masz laborki?
<bastetmilo> tfu
<bastetmilo> miałam się nic nie pytać
<bastetmilo> jeszcze jakbym wiedziała jak jest Koło Łowieckie...
<bastetmilo> coś mi się wydaję, że Niemcy pękną ze smiechu jak zobacza to moje tłumaczenie :/
<dKc2>  co to jest jak w configu serwera (httpd.conf) mam ustawione AllowOverride All, a .htaccess nie chcą działać?
<krisss117> czesc mam problem z bluetooth
<krisss117> proboje podlaczyc sluchawki i wszystko dobrze jak zaczynam parowac i nawet dzialaja
<krisss117> po rozlaczeniu sluchawek i ponownym polaczeniu mam jakies problemy,
<krisss117> np. linux nie wykrywa, ze bluetooth jest wlaczony
<krisss117> jak wykryje ze jest wlaczony i spraruje sie prawidlowo to nie pokazuja sie sluchawki w urzadeniach audio
<julek> ach ten linux... łobuz jakich mało
<Voldenet> BlessJah: Jest. :D
<Voldenet> Ale kto programuje w czym innym niż visualu
<Voldenet> tylko biedaki
<Voldenet> i studenci
<Voldenet> chociaż studenci chyba mają za darmo visuala najnowszego nawet
<BlessJah> mają
<Voldenet> a mnie nie stać na najnowszego w domu
<Voldenet> i muszę korzystać ze starego
<BlessJah> idź na studia
<Voldenet> :{
<Voldenet> chyba nie mogę za darmo już
<BlessJah> możesz
<Voldenet> chociaż uczelnianego maila mam
<Voldenet> jeszcze
<Voldenet> więc jak uczelnia ma, to mogę mieć za darmo
<julek> >26 nie mozna chyba
<BlessJah> jeśli uczelnia bierze udział w msdnaa, to możesz
<Voldenet> ale jak nie jestem studentem to równie dobrze jakbym piracił to wychodzi
<Voldenet> bo i tak łamię licencję
<BlessJah> musiałbyś się wczytać w licencję
<Voldenet> Powodzenia. :D
<julek> :)
<BlessJah> ja się staram, żeby kod kompilował mi się i tu i tam bez konieczności dokonywania jakichś zmian
<BlessJah> julek, Voldenet: http://codepad.org/PsDr9vzj
<julek> BlessJah: instrukcja dla pani jadzi?:)
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> właśnie się zorientowałem, że od pkt 3 wszystkie się kończą tym samym zdaniem
<Voldenet> BlessJah: no, ja używam makra takiego
<BlessJah> julek: tak, dla 300 pań jadź, studentek informatyki jednej z najlepszych uczelni technicznych w Polsce
<Voldenet> #ifdef _MSC_VER
<Voldenet> #define sscanf sscanf_s
<Voldenet> #endif
<BlessJah> Voldenet++
<gjm> i to się nazywa programowanie, naciśnij, zaznacz, zesraj się
<BlessJah> Voldenet: choć to ty powinieneś dbać, żeby nic nie ciekło
<Voldenet> dbam dbam
<Voldenet> ale wiesz, głupie błędy zdarzają się każdemu
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak piszesz kod jak zombie
<julek> jeszcze powinna byc lista instrukcji i po koeli: skopiuj instrukcje nr 5 i wklej do okna... pozniej instrukcje nr 2
<BlessJah> jest tam fragment kodu, 3 liniki
<BlessJah> który się oczywiście nie kompiluje
<BlessJah> są dwa, albo trzy błędy, zależy jak liczyć
<Voldenet> mnie tam najbardziej rozwala C#, zawsze
<Voldenet> pominąwszy wszystko zerżnięte z javy, sam pomysł takiego uproszczenia C++ to porażka
<Voldenet> no, ale nie piszmy o tym, bo mi ciśnienie skoczy
 * bastetmilo została dziś przepytana na okoliczność znajomości problemu komiwojażera i algorytmu Dijkstry... :/
<BlessJah> http://codepad.org/AB7McpXV
<dweller> bastetmilo: zaawansowane rzeczy
<dweller> ;p
<bastetmilo> dweller: strasznie.
<BlessJah> dweller: to są podstawy
<Voldenet> czy ktoś wie jak do binda dopisywać automagicznie pary za pomocą C?
<Voldenet> Jest do tego jakieś api?
<bastetmilo> ale za to poznałam miłego chłopaka z ktorym zjadłam obiad :)
<jacekowski> Voldenet: dopisywac RR?
<jacekowski> Voldenet: no jest api
<jacekowski> Voldenet: o nsupdate poczytaj
<Voldenet> jacekowski: danke sehr
<jacekowski> ale to po samym protokole DNS jedzie
<Voldenet> uhm
<jacekowski> i to wiekszosc serwerow dns obsluguje
<Voldenet> i pewnie bind musi jakoś zarządzać uprawnieniami
<jacekowski> odpowiednio skonfigurowana
<jacekowski> no klucze trzeba wygenerowac
<jacekowski> i ustawic ktory klucz moze ktora strefe edytowac
<Voldenet> Ok.
<Voldenet> To już sobie doczytam.
<Voldenet> a zastanawia mnie, czy nie ma jakiegoś bardziej bezpośredniego api
<jacekowski> nie
<Voldenet> Trudno.
<jacekowski> nawet same narzedzia zarzadzajace bindem gadaja po jakichs socketach
<Voldenet> Czas napisać własny serwer do tego
<Voldenet> :D
<jacekowski> a co chcesz robic?
<jacekowski> bo ja mam dyndns wlasne
<jacekowski> zaimplementowane wrapperem na nsupdate
<Voldenet> spawnowanie bardzo dużej ilości adresów ipv6 i serwowanie streamów/usług po nich
<Voldenet> no, ale chyba sobie daruję, bo już wiem jak to będzie `szybko` działać, poza tym jest kilka problemów z zabezpieczeniem całego rozwiązania
<jacekowski> to nie mozesz deklarowac adresow w paczkach po 100
<jacekowski> czy ilestam
<jacekowski> poza tym, to i tak bedzie wolne
<jacekowski> bo musi sie zapasowy dns uaktualnic
<jacekowski> co bedzie swoje trwalo
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<BlessJah> dobranoc
<unx> zna ktoś jakiś darmowy, nie wiem flash czy cuś w tym stylu z konfiguratorem felg aluminiowych na www? Chodzi o to że wybieram felgi i to ustrojstwo pokazuje mi jak one będą wyglądały na samochodzie
<Voldenet> nietypowe pytanie
<Voldenet> :f
<blessjah_> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<blessjah_> ech, wywali mnie
<unx> Voldenet: takie są ciekawsze:P
<BlessJah1> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah1> bylesz szybszy
<blessjah_> to było głupie
<blessjah_> żyję
<denysonique> Byl tutaj kiedys dawno temu pewien PHPowiec tory napisal spamerke do GG w PHP jako strone ktora bombardowala czyjes GG. Zna moze ktos te osobe
<denysonique> nick kiedys mial grzegorz123 czy cos takeigo
<karoles> bombardowała ;S?
<denysonique> taki ddos wiadomosciami
<karoles> a
<karoles> Abuser
<gjm> w google se poszukaj
<gjm> tfu, nie ten
<m477> st
<dweller> 1st
<pakos> hmm
<pakos> 1922x1080 co to za rozdzielczosc O-o
<m477> z kosmosu
<pakos> no wlasnie sie zastanawiam co jest
<pakos> moze to byc wina kabla? bo kupilem dzis hdmi wlasnie
<Voldenet> lol, 1922x1080 to pirackie hdmi
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> wymień kabel, to na pewno pomoże
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> (tak naprawdę to nie)
<pakos> no nie wiem, na zwyklym kablu dziala normalnie
<Voldenet> ale to nie może być wina kabla
<Voldenet> wynika to z tego, że każda ramka ma checksum
<pakos> no to czego?
<Voldenet> a) monitor wysyła zły dostępny tryb
<Voldenet> b) karta widzi zły tryb od monitora
<Voldenet> zresztą, to 1922 działa?
<pakos> no obraz sie wyswietla tylko troche znieksztalcony
<pakos> moze przez te 2 piksele
<Voldenet> hm, może...
<Voldenet> dziwna rzecz
<Voldenet> a masz inny wyświetlacz, żeby tak sprawdzić?
<pakos> i do tego rozowy pasek
<Voldenet> dziwne
<pakos> z lewej strony
<pakos> mam tv ale o 1 w nocy nie bede sprawdzal :>
<pakos> dopiero jutro
<pakos> podobny opis na google znalazlem ale zero rozwiazania
<pakos> http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg49415.html
<pakos> no nic jutro bede sprawdzał
<pakos> tymczasem zmieniam kable, znowu ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-15
<buharin> nie bylo wizarda?
<BlessJah> nie bylo i nie bedzie
<buharin> BlessJah, czemu?
<BlessJah> `seen wizard
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: wizard was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 weeks, 5 days, 12 hours, 56 minutes, and 7 seconds ago: <Wizard> Zbanujcie mnie wreszcie i tyle.
<Dreadlish> uh
<Dreadlish> dawno
<BlessJah> raczej o msg chodzi
<gjm> Autoban.
<Dreadlish> a ja go gdzieś widziałem
<BlessJah> buharin: lap go na query, na ircu sie pojawia
<buharin> : (
<buharin> odbanujcie go
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> konradb ma bana a dalej tu jest
<Dreadlish> magic
<gjm> W sumie to przydałoby się posprzątać.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ja wczoraj sprzątałem
<Dreadlish> nawet czysto było
<Quintasan> o/
<BlessJah> Quintasan: o/
<BlessJah> sigh
<Quintasan> hm?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: machałem ci
<Quintasan> co gdzie
<Quintasan> o 15
<BlessJah> tak
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> odmachłem
<BlessJah> o 20
<Quintasan> Szczegóły :D
<BlessJah> sigh
<buharin> hej, byl Wizard?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> atakuj go na query
<BlessJah> 1/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-16
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> o/
<zielony25> Witam. Jak się zalogować jako root w live iso?
<shpaq> sudo -i
<zielony25> Dzięki
<zielony25> Człowiek uczy się całe życie.
<BlessJah> oO
<zielony25> Witam. Zainstalowałem kubuntu beta 2. Czy przez aktualizację samo mi przejdzie na stabilną wersję?
<zielony25> Za tydzień premiera
<kklimonda> tak
<zielony25> To dobrze. Nie będę musiał instalować od nowa
<zielony25> Czyli wystarczy instalować poprawki z repo?
<zielony25> Dużo tych poprawek
<zielony25> 357
<uh4> Jak tak patrze na ubuntu 13.04 to za dużo się nie zmieniło.
<kklimonda> dużo pracowali nad bebechami unity, by je przyspieszyć
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Tak xD
<Quintasan> kilka dni przed Feature Freeze 100 nowych dashy do unity
<Quintasan> xD
<kklimonda> Quintasan: podejrzewam, że inne osoby pracują nad unity, a inne nad dashami
<Quintasan> kklimonda: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1154229
<Quintasan> sup
<kklimonda> Quintasan: "After a recent review we have come to the conclusion that this feature is not at a stage that we'd like to see in Ubuntu and thus we are not pursuing to push this feature into Ubuntu 13.04." sup
<Quintasan> kklimonda: No tak tylko zwróć uwagę jak blisko było do przeprzchnięcia tego :P
<kklimonda> mhm, i może lepiej by było gdyby przeszło i ludzie mogli już testować
<Quintasan> IMO nie po Feature Freezie
<kklimonda> w ogóle miałem nadzieję, że zrobią rolling release + lts
<Quintasan> lel
<Quintasan> Nie przeszłoby tak od razu
<kklimonda> feature freeze poza LTSem nie ma moim zdaniem większego sensu jeżeli Canonical chcesz szybko iterować
<kklimonda> s/chcesz/chce/
<Quintasan> Co do tego to się zgadzam
<kklimonda> ale ja w ogóle zawsze uważałem, że wydania nie-LTS to bety
<kklimonda> niestety "management" Canonical się nie zgadzał z tym
<kklimonda> ba, pamiętam dyskusje czy może nie dałoby się bardziej zrównać zwykłych wydań z LTS
<kklimonda> pod względem nowych ficzerów
<kklimonda> etch
<kklimonda> ech*
<Quintasan> lol
<BlessJah> kklimonda: dyskutowales z managmentem czy z developerami?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: z Rickiem Spencerem
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wtedy był albo manadżerem desktop teamu, albo czymś podobnym
<Quintasan> Ta, rspencer to Desktop Team
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-17
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<DeXTeD> Dlaczego jak chcę instalować na 64 bitowym systemie 32 bitową bibliotekę: apt-get install libxxf86dga1:i386
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dochodza maile?
<DeXTeD> Chce mi usunąć połowę linuxa :/ między innymi: xorg, nautilus, teamviewer
<DeXTeD> Chciałem odpalić to: http://github.com/xLAva/JediOutcastLinux ale chyba nic z tego
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no chyba
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wyglada na to ze dochodza ale jest spore opoznienie od konca DATA do momentu kiedy mail jest zaakceptowany
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wiec albo pyzor albo DCC lezy
<jacekowski> spore == 30s
<jacekn> DeXTeD: to dosc dziwne co sie dzieje, mozesz wkleic gdzies co Ci na konsoli wyswietla jak chce usunac te paczki?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dasz na query log jakie maile dostalem dzisiaj od polnocy?
<DeXTeD> jacekn: sec
<jacekowski> BlessJah: poszlo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 5 maili
<DeXTeD> jacekn: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=DWmQaZHg
<DeXTeD> Mam zainstalowaną libxxf86dga1 w 64
<DeXTeD> ale potrzebuję w 32
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a czekaj
<jacekowski> Apr 17 11:08:11 jacekowski postfix/smtpd[5682]: connect from z-mta1.wcss.wroc.pl[156.17.193.139]
<BlessJah> dzieki
<BlessJah> hm...
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> wszystko jest
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nikt do ciebie nie pisze?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wcss to ja jestem
<BlessJah> mial pisac i to mu powinno zalezec
<jacekowski> nie napisal jak widac
<BlessJah> no nie napisal
<BlessJah> chcialem sie tylko upewnic ze po mojej stronie czysto
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dzieki, wracam pracowac
<DeXTeD> jacekn: wiesz dlaczego tak się dzieje?
<jacekn> zrob jeszcze dpkg -l|grep libxxf86dga
<DeXTeD> ii  libxxf86dga1                                   2:1.1.2-1                                            X11 Direct Graphics Access extension library
<DeXTeD> Hmm to wiele tłumaczy
<DeXTeD> Tylko teraz jak to obejść, nie da się zainstalować dwie biblioteki na raz?
<jacekn> DeXTeD: nie jestep pewien, sproboj sudo apt-get install libxxf86dga1:amd64 libxxf86dga1:i386
<DeXTeD> są w konflikcie między sobą :/
<jacekn> DeXTeD: apt-cache show libxxf86dga1:amd64 i apt-cache show libxxf86dga1:i386 moze cos powie jeszcze
<DeXTeD> http://pastebin.com/2PRDjHxU http://pastebin.com/aLMqAiNM
<DeXTeD> Znalazłem coś takiego: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/lib32-libxxf86dga/
<jacekn> DeXTeD: no nie wiem co to moze byc, sproboj moze obie wywalic i zainstalowac obie naraz albo cos
<Quintasan> \o
<grek> czesc
<grek> wie ktoś moze co jest nie tak z tym xrandr
<grek> http://wklej.to/fXFoY
<grek> mam podłaćzony tv i kompa z xbmcbuntu -
<grek> jak włącze samo xbms  -na tv mam poza sasięgiem - stary tv, co dziwne jak dam sesje - xbmcutu dziala nawet w wyżsej rozdzielczości
<grek> z tego co rozumiem  - * oznacza aktywny tryb - czyli w pierwszej konfiguracji jest 60Hz w drugiej 85 i tego tv nie wytrzymuje - pytanie jak wymusić zmiane ?
<mati75> "Zapraszam na ircowe spotkanie członków polskiego loco teamu Ubuntu.
<mati75> Kiedy? W każdą środę, a zatem i dziś, na kanale IRC FreeNode #ubuntu-pl-
<mati75> loco o godzinie 21:00 (czasu miejscowego, polskiego)."
<mati75> już widzę te tłumy
<Dreadlish> ta
<bastetmilo> no ta :)
<bjfs> noł siet
<Quintasan> zylion ludzi
<Dreadlish> pierdyliardozaur \o/
<Quintasan> no i co
<gjm> Co co?
<fhf> chyba chodzi o zebranie
<Drathir> bry...
<Quintasan> \o
<qermit> o/
<qermit> żyjecie?
<jacekowski> tak troche
<BlessJah> mati75: gdzie tak, kto tak?
<slawek> Witam. Pomoze mi ktos z wine?
<marthinus> slawek: mianowicie?
<slawek> Da się tu jakoś na priv wejsc?
<marthinus> slawek: da sie, ale co to ma wspolnego z eine?
<marthinus> *wine
<slawek> Ok, nie wazne. Juz pisze w czym problem
<marthinus> "eine" to chyba cos znaczy po niemiecku
<marthinus> okazuje sie, ze ja znam jezyki ;p
<devilo> marthinus: czlowiek uczy sie cale zycie ;p
<marthinus> ano owszem ;]
<slawek> Zainstalowalem wine. Wlozylem plytke z grą i kliknalem zainstaluj. Gra sie chyba zainstalowala bo ubylo prawie 10Gb ale stan instalacji caly czas pokazywal 0%. Dalem anuluj instalacje ale miejsca nie ubylo, czyli tak jakby sie gra zainstalwala. Pozniej znowu klikam na game.exe zeby ja odpalic ale nic sie nie dzieje. Odinstalowanie tez konczy sie niepowodzeniem
<marthinus> a coz to za gra?
<marthinus> nie kazda gra dziala pod wine ;]
<slawek> dirt 3
<slawek> a gdzie to sprawdzic?
<slawek> jakas lista?
<marthinus> slawek: google
<marthinus> zwraca pare wynikow
<slawek> ok, nie bylo pytania. Najwazniejsza rzecz to jak pozbyc sie tego smietnika ktory sobie narobilem skoro deinstalacja nie dziala?
<marthinus> pewnie jest kilka sposobow
<marthinus> ale niestety nie jestem specjalista od wine ;]
<marthinus> manual i google na pewno cos wiedza
<slawek> Ok, dzieki
<Biszkopcik> 2nd
<marthinus> ale ze mnie skurczybyk
<marthinus> moglem pomoc temu ibedakowi
<marthinus> *biedakowi
<marthinus> moze to i dobrze
<marthinus> zamiast grac na komputerze lepiej ksiazke przeczytac
<marthinus> czy cos ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-18
<Dreadlish> uch
<Dreadlish> gdy nawet tutaj panuje cisza
<Dreadlish> to się robi dziwnie
<bjfs> więcej się działo na -loco ;]
<Dreadlish> samoistne przenosiny kanału?
<bjfs> ot, nagły zryw; jak lampa błyskowa
<zielony25> Witam. Mam mały problem. Proces pulseaudio zużywa mi 50
<zielony25> %
<zielony25> Procesora
<zielony25> Mam kubuntu 13.04
<zielony25> Nigdy mi się to nie zdarzyło
<zielony25> Wiem że to beta ale poprawki wychodzą każdego dnia. Dziś ten proces zaczął mi zużywać procesor
<Dreadlish> zabij pulse
<Dreadlish> jak się odpali jeszcze raz, to powinno być ok
<zielony25> No właśnie nie jest. Ciągle pisze 49%cpu
<Dreadlish> po logach poszukaj, czy coś
<zielony25> Żebym to ja wiedział gdzie szukać
<zielony25> Bez pulseaudio dźwięku nie ma
<Dreadlish> to ja nie wiem
<jacekn> zielony25: no to zglos buga na launchpad.net
<zielony25> Chyba wracam do wersji 12.10. Zacina mi się ten system po dzisiejszych poprawkach
<zielony25> Został tydzień. Może to naprawią do premiery
<jacekn> zielony25: zglos blad to moze naprawia, czesc z takich bledow jest dosc rzadka i moze tylko powodowac problem przy konkretnym sprzecie
<jacekn> zielony25: jak nie zglosisz moga nie naprawic nigdy
<zielony25> Ok spróbuje
<jacekn> zielony25: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<jacekn> zielony25: no i pomozesz spolecznosci dzieki temu ;)
<zielony25> No i padł. Chyba coś z systemem. Instaluje z powrotem 12.04
<zielony25> Ten błąd może nie istnieć. To przez bugi bety
<kklimonda> zaktualizowana beta na tym etapie się niczym praktycznie od ostatecznej wersji różnić nie będzie
<zielony25> To dlaczego wczoraj było ok a po dzisiejszych poprawkach pulseaudio szaleje. Dodam że dzisiaj w muonie widziałem listę aktualizacji i pulseaudio było. Więc to musiała poprawka popsuć
<jacekn> zielony25: no tak bywa, daj im te dane bedzie wiadomo co zepsulo i latwo sie naprawi
<kklimonda> zielony25: tak, ale szansa na to, że teraz jest zepsute a po wydaniu stabilnej wersji się naprawi jest niewielka, jeżeli nie zgłosisz błędu
<kklimonda> zielony25: ew. zrób aktualizację systemu i zobacz czy znów PA się nie pojawi
<kklimonda> bo pewnie trafiłeś na https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1170313
<zielony25>  To pewnie to
<kklimonda> mhm
<kklimonda> żal straszny, że na tydzień przed wydaniem wrzucają patche z pominięciem -proposed.. ech
<zielony25> Ale już nic nie zrobię. System mi padł. Wszystko się zacinało. Już instaluje lts
<kklimonda> system by ci przez to nie padł
<kklimonda> szczególnie, że masz parę rdzeni
<zielony25> Dwa
<zielony25> To musiało być coś jeszcze
<zielony25> Wine instalowbłem a potem pokerstars. Wtedy zauważyłem że coś nie tak
<buharin> co to jest jednostka wektorowa procesora?
<qermit> buharin: a po angielsku?
<buharin> aa to MMX i SSE jest
<marcin__> Witam
<marcin__> Czy ktos uruchamial ubuntu 12.04 na kontolerze dell PERC H200?
<dclist> Can someone tell me if the following has correct Polish grammar and spelling?
<dclist> http://pastebin.com/MW6hJLBk
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-19
<Quintasan> \o
<DeXTeD> o/
<quisatz> hej
<quisatz> mialbym pytanie czy ktos jest aktualnie przy komputerze?
<Dreadlish> widocznie nie
<quisatz> Mam Ubuntu i kubuntu obok siebie a chialbym zainstalowac win7 obok nich -wiem ze momentalnie win9 napdisze  bootloader jaki nayszybszy proces jest aby odzystac stary bootloader i dopisac do niego siezego win7?
<jacekn> quisatz: jakis rescue CD pewnie
<jacekn> quisatz: to pewnie zadziala: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jacekn> 2 link z google...
<quisatz> :)
<quisatz> dzieki
<quisatz> znalazlem jeszcze  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<BlessJah> `calc 2^16
<BlessJah> Przekliniak: g 2^16
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: interview - Why is 2^16 a "special" number? - Programmers: <http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/42269/why-is-216-a-special-number>
<BlessJah> sigh, znowu popsuli
<zielony25> Witam. Nie wiem czy ktoś mnie pamięta ale miałem wczoraj problem z pulseaudio w 13.04. Dziś to naprawili.
<jacekn> zielony25: to dobre wiesci
<zielony25> Mówiłem. Każdego dnia poprawki w update. Do 25kwietnia się wyrobią.
<zielony25> Niewiarygodne. Niektóre aplikację przez wine chodzą dużo lepiej niż na rodzimym windowsie
<zielony25> Zasobożerność*
<jacekowski> wydaje ci sie
<zielony25> Patrzę a cpu 7% a w windowsie 30
<zielony25> Pokerstars
<jacekowski> windows inaczej to liczy
<jacekowski> w linuxie jak masz 4 rdzenie to jeden calkiem zuzyty rdzen to 100%
<jacekowski> pod windowsem 25%
<zielony25> No chyba że tak.
<zielony25> Ale i tak ramu 70mb a w windows 200
<jacekn> zielony25: no to jest mozliwe, biblioteki win beda troche zajmowac RAMu, wine tylko tlumaczy system calls wiec ma maly narzut
<serkamil> cześć
<zielony25> Hej
<serkamil> czy ktoś może potwierdzić że obrazy netboot działają ??
<jacekowski> tak dzialaja
<kretu> potwierdzam
<serkamil> próbowałem z kliku lokalizacji
<jacekowski> jacekn: tlumaczy dostarczajac wlasne wersje bibliotek
<serkamil> od kilku(nastu) dni
<jacekowski> zielony25: zle czytasz te numerki po prostu
<serkamil> kretu: kiedy sprawdzałeś ??
<serkamil> kiedyś mi się udawało bez problemu
<zielony25> jacekowski: to nie zmienia faktu że kde mi zjada tylko 260mb
<jacekowski> a mi windows z odpalonym softem siemensa (wielka kobyla) zuzywa 1GB
<zielony25> Mi windows 8 300mb
<serkamil> kretu: cos mi się irc skopal
<serkamil> kretu: masz chwile aby pomoc zlokalizowac gdzie popelniam blad przy instalacji z netboot ??
<serkamil> kretu: wiesz mi sie przy punkcie "Download installer components"
<zielony25> Netbot ubuntu?
<serkamil> tak
<zielony25> Nie wiedziałem że netboot istnieje
<serkamil> próbowałem z kliku sieci, z wirtualek i hostów fizycznych
<serkamil> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d5vbo7k> (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<zielony25> 27MB ? Tak mało
<serkamil> tak
<probo> witam czy bylby ktos w stanie mi podpowiedziec jak przy pomocy wine zainstalowac w ubuntu corel paint shop pro photo
<jacekowski> popatrz na appdb
<probo> patrzylem ale nie znalzlem tam nic niestety
<gjm> Jaka wersja?
<probo> niby ubuntu 12.10 ma mozliwosc ale staram sie od wesji X w gore kazda zainstalowac
<probo> te nowsze pisze ze nie ma mozliwosci instalacji ale 10 powinna sie dac a mimo to wywala mi blad przy instalacji z wine
<probo> moze na photoshopa sie przesiade
<gjm> Raczej słabo.
<probo> przynajmniej jest wspierany w wine
<probo> a troche inne pytanie mozna jakos zrobic by miec podglad plikow nef w dolphinie?
<probo> zybyb bylo widac co jest na zdjeciu tak jak na jpg zanim otworzy sie jaki kolwiek program graficzny
<slawek> Cześć wszystkim. Zainstalowałem grę za pomocą wine i prócz utworzonego skrótu do niej na pulpicie, utworzył się też plik o tej samej nazwie z rozszerzeniem .lnl    Jak go usune to gra uruchamia sie ale po wyjsciu z niej cos sie chrzani i musze resetowac komputer. Pytanie brzmi- Jak pozbyc sie tego pliku .lnk z pulpitu zeby z grą bylo wszystko w porzadku
<olson_> lnk to tez skrót po co chcesz go usunąć
<slawek> skrot do czego skoro juz jeden zostal utworzony?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-20
<slawek> Po zainstalowaniu wedlug poradnikaz tej strony http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/alternatywne-srodowiska-graficzne/ innego srodowiska graficznego, po wylogowaniu, nie mam zadnych innych do wyboru. Uruchamia sie tylko gnome . Jakas rada?
<slawek> Teraz zainstalowalem lubuntu-desktop z centrum oprogramowania i wedlug poradnika, wystarczy ze sie wyloguje i w oknie ponownego logowania bede mial do wyboru gnome oraz lde. Niestety nie ma czego takiego. Wpisuje haslo i laduje sie tylko gnome. Z tego co zauwazylem to zmianie ulegla jedynie tapeta startowa systemu oraz konczaca. Przy starcie zamiast Ubuntu, widze niebieskie obraz Lubuntu, i tyle sie tylko zmienilo
<ciekawski> cześć, może to przez to: Uwaga: Ten wpis został utworzony ponad rok temu. Informacje w nim zawarte mogą być nieaktualne!
<slawek> tylko gdzies znalezc aktualny poradnik
<BlessJah> lul, na ubuntu.pl nadal odliczanie do 12.10...
<reffolucja> Witam
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
 * devilo 
<okmanek> hej
<Nikczemnick> zostaw wiadomość, oddzwonimy
<okmanek> yyy
<kojo> bry
<Nikczemnick> to sie nazywa mieć szczęście http://www.nto.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20130420/POWIAT10/130429978
<kklimonda> "Na szczęście w miejscu, gdzie siedział kierowca auto ucierpiało najmniej." no to chyba nie szczęście, tylko dobrze zaprojektowany samochód..
<Nikczemnick> miejsce kierowcy projektują inaczej? to tylko szczęście
<kklimonda> a faktycznie, na drugim zdjęciu widać jak uderzył ten z tyłu
<user36671> w ameryce przyjeli że ałto którego podmuch wiatru jest w stanie wybić z celu lotu (te które żyją bez ropy) nienadają się i w polce chyba też ?
<kojo> zna sie tu ktoś dobrzy ludzie na CSS?
<BlessJah> kojo: jeśli proponujesz pracę, to ja wymiatam w CSS
<kojo> BlessJah, niestety  jeszcze pracy nie proponuje, potrzebuje pomocy
<BlessJah> a, to nie
<kklimonda> :D
<kojo> :d
<okmanek> poleci ktoś odtwarzacz muzyczny pod Linuxa? właściwie kopia Windowsowskiego Foobara byłaby idealna. testowałem Amaroka, Clementine, Audacious ale żaden nie odpowiada mi w 100% tak jak Foobar : (
<jacekowski> clementine roksuje rulezem
<okmanek> w Clementine kombajnowatość mi przeszkadza
<kojo> potrzebuje zablokowac zawartosc strony zeby bloki nie zachodzily jeden pod drugi jak okno sie zmniejsza, rozdzielczość inna itp
<jacekowski> okmanek: przy clementine to foobar jest kombajnem
<okmanek> jacekowski: hmm. szczerze to odniosłem zupełnie inne wrażenie
<okmanek> jacekowski: zupełnie odwrotne
<okmanek> w Foobar dało się tagować wg podanego patternu, np: %artist% - %title%. w Clementine nie widziałem tej opcji
<Nikczemnick> jacekowski, to chyba żart
<jacekowski> tez sie da
<Nikczemnick> okmanek, poza tym od momentu wejścia spotify do Polski przestałem uzywac "odtwrzaczy"
<okmanek> jacekowski: jak się to robi?
<Nikczemnick> okmanek, nie ma sie co czarować, czegos takiego jak foobar nie ma pod linuksa
<okmanek> : <
<Nikczemnick> i nie będie, bo na foobarem pracuje mnóstwo osób
<kklimonda> nie widać ;)
<Nikczemnick> poza tym system dźwięku w linuksie... cóż wymyślili dobre pulseaudio to ci od alsy stwierdzili ze to chujnia
<Nikczemnick> kklimonda, czego nie widać?
<okmanek> nad jądrem Linuxa też pracuje sporo
<okmanek> i jakoś się udało
<kklimonda> Nikczemnick: nigdy nie rozumiałem co ludziom się tak podoba w foobarze
<Nikczemnick> kklimonda, to samo co w linuksie
<kklimonda> ile razy lądowałem na windowsie, i szukałem odtwarzacza muzyki, to foobar do mnie nie przemawiał
<kklimonda> Nikczemnick: dobry shell? ;)
<Nikczemnick> kklimonda, uhm mniej wiecej audio(file) mają rtm inni cos innego, projekt jest otwarty i mocno żyje
<kklimonda> mhm
<Nikczemnick> kklimonda, ale uhm? to czemu większość tego używa?
<Nikczemnick> w sensie tych co wymagają trochę wiecej?
<kklimonda> Nikczemnick: tzn. czego wymagają?
<Nikczemnick> przecież pod windows jest tyle playerów i ładniejszych
<kklimonda> czy ja wiem
<kklimonda> ostatecznie wylądowałem z muzyką w chmurze i tak ;)
<Nikczemnick> kklimonda, foobar to taki linux moze byc ładny btrzydki i to ttylko kwestia wydłubania
<kklimonda> Nikczemnick: ok, może po prostu zrobiłem się zbyt leniwy by dłubać w między czasie ;)
<Nikczemnick> kklimonda, ja ostatecznie na spotify, choć kiedys tylko flace
<kklimonda> spotify byłoby fajne
<kklimonda> ale nie ma sporej części mojej muzyki
<Nikczemnick> tak mojej też nie ale progress jest bardzo widoczny
<kojo> BlessJah, podpowiesz mi z tym css
<kojo> ?
<Nikczemnick> kklimonda, a najwieksza wada spotify to radio
<Nikczemnick> w porównaniu do takiego lastfm...
<BlessJah> kojo: box model w css2 jest mocno nieintuicyjny, nie jestem w stanie ci pomóc
<kklimonda> Nikczemnick: lastfm miał słabe radio zawsze w porównaniu z pandorą :}
<kklimonda> ja zresztą nigdy za radiem nie przepadałem
<kojo> to chociaż jak zrobić żeby najpierw podczas zmniejszania rozdzielczości najpierw zmniejszała się środkowa kolumna
<okmanek> ...
<kklimonda> wolę sobie sam budować playlistę z tego co mam
<kklimonda> kojo: ustaw minimalną szerokość dla pozostałych kolumn na przykład
<kojo> kklimonda, tu jest ok, jak jest przeglądarka zmaksymalizowana, ale jak juz dasz ją w tryb okna to trzecia kolumna ucieka pod spód
<kojo> a środkowa dalej jest szeroka i chudnie w następnej kolejności, a powinna najpierw
<kklimonda> kojo: w google znajdziesz tonę na ten temat
<okmanek> to wiecie może jak w Clementine taguje się wg patternu?
<okmanek> ?!?
<kojo> kklimonda, dzieki
<Nikczemnick> kklimonda, żartujesz, radio lastfm pandore zabijało pod warunkiem ze miałeś zbudowaną juz jakąś "kolekcję"
<kklimonda> Nikczemnick: miałem sporo w lastfm i pandora zawsze dobierała mi utwory które bardziej do siebie pasowały
<Nikczemnick> ja miałem dokładnie na odwrót :(
<kklimonda> (sporo czyli 29k utworów pomiędzy 2004 a 2009 rokiem)
<Nikczemnick> ja na lastfm miałem cok koło 200k odsłuchanych moze dlatego dobrze dobierało
<Nikczemnick> ale już i tak nie ma tematu bo radia nie ma
<okmanek> wie ktoś???
<Nikczemnick> okmanek, zapytaj sie tego co ci naopowiadał, a jak nie to easytag, ten napewno potrafi
<okmanek> Nikczemnick: thx, easytag działa, choć nie tak easy jak foobar
<Nikczemnick> okmanek, cóż nie mieli nikogo od "interfejsu" ;)
<okmanek> Nikczemnick: mieli całą społeczność Linuxa, niezorganizowaną i momentami nieograniętą jak zawsze
<okmanek> Nikczemnick: przesadzam, ale wkurzył mnie dziś
<kklimonda> easy tag to stara szkoła pisania programów na linuksa ;)
<Nikczemnick> okmanek, pewnie sie powtórzę, ale linux nie jest dla normalnych ludzi
<okmanek> hmm, od Ciebie tego nie słyszałem
<okmanek> ale wypadałoby znać. i nawet jest lepszy w wielu względach
<okmanek> ale ma wiele wad które psują całą zabawę
<kklimonda> Linux jest super na serwery
<kklimonda> ale z desktopami już jest różnie
<okmanek> dat Clementine i brak możliwości kopiowania, wycinania z playlisty
<user36671> czy v 12.04 jest binarnie zgodna z 12.04.2 ?
<kklimonda> user36671: kernel nie, userland w większości tak
<kklimonda> chyba, że zainstalujesz nowszy stack graficzny na przykład
<user36671> kklimonda: dzięki , niewiem czy znacie , ale jest taka jedna dystrybucja nazywabsię zorin OS ? pod winde się upodabina :)
<Nikczemnick> do wyglądu "wind" to akurat tęsknimy najmniej
<kklimonda> nowe windowsy ładne są
<kklimonda> ale ten zorin os wygląda jak windows 98 ;)
<Nikczemnick> kklimonda, które nowe?
<user36671> w ramach protestu powiem że to jet pierwsze ubuntu dla użytkownika windowsa jeśli kiedeyś zmieni religię , to jest ubuntu tyko bez tego ..z lewej strony :D
<kklimonda> Nikczemnick: Windows 7, i Windows 8
<kklimonda> user36671: Xubuntu też jest Ubuntu bez tego z lewej strony
<Nikczemnick> 8 bardziej 7 wcale
<kklimonda> (zresztą zorin zdaje się na xfce bazować)
<Nikczemnick> w ogóle jesli chodzi o wygląd to unity wyniata, ale ja jestem dziwny mnie sie wszyskie ubunty podobały
<kklimonda> Unity bardzo fajne jest
<Nikczemnick> moze dlatego że wcześniej używałem debianów :>
<kklimonda> nawet chyba fajniejsze od gnome-shell
<kklimonda> GNOME ma ciekawszy pomysł na całość, ale shell tak do mnie nie przemawia w sumie
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-21
<user36671> ejj , ale wam też chyba powinno zależeć żeby to było nie skomlikowane i tak dalej idąc żeby przynajmniej to nie odstraszało , bo to nie jest amiga ,czy coś tam :D
<kklimonda> user36671: unity nie jest skomplikowane
<kklimonda> użytkownicy po prostu w ogóle nie lubią jak się coś zmienia - patrz windows 8
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> unity rly nie jest skomplikowane dla przeciętnego zjadacza chleba razowego
<Nikczemnick> moja pani ogarnia ubuntu i nawet nie wie co jest pod spodem klika w te ikonki i jest
<Nikczemnick> w robocie tylko na windowsach siedzi
<Dreadlish> znam gościa, co ma stwardnienie rozsiane
<Dreadlish> i ma już te ruchy takie bardzo osłabione
<Dreadlish> siedzi na ubuntu
<Dreadlish> kupił sobie drukarkę tam jakiegoś epsona czy coś
<Dreadlish> i jeżeli w ubuntu daje się wyklikać drukarkę
<Dreadlish> to to gui musi być naprawdę proste.
<Nikczemnick> powoli sie to wszystko zmienia na+ kupiłem córce tablet na zajączka ma 4 lata i szybciej ogarnęła niż żona
<kklimonda> kupiłem sobie drukarkę, i w Linuksie zawsze muszę sobie przypomnieć którego sterownika użyć, bo mojej nie ma ;)
<kklimonda> Nikczemnick: no ale to android pewnie, a nie "Linux"
<Dreadlish> android to still ładne gui + pare rzeczy w kernelu
<Nikczemnick> kklimonda, ojej i w telewizorze też i co to zmienia?
<Nikczemnick> połowa swiata uzywa linuksa?
<Dreadlish> nawet o tym nie wiedząc.
<kklimonda> Nikczemnick: nic, ale ogólnie nie ma wtedy żadnego znaczenia czy to Linux, czy Windows, czy IOS pod spodem
<kklimonda> otwartość androida jest mocno przereklamowana
<Dreadlish> jeżeli zrobisz całkiem jednolite gui, to może być nawet jakiś śmieszny 8bitowy kernel
<Dreadlish> posixowe mają tyle do przodu, że mają xorga
<Nikczemnick> najważniejsze jest pozamiatanie "standardów" MS potem będzie z górki
<Dreadlish> teoretycznie możesz wszędzie mieć to samo
<user36671> będzie mir :D
<user36671> not xorg :)
<Nikczemnick> 0by
<Nikczemnick> oby*
<Dreadlish> mir zostanie ubuntowym wynalazkiem ;d
<user36671> tak , ale tak jak mówi Dreadlish: nikt nie wie kto ma i zczym do czynienia
<user36671> np linux to rootery
<user36671> ale i w sateliach nasa
<Dreadlish> routery
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ostatecznie Ubuntu zależy na tym by dać fajny produkt konsumentom, a nie by wszysty używali ich kodu
<Dreadlish> jest mała różnica pomiędzy route (trasa), a root (korzeń)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: mark leci na kasę, tyle ;d
<Dreadlish> i lubi wdrażać ciekawostki
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: Canonical ma deadline na zrobienie tego co chcą zrobić
<kklimonda> inaczej przegoni ich MS
<kklimonda> albo Google
<kklimonda> albo Apple
<Dreadlish> no  tak
<kklimonda> więc robią to co robią, bo tak jest szybciej
<user36671> Dreadlish ty jesteś programamtor , a ja mam koncepcję :D , ale nie bez powodu podałem zorin jako przykład
<Nikczemnick> apple zdaje sie juz nikogo nie przegoni
<Nikczemnick> chyba że w "pleckach"
<user36671> ubuntu , może na smartfon, bo ja tego inaczej nie widzę , CHYBA ŻE CHMURKI
<Dreadlish> programator?
<Dreadlish> programista jak już ;d
<Dreadlish> a raczej leń, który czasami coś napisze
<user36671> Dreadlish: OCH TRAFIASZ MI W SERDUCHO :d
<user36671> :d:d:d:d
<Dreadlish> OCH OCH
<Nikczemnick> to ja juz chyba sobie pójdę, dobranoc
<Dreadlish> jest 2:15, nie chce nikomu nigdzie trafiać chwilowo
<user36671> :D ale samołuk , a to ja lubie też normalność :/
<user36671> ale pokazuje przykład że zorin
<user36671> jako system
<user36671> z irlandii
<user36671> na ubuntu
<user36671> dużo zdobył
<user36671> tylko przez to
<user36671> że upodobnił sie do windy :
<user36671> :)
<kklimonda> do windowsa 98 ;)
<user36671> wersja od 98 dalej 2k ,xp itp :)
<kklimonda> zresztą nie wiem czy zorin to dobry przykład - to kolejna dystrybucja linuksa
<kklimonda> więc dalej mnożymy byty
<kklimonda> prawie jak w polskich urzędach
<user36671> ja to powiem szczerze że dzięki zorinowi zacząłem poznawać linuxa , to jest od strony , nawet nie komercyjnej , ale napewno jest przyciągnięcie usera :D
<user36671> a to tylko ubuntu :D
<user36671> :) taka prawda :0
<kklimonda> ale z ubuntu też byś poznał Linuksa, a niewielkie środki jakie mamy nie poszłyby na rozwój i promocję kolejnej dystrybucji
<user36671> tylko inaczej podane i + inny manager programów :)
<Dreadlish> najśmieszniejsze są takie 'dystrybucje'
<Dreadlish> które są debianem + repo + pierdółki do gui
<Dreadlish> aka theme, tapeta itp.
<Dreadlish> i są 'wielkimi dystrybucjami'
<user36671> Dreadlish: ti , lepiej bazować na źrudle jeśli coś ma odpływać w ciemno, sorka ale ja totak dostrzegam :) , nie życząc źle..
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> ale to wtedy nic nie zmienia
<user36671> wiadomo że to śą byty tylko
<Dreadlish> można równie dobrze zainstalować debiana z debootstrapa
<Dreadlish> i zrobić diffa z dpkg -l
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> idę w kimę
<user36671>  Dreadlish: maż do tego głowę a ja koncepcję , :) ważne żeby był dobry system :)
<gjm> Trochę syf.
<gjm> No i…
<Dreadlish> porządkowy gjm
<jacekowski> gjm: glupi?
<jacekowski> te bany tu nie byly bo komus sie nudzilo
<gjm> 1. Te bany mają milion lat i tylko zaśmiecają.
<gjm> 2. Proponowałbym żebyś zwracał się do mnie trochę inaczej.
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie zasmiecaja
<gjm> Tobie nie.
<gjm> Zresztą nie mam zamiaru z Tobą dyskutować.
<jacekowski> zobaczysz co sie bedzie dzialo
<gjm> Czekam na apokalipsę…
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> bany na /16
<Dreadlish> gratulacje komuś
<Dreadlish> bany na ban!*@*?
<Dreadlish> bany na losowe gatewaye
<Dreadlish> jedyne co tu się stanie to jedno wielkie NIC.
<jacekowski> 10:50 -!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [-b *!*Kwpolska@*unaffiliated/kwpolska] by gjm
<gjm> No i?
<gjm> Wiesz czemu miał tu bana w ogóle?
<jacekowski> masz kwpolskiego i ranestwena
<jacekowski> nie pamietam
<jacekowski> ale moge logi obejrzec
<gjm> To ja Ci przypomnę, Wizard dał mu bana tylko dlatego że nie miał Ubuntu.
<gjm> I co, teraz Kw wpadnie i zacznie rozróbę
<gjm> ?
<gjm> Bo albo jest tak że czegoś o nim nie wiem, albo nie masz się czego czepić.
<qermit> ktoś chce bana?>
<qermit> gjm: możesz jeszcze +q trochę przeczyścić :E
<BlessJah> mało ich teraz jakoś
<BlessJah> jest kopia sprzed czyszczenia, jakby co?
<gjm> Mam.
<gjm> No, od razu lepiej.
<BlessJah> jeszcze morpheus z dwiema malpami
<gjm> A, no fakt.
<gjm> --- Log opened Fri Apr 19 21:17:25 2013
<gjm> 21:17 Starting query in freenode with Damn3d
<gjm> 21:17 < Dziendobry
<gjm> 21:17 < Wnosze o sciagniecie bana z #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> nope
<qermit> tych nie ściągać
<gjm> Biedny arkomnet.
<qermit> to tylko zippa
<gjm> Wiem.
<BlessJah> gjm: w sumie przeklej liste sprzed czystek do arkusza z permami
<BlessJah> qermit: pamietasz link?
<Dreadlish> arkusz z permami >.,
<gjm> gjm@acer ~ $ ix pliki/ubuntu-pl-bans 
<gjm> http://ix.io/5gj
<gjm> BlessJah: ↑
<BlessJah> thx
<BlessJah> daj z czasem i wszystkim
<gjm> BlessJah: http://ix.io/5gk
<gjm> Jak ja lubię mój pulpit: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/21/11_39_30_2013-04-21_1366x768_scrot.png
<Dreadlish> archoochoo
<BlessJah> w wolnej chwili zmerguję
<Dreadlish> gjm: to ciągle ob, ya?
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Od czasu do czasu tylko motyw trochę przerabiam.
<Dreadlish> spoko
<Dreadlish> bo fajnie by było coś co oko cieszy zrobić
<Dreadlish> a tilingiem nie chce mi się bawić ;d
<BlessJah> sigh, zaczynam rozwazac przejscie z opery obile na mini
<BlessJah> tilingi sa spoko
<Dreadlish> tilingi są spoko, ale nie chce mi się
<Dreadlish> lenistwo \o/
<gjm> Ja ostatnio fajny setup wmfs znalazłem: http://dotshare.it/public/images/uploads/161.png
<BlessJah> awesome nawet z defaultowym dziala dobrze
<BlessJah> ale flaszke stawiam temu, kto napisze w lua takie zarzadzanie, jakie ma wmii
<gjm> Poflirtowałbym z dwm, awesome, albo czymś inszym gdyby nie walnięta matryca.
<BlessJah> co z nia nie tak?
<gjm> Pęknięta.
<BlessJah> uzywasz zewnetrznego z tego powodu?
<gjm> Nie, zaraz zobaczysz jak to wygląda.
<BlessJah> ja ostatnio odkrylem jak wspaniale awesome radzi sobie z dwoma monitorami
<gjm> BlessJah: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/21/S7302169.JPG
<BlessJah> peknieta
<gjm> Wtyczka od ładowarki + ciut za mocno zamknąłem.
<gjm> W Openboxie się po prostu ustawia margines ekranu i tak bardzo mi to nie przeszkadza.
<Dreadlish> oookay
<Dreadlish> wyjdziem z obscurity
<Dreadlish> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/21/2013-04-21-143409_1920x1080_scrot.png
<Dreadlish> nawet keymapy jeszcze nie mam ;d
<gjm> W hostname się chyba walnąłeś.
<Dreadlish> chgw
<Dreadlish> przydzielilo z dhcp :D
<gjm> hint: /etc/hostname
<Dreadlish> iknow
<gjm> Tak narzekali na te rozbicie konfigów, a tak naprawdę to spoko pomysł.
<Dreadlish> jak ktos sie przyzwyczai, to potem mu nie przeszkadza
<Dreadlish> dobra, zmienilem klawiature ;D
<gjm> :q
<Dreadlish> a teraz xorg restart, zebym mogl to samo powiedziec o ukladzie
<gjm> whoops
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> ąęśćżłóź
<Dreadlish> i weź tu znajdź jakiś sensowny hostname :/
<Dreadlish> dam jakiś ładny prosto z dupy
<Dreadlish> np. eclipse, sunshine or watever
<Dreadlish> co za durny dał w podstawowym configu lilyterma, żeby na ctrl+o było zaznaczanie wszystkiego
<dweller> lilyterm
<dweller> co to w ogóle jest ;f
<Dreadlish> dweller: pewnie na xtermie siedzisz
<dweller> nope
<dweller> st
<dweller> chociaż xterma też wcześniej używałem
<Dreadlish> fajno.
<sysek> zief
<Drathir> bry...
<Voldenet> bry
<sysek> jezu ale nudy
<jezu> wiem
<sysek> nic sie nie dzieje w pracy :/
<bjfs> zrób skrypt, który kasuje losowo wybrany plik w /etc to będzie robota ;)
<sysek> lol
<kklimonda> bjfs: znając życie ma puppeta, albo innego chefa, i cała zabawa na marne ;)
<foreste> czesc kklimonda
<foreste> mam pytanie
<sysek> :|
<sysek> jeszcze mi mozg wybucha
<sysek> jak czytam w jaki spsob dostac wize do usa
<kklimonda> sysek: jaką?
<sysek> imigracyjna
<kklimonda> a, no to faktycznie fajna zabawa podobno
<foreste> jakim cudem zyskac dostemp miec usb dla uzytkownika
<sysek> bez krewnych to lipa
<sysek> nie ma szans
<sysek> i nie wyjade stad
<foreste> jestem w tty  i uucp
<BlessJah> sysek: łatwiej będzie obywatelstwo jakiegoś kraju, który jedzie bez wiz
<sysek> chyba ak
<sysek> tak*
<sysek> hm
<sysek> tylko kurcze, okej, dostane wize
<sysek> ale jak tu znalez roboet
<BlessJah> musisz mieć zawód
<BlessJah> albo bić się z meksykańcami o czyjś ogródek
<sysek> mam zwod - technik informatyk lol
<sysek> JAK TO BRZMI
<DaZ> szczym do ludzi
<DaZ> ;_;
<sysek> o matko
<sysek> i ta glupai emotko
<sysek> '_'
<sysek> %_%
<sysek> $_$
<kklimonda> foreste: hotplug?
<kklimonda> foreste: grupa taka
<sysek> €_€
<kklimonda> sysek: a czemu do USA akurat chcesz jechać?
<gjm> Oj foreste.
<sysek> kklimonda: bo nudzi mnie europa
<sysek> i ogolnie polska
<kklimonda> sysek: no to Polska, czy europa? ;)
<sysek> i to i to
<sysek> wzsystko na raz
<foreste> niemam takiej grupy w archu ;/
<kklimonda> sysek: nie masz szans dostać wizy imigracyjnej do USA bez wyższego wykształcenia/czekającej na ciebie pracy
<kklimonda> foreste: udev odpowiada za ustawianie uprawnień iirc, więc pogrzeb w jego regułkach
<foreste> kklimonda:  znasz dobre zrodla rxtx pod 64b ?
<sysek> no to lipa
<sysek> zaczynac teraz studia to jak przedluzenie raka
<sysek> nie chce mi sie jechac do usa w wieku 27 lat
<kklimonda> sysek: jedź do Anglii
<BlessJah> foreste: https://wiki.archlinux.org/
<BlessJah> tam jest wszystko odnośnie archa
<sysek> kklimonda: bylem w londku
<sysek> turystycznie
<BlessJah> sysek: zacznij studia tutaj i za rok, dwa przenieś się do USA
<gjm> Zresztą to jest kanał Ubuntu <;
<sysek> gjm: oj who cares
<gjm> Ja, czasami.
<sysek> BlessJah: ja to bym juz teraz wyjechal :/
<sysek> zastanawia mnie
<sysek> jakim cudem takie arabusy
<sysek> i inne terrorysty
<sysek> tam dostaja wizy
<BlessJah> mają wyższe wykształcenie
<kklimonda> sysek: bo mają rodziny tam
<BlessJah> albo rodziny
<kklimonda> sysek: możesz już dzisiaj spakować się, i wyjechać do Anglii/Irlandii etc.
<BlessJah> sysek: dużo żeś europy widział, że cię już znudziła?
<sysek> kklimonda: ja znaju
<kklimonda> sysek: i nie będzie tam dużo gorzej niż w USA
<kklimonda> tylko, że na zmywak pojedziesz
<kklimonda> co nie jest takie złe w sumie
<kklimonda> i tak zarobisz więcej niż w PL ;)
<sysek> ta
<BlessJah> więcej niż technik-informatyk na pewno
<sysek> :D
<sysek> miliardy milionow
<BlessJah> sysek: to samo co tutaj, tylko w funtach
<BlessJah> wydasz to samo, tylko w funtach
<kklimonda> miliardy nie, ale minimalna pensja w UK pozwala spokojnie żyć i odkładać
<kklimonda> tylko nie w Londynie, a bardziej na północy
<sysek> moja dziewczyna ma ciocie w londku, wiec jakies tam zamieszkanie mam, czy tam moge miec
<kklimonda> tak, tylko Londyn jest sporo droższy
<BlessJah> no to na co czekasz?
<sysek> BlessJah: na pieniadze ?
<sysek> zeby miec chociaz z czego zyc
<BlessJah> robisz cokolwiek żeby je zdobyć?
<sysek> no tak, pracuje ;)
<kklimonda> znajomy się sprężył, w pół roku odłożył 3.5k funtów, i zaraz wyjeżdża do Manchesteru
<kklimonda> jeszcze wyłożył sporą kasę by podszlifować angielski
<sysek> no teraz sie dowidziale, tzn ostatnio
<sysek> kumpel z podstawowki
<sysek> ktorego od loho nie widzialem
<sysek> wlasnie spial sie, wyjechal do uk i szuka tam pracy
<sysek> TRZEBA TAK ZROBIC
<BlessJah> kklimonda: zakladajac ze znajomy nie sprzedal samochodu i lodowki, oraz ze zaczal zbieranie od zera
<BlessJah> to musial zarabiac 4k
<sysek> albo sprzedal nerke
<kklimonda> BlessJah: zarabia ~2.5k, sprzedał wszystko co miał, zamieszkał u rodziców etc.
<BlessJah> trochę ryzykowne, bo nie ma do czego wracać
<BlessJah> ale z drugiej strony motywacja dobra, bo nie ma do czego wracać
<foreste> http://wklej.dug.net.pl/4487 takie pluje jak kompiluje rxtx
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nic go tu nie trzyma
<kklimonda> BlessJah: 5 lat w polskim radiu pracował, na koniec miał 2.5k na rękę - prawie tyle co na początku, a odeszły wszystkie zlecenia etc.
<BlessJah> no tak, to nic go nie trzyma
<kklimonda> no nic - rodziny nie ma, z dziewczyną się rozstał chyba z rok temu, sprzedał w sumie wszystko co miał - sprzęt muzyczny, komputer, książki etc.
<sysek> mnie tu tez nic nie trzyma
<kklimonda> kupił sobie laptopa jakiegoś ;)
<sysek> tzn i tak bym z dziewczyna wylecial
<sysek> a tak
<sysek> to nic
<BlessJah> zacieśnij pasa, zbierz pieniądze i jedź
<sysek> no tak, tylko jak tam pracy szukac
<kklimonda> sysek: ech, tak jak w PL tylko po angielsku ;)
<BlessJah> sysek: im więcej o tym mówisz, tym mniej zrobisz
<sysek> haha
<sysek> ja to wiem
<gjm> foreste: 
<sysek> i Ty to wiesz
<gjm> aur/arduino 1:1.0.4-1 (399) Arduino SDK (includes patched avrdude and librxtx)
<BlessJah> sysek: to chyba idealny moment na zakończenie dyskusji?
<sysek> BlessJah: chyba tak ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-14
<Lakii> ;]
<mateusz_> czesc
<mateusz_> Pytanie, na jednej z maszyn mam duzo pakietow do aktualizacji, zaleznosci w cholere i obawiam sie, ze po aptitude full-upgrade polowa rzeczy przestanie dzialac, full-upgrade nadpisuje configi?
<jacekowski> ie
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> pyta czy nadpisac
<mateusz_> czyli generalnie uslugi takie jak poczta itp. po aktualizacji beda dzialac?
<mateusz_> moge jakos zrobic backupa z teraz na wypadek gdyby nie poszlo z aktualizacja, zeby bylo z czego przywrocic??
<TheNumb> Backupy robi się zawsze.
<jacekn> mateusz_: tak w teorii wszystko powinno dzialac po auktualizacji
<mateusz_> dokladnie, w teorii
<jacekn> no zalezy od twojego srodowiska, im bardziej "standardowa" konfiguracje masz tym wieksza szansa ze bedzie wszystko ok
<jacekn> ale jak masz jakies wazne uslugi to musisz poczytac release notes i przetestowac aktualizacje na innym serwerze
<mateusz_> musze poszukac czegos w rodzaju: what we should backup before full-upgrade :)
<jacekn> backup wszystkiego najlepiej zrob
<mateusz_> zapytam nieprofesjonalnie ale /* ?
<jacekn> tak
<jacekn> mateusz_: albo mozesz 2 serwer skombinowac, zainstalowac nowa wersje, przetestowac i potem migracje zrobic ze starego na nowy
<mateusz_> jacekn: niestety takiej mozliwosci nie mam.
<mateusz_> ale idac dalej
<jacekn> wszystko zalezy od tego jak wazne uslugi tam sa
<jacekn> w virtualboxie nawet mozesz niektore rzeczy przetestowac
<mateusz_> zrobilem backup, zaaktualizowalem serw., cos nie dziala, przywracam z backupu, dalej nie dziala, bo pakiety sa nowe
<mateusz_> choc nie powinny :)
<mateusz_> dobra
<mateusz_> glupie to bylo
<mateusz_> wszystko jasne.
<mateusz_> jacekn: tak, potencjalnie tak
<mateusz_> ale sprobuje z wersja pierwsza
<Lakii> [;
<kamil_> czesc
<kamil_> mam taki problem - chcialbym puscic to co jest mowione przez mikrofon na glosniki
<kamil_> jak moge to zrobic?
<kamil_> nie mam tutaj na mysli nagrania
<kamil_> tylko w czasie rzeczywistym
<kamil_> w gnome3
<jacekowski> mateusz_: podstawowe pytanie, czemu nie masz backupow?
<jacekowski> cat /dev/dsp>/dev/dsp
<jacekowski> proste
<mateusz_> jacekowski: to jest bardzo dobre pytanie
<jacekn> kamil_: sprawdz pavucontrol moze
<kamil_> jacekn: sprobuje w audacity cos wymodzic
<jacekowski> kamil_: cat /dev/dsp>/dev/dsp
<jacekowski> kamil_: jedno polecenie ktore w jakies 2s zrobi co trzeba
<kamil_> jacekowski: a, to do mnie pisales
<kamil_> juz zrobilem przez audacity
<kamil_> dzieki
<Quintasan> \o
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Quintasan: jakieś release party organizujecie? :P
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Nie wiem ale w sumie możnaby jakieś Wrocławskie piwo zrobić z tej okazji
<TheNumb> Bo to chyba ten czwartek, nie?
<Quintasan> Środa?
<Quintasan> A nie, czwartek
<Quintasan> Faktycznie.
<WingedHussar> lubię ciastka
<popek> Super.
<prs> \o/
<Korrok> ;]
<prs> da się w 12.04 ustawić pythona 3 jako defaultowego?
<kklimonda> prs: nie, za dużo aplikacji zakłada, że /usr/bin/python to wersja 2.x
<Dreadlish> dlatego normalni programiści piszą /usr/bin/env python2
<Dreadlish> a reszta niech zapieprza na galerze.
<neo_0> czesc! pracujac na netbooku podlaczonym do zewnetrznego monitora (monitor netbooka off) zalogowany na MATE usunalem UNITY* i zapomnialem ustawic MATE jako default (oba screeny BLANK :( )
<TheNumb> neo_0: Wskocz do tty i to napraw.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w parchu python 3 jest standardowo :D
<mati75> neo_0: alt + ctrl + f1
<TheNumb> mati75: już działamy ;p
<neo_0> mati75: thx
<mati75> TheNumb: nie zauważyłem tego wcześniejszego
<neo_0> ;)
<nvll> test
<TheNumb> nvll: zachowuj się następnym razem :P
<nvll> dobrze
<neo_0> TheNumb: masz skrzyne browara! ;)
<TheNumb> neo_0: woohoo!
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: w gen2 też mam ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: to też prawda.
<Dreadlish> w debianie nie wiem
<TheNumb> W sabajonie dalej portage działa na 2.7 :D
<Dreadlish> nawet
<Dreadlish> w debianie mam 2.7
<Dreadlish> ale portage działa i na 2.7 i na 3.3
<TheNumb> 3.4 chyba już też.
<Dreadlish> może i
<Dreadlish> nie wiem szczerze ;D
<Dreadlish> ja mam 3.3 tylko
<Dreadlish> właśnie... jakąś NuDę trzeba puścić
<TheNumb> Ano.
<ChaosEngine> PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy2_0 -python2_6 -python3_2 -python3_4"
<ChaosEngine> FYI
<TheNumb> tak
<Voldenet> PYTHON_TARGETS=""; apt-get purge python
<Voldenet> fyi
<TheNumb> apt-get remove perl -y ftfy
<Voldenet> No chyba nie
<TheNumb> No chyba jednak tak :<
<Voldenet> a chcesz się kłócić o błahostki?
<Voldenet> LANG=en pacman -Qi python|perl -ne 'print scalar split/\s+/,$1 if /^Required By\s*: (.*?)$/i'
<Voldenet> 6
<Voldenet> LANG=en pacman -Qi perl|perl -ne 'print scalar split/\s+/,$1 if /^Required By\s*: (.*?)$/i'
<Voldenet> 32
<Voldenet> (⌐■_■) DEAL WITH IT
<Voldenet> python w zasadzie zbędny
<Voldenet> co potrzebuje pythona? python-pip (python coś) python-virtualenv
<Voldenet> co potrzebuje perla?
<Voldenet> git automake llvm openssl
<Voldenet> squid systrace syslinux
<Voldenet> co dobitnie pokazuje, że perl > python
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> hm
<Voldenet> s/systrace/strace/
<Dreadlish> http://wklej.to/P9HIR
<Dreadlish> równo even
<Voldenet> z tego co widzę
<Voldenet> gnome używa pythona i python
<Voldenet> i iotop
<Voldenet> za to perla preferuje kde
<Voldenet> ciekawe zjawisko
<Voldenet> wygląda na to, że w środowisku czysto konsolowym perl jest częściej używany, a w gui python
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-15
<TheNumb> perl umar
<TheNumb> W żętó chcą przepisywać konsolowe narzędzia do pythonga.
<prs> w żetó wszystko jest w pythonie.
<prs> w ubu też z resztą.
<shpaq> nie wszystko
<shpaq> ale sporo
<m477> tez wam sie tak spac chce?
<m477> cisnienie strasznie niskie
 * TheNumb śpi
<Dreadlish> gentoo i perl to taka dziwna bajka
<Dreadlish> że głupia aktualizacja perla to udręka
<jacekowski> bash ftw
<jacekowski> ale perl to syf
<Dreadlish> perl jest takim rudym
<Dreadlish> nikt nie wie po co, ale jest.
<Dreadlish> chociaż nie, php gorsze.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: bo bierze z perla to co "najlepsze"? :D
<m477> a pyton i ruby?
<TheNumb> :DDD
<TheNumb> w suse nowy yast jest naklepany w ruby
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: :D
<grek> dropbox synchronizuje pliki czy montuje
<grek> potrzebuje cos sieciowego co montuje a nie synchronizuje tzn zeby to bylo nadal na zdalnym serwerze jest cos takiego  ?
<kklimonda> synchronizuje
<grek> a jest cos co mozna zamontowac
<grek> na virtualach chcialem sobie jakis wspolny folder zrobic synchronizowanie nic nie da
<grek> tzn nie ma sensi
<grek> :)
<kklimonda> na wirtualkach możesz po prostu montować bezpośrednio foldery - virtualbox i vmware mają do tego narzędzia, dla kvm pewnie nfs albo cifs trzeba
<grek> wiem ale mi chodzi o folder sieciowy
<grek> zeby bylo to niezalezne
<grek> od komputera
<grek> do nie duzej ilosci danych
<shpaq> folder to jest reklamowy
<grek> :)
<grek> mozna uzywac dysku jednoczesnie na dwuch virtualnych maszymach vbox
<grek> w sensie dysk z danymi - wirtualny dysk vbox ext4
<TheNumb> no niebardzo
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz zamontować ten sam dysk pod dwoma systemami na raz?
<TheNumb> Możesz postawić jakąś sambę albo inny nfs.
<dweller> zamontować może
<dweller> w najlepszym przypadku skończy się na fsck tylko, w najgorszym zje mu dane
<neo__> siemka! ubuntu 13.10 na mate odpalilo mi sie przed chwila do tapety ale nie zaladowalo pulpitu, po restarcie juz bylo ok, przypadek?
<xaxes`> tak
<neo__> hmm
<neo__> czyli miewa humorki ;)
<WingedHussar> Przypadek? Nie sądzę!
<neo__> wiec co?
<neo__> nie chce zeby mi takie sceny robil czesciej
<popek> Zainstaluj Windowsa.
<neo__> @popek: nie kazdy rodzi sie linuxowym geniuszem jak Ty
<neo__> to jest kanal wspolnoty
<mati75> popek: idź pan w … bo straszysz
<neo__> zjedz snickersa bo gwiazdorzysz
<popek> na dwoje babka wróżyła
<mati75> neo__: zluzuj majty
<mati75> i opisz problem
<popek> uwaga, ewoluuję
<mati75> gjm: dej krzysz
<mati75> 17:20 -!- mode/#debian-pl [+v gjm] by mati75
<mati75> >:]
<mati75> ;>
<gjm> tak się robi interesy
<neo__> mati75: jak wyzej, rano wystartowal mi normalnie, teraz zatrzymal sie na tapecie (bez pulpitu), po restarcie poszlo
<gjm> to jest ubuntu, tego nie pomalujesz
<gjm> mi dzisiaj się wysrało
<neo__> :]
<gjm> zaczęło znienacka krzyczeć, że brak uprawnień
<neo__> kurwa krzychu!
<gjm> i z fifirifi mnie rozłączyło
<gjm> (tak, mam ubuntu)
<gjm> (w pracy)
<gjm> ale restart mu pomógł
<neo__> czyli jednak humorzasty skubaniec
<mati75> takie są uroki srubuntu
<neo__> dzieki panowie, wiecej glupich pytan wkrotce ;)
<TheNumb> > <gjm> (w pracy)
<TheNumb> > implikować, że gjm pracuje
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Chyba w Trolling s.c.
<Dreadlish> nope.
<Dreadlish> gjm pracuje rly.
<Dreadlish> potwierdzone info
<Dreadlish> handlarz mirek też potwierdza
<gjm> ps. to prawda
<lisu1> dobry
<lisu> wrr, czemu ten flashplayer kwasi wszystko w tym linuxie
<lisu> z reszta nie tylko w linuxie, na windowsie tez wesoło nie jest
<Dreadlish> a po co komu flashplayer?
<lisu> tez sie zastanawiam, ale czym jutuba ogladac?
<jacekn> lisu: htmlem 5
<lisu> no to ja bym chcial, hmm, a w sumie nie próbowałem
<lisu> ok mam fajerfoxa 28 i kuku - zamiast filmu czarny ekran
<lisu> ok wywaliłem wtyczkę, nie ma to jak stary procesor, co nie kompatybilizuje z adobem ;]
<lisu> faktycznie, olać adoba flasha. html5 dział o niebo lepiej!
<gjm> A mi tam flash działa.
<lisu> a jaki procek masz i która wersja flasha?
<gjm> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6500  @ 2.10GHz
<gjm> ~ » pacman -Q flashplugin
<gjm> flashplugin 11.2.202.350-1
<lisu> gjm: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<TheNumb> lisu: pewnie nie masz sse2/sse3
<gjm> ~ » grep flags /proc/cpuinfo | ix
<gjm> http://ix.io/bHz
<TheNumb> Znam ten bul.
<TheNumb> bul bul bul
<lisu> a nie mam sse2
<lisu> mam athlona 2500xp + z rdzeniem barton --> w tamtych czasach najlepszy procek na rynku
<TheNumb> taa
<TheNumb> Mam podobnego procka tylko, że intela.
<TheNumb> Też bez sse2 ;/
<TheNumb> http://ark.intel.com/pl/products/27168/Intel-Celeron-Processor-1_20-GHz-256K-Cache-100-MHz-FSB
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<lisu> intel w tamtych czasach to ... to dopiero pentium 4 wchodziły 1 rdzeniowe
<TheNumb> Oł jea, litografia 130nm
<TheNumb> Grzeje się jak...
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> no to ja mam chyba tego z 65nm, ale nie jestem pewien, też do zimnych nie należy, ale radzi sobie
 * mati75 miał xp 2000+
<mati75> 1.6 <3
<TheNumb> lisu: dobrze, że mi przypomniałeś o tym komputerze. Trzeba na nim zaktualizować debiana.
<lisu> :) a co? tak stabilnie i dobrze działa ze nie dotykasz?
<TheNumb> Nie. Ja go wyłączam po aktualizacji ;-)
<lisu> lol
<TheNumb> Po prostu mam w nim kartę firewire a czasem jej potrzebuję.
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> thenumb@zlomek:~$ lsb_release -r
<TheNumb> Release:        testing
<TheNumb> :PPP
<mati75> TheNumb: ja mam arma szybszego od tego celerona
<TheNumb> mati75: bywa i tak :(
<lisu> dobry sprzet nei jest zły ;]
<TheNumb> Ostatnio smutłem bo chciałem odpalić serwer jakiejś gry a binarka była skompilowana z instrukcjami których mój procefor nie obsługuje.
<TheNumb> 66 aktualizowanych, 1 nowo instalowanych, 0 usuwanych i 0 nieaktualizowanych.
<TheNumb> Nie jest źle.
<lisu> matko, co to za gra? cheese 4d?
<mati75> mati75@kiepski ~ % lsb_release -r
<mati75> Release:        testing
<mati75> mati75@kiepski ~ % dpkg --print-architecture
<mati75> armhf
<TheNumb> lisu: chyba starbound
<TheNumb> Nie pamiętam.
<TheNumb> mati75: raspi?
<mati75> TheNumb: nope
<mati75> Cubieboard
<lisu> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Athlon%20XP%202500+%20-%20AXDA2500DKV4D.html
<TheNumb> kupieboard
<mati75> kupaboard
<mati75> nie mój
<mati75> do testów
<mati75> zasilania do sata mi brakuje
<TheNumb> Myślałem czy by nie kupić beagle
<lisu> jakie sata? PXE panie ;]
<TheNumb> A może znowu postawię na tym złowie fribizdi
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> *złomie
<lisu> czas na mnie, na razie ludki.
<jacekowski> TheNumb: popatrz na odroida
<TheNumb> jacekowski: paczam
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-16
<Lakii> raz dwa trzy gonisz ty ;p
<mati75> 2nd
<m477>   1st
<zioper> 0ed
<Ploy> witam
<Ploy> jak np sluzby specjalne sprawdzaja emaile podejrzanych, lamia te hasla czy po prostu pisza do operatora i maja dostep do wszystkiego?
<xaxes`> Ploy: piszą maila
<mati75> i dają dostęp
<Ashiren> dlatego zawsze se szyfruj maile
<Lakii> mysllisz ze interesuja ich twoje maile Ashiren ?
<WingedHussar> Myślisz, że Ashiren nie kantuje skarbówki? Z jednej strony dziura budżetowa, z drugiej ktoś szyfruje maile. Przypadek? Nie sądzę!
<Lakii> ;)
<lugal> dziendoberek
<lugal> co trza zrobic jak sie pojawia ten Warning po scannowaniu rkhunter???? [19:27:14] Warning: Network TCP port 1524 is being used by /usr/sbin/portsentry. Possible rootkit: Possible FreeBSD (FBRK) Rootkit backdoor
<lugal>            Use the 'lsof -i' or 'netstat -an' command to check this.
<ChaosEngine> lugal: use google, drugi wątek z góry
<neo___> siemka! nie moge rozpakowac archiwum .tar.gz ani komenda tar -xvzf (to nie wyglada jak archiwum tar)
<neo___> ani w oknie
<TheNumb> neo___: a co mówi "file" o tym pliku?
<neo___> gzip conpressed :P UPS :D
<TheNumb> tar xf powinno dać radę.
<neo___> niestety to samo :/
<neo___> plik to sciagniety dopiero z archiwum desklet
<TheNumb> gunzip?
<TheNumb> Może źle się ściągnął.
<prs> zcat
<neo___> zcat z parametrami?
<TheNumb> bez
<TheNumb> zcat dupa.gz > dupa
<neo___> utworzyl mi sie plik
<neo___> tez gzip
<prs> szacuneczek.
<neo___> :]
<neo___> ej no bez jaj :]
<TheNumb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/sam-hulick-ubuntu-start-sound
<BlessJah> "disk has a few bad sectors"
<TheNumb> BlessJah: hee?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nowy-stary sprzet
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ale tak napisałeś z dupy bez kontekstu.
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> spodobalo mi sie sformulowanie 'a few'
<BlessJah> z dupy, w kontekscie rosnacej liczy znajdywanych badsectorow
<Lakii> 1
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-17
<grek> czesc czy jeest mozliwosc synchronizacji czasu bez uwania tego protokolu sntp
<grek> ktory przy normalniej konfiguracji wifi nie dziala
<grek> na virtualboxowej maszynie nie dziala
<grek> ogolnie to mam siec ze on nie dziala
<grek> a mi chodzi tylko o zegarek
<grek> na prawde niezbena jest przekonfigurowanie firewali, rouyterow zeby miec zegarek w komputerze ? :)
<Ashiren> chcesz poprostu czas zmienic?
<grek> chce zeby sie synchronizowal bo mam problem z bateria
<grek> automartyczna synchronizacja nie dziala-  nie mozna polaczyc sie z zadnym serwerem podejzewam ze przez ten port kosmiczny
<grek> moze byc z dokladnoscia do 10 minut :) moze i ten sntp ma jakies zaletyy ze umie doklanie czy cos ale jest to dosc utrundnione - jezlei nie mamy komputera wysawionego na swiat to z tego co widze to nie dziala
<Ashiren> no ale jak chcesz synchronizowac. bateria nie dziala - wewnetrzny zegar komputera nie tyka i czas sie mu resetuje. skad on ma wziac czas
<grek> mylisz sie wewnetrzny zegar tyka on do tego nie potrzebuje bnateri baterie potrzebuje zeby tykał podczas odłączenia od pradu
<grek> z internetu
<grek> moze wizasc czas
<grek> tgak jak inne urzadzenia i komputery ktore maja odlbokowane porty dla protokolu sntp
<gjm> na chuj komu przecinki?
<Ashiren> yhm
<grek> http://wklej.to/F7vby
<jacekowski> i litrowek pelno
<Ashiren> moze http://askubuntu.com/questions/429306/ntpdate-no-server-suitable-for-synchronization-found
<jacekowski> ale mozna synchronizowac czas po HTTP
<grek> nie wiem jak ale tu jest jakies rozwiazanie
<grek> http://superuser.com/questions/307158/how-to-use-ntpdate-behind-a-proxy
<grek> tyle ze nie wiem jak to zmienic na polska strefe bo z tego co rozumiem to on robi to dla gmt i ustawił mi na 6:43
<grek> ale ustawił :)
<Ashiren> no bo on powinien ustawic na utc, a strefy czasowe to juz 'lokalnie'
<grek> a no tak i chyba tak jest wpisuje date
<grek> czw, 17 kwi 2014, 06:48:14 UTC
<grek> czyli cos jeszcze w systemie
<grek> bo w trayu mam  - 6:50
<grek> co smieszniejsze w trayu mam 6:50 dla strefy eur/warsaw
<jacekowski> strefe czasowa masz la
<jacekowski> zla
<grek> ale gdzie ona jest ustawiona - na poziomie zegarka dałem eur/warsaw
<Quintasan> \o
<bastetmilo> siema, to co dziś robimy release party?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Relase Party to może za dużo powiedziane ale jakieś piwo możnaby zrobić
<Quintasan> Aczkolwiek najpierw czeka mnie wizyta w szpitalu
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: konczę prace o 14:30
<bastetmilo> :D
<Quintasan> Ja kończę o której chcę aczkolwiek wypadałoby jakieś pieniądze mieć z tej pracy a nie 100zł
<quryt> witam wszytskich
<quryt> wie ktos dlaczego jeszcze nie ma 14.04 na oficjalnej stronie ubuntu
<quryt> podobno dzis miala byc finalna wersja ogolno dostepna
<kklimonda> bo dziś trwa cały dzień :}
<grek> :)
<grek> mozna aktualiuzowac 12,04 na 14,04 ?
<grek> bo wersje zwykle trrzeba po kolei ale lts jest nawet opcja pokazuj tylko lts wiec pewnie mozna z lts na nowszy lst ? kojazy ktos ?
<kklimonda> można
<kklimonda> ale warto poczekać do 14.04.1
<kklimonda> ew. przynajmniej z miesiąc, aż trochę ludzi przetestuje proces
<kklimonda> repozytoria main są porządnie testowane, chyba nawet automatycznie, ale z universe (repozytoria utrzymywane przez społeczność) jest różnie
<grek> ok dzieki
<mati75> http://192-168-1-1.pl/dupa/2014-04-17-095735_1024x768_scrot.png u mnie już działa
<jacekowski> mozna skakac o kilka wersji
<mati75> universe to jeszcze tydzień temu z debiana kopiowali
<WingedHussar> tydzień? kawał czasu
<kklimonda> mati75: universe kopiuje się prawie do końca
<kklimonda> ale ręcznie
<TheNumb> Odświeżam to releases.ubuntu.com i odświeżam a 14.04 dalej nie ma ;/
<kklimonda> TheNumb: na 99% ostatni daily obraz to będzie to
<TheNumb> kklimonda: zobaczymy <:
<kklimonda> nom
<kklimonda> dopóki nie ogłoszą etc.
<TheNumb> zaraz ściągnę i policzę sumy.
<kklimonda> suma się zmieni
<kklimonda> bo będzie inny string z wersją
<kklimonda> ale paczki prawdopodobnie te same
<TheNumb> no to nie ten sam obraz :(
<kklimonda> musisz być duszą każdego spotkania ;)
<TheNumb> No ba.
<TheNumb> Co do tego nie ma wątpliwości.
<TheNumb> mati75: współczuję.
<TheNumb> https://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2014/msg00082.html
<TheNumb> :D
<mati75> TheNumb: tylko jeden pakiet mam jebnięty w squeeze
<mati75> dodam poprawkę i tyle będzie
<TheNumb> https://soundcloud.com/omgubuntu/itsanewbuntu
<TheNumb> Ale pikne
<TheNumb> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<TheNumb> kklimonda: chyba miałeś rację ;p
<xaxes`> kiedy wypuszczają 14.04?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: pewnie pod wieczór ;-)
<xaxes`> reinstall time \o/
<Quintasan> 20:00 UTC pewnie xD
<zioper> O której będzie 14.04 do pobrania ?
<ftpd> O 17:32 naszego casu.
<zioper> Dzięki ;)
<Quintasan> ftpd: Skąd Ty wziąłeś tą godzinę? xD
<Ashiren> $RANDOM
<mati75> po 18 będą obrazy
<mati75> jak zwykle
<drathir> to prawda, ze ubu wraca do g3 ? przestaje force-owac swoje unity?
<ftpd> Quintasan, Czytałem gdzieś wczoraj.
<Quintasan> drathir: wat
<Quintasan> Ale Mir
<Quintasan> xD
<bastetmilo> drathir: że co?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: coś się nie zapowiada :D
<TheNumb> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<TheNumb> Sporo mają jeszcze do poprawienia.
<TheNumb> upgrade zepsuty trochę.
<xaxes`> TheNumb: ja reinstaluję
<xaxes`> pozbędę się LVM-a przy okazji
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> Ja może zainstaluję jutro. Zależy kiedy będzie iso.
<Quintasan> Jak nikt nie znajdzie jakiejś wielkiej regresji to powinno być dzisiaj
<zioper> Lepiej update czy reinstall ??
<TheNumb> zioper: zależy.
<TheNumb> Jak z 12.04 i masz czas to reinstall.
<TheNumb> Z 13.10 może się udać.
<zioper> 13.10
<zioper> Tylko ja się bawiłem sporo i potrafi mi się sypnąć...
<zioper> Więc chyba na reinstall pójdę..
<TheNumb> To polecam reinstall w takim wypadku <:
<zioper> Mogłoby się już ISO pojawić :/
<mati75> zioper: to daily ściągnij
<mati75> to samo będzie
<zioper> daily ?
<zioper> Sorry panowie, ja od niedawna w linuxach ;)
<mati75> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<TheNumb> ftpd ma jeszcze minutę
<mati75> czemu?
<TheNumb> <ftpd> O 17:32 naszego casu.
<ftpd> ;-)
<TheNumb> :D
<ftpd> Ja już ściągam.
<ftpd> Z crona.
<mati75> jest
<mati75> storna padła
<mati75> strona*
<gjm> wololo
<TheNumb> mati75: zepsułeś.
<TheNumb> mati75: pewnie pingujesz ze wszystkich serwerów dostępnych dla devów debiana :<
<mati75> TheNumb: tylko do 2 mam dostęp
<TheNumb> O kurfa, jest iso ;o
<TheNumb> ftpd: spóźniłeś się 3 minuty.
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> tzn, przyspieszyłeś.
<mati75> TheNumb: masz xubuntu?
<TheNumb> mati75: nie.
<TheNumb> Seedować!
<mati75> mam
<mati75> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-releases/14.04/
<mati75> macie i nie płakać
<gjm> wirós
<gjm> xD
<ftpd> TheNumb, Za wolno Ci się odświeżyło.
<mati75> torrent się nie łączy u mnie
<TheNumb> mati75: no nie?
<TheNumb> :D
<ftpd> Pójdę poseedować.
<nvll> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<nvll> Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso' 20% [=========>                                       ] 212,059,124 6.75M/s  eta 77s
<mati75> 200 mega dałem na seed
<TheNumb> nvll: pff
<ftpd> Ale to beta2
<nvll> nie
<ftpd> Te torrenty.
<mati75> Zapis do: `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.1'
<mati75> 100%[==========================================================================================================================================>] 1.010.827.264 7,38MB/s   w  86s
<mati75> 2014-04-17 17:41:56 (11,3 MB/s) - zapisano `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.1' [1010827264/1010827264]
<ftpd> Ja chcę torrenta, upgrade na serwerze będę robił z do-release-upgrade
<ftpd> ubuntu-14.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<ftpd> Nie ma fulla .torrent
<TheNumb> jest.
<Ashiren> wy tak instalujecie nowa wersja w dniu jak sie pojawia :?
<ftpd> Ja nie.
<ftpd> TheNumb, Poka palcem, nie widzę w linku od nvilla.
<TheNumb> lol. cofnęli releases.ubuntu.com :D
<jacekn_> Ashiren: zalezy gdzie, na lapku instaluje duzo przed tym jak sie "pojawi"
<ftpd> Na heanecie jest.
<ftpd> Ale na releases.ubuntu.com nie ma.
<TheNumb> Zaraz rsyncnie i też nie będzie.
<mati75> Tracker: [Failure reason "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."]
<nvll> jak nie ma
<nvll> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ nadal jest
<mati75> amd64 ściągnąłem
<mati75> jak chcecie
<nvll> ja tez mam mirrora
<TheNumb> Hmm... otworzyłem z frajerfoxa i jest.
<TheNumb> Ciekawe co się dzieje.
<TheNumb> ftpd: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<gjm> rzucili się jak na cebulę
<ftpd> The requested URL /trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent was not found on this server.
<nvll> chcecie mirrora?
<mati75> nvll: mam swój
<nvll> releases.ubuntu.com ma kilka serwerów
<nvll> moze zależy od tego na który wejdziecie
<mati75> na ubuntu wali 404
<mati75> xubuntu*
<mati75> jest
<mati75> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<mati75> pusto
<ftpd> Jest na releases.
<mati75> torrent już działa
<mati75> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/
<xaxes`> TheNumb: to już jest właściwy obraz?
<xaxes`> ten na http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<mati75> xaxes`: http://pliki.mati75.eu/
<mati75> xubuntu i lubuntu szybciej udostępniam niż ściągam
<xaxes`> mati75: i to jest to finalne wydanie?
<xaxes`> nie żadne RC?
<mati75> xaxes`: finalne, ściągnięte z torrenta
<prs> testował już ktoś na desktopie?
<kklimonda> ja testowałem jeszcze przed rc
<kklimonda> (unity na compizie ciągle kuleje)
<prs> na compizie, w sensie to co na loginscreenie nazywa się '3d'?
<kklimonda> tak, unity 2d już chyba nie jest wspierane?
<prs> dunno. zainstalowałem ostatnio 13.10 i zapierdala (w porównaniu z poprzednim LTSem)
<rsajdok> Co taka cisza? właśnie wyszła nowa wersja ;)
<nvll> już od kilku godzin jest ;x
<prs> testują wszysyc.
<prs> wszyscy*
<AW71> co testują?
<rsajdok> przed chwila była oficjalna informacja
<TheNumb> O, odświeżyli stronę.
<mati75> http://mati75.eu/net.png seeduje :D
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> mati75: buk zapłać
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> mati75: a ubuntu z unity nie sedesujesz?
<TheNumb> O, już 2k seedów ;
<mati75> TheNumb: seeduje
<TheNumb> Widzę, że jakieś kimsyfy nawet są na liście peerów.
<TheNumb> Ale i tak najszybciej idzie od ruskich :<
<mati75> ja z polszczy lecw
<TheNumb> Widzę sporo hostów z ukrainy... hmm <:
<jacekn_> a nie lapiej zainstalowac pare dni przed releasem a potem tylko update zrobic? pare paczek sie tylko zmienia zwykle w ostatnich dniach
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> :D
<jacekn_> no to ja zle zrobilem w takim razie...
<TheNumb> Tak.
<BlessJah> iso 1GiB...
<TheNumb> Popatrz na kubuntu.
<TheNumb> (-;
<BlessJah> nie przekroczyli 1GiB
<TheNumb> Jak nie? :DDDD
<BlessJah> no firefoix twierdfzi ze nie
<TheNumb> 1017M
<TheNumb> :(
<BlessJah> 1024M
<TheNumb> Prawie przekroczyli.
<BlessJah> meh
<BlessJah> kubuntu jest oficjalne czy juz tylko ubuntu sie ostalo?
<TheNumb> kubuntu jest.
<TheNumb> ubuntu gnome dostało (chyba) 3 lata wsparcia.
<BlessJah> gnomebuntu? oO
<TheNumb> Ubuntu GNOME
<TheNumb> smuteg
<jacekn_> BlessJah: chyba nic "oficjalnego" nie zniknelo, raczej przybylo
<TheNumb> http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/2014/04/17/a-shiny-new-release-fresh-out-of-the-oven/
<BlessJah> kubuntu-desktop rzeczywiscie od canonical, ale xubuntu juz universe
<Quintasan> >kubuntu-desktop od canonical
<Quintasan> Ciekawe czy jak porzucimy Mira to wyrzucą nas do universe
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> chcac zainstalowac ubu na systemie w trybie uefi musze sciagnac wersje "na maca" czy zwykla 64 bitowa wystarczy?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-18
<gregorijus> Hej, podobno już można robić upgrade do 14?
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> `ping
<gregorijus> Witam. Robiłem update dla ubuntu według instrukcji linuxiarzy, bo spodziewałem się upgradu do 14 :D a robi upgrade do 12.10 - czy wszystko jest ok?
<mati75> nie
<nvll> gregorijus: zmieniasz repo na z tego co masz na trusty w /etc/apt/sources.list i sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get dist-upgradw
<nvll> chociaż może się nie udać
<mati75> sudo sed -i s/precise/trusty/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<mati75> sudo sed -i s/precise/trusty/g /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<mati75> sudo apt-get update
<mati75> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jacekn_> nvll: nie, do-release-upgrade to jest metoda rekomendowana
<jacekn_> nvll: robi ona wiecej nic tylko update paczek
<nvll> a, ok
<mati75> jacekn_: wyłącza ppa
<jacekn_> do-release-upgrade chyba wylacze ppa tez wlasnie
<nvll> mi się moim sposobem aktualizacja z 13.04 do 13.10 udała
<nvll> do 14.04 jeszcze nie aktualizowałem, zresztą chyba zainstaluję od nowa
<jacekn_> nvll: no to zwykle dziala ale jest to metoda bardziej ryzykowna
<jacken> gregorijus: wiec ja polecan do-release-upgrade jednak
<gregorijus> więc po kolei
<gregorijus> z czego zacząć?
<inzaghi89> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html#do-release-upgrade
<inzaghi89> dla 14.04 jest dokładnie to samo - czyli tak jak pisał jacken
<jacken> albo tu GUI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades
<jacken> w sumie moj link ma 2 sposoby, gui i CLI, jak Ci pasuje
<inzaghi89> jacken, ale to i tak większego znaczenia nie ma, bo za wiele sie nie robi tam (z pkt widzenia ZU), po prostu się aktualizuje ;). CLI jest bardziej efektowne nawet, bo coś się rusza
<inzaghi89> jeszcze jak na ubuntu siedziałem to ilekroć aktualizowałem to zawsze się coś babrało
<inzaghi89> i suma sumarum - kończylo się reinstalem
<gregorijus> do-release-upgrade zrobiłem - coś się dzieje :)
<jacken> inzaghi89: no kwestia gustu, cli dziala dobrze to fakt
<jacekowski> IMO, continuous release jest lepszym rozwiazaniem
<jacekowski> czy tam rolling
<jacken> jacekowski: lepszym do czego? Na server go nie dasz przeciez
<BlessJah> zalezy ile masz serwerow
<BlessJah> zawsze mozesz wystawic kilka na testy przed upgradem
<jacken> taaa
<jacken> a jak nie dziala cos a potrzebjesz security patch?
<jacekowski> to dokladnie tak samo jak w nie rolling release
<jacekowski> w gentoo masz kilka wersji w repozytorium, i masz niektore wersje wylaczone z normalnej instalajci
<jacekowski> wiec domyslnie sie instaluja przetestowane rzeczy
<jacken> no widzisz nie tak samo. W rolling to ruchomy cel, w Ubuntu LTS czy RHEL nie zmienia ci nagle wersji oprogramowania
<BlessJah> ciekawe kiedy do-release bedzie mozliwe
<BlessJah> i czy bedzie bezbolesne
<gregorijus> robię upgrade do 14-ki, w końcu terminal niby pokazał coś, że skończył - próbowałem ENTER i mi pokazało X close, R resurect, nacisnąłem resurect window - to mi wsio za nowo poszło? :D
<Ashiren> mhm
<gregorijus> A teraz zamknąć już nie można? :D
<pakos> a
<dweller> b
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-19
<denysonique_> o/
<gregorijus> Witam - wczoraj chciałem zrobić upgrade z 12.04 do 14. Ktoś mi poradził zrobić do release upgrade. No i mam 13.10. Więc chyba na 14-kę za wcześnie? Czy coś nie tak robię?
<Voldenet> a to nie było tak, że nie można skoczyć z 12 do 14?
<Voldenet> tylko trzeba 13, 14 po kolei instalować
<Voldenet> update-manager powinien ci dać 14.04 lts
<gregorijus> to teraz jeszcze raz do-release-upgrade? :D
<gregorijus> czy lepiej przysłać 14-ę na cd i zainstalować? :D
<Voldenet> rób do-release-upgrade
<Voldenet> powinno dać 14.04
<gregorijus> szef mówi szef wie - one more time :D
<gregorijus> dzięki
<Voldenet> nie ma za co
<Voldenet> podziękujesz jak zadziała ;D
<gregorijus> :D
<gregorijus> nie znajduje nowych releasów :D
<gregorijus> A można zrobić upgrade z pendrajwa?
<gregorijus> no i ślę z sajciku 14-kę
<gregorijus> 32-bitową
<gregorijus> chociaż systemik to mam 4gb ram
<gregorijus> ale 32 bitowy systemik chyba jest najbardziej stabilny
<gregorijus> no mam ubuntu 14 na pendrive - i co dalej?
<gregorijus> zrobiłem boot pendrive
<gregorijus> jak zrobić, by zaczęła się instalacja z pendrivu?
<gregorijus> akuku
<gregorijus> elo
<gregorijus> jest tu ktoś???
<gjm> Jest 7 rano, nie ma nikogo.
<gregorijus> śpiochy
<gregorijus> zrobiłem sam :P
<gregorijus> i bez was :P
<gregorijus> poszło :P
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 http://i.imgur.com/uE40LAH.jpg
<gregorijus> no i mam 14-ę :P
<gjm> gz
<neo__> jaja pomalowane? :)
<CookieM> Na czerwono, z gwiazdą
<denysonique_> Unpacking compizconfig-settings-manager (1:0.9.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1) ...
<denysonique_> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/compizconfig-settings-manager_1%3a0.9.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<denysonique_>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/ccsm', which is also in package libunity-core-6.0-9 7.2.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1
<denysonique_> Mieliscie cos podobnego?
<denysonique_> Dostaję to po # apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<neo_> poleccie desktop applet pogodowy
<mati75> xfce4-weather-plugin
<neo_> thx
<neo_> zainstalowany, ale nie reaguje na uruchomienei z terminala :/
<mati75> bo to applet?
<neo_> sorry nowiciusz w sumie :)
<neo_> help?
<neo_> mam uruchomiony inny, my-weather-indicator, dziala ok
<neo_> thx :)
<Quintasan> 1st?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-20
<m477> wtam
<m477> jak mam wyjscie vga i hdmi to czy kubuntu obsluzy mi bez problemowo 3 monitory?
<m477> w laptopie
<m477> czy to od karty graficznej zalezy
<m477> brb
<Voldenet> zależy od tylu rzeczy, że ciężko powiedzieć
<m477> np?
<Voldenet> raz używałem lapka z ati i nie udało mi się hdmi aktywować
<Voldenet> innym razem bez problemu poszło
<Voldenet> na innym laptopie z ati
<m477> ja mam nvidie
<Voldenet> not the point
<Voldenet> dowiesz się jak spróbujesz ;)
<m477> ale to tylko od karty zalezy>
<m477> ?
<Voldenet> karty, sterowników, konfiguracji
<Voldenet> możesz odpalić sobie xorga na każdym monitorze osobno
<Voldenet> i w sumie to raczej pójdzie bez problemu
<Voldenet> możesz też sobie w xrandr odpalić kilka monitorów
<Voldenet> teraz chyba już to na tyle ulepszyli, że nie ma takich problemów jak kiedyś
<m477> aha dzieki
<neo_> czesc! chce zainstalowac fonty za pomoca font-manager ale po uruchomieniu wywala sie z informacja "naruszenie ochrony pamieci (core dumped)"
<neo__> czesc! nie moge sie nigdzie doczytac jak ustawic wielkosc ikon pulpitu w Mate...
<mucha090> witojcie
<mucha090> pytanie takie do was, czy miałbym dodać ppa bumblebee i xswat, czy lepiej tego nie robić
<mucha090> bo jak chce zainstalować z repo ubuntu to sterowniki od nvidia chcą mi się zainstalować w wersji 319
<mucha090> a i wersja ubuntu to 14.04
<vnd> hej
<vnd> mam pytanie o openssla i certyfikaty ca
<vnd> heh, nie zwiazane z heartbleedem ;)
<vnd> konfiguruje sobie wlasnie ircd i stworzylem dla niego wszystkie wymagane elementy tj. cert, key i dhparams
<vnd> i gdy lacze sie przez irssi z innej maszyny to wszystko ladnie smiga
<vnd> ale chcialbym w jakis sposob weryfikowac serwer co w irssi jest robione przez --ssl-verify czy jakos tak (pisze z pamieci)
<vnd> i w tym pojawia sie problem bo to self signed, bez zadnego wyzszego ca
<vnd> wiec moglbym dodac cert.pem servera ircd do /etc/ssl/certs
<vnd> (choc w ubuntu moze troche inaczej sie folder nazywa, mam nadzieje, ze nie za to nie wyrzucicie ;))
<soee> czesc, jak byście na jęzuk polski przetłumaczyli: Kickstart project ?
<mati75> nie tłumaczyłbym
<biebian> kopa na rozped :D
<soee> :P
<vnd> i pojawia sie tutaj moje pytanie: czy jesli maszyna z serwerem ircd bedzie skompromitowana - to czy atakujacy bedzie mogl zaspoofowac dowolny host przez to, ze certyfikat ssl ircd (ktory mam na innym hoscie) bedzie u mnie w zaufanych certyfikatach?
<vnd> oczywiscie zakladam wersje, ze wycieknie cert, key i wszystko inne ktore generowalem
<vnd> nie wiem czy wystarczajaco dobrze przekazalem co mam na mysli :)
<vnd> any ideas?
<vnd> tzn. chodziloby mi zeby certyfikat byl koncowy, zeby nie byl on uzywany jako certyfikat ca i w ten sposob nie pozwalal na uwierzytelenienie rowniez innych certyfikatow podpisanych przez niego
<vnd> da sie cos takiego dodac w linuxie?
<vnd> albo jakis work around?
<TheNumb> Trololo. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/arch-shangri-la-ubuntu-power-users
<TheNumb> :D
<neo___> czesc! znacie jakis prosty soccer na ubuntu? :)
<neo___> czesc! znacie jakis prosty soccer na ubuntu? :)
<denysonique> Dziala wam instalowanie CCSM na 14.04?
<ftpd> Szukam chętnych na bzflag, bo mi się nudzi.
<Quintasan> denysonique: CCSM nie jest deprecated?
<gjm> kompiz rak
<mati75> bedziem krencic kostkom pulpitu
<buharin> hej, mam pytanko
<buharin> ;)
<mati75> pytaj
<Voldenet> 42
<buharin> potrzebuje cos takiego jak email harvester
<buharin> mam mfconsole
<buharin> ale to nie to co potrzebuje
<m477> Voldenet: :D
<Voldenet> buharin: czy na pewno harvestowanie emaili jest legalne?
<Voldenet> Bo z tego co ja pamiętam to nie
<Voldenet> a my nie jesteśmy hakerami
<buharin> Voldenet, -.-
<Voldenet> kup sobie jakieś spamlisty od kogoś
<buharin> Voldenet, jak ja nie lubie ktos zamiast pomoc to pierdoli
<buharin> po co pierdolisz?
<buharin> nie umiesz pomoc to nie pisz
<Voldenet> nie gadam głupot, po prostu nie napisałeś co chcesz zrobić
<Voldenet> a to co próbujesz najpewniej robić to pozyskiwanie adresów do spamowania
<Voldenet> i nieco głupio jest o to pytać na oficjalnym kanale ubuntu
<Voldenet> popraw mnie jeśli się mylę
<buharin> nie do spamowania
<buharin> po 1
<Voldenet> to po co?
<Quintasan> PROTIP: wg GIODO email stanowi dane osobowe
<buharin> nie ważne
<buharin> juz wiem jak to zrobic chyba xP
<Voldenet> Quintasan: tylko że pełne dane osobowe są 100x droższe
<Voldenet> emaile... powiem szczerze, tyle ludzi sobie spamlisty nabudowało, że aż to zabawne
<buharin> n wlasnie zamist kupowac baze z meilami
<buharin> to chce sam pozyskac
<Quintasan> http://www.giodo.gov.pl/330/id_art/3529/j/pl/
<buharin> tyle że apliacji nie widze
<Voldenet> no cóż, legalnie możesz poszukać portal z którym nawiążesz współpracę przy wysyłaniu *newslettera i wiadomości promocyjnych*
<Quintasan> Samo pozyskanie nie powinno być nielegalne pod warunkiem, że nie pokonujesz żadnych zabezpieczeń
<Voldenet> ale i tak pieniądz trzeba łożyć
<buharin> no wlasnie samo pozyskanie nie?
<Quintasan> A samo użycie to już inna bajka
<buharin> bo kto rozrozni czy ktos klika sobie w google
<buharin> i sle meila
<buharin> czy ktos botem nazbieral meile
<buharin> i wysle
<Quintasan> Tam masz napisane że jak ludzie się rejestrują do Twojego newslettera to masz to zgłosić
<buharin> nie o to chodzi
<Quintasan> buharin: Pozyskiwać to sobie możesz.
<buharin> no to chce pozyskac
<buharin> i nie chcecie pomoc
<buharin> -.-
<Voldenet> oficjalnie nie możemy pomóc
<Voldenet> nieoficjalnie i tak nie chcesz płacić
<Voldenet> więc nie da rady
<buharin> Voldenet, spierdalaj
<buharin> ; d
<buharin> tyle ci powiem
<Quintasan> buharin: Ogarnij się
<Voldenet> co ten buharin taki rozbuhany
<Quintasan> http://lexismedia.pl/czy-email-jest-dana-osobowa/
<Quintasan> Teraz im bardziej to czytam
<Quintasan> Też powinieneś zbieranie zgłosić
<buharin> ja sie o to kurwa nie pytam czy jest czy nie jest
<buharin> tylko zapytalem czy pomozecie
<buharin> jak nie chcecie bo jestescie zydami
<buharin> to nie
<buharin> no i tyle
<buharin> po chuj mi spamujecie te linki glupie
<buharin> -.-
<Quintasan> Nie no cholera
 * buharin niesprawiedliwosc :P
<Quintasan> buharin: PROTIP: topic
<Voldenet> ciesz się, że nie dostałeś kopa za antysemityzm
<Voldenet> ;D
<buharin> Voldenet, heheh no ;D
<Quintasan> Nie dość że klniesz jak szewc to jeszcze ludzi od Żydów wyzywasz - żadne z tych nie podchodzi pod kulturalne zachowanie chyba że jesteś prostakiem.
<buharin> Quintasan, jestem ze wsi ;x
<m477> gdzie jest policja ircowa
<Quintasan> Wracając do Twojego pytania: Możesz sobie puścić bota i zbierać emaile aczkolwiek żeby nie łamać prawa to powinieneś to zgłosić GIODO
<Voldenet> Halo? Policja? Przyjeżdżajcie do internetów
<Voldenet> hakują!
<buharin> :D
<buharin> powinni to prawo zmienic
<m477> prosze przyjechac pod wskazany adres IP
<buharin> bo tak to mozna podac kazdego kto ma newsletter na stronie
<Quintasan> buharin: Nie można
<buharin> o nielegalne przechowywanie danych
<buharin> osobowych
<Quintasan> Idź na dowolny newsletter i przeczytaj na co się zgadzasz.
<Voldenet> niektórzy to zgłaszają
<Voldenet> albo nie działają na terenie Polski
<buharin> ale dane osobowe musza byc zabezpieczone
<okokok> hej, wiecie moze co to go?
<okokok> NB: You must compile with Go 1.1+!
<okokok> chodzi o jakies polecenie
<Voldenet> go to taka gra
<Quintasan> okokok: To język programowania od Google
<okokok> go get repo
<buharin> Go Go to klub
<okokok> jezyk widzialem ale czy na pewno to to go?
<Quintasan> okokok: Musisz sobie kompilator tego pobrać.
<Voldenet> układa się białe i czarne piony w atari
<Quintasan> buharin: Jakbyś przeczytał to co Ci podesłałem to byś nie gadał głupot
<Quintasan> Email może być i nie być daną osobową
<okokok> Quintasan: https://github.com/inconshreveable/ngrok/blob/master/Makefile to na pewno to go o ktorym mowisz?
<okokok> http://golang.org/ ?
<Quintasan> Tak
<okokok> dzieki :)
<okokok> http://screeny.olo-web.eu/2014-04-20__19:28:34.png :( tak wiem ze root robie to probnie na chwile i dlatego root
<Voldenet> mi to wygląda na to, że specyfikacja języka się zmieniła
<Quintasan> okokok: No to jakiś błąd w kodzie tego jest
<Voldenet> i skrypt jest na inną wersję
<Quintasan> Albo sobie to napraw albo kopnij autora
<okokok> a mozna jakos pobrac z githuba starsza wersje?
<Quintasan> okokok: apt-cache show gccgo-go | grep Version
<okokok> nie znalazl
<okokok> instalowalem przez golang
<Voldenet> okokok: możesz pokombinować z szukaniem starszej paczki i instalowaniem ręcznie
<okokok> root@hds094 ~/ngrok/src # apt-cache show golang | grep Version
<okokok> Version: 2:1.0.2-1.1
<Quintasan> >NB: You must compile with Go 1.1+!
<Quintasan> To pozdrawiam
<okokok> aaaa
<Quintasan> moment okokok
<okokok> bo to... debian
<okokok> :D
<okokok> stable
<Quintasan> To instalowałeś to przez APTa czy z tarballa?
<okokok> apta
<Quintasan> No to wszystko jasne
<okokok> ale zrobie upgrade do testing i pewnie bedzie
<Quintasan> >upgrade do testing
<Quintasan> stop
<okokok> ?
<Quintasan> w sumie
<Quintasan> w backportach nie
<Quintasan> okokok: To albo z testinga sobie zainstaluj albo zrób dist-upgrade do testinga
<okokok> zaczalem juz z tara :D
<okokok> Quintasan: w ubu 13 bedzie w domyslnym repo 1.1+ ? niesterty nei wiem ktore dokladnie 13
<Quintasan> okokok: Trusty ma 1.2.1 wersję
<Quintasan> okokok: Saucy może ma 1.1
<Quintasan> Ale wątpię
<okokok> okaze sie jak sie sys zainstaluje na dedyku :D
<okokok> byl raring :/ aktualizuje do trusty wiec :)
<okokok> Quintasan: http://screeny.olo-web.eu/2014-04-20__20:39:36.png mialbys jeszcze jakis pomysl? ubu najnowsze golang 1.2 cos
<Quintasan> no kur...
<Quintasan> okokok: Masz przecież napisane
<TheNumb> okokok: brak mercuriala :D
<Quintasan> nie masz mercurial
<TheNumb> Trzeba umieć czytać komunikaty ;/
<okokok> zadam teraz very lame question, gdzie tak jest napisane :D ?
<okokok> a dobra widze wczesniej...
<TheNumb> 9 linia od góry
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> i gita też zainstaluj jak nie masz.
<TheNumb> ;]
<okokok> mam :) pobralem z niego ngroka
<TheNumb> Good for you.
<TheNumb> I jak 14.04? Używalne?
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Wszystko fajnie ale mam wrażenie że mi się suspend posypał
<TheNumb> Quintasan: :DDDDD
<Quintasan> Bo jak zamykam pokrywę to nie idzie spać
<Quintasan> Zmusiłem go do robienia tego przez Solida
<TheNumb> A mnie zaczął denerwować compiz.
<Quintasan> ale robi to źle
<TheNumb> Standard :D
<Quintasan> TheNumb: No właśnie nie
<Quintasan> w 12.04 jestem prawie pewnien że nie musiałem nic robić
<Quintasan> Więc mamy regresję
<okokok> jak wrzuce cert mojego ca do /etc/ssl/certs to przy polaczeniach do serwerow z certem podpisanym przez moje ca nie powinno byc zadnych problemow?
<Voldenet> jak masz dobrze skonfigurowany serwer heartbleeda to tak
<Voldenet> s/heartbleeda/openssl/
<Voldenet> literówka
<TheNumb> Moje serce krwawi jak widzę takie literówki :(
<okokok> Voldenet: niestety zrobilem upgrade :(
<BlessJah_> .1
<Dreadlish> pjerszy
<Voldenet> siedemnasty
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-13
<m477_> ktos mi wypil wudeczke ^^
<Ashiren> :v
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-14
<drathir> jak komorka w ad-hoc trybie udostepnia to moze nie dzialac, niektore wifi tego nie widza...
<drathir> lol troszku nie przewiniete ;p
<TheNumb> troszku
<TheNumb> hehehe
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-15
<a55h0l3> czesc pomozecie? mam problem ze skype na lubuntu, widzimy sie ale nie slyszymy
<TheNumb> pewnie wina skype
<TheNumb> a55h0l3: w opcjach sprawdzałeś?
<a55h0l3> to jest laptop rodzicow i zawsze instalowalem im ubuntu a teraz walnalem im lubuntu zeby jego slabe parametry byly dostosowane do lzejszego systemu
<a55h0l3> nigdy wczesniej nie bylo problemu ze skype
<TheNumb> smutno
<a55h0l3> podejrzanie wyglada mi to ze skype w opcjach dzwieku wyswietla sterowniki mic i speakers jako "virtual machine"
<TheNumb> ciekawe
<a55h0l3> jestem srednio zaawansowanym linux userem wiec blagam o pomoc ;)
<a55h0l3> stery dzwieku sa i dzialaja bez zarzutu przy wszystkich mediach
<a55h0l3> a na skype nie
<TheNumb> a55h0l3: nie mam pomysłów :(
<TheNumb> Nawet nie używam skype ;z
<TheNumb> a55h0l3: a inne komunikatory mają ten problem?
<a55h0l3> moi rodzice nie znaja zadnych innych komunikatorow, nie to pokolenie, cud ze skype ogarniali :)
<a55h0l3> ale moge sprawdzic, cos proponujesz?
<TheNumb> a55h0l3: np firefox hello
<TheNumb> wbudowane w firefoxa
<TheNumb> ta taka mordka koło paska adresu
<a55h0l3> z gory sorry za moje "glupie pytania", sredni user, jak wyzej :/
<a55h0l3> maja chromium wiec musze instalnac :P uno momento :P
<a55h0l3> 46%
<a55h0l3> dobra mam ff
<a55h0l3> TheNumb: help
<TheNumb> a55h0l3: no kliknij mordkę w frajerfoxie
<a55h0l3> no mam
<TheNumb> potem dostaniesz link i otwórz go na drugim komputerze z frajerfoxem
<a55h0l3> no wlasnie nie mam pod reka drugiej maszyny :/
<TheNumb> no to wyślij do kogoś ten link
<a55h0l3> ok
<TheNumb> do tej osoby z którą testujesz skype
<a55h0l3> ok
<TheNumb> chrome też powinien ogarnąć
<mati75> pulseaudio zainstaluj
<mati75> i skonfiguruj
<a55h0l3> no ff mi mowi ze moj rozmowca nie musi miec ff
<TheNumb> mati75: skype sam wciąga pulseałdjo
<TheNumb> przynajmniej powinien
<a55h0l3> ok polaczylem sie przez ff ale nie ma ani audio ani video, moze dlatego ze skype mam wlaczony?
<Dread> na gentoo nie robi
<TheNumb> gentoo to gentoo
<a55h0l3> ja slysze rozmowce w firefoxie ale on mnie nie
<a55h0l3> jest jest postep w 1 strone
<a55h0l3> jakies sugestie?
<mati75> TheNumb: nie ściąga
<mati75> kurde
<mati75> gdzieś ten adres ip dzisiaj widziałem
<drathir> co tam niszczycie?
<fRit_^> hello
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<fRit_^> dobry wieczor :)
<fRit_^> o jednak dziala :)
<fRit_^> Ashiren: moge miec pytanie?
<Ashiren> tzn 2 pytania
<fRit_^> Ashiren: :) czy jest jakas komenda, ktora zablokuje pokazywanie, w ktorych kanalach jestem?
<fRit_^> chyba 10 lat temu bylem na IRC, od wczoraj robie reaktywacje
<kklimonda> ja w sumie nie wiem, czy Ashiren to na pewno człowiek, czy tylko bot wklejający koty :3
<kklimonda> /mode +s czy coś
<fRit_^> chyba nie dziala
<Ashiren> to chyba na kanal tylko
<fRit_^> chyba tak
<fRit_^> byla taka komenda... chyba
<fRit_^> :)
<fRit_^> niewazne :)
<kklimonda> hmm, coś było
<Ashiren> o, albo +p
<kklimonda> a może to było invisible
<kklimonda> +i
<kklimonda> /mode nick +i zobacz
<kklimonda> u mnie coś robi
<fRit_^> bez zmian
<fRit_^> wpisalem
<fRit_^> moze mnie sprawdzic /whois
<fRit_^> ?
<mati75> channels : #ubuntu-pl
<fRit_^> to moze dziala
<mati75> zobacz sobie na mnie
<fRit_^> ..., bo jestem na dwoch
<mati75> mam tak samo ustawione
<fRit_^> tylko ubuntu-pl
<kklimonda> whois nie zablokujesz
<fRit_^> czyli +i dziala
<fRit_^> dzieki :)
<Ashiren> ale to moze kanal tak ma
<mati75> Ashiren: nie
<Ashiren> jaki mode ma tamten kanal
<kklimonda> fRit_^: a co chcesz dokładnie ukryć?
<kklimonda> fRit_^: bo może chodzi ci o maskę, czy jak się to zwie po polskiemu
<gjm> pokazuje komuś te, na których jesteście razem
<fRit_^> nie chce, aby przez /whois bylo widac wszystkie kanaly, na ktorych jestem
<fRit_^> +i dziala
<kklimonda> no to cool
<gjm> 20:50 [freenode] fRit_^ ~moka@unaffiliated/frit-/x-8654799
<gjm> 20:50 [freenode]     ircname  = purple;
<gjm> 20:50 [freenode]     channels = #jakilinux #ubuntu-pl ;
<fRit_^> qrde
<gjm> wydało się
<fRit_^> mati75 wyskakuje tylko na #ubuntu
<fRit_^> mowil, ze jest na 2
<gjm> 20:49 @         gjm │ pokazuje komuś te, na których jesteście razem
<mati75> fRit_^: ja mam 9 kanałów na freenode
<fRit_^> mati75: ja widze przez whois tylko #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> jeszcze raz mam wkleić?
<fRit_^> mati75: co ty widzisz po wpisaniu /whois fRit_^
<fRit_^> ?
<mati75> 20:56 [FreeNode] -!- fRit_^ [~moka@unaffiliated/frit-/x-8654799]
<mati75> 20:56 [FreeNode] -!-  ircname  : purple
<mati75> 20:56 [FreeNode] -!-  channels : #ubuntu-pl
<mati75> 20:56 [FreeNode] -!-  server   : orwell.freenode.net [NL]
<mati75> 20:56 [FreeNode] -!-           : is using a secure connection
<mati75> 20:56 [FreeNode] -!-  account  : fRit_^
<mati75> 20:56 [FreeNode] -!- End of WHOIS
<Ashiren> :s
<TheNumb> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<TheNumb> * [fRit_^] (~moka@unaffiliated/frit-/x-8654799): purple
<TheNumb> * [fRit_^] #ubuntu-pl
<TheNumb> * [fRit_^] orwell.freenode.net :NL
<TheNumb> * [fRit_^] is using a secure connection
<TheNumb> * [fRit_^] is logged in as fRit_^
<TheNumb> * [fRit_^] End of WHOIS list.
<fRit_^> gjm: no widzisz... widac tylko jeden kanal
<Dread> więcej spamu
<en0x> wtf
<fRit_^> gjm: moze masz za duze uprawnienia ;)
<TheNumb> * [Dread] (dreadlish@unaffiliated/dreadlish): rzuć na radio
<TheNumb> * [Dread] +#linuxmint-pl #gentoo-pl #debian-pl #ubuntu-pl
<TheNumb> * [Dread] wolfe.freenode.net :Stockholm, SE
<TheNumb> * [Dread] is logged in as dreadlish
<TheNumb> * [Dread] End of WHOIS list.
<Dread> jezu, wy debile jesteście
<en0x> jeszcze wiecej!
<Dread> zdejmijcie sobie +i
<Dread> TheNumb: rzuć na radio
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> radiowęzeł
<fRit_^> Dread: :)
<gjm> jeszcze niech ktoś wklei
<fRit_^> troche ruchu nie zaszkodzi :)
<Dread> TheNumb: tylko 2kzł jeszcze mi trzeba ;d
<TheNumb> Dread: w krótkofalarstwo się bawisz?
<Dread> nokuwa
<gjm> Dread lubi krótkie faje
<gjm> erm, fale
<en0x> 14:59    freenode :::  ircname  : bum bum bum BIALE REKAWICZKI KURWA!!!!
<en0x> hehehe
<TheNumb> wystraszyliście go :(
<en0x> chyba ty
 * fRit_^ przypomina sobie troche
<fRit_^> co sadzicie o arch Linux? Zamierzam przejsc z ubuntu...
<gjm> Arch Ssie™
<Ashiren> TAK
<TheNumb> sądzimy
<fRit_^> ok
<Ashiren> tylko arch
<TheNumb> z KDE
<TheNumb> plasma 5
<fRit_^> takiej odpowiedzi sie spodziewalem :)
<fRit_^> zadnych konkretow ;)
<en0x> instaluj debiana!
<fRit_^> chyba jestem za duzym lamerem...
<gjm> przez grzeczność nie zaprzeczę
<fRit_^> gjm: dzieki :)
<gjm> 5zł
<fRit_^> gjm: mierze sily na zamiary ;)
<drathir> chyba domyslnie widza te osoby na ktorym sa o ile nic sie nie zmienilo...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-16
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> uff
<TheNumb> ej nie
<TheNumb> Ashiren: zainstaluj gnome
<Ashiren> chyba ty
<gjm> Ashiren: nie tak ostro
<mati75> miau
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-17
<Ashiren> 1st
<TheNumb> ej nie
<TheNumb> 1st
<gjm> ej nie
<gjm> 1st
<haruto> Cześć mam mały problem z aktualizacją ubuntu do 15.04
<haruto> http://wklej.org/id/1690333/
<TheNumb> haruto: 15.04 jeszcze nie zostało wydane
<TheNumb> haruto: z tym problemem zapraszam do #ubuntu+1
<TheNumb> ;]
<haruto> Wiem ale to kwestia dni, a potem nie będę mieć czasu na update heh
<TheNumb> heh
<TheNumb> to radź sobie
<TheNumb> bo jak widać jeszcze nie wszystko przetestowali
<TheNumb> albo lepiej zainstaluj archa
<TheNumb> tam nie ma takich jaj
<haruto> Archa heh nie dzięki
<haruto> Dobra więc dam apt-get -f install i się zobaczy co się zrobi
<TheNumb> pewnie się zesra
<TheNumb> ale to typowe w ubuntu
<TheNumb> "premiera" jest dopiero 23 kwietnia
<TheNumb> ostatnie bugi poprawią do 30 ;p
<haruto> Bardziej się zjebać niż 8 raczej nie da
<haruto> Jakoś wstało
<TheNumb> szkoda
<haruto> Trochę sypie błędami ale wstało
<haruto> Widzę, że shell 3 średnio zgrany z ubuntu
<haruto> A właśnie lukam w alsamixer i mam wszystko na full, nic mm nie świeci i na jednym koncie usera nie ma dżwięku, stąd pytanie skoro na innych kontach dżwięk jest to co to jest ? A i w dżwięki w ustawieniach pisze głuche wyjście
<TheNumb> /j #ubuntu+1
<jacekn> no i 15.04 ma migracje to systemd tez
<haruto> Myślisz że po eng pomogą szybciej niż po pl heh
<TheNumb> haruto: tutaj mało kto używa ubuntu
<haruto> To było już na 14.10,
<TheNumb> a 15.04 tym bardziej
<haruto> Irc ubuntu bez userów ubuntu, w sumie to polski kanał więc ma to sens
<jacekn> haruto: w 14.10 nadal jest upstart
<jacekn> sa userzy tylko niektorzy troche troluja ;)
<haruto> Czyli problem może być w pluse audio
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-18
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/qTC4EXH.jpg?1
<m477>      nie
<Ashiren> tak https://i.imgur.com/LZvVHRg.jpg
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Knopper - 10/10 linuksowiec
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/MbFjag4.jpg
<TheNumb> O, dzisiaj sesja linugzowa.
<TheNumb> w sumie to nie wiem czy mi się chce
<TheNumb> hmm, o 11:30 Ansible for SDN deployment: benefits and good practices
<TheNumb> to może być interesujące
<Ashiren> a jest cos o systemd
<TheNumb> jest
<TheNumb> lennart w niedziele
<TheNumb> kontenery w systemd
<TheNumb> Ashiren: http://12.sesja.linuksowa.pl/
<TheNumb> 13:00 - 14:00
<TheNumb> Containers with systemd
<TheNumb> Lennart Poettering
<TheNumb> Ashiren: możesz pojechać i ścisnąć mu fujarkę
<BlessJah> Quintasan: sup?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jestes na sesji?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: tez wlasnie na ansible'a czekam
<TheNumb> ja jeszcze siedzę w domu
<TheNumb> i nie wiem czy chce mi się jechąć
<BlessJah> stream jest, po co sie ruszac
<TheNumb> pytania można zadać
<TheNumb> ;c
<BlessJah> nie potrzebuje, wiem wszystko
<BlessJah> a dowodzenie niewiedzy prelegenta juz mnie nie bawi
<BlessJah> \o/
<TheNumb> ;p
<BlessJah> sigh
<gjm> piardłem
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/A6oVkum.jpg
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Tak, jestem, w końcu jestem organizatorem xD
<BlessJah> Quintasan: bedzie nagranie z malej salki?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie damy rady, raz że nie mamy sprzętu (ta kamera co teraz robi stream to stary, prywatny sprzęt kolegi) a dwa że tam trochę gorzej z oświetleniem
<BlessJah> szkoda
<Quintasan> No mamy niestety ograniczone środku
<BlessJah> wlasnie w malej salce ciekawsze wyklady sa
<Quintasan> środki*
<Quintasan> Wat xD
<Quintasan> Dobrze wiedzieć.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: elf i ansible
<BlessJah> nie wiem o czym jest to o projektowaniu
<Quintasan> Generalnie najgorsze jest to że te prelekcje dostałem na dwa, trzy tygodnie przed
<Quintasan> Nie chciałem im mówić że nie bo faktycznie brzmiały fajnie ale tyle czasu przed mam mniejsze pole do manweru plus jest jeszcze kupa rzeczy do zrobienia
<Quintasan> Teraz nawet sprzęt, ustawialiśmy już w czwartek, dzisiaj od 8:00 a i tak jest poślizg.
<Quintasan> -_-
<BlessJah> Quintasan: no na razie nic ciekawego sie nie dowiedzialem
<Quintasan> Dobra, wracam do ogarniania tego co tu się dzieje.
<BlessJah> fajne filmiki, ale czesc z nich juz widzialem na youtube
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Problem mam taki że jak mam prelekcję techniczną to często tak że gość klepie kod na ekranie a to nie jest szczerze powiedziawszy zbyt interesujące moim zdaniem.
<Quintasan> Spróbuję zobaczyć czy da się chociaż jedną kamerę na małą salę dać do nagrywania.
<Quintasan> Streamu nie ustawimy już raczej ale może się nagrać uda coś.
<BlessJah> byloby fajnie
<BlessJah> Quintasan: byles na code::dive?
<Quintasan> Tak.
<BlessJah> fajne zrealizowanie prelekcji polegajacej na klepaniu kodu jest trudne, ale nie niemozliwe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzbuyIe3kUU
<Quintasan> Dobra, do roboty. Jeszcze Lennart trzeba odebrać
<BlessJah> Quintasan: hint co do kamer, jestescie w centrum sztuk audiowizualnych :D
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie slychac goscia na streamie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/CUN11pl.jpg
<TheNumb> BlessJah: pewnie swoich kamer nie użyczą ;p
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/ae0m8zp_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> rybka http://www.ejin.ru/uploads/posts/2013-07/a80540a744d41b90eec2d852f3f561750bcb2eea.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2015/4/8/14ebf373-78ed-48f4-8a86-5ea504bd577b.jpg
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10882171_869785803092567_2227055988168284757_n.jpg?oh=523a8679e59ce10d35ca9101389fc635&oe=559D1BD6
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aZxrYdX_460s.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-19
<Ashiren> 1st
<kojot321> Witam
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<kojot321> jestem tu nowy i rozgladam sie co sie tu dzieje:-)
<Ashiren> jak widac bardzo wiele
<kojot321> czemu tu nikt nie rozmawia?
<kojot321> dobra ide sobie bo tu wieje nudą
<Ashiren> :c
<gjm> uff…
<gjm> jeszcze by zapytał o ubuntu
<Dread> :D
<xdudi> albo o rok linuksa
<Dread> każdy rok to rok linuxa
<Dread> prawie jak everyday is caturday
<drathir> lol
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-18
<gjm> 1st
<tobiasz29> sekąt
<firemark> cześc.
<drathir> bry...
<jacekowski> BlessJah1: bedzie jeszcz jeden reboot za moment
<BlessJah1> jacekowski: spoko, a co sie stalo w ogole?
<jacekowski> sie wyjebalo
<jacekowski> to zmienilem kernel przy okazji
<BlessJah1> ovh czy jakas panika jajek?
<jacekowski> jakis soft lock sie zrobil jak zrobilem cp -ax --reflink=always plik_ktory_mial_wylaczone_CoW nowy_plik
<jacekowski> i btrfs zaczal zezerac 25% procesora i zadne zapisy nie szly na dysk
<Ashiren> btrfs powiadasz
<Ashiren> ach nie ten kanal
<Ashiren> a moze ten
<jacekowski> no to reboot
<jacekowski> no i dziala
<BlessJah> jacekowski: moge sie mylic ale mam wrazenie ze na btrfs czytanie plikow ktorych nie czytalem dni/tygodnie idzie bardzo powoli
<jacekowski> kwestia cache
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-19
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> uff
<firemark> :P
<jacekn_> 2nd
<nikow_> Budwanie zaufania
<nikow_> woops! :D
<gjm> dzięki z hasło
<tobiasz29> * budyniowanie
<nikow_> gjm, Spoko, już zmienione. :D
<jacekn> poprawny koń bateria zszywacz
<firemark> jacekn: :)
<firemark> koledzy
<firemark> albo Ashiren
<firemark> gdzie w ubuntu można sprawdzić co się uruchomi?
<firemark> podczas startu systemu
<firemark> bo jeden serwis się uruchamia, którego bardzo nie chcę
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-20
<tobiasz29> o/
<tobiasz29> "koledzy... albo Ashiren"    :D
<tobiasz29> firemark: "Wyłączanie niepotrzebnych usług jest bardzo proste - wejdź w System > Preferencje > Programy startowe "
<tobiasz29> firemark: http://www.ubucentrum.net/2009/12/50-wskazowek-przyspieszajacych-ubuntu.html
<firemark> tobiasz29: lol
<firemark> tobiasz29: zapomnialem okreslic ze to ubuntu server :P
<Ashiren> systemctl list-units?
<Ashiren> systemctl disable serwis
<Ashiren> jakiez to proste
<firemark> nope, tam ine ma systemctl
<firemark> service --status-all
<Ashiren> :O
<Ashiren> ale.. jak to.. nie ma systemd?..
<firemark> lenhart płakał jak patrzył
<firemark> ok, taki serwis ktory nie chce by sie uruchamiał w service nie ma. Crontab też cichutko
<firemark> Hm Hm Hm
<Ashiren> rm /bin/binarka_serwisu [solved]
<firemark> nodejs ;_;
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-21
<Ashiren> !wz gdansk
<Ashiren> ops
<Ashiren> wtf lubotu3`
<Ulther> Witam. Mam problem z nową wersją Ubuntu 16.04. Podczas instalacji na czysto, ma problem z zainstalowaniem grub2, wg fdisk -l wszystkie partycje są zamontowane, pod X (Live USB) również je widzi.
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-22
<drathir> _Ulther: jakies bledy?
<_Ulther> Tylko to. Problem rozwiazalem niestety gruntownym formatem całego dysku. Czytałem i nie byłem jedyny z tym problemem. Trzeba naprawić za pomocą boot-info, lecz ta apka nie działa tak pięknie.
<_Ulther> Ucielo pol wiadomości...
<_Ulther> Problem rozwiazalem robiąc format całego dysku. Problem można ponoć rozwiązać za pomocą naprawy partycji.
<drathir> a moze po prostu dd mbr-a trzeba bylo?
<drathir> chociaz grub powinien potrafic sam sie nadpisac...
<_Ulther> Powinien. Minta jeszcze miałem nieurzywanego lecz watpie by był przyczyna.
<firemark> Ashiren:
<firemark> tobiasz29:
<firemark> gadaliśmy o tym gdzie moze byc skrypt
<firemark> /etc/rc.local
<gregorijus> Dobry wieczór. Jak można sprawdzić, DLACZEGO nie działa web kamera w lapku? Lenovo G550, Linux mint 17.3 xfce. na windows działa, sprawdziłem. W cheese czarno i zamrożone przyciski...
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2328000/
<firemark> ja myślę, że to piątek
<gregorijus> ;D
<firemark> gregorijus: a przez sudo spróbuj
<firemark> sudo cheese
<firemark> jak będzie działać, tzn. że nie dodałeś się do grupy prawd. camera
<firemark> (zgaduję)
<gregorijus> http://postimg.org/image/fz4vxn307/
<gregorijus> ot tak wygląda
<gregorijus> http://postimg.org/image/53ef51fxz/
<firemark> gregorijus: czyli jest :)
<firemark> to jakiś sukces
<gregorijus> ale nie działa..
<firemark> moze jest zaklejona temu czarne? :D
<gregorijus> a windows 7 sam odkleja?
<firemark> mhm
<gregorijus> to + dla win7
<firemark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1125324
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1125324 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo EasyCamera not working" [Medium,Fix released]
<firemark> gregorijus: wygląda, że chujnia tak szczerze
<gregorijus> ale miesiąc temu działało
<firemark> ja odpadam z pomocą
<drathir> lognij sie na roota i zobacz czy z roota dziala...
<firemark> drathir: doh, to brzmi źle
<firemark> sudo cheese
<gregorijus> nie sudo, całkiem nie sudo...
<firemark> sudo su? :-)
<drathir> firemark: czasem z usera rzeczy nie dzialaja z roota ma sie pewnosc...
<firemark> drathir: tak, sugerowałem mu to wyżej
<drathir> takie god mode ;p
<drathir> tylko trzeba z rozwaga uzywac ;p
<firemark> drathir: chodzi mi o wyrazenie 'zaloguj sie na roota'
<firemark> jakby sie miał na serwerze iksów zalogować jako root ;P
<drathir> a sudo czasem potrafi w usera folderze namieszac z roota uprawinienia to z roota zawsze pewniej...
<drathir> w archu dziala dzialal login na roota bez problemow... ;p
<drathir> ewentualnie na slepo dodac do grup audio video input
<gregorijus> czyli ten launchpad tłumaczy, że dupa z tą kamerą?
<firemark> że coś nie teges w kernelu jest
<drathir> i to lts jest?
<firemark> dunno lol
<drathir> ;p
<gregorijus> to mint, taki zielony ubunciak:D
<firemark> czyli podwójna pochodna debiana
<Ashiren> czyli 0
<drathir> czyli nie arch ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-23
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XlUMqKL.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8769599488/h66DC36C3/
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/QfQ4Dc3.jpg
<firemark> :4
<tobiasz29> :3
<gjm> :2
<CookieM> 5-10-15
<drathir> teleranek?
<drathir> Ashiren: a ten kotek to prawie jak norweski puchaty... tylko te oczy ma dziwne troszke, kocie lewe zwlaszcza...
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a776gm2_460sv.mp4
<gregorijus> Dobry wieczór. Zobaczyłem, że jest nowa wersja audacious, wywaliłem starą przez synaptic, zrobiłem sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8,  sudo apt-get update i  sudo apt-get install audacious, a on mi tłumaczy, że nie możliwe jest zainstalować tego... W czym problem?
<Ashiren> a cos konkretniej
<gregorijus> Brak mu niektórych pakietów, nie może je instalować, audacious-plugins (>= 3.7.2)
<gregorijus> bo znalazł jakieś bite (held) pakiety
<Ashiren> mhm
<mati75> apt-cache policy audacious-plugins
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333280/ sorry for raszan:D
<gregorijus> tutaj pisze kandydata 34.3
<gregorijus> a w audacious jest już 3.7
<mati75> sudo apt-get update
<mati75> i pokaż jeszcze raz to samo co wcześniej
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333360/
<gregorijus> to samo
<mati75> dziwne
<mati75> apt-cache policy audacious
<mati75> dla samego audacious pokaż
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333370/
<mati75> na pewno repozytorium dodałeś?
<mati75> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<gregorijus> teraz dodałem
<gregorijus> jeszcze raz apache?
<gregorijus> aj, update, ok
<drathir> a moze nie ta wersja repo?
<mati75> według strony są pakiety
<gregorijus> po ppa i update, oto http://wklej.org/id/2333376/
<drathir> niech looknie dla pewnosci w cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<drathir> moze cos poblokowane jest...
<mati75> to teraz
<mati75> apt-cache policy audacious-plugins
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333380/ to po cat
<gregorijus> apache http://wklej.org/id/2333406/
<mati75> sudo apt-get install audacious
<drathir> lol to zadnych update nie bierze?
<drathir> http://wklej.org/id/2333380/ mati75 ^
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333426/
<mati75> drathir: bo repo jest w /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mati75> gregorijus: zamknij synaptic
<gregorijus> a, ok :DD
<drathir> mati75: lol magia master zawsze w /etc/apt/sources.list siedzialy... dobrze wiedziec...
<mati75> drathir: to mint
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333463/
<mati75> sudo apt-get install audacious-plugins
 * drathir miedzyinnymi dlatego z ubu tez uciekl ;p
<drathir> a moze apt-get dist-upgrade?
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333465/
<gregorijus> robić ten dist?
<drathir> gregorijus: lepiej nie...
<drathir> pewien nie jestem ;p
<mati75> gregorijus: apt-cache policy libqt5multimedia5
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333466/
<drathir> bo to jak juz zachacza pod qt to cyrki beda ;p
<drathir> h*
<mati75> tru
<mati75> sudo apt-get install libqt5multimedia5
<drathir> wyglada jakby repo bylo out of date, albo mirror...
<CookieM> jak mówi ubottu z kanału #ubuntu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit.
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333470/
<drathir> CookieM: lol
<mati75> drathir: na to wychodzi
<drathir> mati75: albo serio jest gdzies pomylka w wersjach...
<mati75> gregorijus: sudo apt-get install libqt5core5a
<drathir> tylko, ze to armagedon w paczkach by porobilo niestety ;/
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333483/
<drathir> apt-get update apt-get upgrade ile wstrzymanych pokazuje?
<gregorijus> zrobić to?
<drathir> bo mati75 do wieczora ten chain moze bedzie lecial ;p
<mati75> myśle że coś gdzieś blokuje
<EnCePenCE> co się, co się, co się stało?
<drathir> EnCePenCE: w ktorej rece ?
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333502/ upgrade trwa narazie
<drathir> btw mint nie ma wlasnych repo? Игн http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main Translation-ru_RU
<drathir> bo tu tyle tych repo, ze pogubic sie idzie...
<gregorijus> po upgrade reboot?
<drathir> gregorijus: nie no to nie winzgroza ^^
<gregorijus> :D
<drathir> gregorijus: daj jeszcze raz upgrade i zobacz ile wstrzymanych paczek pokaze...
<gregorijus> czekajcie 60% narazi
<drathir> k btw kiedy ostatni raz upgradowales ? ;p
<gregorijus> kiedy Rosa wyszła
<gregorijus> niezadługo
<drathir> a mint sam upgrade robi nie pyta sie czy chcesz zrobic? bo tam gdzie pytanie powinny tez staty zapewne byc...
<gregorijus> pyta
<EnCePenCE> MInt pyta co zrobić w sytuacji upgrade
<gregorijus> upgradzik http://wklej.org/id/2333548/
<drathir> и 4 пакетов не обновлено. strzelam ze to nie odnowione to wstrzymane...
<gregorijus> tak
<d42> niom
<drathir> a tak z ciekawosci data sie zgadza? ale tu zadnych https nie widze....
<d42> drathir: zmień sobie lokale
<drathir> d?
<drathir> d42: ?
<drathir> to ruski byl ;p
<d42> zeby komputer przestał pisać po rosyjsku
<d42> to każ jemu zmienić
<d42> nie żyjemy kurwa w średniowieczu xD
 * drathir tam troche pa ruski paniemajet ;p
<d42> ja też znam rosyjski
<d42> ale generalnie takie są zasady
<gregorijus> żyję w takim miejscu, gdzie są trzy języki, więc wróćmy do problemu z ppa
<drathir> ale szukac czegos po rusku to tak jak po polsku tragedia zapewne...
<drathir> rosyjski ukrainski polski i angielski...
<gregorijus> zmienić język? Jak? gdzie?
<gjm> CYKA
<drathir> LANG=en_US.UTF-8| komenda zapewne...
<gregorijus> a spowrotem?
<drathir> gregorijus: to tylko tymzcasowe per komenda...
<gregorijus> a
<gregorijus> ok
<drathir> export LANG=en_US.UTF-8 to dla terminala
<drathir> w teorii...
<d42> no, lang albo lc_all
<d42> nigdy nie pamiętam :v
<gregorijus> i co teraz?
<drathir> wtedy komendy normalnie sie wpisuje...
<drathir> gregorijus: zobacz co Ci trzyma dalej...
<drathir> zainstaluj tamten program...
<gregorijus> gdzie i jak?
<gregorijus> audacious?
<drathir> jak sie sprawdzalo wstrzymane dist-upgrade?
<gregorijus> nie robiłem dist upgrade
<gregorijus> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=210336 tutaj coś jest
<gregorijus> jakieś dublikaty
<drathir> moze apt-get --just-print upgrade
<gregorijus> print?
<gregorijus> po co?
<gregorijus> będzie drukowało?
<drathir> nie mam nic wstrzymanego zeby sprawdzic co tam siedzi...
<gjm> xDDD
<drathir> gjm: no na debianie staram sie na zero zawsze wychodzic ;p
<drathir> apt-get --dry-run dist-upgrade albo tak apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade  sprobuj zobacz co tam siedzi tylko...
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333624/
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2333625/
<drathir> gregorijus: lipa nic co mialoby zwiazek ;/
<gregorijus> w menedżeru programów znajduję audacious, ale jest niedostępny
<drathir> gregorijus: bo zaleznosci niespelnione czort wie dlaczego... mozesz leciec po kolei kazda niezpelniona jak mati75 mowil zobacz na czym sie zatrzymasz ;p
<gregorijus> a może w synaptyku gdzieś pokopać?
<drathir> ogolnie prakuje jakiejs okreslonej potrzebnej wersji pakietu i to bardziej po stronie ktoregos repo ze nie jest aktualne...
<gregorijus> wywaliłem tego nowego ppa z web i stanęła stara wersja
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/bOZRdFt.jpg
<tobiasz29> gregorijus: przejdź na arch... z powrotem
 * tobiasz29 runs
<gregorijus> what?:D
<gregorijus> arch linux?
<gregorijus> ja z mintem siwiej€ :D
<gregorijus> a tu arch :D
<tobiasz29> gregorijus: spox...:)
<gregorijus> musi być medal, że wogóle na mincie już 3 lata jestem i na win7 chodzę raz na parę tygodni :D
<gregorijus> ale niektóre rzeczy nie lubię, naprzykład nadal nie mogę wybrać sobie tak fajnego playera jak np.aimp3
<gregorijus> niestety
<gregorijus> też wywaliłem libre office, bo mi niektóre tabele przerabiał pod siebie i postawiłem apache openoffice, który tego nie robi
<gregorijus> kamera mi nie działa
<gregorijus> na win działa
<gregorijus> słowem...
<Ashiren> openoffice dalej jest rozwijany?
<gregorijus> tak
<gregorijus> apache
<tobiasz29> flash
<tobiasz29> * fresh
<drathir> gregorijus: co powiesz na ponad 6 na archu ? ;p
<gregorijus> (Y)
<gregorijus> męczennik :D
<drathir> gregorijus: mpd/clementine
<gregorijus> dobry, ale nie ma pluginów do ulepszenia dźwięku, jak np. audacious ;p
<gregorijus> i też 3 lata był nie rozwijany
<drathir> lol dzwieku ie da sie ulepszyc ;p
<drathir> flacki sciagaj...
<Ashiren> moze chodzi o equalizer
<gregorijus> raczej o crystalizer
 * drathir zawsze  wylacza jak widzi... eq tylko falszuja...
<gregorijus> a flaki mam w zupie :D
<tobiasz29> ...
<tobiasz29> w d...e
<tobiasz29> :)
<gregorijus> :D
<tobiasz29> gregorijus: a tak na poważnie... masz ter same appki bez debilianowych cudów
<gregorijus> w porównaniu z czym? win?
<tobiasz29> ubu
<gregorijus> wypróbowałem ubu, ale ciągle jakieś report error wyrzucał, mint ciut lepszy
<tobiasz29> mint to ubu
<gregorijus> tylko stabilniejszy
<tobiasz29> zresztą.... nie ten kanał... szukaj... idę spać....do jutra  o/  :)
<gregorijus> dobranoc
<gregorijus> dzięki za pomoc
<gregorijus> peace
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-24
<scet> Panowie, mam problem z kopia zapasową. Wykonuje ją standardowym narzędziem dostępnym w ubuntu i chronię hasłem. Jednak jak przeniosę ją na innego lapka nie mogę jej rozpakować, cały czas jak wpisuje hasło dostaje komunikat wymagane jest hasło...
<scet> na laptopie na którym kopia jest stworzona rozpakowuje się bez problemu, na obu mam ubuntu 14.04
<scet> spotkał się ktoś z podobnym problemem?
 * drathir jest ciekaw czym jest 'standardowym narzędziem  dostępnym w ubuntu
<CookieM> chyba deya dup
<CookieM> nigdy na szczęście nie musiałem tego używać ale pamiętam, że kiedyś w 2012 roku, precise uruchamiał ten program przy aktualizacji kernela
<drathir> w teorii jak to montuje jako loop device to mogloby byc...
<drathir> a do tar.7z wpakowac...
<scet> drathir, ustawienia systemu->kopia zapasowa, nie wiem czy ma to jakąś nazwę :]
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-17
<probo> witam
<probo> zajmuje sie tu ktos programowaniem
<probo> mam na mysli czego lepiej zaczac sie uczyc pythona czy ruby?
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> web development czy tak ogolnie?
<probo> tak ogolnie
<probo> ale tez z mysla pisania sieciowych aplikacji bazodanowych
<Ashiren> python latwiejszy, wieksze community, zdaje sie wiecej pracy z nim zwiazanych
<Ashiren> z kolei ruby to kojarze sieciowo, ruby on rails
<Ashiren> i tez ma szerze swoich fanatykow
<probo> czyli najlepiej skubnac tego i tego i samemu zdecydowac w czym przyjemniej sie pisze
<Ashiren> krotka tabelka http://learn.onemonth.com/ruby-vs-python
<Ashiren> generalnie ja pisze w pythonie tylko sobie proste skrypty. z kolei jak mialem cos modyfikowac z ruby to troche magia
<probo> Widze ze warto obu sie nauczyc :D
<nowy_linux_> Jest tu ktoś?
<nowy_linux_> Mam pewien problem. Nie mogę zainstalować ubuntu na asusie gl752vw. Na lenovo instalacja przebiega bezproblemowo. Mam następujący problem : https://youtu.be/KZyggKClCJY
<grid2> nowy_linux w biosie bawiłeś się przełączaniem UEFI/BIOS ?
<grid2> jest kilka możliwości rozwiązania problemu, ostatnią jest próba zainstalwania innej dystrybucji linuxa
<nowy_linux_> Zrobiłem aktualizacje tez biosu według zaleceń
<nowy_linux_> Niestety nie pomogło
<jacekowski> nowy_linux_: u mnie dziala na bardzo podobnym modelu
<nowy_linux_> Wyślesz mi może zdjęcie jak ustawień BIOS-u?
<bartek> siemka
<bartek> uaktualniłem ubuntu do 17.04 i zaczęły się dziać dziwne rzeczy ;p
<bartek> z/w
<bartek> :)
<AleksiejLublov> wezwij egzorcyste
<AleksiejLublov> albo jasnowidza
<bartek> egzorcysta nie podjął się roboty
<CookieM> ja mam złe doświadczenia z upgradem, wolę zaorać i zainstalować nową wersję od zera
<CookieM> update czyli aktualizacja danej wersji to inna para kaloszy, to robię na bieżąco
<bartek> no ja chyba tak samo zrobię, coś w tym jest
<CookieM> tylko ważne pliki skopiuj sobie gdzieś na zewnątrz przed tym, bo zaoranie niszczy wszystko
<bartek> si, przy okazji wiosenne porządki na kompie się zrobi
<CookieM> i na przyszłość radzę używać wersję LTS (obecnie najnowsza to 16.
<CookieM> 16.04
<bartek> właśnie tego nie do końca rozumiem
<bartek> właściwie po co wydają nowe wersje? nie może być jedna LTS i wypuszczać tylko do niej aktualizacje?
<CookieM> i wyłączyć upgrade do nowszej wersji, żeby nie kusiło
<CookieM> Ubuntek to nie tzw. rolling release
<bartek> po co tworzą 17.04, nie mogą wypuścić aktualizacji do 16.04 która by dawała to samo?
<CookieM> robią co 2 lata wersję z 5-letnim wsparciem - LTS
<bartek> przed upgradem miałem 16.10, i w sumie nie wiem po co upgredowałem do 17 ;p myślałem że jak nowszy system to bezpieczniejszy, stabilniejszy itp
<bartek> a to chyba nie jest tak jak myślałem
<bartek> ale skoro nie jest tak to nie mam pomysłu po co są nowe wersje
<CookieM> systemy unixowe to bardzo skomplikowane struktury, wszystkie elementy systemu muszą ze sobą współgrać, inaczej wszystko się sypie
<CookieM> dlatego podczas upgrade'u może coś pójść nie tak i potem system jest nieużywalny
<CookieM> wizard to naprawi, noob jak ja nie
<CookieM> aktualizacje bezpieczeństwa masz a update'ach
<Dread> wszystko się sypie tylko wtedy, gdy nie przeczytasz co updatujesz
<bartek> yhym
<Dread> lub gdy masz archa, bo tam nie ma co czytać
<Dread> tylko tydzień po updacie 'oops, wywaliliśmy wam system, nie updatujcie'
<gjm> Install Gentoo
<gjm> Arch ssie
<bartek> :D
<bartek> u mnie narazie lubuntu dobrze się sprawdzało
<bartek> wolny komp
<bartek> procek 2x1Ghz
<bartek> chyba telefony komórkowe są teraz szybsze
<drathir> Dread: albo mieszasz repozytoria... p
<drathir> bry...
<sasha_> Zainstalowałem ale niestety.. http://prnt.sc/exgcee
<Dread> to tak jakby troszkę nic nie mówi
<sasha_> Nie chce się włączyć i wyskakuje właśnie takie coś
<Dread> musiałbyś w grubie wywalić quiet z linii bootowania
<Dread> to by się zobaczyło cokolwiek więcej
<sasha_> Spróbuje jeszcze raz zainstalować najwyżej spróbuje z 16.04 pokombinować
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-18
<bartek> siemka
<gjm> No cześć.
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<bartek> po wczorajszej aktualizacji na zasty zapus postanowiłem wszystko zaorać i zacząć od nowa ;p
<bartek> porobiły się różne dziwne rzeczy typu podwójna lista programów w centrum oprogramowania
<Ashiren> tzn zrobiles format?
<bartek> tak
<bartek> patrze sobie teraz czy czasem mint 18 nie był by dla mnie lepszy, w sumie też łatwy na początek chyba
<gjm> Install Gentoo
<bartek> potrzebuje coś jak najmniej problemowego ;p
<bartek> by się nie zrazić za szybko, nie chce wracać do windy
<Ashiren> generalnie tez nie ma sensu aktualizowac systemu ktory dopiero co wyszedl. przy wiekszych aktualizacjach zawsze wychodza jakies jaja
<bartek> lepiej zawsze poczekać parę miesięcy?
<bartek> będę miał to na uwadze na przyszłość
<Ashiren> tak, wtedy czesc bledow ktore pojawiaja sie swiezo po aktualizacji jest naprawiona
<Ashiren> plus ja mam filozofie ze jak cos dziala to nie ruszac :)
<bartek> siedze teraz tak na tym mincie i chyba zostane przy nim, widze że jest spoko i z tego co czytałem jest oparty właśnie też na ubuntu
<bartek> no filozofia może dobra, tylko ja mam zawsze taką chęć mieć wszystko aktualne i chyba będzie mnie i tak korcić
<bartek> bo będe myślał że nowsze to bezpieczniejsze itp
<Ashiren> mhm
<bartek> no bo w sumie skoro taki upgrade jest całkiem zbędny to po co w ogóle wypuszczają nową wersję?
<bartek> nie mogą po prostu zrobić kolejnej aktualizacji z centrum oprogramowania która załata co trzeba np w 16.10
<Ashiren> niekoniecznie zbedny
<Ashiren> no czesciowo tak jest ze niektore pakiety programy sa aktualizowane
<bartek> bo tego też za bardzo nie rozumiem, po co stworzyli już np 10 wersji (bo nie wiem ile) zamiast ciągle udoskonalać jedną
<bartek> i wtedy każdy miał by jedną, aktualizowaną i łataną
<jacekn> ale nie kazdy chce
<jacekn> teraz uzytkownicy maja wybor kiedy uaktualnic
<Ashiren> jak chcesz jedna wersje to sie nazywa to rolling-release
<jacekn> jest to jeszcze wasniejsze na serwerach
<Ashiren> np. arch linux to ma ~
<bartek> yhym
<bartek> czyli w archu nie ma wersji 5.0 10.0 itd tylko jest po prostu jeden arch?
<Ashiren> tak
<Ashiren> co jakis czas wydaja nowa plyta instalacyjna, ale to tylko lista zaktualizowanych pakietow i kernela
<bartek> czyli pewnie to samo się ściąga w aktualizacjach na już zainstalowanych linuxach tak
<Ashiren> tak
<Ashiren> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_distribution#Rolling_distributions
<Ashiren> widze ze wiekszosc (wszystkie?) nie sa zbyt newbie-friendly
<gjm> Install Gentoo
<bartek> yhym
<bartek> ok trzeba zmykać do roboty
<bartek> narazie
<firemark> [11:56:58]  bartek » ok trzeba zmykać do roboty
<firemark> derp, mam stazystę bartka
<gjm> I co w związku z tym?
<Ashiren> i tez zaczyna po poludniu?
<prs> dobry stazysta pracuje 24/7
<firemark> hm
<firemark> w sumie to tak
<firemark> jutro jedziemy na spotkanie firmowe do wroclawia
<firemark> i sie spytal czy bede mial w samochodzie internet by mogl pracować
<firemark> :D
<gjm> Powiedz mu, żeby przyniósł sobie wiaderko własnego.
<Bodzioslaw> firemark: inb4 to on
<Bodzioslaw> i co zrobisz
<Bodzioslaw> nic pan nie zrobisz panie firemark
<firemark> Bodzioslaw: no nic nie zrobię
<firemark> Bodzioslaw: ale to nie on bo nie ma minta ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-19
<wsky> jacekn,
<wsky> jarzyna, *
<wsky> netsjanek,
<wsky> jacekn,
<wsky> jacekowski, *
<wsky> hm ciekawe ile potrwa zanim sitwa mnie i tutaj zbanuje
<wsky> gdyby ście mogli to rozczłonkowali byście mnie czterema mułami
<wsky> albo spalili na stosie
<wsky> a;e swastyki to pewnie sobie lubicie popalić
<bastetmilo> lol
<wsky> cześć bastetmilo, dawno Cię nie widziałem
<wsky> nadal używasz imaca?
<bastetmilo> wsky: nieeeee
<bastetmilo> imac został w Polsce, jako okup dla mojego ex
<wsky> a ile teraz masz kotów?
<bastetmilo> 0
<wsky> :o
<bastetmilo> już drugi rok żyję jako digital nomad
<gjm> bastetmilo: No elo.
<wsky> czyli socjopata po staremu XD
<wsky> spokojnie, nie jesteś sama
<bastetmilo> czemu socjopata?
<bastetmilo> BTW, moje firma szuka ludzi teraz na support
<bastetmilo> WordPress, angielski wymagany
<bastetmilo> płacą w dolkach
<wsky> outsider to takie ładne określenie socjopaty, socjopata brzydkie outsidera
<wsky> niee
<wsky> planuję przeprowadzić się do czech i zająć automatyzacją chodoiwli indoor konopii indyjskich
<wsky> hodowli*
<bastetmilo> nie to nie. Ale jakby ktos chcial to moze do mnie na query uderzyc
<wsky> studiowałaś może bohemistykę?
<bastetmilo> nie. Inżynierie komputerową
<wsky> ;(
<wsky> ok, ponownego ogrywania majesty ciąg dalszy
<wsky> najlepsze jest to, że po tych wszystkich latach, nie dałem rady ukończyć dodatku
<wsky> ta gra robi w dodatku straszne rzeczy
<wsky> inna sprawa, że to czasochłonne
<wsky> jestem skondensowanym, uporządkowanym i częściowo odizolowanym fragmentem wszech świata
<wsky> bah filozofia jest taka nudna :/
<gjm> Idź być skondensowanym fragmentem gdzie indziej.
<wsky> dobrze, janusz
<Ashiren> brajanusz
<gjm> Ashiren: Janusz w staniku?
<bartek> siemka
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<bartek> od rana walcze z Pidginem żeby ustawić facebooka, przy poradach z internetów zawsze jest 'not authorized'
<bartek> da sie faktycznie przez to rozmawiać z ludźmi z fejsa?
<mati75> trzeba zewnętrzny plugin zainstalować
<bartek> jest może gdzieś jakiś tutorial? (btw używam teraz Mint 18 mate)
<wsky> bartek, nie da si ę już
<wsky> bartek, fejsbuk przesiadł się z xmpp na jakiś własnościowy im
<wsky> jakiś czas temu
<bartek> czyli lipa
<wsky> niestety
<Ashiren> ale ponoc jest jakis purple-facebook
<Ashiren> plugin do podgina
<wsky> swojego czasu miałem sesję ekg odpaloną w screenie 24/7
<Ashiren> https://github.com/dequis/purple-facebook/wiki
<wsky> i ludzie patrzyli na mnie jak na ostatniego przegrywa, że cały dzień na fejsie siedzę
<bartek> jakiś inny komunikator obsługuje bezproblemowo fejsa?
<bartek> hehe
<bartek> może można by ustawić na niewidoczny żeby tak nie patrzyli
<wsky> żona kuzyna nawet agresję  złapała
<Ashiren> zobacz czy masz w repo purple facebook
<wsky> oczywiście za pośrednictwem fejsa
<Ashiren> no mi sie podoobalo w gg ze mozna bylo rozmawiac normalnie na niewidocznym
<Ashiren> a teraz nawet wiadomo kiedy ktos zobaczyl wiadomosc
<wsky> miranda im pokazywała kiedyś jak się ustawiało status na niewidoczny "i'm hiding from mafia"
<wsky> i zarówno kadu jak i miranda bezproblemowo wykrywały czy ktoś jest online na gg i ma status niewidoczny
<wsky> ekg też
<bartek> patrze w synapticu
<Ashiren> to chyba dzialalo tylko jak odbiorca mial "oryginalne" gg bo wysylalo niewidocznego pinga
 * wsky shrugs
<Ashiren> ogolnie jakos nigdy nie korzystalem z "orgynalnego" gg
<bartek> hm spróbuje może ściągnąć z tej stronki
<wsky> bo to adware
<wsky> ostatnio używam trochę skype
<wsky> i od pewnego czasu zaczynają mnie interesować lodówki indesit czy co ś
<wsky> nie wiem dlaczego
<Ashiren> przekaz podprogowy
<wsky> jeden baner z njusami, dwa z lokowaniem produktów
<wsky> ocipieć można
<bartek> nie ma tej wtyczki dla minta
<bartek> są oddzielne pod ubuntu do każdej wersji
<bartek> nic, ide pokąbinować
<bartek> narazie
<wsky> kom*
<wsky> nigdy nie zrozumiem sensu istnienia botów na battle net
<wsky> chociaż
<wsky> może konkurencyjne firmy chcą trochę popsuć jakość usług
<wsky> kurwa
<wsky> za przeproszeniem
<wsky> czekałem aż gościu wytimeoutuje, napisałem o tym tutaj i wtedy nawiązał połączenie
<wsky> co oznacza dla mnie autowtopę
<wsky> cholerny oszust
<wsky> ktoś tu w ogóle gra w wc3ft?
<gjm> eh…
<wsky> koleś nabija sobie lewel manipulując połączeniem z battle net
<wsky> co za bezsens
<wsky> chyba, że coś się popsuło po stronie blizzarda
<wsky> 1/6 rozgrywek to quiterzy, hakerzy albo boty
<wsky> "rozgrywek"
<prs> to ledwo 16.666%
<wsky> i tak lepiej niż gra w szachy online
<wsky> tam prawdopodobnie większość wspomaga się ai
<wsky> ktoś ma tu homm3hd>
<wsky> ?
<wsky> zastanawiam się nad kupnem
<wsky> ale jak zobaczyłem jakie to ma wymagania ...
<wsky> rozumiem, że lifting hd i wo góle
<prs> homm3 i wymagania?
<wsky> hd
<wsky> reedycja
<prs> no ok, ale to jest dalej płaska gra.
<wsky> oni zalecają gf 8800 do tego
<wsky> wiem właśnie
<d42> o mam taką :3
<d42> prawie
<wsky> gf 8800 minimalnie
<prs> może chodzi o jakieś dx2137 na kiju.
<prs> a nie o same flopy.
<prs> flopsy.
<gjm> >8800
<gjm> kiedy to było
<wsky> dobra
<wsky> ale
<wsky> to gra z 1999 roku
<prs> hd
<wsky> która śmigała płynnie na s3 virage
<prs> czy hd istniało już w '99?
<wsky> dobra
<prs> as in, ejczdi, nie gra.
<wsky> ale to ciągle tylko poprawione tekstury i wsparcie dla dowolnych rozdzielczości
<wsky> więc
<wsky> ja dysponuję intelem hd 4400
<wsky> który teoretycznie powinien przeliczyć to bez zająknięcia
<wsky> tylko czy aby na pewno
<wsky> nie chcę tracić 15 euraczy na coś w co nie będę w stanie grać
<wsky> już mnie cdprojekt wypierniczył hardlockiem na intele w witcherze 1
<gjm> Boooring.
<wsky> idd
<wsky> i tak, hd istniało już w 1999 swoj ą drogą
<wsky> zobacz na jakim kompie carmack pisał quake 1
<wsky> wydał fortunę na niego, i crt którego miał obsługiwał full hd
<wsky> nieosiągalne dla janusza w tamtym czasie
<wsky> po prostu kupił sobie stację graficzną klasy pc
<wsky> w summie nie jestem pewny czy to był intel
<wsky> te gry potrafili pisać na bardzo egzotycznych i zapomnianych już platformach
<wsky> jak next
<wsky> coś mi świta, że pierwsze wersje dooma budowane były właśnie na next
<wsky> koszmarnie drogi sprzęt
<Ashiren> a teraz fullhd masz w telefonach :}
<wsky> bitwa gęstości pikseli
<wsky> Ashiren, a Ty ile masz kotów?
<malutka> Hejo
<gjm> No cześć.
<wsky> cz
<d42> on ma wszystkie koty
<d42> :3
<jacekowski> ja 15 lat temu mialem monitor ktory robil full hd bez problemu
<jacekowski> o ile dobrze pamietam uzywalem 1920x1440@100Hz
<jacekowski> albo 85Hz
<wsky> to w 2002
<wsky> carmack miał w 1995 coś w ten deseń
<prs> Carmack miał taki w 95
<prs> meh.
<prs> byłbym pierwszy, ale napisałem '2005' i musiałem usuwać. ;F
 * wsky shrugs
<d42> chciałem być taki oryginalny i to napisac ,_,
<jacekowski> tylko mowie ze taka technologia to nie byly jakies cuda
<wsky> pewnie
<jacekowski> CRT przyzwoitej jakosci byly w stanie osiagnac rozdzielczosci i odswiezanie ktore LCD nie byly w stanie osiagnac przez bardzo dlugi czas
<wsky> ale kosztowało to tyle, że ludzie mdleli patrząc na ceny w katalogach
<prs> myśle, że to był spiseg.
<prs> żeby sprzedać wszystkie 768p.
<jacekowski> wsky: nawet teraz LCD ktore robil 1440p i wiecej niz 100Hz kosztuje sporo
<wsky> jaram się chinami i ich rynkiem hybrydowym :F
<wsky> roślinki sali obrad swojego rządu też mają gustowne :F
<wsky> te na ostatnim unijnym szczycie były beznadziejne
<jacekowski> a poza tym, 17h w samolocie - nie polecam
<prs> trzeba było wysiąśc wcześniej.
<prs> albo lecieć United.
<wsky> przynajmniej Cię nie pobili i nie zmusili do wyjścia
<jacekowski> prs: to jeden lot
<jacekowski> prs: nie wypuszczali wczesniej
<jacekowski> 7h do kataru i potem jeszcze 17h do nowej zealandi
<wsky> jak byś się postarał dło by radę wyjść w trakcie lotu
<wsky> tak, jestem niepoważny
<wsky> najgorzej, że u trumpa też mieli ładne kwiaty
<wsky> nawet nad tym pracował sztab ludzi
<prs> jacekowski: czemu latasz do NZ?
<wsky> może masochista
<d42> lubie owieczki :3
<d42> owieczki są fajne
<wsky> nie zapominajmy o kozach
<d42> tam tylko owieczki
<wsky> a co z baranami?
<d42> tylko owieczki
<wsky> partenogeneza?
<wsky> lidar
<wsky> lidar byłby idealny
<wsky> doi tego mikrofon
<wsky> raspie
<wsky> i oczywiście trochę mocniejszy, ręczny laser
<wsky> potrzeba jeszcze jakiś mechanizm do ustawiania pozycji lasera o którym jeszcze nie mampojęcia
<wsky> i jeb, dzia łko na komary
<wsky> \\o/
<wsky> po co odstraszać komary substancjami chemicznymi kiedy je można spalić laserem
<wsky> gorzej jak w wyniku buga trafiłoby mnie w oko :F
<wsky> ale poza tym dobry pomysł chyba
<wsky> mogłoby też walić we wszelkie robactwo w sumie
<wsky> w sumie nie byłoby innego wyjścia
<wsky> chyba, że by skalibrować raspie do reagowania _tylko_ na d źwięk komarów. i much. tych też nienawidzę. chyba jeszcze bardziej niż komarów.
<wsky> komar nie daje zasn ąć ale raczej nie budzi
<wsky> z dwojga złego wolę mieć problem z zaśnięciem niż być zmuszanym do przebudzenia przez muchy
<wsky> ale komary przenoszą malarię. malaria jest zła.
<wsky> chyba najbardziej skomplikowanym welementem tego urządzenia jest soft do identyfikacji gatunku insekta na podstawie wydawanego przez nie dźwięku
<wsky> bo jest jescze hałas ze źródeł trzecich. hałas przeszkadza.
<wsky> najgorzej jakby strącał przczoły. strącanie przczół jest niedopuszczalne.
<wsky> nawet pszczół
<wsky> to pzaczyna przerastać moje możliwości już na tym etapie
<wsky> najgorzej, że potrzebna by jeszcze była kamera o wysokiej rozdzielczości i noktowizji. i oprogramowanie identyfikujące insekty
<wsky> co by było przecholernie skolplikowane i wysoce kosztowne
<wsky> eh
<wsky> nie zrobię jednak czegoś dobrego dla tego rodzaju uporządkowanej, wpółwyizolowanej materii której i tak nie lubię
<gjm> Fajnie się gada samemu ze sobą?
<Ashiren> przynajmniej z kims na poziomie
<gjm> xD
<prs> no i przerwaliście combo. ,_,
<wsky> nic nie trwa wiecznie
<wsky> chyba
<firemark> bo ja wiem?
<firemark> moze rozmawial z hubotem bo mam go w ignore?
<wsky> no nic
<wsky> idę się najebać
<firemark> powodzenia
<wsky> mam nadzieję, że nie skończę w samych galotach w nocy o północy
<wsky> o/
<firemark> jaa hanys
<gjm> No debil.
<malutka> gjm, !!!
<bartek> :)
<gjm> malutka: Hm?
<malutka> plusik dla mnie?
<gjm> Zawsze.
<malutka> :*
<malutka> \o/
<bartek> czy korzystacie z jakiegoś komunikatora w którym możecie rozmawiać z ludźmi z facebooka nie wchodząc na stronkę?
<malutka> no właśnie ostatnio to przerabiałam...
<gjm> malutka: :)
<malutka> a co? fb zamula, nie? bartek :P
<bartek> no i nie ma potrzeby tam wchodzić żeby zobaczyć tysiąc reklam
<bartek> używasz jakiegos komunikatora? bo chciałem pidgina ale już nie wspiera fb
<malutka> nie wspiera
<malutka> wiem
<bartek> a pod minta nie ma tej wtyczki purple facebook
<malutka> proponuję namówić wszystkich aby używali IRCA :D
<malutka> <3
<bartek> hehe temat nie do przeskoczenia
<malutka> zaproponuj że podjedziesz i założysz im IRCa:D
<malutka> chyba że masz z 1000 osób na fb? :P
<bartek> nie no aż tak to nie, ale mam np osoby do których nieraz trzeba cos napisać a tak to z nimi tam nie gadam za bardzo przez internet
<bartek> tylko np w pracy
<malutka> lepiej pogadać na żywo :P
<malutka> zaprosić na kawę...
<malutka> :)
<malutka> nie będzie zamulać
<bartek> na browara ewentualnie
<bartek> eh to chyba jestem zdany na wtyczke z komunikatorem fb do opery
<malutka> lub spotkanie z człowiekiem :P
<bartek> no to wiadomo, choć jak się kogoś 8h w robicie widzi to już  starczy
<confluency> bartek: próbowałeś instalować purple-facebook?
<bartek> tak, pod ubuntu jakoś to chodziło - pidgin z wtyczką purple facebook, a później zaorałem ubuntu i mint18 teraz mam
<bartek> i pod minta tego nie znalazłem
<Ashiren> huh
<confluency> bartek: no to najpierw znajdź wersję Ubuntu która pasuje do twojej wersji Mint: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint_version_history
<confluency> A potem wybierz tutaj odpowiedni repository: https://jgeboski.github.io/#package-repositories
<Ashiren> pewnie trzeba repo dodac
<confluency> No, tak; przedtem narzekał że nie ma do Mint.
<gjm> Ubuntu i te PPA, straszny rak.
<confluency> Trzeba wybrać odpowiednie repo Ubuntu.
<Ashiren> mint 18 bazuje na 16.04
<bartek> tak właśnie sprawdziłem w tym linku, 16.04
<confluency> No, to wpisz xUbuntu_16.04 zamiast <version> w tych instrukcjach.
<bartek> oki, to jadę wg instrukcji
<bartek> z/w
<drathir> bartek: a to raczej nic nie bedzie wspierac fb, bo chyba na 'wspaniale' pomysly wpadli, zeby porzucic xmpp i cos byle jakieg swego przejetego dac...
<confluency> Tak, ale to jest nowa wtyczka.
<Ashiren> to jest cos innego niz xmpp
<confluency> Właśnie po to, żeby z powrotem dodać to co zostało usunięte.
<drathir> confluency: o czyli dobrali sie do protokolu ichniejszego juz? O.o
<confluency> Wiem tylko to co dzisiaj przeczytałam, jak bartek wcześniej się pytał. Ja nie używam. ;)
<bartek> nie idą mi te instrukcje...
<bartek> wpisuje "$ wget -O- https://jgeboski.github.io/obs.key | sudo apt-key add -"
<confluency> No i?
<bartek> i wyskakuje że "nie znaleziono polecenia"
<confluency> Którego?
<confluency> A masz wget i apt-key?
<bartek> całość wygląda tak:
<bartek> uwaga wklejam:
<bartek> "bartek@ToshibaNB550D ~ $ $ wget -O- https://jgeboski.github.io/obs.key | sudo apt-key add -
<bartek> [sudo] hasło użytkownika bartek: $: nie znaleziono polecenia
<bartek> "
<confluency> Masz wget?
<confluency> A, nie
<confluency> Bez $!
<bartek> aa
<malutka> bez $
<bartek> poszlo :D
<malutka> brawo :D
<Ashiren> nastepny krok to usuniecie konta z facebooka i staniesz sie wolnym czlowiekiem
<malutka> <hurra>
<malutka> też o tym myślę Ashiren
<bartek> jeszcze do tego nie dorosłem ;p ale jak narazie... udało się zrobić wszystko z instrukcji
<bartek> <co za podekscytowanie>
<bartek> sprawdzam pidgina
<bartek> oO działa
<malutka> wiadomo
<bartek> :D
<malutka> zapraszamy ponownie
<bartek> dziękuję za pomoc :D
<TheNumb> Ashiren: biali ludzie nie usuwają Facebooka
<bartek> eh coś chyba kiedyś czytałem że nawet się nie da
<bartek> nie wiem czy to prawda
<bartek> można chyba zrobić żeby konto było nieaktywne, ale nie usunąć
<bartek> ktoś próbował?
<malutka> nie można
<malutka> można umrzeć i wtedy robią memory of...
<malutka> przekazują zarządzanie kontem
<malutka> osobie do tej uprawnionej
<confluency> Ja usunęłam; nie sprawdzałam czy naprawdę wykasowali.
<malutka> do tego*
<bartek> to wole mieć konto niż umierać
<confluency> Podobno przez miesiąc jest nieaktywne; jak się zalogujesz chociaż raz przez ten czas, to resetują miesiąc.
<bartek> w porządku są
<bartek> jak wdepniesz to już nie wyjdziesz
<Ashiren> tak jak linux ~
<TheNumb> True story
<bartek> wiecie może co to za program "współdzielenie pulpitu - serwer współdzielenia pulpitu środowiska"? bo mam go w startowych i chętnie bym wyłączył jeśli niepotrzebny
<malutka> google
<bartek> wyłączyłem, to chyba jakiś zdalny dostęp do mojego kompa
<confluency> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Vino
<malutka> sam by znalazł :>
<bartek> czyli niepotrzebnie to jest domyślnie dodane do programów startowych
<prs> takie rzeczy dodaje się do autostartu, żeby ludzie którzy nie umieją sobie poradzić z komputerem mogli poprosić o pomoc.
<prs> also, żeby NSA miało łatwiej.
<malutka> :>
<bartek> chyba całkiem to z systemu wywalę
<TheNumb> Zainstaluj Windowsa
<malutka> hue hue hue
<bartek> :(
<malutka> idę na milionerów
<bartek> <bartek> jak wdepniesz to już nie wyjdziesz
<bartek> <Ashiren> tak jak linux ~
<bartek> <TheNumb> True story
<bartek> wolę szukać i zamęczać ludzi pytaniami niż znowu do windowsa
<wsky> oops
<wsky> zapomniałem dodać do autojoin
<wsky> dodane.
<wsky> bedzie działać do momentu w którym dacie mi bana
<wsky> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bolq56sSGt4
<jacekowski> d42: i krowy
<jacekowski> d42: teraz wiecej krow niz owiec
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-20
<malutka> Hello
<hd> czesc pomozecie? w/g instrukcji na stronie tails os chce wyeksportowac swoj openpgp key to pliku ascii ale wyskakuje mi bladbash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'
<hd> instrukcja https://riseup.net/en/security/message-security/openpgp/gpg-keys#using-the-linux-command-line
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> Hej
<gjm> cz
<prs> dż
<bartek> hiho
<drathir> hi, hi...
<firemark> fifo nie hiho
<firemark> bluzniercy
<prs> lolo
<malutka> helloł men!
<malutka> oo bartek :P
<bartek> siemka :)
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<malutka> witaj podróżniku
<gjm> :>
<malutka> nie malujcie paznokci po winie...
<gjm> Nigdy nie maluję paznokci po winie.
<malutka> to dobrze
<malutka> jutro mam wolne to mogę sobie pomalować:P
<Ashiren> a po wodce mozna?
<malutka> też nie :P
<malutka> zapewne
<bartek> gra ktoś w Hearthstone od Bilizarda?
<malutka> ja gram
<malutka> a co?
<bartek> odpaliłaś to przez wine czy playonlinux?
<malutka> na windowsie:P
<bartek> cały dzień próbowałem odpalić i fiasko, wywala się na logowaniu do konta
<bartek> aaa
<bartek> myślałem że na linuxie
<malutka> mam dwa systemy :P
<bartek> czaje
<bartek> ja w sumie też ale jestem za leniwy żeby się przełączać i próbowałem na mincie to zrobić
<bartek> bo na ubuntu 16.10 udało się bez problemu przez playonlinux
<bartek> a tu jakaś lipa
<drathir> malutka: to najlepsza inwencja tworcza powinna byc ;p
<malutka> :>
<malutka> mam dużą wyobraźnię :P
<gjm> Nie za dużą?
<gjm> :>
<malutka> nieee :>
<wsky> yay piwo
<bartek> nie maluj po nim paznokci
<malutka> zmyłam, bo siara
<malutka> za duże grzebię przy sprzęcie po prostu :P
<malutka> ciągłe odkręcanie śrubek itd
<bartek> robisz kompy?
<malutka> tja
<malutka> od dziecka
<diogenes_> jaka termopaste uzywasz? )
<bartek> :D
<bartek> chcesz podkręcić mi taktowanie? <taki podryw>
<gjm> Ja Ci mogę zrobić underclocking.
<bartek> upsss
<bartek> cofam to ;p
<diogenes_> a moze odrazu re-balling?
<gjm> Tak, tylko bez kulek.
<diogenes_> a czym?
<gjm> Wsadzę do piekarnika i zapomnę. :>
<diogenes_> a to dobry sposob
<bartek> ^^
<gjm> Reflow to zawsze zły pomysł.
<firemark> [19:25:25] +malutka » witaj podróżniku
<firemark> [19:41:12] +malutka » nie malujcie paznokci po winie...
<firemark> co tu się
<gjm> Nie interesuj się.
<firemark> ja nie myję paznokci
<firemark> czy maluję
<bartek> myjesz?
<diogenes_> lol
<wsky> ja obgryzam
<bartek> warto umyć przed gryzieniem
<wsky> wiem
<wsky> a właśnie
<diogenes_> a gdzie zdjece kotka na dzien dzisiejszy?
<wsky> czy przypadkowe połknięcie własnego, obryzionego paznokcia to już autokanibalizm?
<wsky> dziś międzynarodowe święto palenia konopii indyjskich
<bartek> idę spać
<bartek> papa
<wsky> e?
<wsky> gjm, ??
<gjm> ?
<wsky> za co ta przemoc?
<wsky> psychopata
<malutka> dobranoc
<diogenes_> nara
<firemark> w sumie fajnie widziec ze kanał jednak nie zdechnał :D
 * wsky otworzył kolejne piwo
<wsky> czas na orzechówkę laskową
<wsky> smakuje jak monte
<firemark> wsky: tobiasz?
<wsky> hm?
<firemark> nie nic
<firemark> inside joke
<wsky> mhm
<TheNumb> firemark: kanau umar
<wsky> czas sobie obejrzeć kojaka
<wsky> telly savalas <3
<firemark> TheNumb: a ok
<wsky> kanały zdychają jeśli mają opresywnych, psychopatycznych opów
<drathir> malutka: oj zdziwilabys sie ile razy pazmokcie potrafia palce uratowac...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-21
<malutka> Hej
<hdeus> czesc mam problem z kluczem openpgp, instalujac torbrowser wywala mi sie
<hdeus> narobilem troche balaganu z kluczami i teraz nie wiem jak to naprawic
<hdeus> przy pomocy seahorse wywalilem wszystkie klucze ale i tak tor sie nei instaluje
<hdeus> help :]
<teon> cześć wszystkim i pozdrowienia ze szczecina!
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<mati75> Grüße aus Stettin
<mati75> die stadt sollte nach deutschland zurückkehren
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage
<pietrek> Witam wszystkich ;-)
<pietrek> Wczoraj zachciało mi się zainstalować na VirtualBox dystrybucje ArchLinux. Po kilku próbach udało mi się. A dzisiaj włączam lapka i mam system po angielsku.
<pietrek> Czy może mi ktoś poradzić jak przywrócić język polski? ;-)
<pietrek> Mam Mint 18.1
<malutka> hello
<Ashiren> zainstalowal archa na wirtualce i host zrobil mu sie po angielsku?
<malutka> ciekawe...
<pietrek> Ashiren - tak właśnie. Cały system mam po angielsku. Po wykonaniu komendy locale mam:
<pietrek> LANG=C
<pietrek> LANGUAGE=
<pietrek> LC_CTYPE="C"
<pietrek> LC_NUMERIC="C"
<pietrek> LC_TIME="C"
<pietrek> LC_COLLATE="C"
<pietrek> LC_MONETARY="C"
<pietrek> LC_MESSAGES="C"
<pietrek> LC_PAPER="C"
<pietrek> LC_NAME="C"
<pietrek> LC_ADDRESS="C"
<pietrek> LC_TELEPHONE="C"
<pietrek> LC_MEASUREMENT="C"
<pietrek> LC_IDENTIFICATION="C"
<pietrek> LC_ALL=
<pietrek> Jaja nie z tej ziemi. :-)
<pietrek> Gdzie mieszczą się wpisy "locale"?
<wsky> o/
<malutka> \o/
<gjm> :>
<malutka> co tam panowie przy piątku
<gjm> :>
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> piąteczek
<malutka> https://www.instagram.com/p/BSs1E_-DujI/
<malutka> a Ty bartek nie masz co robić tylko na IRCu siedzisz?
<bartek> taa, ale delektuje się spokojem po pracy i tym że jutro wolne
<pietrek> a Ty malutka nie masz nic do powiedzenia na moj problem? Taka przemądrzała jesteś. Pokaż co potrafisz. ;-)
<malutka> a jaki masz problem
<bartek> a jakiż to masz problem?
<malutka> ja pomagam w tych sercowych <3
<pietrek> do sercowych przejdziemy potem ;-)
<bartek> w sercowych pomaga wódka
<bartek> rozwiązane, temat do zamknięcia
<pietrek> bartek - brawo Ty ;-)
<bartek> :D
<malutka> nieprawda
<bartek> to kardiolog
<malutka> ooo i kto tu jest przemądrzały, pomóż koledze bartek
<bartek> ale nie wiem jaki ma problem
<bartek> wszedłem za późno chyba
<bartek> i nie widziałem jak pisał
<malutka> <pietrek> Witam wszystkich ;-)
<malutka> <pietrek> Wczoraj zachciało mi się zainstalować na VirtualBox dystrybucje ArchLinux. Po kilku próbach udało mi się. A dzisiaj włączam lapka i mam system po angielsku.
<malutka> <pietrek> Czy może mi ktoś poradzić jak przywrócić język polski? ;-)
<malutka> <pietrek> Mam Mint 18.1
<malutka> <malutka> hello
<malutka> <Ashiren> zainstalowal archa na wirtualce i host zrobil mu sie po angielsku?
<malutka> <malutka> ciekawe...
<malutka> <pietrek> Ashiren - tak właśnie. Cały system mam po angielsku. Po wykonaniu komendy locale mam:
<malutka> <pietrek> LANG=C
<malutka> <pietrek> LANGUAGE=
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_CTYPE="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_NUMERIC="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_TIME="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_COLLATE="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_MONETARY="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_MESSAGES="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_PAPER="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_NAME="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_ADDRESS="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_TELEPHONE="C"
<pietrek> bartek - no kochani! poczytajcie wstecz!!
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_MEASUREMENT="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_IDENTIFICATION="C"
<malutka> <pietrek> LC_ALL=
<malutka> <pietrek> Jaja nie z tej ziemi. :-)
<malutka> <pietrek> Gdzie mieszczą się wpisy "locale"?
<malutka> to masz
<malutka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRBAZJ4lF0U
<bartek> yyyy
<bartek> malutka wie jak to zrobić
<malutka> pewnie że wiem :>
<malutka> zmuszam Was do myślenia :D
<bartek> wiesz że w linuxie jestem taki świeży jak długo tu jestem na kanale czyli od 3 dni ;p
<malutka> no wykaż się ej
<pietrek> No dawaj!! malutka!
<malutka> problem sercowy najpierw ;)
<pietrek> Czemu taki problem i jak go rozwiązać go szybko?
<bartek> Menu -> Preferencje -> Języki
<malutka> jakby to gjm słyszał...
<bartek> co?
<pietrek> <bartek> Menu -> Preferencje -> Języki
<bartek> no jest takie coś w menu
<pietrek> wszytkie angielskie ;-)
<bartek> też mam minta 18.1
<bartek> hm
<bartek> to lipa, jak na trzydniowca to wiedza się skończyła
<pietrek> <bartek> hm   -   też tak zrobiłem jak włączyłem kompa dzisiaj.
<malutka> https://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_Mint/Instalacja_polskiego_j%C4%99zyka
<pietrek> <malutka> https://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_Mint/Instalacja_polskiego_j%C4%99zyka  - No malutka! Nie błysnęłaś. To już za mną.
<pietrek> System wciąż angielski.
<malutka> to muszę podjechać :P
<pietrek> Częstochowa Wita! :-)
<pietrek> I zaprasza!
<malutka> "Po zalogowaniu pierwsza przykra niespodzianka, część nazw funkcji i elementów systemu jest w języku angielskim. To może zrazić użytkownika korzystającego z systemu pierwszy raz. Być może spowodowane jest to tym, że wybraliśmy do instalacji najnowszą wersję ale jeżeli polski interfejs jest oferowany przez instalator to powinien być kompletny"
<malutka> co Ci ten angielski szkodzi :P
<bartek> no okazja podszlifować język jest
<bartek> linux uczy
<malutka> ktoś 3 lata temu miał ten sam problem: henio • 3 lata temu
<malutka> Zainstalowałem, uruchomiłem i jest po angielsku i za diabla nie daje sie wlaczyc jezyk polski. Przepraszam za pisownie ale to skutek spolszczenia minta i co z tym zrobic dalej ?
<pietrek> Ale geniusze!!!! :-)
<bartek> :)
<malutka> no ja wtedy na tym forum mu pomogłam :P
<malutka> szukajcie a znajdziecie
<pietrek> Przecież nie chodzi mi o to czy przeszkadza!!!
<pietrek> Ale to jest dziwne!!!
<malutka> to ucz się angola zatem
<malutka> dziwne jest to że są wojny na świecie!
<pietrek> znam arabski, chiński, hebrajski, to mi wystarczy. :-)
<pietrek> <malutka> dziwne jest to że są wojny na świecie! - to akurat nie jest dziwne. ;-)
<malutka> pietrek, pora na angielski
<pietrek> malutka, za późno
<malutka> jak się chce to wszystko jest możliwe
<malutka> :D
<pietrek> Ble Ble, Bardzo chciałem stać się kobietą i nie wyszło. :-)
<bartek> dlaczego plik .sh otwiera mi w notatniku jako tekstowy?
<malutka> bo lubi
<malutka> :>
<bartek> niedobrze ;p
<bartek> jak mam to odpalić? :,(
<malutka> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/run-execute-sh-shell-script/
<bartek> thx
<malutka> spox
<gjm> 20:45 <+malutka> jakby to gjm słyszał...
<gjm> Hm?
<malutka> ;)
<malutka> pięknie
<gjm> Ale co?
<wsky> ten uczuć kiedy wracasz z pubu i okazuje się, że masz jeszcze jedno piwo
<prs> tyle wygrać.
<gjm> Tyle przegrać.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-22
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> o.O https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDWXw4N_460s.jpg
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> :3 http://x0.wykop.pl/cdn/c0834752/81CXVJi_S3rsygfUcwo97MBi1vnKrXmtWHwT9Bpj,wat600.jpg?author=czytczyt&auth=2ea6b2dfa0a63d8ab3e003f8d3b15083
<bartek> omg tu w soboty naprawdę są zdjęcia kotów
<Ashiren> rzeczywiscie
<gjm> No kurde.
<gjm> Proste.
<bartek> polecacie wyłączyć baże kluczy ssh za pomocą SeaHorse czy raczej zagraża to w jakiś sposób bezpieczeństwu?
<bartek> bazę*
<gjm> Nie wiem.
<bartek> ok, bo nie mając logowania na konto przy stracie systemu to pyta o hasło w trakcie pracy
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> pyta o haslo jesli chcesz cos zainstalowac/zaktualizowac?
<bartek> nie nie, np jak otwieram Opere
<bartek> wtedy wyskakuje ze baza kluczy nie została odblokowana przy starcie systemu
<bartek> i zeby odblokowac teraz
<gjm> co te ubuntu to ja nawet nie
<bartek> czytalem ze jak odpale program seahorse i tam ustawie nowe haslo jako puste to sie tego pozbede
<AW71> bartek: Musisz hasło do bazy kluczy ustawić takie samo jak hasło do logowania, wtedy baza będzie odblokowywać się automatycznie po zalogowaniu na Twoje konto.
<AW71> Za każdym razem jak zmienisz sobie hasło do konta, musisz także zmienić hasło do tej bazy na takie samo.
<AW71> Inaczej będziesz musiał zawsze ręcznie po zalogowaniu odblokowywać bazę.
<bartek> tylko że teraz przy instalacji systemu zaznaczyłem żeby nie było ekranu logowania
<bartek> włączam kompa i system odpala się bez hasła
<bartek> tylko ja w domu z niego korzystam więc uznałem za niepotrzebne
<bartek> wole mieć szybciej gotowy komp do pracy niż logować konto
<AW71> Wydaje mi się, że Twoje konto ma hasło, tylko działa to w ten sposób, że ekran logowania się nie pokazuje. Tak jakby hasło samo się wpisywało.
<AW71> z tego co wygooglałem wynika, że jeśli masz włączone autologowanie, to nie da się wyłączyć tego pytania o hasło do bazy kluczy
<bartek> yhym
<AW71> https://askubuntu.com/questions/724313/auto-unlock-keyring-on-auto-login-without-leaving-password-unencrypted
<bartek> a jak bym ustawił haslo na puste, zagrozi to w jakiś sposób bezpieczeństwu mojego komputera?
<bartek> eh albo włącze poprostu już te logowanie do systemu
<AW71> ja bym tak zrobił na Twoim miejscu
<AW71> jak parę sekund stracisz to nic się nie stanie
<AW71> na koncie bez hasła jeszcze nie pracowałem, więc nie mam takich doświadczeń :D
<bartek> juz usxtawiłem, przetestuje przy nastepnym odpaleniu kompa
<gjm> http://68.media.tumblr.com/68e647ac0d62d0ed9afc30fe202f3c85/tumblr_onxt3gr7z41vnq1cro2_400.gif
<firemark> [10:31:41]  bartek » omg tu w soboty naprawdę są zdjęcia kotów
<firemark> :D
<firemark> juz raz bana arishen za to dostal
<TheNumb> AW71: hasło na koncie to zerowe zabezpiecznie
<TheNumb> jak masz szyfrowany dysk to już jest trochę lepiej
<AW71> zerowe zabezpieczenie to brak hasła :)
<AW71> hasło nawet najgorsze to zawsze coś
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> podchodzę z pendrive i mam już twoje dane
<TheNumb> hasło na koncie to zerowe zabezpieczenie
<AW71> jeśli masz dostęp do portów usb
<AW71> a jeśli pracujesz na innym koncie tego samego komputera to hasło jest konieczne
<TheNumb> jeśli obydwaj użytkownicy mają dostęp do sudo to twoje hasło w niczym nie pomoże
<AW71> Każde zabezpieczenie można złamać. Różnica tkwi w tym ile Ci to zajmie.
<AW71> Powiedzmy tak: obaj zapewne zdajemy sobie sprawę, że hasło jest zabezpieczeniem dla "nietechnicznych" użytkowników. Lepiej niech takie będzie niż miałoby go nie być.
<firemark> ah nie pierdol :)
<AW71> dobry argument ;)
<drathir> firemark: to znak firmowy kanalu...
<firemark> po prostu albo robi się dobrze, albo nie robi.
<firemark> albo się ma w głowie hasło, albo się w ogóle go nie ma
<firemark> ewentualnie ma się hasło "jezus"
<malutka> hej
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/IdLgZGK.jpg
<malutka> słodziak
<Ashiren> :1.5 http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4hajyvkSF1qd477zo1_1280.jpg
<malutka> lessie wróć
<Ashiren> :3 http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1wva7zKq41qlluv1o1_500.jpg
<bartek> hiho
<malutka> hello
<bartek> malutka masz zrobioną kopię zapasową systemu?
<malutka> not
<bartek> aha
<bartek> bo sie zastanawiam czy warto czy nie
<malutka> nie warto
<bartek> ok
<gjm> lol
<malutka> ;>
<Ashiren> ludzie sie dziela na tych co robia backup i na tych co beda robic
<Ashiren> jak sytuacja z gitlabem pokazala jest jeszcze trzecia grupa
<Ashiren> ci co mysla ze robia backup
<bartek> zainstalowalem z repo gierke OpenArena, wymiata
<gjm> Ile masz lat?
<bartek> 30
<gjm> Mhm.
<bartek> nie przeszkadza to w graniu ;]
<gjm> Jasne, tak pytam. Mało komu się podobają Linuksowe gierki.
<bartek> mam sentyment do tych starszych: hexen, heretic, blood, duke nukem, Quake w tym IIIArena wiec OpenArena przypasowała
<bartek> grało się w te death matche w kafejkach internetowych ;p
<bartek> gdzie cała kafejka dzieciaków na jednej mapie latała
<gjm> 25 tutaj
<gjm> Wolałem klepać w QBasicu.
<bartek> ja żałuje że wtedy nie zacząłem się uczyć jakiegoś programowania
<bartek> teraz nie wiem czy już nie za późno
<bartek> czasu wolnego codziennie tam trochę mam ale nie wiem jak się wziąć za to i od czego zacząć
<bartek> może udało by się przekwalifikować na branżę IT
<gjm> Od: https://www.codecademy.com/ na przukład.
<gjm> I od Pythona.
<bartek> można później na tym zarabiać?
<gjm> Ile teraz zarabiasz?
<d42> cośtam można zarabiać :v
<bartek> 3k
<d42> to możesz pozarabiać :v
<gjm> To jak junior.
<gjm> Może być tylko lepiej.
<confluency> bartek: nigdy nie jest za późno; nawet jak nigdy się nie przerzucisz, to trochę programowania zawszę się przyda.
<confluency> Polecam zacząć od prostych skryptów bash, i Pythona.
<bartek> no to git, zaczynam od pythona
<gjm> >no to git
<bartek> jutro poszukam jakichś książek
<confluency> \o/
<gjm> No git też  Ci się przyda.
<confluency> Prawda.
<bartek> jak już się pouczę we własnym zakresie i będę chciał się przekwalifikować na programowanie to pewnie jakiś kurs też będzie potrzebny żeby zdobyć papier
<bartek> powiedzmy dam sobie na naukę własną z 5 lat
<malutka> witam wieczorową porą
<bartek> hiho
<gjm> Papier to papier, a skill to skill.
<malutka> zgadam się z gjm
<bartek> a szef to szef ;p pójdę do niego z "panie uczyłem się sam"?
<gjm> Nie, pójdziesz i pokażesz co potrafisz.
<d42> generalnie jak chcą od ciebie papierów to to nie jest miejsce gdzie chcesz pracować
<d42> xD
<gjm> ma pan dowód?
<d42> a ma pan?
<gjm> ale ma pan dowód?
<gjm> To dodek, czy klausa? "Nie matura, lecz chęć szczera zrobi z ciebie ios developera"
<bartek> czaje, biorę się i jadę z koksem ;p
<bartek> gjm Ty się w tym codecademy uczyłeś?
<bartek> czy tak tylko polecasz?
<gjm> Przeglądałem.
<gjm> Klep rzeczy dla siebie i wrzucaj na GitHuba.
<bartek> yhym
<confluency> Możesz zgromadzić kolekcję swoich małych programów i kontrybucji do projektów open source, jako praktyczny CV.
<confluency> A do open source nie potrzebujesz papierów.
<d42> do pracowania w it nie trzeba nic umieć
<d42> ps to prawda :^)
<gjm> Dokładnie to.
<d42> fake it till you make it
<bartek> to mam predyspozycje :D
<gjm> Boże, nie, tylko nie klep kijowego kodu.
<bartek> oby nie
<bartek> inaczej będziesz musiał popełnić harakiri bo mnie zachęciłeś a tego nie chcę
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Ashiren> kitler https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ad72XzV_460sv.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-23
<malutka> Hej
<gjm> :>
<Mhrok> Hejka!
<Mhrok> Kupował ktoś aktywnego huba USB od majfrendów?
<d42> siemanko!
<d42> co robi aktywny poza pchaniem 5v? :U
<d42> witam w mojej kuchni
<Mhrok> Potrzebuję podłączyć trzy dongle, co żrą po 200-400 mA od sztuki. Potrzebuję pchania 5 V :P
<d42> no to generalnie ciężko to spierdolić nawet jak jesteś chińczykiem
<d42> bardzo tanim chińczykiem
<Mhrok> Możesz mieć rację
<drathir> d42: a co jesli dadza wiecej niz 500mA na port ?
<gjm> xD
<blabs> siemanko wiem ze wiekszosc z was uwaza ze chomikbox jest passe ale potrzebuje zakolejkowac i wrzucic pare duzych plikow a kurcze nie uruchamia mi sie mimo ze zainstalowalem go zgodnei z instrukcja na http://uploaduj.com/topic/3604-poradnik-instalacja-natywnej-wersji-programu-chomikbox-na-ubuntu/
<blabs> mozecie pomoc?
<drathir> d42: w sensie np. zapomna 2A podzielic per port i puszcza lacznie ?
<drathir> usb3 moze wytrzyma, ale polaczenie chinskiego huba z chinskim wifi mozliwe, ze dymem zarzuci...
<drathir> swoja droga gjm pytanko do Ciebie oplaca sie naprawiac wifi jak nawe urzadzenia nie rozpoznaje?
<jacekowski> drathir: akurat bardzo latwo
<jacekowski> d42: teoretycznie taki hub powinien wiedziec ile jest wynegocjowane i ograniczyc prad (w praktyce zaden tego nie robi)
<blabs> pomozecie?
<jacekowski> ktos moze pomoze
<jacekowski> ale nie ja
<malutka> :>
<jacekowski> ale za to przyszpanuje - https://gallery.jacekowski.org/index.php/NZ-Timaru
<malutka> awww damn!
<gjm> oho
<jacekowski> nie wszystko sie jeszcze wyslalo
<firemark> najs
<firemark> blabs: moze
<firemark> ._.
<firemark> no to nie
<jacekowski> o, teraz sa wszystkie
<jacekowski> i lata sie tu znacznie przyjemniej niz w europie
<jacekowski> kontrolowana przesztrzen sie dopiero zaczyna przy FL135 a nie 2000 stop jak u mnie obok domu
<jacekowski> pierwszy raz moglem samolot zabrac do takej wysokosci ze samolot nie chcial wyzej leciec
<gjm> https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/13254792_10208058724360745_7747274111550492509_o.jpg?oh=863f18b5a6ad4243d4461f0d372235a4&oe=59861B04
<malutka> ;)
<drathir> jacekowski: ja sobie tak podejrzewam spalilem wifi jedno bo podlaczylem do rpi ktore bylo z musb zasilane...
<drathir> i teraz raz widzi raz nie widzi wifi, a jak widzi to stery laduje, a radia nie zalacza i sieci nie widzi... no ale chcialo sie na szybko robic to sie ma...
 * drathir myslal, ze zasilanie w hubie jest tylko wusylane na oddzielny port z blyskawica niz trzy pozostale... A jednak sie okazalo, ze chinczycy mieli inna wizje i nie... ;p
<drathir> dobrze, ze pipi o dziwo odpukac przezyla... a czy z uszczerbkiem czy nie to nie wiem dzialac niby dziala...
<drathir> jacekowski: swietne... ++
<jacekowski> drathir: jakie wifi?
<jacekowski> drathir: w sensie co zrobiles?
<jacekowski> drathir: karta wifi na usb?
<drathir> jacekowski: karta wifi na usb tl-wn321g podejrzewam, ze dostala za duze napiecie ktore poszlo z huba i z pipi sie zsumowaly...
<gjm> x-D
<jacekowski> drathir: czyli karte podlaczyles przez huba usb do rpi?
<jacekowski> drathir: to na pewno nic jej nie zrobilo
<jacekowski> drathir: raczej problemem tutaj jest gowniane usb w rpi
<jacekowski> drathir: podlacz ta karte do normalnego komputera i zobacz co sie dzieje
<drathir> raz widzi a radio sie jakby nie zalaczalo, a raz nawet nie wykrywa rzucajac device descriptor read/64, error -62
<jacekowski> ale komputer normalny tez?
<drathir> jacekowski: a rpi dziala elegancko juz testowana... wifi jakby tylko oberwalo...
<drathir> jacekowski: tak na kilku roznych nawet testowalem, loswo sie zachowuje...
<jacekowski> ale co sie dzieje jak podlaczysz karte do normalnego komputera
<jacekowski> bo blad -62 to jest przewaznie problem z polaczeniem
<jacekowski> tak jakby sama wtyczka byla jakas luzna
<jacekowski> (chociaz to moze byc tez inny problem)
<drathir> najczesciej wyrzuca device descriptor read/64, error -62 , ale jak cudem zaskoczy to normalnie stery wczytuje driver kernela laduje, ale przy skanowaniu sieci czasem sie zawiesza i caly czas mruga, czasem sie zapala i gasnie nie reagujac wcale, ale za kazdym razem jak jest widoczna pod sytemem i skanowac sieci sie probuje nigdy ani jednej nie znalazla od tego zdarzenia z hubem... ;p
<jacekowski> hub nia ma prawa czegos uszkodzic w ten sposob
<jacekowski> napiecia sie nie dodaja w taki sposob
<jacekowski> (chyba ze zasilacz podlaczony do huba dal cos wiecej niz 5V - wtedy hub da wiecej - i to moze juz cos uszkodzic)
<drathir> karta byla podlaczona do huba w teorii do zasilanego portu i hub z braku kabli usb-usb do rpi, a rpi zasilama z musb byla...
<jacekowski> (a chinskie zasilacze dosyc czesto robia rozne dziwne rzeczy)
<drathir> no ale rpi bierze zasilanie tez z usb do uruchamiania tak normalnie przewqaznie korzystam...
<jacekowski> no ale to nie wplywa na nic
<jacekowski> ten port usb w rpi jest tylko do zasilania
<gjm> Nie do końca.
<jacekowski> do konca
<gjm> Zależy jakie Raspberry.
<jacekowski> 2 i 3
<jacekowski> https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/schematics/README.md
<jacekowski> polecam tutaj popatrzec
<jacekowski> gorny lewy rog
<jacekowski> pokazuje ze tylko piny 1 i 5 sa podlaczone
<gjm> W Zero masz CDC Composite Gadget.
<drathir> tym portem usb normalnie 500mA tez leci bo passthrough jest podejrzewam, ze puscilo z portu i zsumowalo z tym hubem bo po podlaczeniu rpi zie odlaczyo, a wifi zaczelo smiesznie cagle szybko mrygac w jednkowych odstepach...
<jacekowski> gjm: https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/schematics/RPI-ZERO-V1_3_reduced.pdf
<jacekowski> gjm: nie wyglada
<jacekowski> drathir: ale prad sie tak nie sumuje
<gjm> A, zapomniałem, na drugim microUSB :)
<drathir> musb mialo ~1A na zasilaczu...
<jacekowski> drathir: nawet jesli podlaczysz zasilacz ktory moze dac 1000A 5V do usb to sie nic nie staje
<jacekowski> drathir: urzadzenie w dalszym ciagu bedzie pobierac tylko 500mA (albo ile tam potrzebuje)
<drathir> jacekowski: A to jak jest jesli podlacze rpi 1A/2A na usb-usb w teorii to nie spali rpi albo drugiego urzadzenia usb na porcie?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> chyba ze zasilacz gowniany i daje wyzsze napiecie
<drathir> podlaczajac do portu usb w kompie problemu nie ma, bo tam max ~500...
<jacekowski> drathir: porty w komputerze dadza bez problemu ~5-10A czasami
<jacekowski> drathir: w zaleznosci od tego jaka plyta glowna
<jacekowski> drathir: niektore maja 5V usb bez zadnego ograniczenia podlaczone na wprost do zasilacz
<jacekowski> drathir: lepsze plyty maja zabezpieczenia i wylacza (ale to tez w okolicach 2A)
<drathir> nom wlasnie jestem ciekaw jak to wykrywa jesli rpi nie wiem czy ma izolacje napiecia na porty usb i jak tym zarzadza jesli np jeden port bedzie bral na zasilanie rpi, a drugi port podlaczy sie bluetooth czy myszke...
<jacekowski> drathir: gdyby wszyscy sie trzymali specyfikacji USB dokladnie i wylaczali port przy 500mA to jakies 90% urzadzen usb by nigdy nie dzialalo
<jacekowski> drathir: nie ma zadnej izolacji
<jacekowski> drathir: i zadnej izolacji nie trzeba
<drathir> i to nie zarzadza rpi tylko zasilacz bezposrednio podaje wiecej ile urzadzenie potrzebuje?
<jacekowski> drathir: tak
<jacekowski> drathir: rpi na wprost ma podlaczenie - port microusb->2A polimerowy bezpiecznik -> reszta rpi w tym porty usb
<jacekowski> drathir: wiec jedyny problem jest taki ze rpi samo potrzebuje w okolicach 1-1.2A
<jacekowski> drathir: bezpiecznik sie wylaczy przy 2A
<jacekowski> drathir: wiec na porty usb w rpi zostaje tylko jakies 08A
<jacekowski> 0.8A
<jacekowski> wiec jak podlaczysz wiecej urzadzen albo cos wiekszego (jakis dysk twardy USB) to sie ten bezpiecznik wylaczy
<drathir> no to w takim razie ta teoria z sumowaniem natezenia obalona... a jesli to puscilo jednoczesnie 5v z rpi i 5v z huba? no chyba ze najbardziej prawdopodobna opcja ze hub ubil po prostu te wifi...
<jacekowski> tez nie
<jacekowski> raczej podejrzewam ze jesli to cos z hubem to raczej to ze hub nie dal 5V tylko troche wiecej
<jacekowski> (chinskie tanie gowno tak ma)
<drathir> jacekowski: a z ciekawosci jak to dziala co jesli podlacze pod oba usb z rpi np pod dwa rozne porty tam jest jakas autonegocjacja wlaczania portu jako pobierajacego zasilanie, ze nie ma mozliwosci, zeby to sie zsumowalo?
<jacekowski> (teoretycznie specyfikacja USB wymaga ze urzadzenie ma tolerowac 5.5V, ale zdarza sie sprzet ktory tego nie toleruje)
<jacekowski> drathir: ktore rpi dokladnie masz?
<drathir> pomijam jednoczesne zasilanie z usb i z musb, bo tam o ile dobrze pamietam bylo, ze nie wolno jednoczesnie, bo sie sfajczy...
<drathir> jacekowski: rpi 1b
<drathir> https://www.raspberrypi.org/app/uploads/2014/09/model-b.png cus takiego////
<jacekowski> nie ma zadnej autonegocjacji
<jacekowski> po prostu prad tak dziala
<jacekowski> jak podlaczysz dwa zasilacze 5V rownolegle to nie bedzie plynal zaden prad (albo bardzo niewielki wynikajacy z niedoskonalosci zasilaczy)
<drathir> a to nie ma obaw jakbym na sile podlaczyl dwie ladowarki 1A przez kabel usb-usb do obu portow pipi zeby ja spalilo? a to dobrze wiedziec, bo nawet bym nie przypuszczal...
<jacekowski> to tak samo jak w samochodzie
<jacekowski> ktory ma jeden zbiornik paliwa ktory ma 50l, jak dolozysz drugi zbiornik 50l to samochod nie bedzie ciagnal 2x wiecej paliwa
<drathir> jacekowski: a jaki zasilacz bys polecal do rpi np o jakiej specyfikacji, bo tez zamierzam cos dedykowanego dokupic..
<jacekowski> 5V 2A
<jacekowski> ale niestety jakosc zasilaczy jest rozna
<jacekowski> a rpi robi dziwne rzeczy jak napiecie spada znacznie ponizej 5V
<jacekowski> dobrze zachowuja sie ladowarki do telefonu samsunga
<jacekowski> te takie kwadratowe
<jacekowski> te zanim quickcharge przyszlo (chociaz te nowe tez sa dosyc dobre)
<drathir> co do tych ladowarek to juz sie nauczylem, i ogolnie wiem juz ze jak rpi za malo pradu dostaje to innaczej sie diody zachwuja troszeczke, bo to wifi jadlo duzo pradu i 800mA nie zawsze potrafilo uciagnac tym bardziej jak jakas chinska ladowarka i pendrive jeszcze podlaczony byl...
 * drathir taka rim-owska mini ladowarke 850mA mial to potrafila wifi+hdmi uciagnac, ale jak wifi zaczynalo wiekszy streaming to sie resetowalo...
<jacekowski> teoretycznie 1.2A to minimum dla rpi
<drathir> do samego  wifi, albo wifi zamienione na pendraka i sluchanie muzyki dawalo elegancko rade...
<jacekowski> a tak w ogole to kupilbym rpi3 z wbudowanym wifi
<drathir> no ale ta ladowarka rim-owska ladowala nawet te telchyba soniaki co w wiekszosci po podlaczeniu innych ladowarek monit pokazywaly, ze ladowarka podlaczona, ale za slaba...
<drathir> k zerkne na te samsungowe...
<drathir> a co do rpi3 to sie troche bym bal trafienia na te modele co sie grzaly bardzo podobno...
<jacekowski> nie zdarzylo mi sie
<drathir> jacekowski: a miales moze cos takiego ? https://www.solid-run.com/product/clearfog-pro/
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ale nie wiem po co to?
<jacekowski> ale kupilbym jakiegos tplinka c7 ktory bedzie mial podobny sprzet a taniej
<drathir> jacekowski: to switch ewentualnie router w teorii zastosowanie...
<drathir> jacekowski: ogolnie teraz sie za jakims switchem fajnym i tanim rozgladam...
<jacekowski> starsze gigabitowe procurve
<drathir> jacekowski: es/us-8-150W za drogie sa ewentualnie moze ceny us-8-60W spadna jakos troche, choc watpie w sumie, zeby to szybko nastapilo...
<bartek> hiho
<jacekowski> ide spac
<jacekowski> albo juz nie
<jacekowski> bo i tak za 30 minut musze wstac
<d42> co ta zagranica
<jacekowski> NZ
<drathir> jacekowski: /me nie chcial obudzic, ale dziekuje, bo jak zwykle duzo sie nauczylem...
<jacekowski> d42: https://gallery.jacekowski.org/index.php/NZ-Timaru
<jacekowski> wypozyczylem sobie wczoraj samolot i polatalem
<d42> nie forsuj xD
<drathir> jacekowski: a nie robia jakis wzmozonych kontroli jak sie na codzien nie pilotuje ?
<drathir> h
<drathir> cg
<drathir> grrr...
<jacekowski> jakich kontroli?
<jacekowski> co 2 lata ~2h z instruktorem i tyle
<drathir> jacekowski: a to w miare przyzwoicie...
<jacekowski> i tak coraz bardziej twierdze ze tak powinno tez byc z prawem jazdy
<jacekowski> ze co kilka lat kilka godzin z instruktorem
<d42> hurdur moje wolności xD
<BlessJah> jacekowski: RPi3 sie grzeje, jesli nie potrzebujesz konkretnie RPi to lepiej popatrz na NUC-like
<phoenix_> witam
<drathir> BlessJah: no ale wlasnie niby nie kazde dlatego obawy, zeby nie trafic na taki piecyk;p
<phoenix_> zainstalowalem ubuntu na laptopie kolegi i mowi mi ze dluzej sie uruchamia po aktualizacji, macie podobnie?
<d42> mi się uruchamia tak samo
<d42> znaczy wcale :3
<drathir> phoenix_: zobacz co  dmesg i journalctl pluje...
<BlessJah> systemd-analyze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no i co z tego ze sie grzeje?
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-16
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-17
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Voldenet> o/
<nct> Cześć, korzysta ktoś z Ubuntu w trybie UEFI z secureboot?
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<aw_> Ashiren, cześć
<Ashiren>  
<drathir> nct: wylacz secureboot wiecej probemow niz korzysci...
<drathir> Ashiren: witam...
<piterke> Witam wszystkich mam prozbe jestem tu nowym i troszke potrzeboje pomocy od Was
<Ashiren> yhy
<Ashiren> w czymże mozemy ci pomoc
<gjm> Ashiren: pożycz stówę
<piterke> witamodkilku dni mam zainstalowanego linuxa MAKULU
<piterke> i nie moge sobie poradzic z instalacja drukarki canona
<malutka> :o
<gjm> xDDD
<piterke> pomoze mi ktos z Was
<malutka> tak, w sobotę jest większy ruch...
<piterke> kurde jestem w niemczech musze pare dokumentow wydrukowac
<malutka> kurde... w pl by działało :D
<piterke> tu pracuje i musze do skarbowki wyslac
<malutka> teraz wszyscy Koronę Królów oglądają, nie wiem czy ktoś jest w stanie pomóc :3
<malutka> Spróbuj wyłączyć i włączyć komputer
<piterke> a ja myslalem ye pierwsza milosc ogladaja
<piterke> skaner mi dziala tylko drukarka nie chce zaskoczyc
<malutka> czy drukarka jest podłączona do komputera?
<malutka> i do źródła zasilania?
<piterke> no jasne ze jest potrzebna sa sterowniki ale ja nie umiem jesze ich uruchamiac w linuxie
<piterke> mam pobrane deb.rpm
<piterke> i nie umiem ich uruchomic
<gjm> Trzeba było zainstalować normalne distro.
<piterke> juz dziala wlasnie tak zrobilem
<piterke> dzieki za zainteresowanie pozdrawiam Wszystkich
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<malutka> :|
<drathir> piterr: a trzeba bylo archa zainstaowac ^^
<malutka> tylko arch! :3
<drathir> hrhr
<piterr> drathir, miałem kiedyś archa, ale pomyliłeś osoby
<drathir> piterr: lol sorry...
<confluency> To Makulu robi jakiś facet z Port Elizabeth. Sam. Dlatego tak świetnie działa. ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-18
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<jacekowski> BlessJah:
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ping
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kiedys sie jabber wywalil?
<gjm> napisz "kurwa"
<gjm> Szybciej go wywowałasz.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: maj 2016?
<Ashiren> cycki
<gjm> Przegiąłeś.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie wiem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mogło to być w 2016, jak dla mnie to mozna zgasić
 * drathir tam zglaszal ;p
<aw_> Czemu wyłączyliście Jabbera?
<aw_> Komu to przeszkadzało?
<malutka> awww :3
<gjm> lol
<aw_> bardzo śmieszne
<aw_> normalnie boki zrywam
<drathir> oj lepiej przywdziejcie malpy na plecy ;p ^^
<gjm> Masz, wykaż się.
<gjm> Mi się znudziło.
<drathir> gjm: p dzis czy jak? ^^ aj zabierz tego malpiszonka, bo jeszcze mu sie spodoba i sie odczepic nie bedzie chcial ;p hrhr
<gjm> Żadne p, detox.
<malutka> a ja? :<
<malutka> :*
<gjm> (:
<gjm> malutka: https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.15752-9/30727628_1384648421640081_1838397898501390336_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=7ff955d29b932efb302f1ba14363a134&oe=5B688122
<gjm> Ashiren: ↑
<malutka> :3 <3
<drathir> gjm: jakie spojrzenie ++
<d42> o, gjm jest dziewczynkom juz :3
<Ashiren> :3
<gjm> d42: ,_,
<d42> ciii :3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-19
<nct> Korzystacie jeszcze z Jabbera? Możecie polecić jakiś serwer albo jakiś nowoczesny komunikator? Szukam czegoś nowożytnego
<Dread> pidgin.
<nct> Potrzebuję czegoś co działa też na urządzeniach mobilnych
<gjm> \o
<Ashiren> "nowoczesny" to pewnie discord
<malutka> o/
<aw_> Dzień dobry
<gjm> 16:51 < malutka> awww :3
<malutka> :3
<drathir> nct: xabber na andka...
<drathir> nct: na linuxa i win psi+
<drathir> nct: jesli voipa tez ti jitsi...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-20
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<gjm> \o
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ty jeszcze jabbera uzywasz w ogole?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: czy nie?
<gjm> >anon dominik 2018
<gjm> >jabber
<drathir> jacekowski: xmpp+gpg+cjdns nic wiecej nie trzeba ^^
<gjm> tylko omg+wtf+bbq
<BlessJah> nie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a co uzywasz?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: facebook?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: whatsapp?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: twitter?
<BlessJah> mail
<BlessJah> i telefon
<BlessJah> :D
<jacekowski> ze co
<jacekowski> nie oddajesz swoich danych facebookowi?
<gjm> Jak zwierzę.
<BlessJah> mam jakies konto, ale daje tam danych
<drathir> zawsze mozesz pobrac kopie i zobaczyc co na Ciebie maja ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-21
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/tV3gPD9.jpg
<malutka> o/
<malutka> *o* <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/x_KWRW_C6lTBWIC9zm5grxlh-vKcxsyZKdNH4DAOgnU.jpg?w=576&s=efeb622d046cf2af4f50a30637537550
<malutka> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/eh3xegc294o01.jpg
<malutka> :o <333
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/cCMls9Ai_iIMoTWTNPqNMUBZlE_LAarzNsREIyqVFHE.jpg?w=575&s=70f6c970e2a93eb8fdebf62019ffc48d
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/8d8TYs5.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/vAv5jxy4dRJT4tqibRjnrMdPWMVhfJV0ks6eJtfGnvs.jpg?w=576&s=c66517188366b573a32a8205086acd20
<bartek> sobota dzień kota
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-22
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Spass> cześć, jestem tu nowy to się ładnie przywitam
<Spass> sobie posiedzę z wami
<gjm> Klawo.
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<malutka> witaj
<Spass> o/
<Spass_> czy tylko ja uronię łezkę z powodu braku pakietu gksu w 18.04? ktoś tego używa oprócz mnie?
